#ubuntu-si 2011-03-28
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<nafisa> Sky[x] me heca prek gmaila
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> prasc! kako si upa!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/test-drive-offers-install-free-app-try-outs-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je fancy
<Seniorita> &#8216;Test Drive&#8217; offers install-free app try-outs in Ubuntu 11.04
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal novico? :>
<napsy> heh zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> no luka..lepo od tebe da se javiš za to nalogo! :>
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> bom poskusu
<CrazyLemon> sj ni dolga novica
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda k ne gre embedat videa not.. :)
<napsy> kok je software center prevedeno v ubuntu
<napsy> programsko sredisce?
<CrazyLemon> programsko središče ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
 * CrazyLemon downloada natty :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..sleep time... luka..hvala za novico :)
<CrazyLemon> najt
<napsy> ajde :)
<Grega> i'mmmm onnn fireeee todayyyy!!!!!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal testiranje pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal testiranje pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> sta ima
<Tadej> lp
<teardrop> lo
<kubanc> helow pipl
<bogdanov> fakkkkk
<bogdanov> en mij spizdu
<bogdanov> 24 lcd
<bogdanov> u techno marketu
<bogdanov> samsung iz 150
<bogdanov> 250*
<bogdanov> na 120
<bogdanov> k zapirajo
<bogdanov> mamu mu
<bogdanov> :S
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> nimas srece
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> ej, kako jst v terminalu se prestavim na drugega uporabnika?
<nafisa> vse sm pozabla :(
<bogdanov> ma uzev
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> logitech g15
<bogdanov> pa misko mx 518
<bogdanov> novo oboje za 40eu
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> su - USER
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> hvala
<bogdanov> np
<kubanc> bogdanov, kje pa je ta trgovina'
<kubanc> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<bogdanov> kubanc u kranju
<bogdanov> u tusu
<bogdanov> k zapirajo not trgovino
<bogdanov> jst sm uzev se 2x 107
<bogdanov> full hd
<bogdanov> toshiba iz 500
<bogdanov> na 250
<bogdanov> dve televizije za 500eu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tvji so usi sli
<bogdanov> majo pa racunalniske miske
<bogdanov> mx 5500
<bogdanov> k je kao 160
<bogdanov> cena
<bogdanov> je na 120
<bogdanov> pa na to se
<bogdanov> -50
<bogdanov> tko daje
<bogdanov> 62eu
<kubanc> zanimivo..
<kubanc> bogdanov, racunalnik sm ze nadgradil, tko da ne rabm komponent, k sva se zadnc menila
<bogdanov> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_737_evkeylor015_tipkovnica_in_miska_logitech_cordless_desktop
<Seniorita> Tipkovnica in mi�ka Logitech Cordless Desktop MX5500 Revolution, SLO cena
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> 62eu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kubanc oks
<bogdanov> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3269_avt093651_samsung_p2450h_24__lcd_monitor
<Seniorita> Samsung P2450H 24" LCD monitor cena
<bogdanov> tega mije spizdu
<bogdanov> za 120
<bogdanov> :S
<kubanc> drgac je pa samsung 2443bw dobr
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1140447122/tipkovnica-logitech-g15
<Seniorita> Tipkovnica Logitech G15 - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> tale
<bogdanov> 25eu
<bogdanov> pa mx 518 iz 30 za 15eu
<kubanc> zanimive tipkovnice
<CrazyLemon> jutro  pipl
<kubanc>  jutro...
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> na kateri strani planeta pa si?
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> kjesi CrazyLemon
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> a lahk dobim en mail forward
<alyosha> si zamudu razprodajo danes:D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc the dark side is always better
<BigWhale> na ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> ker mail pa maš? bigwhale@ubuntu.si ?
<BigWhale> ja, tega bi imel :>
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti bi to MEL
<BigWhale> pa bi se forwardal na bigwhale@lubica.net
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da želiš da ti nekdo forwardira mail na ta naslov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> ne ne :>
<BigWhale> to znam sam
<CrazyLemon> to boš mogu Kami_-ju težit
<CrazyLemon> on je admin @ google apps
<BigWhale> I'm a man of multiple email addresses and mail relays
<BigWhale> ugh
<BigWhale> sem hotel v topic dat
<BigWhale> pa me ne mara
<BigWhale> :.
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> no dej..pokvar odličen topic
<CrazyLemon> :(
* BigWhale changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Kami_ a lahko en forward iz bigwhale@ubuntu.si na bigwhale@lubica.net?
<CrazyLemon> looooooool
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<CrazyLemon> ker tega kami ne bo vidu :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e spam boti bodo pobral oba emaila :D
<CrazyLemon> raje mu pošlji mail :)
<BigWhale> *sugh*
<BigWhale> sigh
<BigWhale> spamboti?
<BigWhale> tle pa res ne no
<BigWhale> aka
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> na webu
<BigWhale> mah
<CrazyLemon> jah.. logira se..na dveh različnih naslovih
* BigWhale changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! |
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..your email is exposed
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> sej zdej je brez veze da brisem
<BigWhale> google will index it forever
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak seriously..pošlji mu mail ker kami @ #ubuntu-si je mišn imposibl :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kako razprodajo?
<andrejz> dej BW, ko mu boš težil (oziroma kdorkoli bo)
<andrejz> naj še zame reče
<andrejz> :)
<BigWhale> kak mail pa ima?
<BigWhale> in podvprasanje
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: Technomarket verjetno zapira al nevem zakaj uglavnem meli so -50% na use izdleke
<BigWhale> a se da te stvari  kako poenostavit?
<alyosha> in smo Å¡li ob 11h pogledat mimo tko za trik
<alyosha> tipi so izropali trgovino
<BigWhale> torej, da se kdo dobi dostop do teka
<BigWhale> tega
<alyosha> folk je mew po 3 4 televizje tam:D
<alyosha> na blagajni čakali
<BigWhale> nekdo k je tle mal bolj prisoten? :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj bi ti Å¡e rad..Å¡e EN ubuntu.si mail? :D
<andrejz> a ga že mam?
<CrazyLemon> a ga nimaš ?
<andrejz> ne vem
<andrejz> pošlji mi mail
<andrejz> pa bom vide
<andrejz> videl
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kami afna ubuntu.si :)  in mu lahk zatežiš za mail pa še za dostop :)
<andrejz> @crazy: veš kaj je bolj pomembno, da se admini spravijo na en sestanek glede strani sredi parila
<andrejz> aprila
<CrazyLemon> hm..očitno ga nimaš andrejz..sm mislu da te je kami dodal
<BigWhale> andrejz, kak forward bi pa ti imel? :)
<BigWhale> andrejz, kaj pa ce bi ta sestank nardil kr na global jamu?
<andrejz> andrejz al pa andrej.znidarsic
<andrejz> @BW: morajo prit admini
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a veš kaj sux pri forwardu? da gmail včasih forwardira  tudi spam :)
<BigWhale> andrejz, ja. naj se jih poklice in naj pridejo :)
<andrejz> mislim lahko kakšno tud na to temo rečemo, samo če ta glavnih ni tam, nima prav veliko smisla
<BigWhale> po mojem bi blo se najboljs
<andrejz> komt
<andrejz> samo jaz nimam cifer
<andrejz> no, če jih prikličeš, slava ti :)
<CrazyLemon> js vem eno 'cifro'  info afna ubuntu.si :p
<andrejz> jaz sem odprl topic med moderatorji za to (neko srečanje)
<andrejz> pa sta odgovorila crazy in napsy, ki sta ne kritična
<andrejz> drug pa noben
<BigWhale> to je mal trapast
<BigWhale> fejst
<BigWhale> ne mal
<CrazyLemon> kaj to?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj si kupu :D
<alyosha> nič ker smo bli prepozni:D
<alyosha> edino en bluray sem vidu ne mi je zaw da nisem uzew
<alyosha> iz 220 na 80€
<alyosha> z usb in sd in use
<CrazyLemon> zakaj niso nič reklamirali jebojih :)
<alyosha> če so lopovi dj
<andrejz> BigWhale: No pol pa Å¡e to omeni ;)
<andrejz> mimogrede, BigWhale: danes je sestanek
<BigWhale> andrejz, ob devetih? :> jest bom prej tezko :/
<andrejz> ob osmih .. saj mamo še tri točke prej
<BigWhale> aha ok
<BigWhale> andrejz, kam bi rad, da se ti mail forwarda?
<andrejz> andrej.znidarsic@gmail.com
<BigWhale> ail?
<BigWhale> gmail
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> jest vas bom kr vse CCjal
<BigWhale> na mail
<BigWhale> da nau pol kdo reku: 'jest nism nubnega maila dobil!'
<CrazyLemon> bcc-us!
<BigWhale> a ti je nerodn? :>
<CrazyLemon> mau že :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> awww
<Mikoar_> damn
<Mikoar_> blue screen of death
<BigWhale> Wrong OS
<CrazyLemon> & wrong channel to complain about BSOD :>
<marko-_-> zdaj pa instalirat freebsd v virtualboxu in za vsak jebeni korak delat screenshote in pisat poleg dokumentacijo
<marko-_-> oh the joy!
<andrejz> kdo tu? sprobavam androirc
<andrejz> ;)
<miha> da
<miha> hello world :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Zakaj me je Ubuntu razočaral  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4174/new/posts/
<miha> preveč pričakujete od ubuntu
 * miha je dobro živel z gentoo, pa se naveličal kompajlat. in ker so pač vsi bli na ubuntu, sm še jst :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] brezlj: World of warcraft  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4677/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/307231/Jo%BEe-P.-Damijan-Trd-pristanek
<Seniorita> Trd pristanek - Finance.si
<upd> miha kaj si pa kompajlal
<upd> ah nič..
<miha> :)
<miha> upd: jst pač ne pričakujem čudežev, dost da lahk delam pa je :D
<miha> eni pa majo iluzije :D
<upd> da.
<napsy> http://www.dell.com/us/p/mobile-streak/pd?cs=19
<Seniorita> Dell Streak 5 – Mobile 5 Inch Android Tablet Phone | Dell
<napsy> tole pa zgleda kr mamljivo
<upd> od kje sploh ideja da se sistem nebi resetiral ko posodobiš, kako avtu gume zamenjaš brez da se ustaviš
<miha> :D
<napsy> obicajno ga ni treba
<napsy> :)
<napsy> (sistem resetirat po updejtih)
 * miha gleda http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/tiskalniki/laserski-tiskalniki/474823-hp-p1102-wifi-laser-cb pa razmišlja če bi tole tud prek ubuntu delal :)
<Seniorita> HP P1102 WIFI LASER ČB | bigbang.si
<upd> običajno ja, ko sistem ni odvisen od aplikacije ki se posodablja
<napsy> sistem je potrebno resetirat sam pri kernel upgrejdih
<upd> drugače če pa je nekaj bolj pomembnega ne morš kr odlovdat ene kniznice iz programa
<miha> napsy: pa libc pa take
<upd> no ja sj to
<napsy> libc se mogoce
<napsy> sam to so redki updejti
<miha> sicer ubuntu to menjava sam na release
<miha> za razliko od gentoo, ki to kdajkol, ker pač ni releasov
<miha> !google gentoo gcc upgrade guide
<Seniorita> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
<miha> sladki spomini..
<miha> :D
<upd> gentoo je bil čudo tehnike
<upd> zdej pa tud to ni več
<miha> hehe
<napsy> lol
<miha> upd: ma v bistvu, mi ful prov prsl pr predmetu Sistemska programska oprema.. več kot polovico trikov sm že vedu iz gentoo :D
<miha> tak da... za študij računalništva, MORAŠ probat gentoo.. al pa arch al pa krkol pač source
<miha> :D
<miha> da vidiš
<miha> kak se to kompajla, pa linka
<miha> pa kake napake so pr tem :D
<upd> vem ja, ko sem ga 20 nameščal da sem končno vse pravilno naredu
<miha> hehe
<miha> si se nauču!
<miha> :D
<upd> ja, sam to je že 5 let, zdej se je že dost stvari zamenjal
<upd> zdej ma tak gui že :)
<miha> zarad mene, tud buildanje win7 iz sourca šteje, sam ko m$ noče sourca dat vsem :D
<upd> sj čudno da source še ni v javnosti
<upd> mislem ponavad takšne stvari uidejo na net ane
<miha> hehe
<upd> http://firzen.chap.it/IMAG0020.jpg ehe
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<CrazyMelon> a kdo uporablja tethering na androidu?
<CrazyMelon> wireless tethering that is
<CrazyMelon> Wireless interfaces of almost all HTC-devices which are sold by HTC (these devices are coming with the so called "Sense" user interface) don't seem to support WEP-encryption in ad-hoc mode. We developers don't have such devices available for testing. So, if you have found any solution regarding this problem - please let us know.
<CrazyMelon> ker neumn izgovor
<CrazyMelon> :(
<andrejz> pa se za kernel upgarde lahko namestis paket, ki ti v 90% primerov omogoca, da ni treba rebootat
<napsy> aha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Zakaj me je Ubuntu razočaral  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4174/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Predavanje: Odprta koda (LJ, 31.3.)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4840/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal preizkus programa pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal preizkus programa pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> dougčas :)
<alyosha> delaj kaj rajši pa ti nebo:D
<CrazyMelon> kaj naj delam mona..kaaaaaaaaaaaj
<alyosha> kaj koristnega!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma ne morem zdej masturbirat
<CrazyMelon> kake pa maš
<CrazyMelon> perverznež šalarski
<Grega> lol, mysql.com so ownali z sql injection :>
<CrazyMelon> old news
<Grega> oooh
<Grega> oprosti :)
<CrazyMelon> že vredu..se zgodi
<CrazyMelon> tebi se to zgodi kar pogosto..ampak ok
<alyosha> pff ta crazy kao hud
<alyosha> on ve
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> valda vem!
<Grega> on je up-to-date
<CrazyMelon> i'm in touch with internet world!
<alyosha> pff ta crazy mona
<alyosha> ni on kar tako:D
<CrazyMelon> pa če me niti fucked up fax wireless ne more ustavit
<CrazyMelon> da ne bi bil up to date
<CrazyMelon> :))
<CrazyMelon> drugač pa ja..baje so mel nek wordpress vuln kok sm slišal
<CrazyMelon> pa saltless gesla :)
<CrazyMelon> pa direktor naj bi mel geslo iz Å¡tirih cifr pa take
<Grega> pin
<Grega> :)
<CrazyMelon> pa naj bi bila mysql.com stran ranljiva na xss vuln že leto ali dve
<CrazyMelon> tko da ja...očitno so hotl da jih ownajo :)
<CrazyMelon> nič..men se lula
<CrazyMelon> pridem čez 86sekund
<CrazyMelon> če me v tem času diskonekta
<CrazyMelon> mi je nekdo ukradu mobitel
<CrazyMelon> brb
<Grega> daj, zresni se
<Grega> kdo bo te androida vkrado
<CrazyMelon> jah tist k ve kaj je dobr telefon
<CrazyMelon> ;)
<CrazyMelon> V Ljubljani je oče iz 9. nadstropja najprej vrgel 5-letno hčerko, nato pa je skočil še sam. Otrok je v smrtni nevarnosti, 42-letnik pa je umrl.
<CrazyMelon> WTF
<alyosha> ja ja to sem bral prej
<alyosha> praw wtf?!
<alyosha> kaj so ti res mobilca ukradli al kaj?
<Grega> wtf, froci so kot iz gume
<alyosha> "ukradli" (beri: sem ga zgubil)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> niso
<CrazyMelon> samo je bil tle osamljen dokler sm js Å¡ou na wc :D
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> si se bal, da se bo zadusil?
<alyosha> kaj je kdo kaj delal kdaj z phpbb?
<alyosha> sem menjal text in Å¡e vedno je stari text
<alyosha> to ko pride na mail
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyMelon> phpbb je forum ?
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> uni najbolj komercjalen
<alyosha> in najbolj qlski.D
<CrazyMelon> in kaj bi ti hotu?
<alyosha> sem menjal sporočilo
<alyosha> ko pozabis pasword
<alyosha> in ko probam
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno dobim starega
<alyosha> a menjano je
<alyosha> sem pogledaw Å¡e enkrat in .txt je popravljen
<alyosha> tapravi.D
<CrazyMelon> očitno ni! :)
<alyosha> je je:D
<alyosha> mozno da je treba kaj resetirat?
<alyosha> apache sem reloadal samo ni neki kruha:D
<CrazyMelon> no če je zakaj ti še vedno starega pošlje :D
<alyosha> nwem lahko je kje ostlao u kasnem memoriju
<alyosha> al kj
<alyosha> moram malo prečekirat
<CrazyMelon> rebootaj potem :PP
<alyosha> ne ne to ni rešitev:D
<alyosha> mroam probat kaj drugega menjat bolj vidnega
<alyosha> če menja tkoj
<CrazyMelon> kaj to v tisto tvojo joomlo hočeš dat not ?
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> to je forum
<alyosha> od društva
<alyosha> pa so smotani
<alyosha> noben ne prebere navodil
<CrazyMelon> aja..od tvoje aktivne mladine?
<alyosha> kako se password resetira
<CrazyMelon> :))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ja:D
<alyosha> in tipi so praw smotani mona
<alyosha> niti eden ne zna resetirat pasworda
<alyosha> in kao ne dela
<CrazyMelon> jah stari
<alyosha> in zdj probam na svojem accountu
<CrazyMelon> preimenuj društvo
<CrazyMelon> pa je problem rešen
<alyosha> in uno pogledam in dela use ql
<CrazyMelon> :>>
<alyosha> samo treba prebrat
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> ni to moje društvo:D
<alyosha> jz sem član:D
<alyosha> podpornik:D
<alyosha> zdj poleti bo dvodenvni festival u taverni:d
<alyosha> se dela na tem
<CrazyMelon> hudobija ta smotana mladina
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> nismomi kar tako:d
<alyosha> jebemti phpbb mona
<alyosha> kako lahko prihaja se wedno sporočilo ki ne obstaja več
<alyosha> wtf
<CrazyMelon> pravim ti
<CrazyMelon> nisi tapravo sporočilo uredil
<alyosha> ma kako ne če je to istosporočilo ki ga dobim še vedno
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: kaj dežuje v kp
<alyosha> ma neki tko
<alyosha> napow
<CrazyMelon> jao..zdej me čaka še PHP
<CrazyMelon> saks :/
<bajdec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knItRruwXEA&feature=related FTW!
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lets do it like they do on the Discovery Channel.
<upd> Nejc Ilc
<upd> ahhh
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj php maš?
<alyosha> ke tip
<CrazyMelon> back again madafakas
<CrazyMelon> :>
<alyosha> kr ping timeout
<CrazyMelon> ja..telefon se mi je kr fajn ogrel
<CrazyMelon> pa sm raje izklopu tethering
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> samo kko so hude te angry birds:D
<alyosha> zadnjic ko sem pobral mi ni delalo zdj pa kr dela:D
<CrazyMelon> so kr kul ja
<CrazyMelon> samo bolše delajo na tabletih
<CrazyMelon> aka ipad in podobno
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> ma sj delajo ql
<alyosha> samo ki ne vidim tarče
<alyosha> moram na pamet malo
<CrazyMelon> jah
<CrazyMelon> to je pa če nimaš multitouch podpore
<CrazyMelon> :>
<CrazyMelon> "vščipni" ekran
<CrazyMelon> in bi ti se moglo zmanjšat
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> a.a
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> ma sj wes da jaz mam cheapest android:D
<alyosha> z 1.6
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> kaj že maš? tattooja?
<alyosha> jp
<CrazyMelon> sej po moje lahko daš gor 2.1
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> ma ja neke te neuraden
<alyosha> neuradne
<CrazyMelon> so? :)
<alyosha> original ni prišu vn
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> nise mgledaw
<alyosha> ma niti mi ne rabi:D
<CrazyMelon> js mam neuradne že eno leto..še več
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> ki itak dela use kar rabim
<alyosha> nevem kaj bi mew wec gor?:D
<CrazyMelon> zdej mam gor 2.3...kar uradno ne bi sploh dobu :)
<CrazyMelon> aplikacije ti ne delajo vse :)
<CrazyMelon> ker folk več ne podpira teh starih 1.5/1.6
<alyosha> wem ja
<alyosha> samo tko
<alyosha> nwem kaj bi blo da bi rwes rabu:D
<alyosha> ki itka sem omejen tudi zaradi aparat
<alyosha> a
<alyosha> in rama
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> kaj maš gor senseUI ?
<CrazyMelon> un htcjev vmesnik ?
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> praw hud je:D
<alyosha> ti ki ne maraš htcja:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> no..to je slow crap :)
<CrazyMelon> ti neuradni so dosti hitrejši
<CrazyMelon> in ne porabijo tolko rama
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> ma nwem
<CrazyMelon> ma vem js
<CrazyMelon> zato ti pravim
<CrazyMelon> :>
<alyosha> sem na unem
<alyosha> tytn2 htcju
<alyosha> ki sem mew
<alyosha> dal nek ta
<alyosha> kao neuraden rom
<alyosha> in je delalo bolj hitro
<alyosha> samo je mew tudi neke motnje
<alyosha> in mi ni blo usec
<CrazyMelon> ma tisto je bil windows
<CrazyMelon> itak da so ble motnje
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko sem pisaw sms mona
<alyosha> si dal tralalla tralalla
<alyosha> napisalo je tralallat ralalal
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> gronzo
<CrazyMelon> zakaj za vraga si pisal v smsu "tralalla tralalla" ???????????????????????????????????????????
<CrazyMelon> :S
<alyosha> meni je usec to pisat
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> tako da neehaaaj
<CrazyMelon> čudak :/
<alyosha> veirdoo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dj dj grem se jaz učit
<alyosha> slovenci v prvi državi
<alyosha> al neki takega
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> slovensi v prvi jugoslovanski! drzavi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemti logarco mona
<CrazyMelon> haha
<CrazyMelon> uči školu sine
<alyosha> u sredo mam:D
<alyosha> interni del
<alyosha> ob 13:35:D
<alyosha> nic dj bbl
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<miha> wov, en printer ki tud v ubuntu dela v prvo pa čez mrežo :D
<miha> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_Pro_P1102
<Seniorita> Printer: HP LaserJet Pro P1102 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation
 * miha srečen
<t3ch> /etc/tpop3d/tpop3d.conf: I hope you realise that use of the log-bad-passwords option is an invasion of privacy
<t3ch> :)
<miha> še največ časa porabu da skapiru, da morm stiropor vzet vn pa iz tonerja ono folijo :D
<miha> wifi je pa vse avtomatika in to odlična
 * miha zdj srečen lastnik http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/tiskalniki/laserski-tiskalniki/474823-hp-p1102-wifi-laser-cb
<Seniorita> HP P1102 WIFI LASER ČB | bigbang.si
<CrazyMelon> aja wifi je
<CrazyMelon> fensi
<CrazyMelon> :D
<miha> lej tolk let se jebu s sambo & printerji
<CrazyMelon> drugač pa upam da si prej naredu research in da nisi šel kr na blef kupit printer :D
<miha> da cenim, da vse že avtomatsko dela
<miha> preveru sm da na xp dela
<miha> za linux nism
<CrazyMelon> oh god..xp :S
<miha> sj je hp.. v najslabšem primeru je PCL5
<zdobersek> THIS SHIT IS BANANAS
<zdobersek> B A N A N A S
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> js mam tudi hp..ampak je bl low end
<CrazyMelon> in sm ga kupu sam zato ker lexmark ni delal na ubuntuju
<CrazyMelon> :)
<miha> CrazyMelon: sj tole je low end, ampak vdelan Å¡e wifi print server
<miha> tud cena je logična 70+ 50 za printserver :D
<miha> =>120
<CrazyMelon> jah če je wifi pa laser
<CrazyMelon> ni low end zame
<zdobersek> perlu se ocitno jebe, ce input ni vec prisotn, kr neha izvajat kodo, boli ga dzoko
<miha> prej mel 10 let skor HP LJ 4L
<miha> ta ni bistveno boljši, ampak je pa novejši
<zdobersek> mislim, da je nek tiskalnik boljsi od 10 let starejsga
<zdobersek> al pa je evolucija ze zastala.
<CrazyMelon> true that
<CrazyMelon> res pa je tudi da vsi printajo :O
<CrazyMelon> torej je neka skupna lastnost :>
<zdobersek> ja no, moj printa 30 strani, crno bel tekst na 3/4 strani s crno belo sliko, 30 minut.
<zdobersek> make that 15 minut.
<zdobersek> pa je ... kr star.
<miha> zdobersek: je prednost, ker usb za razliko od paralelca dost sporoča
<miha> pa zdj Å¡e ta wifi print server
<miha> samo printanje pa ni dost razlike... prej blo 600x600 ne vem 10 strani na minuto.. zdj pa 600x1200 18 strani
<miha> ful napredek :D
<miha> je pa dost bolj plugnplay
<miha> vse sam pogruntal setup.exe
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> hja, ce das printat 180 strani, se pozna.
<miha> verjamem
<zdobersek> pr 1800 se bolj :)
<miha> za 1800 je tu predrag toner
<miha> bi se bolj splačal kak dražji model :D
<CrazyMelon> kok je toner
<CrazyMelon> pa kok listov sprinta
<miha> $160 za 1500 listov, tu je priložen zravn za 700 listov
<miha> nism Å¡e lokalnih cen gledu
<miha> po moje podobn kot je blo za 4L
<CrazyMelon> in to je ? :)
<miha> dobr nadomestek 70 € :)
<CrazyMelon> povej ti men ceno originala..ne nadomestkov :D
<miha> sj veš pravilo, če piše $160 je to 160€ pr nas, ne glede na razliko tečajev
<miha> :D
<CrazyMelon> torej stane več kot sam printer? :D
<miha> ne vem :)
<miha> ampak cene na netu pa niso slabe
<miha> http://www.inktechnologies.com/hp-p1102-toner-laserjet-p1102-toner-cartridges
<Seniorita> HP P1102 Toner | LaserJet P1102 Toner Cartridges
<zdobersek> booyah.
<frojnd> Kje bi se dalo dobt slo audio CD je? malo starejse?
<frojnd> Recimo NIET - lep dan za smrt, ipd...
<frojnd> na torrentih vsaj slo majo sam crap kakovost
<miha> frojnd: najlažje v knjižnici, pa si sposodiš za en dan pa zripaš
<miha> sicer pa poglej na mulo, aMule
<frojnd> nah
<frojnd> mule amule sploh ne uporablam too risky
<frojnd> v kn?ncah prav?
<miha> mislim da
<frojnd> grem kr pogledat na cobiss :)
<miha> dej
<CrazyMelon> al pa v kakih trgovinah z cdji :)
<CrazyMelon> v kopru je ena
<zdobersek> ena
<zdobersek> pa sam v kopru :)
<zdobersek> mogoc kak big bang.
<upd> seveda je crap kakovost če je mp3, če hočeš imet audio-cd pač pretvoriš v ~364kbps al ka je že
<frojnd> lol
<frojnd> mislis rect pretvoris v FLAC?
<frojnd> po moznosti z EAC programom?
<frojnd> ce ze govorimo o lossless
<CrazyMelon> tudi mp3ji so kakovosti 190-320 ..kar ti ne pomaga preveč če tvoje uho ne zazna te spremembe v kakovosti :)
<miha> frojnd: napiši vodič za nas, hvala :)
<frojnd> je ze napisan :)
<upd> ne vem kaj je flac..
<frojnd> CrazyMelon: mal bolsi audio sistem pa se pozna ;)
<frojnd> pa ce mas slusalke za ~90EUR se res ne pozna, flac/mp3
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce je smiselno mp3 v flac pretvarjat ...
<frojnd> zdobersek: to je prepovedano
<frojnd> transcod music.. se vecji crap
<frojnd> transcoded*
<zdobersek> ja, sem vzel tisto izjavo iz konteksta, obzalujem.
<CrazyMelon> frojnd: definiraj mal bolsi audio sistem :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zvocna kartica za par 100€
<frojnd> za upd http://blowfish.be/eac/Setup/setup1.html
<Seniorita> EAC Setup Guide
<frojnd> CrazyMelon: kak ti naj povem :)
<CrazyMelon> kar po domače
<upd> khm :)
<CrazyMelon> najbolš
<CrazyMelon> :>
<kubanc> helow
<kubanc> kva je ze ukaz za info o strojni opremi?
<frojnd> CrazyMelon: da imas en dobr frsterker vse pod 300eur je crap, pa odlicne zvocnike, da niso ravno logitech oz podobna jaja... ampak od kakega JBL (za moj okus) v rangu and 400EUR pa se pozna
<frojnd> and=nad
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: lshw ?
<kubanc> sm se glihkar spomnil :D
<CrazyMelon> ma bravo! :>
<kubanc> ma hvala
<miha> frojnd: sj jasno, takoj ko neki ful ojačiš, se vsak šum pozna
<frojnd> mhm
<miha> kr na pcju niti ne bi te motl
<christooss_> jo a ma kdo kšno socket 939 plato za prodat
<CrazyMelon> praši bogdanov-a in mu povej da mi mora dat 10% vrednost plate :))
<CrazyMelon> vrednosti*
<christooss_> sej njega sem že kontaktiral
<christooss_> tako, da odpade finders fee
<christooss_> :P
<CrazyMelon> christooss_: praši kubanc-a pol
<CrazyMelon> sam on ma sam stare plate
<kubanc> kva rabte?
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: plato.. socket 939
<kubanc> nop
<kubanc> nimam
<CrazyMelon> useless si!
<CrazyMelon> :/
<upd> dj 100€ pa ti dam še cpu zravn pa 1gb rama
<upd> :D
<christooss_> rabm sam plato
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMelon> nč..kup ti plato za 100€..cpu pa ram lahk kr nam daš
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<upd> :) christooss_ čist informativno kolk bi pa dal za plato ?
<zdobersek> http://technoblog.computerworld.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/dropdatabase.jpg
<frojnd> sam tole je pa tut umetnost dobt iz kniznce :P
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9Nbr_OLqTOo#t=90s
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Windows &#39;95 with Greta
<christooss_> upd tm okol 40
<zdobersek> Kdo se gre stavit, da Greta nima pojma o tem, kar bere s prompterja?
<upd> hm ok
<miha> zdobersek: zakaj ni kake take za ubuntu :P
<zdobersek> miha: caki, ti poiscem eno iz LMC ...
<zdobersek> miha: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en#
<Seniorita> LinuxMCE 0704 Demo Video
<zdobersek> tle noter je ena pupa
<zdobersek> But she is Russian.
<christooss_> upd no dej se bova pol zmenila
<christooss_> morm letet
<christooss_> ajde
<napsy> http://digg.com/news/offbeat/dino_the_facebook_bear_shot_in_slovenia
<Seniorita> Dino the Facebook Bear Shot in Slovenia - Digg
<napsy> komentarji so smeh :)
<zdobersek> zanimivo, da se noben v komentarjih se ni sprasval, kje je slovenija.
<napsy> Poor Dino ... yeah, that little country of Slovenia has been pretty bloodthirsty hunting wise for ages
<napsy> :-)
<upd> !g typo3
<upd> wtf
<Seniorita> TYPO3 CMS: typo3.com http://typo3.com/
<upd> omfg
<upd> PROGRAMIRANJE Opombe:Pogoj: obvladovanje Linux kernel programiranja in starost nad 18 let
<upd> debili linux je kernel pol pa deli za take
<kubanc> linuxMCe
<kubanc> tole je za zur
<upd> :)
<zdobersek> napsy: odgovor na to ga zmaga, "Its called the food chain. Bloodthirsty is just a bit over doing it. Not every country has grocery stores in every town/city like the US does. Some people actually have to kill the food they eat."
<Mikoar> a je za kej tale typo3?
<Mikoar> jst sm doslej delal v wp
<miha> Mikoar: typo3 je zelo napreden, sam mal težko je prov nastavit vse (če nočeš default templata...)
<miha> je pa zelo zmogljiv
<miha> Mikoar: to je verjetno najbolj profi od opensource CMS
<Mikoar> gr8
<miha> v primerjavi z wp, drupal, joomla,...
<miha> Mikoar: ma nek fancy plugin TemplaVoila, ko na html template mapiraš elemente, glej npr http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lcmEZi5jXg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - TYPO3 - Mapping a design with TemplaVoila
<miha> dela zelo dobro, sam prvič čudn buliš
<miha> pol ko skapiraš mal, pol je pa sam občudovanja vredn
<miha> :D
<miha> pa za lepe URL http://dmitry-dulepov.com/article/realurl-made-easy-part-1.html
<Seniorita> RealURL made easy: part 1: Dmitry Dulepov
<zdobersek> "Fantastic blog!" (from TYPO3 mailing lists)
<zdobersek> jaka referenca
<miha> no ne vem če glih ta tutorial najboljši, pač TemplaVoila pa RealURL sta pojma, ki ju morš pr typo3 poznat, za googlat
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: adobe flash se sesuva  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4841/new/posts/
<andrejz> BigWhale si tukaj?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Počasen internet - Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal preizkus programa pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj je z unim predavanjem na FE?
<nafisa> kaj veš?
<andrejz> nafisa tukaj nimam jaz nič zraven
<andrejz> lahok pa kaj za maraton povem
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> lahko to tudi, ja
<nafisa> kak bo to zgledalo?
<andrejz> prevajal bomo k utrgani :)
<andrejz> brb, ti čez pol urce razložim
<nafisa> ok
<Grega> a ma kdo kak kontakt od angelcka?
<miha> nafisa: kaj te zanima?
<miha> nafisa: to kolega, ki je asistent na FE pa njegovi organizirajo
<nafisa> o, kak lepo
<nafisa> sam je od petih do sedmih
<nafisa> :|
<miha> če greš na facebook dogodek, vidiš kdo organizira
<nafisa> saj sem neki brala
<nafisa> v 15ki bo
<miha> nafisa: pač mene je povabu, pa sm ga prašu, če je javno pa če naj ubuntu.si sporočim, pa je bil za :)
<Grega> banda
<BigWhale> Dan
<BigWhale> a je ze konc?
<andrejz> ni Å¡e
<BigWhale> kul
<BigWhale> kje pa je?
<CrazyLemon> đabr
<andrejz> @BW: najdi si jabber account in dodaj stik 	
<andrejz> slovenski-prevajalci@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<BigWhale> ugh
<CrazyLemon> dodaš pod gtalk pa je
<CrazyLemon> gtalk pa zihr maš ker si bigwejl!
<BigWhale> cak, kak jabber? kater server?
<BigWhale> erm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ok in zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale thats it..klikneš in govoriš :)
<nafisa> brez zamere ... ampak zakaj bi nekdo mel Å¡e 8.04?
 * CrazyLemon has no idea
<nafisa> Å¡e jst sem dala 10.10 gor, k sem mela 10.04
<CrazyLemon> ne hval se ok! js pa bom kmalu speku nattya!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ok, 11.04 je baje za mojo uporabo ok
<andrejz> jaz mam 11.04 že skor 2 mesca na netbooku ... beat that !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Počasen internet - Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, sam ni blo neki, da neki Å¡teka?
<alyosha> jupiii gremo dat wlan pass Å¡e sosedom
<alyosha> 7 rac. ni dovolj na enem routerju jih rabimo Å¡e
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> js moram it v soboto naštimat wlan teti :)
<alyosha> reči naj si kupi kabel:D
<CrazyLemon> ma kabel
<alyosha> no kaj če več
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pravi da hoče lepo srfat po internetu
<CrazyLemon> na kavču pa to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> eko in še stevo-pc je prišel online
<alyosha> *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> stevan
<CrazyLemon> :))))ž
<alyosha> komšija
<alyosha> kako da ga pwnam?:D
<alyosha> da vidimo kaj ma on gor
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Počasen internet - Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<alyosha> katiri tu je "the man"?:D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa je the man :))
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kuga?
<nafisa> jst sem the woman
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/gosling-javas-creator-joins-google/8578
<Seniorita> Gosling, Java's creator, joins Google | ZDNet
<alyosha> tu moram pwnat soseda ki je na mojem wlanu
<alyosha> pomagaj mi
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah..sniffaj  pakete :)
<alyosha> ne ne dosta je bilo droge
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> zamenaš geslo pa reštartaš router?
<alyosha> kako da poiscem
<alyosha> nafisa ma to mi ne rabi
<alyosha> ker pol mu moram dat Å¡e enkrat:D
<alyosha> so mu dali geslo tu
<alyosha> ..
<alyosha> to je ze druga tema:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<nafisa> jao
<CrazyLemon> a kaj je una..ester pa stevo se dobr razumejo a
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> rečem jaz njej
<alyosha> ma to ni pametno
<alyosha> ki ze tako ta router jedva dela
<alyosha> 3x dnevno ga treba resetirat
<BigW> alyosha, najprej mountas njegov shared disk
<alyosha> in ona
<alyosha> pa kaj da mu rečem?!
<BigW> pa mu vse slike dol snames
<alyosha> no no
<alyosha> ze napredujemo:D
<CrazyLemon> stevo porn
<CrazyLemon> :)))))9
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš najdu ester gor
<CrazyLemon> v čudnih pozah
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> nebo nebo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi maturo takoj naredu.D
<alyosha> če bi kaj najud:D
<alyosha> najdu:D
<nafisa> ej ... zakaj mi r-je kaže kot kocke?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so zmrznjeni
<CrazyLemon> ?
<alyosha> evoga
<bogdanov> jo
<alyosha> bogdanov ti si über povej tu kako da ownam soseda na mojem wlanu:D
<nafisa> res so mi zmrznli
<bogdanov> toj bo pa crazy povedu
<alyosha> ahh crazy se dela finega
<nafisa> grem dat hladilnik na manj mrzlo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ownaš ga tako da mu pobereš gesla ter vse informacije
<CrazyLemon> nato ko vidiš kak mail ma
<CrazyLemon> mu pošlješ kak "pripomoček"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> k ti pošljejo predračun za 2400 eur se kr mal morš usest dol :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<upd> ownat.
<Grega> hm, jaz tudi zadnje dni razmisljam kako naj vkljucim cam na sosedovem kompu :>
<alyosha> mam en tutorial:D
<alyosha> sicer mu moraš poslat en fajl:D
<Grega> to bi slo
<Grega> mam dostop do D E F in G i think
<CrazyLemon> def in g ?
<alyosha> http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=44354
<Seniorita> Hack Forums
<alyosha> aja verjetno moras bit reg.:D
<CrazyLemon> hack-protect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<alyosha> caki ti dam link kjer pobereš:)
<miha> :DDD
<Grega> ja, hack-protect :> sprve na pamet
<Grega> :)))
<miha> !google hack protect
<Seniorita> Izhodišče :: Hack Protect http://hack-protect.mojforum.si/
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> to pa nisem Å¡e vidu:p
<alyosha> kaj to je crazy admin tam?:D
<CrazyLemon> admin..pha
<CrazyLemon> največ postov imam!
<CrazyLemon> moj naziv je "bolši kot Anonymous"
<CrazyLemon> !!
<alyosha> Tukaj ni nobenega več...
<alyosha> Vsi smo se preselili na Slo-Hacker.com.
<alyosha> to je post od 2009
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> <!-- Konec strani -->
<Grega> In sedmi dan je Bog napisal: printf("Pozdravljen svet!");
<Grega> priceless :)
<CrazyLemon> a kr printf-al je
<Grega> ker se c++a ni blo!
<Grega> drugace bi cout-al
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa bi echo-jal !
<miha> push EAX
<miha> :D
<Grega> lahko bi, ker je bog, ampak se ni odlocil
<Grega> ker bi izpadel prevec gej
<Grega> in potem bi imeli gej boga.. si predstavljas.. huuuuh
<nafisa> mmm, gej bog
<CrazyLemon> Grega js si ne..si ti?????????
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> mmm
<Grega> jeba, 4 tecne maile imam, na katerega naj odgovorim? :)
<CrazyLemon> Math.random() *  3 +1
<Grega> -1
<CrazyLemon> +1
<Grega> na nobenega :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bit nesramen no
<Grega> ko jih jebe
<CrazyLemon> a naj se matram naslednje 4 ure z javascriptom al ne...that is the question
<Grega> jaz bi se
<bogdanov> a dee da znam
<bogdanov> nista ja neznam
<Grega> js je ql
<CrazyLemon> Grega mah kaj pa vem..js prvič delam z js pa ni mi ravno cool
<CrazyLemon> mogoče zato ker ne maram programiranja :D
<Grega> kaj pa mores naredit?
<CrazyLemon> Grega igro 15 :)
<CrazyLemon> !g wiki igra 15
<Seniorita> Igra 15 - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igra_15
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..tiste puzle k mečeš levo desno
<CrazyLemon> da dobiš tapravi vrstni red
<CrazyLemon> sam pri meni ni potrebno da je pravi vrstni red
<Grega> sounds fun
<CrazyLemon> sam da lahk mečeš cifre gor dol levo desno
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kak naj v tabeli naredim clickable cifre
<CrazyLemon> any idea ?
<Grega> alot of ideaz!
<CrazyLemon> gimme one!
<CrazyLemon> or two
<CrazyLemon> or five
<Grega> naredis tabelo 4x4.. in das v vsak <td> nek <span> z onclick="" ... ko kliknes nanj se vrednost shrani v nek var, nato pa kliknes na drugo polje in se ta vrednost zapise v tisti span na katerega si kliknil.. zdaj pa mores samo razmislit kako bos preveril ali je to sosednje polje ali ne
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ni treba dvakrat klikat
<CrazyLemon> ker če maš [ 12 ] [ 23 ] [   ]   [ 44]
<Grega> aja
<Grega> se boljse
<CrazyLemon> in klikneš na 44
<Grega> saj res
<CrazyLemon> se itak premakne prazno polje na 44
<CrazyLemon> etc
<Grega> no
<Grega> tabela, td, onclick.. in premik na sosednje polje, ce je prazno, ce ne pa error
<Grega> 5min job
<CrazyLemon> ja..zate že :D
<miha> Grega: kaj pa drag&drop? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta 'span' ?
<miha> span je vrstična varianta div
<Grega> ne rabis spana... onclick lahko das na <td>
<Grega> torej <td onclick="premakni();">
<CrazyLemon> no še bolš
<Grega> drugace pa uporabis jquery(ui), sicer ze kr nekaj casa nazaj, ampak videl sem neke puzzle
<Grega> in lahko tisto kodo uporabis
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Počasen internet - Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4838/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ja valda...ne bom pretiraval :D da ostanem kle do jutra :D
<Grega> http://www.bennadel.com/blog/1009-jQuery-Demo-Creating-A-Sliding-Image-Puzzle-Plug-In.htm
<Seniorita> jQuery Demo: Creating A Sliding Image Puzzle Plug-In
<Grega> no, ja.. pac nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> sam kako naj vem v katero stran naj premaknem :)  kako naj preverim a sm že na robu al ne :)
<Grega> napisi kombinacje v nek array.. npr, ce si na A1 lahko premaknes na A2 ali B1
<miha> The Jerry Springer Show
<miha> Are you or do you know anyone who is having sex with their own family member? Call Gina at 1-877-735-3779.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Zakaj me je Ubuntu razočaral  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4174/new/posts/
<Grega> zakaaaajjjjj :((
<marko-_--> zakaj, če gledam nek fejsbuk video
<marko-_--> ne najdem flash fajla v /tmpju
<marko-_--> ?
<marko-_--> v firefoxu, ker chrome ne vem kam shranjuje to
<marko-_--> :<
<CrazyLemon> <td onclick="premakni()">
<CrazyLemon> a je to prav ?
<CrazyLemon> ker tabela ni clickable
<napsy> jup
<CrazyLemon> a moram form pol narest al kaj..za batn
<marko-_--> ma ko vas jebe
<napsy> marko-_--: ne vem
<marko-_--> zanimivo
<marko-_--> najdem video, ampak ne video
<marko-_--> pač slike
<marko-_--> iz videa
<marko-_--> weird
<CrazyLemon> looool..ker fucking PEBKAC error je bil to
<CrazyLemon> sram me je povedat
<marko-_--> SPIPALO SE MI BO
<Grega> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! luda kucaaa!!!!
<christooss_> marko-_-- to je nov flash zdej blage kam shranjuje
<marko-_--> POFUKANI ZVAREK JE VSE SKUP
<marko-_--> :(
<christooss_> sem mel tud jst že iskalne akcije
<christooss_> ja nalož si extension
<marko-_--> sem našel kam chromium shranjuje cache
<marko-_--> ker extension?
<marko-_--> enega sem našel, pač link, samo ga ni več
<christooss_> download helper
<marko-_--> k
<marko-_--> čak
<marko-_--> ker zdaj
<marko-_--> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/search/?q=download+helper&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<marko-_--> on ta drug, ne?
<Seniorita> Add-on Search Results for download helper :: Add-ons for Firefox
<marko-_--> christooss_
<christooss_> prvi
<christooss_> Video DownloadHelper by mig
<marko-_--> ja sem
<marko-_--> in kaj zdaj
<marko-_--> in glih zdaj ma fejsbuk spet svoje lag fore
<marko-_--> ko sploh ne morem odpret linka
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> a ti je naredil tm knof v orodni vrstici
<marko-_--> evbo
<marko-_--> ne
<marko-_--> mam pa ga pod tools
<marko-_--> fak ta video je carski ker smo prizadeto pijani pa sploh ne vem kaj delamo
<marko-_--> vsak svoje neki se dere na en komad
<marko-_--> umiram od smeha
<christooss_> pač tm si ga dodaj nekam na orodno vrstico
<christooss_> une tri krogce
<christooss_> potem maš pa dropdown menu
<christooss_> pod tools so samo nastavitve pomoje
<marko-_--> carsko
<marko-_--> sem ga prenesel že :)=
<nafisa> jst po 2x kliknem na profil pa se mi profil kr ne odpre :((
<marko-_--> napsy, poglej pol video :D Å¡e minutka
<marko-_--> oziroma 10 sekund
<christooss_> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-software-center-lets-you-test.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Software Center Lets You Test-Drive Applications Without Installing Them [Ubuntu 11.04] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ congrats!!
<CrazyLemon> to novico je napsy objavu cca. 20 ur nazaj
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu.siž
<CrazyLemon> :p
<christooss_> sori pol
<Grega> naj ti bo, v prihodnje pa pazi, ker cel kanal prikazujes v slabi luci!
<Grega> (jaz rad odpuscam)
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebeš..ne morem naredit clickable tabele
<upd> Softimage .torrent bi rabil.
<upd> !t en sl neglected
<Seniorita> zanemarjena
<napsy> marko-_--: pijanci eni :)
<sasa84> elow
<marko-_--> alkohol
<marko-_--> brez njega enostavno ne gre
<marko-_--> gledam posnetke iz enih starih žurk in fak
<marko-_--> nočem bit pameten al pa se hvalit al nekaj, samo ko folk reče "fak kero žurko smo meli zadnjič" si jaz sam vedno mislim "aha... moral bi ga enkrat z nami
<marko-_--> žurati" :D
<napsy> ah
<napsy> zurka :-)
<napsy> prid v studenta
<napsy> ko ma cel stuk zur
<marko-_--> če smo se skor ubili s štirikolesnikom
<marko-_--> eh :D
<upd> napsy a maš kake hude študentke
<upd> sosede*
<napsy> pa harmonike :)
<napsy> upd: tut so :-)
<upd> ql pol se trije Å¡tuki tresejo hah
<marko-_--> sam jaz raje naredim žurko, ker pol tud zlomim stvari pa to, samo vem da noben ni hud, ker najbolj bad je ko si pijan na neki tuji žurki pa lomiš klopi ker retardirano pleseš gori
<napsy> heh
<marko-_--> enkrat sem po pomoti pijan poplavil cel gasilski dom
<napsy> marko-_--: ok pol te ne bojo neki ful veseli ce bos v studentu
<napsy> ker poznam take :)
<marko-_--> sej nisem tisto zamorjeno "kdo se hoče tepst, zlomim vse, tudi predmete" pijan
<marko-_--> sem prav veselo vinjen
<napsy> vem vem
<marko-_--> sam ja škoda je večkrat
<napsy> sam vseen, mi ga zurirammo pac tk da se pije pa plese
<marko-_--> če ko sem pijan pa se šopa kak pank al pa kaj
<marko-_--> men se trga
<marko-_--> sej bom večkrat v kakih študentskih žurkah
<marko-_--> čeprav bom v stanovanju, ne skrbi :D
<napsy> aja
<marko-_--> če sem bil pijan pa sem si slekel hlače in dal jajca na krožnik in jih ponujal babam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85uA-QXeqxg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Biggest Spider In The World Yokohama&#39;s Spider robot
<nafisa> tak ... prebarvano ... mater, sem boljša od majstrov
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_while_John_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_a_better_effect_on_the_teacher
<Seniorita> James while John had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bogdanov> sta ima :)
<upd> vse
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-29
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa ti
<bogdanov> ma evo bo :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trorcl-lhMM&feature=related ddd
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sejo Boy - Jos sam uvjek tvoj SPOT
<upd> heh ql
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sejo kalac
<CrazyLemon> saks!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> kesi crazy
<bogdanov> legenda
<CrazyLemon> evo me lula mi se
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> rabm en ps2
<CrazyLemon> sam en?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> a si stavu fuzbal za danes? :)
<bogdanov> za dones
<bogdanov> nisem se
<bogdanov> s irska - slovenija
<bogdanov> 0la
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> a si dal na slo zadnič kej
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HATZk616fi8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jasar Ahmedovski - idi Sve Je Gotovo (DM SAT)
<bogdanov> upd ne
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> dobr :)
<upd> The.Warriors.Way.2010.CROSubs.BRRip.720p-YIFY aj to en mega shit ane
<bogdanov> na srbijo
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> nizozemsko
<bogdanov> sm dau
<bogdanov> uzadno
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> bo sla naprj
<bogdanov> slo
<bogdanov> izpadla
<bogdanov> ceprov nadam se da ne
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as dau
<bogdanov> ti na hrvoje
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> IVICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<upd> hm
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne bo Å¡la srbija naprej
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ce estonijo
<bogdanov> zmagajo
<bogdanov> pa slovenija
<bogdanov> spusi
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak slovenija ne bo spusla
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> 0la
<bogdanov> ni kul
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kvas pametn
<bogdanov> zdj
<bogdanov> tko k usi
<bogdanov> italijane
<bogdanov> bomo zgazil
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> dal so nm lekcijo
<bogdanov> sam nabijal so
<CrazyLemon> dj srbin en ..ne se kle neki tolažit
<bogdanov> sj neznajo igrt
<bogdanov> teli nasi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡li boste domov in to je to
<CrazyLemon> sprijazni se
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah nevem
<bogdanov> kdo ni prsu na SP
<bogdanov> hrvaska
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> oni nemorjo
<bogdanov> igrt
<bogdanov> prod men
<bogdanov> sam jih rolam use
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> jest grem s kosilnico na travo pa zgazim vse
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> Debela mama: Kakrsen oce, taksen sin
<bogdanov> sploh
<bogdanov> hrvoje
<bogdanov> tej treba gazit
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> 2.9 haha
<CrazyLemon> koliko krat je bila srbija top 3 v svetu????
<CrazyLemon> a bogdanov :>
<bogdanov> a to
<bogdanov> primerjas
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> hrvasko?
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> a ti ves
<bogdanov> kaj je vm
<CrazyLemon> jah ti neki kle govoriš "kdo ni pršu na sp"
<bogdanov> savo milosevic
<bogdanov> delov
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<CrazyLemon> mi se lahk vsaj pohvalimo s tretjim mestom...s čim se lahk pa vi pohvalite? :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> mi smo bli u finalu
<CrazyLemon> lol..kdaj ? :D
<bogdanov> 92
<CrazyLemon> lol ..dej link da preberem :D
<bogdanov> googli
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> Originally, Yugoslavia qualified for the final stage, but due to the Yugoslav wars, the team was disqualified and their qualifying group's runner-up Denmark took part in the championship
<CrazyLemon> a na to misliš?
<CrazyLemon> diskvalificirani..to ne Å¡teje lih :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> upd cougars inc si  poglej :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> prosinecki 2
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni mi bil nikoli všeč :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> liga prvakov
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je pa mel dribling
<CrazyLemon> to moram priznat
<bogdanov> crvena zvezda
<bogdanov> 91
<upd> bom dal lovdat 11 jih je že v peskovniku
<bogdanov> zmagal
<bogdanov> marsej
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> poreces
<bogdanov> na to?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nč..svaka čast...ampak to se ne bo več zgodilo :D
<bogdanov> jah tko k croatia
<CrazyLemon> ne srbiji ne hrvaški ne nobeni balkanski državi
<bogdanov> nau vec treta
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> bo bo
<bogdanov> MARIBOR!
<CrazyLemon> razn če pade atomska na anglijo pa francijo pa nemčijo etc
<CrazyLemon> in uniči pol evrope
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> CrazyLemon zakaj nima ocene na bdmi
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kj zanc
<upd> a tok sux da so zbrisal vse ocene
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> upd poglej trailer pa boš vidu a sux al ne :)
<upd> aj to kak un charted ifilm al kwa so že
<upd> mja je v peskovniku
<upd> jutr ga bom šel v tuša iskat
<upd> tam majo na disketah Å¡e filme
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<upd> toj to
<upd> gn
<bogdanov> mokraaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> do kozeeeee
<bogdanov> pitaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> da udjeeeeeeee
<bogdanov> udji udji
<bogdanov> da te jebem
<bogdanov> tntntnt
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> kva ga seka
<bogdanov> 32incccccccccccccc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> LEEET LEEET ELEET
<bogdanov> HAXXXXXALOO
<CrazyLemon> ma tip je hud ej
<CrazyLemon> čorav si k kokoš pa ti je mal 20"..in si kupu raj 32inchnega..da lahk vsaj neki vidiš
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> kva paaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> IMA SE MOZE SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<bogdanov> PAREEEEE NISU PROBLEM
<bogdanov> :>>>
<CrazyLemon> haha..ima se ima...DIOPTRIJA
<CrazyLemon> ;))))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja to tud
<bogdanov> 0.50
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nepa ti
<bogdanov> 3+
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..dokler ti rabiš 30" monitor da kj vidiš pol maš ti kr * 10
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> rab se
<bogdanov> za profesionalno delo
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> aja..pozabu sm da v autocadu rišeš projekte pa to :>
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> za jurja
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> uro
<bogdanov> se pa splaca
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha..sanjaj fant :D
<bogdanov> po pa nc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj mi zrihti
<CrazyLemon> ura je okrog 200-300€
<CrazyLemon> sam tok da veš
<bogdanov> eno plato
<bogdanov> am2
<CrazyLemon> naslednjič k se boš folirau
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> pa ti zrihtam
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> ddr1
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jst povem tko k je ce pa nevrjams pa jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne verjamem..ker vem kolk stanejo projekti :)
<CrazyLemon> in vem kok stane ura projektanta :)
<bogdanov> arhitekt
<bogdanov> ma kuj
<bogdanov> par jurjov
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> eem..ne bi reku :D
<bogdanov> nis resn fnt
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah js ti pravim kak je :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> bom pa ja vedu
<bogdanov> ce delam bajto
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah delaj ti 10 bajt..mam bratranca k se s tem ukvarja in vem kake so cene...če si ti dau arhitektu par jurjev € na uro da ti izriše hišo..pol te je fajn nategnu :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> projekt
<bogdanov> pravm :P
<CrazyLemon> praviš ti čunu
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> kva pa
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> za jurja
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> na
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> uro
<bogdanov> jah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> to mam jst
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> k sm Å¡efe
<CrazyLemon> haha..sam si glumac ja
<bogdanov> ti ze ves
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> alo
<upd> 1
<upd> 00:00:22,532 --> 00:00:27,869
<upd> <i>U redu. Zauzmite mjesto
<upd> i slušajte pažljivo.</i>
<upd> 1
<upd> 00:00:22,981 --> 00:00:25,404
<upd> Okay.
<upd> Settle down.
<upd> tole bojo zateggnjeni podnapisi ane
<CrazyLemon> OK. Take your places and listen carefully.
<CrazyLemon> V redu. Umirite se.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> a bojo zategnjeni ?
<CrazyLemon> zategnjeni? :)
<upd> hočem ang. ne morm cro ;)
<upd> ja zadi
<upd> za sliko
<upd> al pa spredi pred sliko
<upd> mislem zvokom
<upd> d0h
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol pa drugič ne downloadaj muvi z napisom 'CROsubs' :)
<upd> ja fu
<CrazyLemon> fu2
<upd> sj je vsak drug cro
<upd> ane
<upd> če ni slo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> CROOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<bogdanov> SUXXXXXX
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ma ne sam tko ang. bolj znam ko cro ane
<upd> nč bo ql, mal so zadi pol sekunde
<upd> aydijo
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> californication se je končal
<CrazyLemon> wtf!
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> as ti svojmu ze dalaa u ritttt
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne me jebat no..kr naenkrat končajo serijo
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> a tisssss
<bogdanov> tud iz bihaca
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzFuYg26UMA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Struka - Srećan Dan (Feat. Dada)
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..moram se zbudit čez 9 ur tko da..gud najt :)
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomzi: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal preizkus programa pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Najnovejši VLC na Ubuntu 8.04?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4843/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Zakaj me je Ubuntu razočaral  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4174/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<kubanc> hey
<kubanc> kej novga?
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne se je...
<CrazyLemon> po 25ih dneh uptajma..preklet amis
<upd> hehe
<Tadej> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<christooss_> jo
<christooss_> a kdo ve a obstaja kšn repair mode za windows7
<Tadej> christooss_: nic dobrega
<CrazyLemon> vrž not install cd pa boš vidu če je :)
<Tadej> christooss_: uno k sam ponuja ni pol k vredno
<CrazyLemon> če se prav spomnem je xp mel na cdju možnost 'repair'-a
<Tadej> pejd v repair pa na konzolo pa napis chkdsk /r
<Tadej> to je vec al manj vse kar lahko naredis
<Tadej> vse ostalo sam fejka da nekaj dela
<christooss_> Tadej vidim ja piše kao repar sucesesfuly pa nič ne naredi
<Tadej> ja xp so mel to velik boljse
<christooss_> pičke
<Tadej> mhm
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> pomoje sploh nc ne nardi :)
<christooss_> sam placebo efekt
<Tadej> mhm :)
<Tadej> kaj te pa zajebava?
<christooss_> sej za winxpje vem da so mel sam a ma win7 tud repair
<christooss_> ma boota
<christooss_> potem pa kr restart naredi
<CrazyLemon> najbolši repair kar ga windows ma je "format c:/ && install anylinuxdistro"
<Tadej> F8
<CrazyLemon> :)
<christooss_> cko k se un logo win zobrne potem pa sam reboot
<Tadej> pa daj uno opcija da ne resetira ob napaki
<Tadej> pol bos pa vidu BSOD na katerem bo koda napake
<Tadej> pol pa stric google pove kako popidenas :D
<christooss_> ok tnx
<christooss_> bom mal pogledu
<christooss_> čak a f8 pa pol v safe mode?
<christooss_> al kaj
<Tadej> ne
<Tadej> druga opcija
<christooss_> aha ok
<Tadej> disable auto. restart
<christooss_> nism Å¡e nikol win7 Å¡timu :)
<christooss_> win7 noob :)
<Tadej> :)
<christooss_> rofl ker error
<christooss_> stop:0x0000007b :)
<christooss_> za vse drugo je tu google
<christooss_> vsaj na spletni strani ma microsoft napisn kaj je narobe
<christooss_> a kdo ve kako naj zdej dostopam do registra od diska
<christooss_> npr iz linux kište
<christooss_> Tadej ? CrazyLemon ?
<Tadej> do registra z linuxa ne vem ce se da pridet
<christooss_> a ni to kšn text fajl
<christooss_> kt gconf.xml
<Mikoar> kulker vem registry v winsih ni v tekstovnem formatu
<christooss_> aha sej sm najdu se baje da z hirens
<christooss_> baje
<christooss_> ma gor en registry editor
<christooss_> Registry Editor PE 0.9c Easy editing of remote registry hives and user profiles.
<christooss_> kul kul
<kubanc> christooss_, a ti je ratalo?=
<upd> toj virus nimaš kej
<christooss_> kubanc working on it
<christooss_> bom povedu če rata
<kubanc> dej...
<kubanc> christooss_, kaj pa ca bi zagnal ksn registry editor pod wine....
<christooss_> kubanc gotov bi delal bom probal :)
<christooss_> zdej delam kr pred hirens pa dela bp
<christooss_> samo Å¡e nisem uspel zbootat :)
<kubanc> christooss_, regedit deluje z wine
<kubanc> samo mi moral sedaj zagnati regedit.exe v direktoriju c:\i386
<christooss_> kubanc ne sej maš un registry editor pe
<christooss_> k se lahk remote povežeš na register
<christooss_> samo izbereš par fajlov
<christooss_> in se "priklopi"
<kubanc> jst mam sicer tle virtualbox, bi mogu se mountat particijo od winsov...
<kubanc> registry editor pe, za to pa prvic slism
<christooss_> pizda kr ni enih ključev v registru k bi jih mogu uredit
<christooss_> fak pizda kurba
<christooss_> mogu bom šeenkrat winse inštalirat
<Grega> no, kristus! ce bi te zdaj oce slisal..
<christooss_> bi zih reku nej fuknem disk skoz okn pa bo
<Grega> pomoje bi bil razocaran nad tvojimi besedami
<CrazyMelon> wacap bicez
<CrazyMelon> no bicez? :/
<christooss_> hm a kdo pozna kšn dobr windows help forum
<miha> christooss_: win7 pravi  slo-tech.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Wireless, mikrofon in tv-out  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4845/new/posts/
<christooss_> ok bom tm povprašal
<christooss_> napsy ping
<napsy> christooss_: pong
<christooss_> a tebi k gnome shell laufaš
<christooss_> ikone pa izgled oken spremeni
<christooss_> al ostanejo nastavitve tiste k si jih mel od prej
<napsy> gtk2 programi ostanejo enaki
<christooss_> hm ker men manjkajo nekatere ikonce
<christooss_> če dam ubuntu-mono-dark
<napsy> aja ne vem to
<christooss_> mi manjkajo ikone v totem playerju npr
<napsy> zdj sm nehal uporablat ker mam catalyst drajverje
<napsy> oni opensource so obupni
<christooss_> pa una ikona za network manager na panelu krneki manjka
<christooss_> blage kaj bi blo za nardit :)
<nafisa> ali slučajno veste, kakšno končnico ima MS Office Excel?
<Mikoar> xls?
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> da shranim v pravi format ta Å¡efa
<nafisa> :S
<kubanc> nafisa, posl v ldf obliki pa bo ;)
<kubanc> ldf=pdf
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> glavobol! ogromen!
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, personal file sharing
<kubanc> kako do njega pridem...
<christooss_> Natty Narwhals :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Narwhals
<christooss_> kubanc sistem > administration
<christooss_> oz desni klik na mapo pa potem share
<christooss_> pa potem ti odpre opcije
<kubanc> ne morem dobivat datotek preko blutootha, mi napise Please verify that the "Personal File Sharing" program is correctly installed.
<teardrop> lo
<kubanc> pa sm nasnel libapache2-mod-dnssd  apache2.2-bin
<kubanc> a kdo ve kje spremenit kateri program se mi naj odper, ker vedno ko hocem odpr ksno mapo v gnome meniju se mi odpre VLC namesto nautilusa
<s56zxl> desni klik -> open with -> other -> izberes in das da skoz odpira ta program
<kubanc> s56zxl, hja, problem je tudi, ce dam stvari, ki se mi mountajo da jih odprem mi odpre VLC program
<s56zxl> je se ena alternativa kako se to nastavi, ampak iz glave zdele nimam pojma
<s56zxl> na pamet...preferred applications v system -> preferences
<kubanc> je kul zdej
<s56zxl> in kako si resil?
<kubanc> v nautilusu sem samo na eno domaco mapo, recimo downloads kilknilz desno tipko, ter dal open with other application ter izbral /usr/bin/nautilus kot primarni program
<s56zxl> cool...
<s56zxl> kolk cajta pa ze uporablas linux
<kubanc> em, ksne 3 leta
<s56zxl> jst pa ene pol tolk :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ma Linux se skoz ucis...
<s56zxl> yes, yes...glih zdele iscem en cimbl enostavn mailer program...prejsnji projekt je bil pa snemanje radijskih oddaj in brisanje starejsih
<s56zxl> automatsko, jasno
<kubanc> mailer program
<kubanc> mislis za maile?
<t3ch> s56zxl: mailx, mutt.. etc.. delam en client zaj za smtp prek ssl+normal connect...
<t3ch> kaka zanimanja
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> :)
<s56zxl> coolsko...si bom pogledu...sem sele zacel s projektom tko da sm se noob
<CrazyLemon> s56zxl po moje si qos nastavitve neki zajebal (kar se tiče transmissiona) :)
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon...povej
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj sm ti povedal :>
<CrazyLemon> mam enako hitrost pa podobn router
<CrazyLemon> pa dela brezproblemov
<CrazyLemon> +' '
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon...sm mislu da bos podal detajle
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> s56zxl kake detajle..izklopi qos pa probaj če dela bolš :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne dela bolš  pol se motim..in qos ni problem :)
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon to sem ze veckrat probal pa je isto :)
<CrazyLemon> s56zxl si omejil število soležnikov al si omejil samo hitrost ?
<t3ch> v fukošimi je 400 samskih moških! :)
<t3ch> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/se-bodo-sploh-se-kdaj-vrnili-domov.html
<Seniorita> 400 samskih moških nadaljuje z delom v Fukušimi - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> t3ch navali ;)
<t3ch> :)
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon ni frqe...tut solezniki so omejeni na 40 na torrent in max 400
<CrazyLemon> s56zxl zmanjšaj to
<CrazyLemon> na 15 na torrent ter na 60-70max
<CrazyLemon> ker 400 aktivnih povezav je alot :)
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon ok...tnx...ceprav naenkrat najvec 2 torrenta dloadam
<CrazyLemon> no js jih mam trenutno 18
<CrazyLemon> od tega enga dl druge seedam
<CrazyLemon> pa ni hudih problemov :)
<s56zxl> tistih 400 samskih bo full zazeljenih...zavarovalnce jim bodo izplacale bajne odskodnine
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon done
<CrazyLemon> če tudi to ne pomaga..pol pa predlagam da probaš drug torrent client..če bo pri tistem normalno delal net..pol je problem v T.
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon a kterga posebej prporocas
<CrazyLemon> s56zxl ja..transmission :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/s-skritim-radarjem-nad-cestne-divjake.html?RSSe23b0a591e701b187e9ef924a87c8091
<Seniorita> S skritim radarjem nad cestne »divjake«
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> a si probal pingat med temi težavami?
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon jasno...ping full visok
<CrazyLemon> hm
<miha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/solska-tajnica-je-nastopala-v-porno-filmih.html
<Seniorita> Å olska tajnica je nastopala v pornofilmih - 24ur.com
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon ne prevec razmisljat...slism kako se zobniki jemljejo ;)  zaenkrat je kr cool
<CrazyLemon> s56zxl kaj pomeni 'kr cool' ? :)
<t3ch> folk mislite da lah to napisem al rajsi zbrisem
<t3ch> http://m5it.org/index.php?path=Blog?WTF?400%20samskih%20mo%C5%A1kih%20nadaljuje%20z%20delom.
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita> www . m5it . org
<CrazyLemon> miha a veš kaj se js vedno sprašujem...zakaj ni bilo takih učiteljic/tajnic/etc v moji srednji/osnovni šoli :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa na faksu.. :>
<s56zxl> CrazyLemon to pomen da je bols kot je blo
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj pa si ti vedu, mulo :DDD
<t3ch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TQ01lFk7Do
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lepa Brena - Janos
<t3ch> remo pit!
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha vse sm vedu! :D   je bla ena dobra pri nas.. v osnovni.. uff ja :D
<s56zxl> haha...zdej je pa ze stara al pa u grobu...osnovna sola...lol
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..takrat je lih iz faksa direkt k nam pršla
<CrazyLemon> zdej je torej okrog 35 stara
<CrazyLemon> sam se je očitno vmes poročila in je ne najdem :(
<s56zxl> pa se vsaj enga froca ma pa 25 kil zraven :D
<CrazyLemon> lejga optimista
<CrazyLemon> sam nehi
<CrazyLemon> k vem da mene ljubi!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<s56zxl> :D
<s56zxl> smo pa mel mi u srednji eno stevardeso za geografijo...njami
<teardrop> andrejz, tu?
<andrejz> ja
<teardrop> kako priprave?
<teardrop> jaz sem preskočil oba pre-meetupa, ker sem bil brez neta na dopustu
<andrejz> priprave potekajo :)
<andrejz> zdi se mi, da sta se 2 nova prevajalca pojavila
<teardrop> mhm - se že kaj ve kakšno oceno kolko bo ljudi?
<andrejz> sicer pa glede načrta smo imeli včeraj sestanek in je tukaj osnutek  - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zGrLxcZVz_AMcRuf-DRGRGlS3Fu1k_SkYcjua3t9zpI/edit?hl=en#
<andrejz> poglej pod točko 4.3
<andrejz> pardon
<andrejz> 3.C
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<teardrop> me je pa david pobriefal okrog lugosa :D
<CrazyLemon> interesting..empathy mi je zbrisal vse nastavitve
<andrejz> Bo pa BigWhale napisal novico za ubuntu.si, facebook in naokoli
<andrejz> Klemen, ti prideš?
<teardrop> jaz pridem
<teardrop> če to leti name :D
<andrejz> ja, :D
<teardrop> aha :D
<teardrop> jaz bom v pipi prisoten ves dan
<andrejz> takole je. trenutno nisem (vsaj jaz ne) še nič kaj dosti osebno spraševal naokoli
<andrejz> ker se ljudje nekam ne javljajo veliko sami od sebe
<teardrop> ljudi je treba brcat, tepst in klicat po telefonu
<andrejz> no ampak je trenutno 5 ljudi "100%" ves dan
<andrejz> potem sta 2 zelo verjetna
<andrejz> oz 3. zelo verjetni (skoraj ziher)
<teardrop> aha - to je vse v do 20 razredu :D
<andrejz> in od teh bo Å¡e enega drugega s sabo pripeljal (un bi 100% Å¡el, samo je <18 ni izpita)
<andrejz> ja, do 20
<andrejz> 10-15 mislim jaz
<teardrop> da vemo kolko miz in stolov pripravit
<andrejz> no saj jaz mislim bit okoli 8.30 že v LJ pa lahko pomagam s stoli
<teardrop> aja - to bomo večer prej uredili
<andrejz> aha, ok
<teardrop> ko se ploneovci dobijo na pivu
<andrejz> no pa še ene 2 sta rekla da prideta malo pogledat (za kakšno uro, ne cel dan)
<andrejz> samo saj sam veš da se v zadnijh 24 urah take odločitve sprejemajo :)
<teardrop> ja vem
<andrejz> mimogrede, A GRE KDO NA PREVAJALSKI MATRON / GLOBAL JAM V SOBOTO?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, kaj če bi kdo to v topic napisal ?
<CrazyLemon> napiši :)
<andrejz> ukaz za to pa je ?
<teardrop> eh c
<teardrop> :D
<teardrop> na koncu
<teardrop> pa hel?
<teardrop> kaj je z mojimi zadnjimi črkami
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Global Jam v soboto 2.4.2011 v KIBERPIPI! BE THERE!
<teardrop> bemti
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu Global Jam v soboto 2.4.2011 od 9.00 naprej (cel dan) v KIBERPIPI! BE THERE!
<andrejz> kva je to en čudn empathy bug ?
<CrazyLemon> empathy = bug
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> interesting..empathy mi je zbrisal vse nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> ej, kdo je ze prej regedit rihtal, christooss_ ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<kubanc> oz. registre?
<CrazyLemon> z hirens-om
<christooss_> kubanc ja
<andrejz> crazy kaj je zdaj to
<kubanc> men je zdele ratalo regedit.exe zagnat preko wine
<andrejz> nimam dovoljenj mi piše
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ne vidiš da sm js že napisal v topic
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e deopal sm naju
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> nope
<CrazyLemon> to je zato k uporabljaš crap imenovan empathy :)
<andrejz> dražen napiši še da se naj prijavijo tebi, meni ali BigWhale
<andrejz> pa un naslednji sestanek konec marca lahko daš ven
<andrejz> al pa napiši sredi aprila :)
<andrejz> dražen a imaš od sky[x] mail?
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu Global Jam v soboto 2.4.2011 od 9.00 naprej (cel dan) v KIBERPIPI! BE THERE! Prijavite se na nick andrejZ/BigWhale
<kubanc> christooss_, pa si zrihtal?
<christooss_> kubanc ne
<christooss_> :(
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nope :)
<christooss_> nevem kaj morm spremenit
<CrazyLemon> andrejz napsy-ja prašaj :)
<andrejz> christoos, ti bi se ziher rad prijavil na global jam ?
<christooss_> kubanc http://slo-tech.com/forum/t461805#crta
<Seniorita> [win7] SATA ne boota iz USB (BSOD) @ Slo-Tech
<christooss_> andrejz se probam zmenit na Å¡ihtu da bom frej
<christooss_> sam težko da bo kej od tega
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> sporoči, če bo šlo
<christooss_> bom bom
<kubanc> christooss_, v BIOSU si kej rihtal?
<christooss_> kubanc nimam nobene opcije ahci al pa jkej tacga
<christooss_> kaj nej bi pa Å¡e rihtal
<kubanc> mogoce mors jumperje na plati prestavit..
<kubanc> predvidevam..
<christooss_> zdej mam itak na USB priklopljen sata disk in ni več na SATA krmilniku
<christooss_> jumperje za kaj?
<BigWhale> >> - ali bomo podprli prevajalski maraton?
<BigWhale> > Jaz sem za. Smo sedaj sklepčni? ;)
<BigWhale> Mislim, da smo. Štiri za in en proti (v kolikor sem prav štel). Šesti član
<BigWhale> UO očitno nima časa niti dvignit roke med glasovanjem. :)
<BigWhale> sam tolk da veste
<kubanc> pozab...
<CrazyLemon> uu..celo 6 se vas je zbralo :D
<kubanc> christooss_, a to mas windows 7?
<miha> :D
<kubanc> christooss_, a repair se ze naredil?
<christooss_> kubanc ja win7
<christooss_> repair kakšen repair?
<kubanc> od windows 7 vzames CD in naredis repair
<kubanc> se enkrat instalira vse sistemske datoteke, ki jih potrebuje windows za normalno delovanje....
<christooss_> aja
<christooss_> no kul bom probal
<christooss_> prej smo se zgovarjal
<christooss_> pa noben ni vedel a win7 ma to
<christooss_> nč morm letet zdej ajde folk kubanc tnx za hint :)
<kubanc> ni problema..
 * miha obožuje lenovo... 'factory restore'... avtomatska inštalacija na novo :D
<miha> edini normaln način za wintendo
<miha> že 2x me rešl
<CrazyLemon> js pa na laptopu še nism rabu tega..je pa res da win7 uporabljam izključno za updejte in nič več :D
<kubanc> men tud factory settings al pa repair od HP-ja nista pomagala, tko da sm mogu vse zbrisat...
<kubanc> tko da to je cist odvidno od velikosti problema...
<kubanc> celo prejsn teden sm mel en racunalnik, da bom naredil repair, delalo par dni, nato spet isto, tko da je blo potrebno narediti format particijie...
<miha> ni to repair.. factory restore formatira glavno particijo in iz male 10 gb inštalira vse, z driverji in lenovo softwarom vred
<miha> :)
<miha> isto kot bi ti dal vista cd not
<miha> sam da vse naštima še
<kubanc> miha, kaj pa podatki ter nastavitve ti ostanejo?
<BigWhale> kdo pride na global jam?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz!
<miha> kubanc: ne, ampak saj te opozori :D
<BigWhale> pol bova vsaj dva :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale trije! Å¡e tirdrop!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> miha, potem je to isto kot formatiranje particije, pa ponovna instalacija...
<BigWhale> on mora itak pipo odpret :>
<miha> kubanc: ja, sam da je hitrej pa vsi driverji pa vse, pa lenovo wallpaper :D
<miha> kot svež iz trgovine..
<miha> vse dela.. spet :D
<kubanc> aja, ce je pa lenovo wallpaper, potem pa itak, :D
<kubanc> :P
<miha> kubanc: ja no, ne znajo vsi tega lepo narest, to je pa opcija da lahk resetirajo pa se poštima, avtomatika
<miha> glede na to, da nism mel nobenga cdja ne kode ne nč, sm zelo cenil to
<kubanc> s tem se pa strinjam ja...
<kubanc> ej, kva je ze implikacija
<kubanc> iz A-->B
<kubanc> oz. iz A sledi B
<upd> nafisa
<upd> ups
<upd> napsy
<kubanc> Oo mi je zamrznu...
<kubanc> grrr
<kubanc> a so vam tole logicni stavki?
<kubanc> Construction of a drawing with Sketchpad is itself a model of the design process. The locations of the points and lines of the drawing model the variables of a design, and the geometric constraints applied to the points and lines of the drawing model the design constraints which limit the values of design variables.
<upd> nekak tko kot bi ga jaz napisal :)
<Sky-mobile> napsy here ?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jerumenacesta
<CrazyLemon> kje je novica :D
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> laufam freebsd preko virtualboxa in imam wifi na tem pcju
<marko-_-> kako bi skonfiguriral povezavo?
<CrazyLemon> kaj želiš konfigurirat? povezava bi mogla delat outofthebox
<marko-_-> ja sam ne dela
<marko-_-> ifconfig mi vrže neke čudne stvari ven, nisem še tega videl
<miha> marko-_-: DHCP, avtomatično, virtualbox pr NAT igra router.. lahk daš pa bridge, pol dobi od pravega routerja IP kot še en PC na mreži
<marko-_-> iwconfiga pa sploh ne pozna
<CrazyLemon> a si se kaj igral z nastavitvami networka v VB ?
<marko-_-> nope
<marko-_-> vem pa, da je v Å¡oli delalo out of the box
<marko-_-> na virtualboxu
<miha> marko-_-: pozabi na wlan, znotri virtualboxa je kot žična mrežna
<CrazyLemon> sj povsod dela..sam očitno *BSD je 2 advanced da bi lahk kj delal outofthebox
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> nastaviš dhcp in to je to
<marko-_-> kako to naredim v vbju?
<miha> nič, poglej network, da je NAT
<miha> to je najlažje
<miha> pol pa znotri v freebsd
<miha> nastavi auto
<miha> :D
<miha> da dobi ip, od virtualbox 'routerja'
<marko-_-> carsko, zdaj Å¡e sam povej step by step
 * miha nikol vidu freebsd od bliz
<marko-_-> kot če bi razlagal nekomu ki je prvič instaliral bsd sistem
<CrazyLemon> miha sj bi moglo po defaultu bit auto..mar ne? :)
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> zdej sem se spomnil, da sem v šoli tam neki rihtal dhcp ko se instalira fbsd ti da možnost to
<marko-_-> tu pa sem preskočilč
<marko-_-> kako pridem do te funkcije da ne bom znova instaliral:D
<marko-_-> a mogoče kdo ve
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, zdaj bom pisal, samo da otroka v klet zaprem^W^Wspat spravim, dans sem mel hectic dan, ker sem navsezgodi v Lj moral sibat :/.
<miha> !google freebsd network setup
<Seniorita> Setting Up Network Interface Cards - FreeBSD http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale spat? ob 8ih? a ni to mal zgodi? :)      drugač pa ja..np ..sam sm te hotu spomnit ker sem mel feeling da si pozabu :)
<marko-_-> čak mal
<marko-_-> sej itak ne rabim povezave
<marko-_-> sam sem hotel gnome al pa nek drug dm instalirat
<marko-_-> bom kar mountal iso nazaj pa pobral paket z tam
<marko-_-> če je
<CrazyLemon> https://addons.mozilla.org/sl/firefox/addon/multirow-bookmarks-toolbar/reviews/
<Seniorita> Multirow Bookmarks Toolbar :: Komentarji :: Dodatki za Firefox
<CrazyLemon> ker madafaking lamer
<CrazyLemon> naredi addon in ga nato ne razvija naprej
<CrazyLemon> madafakr!
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> če so sam jebeni language packi
<marko-_-> na voljo
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> fml
<Grega> marko-_-: v /etc/rc.conf das ifconfig_bge0="DHCP" (bge0 je interface od mrezne) pa je to to
<marko-_-> e hvala ti piki
<Grega> ma, sine..
<marko-_-> >> doda tekst v datoteko, ne prepiše preko, ne?
<marko-_-> to si verjetno ne bom nikoli v lajfu zapomnil
<CrazyLemon> >> doda na konec ja
<Grega> v podoben oz. celo enak meni kot si ga imel pri installu pa prides z 'sysinstall'
<marko-_-> ja to sem zdaj gledal, samo nisem našel funkcije ki mi jo nudi po tem ko instaliraš sistem pa še te vpraša za par nastavitev (mreže, sshja, uporabnikov, etc(
<marko-_-> nisem nikjer našelk
 * CrazyLemon ma spet Multirow bookmarks bar !
<Grega> sysinstall > options > DHCP on/off
<marko-_-> Grega, kaj pa zdaj?
<Grega> najbolje bo, da das v rc.conf in rebootas
<Grega> najmanj problemov
<marko-_-> a morem nujno rebootat sistem?
<marko-_-> sem dal drugače v rc.conf ročno
<marko-_-> evo, reboota
<Grega> ne
<Grega> eh :)
<Grega> ziher dela tud kaj v stilu 'ifconfig rl0 dhcp'
<marko-_-> sem rebootal pa ne dela
<Grega> mrezno je zaznalo, oz. si zamenjal tisti "bge0", ko sem ti jaz dal?
<Grega> rl0 je npr za realtekove
<marko-_-> ja sam kako je to z virtualboxom, a ne virtualizira on tudi hardware?
<marko-_-> kje pogledaš kaj maš?
<Grega> ifconfig
<marko-_-> pcn0 in lo0
<Grega> pcn0 torej
<Grega> ifconfig_pcn0="DHCP"
<marko-_-> jop
<Grega> oz. ifconfig pcn0 dhcp
<marko-_-> zakaj nima freebsd predinstaliranega nanoja, picoja al pa kerega koli cli text editorja?
<Grega> ima edit in vi
<miha> vi!
<miha> :D
<miha> :wq
<marko-_-> če naredim to kaj si ti, mi javi da je dhcp bad value
<marko-_-> pač s ifconfigom
<Sky[x]> marko-_-: sej maš
<Sky[x]> edit :D
<Sky[x]> pa VI mislm da ma
<marko-_-> kako shraniš file z edit?
<marko-_-> Grega, če naredim to kaj si ti, mi javi da je dhcp bad value
<Grega> ja, ne vem na pamet.. w8
<marko-_-> kaj je zdaj ta pofukan edit
<marko-_-> kako ga quitaš fak
<Grega> escape
<Grega> dhclient pcn0, mogoce
<Grega> ne vem na pamet tega, ker imam vseposod staticne ipje
<marko-_-> neki se dogaja
<marko-_-> sam ne morem nič delat
<Grega> ? :)
<marko-_-> evo
<marko-_-> to se dogaja Grega http://www.shrani.si/f/F/XM/2WqZ17pO/slika-8.png
<marko-_-> no dhcpoffers received
<Grega> pac rebootaj ga, kaj pa vem..
<Grega> zadeva v rc.conf je ziher prava, za dhclient pa ne vem
<Sky[x]> ne lol
<Sky[x]> /etc/rc.d/netstart
<Sky[x]> to požen al kva je že
<Sky[x]> /etc/rc.d/netstart restart
<Grega> ja, nekje v rc.d je ziher scripta za restart, ampak ne vem na pamet karega
<marko-_-> ne najde tega ukaza Sky[x]
<marko-_-> inetd, netif, netoptions, network_ipv6
<marko-_-> to je to
<marko-_-> v rc.d
<marko-_-> Sky[x], ping
<marko-_-> drugače pa Grega sem dal v sysinstall na yes pri dhcp
<marko-_-> pa restartal pa je spet na no
<marko-_-> netif je verjetno skripta ki sta jo mela v mislih Grega Sky[x]
<miha> lol
<marko-_-> sem startal in Å¡e vedno ne deluje
<Grega> si popravil zapis v rc.conf in si restartal?
<marko-_-> da
<Sky[x]> marko dej mi dostop ssh
<Sky[x]> da pogledam
<Sky[x]> k nimam več fbsd kište
<Grega> in kaj ti izpise ifconfig pcn0 ?
<marko-_-> Sky[x], ...
<Grega> ima kak ip?
<marko-_-> če nimam povezave
<marko-_-> bom ti kar screenshot dal
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/D/O2/2pXlGTtT/slika-9.png
<marko-_-> evo
<upd0> mogoče maš virus
<marko-_-> to je to
<marko-_-> Grega, ping
<Grega> jooooooow
<Grega> nima ipjev
<Grega> ni gut
<Grega> si rebootal, ali si poslusal skyja? :)
<marko-_-> prvo tvojo metodo, nato jegovo
<Sky[x]> marko-_-: ker ruter maš ?
<marko-_-> linksysov
<Sky[x]> pr men je bla fora da ni hotl delat k en ime ni mel ruter hehe :D
<Sky[x]> dej povež se v linksys pa nastav ime povsot
<Sky[x]> pod nastavitvami
<Sky[x]> pa bo delal :)
<marko-_-> sej mam ime
<marko-_-> Grega, sem zdaj šel pod sysinstall -> configure pa tam network interfaces in skenam za dhcp serverjami, nekam dolgo že, v šoli sem enako naredi pa je blo v par sekundah konec če me spomin ne vara
<marko-_-> kaka ideja?:D
<marko-_-> U
<marko-_-> nevermind
<marko-_-> zdej sem v onem oknu kjer nastavim host, domeno, gateway, name server
<Grega> ja, moralo bi delat takoj
<marko-_-> kako je zdaj to v virtualboxu
<Sky[x]> marko
<Sky[x]> dej kopirej
<Sky[x]> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<marko-_-> ni tega fajla
<Sky[x]> cat /etc/resolv
<marko-_-> ni sploh nobenega fajla ki bi vseboval resolv v imenu
<marko-_-> v etcju
<Grega> arrr, ni to krivo, ce mrezna sploh nima ipja.. jaz bi rekel, da je nekaj z virtualboxom
<marko-_-> Grega, kaj pa zdaj ko ne dela takoj in kao morem ročno vnest podatke not
<marko-_-> :<
<upd0> dj skypu vlc ane jebemti pa ti bo zrihtal
<marko-_-> Grega, v nastavitvah virtualboxa pod network mam vboxnet0 network
<marko-_-> in je enejblan dhcp server
<Sky[x]> v resolv.cnf rabiš dodat nameserver IP
<Sky[x]> jst mam nameserver 192.168.1.1 da mi dela
<marko-_-> če ni revols.conf fajla
<Sky[x]> to je freebsd fora k je res bedna
<Sky[x]> ja nardiš ga
<marko-_-> resolv*
<marko-_-> a nej sam dam nameserver 192.168.1.1
<marko-_-> v fajl?
<Sky[x]> echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<marko-_-> okej
<Grega> to bo to, ja :>
<marko-_-> ne pomaga :>
<marko-_-> pa sem restatal netif
<Sky[x]> rc.conf mi Å¡e kopirej
<marko-_-> Sky[x], http://www.shrani.si/f/2F/wK/1T9WW6ij/slika-10.png
<marko-_-> jao
<Grega> ""
<marko-_-> ja
<Grega> !!
<marko-_-> sem videl :DD
<marko-_-> nope
<marko-_-> ne pomaga
<Grega> rebootaj! ne ves ce je netif to kar rabis
<Grega> tud jaz ne vem
<marko-_-> okej
<Sky[x]> ifconfig_rl1="inet 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0"
<Sky[x]> kej tacga ?
<Sky[x]> recimo
<marko-_-> ne najde tega ukaza
<Sky[x]> to morš v rc.conf dat kekec :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, andrejz, lahko dobim se enkrat link do unga dokumenta?
<BigWhale> kjer je urnik
<marko-_-> ja pol pa bodi jasn
<BigWhale> s sobotnim dogajanjem
<andrejz> katerga
<andrejz> aja
<andrejz> mailto:bajdec@gmail.com
<andrejz> a pizda pa ta copy past
<andrejz> e
<andrejz> ne vem zakaj mi včasih Ctrl+C sploh ne prime
<BigWhale> se sreca da je sam email
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zGrLxcZVz_AMcRuf-DRGRGlS3Fu1k_SkYcjua3t9zpI/edit?hl=en#
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<bajdec> kaj?
<andrejz> ja, da ni kaka porno stran
<BigWhale> da ni blo kej v stilu: "Ohh honey, your EYES are so big!"
<andrejz> nič bajdec, mail boš dobil v kratkem pa je bil od prej gor
<BigWhale> o lej seniorita ne zna redirectov :>
<andrejz> @BW: saj ti boš tud mail dobil, ne se bat
<bajdec> moj mail! xD
<andrejz> a kdo še za koga ve da bo prišel na maraton? BW?
<bajdec> khm... mogoče veste kateri uporabnik se je označil kje na tem zemljevidu na geopedija?
<marko-_-> Sky[x], ne dela
<marko-_-> Grega, a še maš ti kako idejo?
<Grega> si popravil in rebootal, pa ifconfig pcn0 se vedno nima ipja?
<bajdec> k me zanima kater ma v moji bližini linux :)
<Sky[x]> /etc/netstart
<Sky[x]> more bit 100%
<Sky[x]> netstart
<Sky[x]> al netrestart 100%
<marko-_-> Grega, prav si imel
<marko-_-> z virtualboxom je neki narobe
<marko-_-> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22659
<Seniorita> [Solved] VirtualBox-OSE and FreeBSD 8.2 - The FreeBSD Forums
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> pizda, ni to to
<marko-_-> jezuš kristuš, jst sem mal ozadi z virtualboxom
<marko-_-> mam eno starejšo verzijo :D
<CrazyLemon> OLE!
<CrazyLemon> Å E EN MAIL LIST!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1098-1: vsftpd vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1098-1
<Grega> a mislite, da lahko zivis od online pokra?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> mislim.. itak da lahko, ampak kolk je realno
<CrazyLemon> ena slovenka je zadnjič osvojila en online turnir ter pobrala lepo nagrado :)
<Grega> to bi bil job za mene
<CrazyLemon> če si dober je to zelo realno :)
<marko-_-> zanimivo da ko laufa virtualbox pulseaudio crashne
<marko-_-> oziroma vedno, ko instaliram nek os v vboju
<marko-_-> ko je instaliran pa dela
<marko-_-> hm... online poker
<marko-_-> ne vem, to izgubi cel čar pokra
<marko-_-> čar pokra je brat nasprotnike pa bit cold as ice :)
<Grega> ne, car je da zasluzis
<marko-_-> bi že raje igral v kakem kazinu
<Grega> jaz bi raje bil na kaki plazi, z nogami v morju in laptopu v narocju
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> all in!
<marko-_-> se sladko smejiš in sam sebi govoriš "all in" medtem ko kličeš kelnarja da še ti naj en mohito prinese
<Grega> to je job za mene!
<CrazyLemon> a kdo gleda fuzbal ?
<Grega> jaz mam na tv, ampak me ne pritegne nekak
<CrazyLemon> a si mogoče slišal če je bila zamenjava ?
<Grega> ne
<Grega> sem pa mel straight in zasluhzil 2.000 virtualnega denarja!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> morem se prekvalificirat jaz
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> ta slovenija
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> zmagat
<bogdanov> nk ZANIC
<CrazyLemon> 100x bolš igrajo k proti italiji..tko da ne kakaj :D
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> vod
<bogdanov> to mi deli
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ta sodnik je pa res ...peder
<bogdanov> ma zanic
<bogdanov> smo toje to
<bogdanov> dignl
<bogdanov> sose k da so neki pa nemorjo
<bogdanov> ircov zmagat
<CrazyLemon> čudno da bo pokazal ircu karton
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> kvas gniv
<bogdanov> lej zmeri
<bogdanov> je tko
<bogdanov> sudije
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> tud barcelona
<bogdanov> arsenal
<bogdanov> je sudija
<bogdanov> zajebu jebiga
<bogdanov> usak je 1x
<bogdanov> uskodvan
<bogdanov> ce je ekipa huda
<bogdanov> da 3 kose
<bogdanov> pa so naprj
<bogdanov> tko pa
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj je tko zmeri
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> je zmeri
<bogdanov> posrano
<bogdanov> naprj prisla
<nafisa> marija ... res si ko tipkare ... skor nikol več ko 4 besede na Enter
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ti se kr tolaži ja :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti tud
<bogdanov> ja in nafisa
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> ma, navajena sem brat horizontalno
<bogdanov> jah in od mene naus
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ma pust ga..sj ti pravim..tko ti pač hekerji pišejo k ne vejo kje je vejica ter space :>
<bogdanov> mhm
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> jst mam 3 mm vmes :D
<bogdanov> vidm da ti usak
<bogdanov> stavt
<bogdanov> zacnes
<bogdanov> pravilno
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> stavk*
<CrazyLemon> seveda...naj ti bom za zgled :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> uglavnm
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> gre naprj
<bogdanov> rd bi vidu da slovenija
<bogdanov> dobi ampak
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi dej :D
<nafisa> kaj s srbijo?
<nafisa> fuzbal?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> rokomet
<nafisa> aja
<bogdanov> jp
<nafisa> pa saj v rokometu niti niso tako fakin dobri?
<bogdanov> punce
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> so dobre
<bogdanov> kaj niso
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ok, za tipe sem mislila
<nafisa> ja, puncam se dobr joške premikajo
<BigWhale> joske? urlpls?
<CrazyLemon> www.joska.si
<BigWhale> Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.joska.si
<BigWhale> meh
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> blah.. dns je očitno broken
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> haha, BigWhale ima highlight na joske :)
<marko-_-> fuck yeah dela dhcp Grega
<marko-_-> je bilo neki z virtualboxom, nova verzija laufa brez problema
<BigWhale> uf, na kaj vse mam jest highlight... :P
<nafisa> saj ni edini
<nafisa> root admin na našem portalu ma tud na joške
<Grega> marko-_-: super
<Grega> moj kolega jih ma tud, pa kaj
<nafisa> a to ti misliš svojga najbolšga prjatla?
<CrazyLemon> a joške?
<CrazyLemon> a je pol kolegica?
<CrazyLemon> al je daytime kolega nighttime kolegica ?
<BigWhale> a so joske mnozinski samostalnik?
<Grega> dober kolega, dobre joske
<nafisa> za gregata mislim ... un kolega, k mu vsak dan roko daje
<Grega> tipi z joski so zabavni
<Grega> jaz jih mam rad
<CrazyLemon> a tipe?
<CrazyLemon> al tipe z joski?
<CrazyLemon> al joske?
<Grega> kaj ti ni jasno?
<CrazyLemon> koga maš rad mi ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> tipe aka moske, ki imajo joske
<nafisa> mojmu bratu pravm, da ma hude joške ... ma večje k jst :S
<Grega> no, ziher je zabaven fant
<BigWhale> to je logical fallacy
<nafisa> moj brat?
<BigWhale> nafisa, a mas more than a mouthful?
<nafisa> ma pička, dobesedno ... mu bom mogla očitn jst najt babo
<Grega> zanimiva druzina
<nafisa> ja, BigWhale ... gobec lahko z eno zadelam komot ... ne morejo celo gat vanj
<BigWhale> pol je se ok
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ti praviš da je mouthful še ok ????? TI????
<CrazyLemon> my god..zdej sem pa razočaran
<CrazyLemon> sam da veš..črtam te iz seznama idolov
<BigWhale> ah
<CrazyLemon> !
<BigWhale> men osebno to ni dost
<BigWhale> ampak za zensko samozavest je pa vec kot dovolj :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti zdej nafiso tolažiš..pa tko povej! :))))
<BigWhale> k zmer lahko tipu rece: 'dost mam velke da teb gobec zaprem'
<nafisa> ok, saj je moj rekel, da če se jih bo naveličal, da bomo to popravli
<nafisa> jst vem, da imam male ... sam kaj naj
<nafisa> take mam
<marko-_-> profesor nam je rekel kdo mu do jutri pošlje projektno kako instalirat freebsd in nastavit resolucijo na 1024x786 (lol) dobi 5
<miha> marko-_-: ti je ratal? :)
<marko-_-> in seveda noben nima pojma, jaz sem prejšnjo sredo že končal, samo je tako slaba linija v šoli da mi je časa zmanjkalo za instalirat x
<BigWhale> nafisa, kako bo to popravil? bo joske zamenjal al tebe? :D
<marko-_-> pač, potegnit
<marko-_-> gnome
<nafisa> za 3500 € v zagrebu popravljajo ...
<Grega> marko-_-: zakaj pa ne bi nastavil resolucije od konzole, pa je?
<Grega> :)
<marko-_-> ker hoče vid gui instaliran
<Grega> a je rekel da more bit gnome?
<Grega> pol pa probaj npr fluxbox.. gnome se bo namescal par ur
<marko-_-> ne, rekel je da je lahko kar koli, sem prvo mislil fluxbox al pa xfce al neki bolj lightweight, sam jebiga, mam zdej čas, na gnome sem navajen
<Grega> a
<nafisa> BigWhale, vse se da popravit ... pol obstaja tut liposukcija ... pa tak ...
<BigWhale> no sej vem
<nafisa> sicer jst to raje ne bi ...
<BigWhale> sam to je stvar investicije, ki se mora povrniti
<nafisa> ampak ok ...
<BigWhale> ROI mora bit zagotovljen!
<BigWhale> :D
<marko-_-> mislim da je mašina zmrznila
<marko-_-> pička materina
<upd0> adijo se čujemo čez 2 meseca!
<marko-_-> bom kar fluxbox instaliral
<nafisa> ja, saj to, da bi lahko velke joške gledal ... je že dovolj ... pa jih mečkal pa ,,,
<marko-_-> razen če maš še kako boljšo alternativo Grega
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti si win7 fan:) powej ti meni kaj ga to muči...wlan kao dela in use povezava je sgnal je piše da use dela samo dela pa ne:)
<Grega> fb je ok
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah win7 ga muči!
<Grega> pac Xe bo nekaj casa kompajlalo, fb pa je takoj
<alyosha> na router se lahko povezes
<alyosha> ko pa kaj drugega probaš pa negre
<alyosha> tudi pingaš ko kaj ni kruha
<alyosha> in to je kr od nič začelo
<CrazyLemon> novakovič idiot!
<alyosha> aja uni kekci igrajo danes:D
<alyosha> kaj je prenos?
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je vedno :>
<alyosha> slo2?:D
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> 0:0 mona
<alyosha> Å¡e sisali bojo
<alyosha> bolše da smo šli jaz in ti igrat
<CrazyLemon> dobro igrajo..niso slabi
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> ipconfig /all
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj če je vse prav
<CrazyLemon> kaj si reku..pinga ja al ne ?
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> ma ipconfig zgleda ql
<alyosha> ti pravim use tudi dela kao
<alyosha> piše da povezava je
<alyosha> na routerju mi kaze
<alyosha> da je povezan laptop
<alyosha> signala powno
<alyosha> use ql
<nafisa> ah ... pred 4imi leti bi Å¡e jst kerga od the stegnla ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj lahko pingaš router al ne jebote :D
<alyosha> aja routetr
<alyosha> to ja:D
<alyosha> tudi logiram se lahko gor in use
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vn ?
<alyosha> ne
<CrazyLemon> si pingal ipje al domene ?
<alyosha> ip
<CrazyLemon> keri ?
<alyosha> moj:D
<alyosha> ma probaw sem se google.com
<alyosha> pa ni blo kruha niti
<CrazyLemon> ping 89.212.50.29
<CrazyLemon> PING 89.212.50.29 (89.212.50.29) 56(84) bytes of data.
<CrazyLemon> ^C
<CrazyLemon> --- 89.212.50.29 ping statistics ---
<CrazyLemon> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 6000ms
<CrazyLemon> če blokiraš ICMP pakete
<CrazyLemon> boš bl težko dobu ping reply
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pingaj 90.157.180.119
<Grega> 8.8.8.8 !
<alyosha> PING 89.212.50.29 (89.212.50.29) 56(84) bytes of data.
<alyosha> 64 bytes from 89.212.50.29: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=57.3 ms
<alyosha> 64 bytes from 89.212.50.29: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=5.14 ms
<alyosha> 64 bytes from 89.212.50.29: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=21.7 ms
<alyosha> 64 bytes from 89.212.50.29: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=2.86 ms
<alyosha> ^C
<BigWhale> http://www.lubica.net/bigwhale/Pics/bwj_making.jpg
<alyosha> --- 89.212.50.29 ping statistics ---
<alyosha> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3002ms
<BigWhale> eh
<alyosha> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.868/21.767/57.351/21.792 ms
<BigWhale> don't mind me
<alyosha> ups:D
<alyosha> Grega:  kam da dam 8.8.8.8 na winih?
<CrazyLemon> joj alyosha
<nafisa> ah ... ker dolgčas je to dons od fuzbala???
<nafisa> :\
<Grega> o cem se gre? :))
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a si novga tamalga/malo dobu ??????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ce igra slo reprezentanca:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kva je?!:D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ugh ne.. to je stara slika :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale aaah :)  luštn mali..čist nč ni teb podobn  :))))
<nafisa> Å¡ulerja treba tepst!
<CrazyLemon> ma dobr je Å¡uler :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nič nič dej :> pozabi :D
<nafisa> prekršek ljubljankića
<BigWhale> men je brigita suler dobra
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> dobra
<BigWhale> ne bi je iz postle ven vrgu
<BigWhale> ce bi ze glih tam bla
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj dj ne laži:)
<nafisa> tegale futbaleša sm misnla
<BigWhale> aja
<alyosha> itak danes ne bom postelaw curi pcja ki me je razpizdla:D
<BigWhale> no nevem kir je
<alyosha> naj si sama rihta:D
<nafisa> una Å¡ulerka je pa tupa
<BigWhale> sam po mojem ni tolk dober, da bi bil men vsec :D
<nafisa> brez zamere
<nafisa> če na brigitko misliš
<BigWhale> sej sem reku brigita
<BigWhale> kolk je tupa ne vem
<nafisa> auuuuuutttttttt
<nafisa> ja, jst vem ... 1x sem se z njo pogovarjala ... nima splošne razgledanosti
<BigWhale> Vem pa da je Sasa Lendero bla addicted z World of Warcraft
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ok ... predam se
<BigWhale> no, o njej bi se dal se marskej povedat
<nafisa> marija božja
<BigWhale> za njo p ane vem
<BigWhale> ce je wow igrala
<alyosha> mnj na tv3 je soul plane:DD
<alyosha> snoop the pilot:D
<nafisa> jst sem futsal igrala ... pa odbojko sem tamale trenirala ... pa mafia wars sem igrala pa farmville :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> js pa petville igram..pa se ne hvalim!
<BigWhale> kako ze l ink na forumu nardim?
<CrazyLemon> [url=link]string[/url]
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> ehlo
<teardrop> vidim da mate spet same ubuntu relevant debate :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda..saj je to vendarle ubuntu-si kjer ni offtopic pogovorov!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Ubuntu Global Jam - Slovenski prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4846/new/posts/
<nafisa> :ha
<nafisa> Možnosti za sodelovanje je precej, predznanje praktično ni potrebno saj organizator poskrbi za vsa potrebna navodila in pomoč novincem.
<nafisa> ql :D
<nafisa> birsa mimo vrat
<nafisa> v moji bajti bi se v steno zaletu
<CrazyLemon> Uporabniški račun je trenutno nedosegljiv
<CrazyLemon> stupid fb
<nafisa> ljolj
<BigWhale> na sredi lica imam en ful velik mozolj
<BigWhale> k da bi bil 15 let star
<CrazyLemon> thanks for sharing :>
<BigWhale> ja bom povedal k se mi na rit preseli
<CrazyLemon> yay :D
<nafisa> kek se je prijel za glavo
<BigWhale> btw novics je sla
<BigWhale> novica je sla ven
<CrazyLemon> smo vidli ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sj bi jo postal na FB
<CrazyLemon> pa je očitno nedosegljiv
<teardrop> BigWhale, popoldan Å¡e nis mel mozola sred frisa
<BigWhale> uf sem
<BigWhale> sam ti nis bil pozoren k mam tolk lepe oci :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BigWhale> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t461870#crta
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Global Jam pri nas - Prevajalski maraton @ Slo-Tech
<BigWhale> se tle sem zrihtal :>
<BigWhale> novico
<CrazyLemon> ko vam v soboto pride 30 lačnih študentov v pipo na kosilo :)))
<roxxxxxxx> oj kaj morem nardit da vidim wmv na ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> inštalirat wmv ? :)
<nafisa> o, roxi ... ozvočenje dela zdej?
<roxxxxxxx> aja kako?
<roxxxxxxx> jajaj super nafisa :)
<nafisa> ok ... sam da dela prov zdej
<nafisa> po moje se ga najde v programskem središču, roxxxxxxx
<CrazyLemon> čak..wmv as in windows media video ? :)
<CrazyLemon> vlc pa je problem rešen
<roxxxxxxx> imam vlc ampak ne dela
<nafisa> ne dela??? :o
<roxxxxxxx> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS1"
<roxxxxxxx> evo
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS1"
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Trying to play .wmv [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1115969.html
<CrazyLemon> ni tak težko! :D
<bogdanov> supki
<bogdanov> dobil so ga u 88
<bogdanov> mamu jim jebem
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> jebemti dediča neumnega
<nafisa> in obramba vratarja kerpa
<nafisa> ah
<CrazyLemon> idiot pofu..!
<nafisa> no no no ... lepše
<bogdanov> bracaaaa
<bogdanov> me sjebalaaaa
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> se z enmu menam
<bogdanov> da menam 614c
<bogdanov> za 4gb rama
<bogdanov> pa da mi se n95 8gb
<bogdanov> za ta telefon
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa to ne moreš verjet
<nafisa> n95 8gb niti ni tako slab telefon
<nafisa> tretja kazen za irce
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj kul
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> vendar to je nepomembno
<bogdanov> nj bo
<bogdanov> slovenija
<bogdanov> 0
<bogdanov> dam saj to zadev
<bogdanov> k sm dau
<bogdanov> 10eu
<bogdanov> na nulo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne boš niti to zadel
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo un seronja dedič zadel
<marko-_-> kurc Å¡e zdej instalira xorg
<bogdanov> dedic
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je to mišn imposibl
<bogdanov> tega
<bogdanov> ti rolas
<bogdanov> z 100kg
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa to nemoreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> to ne moreš verjet!
<nafisa> 0:0
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zadevvvv
<bogdanov> ima boga
<bogdanov> ce se
<bogdanov> nikol
<bogdanov> niso zmagal
<bogdanov> ircov
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj srbija tudi danes igra?
<alyosha> prej sem neki bral
<alyosha> na ledenem igriscu u latviji da bojo igrali:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> odigrala je ona
<alyosha> al u litvi?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> danes?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> kolko?
<CrazyLemon> 1:1
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> estonija :)
<alyosha> en bolši ko drugi res
<alyosha> ee j aniso lahke
<alyosha> kaj je konec tekme?
<alyosha> neda semi obrnit
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja konec je
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> sepravi je bogdanov  zadel:D
<nafisa> in slo in srbija majo 8 pik
<nafisa> samo v golih ima slo več
<nafisa> polom
<alyosha> ma nic nebo od EU 12
<alyosha> ker u afriki so zajebal tako Å¡anso hudo da grejo naprej
<alyosha> da si ne zasluzijo
<alyosha> nikoli več iz na nobeno tako tekmovanje
<alyosha> ukinejo naj slo. reprezentanco in denar dajo socjalnim problemom
<alyosha> bolše bi blo
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t461870 wov slotech? :)
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Global Jam pri nas - Prevajalski maraton @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to 'wow slotech'
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je ista novica na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> in ni 'wow ubuntu.si'
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz počivat
<alyosha> danes sem buden ze od 5h:/
<alyosha> bi gut
<alyosha> take drugs
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> ajde mamilar
<nafisa> drugs? :o
<nafisa> a lekadoli velajo?
<teardrop> droge so vedno kul
<miha> CrazyLemon: wov :)
<nafisa> a lekadoli so tut droge?
<marko-_--> Grega, net mi je padel, med tem ko je freebsd v vboju nekaj downloadal (xorg)
<marko-_--> zdej je že neki časa na 6%
<marko-_--> a bom moral ponovno it al kaj?
<marko-_--> pizda materina
<marko-_--> fbndgm hjvhjm
<nafisa> pol pa na koncu melodija od slovenija dviga zastave v ponos
<nafisa> tole ni bil ponos
<nafisa> :\
<marko-_--> DEJ UMRI NAFISA
<nafisa> marko-_-, ne morš preklinat, no
<nafisa> aja, marko-_--  ... 3 uče maš
<Grega> ponovno it? :)
<nafisa> zakaj bi js umrla? :((
<marko-_--> Grega, ja, ko instaliram xorg Å¡e neke datoteke downloada in glih takrat mi je povezave zmanjkalo pa se je vse ustavilo
<marko-_--> in ko sem dobil nazaj net je samo ostalo tak
<nafisa> ja, jovo na novo
<marko-_--> tak da zdaj ponovno lepo make install
<Grega> jah, ne vem.. tisto kar je downloadalo in skompajlalo do konca, tisto je done
<Grega> ce ti je pa downloadalo samo na pol, pa bos pac se enkrat
<marko-_--> downloadal sem xorg, to je šlo brez problema, pač med make install je še wgetalo neke stvari z nekega ftpja
<marko-_--> ja sej, do 6% je prišlo pri neki stvari ki je samo par mbjov
<marko-_--> :>
<marko-_--> velika*
<Grega> pac se enkrat zazeni..
<marko-_--> ja sej sem... povem samo:>
<marko-_--> da se vam smilim
<Grega> bogi :*
<Grega> nafisa: poljubi ga!
<nafisa> marko-_--, mwa :P
<marko-_--> me maš rada?
<nafisa> ja, mal te pa morm met
<nafisa> jst mam vse rada
<Grega> true :)
<marko-_-> kurba
<nafisa> sam morilcev, mučiteljev v ne-bdsm pa hinavcev nimam
<Grega> se zgodi
<nafisa> Mesečno, Aktivni uporabniki?
<nafisa> 564
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] TheR: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<nafisa> lepo ... ni slaba statistika ... mal Å¡e morm nafilat stran
<Grega> katero stran
<nafisa> widget? zakaj se pa to rabi? saj je na netu vse ... sam brskalnik je treba odpret ... pa 3 besede vpisat
<teardrop> nafisa, kako pa veš kdo je hinavc?
<nafisa> ja ... pol, ko spoznam, da je
<nafisa> našo FB stran, Grega
<Grega> oh
<teardrop> nafisa, aja - a pol dokler ne veš da so hinavci jih maš vseen rada :P
<nafisa> ja, jebat ga
<nafisa> tak to je
<Grega> to je bug za exploitat :>
<teardrop> hehe
<nafisa> tudviruse ma windows rad ... dokler ga antivirusni ne najde :D
<teardrop> to je definicija hinavca - da exploitata takšne buge :D
<Grega> kak me razpizdi, eno trgovino sem odprl ob 10ih dopoldan.. in zdaj dobim mail zakaj je ni na googlu
<teardrop> nafisa, winsi majo tud pol radi viruse
<Grega> najraje bi.. aaaaa
<teardrop> pa daj aaaa
<Grega> aaaa
<nafisa> moje strani tut ni blo 4 dni na googlu
<Grega> omg, pa si zahtevala denar nazaj?
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> nisem plačala za to :D
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> vseeno bi morala
<nafisa> sem mislila, da mogoče je pa ne bi blo med zadetki ... kar tud ne bi blo slabo
<Grega> ker si oskodovana, izpad posla za 4 dni
<nafisa> če je ne bi blo
<nafisa> sam klinac ... če je pa naj bo
<nafisa> saj sem rekla, da stran
<nafisa> ne spletna trgovina
<Grega> nii vaznooo, tozi jih!
<Grega> to je tvoja pravica
<nafisa> nea hočem
<nafisa> mam eno tožbo v postopku
<nafisa> pa kurc od postopka
<nafisa> pa sodišča
<Grega> mors jih met vec
<Grega> vec jih mas, vec zmagas
<teardrop> a vidva to o kurcih al tožbah?
<Grega> ne vem vec
<nafisa> kje sem pa jst o kurcih pisala=? :o
<teardrop> [23:22]  <nafisa> pa kurc
<nafisa> aja ... ni blo v tem smislu
<nafisa> g33ki nič ne štekate fraz ... :S
<nafisa> tale moja izjava kurc != penis
<nafisa> ej, kaj pomeni sodejnost?
<nafisa> 458	 Daily Post Views wiiiiiiiii
<marko-_-> ne najdem hsync in vsync od mojega monitorja
<marko-_-> tam pa piše da je pomembno to pri konfiguriranju xorga
<marko-_-> če ni prav, si lahko monitor poškoduješ
<nafisa> a da pregori?
<marko-_-> ne vem
<marko-_-> verjetno
<marko-_-> a je hsync enako kot h.frequency? glede na to da se hsync tudi meri v Hz
<marko-_-> sploh ni dosti stvari o tem napisanih
<marko-_-> wtf
<nafisa> ej, ne vem
<nafisa> ne mene spraševat
<nafisa> drugi pa zgleda spijo
<Grega> fap fap fap fap
<Mikoar> marko-_-, a mas zaslon s katodno cevjo?
<marko-_-> lcd mam
<marko-_-> aja, pa to delam v virtualboxu, če igra kako vlogo poleg
<Mikoar> potem ti pomoje ne more sfukat monitor ce mas narobe nastavljen hsync/vsync
<Grega> nima ti kaj bit
<Mikoar> jp
<marko-_-> carsko
<Grega> drzne spremlja sreca!
<marko-_-> pizda, že od 10 instaliram xorg
<marko-_-> what is this faggotry
<marko-_-> majkemi ej
<marko-_-> sam Mikoar Grega vseeno, kolko naj dam to?
<marko-_-> al nej pustim prazno
<Grega> probaj z 999999999999999
<Grega> pa porocaj :))
<marko-_-> ne vem če mi bo danes to vse uspelo...
<marko-_-> kurc picku
<marko-_-> verjetno bom kar poiskal neke screenshote od freebsdja s fluxboxom
<marko-_-> pa mu rekel da sem instaliral :D
<marko-_-> predolgo to traja vse skupaj
<Grega> naredi screenshot ubuntuja?
<Grega> saj ni razlike
<Grega> aja, logo je levo zgoraj
<Grega> apt-get install fluxbox?
<marko-_-> ta profesor res nima pojma kaj govori, že ko je prvič rekel "danes bomo govorili o linuxih" je izgubil vso spoštovanje
<Grega> :)
<marko-_-> on je pričakoval da bomo na onih starih mašinah v virtualboxu laufalu bsd, instalirali xorg ter nek dm
<Grega> pol pa vam je dal nalogo, da namestite fbsd?
<Grega> zakon :>
<marko-_-> ko še 5x laufa počasneje kot ta moj
<marko-_-> Grega, ja, on je ful veliki fan linuxa, ma namreč ubuntu server z guiom (!!), točneje fluxbox, v katerega mu noben ne more vdret (to je razlagal ene 5x)
<marko-_-> verjetno je nekje prebral nekaj o bsdju pa mu ni Å¡lo pa zdaj nas s tem mantra
<marko-_-> čist verjetno, ker je taki, malo prizadet, tipičen profesor na srednji šoli
<marko-_-> aaa
<Grega> pwnaj ga :>
<marko-_-> ne fluxboxom, xfcejom
<marko-_-> veš zakaj mu noben ne more vdret?:D
<Grega> matrfakr!
<marko-_-> ker je menjal ssh port iz 22 na 30, pa dal možnost loginanja iz enakega ip-ja samo 3x
<marko-_-> in zdaj je
<Grega> ker ni na lanu? :>
<marko-_-> total lockdown
<marko-_-> secure
<marko-_-> :DDD
<marko-_-> in ta tip nas uči...
<Grega> boljse kot moj server
<Grega> :>
<marko-_-> res je secure
<marko-_-> glej njegovo kul spletno stran katero je naredil v joomli
<marko-_-> Å¡koda, ne najdem je
<Grega> eh
<marko-_--> ne morem verjet kako dolgo se xorg instalira
<CrazyLemon> js pa nemorem verjet da še vedno vztrajaš pri tem :D
<marko-_--> ja vse za 5
<marko-_--> taki nerd sem
<marko-_--> dej fak, zdej mi je itak cela noč šla
<marko-_--> sploh ne vem če bi šel spat, the 5 ur spanja
<marko-_--> sam mučil se bom zjutraj ko se bom zbudil
<CrazyLemon> 5ur..to je lih dovolj časa da se naspiš
<marko-_--> vsej kurčev xorg bi mi lahko naredilo do konca, pa bi pol vzel v šolo virtualen disk file
<marko-_--> sam to je pa spet jebenih 8 giga omg
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha..dobu boš dvojko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko-_--> ne, sej drugače ne bo ocenil, rekel je pač da tisti ki mu prnese dobi 5, drugače ne treba
<marko-_--> samo mi pa res ni jasno kako lahko taka star traja več kot 3 ure
<marko-_--> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> jah vb pač
<Grega> umm
<Grega> a bi mu povedal, da ima freebsd opcijo da namestis ze skompajlan paket? :>
<marko-_--> a se mi zdaj sploh splača prekinit to in namestit skompajlan paket?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi pa to počel
<CrazyLemon> zakaj Grega ??????!???????
<Grega> eh, saj mu ne bom :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da res ne boš..ker boš poopal party
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> naj se kompajla kako uro, dve.. pa mu pol povem
<CrazyLemon> upajmo da mu VB uporablja sam eno jedro..that will slow him down
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_--> Grega, kako se namesti ze skompajlan paket?
<Grega> haaaa, ve!
<CrazyLemon> wtf..kdo mu je povedal..kdo?????
 * CrazyLemon pogleda nafiso
<Grega> nafisa!! prasicka
<nafisa> ???
<CrazyLemon> bjač!
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko-_--> Grega ?
<nafisa> kaj jst kriva?
<Grega> nafisa: zakaj si markotu povedala, da se xorg namesti z pkg_add -r xorg ?!
<CrazyLemon> omg..celo ukaz mu je povedal!
<CrazyLemon> WTF nafisa ???????
<nafisa> nisem!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si to naredila????
<nafisa> nisem!
<CrazyLemon> sam nehi ok!
<CrazyLemon> ne izgovarjaj se
<Grega> ne lazi ok
 * CrazyLemon čist razočaran
<Grega> :/
<nafisa> kje sem to povedala?
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-30
<Grega> kako pa ve
<nafisa> jst sem na enem luzerskem chatu zdajle
<Grega> ja, mi tud!
<marko-_--> Grega, script configure failed unexpectedly :>
<nafisa> am ... a vi tud?
<nafisa> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> [00:58:51] <nafisa>  xorg se namesti z ukazom pkg_add -r xorg *lupčka*lupčka*
<CrazyLemon> DOKAZ!!
<nafisa> nisem vedla, da ste vsi na 386
<nafisa> ammm
<nafisa> nisem tega jst napisala!
<CrazyLemon> jah kdo pa?!?!? tooth fairy?!?
<CrazyLemon> tooth fairy je linux girl...ne unix!
<nafisa> ne bi vedla :D
<Grega> spilferderberka!
<marko-_--> ne vem zakaj bi kdo v jebenem vodiču nakazal da naj skompajlaš xorg, če imaš že pre-compiled paket
<marko-_--> kurac picka ajec
<CrazyLemon> zajec je bil!
<Grega> aids?
<Grega> nafisa!!
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<nafisa> kaj?
<Grega> zakaj si dala marku aids?
<marko-_--> ne skrbi, sem ga že mel od prej
<CrazyLemon> pa kurac
<CrazyLemon> :/
<marko-_--> osvajal sem jo 10 let...
<marko-_--> krasotico malo...
<marko-_--> oa pa je dala lulo kozjerejcu...
<nafisa> o kom zdaj to?
<nafisa> men nič jasn :\
<marko-_--> o tebi, kurba
<Grega> ne, samo ne kozjerejcu
<CrazyLemon> no..moraš pa priznat da so kozjerejci kr carji
<CrazyLemon> majo koze and stuff
<nafisa> moj ni kozjerejec
<nafisa> moj je programer :\
<Grega> no comments
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> to je pa zdej bil chat killer
<CrazyLemon> i give up
<CrazyLemon> its hopeless
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> edin, če sm jst koza ...
<nafisa> pol je kozjerejec :D
<CrazyLemon> jah d0h!
<Grega> kozjerejec je!
<Grega> huh
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam.. Grega ..a veš
<nafisa> sam jst nimam mleka :(
<CrazyLemon> iz nafisinega mleka bomo bl težko sir delal
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Grega> a vidva sta skup kje? :>>
<CrazyLemon> molzem jo...pridna nafisa
<CrazyLemon> al ona molze mene..that is the question!
<nafisa> prid, da vidmo, če maš kaj mleka :D
<CrazyLemon> iz tega mleka ne bo kruha!
<Grega> mislim, da smo pravkar ugotovili, da je nafisa dejansko kozjerejka
<CrazyLemon> i mean..sira!
<nafisa> sira ne ...
<nafisa> loh pa spečemo za fruštek, ne?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ..to je tist twist katerega smo pričakovali!
<Grega> http://www.dramabutton.com/
<Seniorita> Drama Button
<CrazyLemon> tooooo! to irc potrebuje!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kwa j to
<nafisa> ??
<CrazyLemon> so hopeless :(
<Grega> ah, the iq :)
<nafisa> jao ... meni se nič ne pozna, da sem štajerka ... razen to, da sem kura
<nafisa> al kaj že
<CrazyLemon> paa to da si kozjerejka ne pozabit!
<nafisa> aja, kozjerejka
<marko-_--> haha Grega evo sem namestil pre kompajlan paket
<marko-_--> sam mapa /etc/X11
<marko-_--> je prazna
<Grega> marko-_--: a si pogledal sploh http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html ?
<Seniorita> Installing X11
<marko-_--> Grega, nevermind, moja napaka bla http://www.shrani.si/f/i/fX/2DQNtz8H/slika-29.png
<marko-_--> lol miška, tipkovnica
<marko-_--> nič ne dela
<marko-_--> a zdaj Å¡e nej grem to vse konfigurirat
<Grega> btw, fbsd je najboljsi os na svetu!
<marko-_--> napisal bom samo
<nafisa> fbsd = free bsd?
<Grega> ne
<Grega> fbsd = freebsd
<CrazyLemon> fuckingBDSM
<marko-_--> "resolucijo spremenimo tako, da odpremo datoteko /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pod sekcijo display vpišemo         Modes      "1024x768"
<marko-_--> baš me boli kurac
<CrazyLemon> i mean..BSD
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> kaj je, CrazyLemon ???
<nafisa> ok
<Grega> free BDSM
<nafisa> sem mislila, kaj te je BDSM tak raz**zdil
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj je nafisa ?!?!? da se nauva zlasala ok!??
<Grega> zdaj so se nafisi zasvetle oci
<Grega> :))
<marko-_--> zdaj pa grem spat :)
<Grega> na BDSM ima highlight
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> zlasala?
<CrazyLemon> sam oči? pol sm kr mal razočaran :D
<nafisa> kolk pa maš las, da bi se loh lasala?
<CrazyLemon> alot!
<nafisa> jst sem baje zlata
<Grega> samo ne tolk kot ti :>
<nafisa> se cela Å¡ajnam
<CrazyLemon> a te je nekdo pogolden showeral :)))
<Grega> pac prime se cez cajt
<Grega> :))
<marko-_--> Prišlo je do napake strežnika, zato e-poštno sporočilo ni bilo poslano. (#008)
<marko-_--> zdaj Å¡e me bo to zajebavalo :DD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<marko-_--> google i curse you!!
<Grega> http://epiconeliner.com/
<Seniorita> Epic Oneliner
<marko-_--> zdej pa zaslužen drk pa spat, ajde
<nafisa> uživaj, marko-_--
<CrazyLemon> če si ga je kdo zaslužu je to nafisa k ti je povedala ukaz za namestitev xorga!
<Grega> hm, tudi na drk ima highlight
<nafisa> nimam!
<Grega> ti jaz posodim
<Grega> to sem iskal http://www.instantsfun.es/
<Seniorita> Instants! Collection
<Grega> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ah..poznam to stran
<Grega> trollolololo
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> wakawaka :D
<CrazyLemon> emergency yodel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in epic je epic :D
<Grega> shit, morem zapret, ker ni konca
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..tuš tajm...wish me luck!
<Grega> prisparaj kaj za naso zlatolasko
<Grega> :)
<Grega> oh, the peer!
<nafisa> grrrrrrrr
<nafisa> ne smem met 40 zavihkov v chromu odprtih :S
<nafisa> grrrrrrrr
<nafisa>  [#ubuntu-si] Welcome to #ubuntu-si. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<nafisa> * #ubuntu-si :http://www.ubuntu.si/
<nafisa> -Seniorita- To je uradni slovenski podporni kanal za ubuntu. Pogovori se beležijo. Prosimo vas, da imate pogovore, kateri niso povezani z distribucijo Ubuntu, na #ubuntu-si-offtopic - hvala!
<nafisa> -Seniorita- To je uradni slovenski podporni kanal za ubuntu. Pogovori se beležijo. Prosimo vas, da imate pogovore, kateri niso povezani z distribucijo Ubuntu, na #ubuntu-si-offtopic - hvala!
<Seniorita> IRC Terms Of Service - Ubuntu Wiki
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice
<manca_> zakaj men računalnik zmrzuje??? :'(
<gapi_> @manca : spucat ga bo treba
<gapi_> posodm karcherja ??
<gapi_> lahko da je kej drugega
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> ne smem met 40 zavihkov v chromu odprtih :S
<CrazyLemon> le zakaj
<manca_> ne vem, gapi
<manca_> aja ... ups
<nafisa> tak :D
<nafisa> brez zamere ... vem, da sem nevedna v tej smeri ... kaj je karcher?
<nafisa> !g karcher
<Seniorita> Alfred Kärcher GmbH & Co. KG | Welcome to Kärcher http://www.karcher.com/
<nafisa> ah
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> ol
<sasa84> elow
<hruske> jow
<sasa84> hruške :D
<nafisa> slive
<nafisa> :P
<BigWhale> fruske jabuke slive
<nafisa> tebe voli ive :D
<sasa84> BigWhale, sesalček moj maliiiii
<sasa84> *cwiiiiiiiiiiiiil*
<sasa84> oj nafi ;)
<BigWhale> nafisa, ko jebe iva
<BigWhale> o sasa :)
<nafisa> oj, saška
<nafisa> haha ... sošolki poslala na zid za RD: Bejbi ... če mi fejs ne laže ... vse naj naj ... pa da bi rožice na vrtu lepo cvetele pa da bi trava dobr rastla pa da bi bla srečna, zdava, vesela ... pa da po porodu ne bi bla debela ... :*
<nafisa> pa je odpisala: ti maš domišljija
<sasa84> a ste me kej pogrešal? :P
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaaa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<alyosha> sašiii:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  kje si se skrivala?:D
<sasa84> hej ljoško ;)
<sasa84> joooj, bolna sm bla :(
<sasa84> sem mela ful hudo vročino :(
<alyosha> c c c to je pa tko ko spiš bosa
<alyosha> :)
<sasa84> ne pa ne!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz Å¡e polet spim u Å¡tumfah!
<alyosha> hehe:D
<sasa84> gola in v Å¡tumfkah
<alyosha> opa:D
<alyosha> visokih?:D
<alyosha> dokolenkah?:D
<sasa84> Å¡trumpatlih ;)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jooooj moram it počasi
<alyosha> pišem zgodovino zdj:D
<alyosha> interni del
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> se mi ze blede od useh teh letnic in usega tega sranja:/
<alyosha> grem jaz se odpravit da ne zamudim:D
<alyosha> ti pa bodi pridna pa čajčeka pij:D
<sasa84> drži se ljoši
<sasa84> !!
<sasa84> francoska revolucija? :P
<sasa84> ful izi letnica ;)
<teardrop> kaj pa je zaena letnica?
<sasa84> 1789
<BigWhale> to je pa ze stara
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to izi letnica?!?!? izi bi bilo 6789
<CrazyLemon> ne pa 1789
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grega> al pa 0
<Grega> al pa 4
<Grega> ..
<nafisa> jao ... je napisala lej ljoško ... no, jst sem mal narobe prebrala :D
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/predrzna-pobegla-kobra-osvaja-new-york-in-splet/254201
<Seniorita> Predrzna pobegla kobra "osvaja" New York (in splet) :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> haha..carska kobra :D
<christooss__> jo
<christooss__> a je kdo inštaliral win7 na usb disk
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> ej folk
<sasa84> men cpu nabija do 100%
<sasa84> 2848 sasa      20   0 22796 7224 5464 R   93  0.2   2:20.18 gnome-appearanc
<sasa84>  2903 sasa      20   0 23024 7272 5500 R   92  0.2   2:03.92 gnome-appearanc
<sasa84>  1516 root      20   0  245m 123m  47m R    4  3.1   0:23.06 Xorg
<sasa84> gnome-appereance mi nabija
<CrazyLemon> kill the bastard!
<christooss__> sasa84 pkill gnome-appereance
<sasa84> i killed him!
<sasa84> zakaj hudiča ta klinac to dela :\
<sasa84> pa to od dons dalje...al so ble kšne take posodobitve al kaj :\
<CrazyLemon> natty? :)
<sasa84> noup
<sasa84> pr natty se neb mogu gnome vžgat...razn če bi dala gnome 3
<christooss__> sasa84 itak da bi se :)
<christooss__> maš možnost tastarga izgleda v nattiju
<christooss__> fak teli win7 so fukneni
<sasa84> lol
<christooss__> kr nemorš inštalirat na usb disk
<christooss__> pizda jim materna
<christooss__> vsaka kurčeva linux distribucija zmore to
<christooss__> a winsi ne
<christooss__> PM
<sasa84> pa glih zadnč sm neki gledala glede namestitve windowsov na usb
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlG7SMsNbc0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Best Taekwondo Fight EVER!!!! The Cutest Thing Ever !!!!
<CrazyLemon> tale modri čist zajeban model!
<christooss__> sasa84 gotov za inštalacijo iz usbja
<christooss__> to dela ampak na usb pa ne dela
<sasa84> možn
<christooss__> pičku mater da jim jebem vse po spisku
<sasa84> gnome nek zajebava
<nafisa> christooss__, kaj si pa tako hud?
<nafisa> joj ... jst pa Å¡e ne vem za v soboto
<christooss__> nafisa jezen sem ker me danes vsi jebajo neki :)
<christooss__> pol pa Å¡e win7
<christooss__> Hvala za naročilo, vendar adapter trenutno ni na zalogi, pričakujemo ga v sredini meseca aprila
<christooss__> kr a bo
<christooss__> zakaj da fak majo na strani napisan da je na zalogi
<christooss__> a so vsi ratal kot mimovrste
<nafisa> jst te ne jebem, christooss__ :(
<christooss__> ja sej edin tuki ste Å¡e prijazni z mano :)
<christooss__> a kdo ve katera računalniška štacuna je tm pri levu v lj
<christooss__> mal not skrita
<christooss__> ah damn tech trade je :(
<christooss__> ja fak mimovrste zdej računa 5 EUR poštnino
<christooss__> pa osebni prevzem je 2EUR
<christooss__> a so fukneni čist al kaj
<BigWhale> a to, da te ena ne jebe (v tem primeru nafisa) je teb fajn?
<BigWhale> men je boljs ce me
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> ja, tech trade al com shop al kaj je že
<CrazyMelon> lp
<christooss__> BigWhale :)
<christooss__> k jebanje ni blo in a good way
<christooss__> pol tud nočem da me nafisa jebe
<BigWhale> sej ce te nafisa jo lahk pol natepes :>
<christooss__> aaa no tega pa nisem vedu :)
<nafisa> čak čak čak BigWhale ... to me lahko sam en
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> vsaj tako je rekel :D
<CrazyMelon> tko zgodaj pa ze bdsm furate..
<christooss__> čak pretepanje žensk je čist normanlno slovensko opravilo :)
<nafisa> ni to tko, k si ti predstavljaš, christooss__
<nafisa> ej, v pastbinu lahko pol paste spreminjaš, če objaviš pod profilom?
<christooss__> lahko
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> hvala
<christooss__> nafisa jst samo berem časopise
<christooss__> pa sem dobil tak občutek
<christooss__> da je to del slo kulture
<nafisa> BDSM ni družinsko nasilje
<CrazyMelon> bdsm je popestritev druzinskega nasilja!
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyMelon> :p
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, grrrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> ne za**bavaj
<BigWhale> hja
<BigWhale> to je tko
<BigWhale> zeno treba pretepat... ce slucajno ne ves za kaj jo tepes, ni nic hudga. K ona bo zmer vedla zakaj jih je dobila.
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyMelon> hehe
<BigWhale> pol se pa folk zgraza
<BigWhale> k jelincic rece da kaki kdaj pa kdaj pase
<BigWhale> kresalova pa pol: 'dej neh k te snemajo'
<BigWhale> pol se gre pa javno opravicevat, da ni vedla kwa je govorila
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> "Se opravicujem, tolk sem bla zadeta, da ne vem kwa sem govorila."
<CrazyMelon> kresalova pa itak obozuje spankanje
<Mikoar> lol, pa res je reko jelincic
<Mikoar> sm pogledo na webu
<CrazyMelon> sam k senico bl zanima strapon k pa spankanje
<BigWhale> ja res je to reku
<nafisa> haha, BigWhale
<nafisa> sem se nasmejala :D
<BigWhale> jest tud :>
<nafisa> po nvm kolko časa ... po moje dveh mesecih ... si kuham pašto pa omako
<nafisa> kako to diši
<nafisa> mmmmm
<nafisa> kako lahko pomanjšam ... v sami velikosti ... sliko?
<christooss__> gimp is the anwser
<nafisa> če pa ne znam s tem delat
<nafisa> sploh mi gimp nič ne nrdi
<nafisa> edino do zdaj mi je delalo, da sem lahko nekej v sliko spisala
<BigWhale> kako nic ne nardi?
<BigWhale> drgac pa image magick uporabis
<BigWhale> convert -size 800x600 pic.jpg -resize 800x600 new_pic.jpg
<BigWhale> a neki tacga
<nafisa> mam phatch ... pa ne znam s tem hudičem delat
<BigWhale> ja odpri sliko v gimpu
<BigWhale> pa pejt na Image | Resize
<BigWhale> in tam not vpises kako velikost ces met
<BigWhale> pl pa reces File | Save
<BigWhale> al pa neki
<BigWhale> grem u vrtec bze
<nafisa> ja, tale kurac mam jst v slovenščini ... risto, k pa naj bi bilo resize ... mi pa samo obreže sliko na tako velikost :((
<christooss__> nafisa maš rezize pa crop
<nafisa> angleški izrazi mi nič ne pomagajo ... sorry
<christooss__> ok
<christooss__> pa pejva postopoma
<christooss__> a maš gimp odprti?
<christooss__> nafisa ?
<nafisa> neki mi je ratal
<christooss__> a no ok
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> ampak sem mogla 3x eno in isto nrdit
<christooss__> ?
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam
<nafisa> ja, ni prjelo
<nafisa> ko sem pritisnila Vredu, mi je zaprlo gimp
<christooss__> zanimivo
<christooss__> a zdej pol znaš
<christooss__> al ne? :)
<nafisa> ja, saj sem to delala ... pa če mi je kr zapiralo :S
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekjot jst tega :'(
<christooss__> no a ti zdej konsistentno deluje postopek
<christooss__> al skoz zapira
<nafisa> čak, bom še kej probala pomanjšat
<nafisa> na, zdaj mi je OK nrdil
<nafisa> no, hvala za pomoč
<nafisa> sam tole morm jst z bičem strenirat
<nafisa> napšooo
<andrejz> zbiramo prijave na ubuntu global jam.. kje so prostovoljci ? ;)
<BigWhale> ja ce nau nobenga pol bova z andrejem mogla sam jest in nauva nic nardila
<kubanc> ej kako se po anglesko rece kurja polt...
<kubanc> oz. takrat k ti gredo dlake pokonci :D
<kubanc> goose bumps
<nafisa> ne vem, kubanc
<nafisa> andrejz, jst še ne vem, če bom pršla
<nafisa> odvisno, do kdaj bom mogla delat
<kubanc> nafisa, goose bumps je odgovor
<kubanc> ,)
<andrejz> nafisa ti kar prid
<nafisa> ok ... da bom vedla za naprej :)
<andrejz> drgač bova morala z bigwhale vse sama spit
<nafisa> ej, ti si tako kot moj Å¡ef ...
<andrejz> pol bova pa skoz na wc-ju visela pa nič anredila
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> ga kdo kaj vpraša, on pa: kr prid, kr prid
<nafisa> nič ni važn, kaj bi človek še rad vedu :D
<andrejz> a ni lepo, da povabi? :)
<nafisa> ja, še lepše njemu, k zaračuna, ko kdo pride :D
<andrejz> no jaz ti ne bom nič zaračunal :P
<kubanc> halo ej
<kubanc> kje bo festa?
<kubanc> harmunke bodo, harumnke?
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkZ_1qmV75k
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Vrlič - Najlepša si ko sem pijan
<nafisa> harumnke kwa?
<nafisa> mah ... to ti jst disk prnesem
<nafisa> imam 20 GB samo "domače" muzike
<andrejz> fešta bo pol zvečer, ko bo global jama konc :)
<kubanc> v inboxu?
<nafisa> pol, k mene ziher več ne bo, ja
<andrejz> zakaj pa ne?
<andrejz> ti kar ostan pa bo:)
<andrejz> saj luštno bo tud prej. samo prej bomo še malo delali zraven
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kateri je dober KDE Widget za Vreme po Sloveniji?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4829/new/posts/
<alyosha> a se komu kaj sanja kdo je uvoznik za ben&jerry's v sloveniji?
<BigWhale> a sploh je uvoznik tega? wow
<alyosha> ja nekdo mora bit če ga prodajajo pri nas
<alyosha> al ne?
<BigWhale> alyosha, sej to je blo bolj vprasanje: 'a to pr nas tud prodajajo?'
<BigWhale> :)
<alyosha> ja ja prodajajo ga:D
<alyosha> u Leclerku
<alyosha> pa baje u Maximarketu tudi(to nisem siguren)
<BigWhale> leclerc precej stvari kr sam uvaza
<alyosha> sj se mi je zdelo da bo kaj takega ne
<BigWhale> pa tud
<BigWhale> ce je iz EU a se to sploh se tretira kot uvoz?
<alyosha> ker na netu edino kar najdem je neka angleška podružnica Ben&Jerryja
<alyosha> jah to je tudi res:)
<alyosha> pomoje da ga majo samo u Leclerku ker ne najdem nič niker in mi je bala ki je treba u ljubljano po sladoled:/
<alyosha> zdj bi tako jedu enega Chocolate Fudge Brownie:D
<alyosha> ahh
<BigWhale> zdej me clo ma, da bi se do mariborskega leclerca zapeljal, da vidim ce res majo
<BigWhale> :))
<BigWhale> jest ga se nisem jedu in me zanima ce je stvar res tolk dobra :>
<alyosha> jaz sem ga učiraj kupu u Lj u Leclerku:)
<alyosha> majo Å¡e akcijo je 5,99
<alyosha> in 0,60€ dobiš bona še
<alyosha> ma meni je hud res:D najboljše je ker je poln kosov notri in so veliki ful
<alyosha> in tašen okusen je sladoled
<alyosha> še bananin mi je bil dober ki drugače ne maram jaz bananinih izdelkov
<BigWhale> nic
<BigWhale> grem se peljat 20km
<BigWhale> da zadovoljim svoje potrosniske potrebe
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> aren't I cute...
<BigWhale> bze
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> jaz mam 100km tako da nebo nič:/
<CrazyLemon> tip nonstop hodi v lj po sladoled..če to ni fensi js ne vem kaj je!
<alyosha> priporočam pa kot sem ze zgoraj napisal..Chocolate Fudge brownie
<alyosha> če ti je čokolada usec:D
<alyosha> lol CrazyLemon  to samo sporoma kupimo ko smo u lj
<alyosha> u 5ek ga dobim po naročilu:D
<alyosha> lahko še tebi enega naročom
<alyosha> 10€ zate:D
<alyosha> Å¡iban jz po curo u Å¡olo bbl
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nism js taka elita
<CrazyLemon> da jem samo b&j sladoled
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> alyosha: teli uvozeni sladoledi imajo precej zasoljeno ceno, enkrat za posebno priloznost sem kupil Movenpick
<christooss> After this operation, 1,888 MB disk space will be freed.
<christooss> pa sam 22 starih kernelov :)
<BigWhale> alyosha, sej sam tega so mel
<BigWhale> :/
<bajdec> hey
<bajdec> a mi pove nekdo, a majo na omgubuntu alpho kar na PC nameščeno?
<sasa84> ej folk
<sasa84> a veste kaj je blo narobe, d mi je gnome-appereance tok cpu nabiju? v home mapi je blo treba pobrisat .gtkrc fajl
<zdobersek1> o.0
<Grega> brisanje vedni pride prav, ne mores zgresit
<Grega> vedno*
<zdobersek1> ce kdaj zagusti, sudo rm -rf /
<sasa84> sm odprla pač videz...cpu pa kar na 100
<sasa84> top
<bajdec> "Your copy of Ubuntu may not be genuine" xD
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> wohoooo..cdje sm dobu!
<alyosha> dj CrazyLemon  ne se tolko hvalit dj:D
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu-si mailing list
<Seniorita> IRC Meeting - 26. 2. Ob 21h Na #ubuntu-si http://answerpot.com/showthread.php?2208947-IRC+Meeting+-+26.+2.+ob+21h+na+%23ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> dej ti ben en đeri
<CrazyLemon> tiho
<alyosha> yang: jah kaj čmo samo ki je tako dober:D sem pa zadnjič bral da baje u US je enih 2-3$ :/
<alyosha> kva je kva je
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> u 5k komaj ga dobom Å¡okolatnega:D
<alyosha> jebemtish kako je dober
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡okolatnega a
<CrazyLemon> slabo bo tebi šla slovenština
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> kako je Å¡la zgodovina?
<CrazyLemon> te je napizdla logarca
<alyosha> pff profi
<alyosha> haha ni ne
<alyosha> smejala se je
<alyosha> je rekla da zadnjic me ni prepoznala:d
<alyosha> je pa blo tko kr lahko
<alyosha> smo meli Martin luther king-a
<alyosha> rudolfa majstra
<alyosha> greenpeace
<alyosha> edino kar je slo bolj tako
<yang> alyosha: kolk ga pa dobis 250 g ?
<alyosha> je bla fucking SHS
<yang> za 5 eur
<alyosha> yang:  500!:D za 8
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> si napisal pri M L K - "rest in peace nigga" ??????
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: haha ni blo treba:D
<yang> mah brezveze, to je skoda denarja
<alyosha> aja yang 500ml:D 400g
<CrazyLemon> vem da ni blo treba..ampak radi reda :D
<yang> samo podpiras slovenske tajkune
<yang> ;)
<alyosha> hehe yang  slovenske pa res ne:D
<alyosha> sj Leclerk ni
<yang> ja uvoznike
<alyosha> lih prej smo ugotavljali
<alyosha> a se to uvaža al kako je?
<alyosha> ker sem iskal uvoznika
<alyosha> pa ne najdem nikakor
<yang> dost stvari leklerk direkt preko sebe uvaza
<CrazyLemon> to je verjetno interno pri leclerku uvoz
<alyosha> sj ne...samo baje da majo tud u maximarketu
<yang> ampak movenpicka uvaza nek privatnik in je drag kot zlato, ker ga majo tud v merkatorju
<alyosha> tko bogdanof reklamira
<alyosha> yang to vem ja sem vidu ze...samo nisem Å¡e probal
<alyosha> BigWhale kaj pol si kupu al nisi ti od čokolade?
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> jest nisem od cokolade
<BigWhale> :>
<yang> je super sladoled, ampak ga ponavadi majo dvakrat dalj v frezerju ker je tako zelo drag
<BigWhale> sem pa kupil sladoled ja :P
<alyosha> ehh pol pa res ni zate.D
<alyosha> hehehe:D pošlji po DCC:D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale je bl vanilla :>
<alyosha> eno šalčko:d
<BigWhale> je ze kdo kaj kupval prek ubuntu software centra?
<CrazyLemon> not me :)
<yang> alyosha: fantje sedaj morte pridt v LJ, imamo po novem Burger King v BTCju, me zanima ce se bo obnesel
<CrazyLemon> bo bo :)
<alyosha> UCAIRAJ SEM BIL!:D
<CrazyLemon> PRASEC!
<alyosha> samo meni je Mac še vedno bolši:D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi prinesu whopper ?*
<yang> hamburger je po velikosti za 3 macdonaldsove
<alyosha> uciraj smo meli US day:D
<alyosha> hehe ja to je res ja
<alyosha> samo je malobol pikantno
<alyosha> meni pa to ni preveč ušeč
<alyosha> crazy zato ker nisi naroču:D
<BigWhale> jest sem tud vceri bil v BKju
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<alyosha> bwahahahha:D
<yang> jaz to iz nemcije poznam in sem imel ze leta nazaj idejo da bi se to odprlo pri nas, samo konkurenca z macdonaldsa je ful velika, pri nas je bilo ze vse dairy queen, quick in subway pa se noben ni obnesel
<alyosha> dairi queen se spomnem smo bli ko sem bil majhen:D
<CrazyLemon> ja..v nemciji je cool k maš tkoj ob avtocesti pa jih je mali miljon :D
<alyosha> yang:  kaj subway ni več??
<yang> mislim, lokacija v cityparku je super, ampak tisti prostor stane cca. 5000 na mesec
<yang> subwaya ni vec ze kaksni dve leti
<alyosha> haa..5k na mesec
<alyosha> yang lol:D
<alyosha> sem pa hotu it en dan:D
<yang> verjetno je tud potekla tipu licenca za subway potem pa je kar zaprl, sendvici so bili precej dragi okol 1300 sit
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> zdj bi to blo 8€ garant
<yang> ja
<alyosha> to pa je neki:D samo je pa huda ideja
<alyosha> ga nafilaš z čimerhočeš
<yang> to pomoje odpira folk ki ima ful denarja v igri
<alyosha> pa kr veliki s o pomoje
<yang> ker te licence pomoje niso poceni
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> pizda za Mac-a je pa cel kurac
<alyosha> smo se enkrat zanimali kako in kaj za ga odpret
<sasa84> ljoškooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alyosha> in je kurac ful
<alyosha> oo šašpi
<sasa84> *dvigne majčko*
<alyosha> wiii
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> ups!
<sasa84> Å¡la maturca?
<yang> pa whopper menu niti ni tako zelo drag, isto kot npr. macdonalds menu pa je dvakrat vecji
<yang> men je macdonalds suck
<alyosha> sasa84 zelo ql:D
<sasa84> kaj vi zdej jeste? :D
<CrazyLemon> :° whopper
<BigWhale> mah men je oboje dobr
<yang> ojla saska
<alyosha> hehe yang meni je pa Mac ful dober...zdj bi enega biga:D
<BigWhale> sam BK je mal boljs no
<sasa84> helow yang :)
<sasa84> alyosha, dj k bom lačna!
<yang> jst ce grem v maca, vzamem 3x dvojni cheese se mi zdi da se najbolj najes
<sasa84> moj prvi mac je pa u lublan!
<alyosha> sasa84: nas tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no ne ravno mal..dost bolš.. 1. meso lepo diši po žaru 2. večji so 3. glej 1. :D
<sasa84> alyosha, a ni več maca v kp?
<yang> no v glavnem pejte kej v Burger king, da bo lastniku zalaufal
<BigWhale> ma ta 'lepo disi po zaru' je itak liquid smoke
<BigWhale> :P
<alyosha> hehe bomo šli usakič ko gremo u lj:D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale i dont care :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  amm tko enih 10 let
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, sej jest tud ne
<BigWhale> :>
<sasa84> alyosha, uf...ups :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kolko časa ni maca u kopru?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha em..5-6 let ?
<CrazyLemon> več?
<sasa84> 10 let nazaj pa je biu!
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> btw
<BigWhale> lihkar sem instaliral volley brawl :P
<sasa84> a?
<yang> BigWhale: ja sej je itak vse "umetni" okus, zadnjic so v LIDLu prodajal ameriske izdelke, marshmallows, etc. in zgoscevalnike okusa za zar
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je to za ena igrca
<BigWhale> neki k se ni released bo pa jutr
<Sky[x]> aja o mac prehrani govorite eh sem mislu da o applu :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> lol:D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a to si prek software centra dal dol?
<alyosha> Makdonaldssss:D
<alyosha> i'm loving it
<alyosha> :D
<yang> pismo zdele sem pa lacen ratu
<Sky[x]> v lj mamo burgerking :D
<yang> kr whopper se mi prikazuje pred ocmi
<alyosha> Sky[x]: smo ze predelali tud to temo:p:D
<alyosha> ma use bi zdj
<alyosha> enega biga enega whoperja
<alyosha> pol pa še na kosilo u "po domače"
<alyosha> :D
<yang> sam ne smem it preveckrat, pol se mi bo zagravzal
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj poberi me zdj skočimo na whooperja
<sasa84> kje pa je burger king???
<yang> no vsaj ne bo treba vec cakat na izlete v nemcijo, tam sem si ponavadi privoscil malo vec junk fooda
<yang> sasa84: citypark
<alyosha> sasa84: u citiju zgoraj namesto taily
<sasa84> a že dolg?
<miha> kaki burger king.. pleskavica & kajmak & lepinja... :)
<yang> sasa84: od sredine marca
<sasa84> lol
<miha> pa velik čebule!
<alyosha> to tudi ja:D
<alyosha> Leskovački grill:D
<yang> miha: ;)
<yang> Leskovacki Whopao
<sasa84> uf, pol pa je treba it kej pogledat... jaz sem burgerkingala prvič v ameriki
<sasa84> mac mi je pa bolš u sloveniji kt v ameriki
<sasa84> tud kokakola je tam zanč
<alyosha> hehe:D
<yang> ;)
<sasa84> đunkfud iz betr in slouvenija!
<alyosha> je prilagojeno za naš trg:D
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> itak amerikanci majo neke čudne ideje
<miha> http://www.njuz.net/srbin-kupio-fotosop/
<sasa84> zdej sem pa lačna
<Seniorita> Srbin kupio Fotošop | Njuz.net
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> miha:  kaj to je neka zajebancija al res novica?
<yang> alyosha: ko sem bil jaz mulc, sem bil na nekem tecaju tujega jezika in je eden od fantov tam bil sin lastnika macdonaldsa, enkrat je mali povabil cel razred da so zastonj jedli
<sasa84> miha, LOL
<yang> oz. to je bil ta Plaustainer ki je imel MaCa prvo v Celovcu, potem pa so ga odprli na Copovi
<alyosha> pff yang  dj ti tega tvojga kolega pokliči danam časti:D
<sasa84> alyosha, to je beseda dneva
<yang> Zdaj pa sta lastnika za MacDonalds dva v Ljubljani, vsak ima par lokacij
<miha> alyosha: prvo
<yang> sam problem vseh novih biznisov pri nas je ta, da ce si lastnik ne more kupiti novega BMWja v prvem letu po odprtju potem pravi, da to ni pravi biznis
<yang> alpa cene navijejo do konca
<alyosha> yang ee ja tako je to u naši deželi:D
<alyosha> samo smo gledali za odpret mcdonalds
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni kar tako ne:D
<yang> a v kopru je macdonalds ?
<alyosha> ni ne
<alyosha> ze 10 let
<yang> uh kaksna vasica
<alyosha> ni ga na celem primorskem
<yang> ;)
<alyosha> niti enega
<alyosha> neki bojkotirajo
<alyosha> :D
<yang> cudno pa tam bi neslo
<alyosha> yang ma niti vasica ni..trg:D
<yang> saj mate interspar in vse zivo
<alyosha> ma dj tu hodimo u trst u maca samo je skoraj 100% drazji
<yang> aja
<alyosha> mislim da je okoli 8,5€ meni
<alyosha> oz 8
<alyosha> tam nekje
<yang> pridte veckrat v LJ pa bo
<alyosha> hehe usakič ko grem u lj se ustavim u mcdrivu:D
<yang> pravijo da ful ljudi iz kopra hodi delat v trst
<alyosha> ma pomoje ne več tolko kot učasih
<alyosha> jih pa Å¡e dosti ja
<alyosha> Å¡e mama moja je delala do predkratkiM:d
<yang> aha
<yang> ja boljsi denar je sigurno
<yang> pa blizu je
<sasa84> alyosha, v kter vrtec si pa hodu u kp? :P
<yang> Bil je v LJ en macdonalds, v bezigrajskem dvoru, v lukni spodaj, tisto pa je bila pomoje cista zguba, kadar sem bil tam sem bil skoraj edina stranka
<sasa84> mogoče te je mela sestra od moje babice :P
<alyosha> yang:  tam smo tudi bli dostikrat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84: nisem horu u vrtec
<yang> sej so ga zaprli zdaj ze vec kot 5 let nazaj
<alyosha> pa tudi ko sem bil majhen smo se odselili iz kopra
<alyosha> pa pol nazaj
<sasa84> oooo :(
<alyosha> vem ja
<alyosha> sem šow do sestre večkrat tam mim
<alyosha> mimo
 * sasa84 tud ni hodila v vrtec
<alyosha> in pol se nismo mogli tam ustavljat več:D
<alyosha> smo mogli na šiškamac
<alyosha> :d
<yang> pomoje je pa fletno ziveti ob morju
<alyosha> super je
<yang> mas boljsi zrak in malo bolj mile zime
<alyosha> najbolše od cele slovenije sigurno:d
<sasa84> jp jp...sj kej iščem, d se tam oženm :P
<alyosha> zdj mamo ze pletje
<alyosha> danes je kurlo u majci navadni
<sasa84> omožim no
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> dobr...za hudo parcelo se tud oženm :P
<alyosha> crazyja moraš ujet
<alyosha> ni ti druge
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> :D
<yang> al pa kacga ribica !
<alyosha> pogled na morje pa to
<sasa84> ooo
<alyosha> ma ni več ribičev:D
<sasa84> dobr razmišlaš
<alyosha> oz. zelo malo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nic grem jaz psa peljat pa MadMen-a gledat
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma slabo linijo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> o CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> hihihiih
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hah..dej..nehi no..da se ne bi šli kdo ma bolšo linijo
<alyosha> pff
<sasa84> ja, Å¡e dobr d majo sploh net tm pr njih :D
<alyosha> jaz mam slab router
<alyosha> linija je super:D
<alyosha> ./Å¡ibam
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm zdej mel 30dni brez enga diskonekta !
<yang> CrazyLemon: odpri datacenter ;)
<sasa84> in zdej crazy kao neki mahr :P
<CrazyLemon> yang good idea! :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you know it girl!
<yang> CrazyLemon: a sploh obstaja kaksen na obali ?
<sasa84> oh! ;)
<CrazyLemon> yang nisem še slišal da bi obstajal :)
<sasa84> yang, kaj če obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> ampak verjetno obstaja ja
<yang> datacenter
<sasa84> uf
<yang> v ljubljani jih je kar nekaj
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da actual IT ma svoj datacenter..ne vem pa kje ga ma če ga ma :)
<yang> samo so dragi ko zefran
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je kšn samski in iščoš v vaših koncih?
<sasa84> če ma dobro parcelo...je lohk tud ženska :P
<CrazyLemon> iščoš ?
<sasa84> iščoč
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi parcelo :D
<sasa84> pismo, ne morm direkt vprašat no
<zdobersek> kva se pa v svetu dogaja, da je twitter crknu?
<sasa84> kok pa bi zgledal :P
<zdobersek> kdo je umrl?
<sasa84> k da sem ena putana :P
<CrazyLemon> taki/e s parcelo so že zdavnaj oddani ..sm že js iskal :(
<sasa84> oh...
<yang> ok peljem psa, bbl
<sasa84> tyt yang ;)
<sasa84> zdej ste me pa zlačnil :)
<yang> sasa84: ali znas kuhati prati in pospravljati, jst rabim eno fajn gospodinjo :)
 * yang mora vse sam pocet :(
<sasa84> yang, likam zlo nerada
<CrazyLemon> gospodinjo..čuj ti njega..reč da rabš eno za sex ..ne pa gospodinjo :))
<yang> hehhehe
<sasa84> sej pol sm itak oblubla sošolcu, d julija k bo posvečen v duhovnika, d mu grem za kuharco :P
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> junija
<sasa84> sicr mava en problem a ne...
<CrazyLemon> on duhovnik ti pa horny?
<CrazyLemon> to zna bit problem ja
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> avgusta bo ze izstopu iz cerkve
<sasa84> škof je problem... ne spomniva se kdaj je kšn mlad duhovnik uletu na faro direkt s kuharco :P
<sasa84> sicr sva pa rekla, d bova imela velko faro nekje na podeželju... imela bova prašiče, krave, dekle in hlapce...pa mejbi kšnga vernika...o otrocih se pa še ne bova pogovarjala :P
<zdobersek> mislis o otrocih, ki bi obiskoval verouk :)
<sasa84> zdej grem pa jest... wannabe farovška kuharca je lačna oz. gladna :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, edin k nima pokvarjenih misli :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala.
<CrazyLemon> ma..sam si ne upa povedat kle na glas..ker bi ti rad zlezel v hlačke!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jooooooooj, a mam sploh hlačke oblečene??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon can i hear your jelly
<sasa84> nimam...torej mi ne more zlet v hlačke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sorry..pač..granny pants..sj vseen!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdr ircam, ircam gola
<zdobersek> ena prepreka manj :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lies lies
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, skajpat taka ne morm no :P
 * sasa84 pošlata nafisa po riti
<sasa84> ups!
<sasa84> nafisa hahahha
<sasa84> đe si ? ;=)
<sasa84> zdej grem pa res jest...majke in vaš big mac, burger king in...lepinje
<CrazyLemon> uh kok bo tale duhovnik srečn k boš vabla punce k seb v sobo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sprejemam vse otroke očeta, ki je v nebesih
<sasa84> tud nafisa je božji otrok...in jo sprejemam :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 edino prav..sj pravim..da bo duhovnik vesel k si tako "dobrosrčna" do božjih otrok :D
<sasa84> oh, kok mi je všeč, k se da vse teološkjo utemeljit :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej vem...sem pač fejst ženska a ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..pretiravat ni treba
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> sam da ne bo mel duhovnik rajs otrok k pa tebe
<sasa84> zdobersek, pr njem se pa to res ni za bat :P
<CrazyLemon> ha..he said it! :))
<sasa84> zdj pa...Å¡ibam
<sasa84> pustte me d grem jest! :P
<zdobersek> sasa84, da ne bos slucajno 'sokriva' kidnappanja
<sasa84> ne pa kle en sex pa take :P
<zdobersek> 'kidnappanja'
<CrazyLemon> "slucajno"
<CrazyLemon> "sasa84"
<nafisa> kaj jst spet????
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> sasa84, ze znas hostije pect?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok
<sasa84> vidva... zadeva je taka... mam dost dost raj starejše a  ne
<sasa84> tko d... Å¡e CrazyLemon je pokovc :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma to se kup... :P
<sasa84> kdo bo hostije peku, to delajo nune... jst bom mela pomembnejše opravke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj vemo da maš raj dedke...i'm fine with that! :D
<zdobersek> bos pekla kej druzga, za postranski zasluzek.
<CrazyLemon> tudi oni si zasluzijo orgazem ali dva od mlajših punc
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> ubistvu ne rabis postranskega zasluzka, ce si zupnik, k si itak placan 2000€ vsak teden v kaki vecji fari
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če s prodajo narkotikov zaslužiš 1500€/teden pol ja..si plačan tok ja :D
<zdobersek> da ne zacnem o vseh masah, ki jih v boga zapeljani kupijo.
<sasa84> zdobersek, 2000€?
<zdobersek> sasa84: groba ocena.
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> od maš dobi duhovnik tko preračunan 17x30 oz 31
<zdobersek> tle je mal vecja fara, v nedeljo 3 mase po 200 ljudi, sam ta dan ziher kapne 600€
<sasa84> veš kaj je problem...k grejo sklor čist vse nabirke na škofijo :)
<zdobersek> sploh od fanatikov, k bankovce mecejo v tiste cule.
<sasa84> tud če ma duhovnik več kt 1 mašo na dan...more dat mašni štipendij od druge maše na škofijo
<zdobersek> ma ja, isto sranje.
<zdobersek> zal, ne grem jst za kuharco v farof, se ocitno ne spoznam tolk na te stvari
<zdobersek> mu pa pol skofija kupi BMWja.
<sasa84> zdobersek, joooj...ne govor
<sasa84> od škofije ne dobiš niti centa
<sasa84> ke se sam dnar nos...dobil ne boš pa nč
<sasa84> vem iz prve roke ;)
<zdobersek> ok, zakaj majo pa pol zupniki take ultra avte?
<zdobersek> oz. od kod
<sasa84> eni dobr zaslužjo, res dobr
<sasa84> povprečni pa ne
<zdobersek> jah, sam od kod?
<sasa84> različn
<zdobersek> sej ne delajo se 8 ur na dan kot freelancerji ..
<sasa84> npr. eni so kanoniki in zaslužjo iz beneficija
<zdobersek> banda, v glavnem.
<sasa84> npr. si stolni kanonik v lublan... dobiš kot beneficij bajto na mestnem trgu...spodaj daš v najem
<CrazyLemon> naš bivši duhovnik je delal še zravn
<CrazyLemon> mel je svoj kamion :D
<sasa84> eni tud delajo, so zaposleni
<sasa84> npr. naš je zaposlen tud
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, a je hostije razvazu :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zidu je ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zemljo pa kamne :D
<CrazyLemon> pač karkol je nekdo rabu peljat..je on biu tam :D
<CrazyLemon> najbolši duhovnik ever :)
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> nč, šibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam ;)
<CrazyLemon> k nismo mel prevoza nas je domov peljal..etc :)
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> poznam zupnika, k kadi, pa je model enkrat pred maso iz zakrstije stopu s cikom v roki pa povedu, da sam tole se skadi, pa pride
<Mikoar> nas zupnik tud kadi
<Mikoar> enkrat sm ga vido v avtu
<zdobersek> nas zupnik pa moli v avtu
<zdobersek> drzi volan pa rozn venc v roki
<zdobersek> fanatik
<zdobersek> sam nesrece se mnde ni povzrocil, zgleda da pomaga, ce molis
<CrazyLemon> rabm 200mb dobre muzke za v avto
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog? :)
<nafisa> sam mega?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> 200MB..ne 1 mega
<BigWhale> to je 200 minut glasbe ~
<BigWhale> prblizn
<CrazyLemon> ni tok :)
<CrazyLemon> cca. 100min :)
<CrazyLemon> @ 320kbps
<BigWhale> v avtu je itak vseen ce mas 64kbps ;>
<CrazyLemon> ni :) se opazi razlika :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer ko maš ful na glas...kar js ponavadi nimam
<CrazyLemon> razn če je res hud komad :) pol pa dam na glas ter pojem :$
<BigWhale> seveda je vazn tud kak avto imas in kaksno opremo imas not ampak v 98% primerov noben ne slis razlike :>
<BigWhale> ajd 64 pa 320 najbrz jo
<BigWhale> ce mas pa 128 pol pa skor ne vec
<CrazyLemon> skor ..ampak jo!
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj mi mlajši jo slišimo :p
<BigWhale> mhm
<CrazyLemon> torej..kak predlog? :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa še bolš..kak link :D
<BigWhale> pr 120 km/h ne bos slisal razlike
<BigWhale> predlog?
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> tomorrow is saturday, sundaj comes afterwards?
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> drgac pa tole: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BigWhale> :<
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> Lady GaGa <3
<CrazyLemon> madona bigwhejl kdaj se bos zresnu :D
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> lady gaga je zakon
<BigWhale> resno
<Mikoar> ekrem jevric
<BigWhale> zenska k pride na podelitev nagrad oblecena v govedino je ziher kul!
<BigWhale> om nom nom
<BigWhale> poleg tega zna pa se precej dobr pet
<BigWhale> unlike some other ppl
<hruske> woo
<BigWhale> hruske recmo... k se sam woo dere :P
<hruske> woo woo!
<hruske> Oook ook OOK!
<CrazyLemon> sej zna pet..sam bad romance..tnx..but no tnx :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRhIAQAiTtY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Monaco - What do you want from me
<hruske> CrazyLemon, gaga je skadala pesmi za britni btw.
<CrazyLemon> tole poslušaj..bolš k bad romance :D
<BigWhale> btw, a ves kako lahko ful razjezis Lady Gaga/
<CrazyLemon> hruske that doesnt help...not at all :))
<BigWhale> ?
<BigWhale> P-P-P-P poke her face!
<CrazyLemon> do tell
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<hruske> a, sm mislu da jo vprasas ce ma kaj gag reflexa.
<CrazyLemon> uu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jS4n7EQag4    tole si bom dal na cd :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - RIZ - PING!!! Me Baby
<BigWhale> Al pa kej od VNV Nation!
<teardrop> lo
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVHT-EJyqGI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - VNV Nation - Illusion
<CrazyLemon> lp
<BigWhale> men se zdi da me spet kakat
<BigWhale> ugh
<teardrop> pa pejt kakat ane
<Sky[x]> zadne čase ste neki velik aktivni klele :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale B&J's going out??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> nisem se probal
<BigWhale> jest nisem tko neucakan
<BigWhale> ;>
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga čakaš :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..cool komad ta illusion :)
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8kLkMgdzy0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tune-Up! - Ravers Fantasy Music Video!
<BigWhale> ta je tud fajn
<CrazyLemon> its ok..ampak v avtu bi se je hitr naveličal :)
<CrazyLemon> moram gledat na dolgi rok :D
<Sky[x]> crazy: prideš v soboto na maraton ?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> te bosta bigwejl pa andrejz zabavala
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe pa napsy :D
<CrazyLemon> a napsy bo tudi tam..fensi :)
<Sky[x]> sam Å¡e tebe ne bo jao jao
<CrazyLemon> res je :/
<CrazyLemon> nč..nutella tajm :)
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwcVJMvVWDA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dumb and Dumber - Toilet Scene
<christooss> jo jo
<christooss> a dogaja
<nafisa> nočko
<Sky[x]> jo jo
<Grega> jo jo
<CrazyLemon> sup
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-31
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> aa vohaš??????
<bogdanov> ??
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sveže pečen CD
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> pa reku sm ti..sveže sm zapeku cd :D
<bogdanov> sta ce ti to
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma stari že 2 mesca eno in isto poslušam v avtu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sm že začel popizdevat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ces sved
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> hocs da te folk
<bogdanov> pozna
<bogdanov> tm po tem
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bolje biti sved nego srbin..to moj stari vedno prav
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ko lah to rece
<bogdanov> protiv sebe
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> :s
<bogdanov> kva sm gledu zdele
<bogdanov> braveheart
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> teb je res dosadno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mah sta cu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a mas ksno dobro
<bogdanov> ribo
<CrazyLemon> ono sto radis najbolje..kradi :))
<CrazyLemon> eno? za koga pa me maš
<CrazyLemon> dve najmanj
<bogdanov> tri! :)))
<CrazyLemon> in vsaki to pojem
 * CrazyLemon  ♬  ♪ ♫  Srecko Savovic - Ne placi srno moja
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> lool
<CrazyLemon> ahhaha
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja drazenko
<CrazyLemon> jebat ga
<CrazyLemon> si vidu francoze ? :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> dobr prijatelska
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> neskrb k bo zares
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> nasri(arsenalovc)
<bogdanov> zabu ga
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma dobr je..kok sm vidu so lahk srečni da je 0 :)
<bogdanov> kdo
<bogdanov> a francozi
<bogdanov> il tvoja
<CrazyLemon> mi :)
<bogdanov> braca
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> MIIIIIIIIIIIIII?!?!?!!
<CrazyLemon> MI!
<bogdanov> HRVATI???????????
<CrazyLemon> ne..srbi!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tudi ti streljaš v prazno :D
<bogdanov> hehehehe
<bogdanov> mah srbi so zajebal
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> nemorjo
<bogdanov> za blokam
<CrazyLemon> srbi zajebal??
<bogdanov> igrt
<CrazyLemon> si vidu proti gruziji??????????
<bogdanov> ce biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bogdanov> bla
<bogdanov> jugaaaa
<bogdanov> kva bi bli jaki
<CrazyLemon> fucking gruzija
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde da bi bila neka huda ekipa...ne pa zgubit proti fucking gruziji
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e to v zadnji minuti
<bogdanov> kdoj zgubu prod
<bogdanov> gruzij?
<CrazyLemon> mi!
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> prjatlska
<CrazyLemon> lej..da je najbl prijatelska tekma vseh časov
<CrazyLemon> preprosto ne moreš zgubit proti gruziji
<bogdanov> jebigaa
<bogdanov> sta cesss
<CrazyLemon> nič..sam zapel si bom
 * CrazyLemon  ♬  ♪ ♫  Viki  - Ovde se ne plače 
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> ejga loveru
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja sammmm
<bogdanov> nocas
 * CrazyLemon pregleduje turbofolk komade 
<bogdanov> pored tebe tu
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> mam eno mapo..cca. 20komad :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sm reku ajde da vidim če je kaj pametnega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jajaja
<bogdanov> KAO
<bogdanov> sj navadn
<bogdanov> cesi popovc
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> popovc? :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> pozab
<bogdanov> hrvoje
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> aja sorry..srbske fore
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> ucasih
<bogdanov> u slo
<bogdanov> cirilica
<bogdanov> bla obvezna
<bogdanov> SRBIJAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj ksn film
<CrazyLemon> včasih je bila juga...sam ni več :D
<bogdanov> jugo nije za dugo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kv juga
<bogdanov> te bom mu rd
<bogdanov> ok?
<CrazyLemon> cougars inc :)
<CrazyLemon> the warrior way
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> to druga
<bogdanov> liga?
<CrazyLemon> ma maš ti že zdej mene rad...sam k nočeš priznat ker si srbin
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ne vem nism gledal..prečekiraj trailer :D
<bogdanov>  FT	Costa Rica	0 - 0	Argentina
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> pa ti stav
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> govor
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mam  zate en
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> olschool!
<bogdanov> dr iggy oci boje tuge
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> et tek je 12 sati
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kva pa se spovnem
<bogdanov> k mulc
<bogdanov> k smo se fural
<bogdanov> po srbij
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> te komade
<bogdanov> poslusal
<CrazyLemon> js se spomnem..k smo se poleti vozli v umag..pa nonstop luno nabijal :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> luna isto kul ja
<CrazyLemon> ni več tolko kot je bla nekoč :)
<bogdanov> hja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a gres
<bogdanov> kej u
<bogdanov> vertigo
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sam k se mi vrti
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst sm biu nazadnje
<bogdanov> na karmi
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> čak zakaj mi je ta vertigo tako znan?
<CrazyLemon> a je to tist v ajdovščini ?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> a si poznal 'roby'-a z irca ?
<CrazyLemon> ircneta*
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> no..on je tam delal :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zelenoooo
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> drugarice
<bogdanov> pa usak
<bogdanov> sved
<bogdanov> pozna
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> jah..dobr komad :)
<bogdanov> nc nezuras
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> človek
<CrazyLemon> meni sivi lasje začeli rast
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pr
<bogdanov> 23
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> niso več glasni zvočniki zame :D
<bogdanov> a se barvas?!?
<CrazyLemon> kaki 23 :D
<bogdanov> aja ti mas
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm js bil 23..ajoj :D
<bogdanov> rajsi sprehode
<bogdanov> HAHAh
<bogdanov> tko k zanc
<bogdanov> soigralc
<bogdanov> 36let
<bogdanov> pravm mu jst gremo na cefurko
<bogdanov> pa on men
<bogdanov> jst mam rajsi sprehode
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> jah dobr
<bogdanov> 24
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tist
<bogdanov> let
<bogdanov> gor dol
<CrazyLemon> niti 24 nimam :)
<bogdanov> pol pa kul
<bogdanov> pol si mld:>
<CrazyLemon> pravim ti..sivi lasje rastejo..nism več mlad :D
<bogdanov> ma to zacne
<bogdanov> pr
<bogdanov> 35
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> se sekiras
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pri normalnih
<CrazyLemon> pri nenormalnih pa prej
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as nenormaln?
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej moj nick :S
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> iz kes
<bogdanov> iz cro
<CrazyLemon> stari niso rojeni v  cro :)
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> pa
<CrazyLemon> bih ba :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> bih?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> rec
<bogdanov> RS
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> doboj pa okolica :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> repubilka
<bogdanov> srpska
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pa ti si
<CrazyLemon> ne...bih :>
<bogdanov> srbin
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doboj
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita> Doboj - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> pust to
<CrazyLemon> to je nek srb pisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> odakle
<bogdanov> pol teb
<bogdanov> das
<bogdanov> hrvat
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> mama pravi
<CrazyLemon> da k me je rodila
<CrazyLemon> da mi je na čelu pisalo -=U=-      :S
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> drazen
<bogdanov> a srbin
<bogdanov> neki nestima
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> Doboj (Serbian Cyrillic: Добој) is a city and a municipality in northern Bosnia and Herzegovina,
<CrazyLemon> BIH sine
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> lej
<bogdanov> k gres
<bogdanov> za duboj
<bogdanov> ti pise
<bogdanov> tabla
<bogdanov> welcome to republika srpska
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tud kosovo je "samostojno"
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> đabe teb kaj piše :D
<CrazyLemon> država je bih pa konc :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nj bo
<bogdanov> al tisi
<bogdanov> srbin
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma tkoj zdj se  vržem skozi okno
<CrazyLemon> kot pa da živim kot srb
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> nemors
<bogdanov> me zalt
<bogdanov> tko a te jst tko zalm
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> nonstop mi šved govoriš :(
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> tim slovenc
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> slovenAc
<CrazyLemon> laahko ja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> napis
<bogdanov> u youtube
<bogdanov> slovenac
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> sa fuzin
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube slovenac
<Seniorita> Slovenac - Å ampion [Arhiv] - BMWslo http://forum.bmwslo.com/archive/index.php/t-37811.html
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube slovenac sa fuzin
<Seniorita> Adnan Durmić - Slovenac http://lifestyle.enaa.com/prikaziCL.asp?clID=15537
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=946YAYm25wo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Slovenac-Å ampion
<bogdanov> tip je NAJJACI
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma tega sm že vidu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> na steoridih garant
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> steroidih*
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> kle je po kranja
<bogdanov> takih kva mi grejo nakurac
<bogdanov> en dan ma
<bogdanov> 70kg
<bogdanov> suhc
<bogdanov> drug dan
<bogdanov> 100kg
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLqloAM8LlQ&feature=related
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dr Iggy  Nikada Nikada
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu gledat film
<CrazyLemon> sam zdej je že mal prepozno
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam mau smi fovs
<bogdanov> k mam 32lcd
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..niti malo :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> kvas trdd
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pa ne
<CrazyLemon> 19" mi je več kot dovolj :D
<bogdanov> rect
<bogdanov> at dokazm
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> to zato
<bogdanov> govoris
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> k nis
<bogdanov> bol probu
<CrazyLemon> tip se hoče pohvalit pa da ga jebeš :))
<bogdanov> :))))
<bogdanov> neverrrr
<bogdanov> gonaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pizda..technomarket zapira po celi sloveniji trgovine
<CrazyLemon> kaj so bankrotirali?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm pobral
<bogdanov> tvje
<bogdanov> pa useHAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> aljosha pravi da je vidu kako tipi kupli po 3-4 lcdje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm dobu
<bogdanov> 2 lcd full hd
<bogdanov> 107
<bogdanov> toshiba
<bogdanov> 1x 32lcd monitor samsung
<bogdanov> 1x logitech tipkovnca g19
<bogdanov> iska mx518
<bogdanov> pa se ene drobranije
<bogdanov> za 800eu
<bogdanov> a na racunu
<bogdanov> 1600
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> splaca
<bogdanov> se full
<bogdanov> ce tije
<bogdanov> ket u blizin
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj so tko poceni bli ti tvji? mislim..tudi drugače :)
<bogdanov> da bo
<bogdanov> razprodaja
<CrazyLemon> ker 107cm ni malo :)
<bogdanov> sam pjd
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> -50%
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> neki je blo se
<CrazyLemon> so že meli razprodajo :)
<bogdanov> 70%
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> prsu
<bogdanov> na razprodajop
<bogdanov> ob 9h
<bogdanov> zutri
<bogdanov> k sej
<bogdanov> odprl
<bogdanov> ob 10h
<bogdanov> ni blo vec
<bogdanov> enga
<bogdanov> tvja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja ma vem da je 50%.. sam vseeno..vse skupaj je blo 1600 brez popusta :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sicer pa kes
<bogdanov> brau
<bogdanov> da se zapira
<bogdanov> aj kje
<bogdanov> kj napisan
<bogdanov> kdaj je kje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah..pri vas razprodaja
<bogdanov> se ksna razprodaja
<CrazyLemon> pri nas razprodaja
<CrazyLemon> očitno je da se zapira
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> racunu
<bogdanov> pise
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov na isti dan so bile po celi sloveniji :)
<bogdanov> v stecaju
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sicer pa
<bogdanov> je fora tud
<bogdanov> nevem kako z garancijo
<bogdanov> :=
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ce firma propade??
<CrazyLemon> to je tudi moj stari govoru
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti bom reku isto kot sm njemu
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> rect
<bogdanov> sj majo
<CrazyLemon> trgovina ni nikoli servisirala čisto nič
<bogdanov> samsung
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> svojo
<bogdanov> garancijo
<CrazyLemon> poglej si mal zakon o varstvu potrošnikov ..tudi tam lepo piše kako je z garancijo če gre podjetje v stečaj :)
<bogdanov> ma sj ubistvu nevem kako je
<bogdanov> k
<bogdanov> na racunu
<bogdanov> pise
<bogdanov> k & k elektronika
<bogdanov> ne technomarket
<bogdanov> tko da gre
<bogdanov> technomarket
<bogdanov> u stecaj
<bogdanov> k &k ustaja
<bogdanov> http://www.bizi.si/K-K-ELEKTRONIKA-D-O-O/
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> K&K Elektronika d.o.o. - v stečaju
<bogdanov> k sm biu na blagajni
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> je napisal
<bogdanov> na kompu
<bogdanov> 250.000k
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> folk
<bogdanov> je useee
<bogdanov> pokupuuuuuuu
<bogdanov> a cakov
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> 4 ure
<bogdanov> u vrsttttttt
<CrazyLemon> kje na kompu je napisal 250.000 ? :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> a ves
<bogdanov> k sm placu
<bogdanov> 800eu
<bogdanov> je napisal
<bogdanov> recmo
<bogdanov> 250.800
<bogdanov> tok kesaaaa
<bogdanov> so nardil
<bogdanov> u enmu dnevu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sam toj fulllll
<bogdanov> a ni
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma si nor :D
<CrazyLemon> celo trgovino da prodajo
<CrazyLemon> ne bi tok dobili
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> tko je pisal
<bogdanov> sam so
<bogdanov> trgovci
<bogdanov> med sabo se
<bogdanov> pobral
<bogdanov> tadobre stvari
<bogdanov> laptopiiiiiii
<bogdanov> iz jurja
<bogdanov> na 500
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> je folk
<bogdanov> zravn stov ze
<bogdanov> k sm prsu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> valda da so pobiral..če ne bodo dobil plače :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> useeee
<bogdanov> propadaaaaa
<bogdanov> se mauuuuuuuuuuu
<bogdanov> pa bomoooooooo
<bogdanov> k
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> bosnaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> brez vojneeeeeee
<bogdanov> KASNA DRZAVA JE TOOOOOO
<bogdanov> USRANAAAAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> tkoje
<bogdanov> zenaa
<CrazyLemon> dj mudel ne drogiri se
<CrazyLemon> k ti Å¡kod
<bogdanov> djecaa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> njemacka
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<bogdanov> kdaj se gre
<bogdanov> na cefurko
<bogdanov> tim zrihtov
<bogdanov> jst eno
<bogdanov> ribo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> odčefuraj ti do pekarne...grem js spat :D
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> pekaraa
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma dje ces
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> jerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bogdanov> onaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> človek ..js mam jutri fax..ti se boš pa čohal po jajcih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> tejeeeee
<bogdanov> stvarnoooooo
<bogdanov> ludo ludo
<bogdanov> volelaaaaa
<bogdanov> hrvatica
<bogdanov> me sjebala
<bogdanov> cist
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> a una z čudnim imenom? :D
<bogdanov> ma ne
<bogdanov> bivsaaa
<bogdanov> ljubavvvvvvv
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol..tip hodu s hrvatico...pa dobro je
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> i to
<CrazyLemon> oprostim ti..ker veš kaj je dobro meso
<CrazyLemon> ;)))))
<bogdanov> 2,5godineeee
<bogdanov> ja res je!
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ah ni to nič :D
<bogdanov> jah neki jeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> js sm vrgu 5 let v nič :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa se ne sekiram
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mtka me ni vrglaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> NACI MTKA!
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> marala*
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> kva sm napisov
<bogdanov> LOOOOOl
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> rabm tablete
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<CrazyLemon> ajde bre leči se
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvas mu ti
<bogdanov> sloveko?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..
<CrazyLemon> .hr :D
<bogdanov> ajaaaa
<bogdanov> pizda dobre
<bogdanov> so ribeeee
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> strupene
<bogdanov> cccccccc
<CrazyLemon> ma Å¡e si ti mlad :D
<bogdanov> mladddd
<bogdanov> 29
<bogdanov> mi ide
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pojdi po tablete ja
<bogdanov> hahha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zrihti
<bogdanov> mi ksno
<bogdanov> sestricno
<bogdanov> iz hr
<bogdanov> pa jst teb
<bogdanov> eno
<bogdanov> iz doboja
<bogdanov> hahhaa
<CrazyLemon> nimam nobene v .hr :)
<CrazyLemon> oz..lažem..mam eno
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> znam teeeee
<bogdanov> pusko
<CrazyLemon> 18 let..sam ona je itak zaljubljena
<bogdanov> kad si pistol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> bio
<bogdanov> a ressssss
<bogdanov> 18
<bogdanov> uffff
<bogdanov> to se
<bogdanov> more prcat
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ce bos zrihtu
<bogdanov> dobis 2gb ddr400
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> lej..niti ne pomislim na to dokler ne vidim 2gb ddr400 ter 2gb ddr2
<CrazyLemon> da nahranim Å¡e laptop :)))
<bogdanov> ok!!!
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t462020
<Seniorita> Googlov internet gre v Kansas City @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde :)
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Reprezentanca/Srbija/Novica/Komentar-Bizarno-a-resnicno.aspx
<Seniorita> Komentar: Bizarno, a resnično - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> MAMU JIME JEBEMMMMMM
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> FP!
<nafisa> mnenje nekejga poslušalca TV SLO1 --> zakaj je nasilje v družini: ker ženske hodijo okoli, da se vidijo hlačke ven, bradavičke skozi ... :D rofl
<Matthai> pa ker Ubuntu ne uporabljajo! :-)
<nafisa> a zato?
<nafisa> vidiš ... nisem vedla tega
<nafisa> pol jst lahko hodim tako oblečena?
<Matthai> lahko, samo za vsak slučaj si še navesi par ubuntu CDjev okrog vratu :-)
<Matthai> amulet za srečo :-D
<nafisa> hmmm, USBji ne velajo?
<andrejz> @nafisa?
<andrejz> http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/2011/03/urnik-za-prevajalski-maraton.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija: Urnik za prevajalski maraton
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> joj, kolk kav pa čajev pa piškotov bo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zadev stave
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> zdj nas lahko financno podpres :-)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> doniram 5eu
<bogdanov> ubuntu.si
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> napsy
<bogdanov> av kdaj
<bogdanov> kej z majcam
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> umm ne vem to ma lugos crez
<bogdanov> zakva lugos
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> tob mogu met ti
<bogdanov> bl4z
<bogdanov> kami
<bogdanov> a ni tko
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> ne
<napsy> lugos je organiziru majce
<sasa84> a ubuntu majčke?
<bogdanov> takrt
<bogdanov> vem na forumih
<bogdanov> so risal logote
<bogdanov> pa kdo je bolsga
<bogdanov> naredu
<bogdanov> pol pa nc
<bogdanov> ni blo od tega
<napsy> ka ne, dizajn ki ga majo zdaj te majce je iz nase strani
<bogdanov> ja sj to
<sasa84> bogdanov, majčke maš v kiberpipi
<Matthai> a, se da dobiti majčke?
<sasa84> so bele pa logo, k je an forumu
<Matthai> v Pipi? kolk stanejo?
<sasa84> ma bi rekla da majčke so še zmer na voljo...niso razprodane ;)
<napsy> prej so se prodajale po 10eu
<sasa84> ja, neki tazga so se mi zdi
<Matthai> kul, moram pol enkrat iti tja naokrog oz. deadalusa pobarat, da mi kakšno prinese
<sasa84> jaz si jo morm tud Å¡e nabaut :S
<nafisa> net rihtajo ... žal neuspešno :D
<andrejz> Pridte na pravajalski maraton pa lahko sprot še majčko kupte ;)
<nafisa> jst pa še ne vem, če bom pršla
<andrejz> pol moraš pa enga s pivom podkupit, da ti majco prinese ;)
<teardrop> majčke od ubuntuja smo nazadnje prodali novembra po mojem
<teardrop> jih je še več kot 100 tle na zalogi
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> sose izdelale
<andrejz> ja pa vsi obvezno v ubuntu majcah pridt
<andrejz> :)
<Gandalfar> jutro
<Gandalfar> whoa .. cist prevec ljudi
<andrejz> jutro
<Gandalfar> sam hotu sem pridt omenit, da ste cist nor urnik za soboto postavl
<napsy> urnik?
<Gandalfar> 8x po 45min prevajalskega sprinta
<andrejz> @napsy: http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/2011/03/urnik-za-prevajalski-maraton.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija: Urnik za prevajalski maraton
<andrejz> 7x
<andrejz> @gandalfar: 7x
<napsy> aja ok
<andrejz> zato pa je maraton :)
<napsy> hudo, pridni ste
<andrejz> @napsy: si dobil mail glede strani?
<napsy> mm ja sm se pridruzu
<andrejz> ql
<napsy> sj prav cene se tk ne bo nikol nic naredil :)
<napsy> bom pol se kaj napisu ko pridem domov
<andrejz> ok
<christooss_> psiho igrca
<christooss_> http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html
<Seniorita> qwop
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Quake 3 in wine problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4833/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Toribash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4847/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1099-1: GDM vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1099-1
<sasa84> ej, kdo zna kle hrvašk??
<CrazyLemon> not me
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov je busanc
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> ooo, tebe rabm :D
<sasa84> te kliknm :)
<CrazyLemon> neee
<CrazyLemon> neeeeee nooooooo
<CrazyLemon> lets make it  public!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> oh, glihkar bo rdeča zasvetla...
<sasa84> grrrr
<CrazyLemon> a si na semaforju? :))
<sasa84> brum brum :D
<nafisa> viva la kroacija :D
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> sasa84, kaj si nekej govorila za soboto ... češ da bom že vidla, kaj bo ...?
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> a?
<bogdanov> lool
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ok, pozabla je
<nafisa> :D
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Reprezentanca/Srbija/Novica/Komentar-Bizarno-a-resnicno.aspx
<Seniorita> Komentar: Bizarno, a resnično - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> pa uefa
<bogdanov> zihhhhh
<bogdanov> zdj rekla use prot srbiji
<bogdanov> mamu jim jebem
<nafisa> no ... Å¡e sestro mu ne
<nafisa> kaj pol, da mu mamo
<bogdanov> jah mt
<bogdanov> da kva nj
<bogdanov> a ti mala
<bogdanov> da cutis
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kaj da čutim?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanovga strapona
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> djesi drazenko srbine
<sasa84> ni on srbine ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, a ti si pol pa srb? če bom kej rabla ćirilico :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtqJpJeQM8M
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Đorđe Balašević - Priča o Vasi Ladačkom( nova verzija)
<sasa84> oh...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov je navadn busanc
<sasa84> in ime mu je ivan :P
<Mikoar> busanc
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ivan busanc
<Mikoar> velik slovencev spoloh ne ve kaka je razlika med srbijo in rep. srpsko
<Mikoar> mislijo da je to eno in isto
<sasa84> srbija je do kosova, republika srpska pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/A1jUM7WT
<Seniorita> Teme:  Poročanje o hroščih  Mehanična delavnica  Spletna trgovina Naročila  - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> teme za seminarsko :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti lohk jst zberem? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..če boš ti to stran nato še sprogramirala
<CrazyLemon> go ahead
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ma ja...pis of kejk ;)
<CrazyLemon> no pol kr izberi :D
<sasa84> podjetje za najem prevoza ;)
<CrazyLemon> to sm gledal ja :)
<sasa84> mehanična delavnica tud ni slaba ;)
<bajdec> kdaj pride beta?
<bajdec> pred 11 urami bi že morala :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa spletne ankete :)
<CrazyLemon> bajdec kje piše da bi mogla bit releaseana 11 ur nazaj? :)
<bajdec> oz.pričakovana...
<bajdec> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.04-beta-1
<Seniorita> ubuntu-11.04-beta-1 : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/beta-1/source/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Beta 1
<CrazyLemon> kok js vidim je že gor
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak je source
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa pobereš daily build od včeraj
<CrazyLemon> pa je isti crap
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bajdec> kaj veš kdaj bo desktop?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<napsy> so kaki novi screenshoti?
<CrazyLemon> screenshoti as in print screen al kot buildi ?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a veš tist k vam je zabil gol v estoniji? konstantin vassiljev? tip igra za koper...haha :D
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> CrazyLemon: as in print screen :)
<CrazyLemon> sj natty je ostal tak kot je bil..žal ni sprememb :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> sad but true :D
<Jorky> am...mene pa neki zanima. V čem je fora tega Unity pogona na katerega naj bi, oziroma je, presedlala naslednja različica Ubuntuja? Kaj clutter ni več konkurenčen al kako?
<Jorky> KEr če se ne motim bo tudi prihajajoči gnome 3 opustil clutter
<CrazyLemon> unity uporablja compiz..ker naj bi bil hitrejši
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> sem mi zdi da na ubuntu iz različice v različico stalno neki spreminjajo - vizualno mislm
<Jorky> to mi ni preveč ušeč
<nafisa> ej, a je wifi s prenosom 300mbs dost za gledanje HDTV?
<Jorky> pomoje da ja
<Jorky> jst mam 200mbs če se ne motim pa mi čist ok dela
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> Jorky, :*
<Jorky> np
<nafisa> kubaaannnccc :D
<kubanc> nafisa, jeah, what's up :)
<Jorky> love is in the air :D
<frojnd> Jorky: installeraj WM pa ne bos opazu razlik v DE :P
<Jorky> ma ne itak mi ni do ubunutuja
<Jorky> sam spremljam pa vseen mal razvoj
<Jorky> in mi ni jasno zakaj skos spreminjajo izgled, raj naj se posvetijo jedru
<kubanc> Jorky, sej ubuntu se ne posveca jedru...
<kubanc> http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2009/08/24/who-works-on-the-linux-kernel/
<Seniorita> Who Works on the Linux Kernel? &#8211; Intel Software Network Blogs
<sasa84> jou jou jou :D
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84 say heeey
<sasa84> wuhuuuuu
<alyosha> sasa84 say hoooo :D
<sasa84> ljoškooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> ja kva je zdj
<sasa84> hoooooooooooooooo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<alyosha> evo lih sem se najedu ko prašič:D
<sasa84> a si kej pridn? :D
<alyosha> smo Å¡li na pico tu u Primavero
<sasa84> uuuuuu
 * sasa84 bi tud pico!
<alyosha> veš kko majo velike pice
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ne stoji na krozniku
<sasa84> kje je že primavera*
<alyosha> samo danes je natakarca malo zajebala ne
<alyosha> jebemjo
<alyosha> ma original je u izli
<alyosha> zdj so odprli tudi u kp
<alyosha> tam kjer je bil Mac:D u mercatorju
<alyosha> in zdj je odprta koamj mesec dva in majo neko akcijo
<alyosha> z kuponom dobis 2 za eno
<alyosha> pico
<alyosha> in meni so tko odbre da bi usak dan jo jedu:D
<sasa84> pismo, morm pridt kej u kp :D
<christooss_> a je to v mestu v izoli
<christooss_> al ket na obrobju
<christooss_> jo btw :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma tko
<alyosha> zraven Å¡parja
<alyosha> na semaforju
<alyosha> ubistvu ni u centru ne
<sasa84> christooss, juhu mišl :D
<alyosha> rožice so narisane na piceriji
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ooo, nas ljoši tko romantiš ;)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> http://primavera.si
<Seniorita> Pizzerija Primavera
<alyosha> meni so najbolse pice tu na obali
<alyosha> lepe dobre velike:D
<alyosha> samo web so pa natakarji delali verjetno:D
<christooss_> alyosha bomo Å¡li enkrat pogledat
<christooss_> k ponavad grem v santa lucijo
<christooss_> tm je men res hudo za jest
<alyosha> no no tam so tudi dobre
<alyosha> je je
<christooss_> sasa84 jo jo
<alyosha> jaz sem mel pisarno nad santa lucijo dve leti:D
<alyosha> sem jedu dol usak drugi dan
<alyosha> :D
<christooss_> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Wireless, mikrofon in tv-out  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4845/new/posts/
<christooss_> lucky bastard
<christooss_> :)
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> use majo dobro tam za jestr
<alyosha> jest*
<christooss_> tm majo res hude testenine
<alyosha> ja ja
 * sasa84 obožuje testenine
<alyosha> sj tu u primaveri majo tudi drugo use za jest...samo nisem še nikoli probal tko da nemoram rečt če je ql
<alyosha> samo diši ful obro:d
<alyosha> z čim sasa84 ?:D
<sasa84> 1x gremo v kp kej pojest...a ne christooss ? :)
<alyosha> najrajsi?
<christooss_> sasa84 z veseljem
<sasa84> alyosha, ma bi rekla, d so najbolš... paradajz, bazilika
<alyosha> vi kr pridte bo CrazyLemon  častu se je hvalu neki
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> kje se skriva zdj
<christooss_> smetana ftw :)
<sasa84> uu, kšna dobra carbonara tud ni slaba
<alyosha> uff
<christooss_> jup
<sasa84> tud bolognese
<christooss_> to majo pa v kranj skor najboljše :)
<christooss_> buf
<alyosha> tudi samo mora bit dobra
<sasa84> ma glavn d je makaron :D
<christooss_> sasa84 enako
<sasa84> haha
<christooss_> makaroni so zakon
<sasa84> no no...pridemo dol ;)
<alyosha> ma pašta je usa dobra
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa njoki
<alyosha> mooo za 50. let od tašče smo bli na nekem kmečkem turizmu
<sasa84> jst pa christooss uletiva do aljoša, pa mejbi če crazy pride, če bo dost pogumn ;)
<alyosha> dol u dolini dragonije nkje u gozdu
<alyosha> in so meli tašne njoke z tartufi
<alyosha> da praw nisem mogu verjet
<alyosha> topili so se u ustih
<sasa84> uf
<alyosha> Kortina
<alyosha> jebemti kako so bli dobri:D
<alyosha> unih ne bom nikoli pozabu
<Mikoar> po cem pa majo okus tartufi?
<alyosha> hmm
<sasa84> po Å¡tumfah :P
<alyosha> ma meni ko se delajo
<christooss_> Mikoar po tartufih :)
<alyosha> diši ko da plin pušča
<sasa84> tartufi...
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss_> :)
<alyosha> res
<christooss_> mogoče je pa res plin spuščal :)
<sasa84> ma kšnga fuuuuuuuul posebnega okusa men nimajo
<alyosha> tu doma pri punci delajo 2x na teden tartufe
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> in je res ko da plin pusca
<alyosha> še pol olje tartufovo čez
<alyosha> se skoraj zadušiš:D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> men niso kej prou posebnga
<sasa84> moj bratranc je kuhar pa mi včasih kej bl tko prprav...to so une fore s tartufi pa kej z žafranom packajo...
<alyosha> ma meni tartufi tudi niso neki waw samo tko..pašejo z kašno pašto al pa njoki
<sasa84> čez makarone ga ni!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> al pa kšni široki rezanci z morskimi...mmmmmmmmmmmm
<christooss_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> hehe meni morski niso dobri:D razen hobotnice u solati:D
<christooss_> zdej sm pa res lačn
<christooss_> :(
<alyosha> hehe:D bo treba kuhat:D
<alyosha> jz pa tko lepo zdj tu lezim in sem sit do ušes:D
<alyosha> Å¡e danes je zajebala neki
<alyosha> natakarca
<alyosha> in mi je dala
<alyosha> sem naroču pico z hrenovkami + suha salama
<alyosha> in zenska je zajebala neki
<alyosha> in mi je dala z pikantno salamo in gobicami in Å¡e suha salama:D
<alyosha> tko da sem mel pico polno suhe salame:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> uno res polno
<alyosha> nevem kakojim ni blo jasno da neki ne Å¡tima:D
<christooss_> kuhar pa zih k mu je kelnarca rekla
<christooss_> naročilo
<christooss_> cko WTF ker idiot bo tolk suhe salame na pici
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> unemu ni blo nic jasno sigurno ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ki moja pica se klice Vienese ona pa mi je dala Vesuvio
<alyosha> je pomoje lih eno spodaj
<alyosha> in je klikniča narobe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo dobro sem prezivel:D
<alyosha> samo mi je skurlo usta dobro je bla neka res poštena pekoča salama
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Urnik za Slovenski prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4848/new/posts/
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> sem spil pol pol litra radenske da sem h sebi prišu:D
<alyosha> sem kr zašvicaw:DD
<alyosha> ful
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pismo bi zdej ene dobre makarončke
<alyosha> sj si doma to nardiš apcap
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> z tuno in smetano..to jz največkrat prakticiram
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> tuno in smetano?
<alyosha> nisi Å¡e jedla?
<alyosha> to je THE pašta:D
<christooss_> hm to je pa za probat
<sasa84> recept!
<alyosha> tuna poprazena z petrsiljem malo
<sasa84> christooss, vzem svinčnik v roke ;)
<christooss_> k gremo s frendi km na dopust večkrat jemo bolonjske + tatarska
<alyosha> in una smetana za kuhanje
<alyosha> samo mora bit gosta nesme bit redka
<alyosha> in sol in to je to
<sasa84> daš od lublanskih?
<christooss_> creme fraishe :)
<sasa84> hm...
<alyosha> sasa84 ma meni je najbolsa una iz eurospina:) če pa ni une pol pa una u merkatorju rumana ki je neka italjanska
<sasa84> za probat ;)
<alyosha> in je res dobro
<alyosha> moraš pol uno smetano malo zavret
<alyosha> da se zgosti Å¡e bolj
<alyosha> in pride tašno pacasto bolj
<alyosha> se pirme za pašto dobro
<christooss_> itak
<sasa84> eh, bova s christooss kr na južno pršla...kaj bova to doma packala :P
<alyosha> hehe:D
<christooss_> :)
<alyosha> čez 2 mesca bo kuhnja narjena:D
<alyosha> zdj je se gradbišče:D
<sasa84> no no...kr računej ;)
<alyosha> sploh ni problema
<alyosha> jz rad kuham:D
<sasa84> d bova jst pa christooss čez dva mesca tud lačna :P
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> verjamem da bosta ja:D
<christooss_> če zdej nehava jest
<sasa84> uf...
<christooss_> pol boš mogu cel kamjon makaronov nabavt :)
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> in pol bomo šli mal zaležt...pol pa spet jemo naprej ;)
<alyosha> mamo tu čez mejo tako jfabriko pašte:D
<alyosha> 5min od doma
<alyosha> ajd 10 da ne pretiravamo:D
<alyosha> sasa84 bo tudi terasica odzadaj tko da boste meli kje se qulirat za naslednji obrok:D
<sasa84> zmenen!
<sasa84> kaj bo pa za sladico? :P
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> bom jst zrihtu sladico :)
<sasa84> kaj pa bo? ;)
<christooss_> biskvit v čokoladi s kokosom
<christooss_> pa Å¡e en secret recept mam zdej
<christooss_> sam če vam je všeč čokolada :)
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> čokolada je zakon
<alyosha> lol kašno sliko ma kolega na FB
<alyosha> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183423_1607556071325_1308874048_31451765_3012146_n.jpg
<sasa84> christooss, maš ti punco?
<alyosha> haha sasa84 se spet tu ponuja:pp
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1308874048
<christooss_> sasa84 ne
<sasa84> alyosha, če ne dobim glih lokacije na morju, bom pa vsaj kuharja! :P
<alyosha> pametno!
<alyosha> :D
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> christooss, če delaš dobre sladice...te bom jst oženila :P
<alyosha> si uciraj ze ugotovila da omožila
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, huda slikca...a jo lohk ukradem? :P
<alyosha> oženla boš če bo res huda parcela:DD
<sasa84> omožila, oženila...vatevr :P
<alyosha> lahko lahko ni moja:D
<alyosha> kolega ma na profilu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ma d best je! :D
<alyosha> huda je huda:D
<christooss_> sasa84 sicer sladic zelo mal delam
<christooss_> bl kuham "glavne" jedi pa to
<alyosha> oo ne ne sladice so zakon:D
<alyosha> zdj smo lih en dan skombinirali
<alyosha> kao tiramisu
<alyosha> samo ni
<alyosha> piškote spodaj
<alyosha> in pol krema pride
<alyosha> maskarpone in nutela
<alyosha> in pol s5 piškote
<alyosha> in vanilja in mascarpone
<alyosha> in pol s5 piškote in nutela mascarpone
<christooss_> itak da so zakon sladice
<christooss_> alyosha fuck off
<alyosha> in pride fucking dobro:D
<christooss_> :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> probaj enkrat res
<alyosha> samo moraš dobro namočit piškote
 * sasa84 pa rada dela panna cotto :D
<alyosha> in itak moraš u hladilnih za usaj 12h
<alyosha> pride neverjetno
<alyosha> to mi je tudi super ja:D
<sasa84> men je to d best sladicA
<christooss_> a to maš bebi piškote
<alyosha> christooss:  ja ja bebi
<sasa84> vrjetn ma bebi
<alyosha> tu bo hmalu treba menjat ime od kanala na #cooking with ubuntu
<alyosha> :D
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> fak kolk sm zdej lačn morm it gledat mal food porn na net, da potešim svoje želje :P
<sasa84> ahahahaha
<alyosha> :DD
<christooss_> k nimam nič sladkega doma :(
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> pizd ajaz bi šow na kašen tečaj
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj je mone
<alyosha> tko kako se dela z začimbami
<sasa84> christooss, naredi si šmorn-carski praženec ;)
<alyosha> ooo lej ga
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst sem v nedeljo pekla pecivo :))
<alyosha> kašno nafisa ?
<alyosha> :d
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kake začimbe te zanimajo? D:
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon smo se zmenli da nas pelješ u primavero:D
<nafisa> ej, nič po receptu
<nafisa> kr tko sem neki spacala ...
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon gremo na pico
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  hehe une so pršle:D smo skuhali preveč z unih:D
<alyosha> nafisa:  ja ma kaj je osnova:D
<alyosha> čoko al sadje?
<alyosha> al vanila?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha une??
<nafisa> čokoladn biskvit ... pol pa za nadev kisla smetana s kokosom ... pa čokoladna glazura
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne je se mi pica :D
<sasa84> pol pa makarončke :D
<alyosha> nafisa pol neki kao bounty:D zher gut
<CrazyLemon> tudi ne :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: une zelene konopljaste:D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi sploh jedu nič kar znam doma naredit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti boš jedu lepinjo :P
<nafisa> ni bounty
<nafisa> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> jedu bi kako morsko specialiteto
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ma ti pelji nas bomo mi jedli:D
<nafisa> bounty nima kisle smetane
<christooss_> mami lačen sem
<alyosha> nafisa: jaja vem da ni...je neki podobno tko
<christooss_> aja wrong window :P
<alyosha> seveda ma
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma lej..mam placa za 4 osebe v avtu
<sasa84> christooss, LOL
<nafisa> ja, ker bounty-ja tud že delala
<nafisa> zato povem
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..lahk vas peljem pa pol vi pojejte kar želite pa vas pridem iskat
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :DD
<christooss_> CrazyLemon a hujšaš
<alyosha> JA!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> a boš tud plaču?
<CrazyLemon> christooss kako si vedu????
<nafisa> jst grem lahko vmes dam jest
<alyosha> nafisa samo mi damo kislo smetano tudi u bounty
<nafisa> viiiiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..alyosha pravi da vas js samo peljem :>
<alyosha> pff
<sasa84> no ok
<christooss_> nč nč :)
<nafisa> sasa84, kdaj greve pa tja k mojmu kolegu? :D
<nafisa> :P
<alyosha> pelješ => prideš iskat odpelješ plačaš odpelješ nazaj
<sasa84> jst pa christooss prideva v kp, poberemo aljošo...in gremo jest, ti boš pa gledu :D
<alyosha> to spada use zraven:D
<christooss_> btw a kdo pride v soboto
<CrazyLemon> bom js pobrau alyosho
<CrazyLemon> medtem k bo prečkau cesto
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> lol
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> boš vidu ti
<alyosha> tibom avto pretepu:D
<sasa84> nafisa, bomo šli 1x... čak no, zdj je hrana v igri :P
<CrazyLemon> ne mi avta tikat ker se bova zlasala :D
<CrazyLemon> že tko je zdej bogi :(
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si spet bambija povozu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js nikoli bambija nisem povozu :D
<CrazyLemon> btw! offtopic ste!! </miha_trenutek>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon aja kako pa maš plac samo za 4?
<alyosha> kaj si en sedez vn vrgu?:D
<alyosha> al kao tvoj avto je tko nizek?:D
<alyosha> racing pa take fore:D
<CrazyLemon> jah..5i sm js
<CrazyLemon> al se misliš ti vozit brez mene :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<alyosha> aja pa tko povej:D
<alyosha> ke tip
<sasa84> lohk pa nam crazy sam avto pusti pa mi furamo :P
<alyosha> povej ti meni kaj iz enega free joomla templata
<alyosha> u drugi template
<alyosha> lahko dajes stvari al ne?
<alyosha> sasa84: ga rabimo še da plača:D
<alyosha> on je pun:D
<sasa84> sj res :P
<nafisa> v nedeljo zjutr dobim enga transvestita :s
<CrazyLemon> pun (crapa) si pozabu
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> tko da v soboto zgodi it spat
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sam enga?? če nista dva sploh ni fun :s
<sasa84> CrazyLemon že ve :P
<nafisa> ma, en iz beograda
<nafisa> za sobo
<nafisa> do nedelje zjutr
<nafisa> pač ... 7 dni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 afkors ;)
<alyosha> dj dj CrazyLemon  ne se delat da nimaš dinarja
<CrazyLemon> dont be jealous :p
<alyosha> povejrajsi kaj z temi avtorskimi pravicami?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti si vseved
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poglej licence
<sasa84> alyosha, crazy ma zihr keša k ...k koper železovga oksida :P
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a misliš da sm tko hud da še 3 mesce kašljaš po "tem" ?:)))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> nč, se morm it mal vlogo učit
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa se Å¡e tipkamo
<sasa84> čafčula :D
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss 
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: kašno licenco da preberem?
<CrazyLemon> pod kako licenco sta izdana templatea
<CrazyLemon> če ju lahko spreminjaš etc
<CrazyLemon> uživaj saša
<alyosha> mjooj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj je blo narobe na makaronarskem windowsu? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] brodul: Free For All LAN Party  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4849/new/posts/
<alyosha> ma nwem kako
<alyosha> ampak so se upisali dnsji
<alyosha> so bli sicer pravi
<alyosha> ampak nwem
<alyosha> weird
<alyosha> uglavnem uno sem pol opobrisal in je delalo
<alyosha> oz. sem dal na automtic
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo nwewm pa kako so se upisali kr iz nič
<bajdec> a dela v Wmware player unity?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dnsji se poberejo z routerja
<alyosha> ja ma se ne upišejo praw notri
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> weird...samo tudi čudno da ni delalo ker dnsji so bli pravi
<alyosha> wlda bi moglo delat pol
<CrazyLemon> kateri so  'pravi' dnsji :D
<alyosha> pa tej od t2
<alyosha> ki jih mam u routerju
<alyosha> isti so bli tu upisani u winih
<alyosha> in to samo dnsji so bli ročno IP pa automatic
<alyosha> nwem kaj ga je to zmedlo
<alyosha> ker zdj če greš tam pogledat je pač na auto
<alyosha> veird
<CrazyLemon> windows pač
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če boš kdaj hotu jest bigass sendivč
<CrazyLemon> za malo para
<CrazyLemon> pojdi v mlinčka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sendviče majo tudi?
<CrazyLemon> 2.30€ OGROMEN sendvič :D
<alyosha> ze narjene al kako?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Wireless, mikrofon in tv-out  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4845/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> suha salama + kuhan prsut + sirni namaz + kumarce + paprike
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> in ne Å¡parajo s salamo :)
<alyosha> jebotte
<alyosha> use to not?
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<alyosha> al to so kombinacije razlicne?:D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ma lahko recimo brez paprike in prsuta'
<CrazyLemon> ne..vse to not..turistični al ka je :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ne..ker jih ne delajo tam v mlinčku
<CrazyLemon> ampak so že zapakirani
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> samo majo tudi kasne druge kombinacije wlda?
<alyosha> ma to u original mlinčku ne tam u novem?
<CrazyLemon> itak..ni samo en sendvič :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..tisti novi ma samo sladke stvari kolko js vem
<CrazyLemon> moram prašat staro
<alyosha> kaj stara ti tam dela?
<alyosha> kaj pol ko pridem tam rečem
<alyosha> mene je crazy poslal:DD
<CrazyLemon> stara dela v mlinotestu..ne mlinčku
<alyosha> in bo rekla as lud čovek koji crazy:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..lih zaradi takih "mene je pa tapata poslal"
<CrazyLemon> so zdej ukinli interne popuste
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> nimaste več?
<alyosha> plačaš celo pico?:D
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<CrazyLemon> prej je bla 4.80€ cela..zdej bo 6€ :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> so vas kr zjebali:D
<alyosha> zdj en dan lih smo bli tam na kavi
<alyosha> in krofih
<alyosha> in brijoših
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> lepo na sončku
<alyosha> samo jebe to ki je cesta tkoj zraven in uni kamjoni ko grejo mimo se praw trese
<CrazyLemon> mja..malo je preblizu
<CrazyLemon> je bolše it dol v tisti mlinček
<CrazyLemon> na brijoš pa kavo
<alyosha> ja samo tam nimajo zunaj
<alyosha> moraš bit zaprt not
<CrazyLemon> hm..siguren?
<alyosha> ma mislim da ni nic zunaj
<alyosha> se peljemo veckrat mimo
<alyosha> in ni videt
<CrazyLemon> bom prašau staro če mislijo kaj dat vn
<CrazyLemon> bi blo pametno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> pomoje nesmejo
<alyosha> ki je pločnik
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js na fax
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ob peptih popoldan Å¡tarta komaj na fax
<CrazyLemon> jah..kdaj pa :D
 * CrazyLemon off
<Sky[x]> Če pa vam je Ljubljana odročna, boste lahko prevajalski maraton spremljali (in tudi sodelovali) tudi preko irc kanala #ubuntu.si na strežniku freenode.
<Sky[x]> a ni ubuntu-si ?
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> lapsus
<nafisa> jst kdaj tud kiksnem
<andrejz> popravljeno
<andrejz> saj je bilo dvakrat napisano in 1x prav
<andrejz> :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kako bomo spremljali to online?
<alyosha> mislim kak obo zgledalo?
 * sasa84 pokaže osle alyosha in zgine
<zdobersek> zelo odgovorno.
<nafisa> zakaj mi firefox tok fakin rama požre, da mi kr komp zamrzne???
<Sky[x]> ma ta FF ga neki ful serje zadne cajte res
<sasa84> chrome ftw!
<alyosha> jz sem obupal nad FF...Å¡teka za popizdit
<yang> probaj chrome/chromium
<nafisa> a to je blo meni?
<yang> ne, za alyosha
<yang> al pa tebi tudi ja
<nafisa> k jst sem preko firexoxa prejle Å¡imfala :D
<yang> jaja
<nafisa> saj imam chrome ... sam par stvari je bolš delat v ff
<yang> chrome neprimerno manj steka
<nafisa> vem
<yang> naj bi bil browser z najmanj napakami
<nafisa> saj prisegam na chrome
<alyosha> yang ja ja jaz sem prešaltal na chrome ze neki časa nazaj
<christooss_> chrome sux :P
<alyosha> samo ma učasih kašne motnje z flashom
<alyosha> čene pa dela ql
<nafisa> samo ... kako naj drugače 2 FBja na1x laufam?
<alyosha> pa to me moti ko enih strani ne odpre če ne daš www.
<yang> alyosha: flash ni ravno od chromiuma odvisen....
<christooss_> flash ma motnje sam s sabo
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> aha
<christooss_> ff4 je majka
<nafisa> flash mi isto v obeh Å¡teka
<christooss_> vsaj kej se da nastavt
<alyosha> nwem no učasih mi ne odpira k ar je u flashu
<christooss_> 3.6 je bil pa počasen
<alyosha> christooss:  ja sj ne da je slab...samo meni tako Å¡teka da nemoram delat sploh
<alyosha> mogoče laptop neki ni komptibilen z njim:)
<yang> alyosha: to mors pogledat kako nalozis flash preko distribucije
<christooss_> alyosha katera verzija? 4?
<alyosha> yang: ma nikoli nisem neki extra nalagal nikamor:)
<alyosha> christooss:  jah 4ko sem probal samo to beta verzijo
<alyosha> zdj to official nisem Å¡e dal gor
<alyosha> samo ta beta mi je Å¡tekala isto ko 3.6
<christooss_> ja pol maš pa neki v profilu zjeban
<yang> ii  iceweasel                            3.5.16-5                       Web browser based on Firefox
<christooss_> men dela ko Å¡us
<christooss_> ff4 seveda
<alyosha> samo tudi ko sem mel wine na tem laptopu
<alyosha> mi je FF Å¡tekal
<alyosha> yang: iceweasel?:D
<christooss_> prosta različica firefox :)
<nafisa> men pa komp zmrzne ...
<yang> 4.0 je samo v debian experiemental
<nafisa> ko mam več ko 4 zavihke
<christooss_> yang na mozilla.org
<christooss_> je tud :)
<nafisa> jst imam tud 4
<nafisa> :))
<yang> ja, ampak bom raje pocakal, da jo vrzejo v testing
<alyosha> nafisa: to je ker maš rama premalo..oz. ker ga ff preveč požre
<alyosha> nevem nevem
<alyosha> chrome pa Å¡iba ne:D
<christooss_> nafisa jst mam od 20-40 tabov skoz odprtih in ni panike
<yang> nafisa: pomagas si lahko tako, da vsake toliko ugasnes FF in ga znova zazenes
<alyosha> 30 zavihkov pa Å¡ekr dela
<christooss_> če pa v chrome odpreš 30 tabov
<christooss_> pa ni več uporaben
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to maš praw ja
<alyosha> moraš vedet usaj priblizno kje je kaj
<alyosha> ker piše ne več nič:D
<christooss_> jup
<nafisa> ah ... pol mi ni poante uporabljat
<nafisa> če morm zapirat usake tok časa
<nafisa> :((
<yang> ne vem jst 30 tabov ravno nimam, ker jih sproti zapiram , tja do 10 imam
<christooss_> alyosha sej zarad tega sem jst prešaltal na firefox
<alyosha> jaz sem pa FF vedno mel in mi je bil super
<alyosha> pol je pa kr štekat začel
<nafisa> jst imam do 15
<nafisa> samo ... pač ...
<yang> pa pazim da nimam odprtih strani ki bi zaganjal flash, tist potem pozira memory
<nafisa> jst bi rabila mal več rama :D hahaha
<alyosha> kolko maš nafisa ?
<nafisa> 1 GB
<alyosha> pizda jz mam mislim da 3gb pa kr ne dela uredu
<nafisa> netbook pač ...
<alyosha> dela kot da bi na 486 lawfal
<christooss_> alyosha mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup :)
<christooss_> pa potem na nov vse naštimi
<alyosha> ma sj lahko dam kr remove itak nimam kaj preveč za pazit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj bom probal:D
<christooss_> no ok pač rajš predlagam "varno" brisanje
<christooss_> pa Å¡e Å¡tirko si gor flikn
<christooss_> k 3.6 itak nima za burek prot 4
<christooss_> :)
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> samo kaj 4ko lahko samo prek mozilla.org
<alyosha> negre prek centra?
<christooss_> ja
<christooss_> in?
<alyosha> ne ne samo prašam:D
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> pomoje obstaja kšn ppa
<christooss_> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Seniorita> SourceForge.net: ubuntuzilla
<christooss_> sam ti predlagam kr iz uradne strani
<alyosha> ze pobiram iz mozille
<alyosha> :D
<christooss_> k se vsaj sistemska ne zjebe
<christooss_> pač se upgrejda ko se upgrejda
<christooss_> do takrat pa laufaš iz home
<alyosha> amm caki tu vedno poabim kako to gre ze:D
<alyosha> kaj kr odpakiram
<alyosha> in pol instaliram
<alyosha> al kako
<alyosha> neda se mi preveč razmisljat sem zaspan:p
<christooss_> ja v home odpakiraš in zalaufaš firefox datoteko iz te mape
<christooss_> ni treba nič inštalirat
<alyosha> aha aha
<christooss_> sam zaženeš
<alyosha> kaj te addone dodam al ne?
<alyosha> neki ubuntu modifications?
<alyosha> aja ne
<alyosha> kaj to piše da ubuntu FF modifications are not compatible with this bersion
<alyosha> version and heve been disabled
<alyosha> in Bindwood isto
<alyosha> ??
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> pizda samo Å¡e vedno...tu nek javascript mam rotating images
<alyosha> in Å¡tekajo
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> jebemti FF
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Wireless, mikrofon in tv-out  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4845/new/posts/
 * sasa84 uščipne alyosha in s*zdi
<alyosha> auuuuuč
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha uščipne sasa84 nazaj!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> au!!!
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 2 čez rit ne pa au:D
<sasa84> ej, ne ti men pfff
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> pfffffffffffff
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :DD
 * sasa84 se postavi kt oreng baba
<alyosha> sori sori
<alyosha> naum več
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> Å¡e eno tako, te bom s kuhavnco natolkla
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> pffff
 * sasa84 še 1x uščipne alyosha *nism bla jst*
<alyosha> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> boš dobila čez rit:D
<alyosha> 2 3 4
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> no, mal pa me lohk naspenkaš...sam d ne bo BigWhale vidu
<alyosha> ok ok na brzino:D
 * alyosha spank! spank! sasa84 
<alyosha> :D
 * sasa84 da hitr hlače dol
<alyosha> haa Å¡e enkrat
<sasa84> yes yes yes!
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha spank! spaaank!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> grrrrrr
<alyosha> čaki moram po pripomočke:D
<alyosha> brb
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sej bi rekla tyt pa nimava cajta :P
 * alyosha spanks sasa84  with large rubber dildow
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ou!
<sasa84> upam, d je pinki barvi....
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<sasa84> čak, kaj sm že učer slišala en izraz...
<sasa84> kobajagi al nek tazga LOL
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj naj bi to blo?
<alyosha> uuu so mi prinesli nutelino torticooo:D
<alyosha> boš malo?
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha sends sasa84 peace off cake via DCC
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sprejmi
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mmmm
<alyosha> ko je dobra:D
<alyosha> mamo 20m od hiše slaščičarno
<alyosha> eno bolših na obali
<sasa84> http://www.centerslo.net/slvnforum/replies.asp?FID=4&MID=2110
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> Oddelek za slovenistiko - FORUM - Kobajagi
<kobajagi> lol
<kubanc> dans je pa mali petek
<kubanc> akcija :D
<alyosha> lol
<kobajagi> lol
<alyosha> kobajagi
<alyosha> mali petek?
<alyosha> :D
<kobajagi> hahahahahaha
<kubanc> seveda...
<kobajagi> k kšn japonc... a ja, un je biu mijagi :D
<kubanc> pali po materijali
<alyosha> kobajagi: jz sem pa ze mislu da je nekdo tu na forumu res kobajagi :D
<kobajagi> hahahahaha
<kubanc> kobajagi je sin od cumajagija
<alyosha> kubanc: kaj bi to blo mali petek?:D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> alyosha, mali petek je dan pred petkom
<alyosha> sj se mi je zdelo da bo kaj takega:D
<kobajagi> veliki petek je pol pa sobota al kwa? :P
<kubanc> cumajagi je pa sosed od fukajagija, kateri je porocen z zeno, ki slisi na ime fafajagi
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> hahaha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to z malim petkom so une črnogorske fore
<alyosha> kao so meli sestanek
<kobajagi> evo, kubanc vse ve ;)
<alyosha> kako bojo meli urnik na firmi
<kubanc> kobajagi, se strinjam
<alyosha> in so se zmenli da pač pondeljek se ne dela ker si utrujen od vikenda tko da negre
<alyosha> pol torek se je treba pirpravit za na delo
<alyosha> sreda se dela
<alyosha> četrtek je pol že mali petek
<alyosha> petek so pirprave na vikend
<alyosha> vikend pa je itak fraj
<kubanc> alyosha, mi bomo naredil stranko katero se bo borila da je ponedelk fraj dan
<alyosha> nebomo wlda delali:D
<alyosha> kubanc:  lol:D
<alyosha> vas bojo odstrelli:D
<kubanc> in to zato, ker so nedelje cedalje bolj zajebane
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> veš kašen minus je to za drzavo:D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<kubanc> alyosha, ce nas bodo odstrelili, potem gre pol slovenije, ker je vecina ZA
<kubanc> ta bo prvi referendum kateri bo podprt vec kot 50%
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> haha
<alyosha> lol:Dd
<kubanc> alyosha, to ni minus za drzavo
<kubanc> ker bodo ljudje se bolj zapravlali
<kubanc> tko da...
<kubanc> in ce bo ponedeljek frej dan, bo folk vec delal cez teden
<kubanc> za zakon je perpetum mobile
<kubanc> :D:D:D:D:
<kubanc> edini film, k se ga splaca trenutno pogledat je angry birds
<alyosha_> jebemti tašen laptop
<alyosha_> :D
<kubanc> mislm a je sploh ksn dovr film odzuni?
<alyosha_> kašen je to angry birds movie?
<alyosha_> ma res nebi vedu:D
<kobajagi> sj res...nej kdo pove kšn dobr filmčk
<kubanc> alyosha_, :D:D a ne pogooglej angry birds :D
<kobajagi> dj alyosha lohk bi si zmislu kšno bolš ime
<alyosha> !google angry birds
<Seniorita> Rovio - Angry Birds http://www.rovio.com/index.php?page=angry-birds
<alyosha> ahh to je igrica:D
<kubanc> alyosha, preimenuj se v aljejoša
<alyosha> !google angry birds movie
<Seniorita> Angry Birds: The Movie - napovednik filma - Splet > Novice ... http://www.connect.si/splet/novice-5/angry-birds-the-movie-napovednik-filma/
<kubanc> haha
<kobajagi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMltvlqEM54 za aljoša :DS
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Angry Birds Peace Treaty
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> pagba kagbakaba bakagaba
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> Jest vse vidim ... Sam tolk da veste.
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kobajagi: hitro se skrij
<alyosha> :D
<kobajagi> lol
<kobajagi> alyosha, ni treba...ti si itak sašo spenku, ne kobajagija :P
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kubanc:  http://www.connect.si/splet/novice-5/angry-birds-the-movie-napovednik-filma/
<Seniorita> Angry Birds: The Movie - napovednik filma - Splet > Novice - Connect.si
<alyosha> kaj ta napovednik si mislu?:D
<kobajagi> in, ti je všeč filmčk? :P
<alyosha> hud je:DD
<alyosha> je je
<kobajagi> hahahaha
<alyosha> huda sta oba:D
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> prepelicja jajca
<kubanc> :D
<kobajagi> say what, say what... fuck off LOL
<kubanc> who sad who?
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<kobajagi> pa pesmica je zakon
<kobajagi> lol
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1bsVpqcmEE&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Milice kontrola prometa
<kobajagi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Sdkps0Quo
<kobajagi> loooooool
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Israeli humor - Hope kindergarten
<CrazyMelon> upsie daisy
<alyosha> ma kjesi melona
<alyosha> sem ze mislu da si falu šolo ki te ni blo tolko časa:D
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyMelon> jebiga..ssledil predavanju :D
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<CrazyMelon> luzar kaj ces :D
<CrazyMelon> iscem cheap baterijo za prenosnik
<CrazyMelon> danes mi je javlo da je baterija pretty low in da bi bilo pametno kupit drugo
<Sky[x]> uff
<Sky[x]> p kok str leptop ? :>
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa  vem
<CrazyMelon> starejsi k tvoj ce se prav spomnem
<CrazyMelon> torej..2/3 leta star
 * kobajagi pošlata CrazyLemon po riti in sp*di
<CrazyMelon> a te red moram whoisat
<CrazyMelon> olajsaj mi delo pa povej hu da fak are ju :D
<kobajagi> nope
<CrazyMelon> ah
<kobajagi> ha
<CrazyMelon> dokler cenzuriras spi.. si verjetno verna ;p
<kobajagi> looooooooooool
<kobajagi> ja, kobajagi :D
<kobajagi> hahahahaha
<CrazyMelon> kobajagi verna ja
<CrazyMelon> :p
<kobajagi> včer sem slišala to besedo in mi je tok smešna :D
<CrazyMelon> uporabna ;)
<kobajagi> sem mogla poguglat kaj pomen
<CrazyMelon> nc..predavanje time
<nafisa> haha ... kobajagi :D
<kubanc> torej sasa se pise kobajagi
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMelon> ah ja
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a nisi ti CrazyMelon, al kako je zdej to?
<kubanc> vse neki fejkate :P
<CrazyMelon> ti mi nehaj pingat desktop
<CrazyMelon> jebela cesta
<CrazyMelon> nonstop to pocnes :)
<kubanc> ja clovek, kako pa naj drgac napisem tvoje ime
<CrazyMelon> napisi crazymelon ne lemon :)
<kubanc> al to treba napisat celo ime...
<kubanc> tam ti pa tab tipka pomaga ;D
<CrazyMelon> ma bravo! ;)
<CrazyMelon> dvakrat tab pa je
<Grega> uh
<Grega> radlo sem vinjen
<Grega> rahlo, seveda
<Grega> :))
<kubanc> Grega, kva pa potem tle delas
<kubanc> pejt vn na babe
<Grega> zdaj sem prisel
<Grega> zdaj.. da zarmislim
<Grega> razmislim, seveda
<kubanc> ti se kr zamisl :D
<kubanc> :P
<Grega> ne vem.. ce grem zdaj v ruse z avtom, bo stala.. ne smem to
<kubanc> ma taxi oštja
<Grega> uuuu, to je 40eur!
<kubanc> ja potem pejt pa h sosedi
<kubanc> ;)
<Grega> za 40eur sem jaz 2x pijan doma
<Grega> mhmmm
<Grega> hmmm
<Grega> ummm
<Grega> me ze glava bloli
<Grega> boli
<Grega> nekaj morem hitro spit
<Grega> :)
<CrazyMelon> lejga..taprav s
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41rPcrb68nw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Šank Rock-Laški pir
<CrazyMelon> pijanc*
<Grega> :(
<Grega> zakaj si tako nespostljiv do mene
<CrazyMelon> nemaram pijanih voznikov :(
<Grega> tudi jaz imam custva!
<Grega> sja en bom vozil
<Grega> bimbo
<CrazyMelon> zakaj me zmerjas
<CrazyMelon> zakaj si tako nasilen pijanc
<Grega> ce si pa krejziiiii
<kubanc> uuu xchat prepir :D
<CrazyMelon> :(
<Grega> irssi!
<Grega> :>
<Grega> u krejziiii
<Grega> :))
<Grega> aha!
<Grega> karma
<CrazyMelon> skyu je dougxas ;)
<CrazyMelon> c*
<Grega> mislig dougxxxcas
<Grega> ah, ne bom se vec trudil
<Grega> grem lulat ok
<Grega> ne vem kaj mi je.. mogoce bom moral k zdravniku
<CrazyMelon> res dougcaa ;)
<CrazyMelon> s*
<alyosha> jebotte kolko crazyjew mamo tu mona
<alyosha> CrazyMelom:
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> CrazyLem0n:
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:
<alyosha> where are you man
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> joooj
<Grega> nekaj me zanasa
<Grega> mogoce mam tumor
<alyosha> mogoče si pa utrujen:D
<Grega> nemooce
<kubanc> he's gone crazy :D
<alyosha> heheh:D
<alyosha> samo res:D
<Grega> itssss crezyyyyy hereeee
<kubanc> Grega, a si bil v Fukušimi?
<kubanc> D:
<kubanc> :D
<Grega> haaa tocno
<Grega> sevanje je kriv
<Grega> o
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, film?
<kubanc> je nimas kej
<kubanc> sej se bos navadil
<kubanc> :D
<Grega> grem si svincevo odejo poiskat
<Mikoar> marko-_-, a mas mogoce link od tvojga profesorja ko ma baje cool sajt narejen v joomli?
<kubanc> pa alkohol pod njo skrij :D
<Mikoar> rad bi vidu
<marko-_-> Mikoar, sem že zadnjič iskal za grego pa nisem našel
<Mikoar> kak ime pa priimek ma?
<marko-_-> benjamin lipuš
<Grega> grego o/
<marko-_-> gregico
<Grega> hm, ko smo ze pri tem
<marko-_-> julija pa grem v češko na fluff fest
<marko-_-> fuck yeah
<nafisa> sky :D
<nafisa> kaj se pa ti zafrkavaš? :D
<CrazyMelom> ma neki so me shekal :S
<CrazyMelon> zeli ban :p
<CrazyMelom> ne ne :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a si Å¡e jst spremenim? :D
<CrazyNafisa> lol
<zdobersek1> !google go daddy ceo elephant
<Grega> jaaaaa
<Seniorita> Godaddy CEO -elephant killer - NamePros.com http://www.namepros.com/domain-name-discussion/709003-godaddy-ceo-elephant-killer.html
<CrazyMelom> jaa spemen !
<zdobersek1> ^ :):)
<CrazyGrega> bodimo vsi crazy danes
<CrazyMelon>  /ban *crazy*@*
<CrazyMelon> :p
<nafisa> js sem si nazaj spremenila :)
<CrazyGrega> nooo
<CrazyGrega> whyyyyy
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> pa čudno mi je :D
<nafisa> crazynafisa
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyMelom> dej si rajš crazypussy :D
<nafisa> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> hudo :D
<CrazyGrega> CrazyBigBlackDilgo
<CrazyGrega> dildo!
<CrazyGrega> InAss
<CrazyPussy> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> prodam ti bnc
<bogdanov> .fi
<CrazyPussy> jao, da naz zdajle kdo vid ...
<bogdanov> .se
<bogdanov> .de
<bogdanov> ..
<bogdanov> :)))
<BigWhale> no pa dejmo se beto sprobat ce se zboota v vmware
<BigWhale> virtualbox
<CrazyGrega> CrazyWhale!
<CrazyGrega> wzyyup
<CrazyPussy> lol
<CrazyGrega> hm
<CrazyGrega> nekdo mi je crke pomesal
<marko-_--> a spet kdo hoče da pride oper gor in zapre kanal
<CrazyGrega> :)))
<CrazyGrega> pa ne ze peticccc
<CrazyMelom> Å¡e na win remote si morm dat mirca :D
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> ko se sa nama kaci internet
<bogdanov> muje kraci
<CrazyPussy> #ubuntu-si-offtopic !!!!!!
<CrazyPussy> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyPussy> sky je Å¡u
<marko-_--> Cr4zyLem0n, a je prišel kak kul film ven
<Cr4zyLem0n> pedr !
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, a je prišel kak kul film ven
<CrazyPussy> sky, no ...
<CrazyPussy> dej nehi s temi lemom pa melom
<BigWhale> wget --limit 250k http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazyPussy> #ubuntu-si-offtopic !!!!!!
<BigWhale> eh
<CrazyPussy> :D
<CrazyPussy> BigWhale, a nimam lepega nicka? :D
<BigWhale> kaj pa vem
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyMelom> pa sej sem vse ugasnu
<CrazyPussy> saj si bom nazaj spremenila
<CrazyPussy> da ne bo kerga kap, kolk norcev je tukaj
<BigWhale> sej tle so sami norci
<BigWhale> nafisa, a prides v soboto in zakaj ne?
<andrejz> pride, pride, samo ne za cel dan ;)
<nafisa> ej, good njuz
<nafisa> pridem
<BigWhale> bom prnesu lisice in strik
<BigWhale> jo lahk prklenemo!
<nafisa> empak verjetno ob 10ih
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> no ... bom do konca
<BigWhale> no jest se bom potrudil bit do pol desetih tam
<nafisa> sam za zjutr Å¡e ne vem
<nafisa> kako bo Å¡lo ... do kdaj bomo delali
<BigWhale> prej ne bom zmogel, ker moram otroke v klet zapret^W^Wpelat k tasci in pol se v lj prit :)
<nafisa> ker ne bom Å¡la na Å¡tajersko
<nafisa> pol zvečer
<BigWhale> hm, na stajersko se bom jest peljal
<BigWhale> kdaj, pa se ne vem tocn :)
<nafisa> jst v nedeljo zjutr delam
<nafisa> en transvestit iz beograda bo pršu v sobo ... jo bo mel najeto za 7 dni ...
<nafisa> :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<BigWhale> o lol na tole moram pa odgovorit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<nafisa> joj ...
<kubanc> sej bo hmal petek ;)
<nafisa> ja ... in sobota
<nafisa> tista sobota, ko ne bom delala :))
<nafisa> vsaj čez dan ne, če bom že mogoče mogla v soboto zvečer delat
<kubanc> ja no lej, bols k nc je sigurn ;)
<kubanc> heads up ;)
<nafisa> ja, vsaj pogledat bom loh prišla v kiberpipo
<nafisa> pa če bom loh kako pomagala
<nafisa> Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že ..
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale zakaj ga zajebavaš????? :/
<CrazyLemon> bogi strauski..on sam išče psihodelično glasbo
<BigWhale> koga?
<BigWhale> errr
<BigWhale> https://8bc.org/music/Falco+Lombardi/WeAreTheFuture+-+Valkyrie/
<Seniorita> WeAreTheFuture - Valkyrie | 8bc - Online Chiptune Media Sharing
<BigWhale> prtisn play
<BigWhale> pa povej ce tole ni psihadelicno
<CrazyLemon> no dj mu link :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..tole je res psihadelično :D
<kubanc> temo se rece super mario na acidu :D
<BigWhale> funny enough, vecina te glasbe se ustvari na NESih
<kubanc> potem se pa tole dogaja
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDKoXTEU8Vo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - rebecca black - dimitri finds out today is friday
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1100-1: OpenLDAP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1100-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1099-1: GDM vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1099-1
<nafisa> ne psihoelična
<nafisa> ta muska je psihotična***
<nafisa> a ni tega gor napisalu? :D
<nafisa> ;S
<nafisa> :S
<kubanc> drgac pa mogoce goa trance
<kubanc> al kej tazga
<kubanc> acid trance
<CrazyLemon> al paaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> atomik harmonik
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> dragi, pejva u gmajno, ker mam novo trajno, ljubi, daj, obljubi, kuštral me ne boš!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Zero0ne: Urnik za Slovenski prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4848/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1100-1: OpenLDAP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1100-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<kubanc> tale ga pa poka    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viNT636lMuo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - DJ Umek (Marco Carola) - 9th Question
<Grega> i'm ok!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> a je mozno gradit 32-bitne aplikacije in jih potem tud poganjat na 64-bitni mashini?
<Mikoar> why not
<zdobersek1> hrem sprobat.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Grega> ti se samo sprosti
<zdobersek1> Zakaj moram vec dat za podpovprecen laptop kot pa za raztrgat0Rski komp?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Urnik za Slovenski prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4848/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> bullshit.
<Grega> dooont worryyyy about a thingggg...
<CrazyLemon> grega pa ne da si se ze streznu :D
<Grega> pfff
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> 26 virtualnega denarja sem zasluzil ze vmes
<Grega> -2
<Grega> :/
<CrazyLemon> wow..pa ti boš kmalu virtualni milijonar :D
<Grega> true.. potem bom pa lahko virtualno sexal kolk bom zelel
<CrazyLemon> you lucky bastard :/
<Grega> zelo sem se boril za moj virtualni denar!
<Grega> pridno delaj, pa bos mogoce tudi ti kdaj virtualno bogat
<bogdanov> kurba sm baksuz
<bogdanov> panatinajkos
<bogdanov> barcelona
<bogdanov> dam da bo vec k 145,5
<bogdanov> kosa
<bogdanov> sam igrajo
<bogdanov> 78
<bogdanov> 67
<bogdanov> :))))
<Grega> nic
<Grega> jasno
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol :D
<bogdanov> grega
<bogdanov> jah stavu sm da bojo dal skupu u basketu
<bogdanov> vec k 145,5
<bogdanov> kosov
<bogdanov> so jih dal pa
<bogdanov> 145
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> cebi pa dobu
<bogdanov> bi mogl pa bit
<bogdanov> 146
<bogdanov> po kosa
<bogdanov> vec
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy jah
<bogdanov> toj tko k uplacujem
<bogdanov> 100 miljonov
<bogdanov> pol pa se zmenjo
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga se lahk zmeniš da je lih 145 :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Grega> zakaj
<Grega> nisi
<Grega> stavil
<Grega> da
<Grega> bodo
<Grega> dali
<Grega> vec
<Grega> kot
<Grega> enega?
<Grega> bi
<Grega> ziher
<Grega> zmagal
<Grega> dddd
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> grega
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> nimate
<Grega> pojma
<bogdanov> sicer bi pa mogu
<bogdanov> dt na panajtinajkos
<bogdanov> pab blo
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kasna barca
<bogdanov> te se fuzbala
<bogdanov> nemorjo igrt
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toje se kul
<bogdanov> daje 145
<bogdanov> kva k se zmenjo
<bogdanov> za nulo
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> prekrsk
<bogdanov> en
<bogdanov> kos zadane
<bogdanov> enga ne
<bogdanov> piska konc
<bogdanov> evo nule
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> lol :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Free For All LAN Party  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4849/new/posts/
<christooss> Coming soon: Better ads in Gmail
<christooss> zanimivo
<christooss> res rabiš boljše reklame
<christooss> not
<bogdanov> djesteeeee
<bogdanov> misevi
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> 4082	St.Pauli-Schalke	Zapri
<bogdanov> 	Redni	2	2,25
<bogdanov> Odznaci	1471	Bielefeld-Augsburg	Zapri
<bogdanov> fix!
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... kwa dugaja*
<nafisa> aja, spat Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<CrazyLemon> on ne spi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Zero0ne: Urnik za Slovenski prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4848/new/posts/
<nafisa> a za jutri je za mene samoumevno da pridem?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> prijav se
<nafisa> saj je vidu andrejko
<nafisa> ko sem napisala, da pridem nekje od devete do desete
<CrazyLemon> jah povej mu ju3 Å¡e enkrat
<nafisa> mu bom ... ko bom tja pršla :D
<nafisa> če misliš jutri ...
<CrazyLemon> no pol cool :D
<nafisa> čez 24 ur :D
<CrazyLemon> jutri as in čez 33ur
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lolz
<nafisa> saj bigi tut ve
<BigWhale> v petih minutah sem najdu bug v installerju ...
<nafisa> waw
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale do tell!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> viš, to jst ne znam ;D
<BigWhale> no root file system
<BigWhale> rece
<BigWhale> :
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> spet ena taka bizarna situacija
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> k jo sam jest sprobam
<BigWhale> pa report bug link ne dela
<BigWhale> v launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :D
<nafisa> boš pokazu, kako to delaš :)
<nafisa> a boš?
<CrazyLemon> kaj kako delaš?
<BigWhale> ok, kje je kak ubuntu QA irc channel?
<CrazyLemon> qa v kerem smislu?
<BigWhale> quality assurance
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu quality assurance irc channel
<Seniorita> Ubuntu launches a community quality assurance team [Archive ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-863130.html
<CrazyLemon> The IRC channel is #ubuntu-quality and the mailing list is ubuntu-qa.
<CrazyLemon> očitno je :)
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> k mas launchpad odprt
<BigWhale> kliknes na Report a bug
<BigWhale> in bi ti moral odpret form za reportat bug, rght?
<CrazyLemon> ej že dolg nism reportal bug v LP tko da res ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je prvo opis kok se spomnem
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡ele nato je textarea
<CrazyLemon> kjer poveš več informacij o tem
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sam k kliknem report a bug
<BigWhale> me odpelje sem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Seniorita> Reporting Bugs - HowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-01
<CrazyLemon> si uporabu search da prečekiraš če je kdo že izpolnu bugreport ?
<CrazyLemon> ker če je v installerju je velika verjetnost da je že nekdo bugreportal
<BigWhale> sej finta je v tem, da sploh ne morem odpret forma za bug report
<nafisa> :\
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale si probal s tem builtin orodjem
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-bug ?
<CrazyLemon> kot piše v wikiju
<BigWhale> ja ne morem v instalerju tega pognat
<CrazyLemon> p.s. sej si prijavljen v LP ne? :D
<BigWhale> ja :>
<BigWhale> to sem najprej preveril hehehe
<CrazyLemon> ok tole je res fucked up
<BigWhale> aah
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> Greetings
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> Each time I click "Report a bug" in launchpad I end up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> Am I doing something wrong?
<BigWhale> <charlie-tca> nope
<BigWhale> <charlie-tca> It is a redirect to try and get the information into the report. What package are you rep;orting a bug against?
<Seniorita> Reporting Bugs - HowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> Installer :>
<BigWhale> nalasc so to nardil
<CrazyLemon> in how the fuck do you report bugs in launchpad
<CrazyLemon> jih prašaj
<CrazyLemon> če je vedno redirect
<CrazyLemon> stupid assholes :)
<BigWhale> sej ne
<CrazyLemon> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<Seniorita> 302 Found
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ja
<CrazyLemon> očitno moraš dat no-redirect pa še package name
<BigWhale> to je zato, da bi cim vec folka un ubuntu-bug uporabil
<BigWhale> ker da zraven se shitload of logs
<CrazyLemon> fak kok folk zna zakomplicirat zadevo :)
<BigWhale> sej prav v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> ja sj cool
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj če inštaliraš
<BigWhale> sam za nas k ze neki znamo
<CrazyLemon> in ti crasha
<CrazyLemon> in nimaš ubuntu-bug-a
<BigWhale> je to ful konfuzno :>
<BigWhale> da reproducam zdele
<BigWhale> k se ni reported buga
<CrazyLemon> a to maš v VB?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pazi to
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol no biggie :D
<BigWhale> pozenes install
<BigWhale> in reces
<BigWhale> erase ubuntu natty in reinstall
<BigWhale> das firward
<BigWhale> forward
<BigWhale> kliknes advanced partitioning tool
<BigWhale> pocaksa
<BigWhale> kliknes back
<BigWhale> se enkrat na erase
<BigWhale> in spet forward
<BigWhale> pol pa install
<BigWhale> there
<BigWhale> in rece
<BigWhale> no root file system defined
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> probaj to na live sistemu :p
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> nocem ;>
<CrazyLemon> oh pussy :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> jah ne moreš sam 'virtual' probleme sporočat..mogoče ta bug ni prisoten na live sistemu :D
<nafisa> mmm, dobila čokoladico pa sokeca :))
<nafisa> limonček ... prideš na čokoladico?
<CrazyLemon> joj ne mi o čokoladicah
<nafisa> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> že cel dan sanjam o nečem sladkem :D
<CrazyLemon> kaki tortici
<CrazyLemon> dobrih piškotih
<BigWhale> hah! a showstopper bug!
<CrazyLemon> dobri čokoladici
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> a ti jutri prinesem v kiberpipo?
<CrazyLemon> prinesi
<nafisa> saj sm big bere tole ...
<CrazyLemon> pa dej BigWhaleu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> aja ... njemu?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> zakaj pa njemu?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker mene ne bo :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> bemu
<nafisa> kak te nea bo?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-si mi noče plačat potnih stroškov ..prasci
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> kolk so pa potni stroški?
<CrazyLemon> 120€
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<nafisa> povratna karta z vlakom je 10 €
<nafisa> je tak? :p
<CrazyLemon> lol ne :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj to do btcja pa nazaj? :))
<nafisa> js mam iz centra LJ 101 km proge ... povratna karta je 9,40 €
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam do lj 130km oz. tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> pa je one way karta več k 11€
<nafisa> ajaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> ti nimaš tele kartice k jst
<nafisa> točno :D
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<nafisa> js mam iz MB v LJ one way 6 € :D
<CrazyLemon> prej sm se kr dost vozu z vlakom
<CrazyLemon> sam tudi takrat nism mel kartice
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> jst pa imam ...
<CrazyLemon> tko da mi je šlo 20€ sam za karto  KP-LJ-KP
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> oz več
<nafisa> ker prišparam s tem po 100 € na leto
<nafisa> prej, ko sem vsak teden hodila domov ... sem skor 200 prišparala
<nafisa> + zdaj poleti grem v avstrijo ... Å¡e tam 25% popusta ... ni slabo
<CrazyLemon> v avstrijo? :)
<CrazyLemon> kam pa?
<nafisa> hard
<nafisa> bodenjsko jezero
<nafisa> blizu meje z nemčijo pa francijo
<CrazyLemon> ah..najs :)
<nafisa> pač ... k sorodnikom
<CrazyLemon> cool
<CrazyLemon> mi smo predlani tudi šli gor mal po avstriji pa nemčiji
<BigWhale> evo kake traparije jest najdem
<CrazyLemon> pa nato smo hotl it še na mont blanc..pa nam časovno ni uspelo
<BigWhale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/746832
<Seniorita> Bug #746832 in ubiquity (Ubuntu): “Installer reports: No root filesystem is defined”
<CrazyLemon> je pa gor dost bolš k pa na morju :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na tem našem :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a ti je uspelo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> p.s.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga uporabljaš staro alpho
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> alfo?
<BigWhale> sej ne
<BigWhale> sej to je hec
<CrazyLemon> LiveMediaBuild: Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" - Alpha amd64 (20110302)
<BigWhale> da je bla prej gor instalirana
<CrazyLemon> 3.2.11
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> mogoce sem mel narobe zmountan iso
<BigWhale> ceprav sem alfo pobrisal
<BigWhale> moram preverit
<BigWhale> grem reproducat
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa beto dej dol pa probaj če je mogoče bug pofixan
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> ma sej ze mam beto
<BigWhale> mislim nevem od kje se je ta alfa znasla
<BigWhale> hehe
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> bug :>
<BigWhale> zdej drzim pesti da je isti bug v beti :P
<nafisa> držiš pesti? :o
<nafisa> kera fora :D
<BigWhale> ja je :P
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> uf se installer crashne
<BigWhale> dobr je
<nafisa> ej, jst sem probavala inštalirat win live msn 8.1 v wine ...
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> pam ni ratal
<nafisa> :(
<CrazyLemon> si Å¡la po tistih korakih k so napisani?
<BigWhale> lahk si probas tud komolc polizat
<BigWhale> pa nau ratal brez da si ramena ne spahnes
<nafisa> joj, BigWhale
<BigWhale> ja?
<nafisa> maš pa težke izjave
<nafisa> nočem si rame spahnit
<nafisa> boli ... full
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti si tud včasih ..em...slow minded.. :(
<CrazyLemon> poglej datum!
<CrazyLemon> a ne vidiš da te "prvoaprila"
<CrazyLemon> (patentiral sem ta izraz)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> jest vse resno mislim
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ne maram prvega aprila
<CrazyLemon> i love it
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> a pol zdajle tud flanca, da ma buga v installerju?
<BigWhale> ne, to je res :)
<CrazyLemon> z bugi se ne gre hecat
<CrazyLemon> !
<BigWhale> tako je
<BigWhale> sploh pa ne s showstopperji v beta1
<BigWhale> bemti
<BigWhale> niso normalni!
<CrazyLemon> showstopperji? :D
<BigWhale> to je bug k povzroci da vse crkne
<nafisa> zamrzne
<CrazyLemon> to je pol showstarter
<CrazyLemon> ker takrat se šele show začne :D
<BigWhale> ;>
<nafisa> hahaha
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> good one
<nafisa> to morš mene videt, kako je ko mi komp zamrzne
<CrazyLemon> d0h :p
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah nimaš kaj razmišljat
<CrazyLemon> k zmrzne gre baterija vn
<CrazyLemon> in nazaj not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> forst Å¡utdaun
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> kak lahk šatdaunaš če je os zmrznu ?
<CrazyLemon> matr tale fb saks
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<CrazyLemon> a del
<CrazyLemon> a
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> men pa ne
<CrazyLemon> WTF
<nafisa> kwa?
<CrazyLemon> pink announcement ?
<BigWhale> prvi april je no
<CrazyLemon> to že..ampak pink ????
<nafisa> ja in ??? za prvi april bojo virus poslal?
<CrazyLemon> really :S
<nafisa> al kuko?
<CrazyLemon> pa še to se ne poveže na stran
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> a se komu poveže gor?
<nafisa> a ne bi mogl bit http://blog.freenode.net/2011/04/01 ??
<nafisa> ah, to ni za odpirat
<CrazyLemon> sj men sploh ne odpre!
<nafisa> sam tud freenode.net 3 leta odpira
<nafisa> pa ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat..čez 10ur se moram zbudit :S
<nafisa> 10 ur=
<nafisa> waw
<nafisa> jst čer slabe 4
<CrazyLemon> ti si nafisa
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> ajde ... pa domačo nalogo prej nared
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<Seniorita> OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Terminally.
<nafisa> če veš, kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> kaj je kaj
<nafisa> domača naloga
<CrazyLemon> kater predmet?
<nafisa> spolna vzgoja :D
<nafisa> tema: odnos s svojim orodjem :D
<CrazyLemon> no.boš rabla kr dost časa da napišeš kaj vse počneš s svojim orodjem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..gud najt
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> saj to je za fantke
<nafisa> domača naloga
<nafisa> drugače sem mislila pranje perila na roke
<nafisa> pa dobr
<nafisa> mal morem hecat
<BigWhale> fsck
<BigWhale> vstajam cez stiri ure
<BigWhale> bze
<nafisa> jst tud :D
<nafisa> sam bom dr. G pogledala do konca
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<BigWhale> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=51%C2%B029%E2%80%9930.82%E2%80%B3+N+0%C2%B007%E2%80%9928.59%E2%80%B3+W&aq=&sll=51.49254,-0.124261&sspn=0.0035,0.010568&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=51.491431,-0.12557&spn=0.0101,0.017188&z=16
<Seniorita> 51°29’30.82″ N 0°07’28.59″ W - Google Maps
<BigWhale> Lovely!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Free For All LAN Party  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4849/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: linux brez slovenščine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4852/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Zero0ne: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<andrejz> koga zanima prevajanje gnome 3.0 release notes '
<andrejz> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: linux brez slovenščine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4852/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Programiranje za GTK  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4853/new/posts/
<yang> a ste vidli wallops, zdaj bodo nicki expirali po 10 tednih
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> ipv4 :D
<andrejz2> :D
<yang> nafisa jst imam pa ipv4.si ;)
<nafisa> a res?
<yang> ja
<yang> lahlo ti naredim nafisa.ipv4.si
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> in za kaj bi jst rabila to?
<yang> ne vem
<Gandalfar> wheee
<Gandalfar> ipv6.ipv4.si
<Tadej> re
<nafisa> za 1x ne rabim ...
<nafisa> z
<nafisa> že tako imam eno stran preveč
<nafisa> pa Å¡e do konca nrdila je nisem
<nafisa> saaaaaaaaaaaašššššššš
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ;)
<nafisa> saš ... prideš na mojo dekliščino?
<sasa84> jp jp
<nafisa> to bo tak dobro, čuj ... use bo gorelo
<teardrop> nafisa, a pol je satan tud povablen?
<nafisa> SATAN? je, ja
<nafisa> sam na poroko
<nafisa> ne na deklišno
<teardrop> aja - ko satan je un k rad kuri :D
<teardrop> satan bo vse skuro \m/
<nafisa> satan v  meni
<nafisa> bo skuru vse igračke mojega samskega življenja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Izid Ubuntu 11.04 prestavljen na maj ali junij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4851/new/posts/
<nafisa> a pol bo party tud junija? :D
<Gandalfar> wheeeee :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Programiranje za GTK  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4853/new/posts/
<christooss_> nafisa junija je boljš ker je toplo
<nafisa> ja pa lahko kje za savo nrdimo :D
<kubanc> morgen
<kubanc> :P
<christooss_> morgen tudi vam
<nafisa> hehe, morgen :D
<kubanc> ih bin in deutchland fur četeri godina :D
<napsy> nafisa: lol :)
<napsy> nafisa: ni me blo za kompom ko si pisala
<nafisa> evo ... pa sem zaročena :))
<nafisa> ja, vem
<nafisa> sam sem vseen poslala
<sasa84> ooo christooss_ , dobro jutro ;)
<sasa84> oj kubanc :D
<kubanc> sasa84, oj 2 puta right back ađ ja :)
<sasa84> jou jou kjubn boj :D
<kubanc> jou jou srou fižou, use pokozlov :D
<nafisa> še srou ... ne moreš pol kozlat
<kubanc> ne to pomeni da je surovi fižol
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> RAČUNALNIŠTVO IN INFORMATIKA (SEŽANA) VS
<alyosha>  razpisanih 50 prijavljenih 12
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> me like that:D
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> se bom Å¡e jst prjavla :P
<sasa84> bova sošolca :D
<alyosha> vidiš ti:D
<alyosha> u kopru na UN smiri pa razpisanih 75 prijavljenih 26
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo VS je bolj ql:D
<alyosha> zdj pa samo maturo Å¡e treba nardit:D
<sasa84> lej, si bova zapiske izmenjavala in tko :P
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> ja ti kr
<alyosha> samo si ti hodis!
<alyosha> na Teoloooško :p
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin? :P
<alyosha> nč nč:D
<sasa84> sej sem absolventka...to diplomiram, sem magistra teologije in grem pol na vs rač :P
<alyosha> te kaj zlorabljajo?:p
<alyosha> resno mislisit na rac al ne?:D
<sasa84> alyosha, ful ...in zlo trpim ;)
<alyosha> ma to da trpiš ne verjamem:p
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> odlošitev za teološko je bla moja najbol u lajfu do zdej
<alyosha> ja lepo ane:D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> (weirdo) :DD
<alyosha> Å¡ala mala:D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> ti kr teoliziraj:D tud take rabimo:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> aja ... ej, sasa84 ... sem se hotla zaročit s tabo pa te ni blo na fejsu ... zdaj se bom mogla pa z enim drugim poročit
<sasa84> sej si lohk v odprti vezi :P
<alyosha> nafisa: ti tut na teološko hodiš ne?:D
<nafisa> ok ... sam vseen se pol ne bom mogla s teboj zaročit
<alyosha> kajna FBne mroaš bit z večimi poročen?
<nafisa> alyosha, zakaj bi pa jst bla na teološki?
<alyosha> diskriminirajo arabski svet:D
<sasa84> ni panike...se bom pa z draženom, k ma bajto na morju :P
<nafisa> jst sem na gozdarski
<alyosha> nafisa: pa da si sošolka od saške:D
<alyosha> sasa84: to CrazyLemon  laže on ne vidi morja:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> kje se skriva zdj:D
<sasa84> ni Å¡e vstal ;)
<alyosha> jebemga smotanega
<sasa84> počas še dobro urco ;)
<alyosha> lenčuga ena
<nafisa> kdo si je zmislu, da sm na teološki?
<nafisa> jst sem na gozdarski
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ne tok spat!
<sasa84> !ping CrazyLemon
<nafisa> a ni Å¡u na fax?
<alyosha> ma oni majo fax popoldan smao
<sasa84> on ma fax ob 5h popoldne :P
<alyosha> ponavadi 6h:D
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> ob dveh je reku, da more čez 10 ur ustat
<alyosha> ja da gre po mamo u sluzbo
<alyosha> al kaj rakega
<alyosha> takega
<alyosha> z Å¡olo sigurno ne
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ob 5h popoldne je dopolnilni program :D
<alyosha> u sežani je pouk samo popoldan
<sasa84> predura :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo res oni majo preduro ob 5h:D
<alyosha> popldan seveda
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to mi paše tudi meni ne:D da so popoldan predavanja
<alyosha> ne pa neki ob 8h zjutraj
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz brat naprej
<alyosha> Ločil bom peno od valov?!
<sasa84> kaj pa bereš?
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> feriiiiiiiiiiii :D
<alyosha> sito si zadnjic nardila:p
<alyosha> jebo te feri
<alyosha> smotan je
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ljoši!
<sasa84> *za ušesa*
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> če je pa res kr neki no
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> elica jadna se zaljubila
<alyosha> in bila razočarana
<sasa84> kr br, kr ber...d bo Å¡e kej iz tebe :P
<alyosha> in varala moza z varnostnikom
<alyosha> in pol kr zbezi
<alyosha> in tralala in tortice
<alyosha> a on nek kao zajeban model
<alyosha> mafiozo rozo
<sasa84> tortite v Å¡alari :D
<alyosha> pff magari:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> niso oni meli tko dobrih:D
<alyosha> sj ne berem cele knjige:p
<sasa84> še čakam to tortico :P
<alyosha> sem si kupu kresnice:D
<alyosha> je oblše:D
<alyosha> bolše
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mam use lepo napisano not kaj pa kako
<sasa84> ccc
<nafisa> ojoj
<alyosha> to kar nebi jaz razbral iz knjive
<nafisa> ne moreš tega kupit!
<alyosha> knjige
<nafisa> fuj to
<alyosha> seveda da ja
<alyosha> to je to!
<sasa84> lump!
<sasa84> pacek!
<alyosha> hahah:D
<sasa84> smotko!
<alyosha> lepo obnova po poglavjih
<nafisa> jst sem zločin in kazen celga lepo prebrala
<alyosha> analiza popoglavjh
<nafisa> pa gospo bovary
<nafisa> pa vojno in mir
<alyosha> ma lahko jaz preberem use to
<alyosha> samo te neke kao fore
<alyosha> on je takrat ko je to pisal mislu to
<nafisa> ja, saj pol pa že sam znaš analizirat
<alyosha> to jaz nič ne verjamem in pol to nemoram
<alyosha> kdo so oni do se zmišljujejo te stvari
<nafisa> če use prebereš
<alyosha> on je bil lahko na tripu in pisal to in mislu neki 16ega
<alyosha> in nek kekec se je zsmislu da on pa iz tega razbere to
<alyosha> in to moramo mi kr vedet usi
<alyosha> dj no
<alyosha> lari fari se temu reče
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> samo ta ki je to pisal ve kaj je mislu
<alyosha> mi lahko samo ugibamo
<sasa84> ja, kr ene bučke a ne :P
<alyosha> tko da kdo so oni da bjo meni rekli ne ti nimaš prav
<alyosha> on je s tem hotu povedeat da ona je trpela
<alyosha> !?
<alyosha> meni se zdi da ona je uzivala
<alyosha> pa kdo ma zdj prav
<alyosha> jebemjih
 * sasa84 prime alyosha za ušesa in ga odvede do mize s ferijevo knjigo
 * alyosha ima knjigo na postelji:D
<sasa84> KOBAJAGI
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> kobajagi res
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> jaz use delam na postelji:p
<sasa84> hm...
<alyosha> zivim u postelji
<sasa84> vse???
<alyosha> vse:D
<alyosha> tud tuširam se na postelji:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sexaš pa na pralnem stroju, k je centrifuga?
<alyosha> ne ne ni mi usec pralni:d
<alyosha> u kuhinji najrajsi:D
<alyosha> na pultu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jst pa u pojstli sam spim...tko in drugač :)
<alyosha> ma jz bi lahko zivel u postelji 24/7
<alyosha> laptop mam u postelji jem u postelji učim se u postelji
<alyosha> tv gledam u postelji
<alyosha> kaj Å¡e?:D
<sasa84> kam greš pa lulat? :P
<alyosha> mam katetr speljan u kopalnico
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> kaj si nora
<alyosha> to pa mora bolet ne
<alyosha> .D
<alyosha> joj
<alyosha> praw me zmrazi
<alyosha> :/
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> djdjdj mroam it brat te pravljice
<alyosha> esej se priblizuje:D
<alyosha> jooj če bo to meni ratalo nevem res
<alyosha> fucking esej
<alyosha> 3 strani
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> moj spis je bil povprečno pol strani u srednji:/
<sasa84> ljoši no a tok redkobesedn si?
<alyosha> ma ne to..povem bistvo čimbolj tko
<alyosha> bistveno:D
<alyosha> neda se mi neki razvlačit
<alyosha> u prazno
<sasa84> ljoši, iz svoje najglobje biti črpej :P
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> pol nebom sigurno naredu:DD
<alyosha> nebo jim usec:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> sj mam instrukcije:D
<alyosha> je tašča zrihtala:D
<sasa84> nč, jaz se grem vlogo učit :)
<alyosha> profesorce ki me bojo mele na maturi
<sasa84> ooooo
<alyosha> me bojo instruirale.D
<sasa84> ja sej, tašča...ti boš itak naredu :P
<alyosha> jah pisno moram nardit kolkor tolko uredu:D
<alyosha> ustno potem ni panikeD
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> pri pisnem nimajo upliva.D
<sasa84> bo use tašča zrihtala :P
<alyosha> ustno pa so use "kolegice" moje:D
<alyosha> eee ja:D
<alyosha> pred 8 9? leti me je izkljucla
<alyosha> zdj pa rihta da nardim:D
<alyosha> ironija pa taka:D
<sasa84> ta je huda za crknt :D
<alyosha> lih 8 let je minilo zdj
<alyosha> 25.3
<alyosha> na materinskmi dan sem se vrnil domov k mamici:D
<alyosha> darilo:D
<sasa84> ej, kok je pa blo, k te ej punca prpelala domov? je tašča skup zlezla, k je hčerka povedala "mami, hodm z aljošo!" :)
<alyosha> oz. 24. sem bil uradnjo izkljucen:D
<alyosha> hehe:D povedala ji je ze prej
<alyosha> tko da se je privadla malo
<alyosha> dokler jje mene vidla s5:D
<sasa84> a je skup zlezla?
<alyosha> ma smejala se je uno histerično:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> pred zivcnim zlomom:D
<alyosha> najbolj je blo to jz sem bil tu
<christooss_> o saša
<alyosha> oni so bli nekje zunaj
<alyosha> in pol se je vrnila domov malo prej
<sasa84> jp, to je una skrajan faza, k se u kritičnih trenutkih začneš smejat na polno...to ni nekej v redu pol :P
<alyosha> sj jz sem hotu čez balkon it dol samo punca ni pustila.D
<alyosha> ehh
<sasa84> christooss_, :)
<alyosha> zdj pa res moram it se učit ta jajca:7
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> čafči ;)
<sasa84> pridno ber
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> *resno pogleda*
<christooss_> good luck :)
<sasa84> jaz se grem pa vlogo učit
<christooss_> :) vsi se grejo učit
<christooss_> najboljš, da grem jst kšno serijo pogledat
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> christooss_, morm bit ja najbolš u svoji vlogi...mislm, d mi je pisana na kožo!
<CrazyLemon> dej alyosha ne bodi glasen
<CrazyLemon> k te bom zlasal prasec
<sasa84> li-mun!
<CrazyLemon> kwa-je?
 * sasa84 pleja aerosmithe..
<sasa84> crazyyyy, crazyyyy...itd :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si lepo panču? nek zgodi si vstal
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: bom jaz tebe mona kaj spiš do 12h kaj si normalen?!
<alyosha> ko smo bli mi mladi so take poslali u vojsko da so se malo zbistrili
<alyosha> ne pa zdj
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> banda hudičeva
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> eko sasa84  prebrano:p
<alyosha> elica elica that cheating whore:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha..ko sm js bil v tvojih letih sm delal...ne pa doma za računalnikom čačkal jaja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :(  neki mi je blo vroče..sm se nonstop neki obračal etc
<alyosha> haha CrazyLemon ti delal?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tko se reče
<CrazyLemon> :p
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> se je zdelo meni da bo kajtakega:d
<CrazyLemon> ne bit pameten ok..k ti bom zdej šou mimo hiše...in da ti ne bi kaj spustu pri vratih ok?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> mamo tu okoli tolko radnikov da bojo takoj prestregli kakršnokoli groznjo:D
<alyosha> lahko pa pustiš kašno poco tam iz mlinčka:D
<alyosha> pico
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hodi sii iskat..reci da poznaš meene..ona pa bo ktoj poklicala policijo ki je čez cesto
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> ne klicat policije:D
<CrazyLemon> ne se ti hecat sa mano :))))
<alyosha> naum več naum
<alyosha> sory sory:D
<nafisa> pica ... njama
<nafisa> najraje bi jo kr naročila
<CrazyLemon> naroči
<CrazyLemon> sam ne pinky
<alyosha> tam od unih
<nafisa> bom jutr jst to jedla
<alyosha> kaj so hgalo katra al kaj je ze
<nafisa> ne ne
<alyosha> ki je huuuuge
<alyosha> katira je ze una?
<nafisa> pr vučkotu jst naročam
<alyosha> sicer je 10€ ampak res
 * sasa84 poboža alyosha k je pridn
<CrazyLemon> katra je kul ja ..vučko tudi
<alyosha> ogromna
<nafisa> 44 premera
<alyosha> kaj to vučko?
<nafisa> halo vučko
<sasa84> vučko :D
<nafisa> dostava pic in druge hrane na dom
<CrazyLemon> vučko je bil ps od soseda :D
<alyosha> ma tam je 44?
<sasa84> halo crazy :D
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, kako je na bone
<alyosha> ta bi lawfala dobro sigurno:D
<nafisa> k nisem na bone naročevala
<CrazyLemon> js bom naaredu "alo ba" ..dostava na dom
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> pizda zadnjic sem vidu da majo tudi Halo Jovo:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: lol:D
<nafisa> a jovota odstavljajo? :D
<alyosha> ja nevem vidu sem avto
<nafisa> lol
<alyosha> halo jovo:D
<sasa84> halo limun, razvoz sadja :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..že kr neki časa
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> nism vedla
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> .D
<nafisa> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> L
<alyosha> pa baje da majo tudi na bone:D
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> halo limun
<nafisa> jst nimam bonov :scream:
<CrazyLemon> kje vi žvite folk
<alyosha> haa
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz tudi ne:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm sam enkrat al dvakrat jedu na bone
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo nafisa  kako nimaš bonov če si na faxu'
<CrazyLemon> mislim..na  svoje :))
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> in ti CrazyLemon tudi?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj js tudi ?
<nafisa> pavziram :D
<alyosha> pa nimaš bonov si zadnjic reku
<nafisa> JOVO hitra dostava tople in hladne hrane na dom. Pokliči že danes! 01/520 3001
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst pa ljoši bova sošolci v sežani! :D
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<nafisa> ups ... ni cela cifra
<alyosha> pa kako jih nimaš??
<alyosha> če si na faxu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh joy..sam Å¡e to nam rabi..Å¡e par lamerjev :(        :PP
<CrazyLemon> alyosha evidenčni vpis
<alyosha> pfff
<sasa84> alyosha, lej kok je nesramn crazy
<alyosha> evifucking what?:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: danes je prišlo vn...od 50 mest se jih je 15 mislim da upisalo u sezano:D
<sasa84> pa še jst in ljoši, d nas bo 17 :P
<nafisa> JOVO hitra dostava tople in hladne hrane na dom. Pokliči že danes!
<nafisa> 01/520 3001
<nafisa> 031/301 150
<nafisa> 040/301 150
<CrazyLemon> alyosha počaki še na drugi rok ;)
<alyosha> tko ja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol jih ne bo sprejeto v Lj
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ja ja itak
<CrazyLemon> in se bodo v sežano vpisali
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> u lj jih je 260 na 150
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> js se pa selim v MB!!!!!!!!1
<CrazyLemon> toooooooo!!!!!!!111111111
<sasa84> kobajagi :P
<alyosha> kobajagi res:D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> uu..dobr komad na radiu salomon
<alyosha> tip posluša radio salomon
<alyosha> izdajica
<alyosha> !.
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> na salomoncu je skos eno in isto
<CrazyLemon> vedno :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni res :)
<nafisa> je res!
<CrazyLemon> poslušam ga vsak dan in ni vedno isto
<nafisa> 4 mesece sem ga poslušala vsak petek
<nafisa> čist vsak komad zremiksajo, da zveni, ko da bi eno in isto pesem poslušu
<CrazyLemon> ti že dolg nisi poslušala r-salomon :D
<sasa84> zdj pa crazy kao nek pametn kao neki dj :P
<sasa84> kobajagi
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ljošk!
<alyosha> povej jošk
<alyosha> :d
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ej, mam dve!!!
<alyosha> sori sori
<alyosha> joški
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hahahah
<alyosha> boobzout
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> *pokaže*
<alyosha> ja tu neki kao se dela
<alyosha> prek shcata
<sasa84> ena...dva!
<alyosha> kamero upali!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kamera ne dela prek xchata :P
<alyosha> na FB!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ti bom an zid nalepla :P
<alyosha> ne slike!
<christooss_> tale KDE je se vedno wierd
<alyosha> video hočemo
<sasa84> punca bo zihr zlo vesela!
<sasa84> gnome FTW!
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> jah nemoram jaz uplivat na to kaj dajo drugi meni na zid:d
<christooss_> sasa84: true dat
<sasa84> joooj, boščk :D
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> kaj čmo
<sasa84> alyosha,  lohk ti pa pridm v mokri ubuntu majčki avto umit :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> no no:D
<alyosha> jao jao gledam ene posnetke iz Loveparede 2003
<alyosha> kaj ga dela droga:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: linux brez slovenščine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4852/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> tip glede porn!
<CrazyLemon> pacek!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> ma niti ni porn:d
<alyosha> je samo lovparade:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja ja
<alyosha> porn spada zraven:d
<CrazyLemon> laži to komu drugemu
<sasa84> alyosha, sej crazy gleda pa gay pride v tel avivu...ne sekirej se :P
<alyosha> zenskese kregajo katira ji bo pizdo lizala.D
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ta crazy
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah js se ne sekiram
<CrazyLemon> gay parade ma vsaj bolšo muzko kot love parade!
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<alyosha> lol
<sasa84> word!
<alyosha> ma pojma vi nimate
<sasa84> madonna je zakon, prince je zakon, ymca so zakon...ne pa neki bedn Å¡tanc :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> dj no
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..ti nimaš pojma
<sasa84> kylie pozabla...ona je tud gay ikona :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> techno ftw!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se vid d ne poznaš gay ikon :P
<sasa84> za Å¡tanc pa itak...offer nissim :P
<sasa84> christooss, christooss in christooss. amen
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> :)
<christooss> matr tale kde pa res ni kul :)
<messiah> hm...
<messiah> pa kaj sploh packaš s tem kde? :)
<CrazyLemon> mučenik bi rad ratal
<CrazyLemon> :p
<christooss> :) sej vem
<messiah> lol
<christooss> suffer furam
<alyosha> lol
<christooss> pač sm reku ah dejmo probat
<christooss> sej zdej sm back in gnome shell
<christooss> jeeee
<messiah> wooooooooooooot
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYEfElkzBw
<nafisa> hmmm
<Seniorita> YouTube        - E-Type  - Back 2 Life
<nafisa> ni mi nicka spremenil
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni blo tako na sepš???????
<nafisa> משיח
<CrazyLemon> :((
<alyosha> ohhh CrazyLemon :D
<alyosha> sj je blo skoraj:D
<nafisa> izgovori se: h'on
<alyosha> samo u pravih delih Å¡ole si mogu bit:DD
<messiah> nafisa, Å¡in ni taprav...bi mogu met pikco se mi zdi
<nafisa> ja, klinca
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ni blo tko nikjer..pa sm povsod bil :D
<nafisa> ne gre
<BigWhale> pizda je zajeban racune pisat :/
<alyosha> ehh CrazyLemon kaj češ bi mogli na to katoliško it tam je tko:D
<alyosha> BigWhale: si probal sladoled?:D
<BigWhale> ne se
<BigWhale> lol
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<messiah> bigiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * messiah ponudi ribico BigWhale 
<BigWhale> errr
<BigWhale> ah
<nafisa> ljolj
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> dej odstran ta strasljiv nick
<sasa84> a christooss je pa lohk christooss ? :P
<CrazyLemon> messiah ti je pravkar podaril svojo ribico :))))))))
<BigWhale> k sem ze mislu da moram pokleknit al pa zrtvovat eno devico
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuu
<nafisa> Մեսիայի
<sasa84> ja ja ja
<sasa84> nafisa, smo že v hinduizmu :P
<BigWhale> ja jezus je z dvema strucama kruha in eno ribo nahranil ful folka
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> lol
<christooss> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je bil bel al črn kruh ?
<CrazyLemon> polbel mogoče ?
<alyosha> kašen david blain jezus je bil šele en čarodej:D
<nafisa> nekvašen bel
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> nafisa, po mojem polnozrnat
<sasa84> jaz se zdej učim delat vino iz vode :P
<BigWhale> k takrat so mel za en kurc mline
<nafisa> moka pa morska voda :D
<alyosha> lol sasa84 vas učijo ne?:D
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> hodit po morju že znam
<nafisa> ej, jst sem v terilnici super zmlela moko
<nafisa> tak da ...
<alyosha> in pol prodajate vino na trznici:p
<sasa84> ful je fajn, k grem lohk peš po morju od žusterne do izole
<nafisa> po moje so mel kar ok
<alyosha> packi eni:D
<BigWhale> sej tak cudez narest vino iz vode ni nic posebnga
<BigWhale> tista vina takrat so bla za en kurac bolj
<BigWhale> vzames malinovc pa snopc
<BigWhale> pa je
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> brb kakat me
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> aja kopat se grem
<BigWhale> bbl
<BigWhale> :P
<nafisa> jst sem čarodejka!
<sasa84> hm...sam vseen pejd prvo kakat
<nafisa> iz vina delam vodo :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ne kakat pod tušem
<CrazyLemon> no
<christooss> CrazyLemon sasa84 to lahk vse na enkrat no
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> lol
<christooss> se vsaj Očistiš
<nafisa> sicer voda ni preveč pitna ...
<CrazyLemon> lahk ampak ni lepo :))
<nafisa> ampak ok :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, +1
<christooss> CrazyLemon sej nism reku, da je lepo
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> true that :>
<sasa84> pa zdj različn kok kakaš
<sasa84> kaj kakaš
<CrazyLemon> jah..zlatnike že ne boš kakal/a :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<sasa84> mogoče pa bigi papa pedigree in ma čvrst kakec
<nafisa> muahahaha
<alyosha> sick bastards
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče si pa želi krono naredit in bo kralj kakcev!!
<sasa84> poo king
<CrazyLemon> king of poo...KOP lol
<sasa84> lol
<christooss> fak men je pa čikov zmanjkal :(
<christooss> :(
<sasa84> ujej
<christooss> drek je fest Å¡e posebno za u pest :)
<sasa84> kriza
<christooss> sasa84 kriza k bom mogu it zunaj zdej :)
<sasa84> christooss, a kakat?
<nafisa> jst si bom pa šla čike kupit
<nafisa> in to dvojno Å¡katlo!
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da greš k bigwejlu pod tuš pa ga prašaš če ma kaj za kadit :))))))))))))
<nafisa> cnej ko pica na dom :)
<sasa84> buahahahahahaha
<christooss> sasa84 kakam zdej že neki časa v notranjih prostorih
<nafisa> ah ... do njega je karta dražja, ko pica na dom
<sasa84> crazy, a ti maš kej za kadit? :P
<nafisa> christooss, sem ti poslala un sms?
<sasa84> christooss, pridn...lepo so te navadl!
<christooss> nafisa npoe
<christooss> sasa84 če otroka dost časa tepeš se vse navadi
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> a zato sem jst navajena, da me tepejo?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne..js ne kadim tko da nimam nič :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst pa bi ful kadila pod tušem, k bi se ti tuširu
<sasa84> oh...ti pa nč nimaš
<christooss> :)
<christooss> nič punce grem jst kuhat ajde
<sasa84> uuuuuu
<sasa84> to je pa zdej poziv...bejbe, glejte me, kuham!
<CrazyLemon> ne..edino kar se pri meni kadi pod tušem je vroča voda :/
<christooss> sasa84 itak
<christooss> :)
<christooss> morm mal reklame nardit
<sasa84> vam pravm...za ožent!
<CrazyLemon> lejtr  pipl
<nafisa> kaj dobrega skuhi
<CrazyLemon> (ne..ne grem kuhat)
<sasa84> papa crazy brez stvari za kadit
<nafisa> kristiju sem rekla
<sasa84> papa limun ;)
<nafisa> sveti limun, prosi za nas
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> o ivan
<nafisa> kak mam js lepe laseke, čuj
<nafisa> take mehke
<sasa84> čuj
<nafisa> ja, na mojga fejsa poglej :D
<sasa84> čuj
<nafisa> zaročena sem z jožefom pa spočela sem od svetega duha
<nafisa> :))
<sasa84> čuj
<nafisa> ka je?
<sasa84> wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<sasa84> vadm besedilo za vlogo
<sasa84> letos sem vodja bordela
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> a sem loh kurba?
<sasa84> mam že 4 punce
<bogdanov> nafisa a ti kej posljem? :)))
<sasa84> o ivan
<nafisa> bogdanov, kaj bi pa ti meni poslal?
<bogdanov> o sasa
<sasa84> položnco
<bogdanov> haha ja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ne, hvala
<nafisa> sem glih poplačala 2 položnici v vrednosti slabih 600 €
<nafisa> fak, nov komp bi mela za ta keš
<nafisa> zaročena sem ... selim se v MB ... noseča sem ...
<nafisa> sanje skoraj vsake deklice
<nafisa> samo ... zaročena sem z enim, k je 26 let starejši od mene :D
<nafisa> spet prvoaprilska
<Jorky> čer
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> in kaj dogaja kej tlelelelelelele?
<nafisa> ničničničnič
<Jorky> :)))))))))))
<Jorky> a vis sam tiho mašo furate al privatkate?
<nafisa> sexamo
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> vidm da ste multifunkcionalni ko lahko med seksom chatate
<nafisa> vedno
<nafisa> pa tv gledam
<nafisa> pa sms-am
<nafisa> marsikaj se da med tem delat
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> pol mora bit pa res dolgočasen seks da mate cajt vse to vmes počet
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> zato pa jst ne seksam
<Jorky> hahahhahahah
<nafisa> a ti tut ne?
<nafisa> hmmm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<sasa84> elow
<Jorky> helou
<sasa84> oj čaw
<Jorky> kako?
<sasa84> v redu
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> e a mogoče kej veš a je sorč mogoče kej bolan al pa kej?
<Jorky> sem mu pisal že prejšnji teden 2x pa mi ni nč odgovoru
<Jorky> al pa če veš če ma mogoče kak drug mail?
<nafisa> ker pa je sorč?
<nafisa> jst sem kle Å¡ele 2 meseca
<nafisa> Sky[x] me zajebava na gmailu
<nafisa> aja ... klik klik ...
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj je z njim
<nafisa> saško vpraš
<nafisa> Å¡e ena prvoaprilska
<nafisa> Zgodba o naslednjem dvoboju je dobila epilog: Dejan se bo letošnjega 11. julija na ameriških tleh pomeril z legendarnim Oscarjem de la Hoyo, ki se pri 38. letih, vrača iz pokoja! Kdo bo zmagal: »Mr Simpatikus« (31 zmag, 18 s KO, 1 poraz) ali »Zlati deček« (39 zmag, 30 s KO, 6 porazov)?
<Jorky> u težak boj bo
 * nafisa naspanka sasa84  po riti :p
<Jorky> no ne se spenkat
<nafisa> pa z roko, no
<Jorky> da naujo deci spet vsi slinasti
<nafisa> a da bojo?
<nafisa> saj ni nobenga tuki
<nafisa> al hočeš povedat, da se boš ti slinu?
<christooss> Create an account or prijava to see what your friends are doing.
<Jorky> a sm edini dec tle al kaj
<Jorky> uf
<Jorky> pol pa se pa ne spenkat ja
<Jorky> da se nam slinu
<nafisa> je še kristus prš
<nafisa> Jorky, a loh tebe mal po riti?
<sasa84> nafisa, kr dej ga...pr the letih bi lohk že znal prjavt temo diplomske :P
<nafisa> aaa ...
<nafisa> pol bomo pa pas vzeli v roke
<sasa84> izvoli draga
<nafisa> sicer je že čist zjahan ,...
<nafisa> ga bom pa zlomila
<Jorky> lahko me mal po riti
<Jorky> sam če boš nežna
<Jorky> ma saša jst to prvič počnem hehehe
<nafisa> nič nežna
<Jorky> ne prjavljaš diplomske kr vsak dan
<sasa84> ja jst tud :)
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> če si poredn ... te bomo pa naučil, da boš znal, kar bi že mogu
<sasa84> vsi okol norijo k ene zmešane kure... pismo, pa sej vse piše :)
<sasa84> mogoče si je treba včasih kšn pravilnik prebrat :)
<Jorky> ja to se strinjam
<Jorky> sej za ostalo sm vedu
<Jorky> sam za prošnjo pa res ne
<sasa84> men je to še najbl logičn :)
<nafisa> *pas švisa že sem in tja*
<nafisa> nafisa milosti ne pozna
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> go nafi, go nafi
<Jorky> ma men pa lih to ne
<Jorky> čeprav maš prov ja
<Jorky> je logično
<Jorky> sam pr men včasih kar je za ostale logično men postane nelogično :)
<nafisa> ti, sam sorča pa jst poznam, a ga ne?
<sasa84> jst mislm, d je zlo možn d ga poznaš ;)
<sasa84> da sta bla soseda 4 leta :P
<nafisa> ja, saj
<nafisa> 1 leto sem 5 m proč od njegovega stanovanja živela :D
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ooo, kok lepo...jst bi tut! :)
<nafisa> ja, tolk o tem
<sasa84> pa si kdaj pošpegala not a? ;)
<nafisa> ne
<sasa84> eh ;)
<nafisa> so bla steklena vrata vmes :D
<sasa84> bogi sorči ...
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> sorči sorč
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> a sm dej sama ustaua al kva
<Jorky> :(
<andrejz> ej, napsy, crazylemon stran je čudna (levi meni je postal spodnji meni)
<andrejz> a to je prvoaprilska ?
<Jorky> sej res dans je prvi april
<Jorky> ho ho ho
<Jorky> a veste da je chuck noris že 3 leta mrtev?
<Jorky> sam se smrt ni upala prej povedat
<Jorky> ho ho ho
<Jorky> to ni prvi april
<Jorky> :D
<andrejz> ok folk, 13 ljudi je potrdilo udeležbo na prevajalskem maratonu, nujno rabimo še 1, ker je 13 nesrečna številka
<Jorky> jst bi pršu če nebi bil bolan :(
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> bogdanov ti pa ma da prideš
<Jorky> :D
<yang> andrej a bo rostilj
<teardrop> andrejz, ob kolkih moram bit tle?
<andrejz> jaz sem mislil okoli 8.30 pridt, da še sendviče in hrano nakupim v bližnjem merkatorju
<andrejz> pride pa od vsake pomembne prevajalske skupine vsaj eden (gnome, ubuntu, kde, openoffice, firefox, translation project), tako da se bo dalo tud kaj zment glede skupnega dela v prihodnosti
<andrejz> tako da nas bo več kot 3.3.
<yang> andrejz kok si ti star
<andrejz> leta so samo Å¡tevilka
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> 25
<yang> ok ker sem mislil da si en drug
<sasa84> LOL
<Jorky> udriiiiiiiiii
<andrejz> saša, ti prideš na maraton.. veš koliko bo lepih tipov tam
<teardrop> andrejz, sprašujem, da vem kolk lahko danes žuram :D
<teardrop> sasa84, ti kr prid, če ti noben ne bo všeč, bom še jaz tle :D
<sasa84> lol
<yang> hahaha
<andrejz> no če boš prej tam, mi lahko pomagaš "fasngo" nost
<andrejz> ja saša, prevoz zate mamo že zrihtan, tako da ..
<yang> teardrop ta je dobra
<Jorky> sam da naute kej pil mladina :D
<BigWhale> jest sem 17.5 star, pa kaj pol?
<BigWhale> k da je to kej vazn
<sasa84> go BigWhale
<sasa84> a si se pokaku?
<teardrop> andrejz, najraje neb bil tle, sam moram vsaj teb vrata odpret
<BigWhale> teardrop, party pooper!
<andrejz> a to mesce govoriš, bw?
<teardrop> BigWhale, kaj sem pa zdaj zajebal?
<Jorky> mumila pa alko pr mer puste
<Jorky> da nau pol spet Å¡atala :D
<BigWhale> <teardrop> andrejz, najraje neb bil tle, sam moram vsaj teb vrata odpret
<yang> saska vids kake privilegije mas pred drugimi puncami k lahko med geeki izbiras
<teardrop> BigWhale, ja zakaj me to naredi pooperja? to pomen da pomagam da žur bo
<BigWhale> ja mogu bi rect: Z VESELJEM PRIDEM!
<BigWhale> najvecjim!
<yang> dobro je, delo klice, see u l8r
<teardrop> BigWhale, z veseljem pridem, sam ne tolk zgodi
<BigWhale> :P
<andrejz> no bom pa 8.45 prišel, deal? :=
<Jorky> jst vas pozdravim iz moje posjtelje v mislih
<Jorky> pa da naute kej pil.
<Jorky> a sm to že povedu
<Jorky> hahahhahaha
<teardrop> Jorky, vodo bomo pil
<Jorky> prasvilno
<Jorky> zdej ste me pomiril
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> pravilno*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: linux brez slovenščine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4852/new/posts/
<Jorky> priporočam da si vmes zarolate kak komad od mary rose iz plate rocks off
<Jorky> za boljše vzdušje
<Jorky> _D
<andrejz> @Jorky: pa Å¡e to ne navadne vode, amapk destilirano :)
<andrejz> bbč
<Jorky> hahahhahaha
<Jorky> no nevem če bo destilirana voda lih najbolj zdrava
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> sam da ne boste pol zamenjal z varekino
<Jorky> ker pol se bo tole srečanje končalo kataklizmično
<miha> lp
<Jorky> pl
<Jorky> ej marko?
<Jorky> eno pitanje
<Jorky> a mogoče poznaš bend mary rose?
<sasa84> oj mihi
<Jorky> ups
<Jorky> pardon
<Jorky> sm mislu da je marko
<Jorky> my bed
<Jorky> dej sm Å¡e slep ratu
<Jorky> dammm
<sasa84> mary rose so skoz špilal na božičnem v postojni
<sasa84> k so rock koncerti
<Jorky> ja no
<Jorky> carji
<Jorky> zdej baje snemajo 3 plato
<Jorky> to sm jst poslušu ko sem bil star kakih 13
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> uno njihovo prvo plato
<Jorky> sm mel Å¡e original kaseto hehehehe
<Jorky> keri cajti so to bli
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> 13 je moja srečna
<nafisa> bemu
<sasa84> nafka :)
<Jorky> o nafi wb
<miha> oj sasa84
<sasa84> mihko ;)
<sasa84> kje si mišl :D
<CrazyLemon> kako me je zdej ena pička (se opravičujem izrazu) razpizdla to nemoreš verjet
<sasa84> useki hudiča :P
<CrazyLemon> ma tko me razpizdla..da bi jo res lahk useku
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> sta je bilo ujko
<CrazyLemon> ma pička misli da je huda ker ma bravota z zatemljenimi šipami
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> a paje
<bogdanov> bla huda?
<bogdanov> :>
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> jah no
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..da je bla najbolša na svetu...ne bi je taknu..še plunu je ne bi..ker res  me razpizdla
<bogdanov> ja i sta je bilo
<bogdanov> dj crazy nelaz
<Jorky> ti pa reč da si tud hud, še posebaj takrat ko vidš bravota z  zatemnjenimi šipami
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma js tko peljem mimo cestninske postaje...se dam na navadn pas..pa počasi pospešujem ...ona pa cca. 100m za mano...in tko pač vidim kamion pred mano ki gre bl počasi kot js in js dam žmigavc (nism menjal pasa!) in ga tko držim cca. 5sekund preden sem začel počasi menjat pas
<CrazyLemon> in ona lih takrat začne hitrej pospeševat...se mi zalepi za rit in začne blendat
<Jorky> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> to ti nis dojev
<bogdanov> hotla tije cifro dt
<CrazyLemon> ne rečem js da bi se kr vrgu na un pas..pa da mi začne blendat..ok...my bad
<bogdanov> kvas zajebu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ampak js sm žmigavc držal še pred tem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pa res ne znaš z ženskami
<Jorky> takim se sam meglenke vklop pa zmanjša hitrost na minimum dovoljene da je še bl živčna
<CrazyLemon> Jorky ah kje..pol sm ga stisnu po gasu
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> pa je ostala zadaj..
<Jorky> drugič sam meglenke vklop pa zmanjšej
<bogdanov> as pokazu 1.6
<bogdanov> power
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sm ja!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Jorky> te bo preklela ko hudiča
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ti se ji pa v faco smej
<Jorky> pa lupčka skos šipo pošlji
<Jorky> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> Jorky meglenke bl mal pomagajo sredi dneva :)
<Jorky> pa ji un bravo z zatemnjenimi šipami nau nč pomagu
<Jorky> ja sej zato pa še zmanjšaš hitrost
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..razpizdi me tak folk k brezveze blenda pa je nek wannabe hud
<Jorky> Å¡tekam
<bogdanov> a jebigaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> ste vidl bosansko ambasado ?
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Bih_ambasada.jpg
<Jorky> tud jst ob takih priložnostih ratam živčen
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Jorky> hahahhahaha
<Jorky> dicks off
<Jorky> ja bosanci nimaš kej
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> ahjej
<Jorky> o nafi
<Jorky> wb
<nafisa> nrdila si super duper sendvič in ga pojedla
<nafisa> hvala, Jorky
<Jorky> u nice
<Jorky> pol lačna nisi
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> res nisem :D
<Jorky> dammm
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm!
<Jorky> ja tebe pa nam na kosilo vabu
<Jorky> sorry
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> kdo mi bo prišu v porodnišnico na obisk?
<bogdanov> haha
<Jorky> a boš mamica :D ?
<nafisa> aha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj bla una
<bogdanov> svedica
<bogdanov> ?
<Jorky> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jorky> lepo
<nafisa> nekoč že
<Jorky> a že veš al bo punčka al fantek
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov svedica? :D
<Jorky> a dej me zajebavi zdej
<nafisa> ne vem
<Jorky> jst pa že resno mislu
<Jorky> hahahahha
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem jest
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<nafisa> bomo še mogl počakat, da bomo vidl, kaj bo
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<Jorky> kaj zdej
<Jorky> a boš res mamica al me sam farbaš?
<nafisa> ja bom
<nafisa> čez neki let
<Jorky> ok ok
<Jorky> vidm da me lahk res čist usaka baba nategne
<nafisa> čez ene 14 let ...
<sasa84> *zeh*
<nafisa> dej no
<nafisa> 1. april je
<nafisa> nej se mal hecam
<sasa84> http://shop.lisca.com/si/perilo/dodatki/virgo-garter-belt.html
<Jorky> ja sej sm dojel ja
<Jorky> :D
<Seniorita> Pas za nogavice “Virgo”  - Dodatki - Perilo - Lisca e-trgovina
<sasa84> nafisa, a ti je všeč?
<nafisa> waw
<nafisa> nice
<nafisa> sam men ne paše
<Jorky> to bi si še jst kupu če bi bil ženska
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> nafi zihr ti paše
<Jorky> bom tvojga deca uprašu
<Jorky> se bo zihr strinju
<Jorky> hehehe
<nafisa> ej, dons vsepovsod javljajo radarje
<nafisa> k je prvi april
<sasa84> nafisa, gruntam d bi kej tazga kupla za pod kiklco
<nafisa> tole je huuudooo
<sasa84> pol pa sam Å¡e zmenk usekam ;)
<sasa84> žrtev je že izbrana ;)
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> pišuka, ti pa to vse načrtuješ prej
<nafisa> in, kdo bo "srečnež"
<nafisa> *
<nafisa> ?
<sasa84> itak ;)
<sasa84> čak no, to ti pa privatkam :P
<sasa84> ne morm kle na kanalu :P
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> jorky je spizdu
<nafisa> k je žalosten, k ve, da ni on
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> lej ga :D
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> nazaj pršu
<Jorky> sorry mal me je dol vrgl
<Jorky> kdo je srečnež pol saša?
<nafisa> sem misnla, da si spizdu, k si žalosten, k saška ni tebe zbrala za "žrtev"
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ne ne, midva niti pod razno nisva za skup :P
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> ja no...mava pač drugačne okuse :)
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> yes yes
<CrazyLemon> kak lahk za njega govoriš kak on ma okus???????????
<Jorky> mogoče me pa kera druga izbere za žrtev
<CrazyLemon> KAKO LAHK??????!??
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lahk
<nafisa> sasa84, kak okus mam pa jst?
<sasa84> dobr...všeč ti je isto spodne perilo kt men :P
<Jorky> nafu, upam da Jorkastičnega
<Jorky> heheheheheh
<Jorky> nafi*
<nafisa> super!
<sasa84> nč...pridni bodte
<nafisa> ej, a veš, da me dejansko eni kolegi kličejo nafi?
<sasa84> nafka, teb enga lupčka :*
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> :+ nazaj :p
<nafisa> :*
<sasa84> ;)
 * sasa84 useka CrazyLemon po riti
<nafisa> lolz
<sasa84> za vzpodbudo!
<Jorky> :D
<nafisa> ej, za jutri ... a kdo ve, kaj je treba met s sabo ... razen osebne pa računalnika?
<Jorky> tanpon?
<sasa84> podvezico
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> Å¡koda k sem bolan
<Jorky> :)
<nafisa> tampon?
<nafisa> nimam na obisku tete s krvavca
<nafisa> aja, podvezico ...
<nafisa> sasa84, mi posodiš kako?
<sasa84> komot
<nafisa> ql
<Jorky> sam ugibu sm
<Jorky> hehehe
<nafisa> a se bomo ženil tam al kuga?
<sasa84> lohk jo vzameš iz mojga stegna...pa...
<sasa84> mal se bove igrale ;)
<nafisa> ak kr tko ... tam pred vsemi? :o
<sasa84> sej bove mele cajt
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> mislm da pri takih gikih kot so tle nauta dosegle kakega velikega učinka
<Jorky> razen če jst pridem
<Jorky> pol bi biu ves slinast hahahhahahahahahhahaha
<sasa84> Jorky, mislm d ni panike sploh...to je najina zabava, ne vaša
<Jorky> aja pol pa kul
<sasa84> kubankooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 * sasa84 se vrže kubanc za vrat
<Jorky> bol bi se pa kr prdružu ostali ekipi
<sasa84> ti bi mel za prevajat
<nafisa> aja, točno
<sasa84> sam nafi mi lohk skine podvezico ;)
<nafisa> tam so sami impotentni
<kubanc> komu naj bi se jst vrgel za vrat?
<nafisa> oz. se jim dvigne na kodo
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> lol
<Jorky> ma jst bi vaju z nafi prevaju
<sasa84> kubanc, lohk bi me vsaj mal po rami potreplou
<nafisa> kurc, sasa84 ... velik kode bo jutr tam okol
<nafisa> to nevarn
<sasa84> za naju ne :P
<Jorky> nč zdej morm pa žal it
<kubanc> sasa84, sej bo, sej bo, have hope :*
<nafisa> lepo se mej, Jorky
<Jorky> grem mal v ležeč položaj
<Jorky> vi tud
<nafisa> pozdravi se!
<Jorky> uživajte jutr
<Jorky> bom
<Jorky> čauč
<nafisa> papa
<Jorky> bye :*
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> mm, vitamin C zna bit skor tko dober ko ena seja v chromu
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> vmes so me zmerjali z vlačugo, prasico, zvodnico, kuzlo pojahano...
<sasa84> *del vloge*...zanimiv je to, d je vse to napisu moj župnik :P
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> kuzla pojahana...kje je najdu ta izraz :P
<kubanc> sasa84, v kaksen filmu si pa to igrala?
<kubanc> izpoved pri zupniku?
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> kubanc, to mam vlogo za pasijon
<sasa84> pr nas v naši fari ne delamo klasičnega pasijona :P
<kubanc> u jebemti, pazi se Mel Gibbson :D
<sasa84> če imam vlogo lastnice bordela, pol veš d je mel gibson čist lame :P
<kubanc> sasa84, dej da pol k bos dobila viktorja se prosm zahvali ubuntu-si kanalu :D
<kubanc> pa ne pozabm na mamo ter oceta
<sasa84> mamo očeta in starše
<sasa84> oba starša
<nafisa> ja ja
<kubanc> rad bi pozdravil starse, se posebej oceta in mamo, je enkrat reku Cimerotic :D
<nafisa> rada bi se zahvalila svojim staršem, še posebej očetu in mami
<kubanc> tko ja :D
<nafisa> ej, a maš v scenariju tud: zgrabil me je za lase, me porinil na tla, usmeril obraz navzgor in mi pljunil v usta?
<kubanc> sasa84, a si mi ti enkrat omenjala eno spletno stran?
<sasa84> mhm
<kubanc> in, kako ti kej uspeva zadeva?
<sasa84> fajn, še vedno razmišlam :D
<kubanc> potem si Å¡e v razvojni fazi :D
<sasa84> no no, tko se reče ja ;)
<kubanc> kuješ poslovni načrt :D
<nafisa> jst si bom pa mogla mal drugače mojo straničko nrdit
<nafisa> barve mene matrajo
<kubanc> kaksen mas naslov strani?
<nafisa> am ... si ziher, da bi rad videl?
<kubanc> ja zakaj pa ne?
<nafisa> dam na privat
<kubanc> dej
 * miha tuhta, da bi si za spremembo naredil stran
<alyosha> jaz bi tudi spletno stran:D
<nafisa> miha ... ti jo v 15ih minutah nrdiš
<alyosha> sasa je rekla da bo nardila
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> zanima me neki glede firefoxa - kako je možn spravt refresh/stop gumb v vrstico brskanja?
<nafisa> desni klik tam v prostor pa obklukaš keri gumbi morjo bit?
<nafisa> nvm
<jodlajodla> sm rešu... sam potegne se refresh gumb not v vrstico brskanja
<miha> nafisa: misliš? :P
<nafisa> ja ne vem
<miha> nafisa: "v izdelavi" naredim v 3 min
<nafisa> jst ponavad nrdim desni klik pa po meri
<nafisa> aja, stran
<nafisa> mislila sem tako ...
<nafisa> da je gor vsebina, k jo pišeš
<nafisa> pa tvoje slike
<nafisa> pa več strani
<nafisa> pa o hobijih posebi stran
<nafisa> pa tko pa tak :D
<miha> aha
<jodlajodla> a mogoče kdo ve kje se da potegnt zadnje faenza ikone?
<sasa84> gnome-look, deviant-art?
<alyosha> ta sasa84  je cel geek
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sam je res :D
<nafisa> glavno, da imam notepad++
<nafisa> zdaj se pa neki matra moj kompek najt
<nafisa> pa ne najde :D
<alyosha> kaj ti rabi notepad če maš gedit?
<nafisa> ma ... pšššttttt
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> naum več:D
<nafisa> vizualno rabm jst
<nafisa> jst sem ženska
<alyosha> pa sj je vizualen?:D
<alyosha> kaj si prej neko stran oglaševala?
<alyosha> se lahko to vidi
<alyosha> al ne?
<alyosha> :D
<miha> ne dovolj vizualn. gnome je vizualn, ampak apple je ++ :)
<alyosha> sj usebina me ne zanima:p
<nafisa> alyosha, premlad si, da jo lahko vidiš :P
<alyosha> uuuuu
<alyosha> pozabu sem
<alyosha> mogu bi it na sestanek:D
<alyosha> nafisa: ehh pol pa nič:p
<alyosha> ko bom polnooleten pa lahko?
<nafisa> ja
<alyosha> ok! cez 7 let  te spomnem!
<alyosha> zdj pa letim ker sem ze zamudil:/
<alyosha> to je tko ko si opomnika ne nardiš:D
<alyosha> bbl
<miha> :)
<nafisa> laufi!
<jodlajodla> a mogoče kdo ve s ke potegnt zadno različico faenza ikon?
<CrazyLemon> gnome look
<CrazyLemon> google
<CrazyLemon> najdi.si
<CrazyLemon> bing
<CrazyLemon> yahoo
<CrazyLemon> and the list goes on and on
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> lol
<sasa84> jodlajodla, prej sm ti napisala...gnome-look, deviant-art
<jodlajodla> aha
<CrazyLemon> ta jodlar čist nič ne posluša :)
<jodlajodla> :D
<sasa84> ljoškooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> sam jodla v eno :P
<sasa84> kr neki :P
<jodlajodla> potem samo shranim pa potegnem not v ikone? xD
<sasa84> al pa odpreš nastavitve videza-->teme in mapo potegneš čez al pa daš d inštaliraš :P
<sasa84> a je jasn? če ni, se em pazi!
<jodlajodla> ok
<jodlajodla> lol
<sasa84> *ostro pogleda*
<sasa84> otroc...oh...
<sasa84> krejziiiiiiii
<sasa84> a dns nimaš faxa?
<CrazyLemon> sm že mel
<sasa84> oooo, pridn fantek :D
<CrazyLemon> i know :$
<sasa84> ponos vsake mame :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] brodul: Free For All LAN Party  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4849/new/posts/
<sasa84> kdaj me boš predstavu doma? :P
<CrazyLemon> a hočš prijazn odgovor al kruto resnico? :)))))
<sasa84> prijaznga :P
<CrazyLemon> nikoli
<CrazyLemon> :PP
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> eh, brezveze... alyosha itak prav, d nimaš pogleda na morje :P
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sam na hribe
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> to mam pa tud jst...pred mano so glih javorniki :D
<sasa84> kofe kuhat
<sasa84> brb
<christooss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Einstein vs Stephen Hawking -Epic Rap Battles of History #7
<jodlajodla> te ikone so kr ene :D
<jodlajodla> ko pa zdj pobrišem to?
<jodlajodla> ker uninstall skripto sm že pognou, samo še zmer so notr pod ikonam
<kubanc> sasa84, jst mam en dobr recept za kafe
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20049631-17.html
<Seniorita> April Fools' Day 2011--who's gonna get you, sucka? | The Digital Home - CNET News
<kubanc> ma jst sm dan 2 padu na foro
<kubanc> in to posteno
<kubanc> fak, koji naivnež :D
<miha> jst dans rajš ne berem novic kej preveč :D
<miha> sj ne vem kaj res pa kaj Å¡ala pr nas :D
<miha> http://www.finance.si/307805 tole npr
<Seniorita> Prvi april: Portugalska prodaja Cristiana Ronalda �pancem za 160 milijonov evrov - Finance.si
<miha> Tajnikar v upravi Merkurja?
<miha> to recimo
<miha> pr nas sploh ni nujno Å¡ala
<miha> v Adriji mu gre odlično http://www.finance.si/307550/Adria-menda-pridelala-16-milijonov-evrov-izgube http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/tajnikar-pri-kreditu-za-adrio-zavlacuje-nlb/248592
<Seniorita> Adria menda pridelala 16 milijonov evrov izgube - Finance.si
<jodlajodla> evo ozadja 11.04 na 10.10 :)
<jodlajodla> kako se v empathy nastav tale kanal?
<nafisa> ne vem več ... k mi je en reku, naj neki inštaliram pa nimam več tako, kot sem mela prej
<nafisa> :((
<jodlajodla> bbl
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dbDJzDV1CM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Simpsons - No Room In My Brain
<miha> Mozilla Firefox
<miha> Happy April Fools' everyone! Avoid those pesky Internet pranks and hijinks with Mozilla's "Do Not Fool" add-on for Firefox!
<miha> http://mzl.la/f3Rmpn
<Seniorita> Mozilla Labs  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Protecting Users From An Age-Old Threat
<miha> Ubuntu
<miha> Join David Mandala, Ubuntu Mobile Core Manager now for a live IRC Q+A session! For how to join see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA
<Seniorita> WeeklyQandA - Ubuntu Wiki
<sasa84> kubanc, kakšn recept?
<miha>  #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: linux brez slovenščine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4852/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/how-to-disable-unity-and-go-back-to-the-classic-interface-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/12176
<Seniorita> How to disable Unity and go back to the classic interface in Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal' | ZDNet
<kubanc> fakn shit, kako se rece v ravunalniskem/elektricnem zargonu circuit
<kubanc> tokokrog
<nafisa> kaj boš s tokokrogom?
<kubanc> ma to je za znort...
<kubanc> As a topological input device for circuit simulators, etc.: Since the storage structure of Sketchpad reflects the topology of any circuit or diagram, it can serve as an input for many network or circuit simulating programs.
<jodlajodla> back
<nafisa> kubanc, vod, tokokrog je prevod
<nafisa> al kaj si ti mislil?
<kubanc> electronic circuit simulator
<kubanc> kako bi temu v slovenscini rekel
<miha> simulator električnega vezja (al pa tokokroga)
<kubanc> električnega vezja
<jodlajodla> zanima me če kdo ve, kako v empathy nastavit tale kanal?
<kubanc> to je to
<miha> oz elektronskega
<miha> če je electronic
<kubanc> jst ne vem kva mi je...
<kubanc> fakn 4 leta sm hodu na elektro tehniško
<kubanc> zdele ga pa tkole biksam..
<nafisa> simulator elektronskega vezja?
<sasa84> ajde, Å¡ibam na vaje
<sasa84> papa
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtT54GttX0g
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Californication Duchovny Offered Break Up Blow Job
<nafisa> miha :o
<nafisa> kubanc ... ker ti je bolj verjetn prevod?
<kubanc> simulator elektronskega vezja
<kubanc> elektricnega ni tok pravilno
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7XzcGnUCI0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Californication - Church Scene
<miha> toleeee
<miha> toleee
<miha> :D
<kubanc> now that's a religion
<kubanc> :)
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> ej, jst sem o teoriji chomskega prevedla 12 fajlov po 7 strani tega strokovnega besedila
<nafisa> k sem nesla na prevajalsko firmo pa so sam zjal, kwa pa je to
<nafisa> v dveh intervalih po 18 ur
<nafisa> tok sem se jebala s tem
<nafisa> no, sm dobila vsaj 10 pik več na izpitu
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x98S6PuZ-Y&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Californication - Hank kupuje Porsche
<jodlajodla> igra kdo quakelive?
<nafisa> kaga je pa tu?
<jodlajodla> Å¡pil
<kubanc> nafisa, potem mi pa tole prevedi v pravilno slovnicni vrstni red, prosim
<kubanc> As a topological input device for circuit simulators,
<nafisa> kot topološka vhodna enota za simulator vezja?
<nafisa> nimam blage
<kubanc> :P
<miha> nafisa: +1 :)
<miha> simulatorje vezja, množina
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> nimam očal gor
<nafisa> sorry
<kubanc> Vhodna naprava, katera lahko simulira topologijo elektronskih vezij.
<nafisa> ja, cel stavek morš dat
<nafisa> ti si sam do vejce
<kubanc> nafisa, As a topological input device for circuit simulators, etc.: Since the storage structure of Sketchpad reflects the topology of any circuit or diagram, it can serve as an input for many network or circuit simulating programs.
<nafisa> brb
<miha> kubanc: tist od nafise je točnejši prevod od tvojga
<miha> naprej je naslednji stavek
<miha> kot vhodna naprava al pa kot kej drugega: Ker Sketchpadova struktura shranjevanja odserva topologij kateregakoli vezja ali diagrama, lahko služi kot vhod za veliko simulatorjev mrež ali vezij
<miha> odseva topologijo
<kubanc> tole je celoten stavek
<kubanc> As a topological input device for circuit simulators, etc.: Since the storage structure of Sketchpad reflects the topology of any circuit or diagram, it can serve as an input for many network or circuit simulating programs. The additional effort required to draw a circuit completely from scratch with the Sketchpad system may well be recompensed if the properties of the circuit are obtainable through simulation of the circuit drawn.
<miha> Dodaten potreben trud za risanje vezja s Skethpadom poplnoma od začetka bi lahko bilo dobro popla
<miha> poplačano, če so lastnosti vezja na voljo skozi simulacijo narisanega vezja
<kubanc> 1. Vhodna naprava, katera lahko simulira topologijo elektronskih vezij, npr: struktura Sketchpadovega shranjevalnega medija odseva topologija kateregakoli drugega vezja ali diagrama, zato lahko služi kot vhod za veliko mrežnih ali elektronskih simulacijskih programov. Dodatno prizadevanje, ki je potrebno za izris celotnega vezja od začetka bi lahko bilo nadgrajeno, če so lastnosti vezja na voljo skozi celotno simulacija narisanega vez
<kubanc> ja.
<nafisa> ja no ... pač ... kokr kdo hoče :D
<kubanc> :D
<miha> :)
<jodlajodla> kero vrsto profila zvoka je treba izbrat za 5.1 sistem zvočnikov?
<miha> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=68593
<Seniorita> Izklop | Merjenje mo�i
<kubanc> The ability of the computer to reproduce any drawn symbol anywhere at the press of a button, and to recursively include subpictures within subpictures. a bi blo dobr tkole: Pri ponavljajočih se risbah: zmožnost računalnika reproduciranja kjerkoli ter kateregakoli simbola s pritiskom na gumb, ter rekurzivno vključevanje sekundarnih risb znotraj sekundarnih risb ...
<kubanc> al kako bi vi definiral subpictures?
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JciDsoPISLw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;Allo &#39;Allo - First meeting Helga und Herr Flick
<zdobersek> podslike?
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> zmaga je tale posnetek :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB-SVvrS4wg&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;Allo &#39;Allo - René&#39;s first meeting with Michelle
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB-SVvrS4wg&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;Allo &#39;Allo - René&#39;s first meeting with Michelle
<nafisa> ufff ...
<nafisa> Å¡e uro pa 15 do odprtja
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8EEQrZBKoc&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - you stupid woman
<nafisa> evo ... pa imam hčerko ...
<nafisa> do polnoči
<teardrop> nafisa, kaj pa boste odpiral
<nafisa> ja, petek je
<nafisa> klub
<teardrop> aja :D
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> mejte se
<nafisa> Å¡e pridem vmes kaj pogledat
<miha> Mafia Wars is hiring for engineers and game designers! You know how to build a criminal empire in Mafia Wars, but do you have what it takes to design or code one? If you think this could be you, then take our GAME DESIGN or ENGINEERING challenge. http://zyn.ga/4Ca
<Seniorita> blog.mafiawars.com - Welcome
<Grega> haha, ste vidli gmail motion? :)
<Grega> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html
<Seniorita> Gmail Motion BETA
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> Grega: si probal?
<Grega> zakon je!
<alyosha> moram praw probat zdj:D
<Grega> probaj ja :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> hudo je res
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ti si probal!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> koga?
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> ni u koraku z časom
<Grega> CrazyLemon: je danes shujsal za 5kg
<alyosha> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html
<Seniorita> Gmail Motion BETA
<Grega> ko uporablja gmail motion
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> CrazyLemon imaš minuto do zmage!:D
<zdobersek1> taboljs je bil internet skoz wc skoljko
<CrazyLemon> haha..fun :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..tisto je blo tudi cool :D
<alyosha> kaj to
<alyosha> dj link
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek1> http://www.google.com/tisp/
<Seniorita> Welcome to Google TiSP
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> ni u koraku z časom
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> kaj to
<CrazyLemon> right..js nism v koraku s časom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> :D
<alyosha> pa če nisi vedu kaj je google motion mona:D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu o čem ti govoriš
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> ne izgovarjaj se!
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> aaaaaajaaaaa
<Grega> :))
<alyosha> rajši mi zrihtaj pico iz mlinčka
<alyosha> zdj bi jo jedu
<zdobersek1> stari
<zdobersek1> spageti pa fizol
<zdobersek1> ni boljsga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem alergičen na fižol:D
<zdobersek1> tvoja skoda.
<alyosha> ko sem nazadnje jedu mineštro fižolovo sem padu u nezavest sem si nos razbil:D
<alyosha> je res da so pripomogle še večje količine zelišč zraven
<alyosha> ampak fizol je bil osnova:D
<Ranakah> hey banda
<zdobersek1> aha, aha, fizol pol, ja ja.
<CrazyLemon> jah nič čudnega..če si kadil fižol da si padu na nos
<CrazyLemon> to je znano dejstvo
<Ranakah> eno vprašanje.. kak se že prenašajo podatki prek ssh protokola? moral bi prenest celo mapo
<alyosha> hehe ne ne res res...sem jedu za kosilo in večirjo minestro iin nič drugega
<CrazyLemon> o Ranakah .. poguglaj scp :)
<alyosha> scp
<Grega> mislim, da je odgovor scp !
<Grega> :))
<alyosha> Ranakah: scp -R
<alyosha> če maš pa še port drugje kot 22
<alyosha> pa Å¡e -P
<Ranakah> aha hvala :D
<CrazyLemon> dejmo vsi Å¡e enkrat..v en glas
<CrazyLemon> scp!
<alyosha> scp
<alyosha> Grega:  je zamudu
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> scp -P, oz -P ce imas port kje drugje kot 22
<CrazyLemon> ta Grega zgleda da je spet pijan... :/
<Grega> ah -R
<Grega> se opravicujem
<alyosha> ne ne to pa ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> odkar je začel pridobivat virtualno bogastvo se je vrgel v alkohol...skrbi me da bodo sledile trde droge :(
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> to bo pol ko bo bogastvo začelo kopnet
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> ne mores bit tolk bogat ni trezen
<Grega> bogastvo je pritisk
<alyosha> no deli z mano malo tega te bom razbremenil
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> hudo
<kubanc> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne spodbujaj ga kubanc!
<kubanc> koga ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija     hahaha @ komentarje prvega posta
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> fant mi dejansko verjame :)))
<Grega> ker je star 10?
<CrazyLemon> 10 je star??
<CrazyLemon> pol to sploh ni fun
<CrazyLemon> like taking candy from a baby :(
<Grega> pa emo frizuro ima
<Grega> da sploh ne omenim, da se ubuntu pise
<kubanc> jst nebi smel prec na forumu napisat da je 1. april joke
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja..ti si party pooper
<CrazyLemon> zato sm tudi zbrisal tvoj post
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> aja?
<kubanc> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> danes enkrat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko sm vidu tvoj party pooping
<alyosha> ta crazy straši otroke
<kubanc> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> tkoj ob 8ih moraš spoilat joke
<CrazyLemon> mislim..da te ni sram
<kubanc> al men je blo ze to cudno pa ne zarad datuma, da je bla objavljena novica ob 6.01
<CrazyLemon> jah to sploh ni čudno
<CrazyLemon> andrej zgodi vstane
<CrazyLemon> in takrat tudi piše novice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> ja itak
<kubanc> 1. april :d
<CrazyLemon> ne..true story
<Grega> jaz sem danes klical recepcijo v hurgado, da fotru prinesejo torto.. pa mi tip ni najbolj verjel :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4818/
<Seniorita> OilRush na voljo v prednaročilu (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> 7:43
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4629/
<Seniorita> Na voljo The Humble Indie Bundle #2 (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<kubanc> jst ustanem ob 5.10, je kje jači junak?
<CrazyLemon> 7:42
<CrazyLemon> tko da...sploh ni čudno :)
<Grega> phhh, jaz vstanem ob 2h!
<Grega> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js sploh ne spim!
<kubanc> Grega, ja ob 2 popoldne
<kubanc> ti si srednjesolc, ti skoz spis :P
<Grega> hvala
<kubanc> crazy je pa ze do tega stanja prsu, da je cele dneve v ZEN mode, tko da je celodnevni meditaciji
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm pravzaprav v nirvani zdej
<CrazyLemon> no..moj duh je
<CrazyLemon> moje telo pa tipka nonsense
<kubanc> nirvana FTW
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> se bols k nirvana je pa zen mode
<kubanc> tega majo crnogorci ful velik :D
<kubanc> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=51%C2%B029%E2%80%9930.82%E2%80%B3+N+0%C2%B007%E2%80%9928.59%E2%80%B3+W&aq=&sll=51.49254,-0.124261&sspn=0.0035,0.010568&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16
<Seniorita> 51°29’30.82″ N 0°07’28.59″ W - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> narwhale!!!
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> krneki
<kubanc> koji zadetek je dal tole gor :D
<CrazyLemon> googleovi zaposleni :)
<zdobersek1> narwhals narwhals swimming in the thames causing a commotion cause they have no names
<kubanc> to make points lie on lines or circles;
<zdobersek1> ?
<kubanc> ma fakin ne vem akko bi tole prevedu
<kubanc> to make
<kubanc> ustvariti
<kubanc> ne vredu
<zdobersek1> v kakem kontekstu?
<kubanc> risanje objektov
<kubanc> oz. točke risanih objektob
<zdobersek1> tako, da tocke lezijo ...
<kubanc> *objektov
<CrazyLemon> http://thepiratebay.org/blog/189
<Seniorita> The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient bittorrent site
<CrazyLemon> ebay..pwned by TPB
<CrazyLemon> https://packetlife.net/blog/2011/apr/1/alternative-ipv6-works/
<Seniorita> Alternative to IPv6 in the Works - Packet Life
<CrazyLemon> And for those who question whether 240 address will be sufficient, Joe says, "While we're sure 40 bits is more than enough address space for the foreseeable future, we can always add another octet or two down the road and upgrade to IPv4.2."
<CrazyLemon> smart!!
<CrazyLemon> 240=2^40
<napsy> http://science.slashdot.org/story/11/04/01/190205/LHC-CERN-Has-Found-the-Hugs-Boson?from=fb
<Seniorita> LHC, CERN Has Found the Hugs Boson - Slashdot
<napsy> :)
<kubanc> ej, kako bi vi tole zastopil: Definition copying: We made the sides of the hexagon be equal in length by pressing a button while pointing to the side in question. Had we defined a composite operation such as to make two lines both parallel and equal in length, we could have applied it just as easily.
<kubanc> pointing to the side in question
<kubanc> ...
<kubanc> wtf...
<kubanc> 1. Zmožnost kopiranja objektov: ustvarjanje stranic šestero-kotnika enakih dolžin z pritiskom na gumb, medtem
<CrazyLemon> emm
<kubanc> fakn zajebano...
<CrazyLemon> s pritiskom na gumb med kazanjem na stran v "zadevi" oz.. ne vem kak bi to lepš napisal
<CrazyLemon> oz. se izrazu
<CrazyLemon> side in question je stran k se jo obravnava
<CrazyLemon> tko da..med kazanjem na obravnavano stran
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :>
<kubanc> ja a potem je pa se bol cudno
<kubanc> al je un stavek vprasalni, al pritrdilno
<kubanc> pritrdilni
<kubanc>  Had we defined a composite operation: ali smo definirali sestavljeno operacijo, kot je itdelava paralelnih ter enakih linij
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Programiranje za GTK  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4853/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Programiranje za GTK  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4853/new/posts/
<Grega> a ve kdo kaksno dobro ime za spletno trgovino?
<frojnd> spletnatrgovina.jap
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ljudsko: Problem z jezikom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4854/new/posts/
<napsy> cer
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Grega> arrrrrrrrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> pijanc!
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-02
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Danes se odvija prevajalski maraton. Sodeluješ lahko tudi preko interneta. Več podrobnosti o tem kako sodelovati lahko najdeš na https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:ubuntu:maraton, stanje pa bo redno posodobljeno tudi med ubuntu.si novicami, na twitterju in facebooku.
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Danes se odvija prevajalski maraton. Sodeluješ lahko tudi preko interneta. Več podrobnosti o tem kako sodelovati lahko najdeš na https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:ubuntu:maraton, stanje pa bo redno posodobljeno tudi med ubuntu.si novicami, na twitterju http://twitter.com/ubuntusi  in facebooku http://fb.me/UbuntuSlovenija
<nafisa> fajn
<marko-_-> nafisin tip
<marko-_-> je pa ful starejši od nje
<marko-_-> fa
<marko-_-> k
<marko-_-> tip ma že sive lase
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd70l1tuDxs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ZELJKO SAMARDZIC--POSLE DUGE VEZE
<nafisa> ahjej ...
<nafisa> konc Å¡ihta
<nafisa> zdaj si pa predstavljajte, kaka se bom ob 9ih primajala tja :D
<nafisa> zunih pojejo ptički
<CrazyMelom> aj ze kdo budn od prevajalcev ? Hehe
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> jest sem ze eno uro skor budn
<CrazyMelom> aj ze kdo budn od prevajalcev ? Hehe
<CrazyMelom> Qhq
<CrazyMelom> Aha
<CrazyMelom> Kdaj se dons v pipi starta
<BigWhale> 900
<BigWhale> 0900
<CrazyMelom> Ql
<nafisa> o, pridni, že pokonci
<nafisa> jst sem že tut
<jodlajodla> oo
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> Prevajalski maraton se dogaja
<andrejz> :)
<klemengrm> post iz kiberpipe
<andrejz> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu prevajalski maraton se je začel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4855/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> oo
<andrejz> oo
<andrejz> zakaj nisi na prevajalskem maratonu
<jodlajodla> huh :D
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<Skyx-mobile> kako je z maratonom
<Skyx-mobile> Kle naj bi bil v zivi hehe
<andrejz> saj smo v živo :)
<BigWhale> Aye!
<Skyx-mobile> stream v zivo ?
<BigWhale> Hm, to ne
<Skyx-mobile> Kok je pa kej folka tm ?
<BigWhale> sam lahk bi pa zrihtal
<BigWhale> 11 komadov nas je
<nNa> trenutno nas je 11
<Skyx-mobile> ql
<Skyx-mobile> Kdo iz chana ?
<andrejz> nafisa je tu :)
<nafisa> lolz
<nafisa> o, sošolc
<nafisa> kje si ti?
<nafisa> pogrešam te :P
<Skyx-mobile> Lol
<Skyx-mobile> jst pa tebe ne :P
<nafisa> kako se prevede desktop entry? :p
<andrejz> namizni vnos
<andrejz> ali pa vnos namizja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, kako kej poteka zadeva v kiberpipi?
<andrejz> poteka, poteka
<andrejz> na polno :)
<napsy> kul
<andrejz> klikni link v topicu pa se pridruži
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<kubanc> em, sam mal....
<kubanc> in kaj, tukaj izberes nekaj in prevedes celoten paket?
<Sky[x]> prevedeš kar znaš
<Sky[x]> ni nujno da cel paket :)
<andrejz> ja izbereš tistega, kjer ni še noben nič napisal
<andrejz> na tisti seznam poglej
<nafisa> ej, k bulte v komp ... kdo rabi vaje za razgibavanje vratu?
<nafisa> zelo zanimive
<kubanc> pozabte, ze berem pdf
<kubanc> nafisa, posl
<teardrop> kako je preveden Software Management?
<teardrop> upravljanje paketov?
<nafisa> kubanc, si dobil?
<kubanc> dej mi se enkrat posl
<kubanc> nafisa, ne ni potrebe
<kubanc> sm nasel
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> a razmigavanje vratu? :P
<kubanc> nafisa, sm uporabil rotate picture funkcijo, tko da mi ni kej prevec pomagalo :P
<nafisa> ja, upravljanje paketov, ja ... vsaj jst mam tko na kompu
<nafisa> ah, kubanc ... pol s tko k jst
<nafisa> raje roke k vrat razmigavam
<kubanc> sej se da vrat tud se na ksn drug nacin ramigavat
<kubanc> ;)
<nafisa> sys settings je nastavitve sistema al sistemske nastavitve?
<nafisa> kubanc, kak pa???
<kubanc> nafisa, sistemske nastavitve
<kubanc> you move your head and up and down, and move it all round ;)
<kubanc> to je to
<Sky[x]> če kerga še zanima
<Sky[x]> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlTM3U2amh0djhDVUFxMS1JZ204TFE&hl=en&authkey=CIPM44IE#gid=0
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<christooss_> maratonci keep up the good work :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> laufamo, laufamo
<nafisa> Å¡e 40 km
<christooss_> super :)
<kubanc> fkn sht.... graphic design process, a bi blo dobr tole grafični procesni načrt...?
<christooss_> če dobesedno prevedeš je grafični načrtni proces
<christooss_> tako, da mislim, da morš ohranit pridevnik ipd.
<andrejz> grafična zasnova
<nafisa> ok ... men se pozna sam ena ura spanja :S
<yang> 11:02 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 165d 2h 24m 9
<kubanc> andrejz, hvala
<Sky[x]> njabolj da se gre vash prevajat hehe :D
<Sky[x]> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/bash/+pots/bash/sl/+translate
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “bash” : “bash” source package : Translations : Natty (11.04) : Ubuntu
<kubanc> a je sploh dizajn slovenska beseda
<kubanc> kot zgleda je
<nafisa> vash, ja
<Sky[x]> naj bi bla ja :)
<nafisa> tc-tc-tc-tc
<nafisa> ti mi raj uno za bash za nalogo nared :P joke
<nafisa> saj naloge Å¡e niso ven dane
<yang> nafisa: pazi to foro
<nafisa> ipv4, ja
<nafisa> a je še kaka boljša fora? jst sem zaspanaaaaaaaaa ... :D
<yang> ja, zakaj pa vztrajas, pojdi spat
<Sky[x]> veš kaj me bega kako paket najdeš :>
<kubanc> ej, ce kej ne veste kako se prevede, se lahko prijavite na kanal /english
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> empathy ima nizek IQ
<nafisa> ja, in na angleškem kanalu ti bodo povedali po nemško, kako se prevede al kuko? sem mislila, da prevajamo v slovenščino
<napsy> nafisa: join channel?
<kubanc> nafisa, ne, ce ne ves kaj kej pomeni, ti lahko razlozijo
<kubanc> in potem ti to poslovenčiš ;)
<nafisa> saj mam bigwajla :D
<kubanc> bigwajl plava po oceanu
<kubanc> nima casa :P
<nafisa> ne, stoji
<nafisa> pa neki gloda
<kubanc> plankton?
<nafisa> čips
<nafisa> po moje
<yang> 219 EUR laptop http://www.itsco.de/notebooks/dell_laptops/notebook_dell_latitude_d620_intel_core_duo_t2300_2x_166ghz_centrino_duo_i29_3826.htm
<Seniorita> Notebook DELL Latitude D620 g�nstig gebraucht kaufen bei ITSCO
<nafisa> elect the <guibutton>Convenience</guibutton> tab. ... convenience je .... udobje, priročnost, ugodnost ...??? :\
<nafisa> select**
<nafisa> limun
<CrazyLemon> kwae baba
<nafisa> ja, ok ... vem, da sem baba
<andrejz> saj to je pomembno > da si ziher v svoj spol
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kok vas je kej
<andrejz> trenutno 13
<CrazyLemon> lepo lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pa možakar z sivo brado? :p
<CrazyLemon> matej?bernard? :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a nis reku da te ne bo ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej me ne bo in me  ni
<Sky[x]> od ket pa pol možakar s sivo brado ? :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..čeprav me ni tam..lahk vseen vidim fotko :)
<Sky[x]> dej link da vidm
<CrazyLemon> a ti Å¡e sprintam fotko pa prinesem? :)
<CrazyLemon> pejt na ubuntu.si  novice pa si poglej
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> neki se pa dogaja
<nafisa> sam da mojih podočnjakov ni na fotki
<nafisa> pa je vse ql
<Sky[x]> te Å¡e pridejo :D
<andrejz> sky[x], prideš?
<Sky[x]> ja pridem mal pogledat :)
<Sky[x]> sej ste cel dan tam al kako ?
<andrejz> do 17.00
<Sky[x]> aha ql
<Sky[x]> pol se bom pa počas spravu na kosilo nekam pa pridem :=
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> no ... te pa dober tek
<nafisa> kdaj bomo pa mi mel kosilo?
<nafisa> da si grem po burek?
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdlqtcL5WVc
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ali En - Sirni Mesni (Burek)
<christooss> jo a obstaja kšna aplikacija k ti omeji download na eth kartici?
<andrejz> ob 13.00
<Sky[x]> andrejz: se je un ta drugi kej oglasu glede strani ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj dobiš tam sendvič..for free! :D
<nafisa> jst hočem pizza burek! :P
<andrejz> gremo lahko tud na bureke, samo ne vem če lahko kakšen šiptar na pravno osebo izda
<nafisa> ah, saj si lahko sama kupim ... tolk keša pa sem še našparala :D
<nafisa> oz. prislužila ta teden :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a hočš reč ker je šiptar ne zna računa na pravno osebo izdat? kera diskriminatorna izjava :/
<nafisa> BigWhale,      orodjárna  -e ž (ȃ) delavnica, obrat za izdelovanje in vzdrževanje orodja: zaposlen je v orodjarni; mojster v orodjarni // shramba za orodje: iz orodjarne je prinesel sekiro in žago / gasilska orodjarna ♪
<BigWhale> http://www.explodingdog.com/january2/spacetothink.html
<Seniorita> i think i need some space to think
<Sky[x]> ej kok časa pa mate kosilo
<Sky[x]> 1h ?
<andrejz> ja
<Sky[x]> bote v pipi al grete kam jest ?
<andrejz> bomo Å¡e videli
<andrejz> ti kar ulet
<BigWhale> po mojem boljs da smo tle
<BigWhale> ker ce bomo kam hodil bo trajal dve uri
<andrejz> eni so hotli burek met za kosilo
 * andrejz pogleda nafiso
<BigWhale> po burek treba it do olimpije
<CrazyLemon> kak burek..kruh pa vodo jim dej
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<nafisa> kaka olimpija??????
<nafisa> fuuuuuuuujjjjjjjjjj
<BigWhale> cak grem statse pogledat
<BigWhale> da vidim kaj so si zasluzil
<BigWhale> ;>
<nafisa> tule 20 m zraven je slast
<nafisa> saj drugače ni treba, da jst burek jem
<nafisa> mal sem se hecala ... je bil jeziček zraven :D
<BigWhale> jezicek je bil zravn? a pol bo mesni burek?
<Sky[x]> a vam čokolešnik prnesem ? :D
<BigWhale> cokolino je hardcore
<CrazyLemon> en dan bo treba vse te meetinge pa sestanke dat v AA
<BigWhale> aa? anonimne alkoholike?
<CrazyLemon> approval application za loco :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reghardware.com/2011/04/01/app_of_the_week_wink_o_meter/      LOOOOOOOL
<Seniorita> W**k-O-Meter • reghardware
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa hardcore
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://regmedia.co.uk/2011/03/31/wom_3.jpg      haha..european wankers :D
<nafisa> jst ne smem čokolešnika :((
<BigWhale> zakwa ne?
<nafisa> nikol ga Å¡e nism jedla
<nafisa> jst sem fruteke jedla, ko sm bla mala
<alyosha> omgg kako je vroče zunaj
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si upalu klimo?:D
<Gandalfar> jutro
<nafisa> ura je 2? :P
<nafisa> jutrčka drugače
<Gandalfar> vsaj prvleku sem se do pipe ;)
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> jst sem se že ob 9ih :D
<brodul> teardrop: BigWhale a ste zadovoljni z učilnico
<brodul> a vam Å¡e kaj installam
<brodul> ?
<BigWhale> nic nam ne manjka
<BigWhale> jest bom whiteboard zbrisal
<BigWhale> :>
<andrejz> zaenkrat majo vsi svoje prenosnike, ni pene
<Gandalfar> kaksn whiteboard?
 * Gandalfar confused
<Gandalfar> o epic .. 2500 stringov mi je nekdo poslal
<brodul> k
<Gandalfar> hmm
<Gandalfar> kave
<brodul> hehe
<Mikoar> a obstaja kak program, ki ti pretvori pdf tekst v speech?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj mi bo klima :)
<Gandalfar> hmmm
<Gandalfar> kje se rabi prevajalske pomoci?
<BigWhale> Gandalfar, whiteboard v ucilnici.
<Gandalfar> hm
<Gandalfar> that's far far away
<BigWhale> k bom delal brainstorming
<BigWhale> :>
<andrejz> topic - https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlTM3U2amh0djhDVUFxMS1JZ204TFE&hl=en&authkey=CIPM44IE
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<nafisa> what means refere ...
<nafisa> in slo. lang. plz.
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> Tle je taka tisina, da je ze mal creepy
<BigWhale> :>
<Gandalfar> gledem te template na ubuntuju
<Gandalfar> pa to je ze vse preveden
<BigWhale> Ubuntu je 100%
<BigWhale> tko so mi rekl
<andrejz> ja če smo pridni ko hudič
<Gandalfar> a
<BigWhale> :)
<Gandalfar> kaj se pa pol prevaja?
<nafisa> jst dokumentacijo za KDe ... desktop
<nafisa> spim že :D
<andrejz> kubuntu dokumentacija in pregleduje se že prevedene pakete in odpravlja napake
<andrejz> Želimo narediti, da računalniki delajo vsem, > dražen kakšne imaš
<bobe__> sploh se ne držimo plana
<bobe__> juha bo mrzla, krompir bo postan, sladica grenka
<andrejz> :)
<Gandalfar> a metropol dela :D
<Gandalfar> hmm
<Gandalfar> people namest users?
<teardrop> Gandalfar, metropol ne dela
<teardrop> sam ona artistka zgorajsvoj printer gradi
<nafisa> juha je že kisla
<nafisa> sam Å¡e svinjske parkle not damo ...
<nafisa> pa bomo mel kislo župco
 * nafisa gre v hibernacijo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ker je vroče za popizdit zunaj:D
<alyosha> zgorel sem skoraj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti ki si pussy
<CrazyLemon> 21° in zgorel :D
<alyosha> ma dj mona če sem oblečen bil preveč
<alyosha> 22!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> še sem debel ratal in mi je tkoj vroče:DD
<CrazyLemon> fat ass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jebemga če samo jem
<alyosha> en paket napolitank dnevno sigurno
<alyosha> pa kosilo al pa dva:D
<alyosha> pa Å¡e tko umes kaj:D
<CrazyLemon> FAT ASS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> fat stomak:D
<CrazyLemon> js niti kosila nism jedu..ti pa že paket napolitank pospravu :D
<alyosha> in kosilo!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pol za večirjo še en kebab
<alyosha> pa Å¡e 4 toaste
<alyosha> pa bo:D
<alyosha> zdj sem gledaw uni CSI ki igra đastin biber mona:D
<CrazyLemon> ti si prau junk food addict :D
<alyosha> junk food is THE food:D
<alyosha> djdj grem jaz tv gledat naprej
<alyosha> moram počivat malo sem se najedu prevečD
<alyosha> _D
<alyosha> :D!
<CrazyLemon> jah sej..ni čudno da si tko fat pol
<CrazyLemon> ješ  počivaš ješ počivaš
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Sky[x]> u paket napolitank njam najm
<Sky[x]> ajde grem v pipo pogledat najbolj pridne oziroma zagreižene k so še tam :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1101-1: Qt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1101-1
<Skyx-mobile> a je sploh se kdo v pipi ?
<Skyx-mobile> noben se mi ne jav na telefon :)
<christooss> Skyx-mobile zdej je kosilo
<Skyx-mobile> ket pa so ?
<Skyx-mobile> A so kam sli al kako ?
<christooss> A to pa nevem
<christooss> sam na twiterju je obvestilo
<Skyx-mobile> Eh sranje
<Skyx-mobile> Grem twittat ce kdo pride odpret haha :D
<christooss> :)
<christooss> BigWhale se bo mogoče oglasu na twit :)
<Skyx-mobile> Lol
<Skyx-mobile> Lol se na ircu nobenga grrr
<phr> 'lo ;)
<Skyx-mobile> phr ?
<phr> hello ;)
<kubanc> kater je ksn dobr remote desktop viewer za starejsi racunalnik pa gor lavfam ubuntu
<phr> vnc lol
<napsy> hehe ujet sm v lastnem apartmaju
<christooss> nafisa lol
<christooss> kako ti je pa to ratal
<BigWhale> nafisa, nimas okn?
<nafisa> kaj???
<BigWhale> napsy,
<nafisa> kuga je*???
<BigWhale> jeben autocomplete
<nafisa> kwa spet jst?
<BigWhale> nic ni
<BigWhale> autocomplete je :P
<christooss> nafisa tab complete fail :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<napsy> BigWhale: ah mam pa se mi ne da vn hodit. ... pa ne vem ce bom pol lahka nazaj zaklenu
<napsy> bom raje zaklenjen pustu ... pac bom naprej se serije gledu kot do zdaj :)
<BigWhale> pust odprt, sej zivimo v posteni drzavi!
<napsy> nej se kdo drug ukvarja s tem problemom :-)
<napsy> hehe
<nafisa> napsy, prov maš
<nafisa> kr not ustan
<nafisa> zun je peklensko sonce
<napsy> heh
<napsy> mah lih sm mislu smeti odnest ven
<napsy> no dobr vsaj manj dela za mene
<napsy> kljuka je zanic
<napsy> se dobr da nism ven zaklenjen
<nafisa> ej, Sky[x]  ... nisi čokolešnika prnesu
<Gandalfar> ej
<Gandalfar> zakaj se kubuntu prevaja in ne ubuntu?
<andrejz> ker je ubuntu že
<Gandalfar> a
<Gandalfar> kul!
<andrejz> @gandalfar: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html - tole je 10.10, 11.04 bo pa še ~1% več
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 10.10 Languages
<Gandalfar> u wow
<Gandalfar> 100%
<Gandalfar> a bo se kdo debian-installer prevedel, da bodo uni tm happy? :D
<andrejz> debian installer je že preveden
<andrejz> vsaj tisto kar je v launchpadu
<Gandalfar> drugo pa ne obstaja? ;)
<Gandalfar> aha sej kul
<Gandalfar> pol joey ne tezi tolk
<andrejz> samo v debianu imajo to razdeljeno po nekih paketih in levelih tako da ne vem točno ali je enostavno
<andrejz> vanja cveblar je to poslal v debian
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> uu
<andrejz> ee
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> naroču sm 5.1 zvočnike - če vklopim audio, rear, c/sub kable, morjo delat normalno v ubuntuju?
<jodlajodla> in če bodo delal, če recmo predvajam mp3, bo na vseh zvočnikih zvok, al morem še kej vklopit zato?
<jodlajodla> bump
<CrazyLemon> no ne vem če ti bodo najbolš delal...kok sm bral je bilo kr nekaj problemov z 5.1 sistemom
<jodlajodla> kje so pa problemi?
<jodlajodla> (s 5.1 zvočniki, seveda :D )
<CrazyLemon> a ti zgledam kot google? :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<jodlajodla> ok :D
<nafisa> Kubuntu comes with the KDE Menu Editor --- kubuntu pride z KDE ... :D ni ravno posrečen prevod, a? ;D hahaha
<jodlajodla> :|
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> : ]
<alyosha> andrej bo reku da je no good:D
<alyosha> KDE sem se jaz neki prevajal:D lih par stavkov:p
<alyosha> nikoli ni časa jebemga
<andrejz> @alyosha kakšen je tvoj nick na launchpadu?
<alyosha> ma mislim da je mail
<alyosha> sokic.a
<alyosha> al mogoce aljosa sokic
<alyosha> res nevem
<alyosha> caki da pogledam:D
<BigWhale> nafisa, to prevedes z "V kubuntu boste nasli tudi KDE menu editor, yada yada ..."
<nafisa> so mi že tule svetval
<nafisa> da vsebuje tudi ..
<nafisa> oz. vključuje
<bobe__> sam menu je meni
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> sem tako napisala, bobe__
<bobe__> kul :)
<alyosha> noče mi pass resetirat na lunchpadu:/
<alyosha> neki zmrzuje
<CrazyLemon> pa editor je urejevalnik !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<jodlajodla> a ma kdo tu 5.1 zvočnike pa mu na ubuntuju delujejo? :)
<Sky[x]> men ni ratal :>
<jodlajodla> keri zvočniki pa ?
<nafisa> tooltip je kaj?
<jodlajodla> namig
<nafisa> ne orodni namig?
<jodlajodla> neki v tem smislu :)
<nafisa> ajde ... si pišemo, ko bom doma ... če ne bo šef reku, da morm delat
<jodlajodla> welcome bajdec :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Ubuntu prevajalski maraton se je začel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4855/new/posts/
<bajdec> hey
<bajdec> ma kdo Boxee?
<bajdec> a je sploh kdo tukaj?
<andrejz> BigWhale, si Å¡e v pip?
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<nafisa> spala bi pa ne morem :S
<Grega> liter vodke
<Grega> spis kot dojencek
<nafisa> bruham ko vidra, hočeš rečt?
<nafisa> ja no ... po bruhanju se pa spi ko bebe
<Grega> po litru se pa res ne bruha!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> nočeš vedet, kako je blo
<Grega> ooo, tested
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> avgusta lani
<nafisa> skor 1 liter
<nafisa> pred porodnišnico
<nafisa> blizu urgence :D
<Grega> pridna
<hruske> o.O
<nafisa> no, da plezanja po drevesih ne omenim ... pa Å¡e kaj
<nafisa> pol drug dan pa slaboooo
<nafisa> nikad više
<Mikoar> kdo od vas delal ze z drupalom?
<Matthai> Mikoar, ja, jaz, ampak že dolgo nazaj, s staro verzijo
<Matthai> sedaj mi je bolj všeč Wordpress ratal
<Mikoar> men je tud wp bolj vsec, lazje se ga da kustomizirat, sam sm se odloco da bom probal se drupal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu prevajalski maraton se je začel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4855/new/posts/
<Mikoar> damn, noce mi prevedit 'Read more' taga v slo
<Mikoar> ze dolg casa iscem resitev pa ne gre in ne gre
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<CrazyLemon> !forum pixma
<Seniorita> Printer Canon Pixma MP600 ne printa (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3593/
<CrazyLemon> !forum mp250
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<Sky[x]> Amis išče PHP programerja http://www.mojedelo.com/100316/programer-amis.aspx?q=amis&r=4
<Seniorita> Programer m/ž - Amis d.o.o. - Portal za zaposlitev, iskalce zaposlitve, kariero in kadrovanje. Sveža delovna mesta. MojeDelo.com
<CrazyLemon> stjupid freenode
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to:  http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot !
<Mikoar> kaksna je ze koda za prikaz sumnika ž v html-ju? zacne se na &
<Mikoar> rabim za en string v phpju
<CrazyLemon> mali ž al velik? :)
<Mikoar> mali
<CrazyLemon> 381 je velik 382 je mali
<Mikoar> oh
<Mikoar> dela
<pingooo> oi
<pingooo> mi lahko kdo pomaga s serverjem
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko..a bomo skupaj zmolili ali pa bi raje sam?
<pingooo> zmolili?
<CrazyLemon> seveda..z božjo pomočjo bomo ozdravili tvoj strežnik
<pingooo> hehe
<pingooo> to dvomim :)
<pingooo> situacija je taka
<pingooo> mam LAMP strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ne dvomi v božjo moč! strežnik ti lahk crkne :(
<pingooo> sam Å¡e ene malenkosti mi manjkajo
<pingooo> LAMP strežnik ma 3 virtual hoste
<CrazyLemon> npr?
<pingooo> za vsazga userja po enga
<pingooo> inštaliran mam tut subversion
<pingooo> poanta je da ma vsak user checkoutano verzijo svnja u svojem virtualhostu
<pingooo> fora je v tem da pač lahko 3je uporabniki editirajo isto verzijo spletnega projekta. pa jo lohk odprejo še predn commitajo preko svnja
<pingooo> problem se pojav k sm postavu FTP strežnik k kaže na te 3 userje
<pingooo> ne kaže .svn pa .htaccess filov u FTP clientih
<pingooo> tut če mountaš kot hard drive preko NetDrivea u WinXP
<pingooo> tko da se ne da commitat pa updejtat svn
<CrazyLemon> čak..js tebe ne razumem..ti bi rad uporabu tako svn kot ftp ?
<pingooo> rad bi prek FTPJa naredu svn update pa commit
<pingooo> da userji nimajo verzije lokalno na kompu ampak jo majo kr na serverju
<pingooo> če ne more met vsak user LAMP server na svojmu kompu posnet. pa checkout nrdit u /var/www
<pingooo> rd bi se znebu tega. da je vse na enem mestu. pa da se spletni projekt vid še predn commitaš. da ne boš za vsako popravljeno vrstico kode commit stisku
<pingooo> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam svn..ampak a ni nek branch master kateri omogoča merge drugih userjev ?
<pingooo> ja merganje ni problem
<pingooo> jst rabm nekak dostop do teh projektov
<pingooo> edina varianta k sm jo najdu je FTP
<pingooo> sam pa ne kaže skritih fajlov
<pingooo> lohk bi edin prek sshfs pa root accounta
<CrazyLemon> ti si to kr lepo zakompliciran po nepotrebnem..3 različna userja za svn pa ftp :)
<pingooo> sam je mal slaba dat userjem root account pa geslo
<pingooo> ja 3 userji so za svn
<pingooo> pa 3 (virtualni userji) za vsftpd
<pingooo> sam to ni problem
<CrazyLemon> svn update or svn up. This command syncs your local sand box with the server. If you have made local changes, it will try and merge any changes on the server with your changes on your machine.
<CrazyLemon> torej..js ne vidim problema..itak maš na lokalnem disku fajle
<CrazyLemon> in ne rabiš updejtat takoj k narediš spremembo
<CrazyLemon> commitat*
<pingooo> svn update uporabš da potegneš "commitano" verzijo s SVNja
<pingooo> npr ti eno spremembo nrdiš
<pingooo> sprememba ne bo na SVNju
<pingooo> dokler ti ne boš dau commit
<pingooo> ti daš commit
<pingooo> jst dam update
<pingooo> in se mi s svnja potegne tvoja sprememba
<CrazyLemon> "If you have made local changes, it will try and merge any changes on the server with your changes on your machine. "
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim to je tudi commit
<CrazyLemon> torej ob uporabi updatea tudi commitaš svoje spremembe na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> oz ne...napačno sm razumel :)
<pingooo> zakompliciran je :) tudi meni
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..vsak bi mogu naredit update in commit...in ne vem čemu sploh potrebuješ ftp dostop
<pingooo> zto
<CrazyLemon> in ne na strežniku
<pingooo> ker
<CrazyLemon> ampak na svojem lokalcu
<pingooo> lej če ti nrdiš svn update
<pingooo> ti bo potegnu dol spletni projekt
<pingooo> npr
<pingooo> spletna_trgovina
<pingooo> in notr so podmape css template ..... php fajli .htaccess itd..
<pingooo> ti to ne morš lokalno sprobat
<CrazyLemon> ja..vaša seminarska recimo :>
<pingooo> ni seminarska :)
<pingooo> če hočš to sprobat
<pingooo> morš met LAMP server
<pingooo> bazo v ozadju
<pingooo> itd
<pingooo> :)
<pingooo> jst bi rd naredu da se vse to odvija na enem strežniku
<pingooo> primer
<pingooo> svn je v /var/local/svn/myproject
<pingooo> pol maš pa mape /var/www/user1/myproject
<pingooo> pa /var/www/user1/myproject
<pingooo> pa /var/www/user2/myproject
<pingooo> pa /var/www/user3/myproject
<pingooo> ne wem kolk kej poznaš te zadeve :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabi /var/www/user1/myproject
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pingooo> ja wem 2x sm napisu :)
<pingooo> pol mam pa ftp postavlen k kaže na vsazga od teh userjev se prav /var/www/user1    - user 3
<pingooo> sam ftp client ne kaže skritih fajlov in posledično zarad tega ne morm nrdit svn update niti svn commit
<matija> a je treba pri lighttpd kaj posebej nastavit, da bo php naložil module?
<CrazyLemon> kot pravim..ne razumem point ftpja če maš svn :) in viceversa of course :)    in to da ne kaže skritih fajlov..tudi dvomim..to bi mogu videt.. poglej nastavitve ftp clienta
<CrazyLemon> matija ne bi vedu..nisem nikoli uporabljal lighttpd niti se kaj dosti z phpjem ukvarjal :)
<pingooo> mogoče to kar delam se sploh ne da naredit :)
<CrazyLemon> pingooo vse se da
<CrazyLemon> dokler upoštevaš načelo KISS :)
<pingooo> sm dubu en odgovor na sosednjem kanalu
<Grega> kaj delate?
<pingooo> [00:04] <{aaron}> you can't svn over ftp afaik [00:04] <{aaron}> they will have to use webdav or ssh
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> svn over ftp ?
<CrazyLemon> sej ne uporabljaš ftp za svn commite
<pingooo> ja kko pa nej?
<pingooo> :)
<Grega> jeba, ne bom se vmesaval
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega kr vmešaj se..mogoče js govorim neumnosti...ker nism uporabljal svnja
<CrazyLemon> ampak kok vem ne uporablja ftpja
<CrazyLemon> ali pač?
<Grega> ne vem zakaj bi ga..
<pingooo> to je res
<pingooo> ni bil za to namenjen
<pingooo> ampak
<pingooo> ne wem kko nej drgač nrdim
<pingooo> 3je userji morjo editirat skupn web projekt (php,mysql,html,css,js,...) najboljša metoda je svn
<Grega> pingooo: jaz mam zelo podoben primer..
<pingooo> sam na ta način
<pingooo> da ne rab met vsak user virtualca posnetga pa LAMP server pa vse naštiman
<pingooo> ampak da se vse izvaja na enem oddaljenem strežniku
<pingooo> in so svn checkouti narjeni tja kamor kažejo apache virtual hosti
<Grega> iiin...
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne vem kako ti bodo userji prek svnja editirali mysql :)
<pingooo> to ne rabjo
<pingooo> majo phpmyadmin
<pingooo> rd bi omogoču dostop userjem do svn checkouta k se nahaja na strežniku, in NE lokalno pri userjih
<pingooo> in prek ftp protkola očitno ni mogoče
<pingooo> ful je težko razložit :)
<matija> mogoče ssh?
<Grega> preko sshja oz. preko webdav (apache modul) je mogoce
<pingooo> ssh je kul
<pingooo> sam a je še kak način prek ssh kokr da daš userjem root access pa password
<pingooo> webdav sm sprobu
<pingooo> in deluje tko da če odpreš *.php fajl ti bo vrgu vn sam html kodo :) php bo skrit
<pingooo> :)
<matija> zakaj root?
<pingooo> kko se to u praksi dela sploh?
<Grega> pol je narobe nastavljen
<matija> daš jim take pravice, kot jih potrebujejo
<pingooo> trenutno mam /var/www/user1 - user3
<pingooo> v chmod -R ftp:ftp
<pingooo> chown*
<pingooo> k mam trenutno ftp naštiman :)
<pingooo> Grega kako pa potem webdav deluje
<pingooo> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-webdav-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-10.04
<Seniorita> How To Set Up WebDAV With Apache2 On Ubuntu 10.04 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<pingooo> po tem tutorialu sm dons naštimu WebDAV za moj primer. pa je blo tko k pravm. pol sm mountu ta webdav preko "davfs2" in dostopu do fajlov. sam niso bli taki k morjo bit. *.php fajli so mel html kodo al neka čudna zmešnjava je bla
<Grega> pingooo: jaz ti lahko povem kako imam jaz narejeno, mogoce ti pomaga..
<pingooo> no da slišmo :)
<Grega> phhh... torej..
 * CrazyLemon vzame kokice
<pingooo> :))))
<Grega> tezko je :)
<Grega> ok.. torej postavljenih imam ene 100 spletnih trgovin..
<Grega> imam en main repo
<CrazyLemon> the plot thickens!
<Grega> in en webapp, ki ob registraciji checkouta kodo v nov dir
<Grega> nato imam se en checkout, ki mu recem "dev"
<Grega> ki je na laptopu
<Grega> nato na laptopu naredim spremembo, submitam
<Grega> in grem na spletne trgovine in updejtam (checkout?)
<Grega> do teh trgovin je se naret ftp in http access.. ampak to nima veze z submitanjem kode
<Grega> z drugimi besedami... gres na ruf.si/registracija in vpises ime npr "trgovina1" ... na serveru se pozene svn checkout </path/to/main/repo/> </bla/www/trgovina1> ... ko nato naredis spremembo v main repo, gres samo na ostale trgovine in svn updejtas
<Grega> jaz sicer uporabljam mercurial ne svn, ampak to nima veze
<pingooo> na laptopu maš LAMP server ali kaj podobnega?
<Grega> ja, recimo
<pingooo> no jst bi rd tko naredu da userji tega ne rabjo
<Grega> kako bos potem pognal kodo?
<pingooo> do se remote povežejo na server pa editirajo kodo
<Grega> ..ne...
<Grega> ok, obrniva..
<pingooo> lahko ti povem kko sem meu naštiamn lokalno pa je delal
<pingooo> sam zdj bi se radni na net preselil
<pingooo> mel smo 1 server pa 3 windows kompe
<pingooo> na serverju je biu SVN pa samba share
<pingooo> u samba shareu pa svn checkout
<pingooo> pa virtualhosti naštelani u apaceheju
<pingooo> in zadeva laufa
<pingooo> zdj bi radi vse to na net preselil
<pingooo> sam samba share ne dela na netu kokr sm bral :)
<Grega> ok, ampak kje je problem.. imas en main repo, ki je direct v apache virtualu
<pingooo> u windows kompih si odpru \\server\user1\projekt1
<Grega> trije ljudje ga checkoutajo (preko ssh ali webdav)
<pingooo> in si spreminju
<pingooo> konc dneva si pa commitu, spremembe si pa sprot gledu
<Grega> in ko kodo submitajo, se itak direkt popravi v apache virtual mestu
<pingooo> zto k je biu ta \\server\user1\projekt1  vezan na serverju v mapo /var/www/user1/projekt1 pa virtual hosti so bli naštelani
<pingooo> kko nrdim ssh za 3 userje
<pingooo> najprej 3 nove userje
<pingooo> pa pol chown -R user1:www-data /var/www/user1 ?
<Grega> zakaj bi mel tri userje?
<pingooo> zto k 3je userji isti projekt editirajo
<pingooo> pa da vsak lahko svojo verzijo sproba
<pingooo> do zdj smo mel tko lokalno in je blo super
<pingooo> tut u firmah tko delajo
<Grega> ne vem, jaz ne vidim tezav :)
<Grega> ucitno se ne razumemo
<pingooo> mogoče res
<pingooo> težave mam s SVN checkout/update/commit over FTP
<pingooo> :)
<pingooo> kko pa nrdim ssh dostop za 3 userje
<pingooo> vem da root@IP:/var/www bo delal
<pingooo> sam to nočem
<matija> chown root@neka_skupina /var/www
<Grega> za ssh dostop pac naredis userja
<matija> in vse pometaš v isto skupino
<pingooo> a jih lahko dam u www-data?
<pingooo> pol pa chownam /var/www/user1 ?
<pingooo> chown -R user1:www-data /var/www/user1 ?
<pingooo> in ker geslo je treba vpisat za chown root@neka_skupina?
<pingooo> jst jim ne bi rad dal nekega root dostopa
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-03
<pingooo> ampak strikto vsakemu posebi za svoj projekt
<pingooo> oziroma svoj folder
<matija> ne kapiram
<matija> z chown nastaviš lastnika in skupino od datoteke/mape
<matija> z chmod pa nastviš pravice za lastnika/skupino/vse ostalo
<matija> in če nataviš chown cigo /var/www ; chmod 700 /var/www
<matija> bo samo cigo, lahko dostopal do mape
<CrazyLemon> pa vsi njegovi otroci !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hodi spat človek
<alyosha> dj mona če sem zjutraj preveč spaw
<alyosha> zdj pa ne gre
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> še vroče mi je mona
<CrazyLemon> ma ke lenoba mona
<CrazyLemon> odpri okno
<alyosha> neda se mi:D
<CrazyLemon> sej en bo baubau pršu
<pingooo> a mate toplo na obali?
<alyosha> še pol ponoči bo mraz
<CrazyLemon> 11° je
<alyosha> ma več je zdj
<alyosha> 15 najmanj
<pingooo> bom probu magar prek SSHja
<alyosha> crazy je u planinah
<alyosha> :D
<pingooo> al pa ta WebDAV še enkrat, mogoče sm kje kiksnu al je pa fouš tutorial
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne glumi človek
<CrazyLemon> k mi nonstop preverja temperaturo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pingooo> kerih planinah :)
<CrazyLemon> 11° je
<alyosha> ja pri tebi crazy
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mi ki zivimo res na morju mamo bolj toplo:DD
<CrazyLemon> ne pri meni..pri letališču portorož
<CrazyLemon> in 12° je v izoli
<alyosha> ti si ze na 50m nadmorske človek
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pingooo> Å¡e neki glede SSH
<pingooo> se ga da u windowsih mountat kot hard drive
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne mi s temi glumskimi :)
<alyosha> ma  uno je kr neki ki tam piše...totalno nerealno:D
<pingooo> oziroma sshfs
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bodi priden!:D
<pingooo> k userji delajo na različnih OSih, windows, mac os x, linux
<alyosha> ma win in ssh sem jaz neki probaval in je eno veliko jajce
<alyosha> sem obupal prej kot sem kaj naredu..je pa res da jaz obupam kr hitro:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej preberi kaj človek sprašuje :D   on noče na win postavit ssh..ampka hoče prek ssh mountat HD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je reku andro da ti dam en slap:D
<alyosha> smao nemoram tu mona
 * alyosha slaps CrazyLemon  with large tunafish!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> reci ti njemu da bo on dobu ban
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahhaha
<alyosha> ludiandro
<alyosha> :D
<pingooo> sej je prav prebral alyosha, CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ha! :DD
<alyosha> tako tako
<alyosha> mu bom povedal da ima ban:D
<Grega> pingooo: jaz poznam winscp, druga pa ne.. ce ti kaj pomaga
<pingooo> to sm že slišu
<CrazyLemon> winscp je fajn proggy :)
<pingooo> a ti mounta na disk?
<pingooo> pa da pol u explorerju odpreš?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<pingooo> sej ne da sm fan explorerja. sam glih slučajno se TortioseSVN intergrira na desni gumb od miške v explorerju, in to se rabi za SVN
<Grega> ..ampak..
<Grega> phhh
<Grega> ce zelis commitat kodo na main server
<Grega> ne rabis dostopa do filesystema
<Grega> huh..
<pingooo> ne štekam čist :S ?
<Grega> jeba :)
<pingooo> btw tale ruf.si se obnese? najem spletnih trgovin. je velik strank če ni skrivnost?
<CrazyLemon> ne mu povedat..ker ti bo stranke prevzel! zato ga tudi zanima svn!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> gre skoz :) mislim, da se nimam kaj bat :>
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> biznizz!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kdaj bomo mi nardili bizniz?:D
<alyosha> lahko bi naredu online dealershop:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha  kak biznis? ti da jedeš js pa gledam?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> en kolega je mew enkrat idejo hudo res:D on je tak..idea men ko ti:DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hidroponics is the future :>
<CrazyLemon> al pa eno žago narediva :p
<alyosha> da bi naredu online kao seznam dilerjew:D da ko greš na dopust da maš številke
<matija> php moduli mi ne delajo :(
<alyosha> in use:D
<alyosha> hidro is futire!:D
<alyosha> ti maš placa dosti doma a?:D
<alyosha> 100m2 mamo dovolj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..ful huda ideja..ker dilerji bodo ful veseli ko boš ti objavu njihovo cifro na internetu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ti pravim da on je idea man ko ti:D
<bogdanov> sta imaaaa
<Grega> md5(cifra) !
<CrazyLemon> ma stari..lahk zrihtam gozd gor zravn ilirske nekje
<Grega> :>
<pingooo> haha :)
<alyosha> to widis Grega  je ze dobu rešitev:D
<CrazyLemon> Grega :D
<alyosha> Å¡e zdj neke racije pa to u giru tko da bi meli dela dosti:D
<pingooo> Grega dobra ideja je tole za spletne trgovine, 0 ne bom stranke prevzel, če je neki že integrirano pri nas u SLO, pol je to to :) ne splača se konkurence delat, boljš novo stvar spomnt
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa kaj čakaš z gozdom?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj kaj čakam..tebe da ga posekaš :D
<alyosha> drva človek prodajat u trst
<alyosha> 150€ m2
<pingooo> drva so biznis
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha..ni moj gozd :D    js ti pravim da ga lahko zrihtam :D
<pingooo> sam noben se noče tega lott pr nas
<alyosha> da boli hlava
<alyosha> ma je je pingooo jih je neki pri nas
<pingooo> zto pa tujci izvažajo preko luke koper v afriko in služijo mastne denarce
<pingooo> mamo pa zelo kvalitetna drva
<alyosha> pa CrazyLemon zrihtaj to! za dobre pare
<alyosha> pol pa bogdanov investira u žago
<alyosha> in mamo bizniz
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> sami norci ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj bo bogdanov ..nima za palačinko z nutello
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> to bi Å¡ibalo ko pr norcih:D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> danes sem jedu palačinjak:D
<alyosha> american style:D
<alyosha> z nutelo offkorz
<CrazyLemon> a v mlinčku? :D
<alyosha> ne ne pri androtu:D sem si jih sam mogu nardit:/
<alyosha> tip ma neko foro
<CrazyLemon> looooool :D
<alyosha> u flaški je prah...doliješ mleko
<alyosha> zmučkaš
<alyosha> in maš maso:D
<alyosha> kao za neke te američke palačinke
<alyosha> debele
<alyosha> sladke
<CrazyLemon> a uno kao..k je bil american week v lidlu ?
<alyosha> dobre so
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> ma neve on kje to kupi...
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> in tip ti niti palačinke ni hotu spečt...mada faka ta andro
<alyosha> ke tip a
<alyosha> sam sem mogu
<alyosha> na uni električni špored
<alyosha> uni stari
<CrazyLemon> ful prijazen pa to
<alyosha> sto ur da se segreje
<alyosha> in neka ponva ki se je leplo gor
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :D
<alyosha> sem porabu 2dl olja za 10palačin
<alyosha> k
<alyosha> pol smo mogli pa Å¡e 2kg presortirat:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D   vidva sta res prava eden za druzga :)))
<alyosha> fondo na stran:D
<alyosha> tko da je bil naporen večir:D
<CrazyLemon> a spet se ukvarjaš s tem...človek v zapor boš šou :D
<alyosha> nič jaz
<alyosha> ja sam štoper a on je vozač
<alyosha> :D
<pingooo> ej a mi lohk še en mal podrobno razloži
<pingooo> kaj se nrdi k izvršiš ukaz adduser user1
<alyosha> dodaš userja?
<pingooo> a se kkšne mape kje nrdijo al pa se km zapiše to
<pingooo> ja
<CrazyLemon> mojega strica skoraj zaprli :D ker ni hotu plačat razbitega stranskega ogledala :D
<alyosha> u home mislim da
<alyosha> hahaha
<pingooo> k če bi dau pol deluser me zanima kko bi še vse ostalo pobrisu da bi zgledal k da ga nikol ni blo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon zaprejo te za usak kurac
<alyosha> -R mislim da
<CrazyLemon> pingooo men se zdi da če samo dodaš uporabnika da se ne naredi home fajl :)
<CrazyLemon> nism pa 100%
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  laže
<alyosha> nardi se samo nevem kje po default
<alyosha> mislim da u home
<alyosha> z temi adduser sem diplomiral skoraj jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi človek!
<CrazyLemon> in pozabu sm da je adduser lažja oblika useradd
<alyosha> stari znorew sem skoraj
<CrazyLemon> na kar sm js mislu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> pojma nimaš
<alyosha> a kao nek
<alyosha> FRI
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> al je lih obratno
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> suck it bijach!
<alyosha> mato tudi jz newem:D oboje je precej podobno
<alyosha> mislim da je adduser easy varjanta
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej sm to reku mona..kaj ponavljaš za mano
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> če pa pol hočeš da ma drugje folder in to
<alyosha> po si poglej adduser --help
<alyosha> mogoče mate fubuntujevci kako drugače?
<CrazyLemon> isto je :)
<alyosha> wiis ti:D
<alyosha> če ste samo skopirali debian mona:D
<CrazyLemon> adduser je bl user friendly kolko js vem
<alyosha> inga malo našminkali
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker te praša za info.
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> vedno moraš dat pod ime: crazy
<alyosha> čene šteka
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> o kako je faking vroče
<alyosha> neda se mi dvigat da odprem okno
<CrazyLemon> manj jej fatty
<CrazyLemon> :))
<pingooo> fubuntujevci?
<alyosha> še pol ponoči mi bo mraz
<alyosha> to se samo tko reče:DD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: če pa je tko dobro:DD
<alyosha> nutela
<alyosha> mjoj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in lepe juicy palačinke
<alyosha> sijajo se od olja:D
<pingooo> sej nasplošno sm mislu adduser useradd
<alyosha> uff
<pingooo> what ever
<pingooo> :)
<alyosha> pingooo:  je razlika
<pingooo> ja sm prebral :)
<alyosha> eno nardi use samo eno moraš malo se jebat več
<alyosha> samo nismo 100% katiro je katiro:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js sm mel pa ribe une male :D pa pečene kalamare :D
<alyosha> kalamaaare
<alyosha> in girice?
<alyosha> zdj bi jedu mona
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<alyosha> neki slanega
<CrazyLemon> teta naredila..sm ji kao Å¡ou zrihtat wireless
<alyosha> in malo krompirja zraven
<pingooo> jst sm glihkar piškote domaćica :)
<CrazyLemon> na koncu nisem nič naredu..jedu sm pa vseeno :D
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> lopov:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<alyosha> ma jaz bi pa zdj praw neki slanega
<CrazyLemon> this is đast for you
<CrazyLemon>  sudo useradd seronja
<CrazyLemon> [sudo] password for crazy:
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:~$ cd /home/
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:/home$ ls
<CrazyLemon> crazy  lost+found
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:/home$
<alyosha> ajd da vidimo
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> A NAREDI HOME DIR ????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> nebi vedu:DD
<CrazyLemon> ne me kle učit človek..reku sm ti..če ne določiš
<alyosha> pomoje ne:p
<CrazyLemon> ne naredi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> mi smo govorili o ADDUSER
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> js sm govoru o useradd!
<alyosha> ma tii
<alyosha> če neveš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne mi pamet solit mulc!
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> aljosa@laptop:~$ sudo adduser crazyseronja
<alyosha> Adding user `crazyseronja' ...
<alyosha> Adding new group `crazyseronja' (1001) ...
<alyosha> Adding new user `crazyseronja' (1001) with group `crazyseronja' ...
<alyosha> Creating home directory `/home/crazyseronja' ...
<alyosha> Copying files from `/etc/skel' ...
<alyosha> Enter new UNIX password:
<alyosha> ewo ti jebemte
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :D      ampak js sm govoru za useradd ..tko da ne bit zdej kle pameten neki
<alyosha> pa če on je prašal za adduser
<alyosha> kdo je kajgovoru u userradd
<alyosha> dj dj
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj mene briga kaj je on prašal..js sm mu dal pravi odgovor
<CrazyLemon> neglede na vprašanje
<alyosha> priznaj da se nisi učil ta vikend!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si ga vidu bogdanov kako se izgovarja
<CrazyLemon> js tebi govorim kako je
<alyosha> dj mona zdj te nemoram zbrisat ki nwem kasen sem ti pasword daw!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš MOJ passwd da me zbrišeš?
<CrazyLemon> dej luzar en..pojdi nazaj na windows!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> pojma nimaš
<pingooo> lol :)
<pingooo> sej si ga u virtualcu naredu?
<alyosha> je že rešeno
<alyosha> me je shackal zato ni Å¡lo
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha> te bom prijavu na policijo!
<pingooo> crazy a to si u virtualboxu naredu al kko?
<alyosha> lol si gledal BBT?
<pingooo> k si meu dost hitr postavljen
<CrazyLemon> pingooo ne..zakaj bi to v VB naredu?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm ja..mater tista indijka ni slaba :D
<pingooo> crazy@pingo
<pingooo> razn če si šeu hostname spreminjat?
<alyosha> hehe ni ne..smao penny je bolša:D
<CrazyLemon> pingooo ja..to je moj hostname
<pingooo> ja itaq :D
<alyosha> si vidu sheldona mona tip kliče policijo vs histeričen ki so mu shackali v WoW
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ja..itak :)
<alyosha> so mu ukradli magic wand:DD
<alyosha> kko jehud:D
<CrazyLemon> !forum @pingo:
<Seniorita> Pingo linux (Stran 1) - Vprašanja glede ostalih Linux distribucij ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3753/
<pingooo> dej link do clipa alyosha
<pingooo> ja ja wem da je pingo distribucija :)
<bogdanov> sudo rm -rf /*
<pingooo> sam je stara, neupdejtana :)
<CrazyLemon> !forum crazy@pingo
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Glasnost računalnika (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4205/
<pingooo> bogdanovo very funny :D
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> ma prijatu ne gre to
<alyosha> prasaj crazyja:D
<pingooo> bogdanov*
<alyosha> ko usi strašijo z tem
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> cleo
<bogdanov> odlocu
<bogdanov> tekmo
<CrazyLemon> pingooo http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/29767/#p29767
<Seniorita> [rešeno] Glasnost računalnika (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<bogdanov> u kong kongu
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D nisem ne:p
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> ti itak
<alyosha> ti pravim da jaz sem slab
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> vidm da navijas
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> radnicki
<alyosha> hahahah
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> ne ne spremljam slabo
<alyosha> če sem zdj en dan komaj vidu
<alyosha> da je koper igral
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> z partizanom 2 mesca nazaj:D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> in to tu u kopru mona:/
<bogdanov> boj se bojjjj
<alyosha> praw nwem res
<bogdanov> crvenooo bjelihhhhh
<bogdanov> andelaa
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> danes koper razturu maribor :)
<alyosha> pff je tu kašen iz maribora?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> gor na markovcu
<alyosha> se je čulo use tri gole
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm bil na markovcu
<alyosha> Å¡e prenos je bil na slo2
<pingooo> a ni narkov hrib
<CrazyLemon> pri frizerki :D
<pingooo> k so bl narkići tm :D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> je farkaš skakal po tribuni napol nag:D
<alyosha> pingooo:  to je blo učasiH:D
<alyosha> zdj jih ni več
<bogdanov> NK TRIGLAV!
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> kaj je to?:DD
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdej so sam še hašišarji :)))
<bogdanov> druga liga
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<alyosha> pingooo:  tako nekako kot pravi CrazyLemon  je zdj ja:D
<alyosha> narkiči so šli u piran
<alyosha> tam so bolj narkomanske ulice
<bogdanov> kvapaje
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> ajdovscino
<pingooo> heh
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> kaj CrazyLemon  je za wajdušno?:D
<CrazyLemon> nč..še vedno so 15 let za koprom
<alyosha> izdajica
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> iz ajdovscine
<bogdanov> a kao
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> kopercan
<bogdanov> wanna beee
<alyosha> ta crazy mona
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mona ja
<alyosha> sem slišal to neke govorice
<alyosha> samo sem mislu da ni res
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> USE JE RES!
<alyosha> c c c
<bogdanov> crazy dons na tekmi
<bogdanov> je en razlagov
<bogdanov> KVAJ KLE FORA???
<bogdanov> ce dojams
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ne  dojamem :/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> GOJKOOOOOOO
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nismo več frendi z gojkotom
<CrazyLemon> lame je ratal..prodau se je za dnar..kurba
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a mu dam
<bogdanov> par
<bogdanov> samarov
<bogdanov> k ga vidm?
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma butrejpaj ga bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> da si bo ja zapomnu
<CrazyLemon> kako je če izdaš crazyja
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<alyosha> hahha
<bogdanov> roger that
<alyosha> mafiozo crazy:D
<bogdanov> kako je ako izdas hrvotaaa
<alyosha> don't mess with him
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mafiozo
<bogdanov> z ircneta
<bogdanov> hahha
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> alyosha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Ubuntu prevajalski maraton se je začel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4855/new/posts/
<bogdanov> drgac pa ce rabs
<bogdanov> bnc
<bogdanov> .fi
<bogdanov> .de
<bogdanov> .se
<bogdanov> ma crazy
<bogdanov> dost
<bogdanov> robe
<bogdanov> mobi kartico
<bogdanov> za 5eu
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> to ko une nmj
<alyosha> blo po tv neki časa nazaj
<alyosha> kašen mesec
<alyosha> so se neke klinke "prodajale" za mobikartice
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so se slikarle doma
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as
<alyosha> in pošiljale slike za mobikartice
<bogdanov> su kuj
<bogdanov> kupt
<bogdanov> 10 kartic
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ja..12-13 let
<CrazyLemon> to ti je pač the power of mobikartica
<alyosha> pizda jaz bi:D meni so usec te jailbait.D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov se je po ircnetu prodajal recimmo
<CrazyLemon> pošiljal raznorazne fotke in videe
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<alyosha> uglavnem tip je nakoncu najebal:D
<bogdanov> hudim
<alyosha> nek 45letni mona
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> zokam
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> se pa kle
<bogdanov> telim
<bogdanov> prodaja
<bogdanov> :PP
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej..tudi bogdanov je na koncu videa vedno najebal
<CrazyLemon> .8
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> lool
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> da nam
<bogdanov> uplodu
<bogdanov> tvoje
<bogdanov> naked!
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> to bi mogu nafisi poslat
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti res misliš da je mene sram al kaj?
<pingooo> 0 letim jst
<pingooo> ajde
<alyosha> bi ona hitro mu najdla partnerja:D
<CrazyLemon> js sm ponosen na svojega pitona
<alyosha> pingooo: bi gut:D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah mene bi blo
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> -10cm
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ajde pingooo oooooooo
<bogdanov> raj je su
<alyosha> malo kasen si ti crazy:D
<bogdanov> cene bi ga mogu ddosat
<bogdanov> pingo
<alyosha> lol:D
<bogdanov> toje 10 let
<bogdanov> nazaj
<bogdanov> blo
<bogdanov> nepa zdj=?!?!?!
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo jz sem se zadnjic spomu
<alyosha> da bi lahko CrazyLemon  ddosal:D
<alyosha> on ma neko hudo linijo:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> mobi kartico
<bogdanov> pa bo 24u
<bogdanov> r
<bogdanov> down
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> lol:D
<CrazyLemon> ful mam hudo linijo...tale bogdanov flooda s temi svojimi  enovrstičnimi izjavami
<CrazyLemon> da mi lagira
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> haha sam res
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> [01:50:00] <bogdanov> haha sam res
<CrazyLemon> [01:50:00] <alyosha> hahahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> [01:50:00] <bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> [01:50:21] <CrazyLemon> [01:50:00] <bogdanov> haha sam res
<bogdanov> [01:50:21] <CrazyLemon> [01:50:00] <alyosha> hahahaha:D
<bogdanov> [01:50:21] <CrazyLemon> [01:50:00] <bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> no shit sherlock :)))
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> <bogdanov> haha sam res
<alyosha> <alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> <bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> pri meni je
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :)))))
<alyosha> 59
<bogdanov> ti se
<bogdanov> neves
<bogdanov> za uro
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> mam mam:D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> samo kopira ne majku ji jebem
<bogdanov> soncna
<bogdanov> ura
<bogdanov> a sunca
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> nema
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> ti pravim da 1s maste uro naprej:D
<CrazyLemon> dej ne floodajte mone ene
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pozabimo da ti si na 1/256
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> ne ga prehvalt
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> 56k!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nmj sem najdu zdj en dan
<alyosha> ZUNANJI 56k modem
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> kupi kdo:d
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kasne
<bogdanov> fore so ble
<bogdanov> ucasih
<bogdanov> za 1 uro
<bogdanov> na internet
<bogdanov> pol pa izklopz
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> :d
<bogdanov> ceprov
<alyosha> pa uni zvok hud:D
<bogdanov> jst sm biu leet
<bogdanov> 128
<bogdanov> isdb!
<alyosha> pff
<bogdanov> isdn*
<bogdanov> FTW!
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> jz sem mel to samo u pisarni od starega:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> u firmi
<bogdanov> a to uvazate
<bogdanov> ukrajinsko
<bogdanov> robo
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> rusko
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> for motha rasha
<alyosha> smo uvazali:D
<alyosha> pol je stari nategnu rusa pa je odjebal:DD
<bogdanov> torej prodama lanac pa zapestnco isti vez
<bogdanov> lanac ma 49cm nevem kok pa je tžk cena 60€
<bogdanov> zapestnca ma 21cm tud nevem kok tžka cena 20€
<bogdanov> skupi dam za 60€.
<bogdanov> LOL
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kdo ti je ta diler res
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> ceb vedu
<bogdanov> seb
<alyosha> lanac 60 use skupaj 60
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> leps
<bogdanov> obnasu
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> tip neve kolko je tezko mona:D
<alyosha> pizda u italiji dobiš kr dobro plačano
<alyosha> še spoh če uzameš neki pri njih
<alyosha> da ne uzameš pare
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> mislim da je blo 32€ na gram če uzameš tam pol
<alyosha> uro al lanac al kj
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> bo crazy
<bogdanov> vozu cez mejo
<bogdanov> ok?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> može
<alyosha> ja sam Å¡toper:D
<bogdanov> a ja sam
<bogdanov> najebo
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> kako ideju
<bogdanov> brzine
<bogdanov> pa u kruf
<bogdanov> krug*
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kam se je skril CrazyLemon
<alyosha> Å¡ow on mirit lanac da mu ni nekdo maznu
<alyosha> pa prodaja:D
<CrazyLemon> so vsi na varnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> pizda nek bizniz bi blo treba obrnit res
<alyosha> nima se para sploh
<alyosha> danes sem dal za tortico in sladoled zadnje 4€
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> 4eure
<bogdanov> in da za tortico in sladoled
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ga
<alyosha> jebiga:D
<CrazyLemon> on je fat ass
<alyosha> če tip je fatass
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj bo seka dala ju3:D
<alyosha> ona je puna
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dela pa Å¡tipendija
<alyosha> pa Å¡e dela
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nerabi ona tolko:D
<CrazyLemon> kje ona dela? :)
<alyosha> ma nevem
<alyosha> neki na bazenu
<alyosha> kao uči plavanje
<alyosha> pa Å¡e neki dela
<alyosha> u neki piceriji
<alyosha> al to nevem če še
<alyosha> pa neki u milerju
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. bjonda? dolge lase ?
<alyosha> samo to use nisem 100% siguran
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uff
<alyosha> kaj jaz vem:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> kok mas staro
<bogdanov> seko
<alyosha> tko ja nekako
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kako ti seka zgleda ?????
<alyosha> ma ja to meni ne gre
<alyosha> kašne so barve las pa te fore
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> bogdanov ni to nič zate:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je čorav :(
<alyosha> ma ne ne to si jaz ne zapomnem za nobenega
<alyosha> lih danes smo študirali kasna je bal konobarica u slaščičarni
<alyosha> in nimam pojma
<alyosha> kašne je mela lase
<alyosha> vem samo da je mela Å¡upak 1a
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> ma 1a+
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal..kaj si maš za zapomnit
<CrazyLemon> sej jo vidiiš nonstop
<alyosha> ma ja ma kaj gledam kašne ma lase
<alyosha> bmk kašne ma lase:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je čuden mona :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..ene 2 tedna nazaj sm bil v bazenu
<alyosha> bogdanov ona je sportnica:D pa tipa ma..pa ne mara boskotov:DD
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> sam jst
<alyosha> lol ta CrazyLemon  hujša:D
<bogdanov> sm fin ko slika
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> lah tud nezgledam
<bogdanov> bosko
<CrazyLemon> in so lih pršli otroci ter te učiteljice v bazen
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne mara boskotov.....a kaj je andro mona :)))
<bogdanov> jebes tipa
<alyosha> ee to bo to CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> nega skinemo
<CrazyLemon> andrija crnogorski :D
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> ma andro je slovenac!
<alyosha> tip je glumac
<bogdanov> andro
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ircnet
<alyosha> bogdanov za dobre pare use rešimo:DD
<CrazyLemon> ja..slovenac z vikendom v bosni
<CrazyLemon> JAKI SLOVENAC
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> aj dobra
<bogdanov> seka
<alyosha> ma zdj sem zvedu en dan
<bogdanov> kok godina
<alyosha> tip mona
<alyosha> od starega stari
<alyosha> je slovenac 100%
<alyosha> tako da galvna linija je slovenska
<alyosha> tako da tip je glumac:D
<CrazyLemon> a tvoj ?
<alyosha> srbija bre do toko:D
<alyosha> tokio
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> monte negre
<alyosha> je bil deda
<alyosha> negro
<alyosha> bogdanov nevem mislim da ma 22?
<alyosha> 21?
<alyosha> tam nekje
<bogdanov> uf
<bogdanov> majka
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti matori
<bogdanov> pa roke
<bogdanov> prec
<bogdanov> od sprske
<bogdanov> robe
<alyosha> hahha
<bogdanov> pjd vrebat
<alyosha> ni ni
<bogdanov> ZAGREBCANKE
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> bogdanov seka je slovenka
<alyosha> nimamo istega starewga
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> starega
<bogdanov> ma bo srpske
<bogdanov> vere
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> bit ce
<bogdanov> delija
<bogdanov> :PP
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma rajši tu spličanke:D
<CrazyLemon> vi2 sta hujša kot ddos...več floodata :S
<alyosha> hahahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> to je taktika:D
<bogdanov> srbi
<bogdanov> smo jaci
<bogdanov> nego ddos
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> srbi ste flooderji
<CrazyLemon> in nič druzga
<bogdanov> SRBIJAAAA
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> do tokiooo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> to to
<CrazyLemon> #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> :)))))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> lih prej sem gledal da uni kanal je tko
<alyosha> brezveze:D
<bogdanov> zatebe
<bogdanov> posebno
<bogdanov> #ubuntu-hr
<bogdanov> sj ti gor!!
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda sm..pameten folk je gor :>
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> bogdanov pa res je gor:D
<bogdanov> da nam zddosu
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> povrst
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> sem mislu da to je Å¡ala.D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> pa nema sale
<bogdanov> sa hrvatima
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lahk ga sam sprejmeš od vseh povrsti :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> MNOGO SMO JACI
<alyosha> ha tudi #ubuntu-sr
<alyosha> obstaja mona
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> rs
<bogdanov> #ubuntu-rs
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: zdj moraš na -hr prašat Dii je bia?:D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> aaa nekdo te je prehitel!
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> idiiiiiiii
<bogdanov> sve je gotovoooo
<bogdanov> tntnt
<alyosha> eee ja
<alyosha> niso lahke
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> dallas
<bogdanov> cakam
<bogdanov> tekmo
<alyosha> stave a?:D
<alyosha> kolko je u igri:D
<bogdanov> dinamo zagreb -zagreb mn k 2.5 gola
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> getafe-valencia 02
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> barcelona 2
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> az alkmar 02
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> montpelier 02
<bogdanov> zadev
<bogdanov> se dallas
<bogdanov> iz 5
<bogdanov> 70
<bogdanov> nadamo se
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> super to:D
<alyosha> kaj alkmar je zmagal?
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> gor smo preziveli dosti časa:D
<bogdanov> a res
<alyosha> en kolega zivi gor
<alyosha> hudo mesto
<alyosha> tko ko en koper
<alyosha> al pa kranj
<alyosha> neki manjšega tko
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> dosti da maš 2 ulice rdeče:D pa 3 4 coffeshope
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> en koelga
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> ta je bla huda
<alyosha> CrazyLemon udovič to
<alyosha> tip gre tam ne
<alyosha> in shinisha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tipi grejo z tem kolegom
<alyosha> u center
<alyosha> ki mi smo spali malo zunaj centra je mel tip še eno hiškico
<CrazyLemon> a sinisa tudi bil v alkmarju?
<alyosha> in grejo oni u center kao na kurve
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> oba:D
<alyosha> in grejo oni na kurve
<alyosha> a ta kolega udovič tip mel neke paranoje
<alyosha> neki ga kisalo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tipi pridejo tam
<alyosha> in ta kolega jih pusti kao
<alyosha> se dobimo tu pri avtu čez urco
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> unadva gresta po svoje
<alyosha> in grejo oni na kurve
<alyosha> shinisha reši in to
<alyosha> gre vn
<alyosha> čaka tipa
<alyosha> tipa ni
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uno čaka čaka
<alyosha> tipa ni
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vidi tam drolja pride nazaj na okno
<alyosha> ni njega not
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uni gre okoli isce isce
<alyosha> najde tipa cez pol ure
<alyosha> neki tam luta po ulici
<alyosha> nič mu ni jasno
<alyosha> ga ulovi tam
<alyosha> kao kaj tebi dogaja in to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip kao
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> sem bil notri
<alyosha> nisem vedu kaj da delam z njo
<alyosha> in sem Å¡ow vn:DD
<alyosha> in plačal človek
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> in tipi pol kolko so smotani
<alyosha> grejo tam neki lutajo dalje
<alyosha> in se zgubijo:D
<alyosha> kliče nas ta kolega iz gor kao..ow maste tel. od unih2 ki jih ne najdem:D
<alyosha> a una2 smotana brez etlefona:D
<alyosha> tip nam kao ni panike jih bom ze najdu:D
<alyosha> a tip skurjenec veš kašen
<alyosha> pozabi plin ugasnit ko si dela za jest
<alyosha> hladilnik vedno odprt
<alyosha> tip uglavnem gotov:D
<alyosha> kliče on nas cez 2 3 ure
<alyosha> ow tipow ni:DD
<alyosha> kao grem jaz tu do kolegice spaat
<alyosha> jih bom zjutraj poiskaw:DD
<alyosha> in tipi so celo noč tam
<alyosha> bli
<alyosha> udovič mu je nabijaw shinishi nonstop
<alyosha> da kao kaj bojo zdj
<alyosha> da so gotovi
<alyosha> da jih bojo oropali
<alyosha> in nevem kaj:D
<alyosha> psihiral ga uno pošteno:D
<CrazyLemon> tam kje :D
<alyosha> u alkmarju
<alyosha> u centru
<alyosha> nizozemska
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in ta kolega iz gor
<alyosha> ga jih je pol najdu
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kje so bli..lutali nonstop
<alyosha> zjutrja okoli 10h:D
<alyosha> pa tam okoli
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> po centru
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko da ti prides zdj u kp
<alyosha> prvič
<alyosha> pojma nimaš kje si
<alyosha> in elo noč neki krožiš:D
<CrazyLemon> ma človek..js mam google maps
<alyosha> ugalvnem uno umirali smo od smeha
<alyosha> lool
<CrazyLemon> no way da krožim
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> takrat jih ni blo Å¡e
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je blo več ko 5 let nazaj
<alyosha> oz. lih 5 let nazaj za novo leto
<alyosha> udovič je kapituliral takrat nmj
<alyosha> sj o unem tednu ne govorimo ko je on zraven:DD
<alyosha> praw bogi je bil mona:D
<alyosha> grave grave:D
<alyosha> najedli se mi čokoladic unih gobastih:D
<alyosha> in udovič tam paranoju nas gledal
<alyosha> bil bolj zviznjen ko mi usi:D
<alyosha> hude hude so ble res
<alyosha> praw bi prevrteč čas:D
<alyosha> da gremo s5:D
<alyosha> samo bi pustili udoviča doma:DD
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz pišat in spat mona ki ni kruha tu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon shackaj rajši banko kašno
<alyosha> da nakazemo tu
<alyosha> par €
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bodo pare
<alyosha> kaj ti bo pa torba če maš kolo?!
<CrazyLemon> sej mi ne rabi!
<alyosha> ja men pa rabi ane
<alyosha> da si kupim kaj lepega:D
<alyosha> prej je prišu prijatu z torbo..potovalko polno €
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo obnit jih je blo treba Å¡e:D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi si sposodu kak €
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sem mu dolzen:D
<alyosha> 40
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> še iz dobrih starih časov:D
<alyosha> sj pol sem oddelal 2h tko da se malo zniza:DD
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bi on vedu da si si ti sposodu :D
<CrazyLemon> a celi 2h si ga fasal?
<CrazyLemon> za 40€ ?
<CrazyLemon> pizda si cheap whore
<alyosha> nismo usi ko ti crazy mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem delal na tekočem traku
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisem jaz whre mona
<alyosha> whore!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a  kot po tekočem traku so se menjali
<CrazyLemon> bala stari
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> dej dej:D
<alyosha> nisi resen:D
<CrazyLemon> hodi spat dej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hack the planet mona
<alyosha> da nakazemo €
<alyosha> ti samo porihtaj to da sm onot
<alyosha> pol dvig pa to bomuse jaz uredil:D
<alyosha> dobiš pol doma pred vrati
<alyosha> paket:D
<alyosha> si se skril a ker ti to ze delaš
<alyosha> lopov
<alyosha> grem jaz spat dj
<alyosha> ni tu kruha
<CrazyLemon> js nism tko cheap
<CrazyLemon> da boš vedu
<alyosha> ma ni panike to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use se reši
<alyosha> bomo delali u 6digit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> boš rešen za neki časa:D
<alyosha> samo ti zrihtaj tu
<alyosha> exploite pa kode pa take fore.D
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> spat
<alyosha> !
 * alyosha off
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<nafisa> spala sem 12  ur
<sl-ed17> nice :)
<sl-ed17> šišaš me za 2 h :)
<BigWhale> jest pa pol manj :>
<sl-ed17> šišaš me za 2 h :)
<sl-ed17> ups :D
<nafisa> ja, se mi pozna, da sem včer po dnevni in nočni skup spala sam eno uro, pol bla pa še tam ...
<Bilko> dvomim da sm jaz zadnih 25let spal kdaj 12 ur  skup :)
<Bilko> pomoje nism, odkar sm iz plenic prlezu :)
<nafisa> sinoči sem še selala, dokler nisem omedlela
<nafisa> pol mi pa ni blo treba več delat :D
<andrejz> živjo nafisa:)
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> si še med živimi?
<nafisa> ja ... po 12ih urah spanja sem
<BigWhale> Nehte jamrat. :>
<nafisa> in sem superca
<nafisa> sam čakam, da bom lahko nekej pojedla ...
<andrejz> BigWhale, ti si samo sedel, mi smo pa Å¡e tipkali .. smo se ful bol zmatral
<andrejz> :P
<BigWhale> k sem bil jest tolk star kot vi, sem zural tri dni skupi pa pol en teden delal pa vmes se mezikal nisem, kaj sele spal!
<nafisa> pa pol počasi nedeljsko kosilo it delat ...
<andrejz> BigWhale boš ti kaj napisal kot povzetek vsega skupaj + za na ubuntu planet al naj jaz?
<nafisa> BigWhale, jst na žurih delam + žuram ... s tem, da je tako ponavad, da delam cele dneve po 18 ur ... + računalnik moram povohat ...
<BigWhale> dej ti, ce se ti da. :)
<nafisa> nisem žurov navajena ... to pa priznam
<andrejz> imo je za ubuntu.si dovolj kar je zdajle gor, za ubuntu planet lahko pa jaz napišem, samo kakšno fotko mi daj
<andrejz> pics or it didn't happen
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> al pa bom jest napisal
<BigWhale> k se nisem fotk uredil
<BigWhale> torej downloadal
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> ej, andrejz ... pol ti morm fotke poslat ak kuka, da boš verjel, kar smo se čist na konc pogovarjal?
<nafisa> al kuga*
<andrejz> ne vem, če bo iz fotk razvidno :)
<nafisa> pujs
<nafisa> :P
<andrejz> no, ampak tud fotka je boljš kot nič :P
<nafisa> mislim ... eni ste čist prezahtevni
<andrejz> veš kako je to.. če si postaviš visoke cilje, tud če jih ne dosežeš čisto, vseeno kar dost dosežeš
<andrejz> če pa že na začetku nizke cilje postaviš ...
<nafisa> pa propadeš, ja
<nafisa> vem
<andrejz> ne, ne..
<andrejz> če postaviš nizke cilje .. pa malo delaš, jih dosežeš in se pol kuliraš
<nafisa> dons bom pa lenoba!
<nafisa> ok, nalogo bom nrdila
<sl-ed17> kdaj veš da si predebel-a?
<sl-ed17> ko obuvaš nogavice in je vse skupaj slišat kot da doživljaš orgazem
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> živjo teardrop
<teardrop> kako ?
<teardrop> mam še kar gdoc odprt o včeraj, pa vidim da še delaš
<andrejz> gre, samo dost dela ste mi naredli :)
<andrejz> ja zdajle mail kde ekipi pošljem
<nafisa> ej, kaj morm naštelat, da bi mi v wine-u delali win fonti?
<andrejz> namestit jih moraš
<nafisa> ja, saj sem jih že
<nafisa> je včer pogledu pa je reku, da je to to
<nafisa> samo mi ne pobarva besedila ... niti povečat ne morem pisave ...
<nafisa> nič
<nafisa> ker bogve, kdaj bom pri bratu, da iz winsov ven skopiram fonte ... pol pa jih Å¡e na moj komp dat ...
<andrejz> http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Fonts#Installing_Windows_Fonts
<Pepelka> Fonts - Wine-Wiki
<nafisa> empathy je neumn ... vsakič morm potrdit, da je povezava varna pa dam, da naj si zapomni, pa si ne
<andrejz> kaka varna povezava
<andrejz> mene to nikoli ne vpraša
<nafisa> za FB chat
<andrejz> aja, ne uporabljam FB, nimam teh težav :O)
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> on O se mi je zmuznil
<nafisa> ja ja
<nafisa> kr prznej, da si svoj nos hotu zraven narisat pa ti ni ratal
<andrejz> ne bom :)
<nafisa> evo ... zdaj ga je pa vun vrgl ... ko tako dela
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako zakleniti spletne strani?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4856/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako zakleniti spletne strani?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4856/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: kako zakleniti spletne strani?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4856/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> jo
<teardrop> ka zaj
<nafisa> nič ... vsi so očitn pridni
<nafisa> js pa kokakolo pijem
<nafisa> pa Å¡tudiram, ker fajl fajl morm preimenvat
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011040305634712
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: S faksom spravila mo&#382;a iz zapora
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha idi bre leci se :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si se sonču kaj
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..sm neki ja
<CrazyLemon> samo ker ta fckin cvetni prah mi ne da miru
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nos mi je kot od rudolfa :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> Klaritine!
<alyosha> -K +C
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma pijem js une..letizen
<alyosha> pa vidiš da ti ne pomagajo mona
<CrazyLemon> samo ne pomagajo kaj preveč..vsaj ne prvih par ur
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> jaz sem alergičen na pun kurac robe pa mi ni hudega
<alyosha> psiha je to prijatu:D
<CrazyLemon> ti si alergičen na samega sebe mona :DD
<alyosha> skoraj mona:D
<alyosha> a Å¡ow na testiranje uno usput
<alyosha> ze ki je sla seka
<alyosha> grem se jaz
<alyosha> mislim me je stara naročla
<alyosha> pridem tam
<alyosha> seka skoraj nic
<alyosha> jaz na miljon stvari
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi tudi mogu it
<CrazyLemon> kaj to si Å¡ou svoji zdravnici ?
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> samo jz sem to Å¡ow ze davno ko smo ziveli se u planinah
<alyosha> tko da sembil na jesenicah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> cura je Å¡la tu u kopru
<alyosha> samo tu u kopru majo teste samo zua rastline
<alyosha> nimajo za hrano
<alyosha> je malo tko
<CrazyLemon> ma js nisem na hrano
<alyosha> greš pa do doktorce
<alyosha> oz. mislim da tudi to ne
<alyosha> samo klices tam in se naročiš!
<alyosha> u novem zdravstvem
<alyosha> "novem"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma jz sem mislu tudi da nisem
<alyosha> pa so ugotovili da na pun kurac
<alyosha> .D
<CrazyLemon> js VEM da nisem
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim js človek
<alyosha> pol mi je blo dosti stvari vec jasnih:D zakaj po paradajzu se mi ruca
<CrazyLemon> kaj nisi tega že ugotovil :D
<alyosha> zakaj od paprike me pečejo usta:D
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<CrazyLemon> lol..tip je pussy :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> momak pravi:D
<alyosha> sa ulica beograda..nesme niko da me gleda!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ful jak momak alergičen na paradajz pa papriko
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> in cury in kivi
<alyosha> in KAKAO!!
<CrazyLemon> lol..ker pussy
<alyosha> in use stročnice
<alyosha> če na lubenico mona
<alyosha> ki skoraj bi reku d anemoraš bit
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma pussy ti pravim :D
<alyosha> samo to so večalmanj use bolj tko u izi
<alyosha> edino na kivi sem ful
<alyosha> in stročnice
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da pol žreš samo junk food :D
<alyosha> in papriko
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> če drugo nesmem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a meni tezko:d
<CrazyLemon> res si bogi :D
<alyosha> zdj mona sem bil u leskovačkem
<alyosha> jebemga unega smrada
<alyosha> tipa bom prijavu da mu poberejo bone
<alyosha> uno piše tam kao
<alyosha> USE PRILOGE BREZPLAČNO!
<alyosha> in rečem mu da mi da pleskavico u lepinji
<Sky[x]> virtualbox al VMware unity me je zamikal pa bi rad probal ? :>
<alyosha> notri kajmak čebula in ajvar
<alyosha> in tip mi računa kajmak mona
<alyosha> 1€!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] VB..itak
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah..mogoče so brezplačne priloge samo za tiste k plačajo
<CrazyLemon> tiste ki jejo pa na bone pa niso
<alyosha> ma niso mona
<alyosha> isto enkrat
<alyosha> grem jaz tam kao iskat
<alyosha> za jest
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> redni gost:D
<alyosha> ne na bone
<alyosha> in kao rečem mu daj mi tu
<alyosha> 2 3 kugle kajmaka
<alyosha> tko za s sabo
<alyosha> da nesem domow
<alyosha> mislu uno tu mu dam euro lih tko
<alyosha> prijatelsko
<alyosha> tip mona mi da 3 kuglice 3€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip računa kajmak mona po 1€ kuglico
<alyosha> a neki jadno majhno
<CrazyLemon> drugič mu reci naj ti da tam pol kajmaka ki ga ma :D
<alyosha> praw res bi ga prijavu
<alyosha> Å¡e ki fora
<alyosha> na bone ko pogledaš
<alyosha> bi mogu dobit
<alyosha> pleskavico in to SLADICO in PIJAČO
<alyosha> a nič od tega
<alyosha> tip sploh nima sladic tam
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj mu nisi reku
<alyosha> ma če tip se dela budalo
<alyosha> kao neve on nič
<alyosha> on samo dela
<alyosha> smrad
<alyosha> smao ki je fucking odbro ne
<alyosha> zato ga Å¡e nisem prijavu
<alyosha> smrduha
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha_> mater mu jebem routerju
<CrazyLemon> tip je odpingau
<alyosha_> dam pobirat eno stvar in kr zmrne
<alyosha_> sranje smrdljivo
<alyosha_> to si ti use kriv!
<alyosha_> :D
<[x_x]> tukej sem :)
<[x_x]> ne no 64bit ubuntu mam in zdj je nekoristen grrr
<alyosha> pizda nekdo ma ze reg. ta nick
<alyosha> kaj to se ne da rešit a?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha da se ja..ko pride tip online in hoče tvoj nick boš ti šou dol :))
<[x_x]> kurc sam to bi mogl jet
<alyosha> ma ne pride tip nikoli:D
<alyosha> nikoli Å¡e me ni vrglo zaradi tega
<alyosha> kaj ni druge kot d anick menjam al kaj?
<alyosha> kajbom si daw mona
<alyosha> CrazyBannana
<CrazyLemon> dej si recimo...ALJOSA tko kot ti je ime
<CrazyLemon> ne pa neke glumske Y-ne
<CrazyLemon> pa H-je
<alyosha> to se javlja nek tu
<alyosha> zajeban kao
<alyosha> ludilimun
<[x_x]> kam VB shran snapshoot ?
<CrazyLemon> v tist folder kerga si določu v nastavitvah za HD? :)
<alyosha> jz bi jedu neki dobrega
<alyosha> predlagaj kaj crazy
<CrazyLemon> Å¡parglje v omaki z njoki !
<CrazyLemon> al pa tartufe
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> prej sem jedu fuže z tartufi
<alyosha> Å¡pargljev pa ne maram
<alyosha> njoke bi jedu ja neke dobre
<[x_x]> sam kaj mi pomaaga . sav al pa .vdi file ?
<CrazyLemon> .vdi je tvoj disk
<[x_x]> jp
<[x_x]> screenshota ni sploh
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kako da maš ip danes da nimaš ludni.ca?
<alyosha> kaj si delaw
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pojma nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej komaj vidim
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je v6 down
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj z tem v6
<alyosha> kdaj bomo usi prešaltali?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dolgo ne :)
<alyosha> ma kako ne če so rekli
<alyosha> zdj do poletja da bi mogli?
<alyosha> al neki u tem stilu
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> to naj bi zmanjkalo ipv4 naslovov do poletja
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo še neki časa se to zgodilo
<alyosha> ma to j eze
<alyosha> dva mesca nazaj
<alyosha> in zakaj mi VB instalira tko dolgo??
<alyosha> jebemti laptop moram kupit novega
<[x_x]> kšna ideja ?
<[x_x]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/ubuntu_error.gif
<hruske> [x_x], zlovdaj si 32-bitni iso
<alyosha> ha CrazyLemon  Å¡e vedno si isti!:D
<CrazyLemon> hmmmm
<alyosha> tipa so shackali:D
<[x_x]> a VB ne podpira 64bit al kako ?
<[x_x]> ni mi jasn zakaj nebi mogu met 64bit ?
<alyosha> oo ludi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj si bolj sexy
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hvala hvala :D
<alyosha> ma pizda mu materna ta router mona
<alyosha> zdj mi je torrent osstal na
<alyosha> 99,98% mona
<alyosha> in bom mogu resetirat če bom hotu da pobere
<alyosha> to je sosed kriv jebemga stevota
<CrazyLemon> stevo porniče pobira
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma 100%
<alyosha> če torrent mi pobiralo z 100kb/s
<alyosha> moina
<alyosha> kaj smo leta 92
<alyosha> še tip mi reče kao
<alyosha> sj ne jz bom 1h na dan gor max
<alyosha> a pogledam na router vedno je gor
<alyosha> smrad
<alyosha> zadnjic zvečir mona ni delalo nobenemu nič zaradi stevota garant
<alyosha> čim se je on povezal gor je blo gotovo
<CrazyLemon> ni vedno gor..samo ki se dhcp release ne sprosti :)
<alyosha> ma vedno je gor
<CrazyLemon> da bi mel recimo wrt54gl
<alyosha> mi pise tam kolko kao je uptime tip
<alyosha> je več ko 1dan
<CrazyLemon> bi lahko vidu koliko uporablja bandwidtha
<CrazyLemon> :)
<[x_x]> CrazyLemon: ket bi pa to vidu ?
<alyosha> ma sj Å¡e 2 mesca pa naj se oni jebejo z tem
<alyosha> jaz bom mel svojo linijo
<alyosha> 100/100 in mir
<[x_x]> dd-wrt ti pokaže za celoten LAN BW ne za posmeznika ?
<CrazyLemon> [x_x] v bandwidth meniju..samo sm se zdj spomnu da piše bandwidth za celoten Wlan..in ne po ipju :/
<[x_x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> za lan pa vidiš po posameznih portih če se prav spomnem
<alyosha> caki kaj IN mi je kolko pobiraš?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> pička mu materna
<alyosha> ne pobiram nič zdj
<alyosha> ostali so ugasnjeni
<alyosha> ne pade ispod 300Kbps
<alyosha> matermmu jebem
<alyosha> in out tudi 300 400
<alyosha> smrdljivec en
<alyosha> on bo samo eno urco na dan pogledal kaj na internet
<alyosha> lopov grdi
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a kaj mi server tolko čupa na LAN??
<alyosha> ki je edini na kablu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne bi vedu :) razn arp zahtev ne bi smelo bit neki preveč prometa na lanu
<alyosha> zdj je popizdu neki 300 400 700
<alyosha> okoli 200 300 nonstop
<[x_x]> nakonc te pa net fuka :D
<napsy> kje v lj se lahko za dobro ceno nabavi rabljena kolesa?
<alyosha> ma zdj se je umirilo
<alyosha> joj res ne vidim ure da dobim svojo linijo brez useh teh odpadnikov gor
<CrazyLemon> napsy najbolš da na faksu na kaki oglasni prečekiraš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kašne nadaljevake gledaš
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je teb da si se odloču za kolo? :D
<alyosha> da vidim če je še kašna zanimiva
<napsy> CrazyLemon: dolgcas je doma
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ni zdej nič zanimivega :)
<alyosha> ma sj najbolše sote ko so ze koncale:D pa da majo dosti sezon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Monk naprimer:D
<alyosha> kko je hud:D
<alyosha> uciraj sem ga na foxu gledal:D
<alyosha> tip se boji sam sebe mona:D
<CrazyLemon> monk je ql
<alyosha> kaj uno tvoje californication ki si jokal zadnjic da so kr končali
<alyosha> je zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<alyosha> ce ni te bom tozu!:D
<CrazyLemon> če je bom js tebe tožu!
<nafisa> 15 km lepe hoje ... :))
<CrazyLemon> sam 15km?
<CrazyLemon> pussy
<nafisa> ej, jst imam kolen hin
<nafisa> ne morš tko
<andrejz> 15 km je kar dost hoje
<andrejz> 2,5 - 3 ure ?
<andrejz> veš kaj je kul, če maš koleno hin? plavanje, imo
<nafisa> 2:20
<CrazyLemon> plavanje je vedno kul :)
<nafisa> ja, vem
<andrejz> no pol si bla pa hitra
<nafisa> sam morm nekak se pufov znebit
<nafisa> pol bom pa lahko za plavanje mela
<nafisa> ja, sm kr hitro hojo mela pol poti
<andrejz> sploh pa da se ti da 2 uri nekam hodit je že hvale vredno :)
<nafisa> neki sm hotla laufat ... samo mi koleno ne nese
<nafisa> ja, sem mela družbo
<andrejz> ja ni kul, ker so prevelike obremenitve sklepov, sploh če maš močnejše kosti
<andrejz> v hrib hodit :)
<nafisa> močnejše kosti :D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<andrejz> drgač pa dieta z nizko količino ogljikovih hidratow, ftw!
<nafisa> morš rečt široko medenico :D
<nafisa> ma, več polnovrednih žitaric bi mogla ...
<nafisa> sam če si sama ne spečem kruh in podobno ...
<andrejz> ne, sploh nič kruha, samo meso :)
<CrazyLemon> +1
<nafisa> v trgovinah ne kupujem takih stvari, ker imam doma skor zastonj, k sama nrdim
<nafisa> sam meso??? :O
<nafisa> neeeeeee
<andrejz> edin jetra ti obremeni
<nafisa> raj samo zelenjavo žrem
<CrazyLemon> js zdej poskušam čim več stvari jest brez kruha
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> ampak to boš 100% shujšala
<andrejz> jaz jem še vedno kar mi paše :) še nisem bil na dieti
<andrejz> skratka meso pa zelenjavo
<andrejz> nič krompirja, kruha, testein, riža
<nafisa> neoluščene žitarice pa fuuulll zelenjave pa mal purana ... to mi ne no1 kombinacija
<CrazyLemon> andrejz js sm tudi do zdej..ampak zdej sm se odloču manj kruha /soli
<andrejz> to boš 100% hitro shujšala, edino za jetra to ni ravno najboljše, če dolgo furaš
<nafisa> ne=je
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dokler se spet ne začnem bl aktivno rekreirat :)
<nafisa> jst bi bla full na kolesu ... pa ne smem :(
<andrejz> zakaj ne?
<nafisa> kolen tok u kurcu
<nafisa> so mi ga čist prepovedali
<andrejz> če ne smeš bicikla furat, pol po moje tud laufat ne smeš
<nafisa> saj vem :)
<nafisa> sam hotla sem mal obutit čase, ko sem trenirala :(
<andrejz> skratka dieta z nizkimi ogljikovimi hidrati (oziroma brez) je way to go
<nafisa> Å¡e u spermi so ogljikovi hidrati, no
<andrejz> fora je v tem, da ti ogljikove hidrate nujno rabiš in jih pol narediš iz laktata preko glukoneogeneze nazaj glukozo, kar je precej enegrijsko neučinkovito > hujšaš
<nafisa> hvala za strokovno razlago ...
<nafisa> sam veš kje je to, k sem se jst to učila ...
<andrejz> ja vsaj ena korist od biokemije na faksu :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<andrejz> lahko ti povem še kaj o popravljalnih mehanizmih DNA, če te zanima :)
<nafisa> kwa mam pa jst na faxu ...
<nafisa> ekonomijo ...
<nafisa> podatkovne baze
<nafisa> organizacijo ...
<nafisa> javno upravo ...
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kaj
<nafisa> nič z biologijo in kemijo :D
<andrejz> ma saj malo je fajn, ker malo bolj razumeš svet okol sebe
<andrejz> BigWhale, si tam?
<andrejz> aja nafisa, če te zanima je še 28 nizov v "tvojem" paketku neprevedenih
<BigWhale> andrejz, na pol
<andrejz> kako napreduje novica?
<nafisa> ja ... samo, da se ne boš pol matru popravljat moje prevode
<BigWhale> nisem se spisal.. sej se ni uradno konc jama... ;) bom kasnej... dans sem mel cel dan eno jebo in nic pr racunalniku skori
<andrejz> ok kul pač sam tak preverjam
<andrejz> danes zvečer ga je uradno konec
<nafisa> andrejz, a pol prevedem Å¡e tisto??
<nafisa> samo vem, da enega sploh ne znam prevest
<andrejz> če želiš :)
<andrejz> tistega kar ne znaš pa ni treba
<andrejz> al pa vpraši
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> sam da eno fotko razpošljem ...
<nafisa> moje 15 centi pete ..
<andrejz> ja ni panike, saj itak en drug paket Å¡e pregledujem in se tvojega v vsakem primeru danes verjetno ne bom lotil
<nafisa> huh
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti pošljem fotko?
<CrazyLemon> pete?
<CrazyLemon> tnx but no tnx :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<Mikoar> jow
<andrejz> jow
<zdobersek1> OHAI
<nafisa> how
<nafisa> kako se prevede core fonts?
<andrejz> jedrne ali pa morda boljše osnovne pisave
<nafisa> aha, tnx
<nafisa> system-wide?
<nafisa> andrejz ?
<andrejz> za celoten sistem
<nafisa> by dragging and dropping into ... je primi in spusti ... sam v kontekstu se pa čudn sliši ... a kr cel opis dam ... da zadržite klik na ... bla bla bla???
<andrejz> kar daj cel opis
<nafisa> kako je že blo za prevest Kickoff Application Launcher ... upravljalec datotek kickoff?
<andrejz> zaganjlanik programov kickoff
<nafisa> left-hand pane ... na levem pultu?
<nafisa> left-hand pane ... na levem pultu?
<nafisa> net ... grrrrrr
<andrejz> pladenj na levi strani?
<andrejz> pane = pladenj
<andrejz> panel = pult
<andrejz> lp
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> plasmoids?
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=copiznIfV3E
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Beyonce feat Jay Z Bonnie & Clyde
<nafisa> Å¡ta?
<nafisa> to, da jst nimam pojma, kako par stvari prevest
<nafisa> andrejz pa mi pravi, naj prevedem ... pa ne bi, k bi bil fouš prevod
<bogdanov> ll
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> deli to kr znas
<bogdanov> prci se
<bogdanov> ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<nafisa> cashew???
<nafisa> zdaj so pa samo jabolka ostala
<nafisa> tako ... documentation za desktop je konec ... 3 niso prevedeni, ker ne znam
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_NbWg2B7Mw&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Zmelkoow - Mamica je kakor zarja
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> wb, BigWhale
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<sasa84> elow
<bogdanov> oila
<sasa84> ooooooo bogdanov ;)
<bogdanov> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> :)
<bogdanov> kva se dejla
<christooss_> wasap
<bogdanov> re
<christooss_> kva se tale totem plugin neki usaja
<nafisa> o, sasa84 ... kje je zdaj podvezica, pišuka?
<nafisa> a dokumentacija za gmail je v slovenščini? :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> grem raj tist prevest ... ker vsak dan govorim kje pa kaj pa kako se kaj naredi :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> kwa je, Sky[x] ?
<nafisa> že greš?
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<nafisa> se dolgočasiš al si zaspan?
<CrazyLemon> nč od tega..samo opozoril sem na svojo prisotnost :)))
<nafisa> ljolj
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> djokovic
<bogdanov> dela
<bogdanov> dere use
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a je zmagu?
<CrazyLemon> matr..upal sm da bo nadal :>
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> ma kasn nadal
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj kašn nadal
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma več zmag v dvobojih
<CrazyLemon> nadal al djokovic? :)
<bogdanov> lih
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> si reku
<bogdanov> pustmo zgodovino
<bogdanov> kdoje zdj u bolsi formi?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm js reku?
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/sport/ostalo/djokovic-pise-zgodovino.html
<Pepelka> Djoković piše zgodovino - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> najjaci je
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah sj ne pravim da ni dobr
<CrazyLemon> sam men je nadal bolši
<bogdanov> Srb v letošnji sezoni še ni izgubil in je dosegel že 24 zaporednih zmag na zacetku sezone. V zadnjih 30 letih jih je najvec dosegel John McEnroe 39, na drugem mestu pa je Ivan Lendl s 25 zmagami.
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nadal
<bogdanov> lah pusi
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> doče cica na kolica :>
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> a to pol ni bla prvoaprilska Å¡ala, k je blo, da bo ...
<nafisa> ajaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> ti raj
<bogdanov> za tvoje
<bogdanov> smucarje
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj to :D
<bogdanov> navici
<bogdanov> pa cuti
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> naviji*
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> vaterpolo
<nafisa> ja, tole, k se pogovarjata
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> najjaca
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov hahaha
<sasa84> bogdanov, to so besede ;)
<CrazyLemon> yea..RIGHT
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> olimpiski
<bogdanov> svetovni
<bogdanov> prvaki?
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> jaz sem se na pravoslavni božič drla...srbija do kosova :P
<bogdanov> sasa84
<bogdanov> tako i treba
<bogdanov> bilo i ostalo
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> pa užičko kolo plesala...oro me bodo pa še navadl ;)
<sasa84> na slavo sem pa tud že povablena :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov in? :D
<sasa84> braci srbi ;)
<CrazyLemon> mi kao nismo bli al kaj :D
<nafisa> srbija do ... ne s kosovom :D
<nafisa> zdaj se bo Å¡e vojvodina odcepla :D
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> tako nafisa
<CrazyLemon> reci ti njim
<bogdanov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FINA_Water_Polo_World_Cup
<Pepelka> FINA Water Polo World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nevem kaj sploh govoris
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja, srbija kot sama ni tako zelo velika ... trenutno je sestavljena iz srbskega in vojvodinskega dela
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov no..srebrni lani na svetovnem..in zlati na europskem :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy kvaje krivo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sj kul
<bogdanov> sj mate
<nafisa> v 10ih letih čakamo na to, da se bo vojvodina odcepila, kot se je kosovo
<bogdanov> smucanje cez
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pa vaterpolo :> pa ne pozabi na fuzbal
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda košarko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> u nobeni državi se nism tok fajn počutla kt u srbiji
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> partizan
<bogdanov> povej klub
<bogdanov> jaci od nega
<bogdanov> ceprov sm delija
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> (v kosarki seveda)
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> ja, bogdanov
<bogdanov> tezka bo
<nafisa> ??
<bogdanov> sicer pa kaj mas ti od tega?
<CrazyLemon> cibona! v zlatih časih :))
<bogdanov> hehe ja :))
<bogdanov> sasa84
<bogdanov> kr povej
<bogdanov> kvaje folk dol
<nafisa> od česa?
<bogdanov> nepa kle
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> človk, jst mam sorodnike dol
<sasa84> ma zakon je srbija ;)
<bogdanov> nafisa pol pa nestakimi
<nafisa> itaq je zakon
<bogdanov> jah jst mam tud i :)
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> je treba
<bogdanov> idin
<nafisa> tud bosna je zakon
<bogdanov> crazyja
<bogdanov> se prekrstit?
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> hram sv. save je pa nek boljšga...k bo to narjen bo taka cerku, d se marsikej po evropi skrije
<nafisa> sam tipa iz bosne met za tipa ... je naporno
<CrazyLemon> bosna bogdanova deželaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> kwa so bosanci hudi, če jim nočeš dat za fu***
<bogdanov> znas ti
<bogdanov> republiku
<bogdanov> srpsku
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> nikoli slišau za to neobstoječo državo :>
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> tko grdo te pogleda ...
<bogdanov> nj ti bo ks srpske krvi
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<Mikoar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_common_surnames_in_Europe#Bosnia_and_Herzegovina
<bogdanov> a res grdo
<Pepelka> List of most common surnames in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bogdanov> gledas??
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> bogdanov, midva morva it kdaj na kšno rakijo :P
<Mikoar> skoda da ni podatkov za srbijo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> na slavi sm pjn skoz od rakije
<bogdanov> :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<nafisa> madona, so se na to psiho musko vrgl
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> najdu sm znan priimek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> (na tistem seznamu)
<bogdanov> Serbia
<bogdanov>     * Jovanovic
<bogdanov>     * Petrovic
<bogdanov>     * Miloševic
<bogdanov>     * Markovic
<bogdanov>     * Pavlovic
<bogdanov>     * Kneževic
<sasa84> bogdanov, ti si care :)
<bogdanov>     * Todorovic
<bogdanov>     * Milutinovic
<bogdanov>     * Nikolic
<bogdanov>     * Stankovic
<bogdanov>     * Vukovic
<bogdanov>     * Matic
<bogdanov>     * Maric
<CrazyLemon> dj ne floodi kle srbin en :D
<Mikoar> aja, pa je
<bogdanov> sasa84 itak ;)
<bogdanov> crazy sry :SS
<CrazyLemon> nikolic..tudi znan priimek :D
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> moja
<bogdanov> mami seje pisala
<bogdanov> tako
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa moj kolega iz srednje :D
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> ana nikolic
<bogdanov> ni svoh an crazy
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> a Stanić je?
<CrazyLemon> kar je dobr nej slabu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> Horvat
<bogdanov> najvec hrvasko
<bogdanov> aj to res
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> 1 	&000000000002222500000022,225 	Horvat 	ethnic name for a Croat
<bogdanov> 2 	&000000000001583500000015,835 	Kovacevic 	patronymic, from kovac "smith"
<bogdanov> 3 	&000000000001315000000013,150 	Babic 	matronymic, or nickname, from baba "(old) woman", "grandmother"
<CrazyLemon> tega priimka js ne priznam
<CrazyLemon> horvat that is
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> e moj
<bogdanov> drazenko
<CrazyLemon> preveč sniffam..nos me peče :S
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> slaba roba
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> dobra roba..slab nos :/
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kupm
<bogdanov> am2
<bogdanov> plato ma kdo?
<CrazyLemon> a je prepozno da se začnem s tenisom ukvarjat?
<CrazyLemon> do 30ega leta bi po moje že zmagu djokoviča
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ks
<bogdanov> hrvt
<bogdanov> in hrvati so slabi
<bogdanov> u tenisu
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> raj smucat zacni
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> joj, ker replay
<CrazyLemon> ja...sam en priimek ti bom povedal..
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti si mal zlobn, a?
<sasa84> ja, namest janice je lohk dražen
<CrazyLemon> IVANIŠEVIČ
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh..ta je pa kruta
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> nism tok grd..da veš :(
<bogdanov> nafisa nism ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, do zdj sm vidla sam superge
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja no..a misliš da janica nosi tko lepe štumfke?????
<sasa84> lepše
<sasa84> !
<CrazyLemon> nima za burek a da ma za lepše štumfke!
<sasa84> k sm vidla janico k se je 1x sezula
<CrazyLemon> lažeš kradeš bolhe ješ! v šolo hodiš nič ne veš!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> pf
<bogdanov> lool
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> še ante ma lepše štumfke kt ti!
<Sky[x]> Oh My God > Tsunami alert issued in Indonesia after 7.1 earthquake in the Indian Ocean south of Java bit.ly/eevfOb RT @BreakingNews
<CrazyLemon> ante je pa car!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: psihodelična glasba  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4850/new/posts/
<bogdanov> ante
<bogdanov> kasn ime
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> kante
<bogdanov> ;))
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> je lep ime
<bogdanov> srpski
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> če bi mogla izbirat...bi bla raj srbkinja kt hrvatica :P
<nafisa> ante je fotr od moje kolegice
<nafisa> full car
<nafisa> ne prek anteja govort
<nafisa> !!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/?region=3&id=indian.2011.04.03.201547
<bogdanov> :SSS
<bogdanov> rec mu
<bogdanov> daje legenda
<bogdanov> sam ce se lah prekrsti?
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..saša je lepo srbsko ime...za moškega!
<bogdanov> nj bo saj drazen :PP
<CrazyLemon> (ker so srbi čudni)
<nafisa> bogdanov, lol
<sasa84> jaz pa grem zdej pančkat
<bogdanov> crazy nis resn
<sasa84> nočko na očko :D
<sasa84> papa bogdanov ;)
<sasa84> ćirilica je zakon ;)
<bogdanov> cawci sasa itak ln ;)
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ke mas
<bogdanov> filipa goloba
<nafisa> josipović je se prjavu na skype :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a ti ponosno nosis djevojacko prezime?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> koga? :D
<bogdanov> filkota
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> moje dekliško ime je čisto slovensko
<nafisa> ne vem, zakaj ga ne bi nosila s ponosom
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov aja..to je nek mulc iz markovca ne?
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> tko da ... bogdanov ... ne vem, kam ciljaš
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jah sj
<bogdanov> sprasujem
<bogdanov> samo
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> sicer mi je pa vseeno, kako se pišem
<bogdanov> to pa itak
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> v glavnem, to sem, kar sem ... ne glede na ime, priimek, nick ... karkoli
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kuj
<bogdanov> DM SAT
<bogdanov> sandraaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> in sem ponosna na to, da sem taka peršona, kot sem
<bogdanov> :SSSSSS
<CrazyLemon> afrika!?!?
<bogdanov> jaaaaa
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bravo nafisa
<nafisa> prižgala bi čik ... sam pol mi bo soba smrdela
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj si namažem na nos da me ne bo peku? :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> hladilno kremo
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> pametno ja...sam
<CrazyLemon> nočem se pol zjutraj zbudit z mehurčki al pa da se mi nos transformira v neki drugega
<bogdanov> bos
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem js kak hladilna krema vpliva na neopekline :D
<bogdanov> dau pa
<bogdanov> flajstr
<bogdanov> cez nos
<bogdanov> kao smex
<bogdanov> fajtr
<bogdanov> ;))
<nafisa> z labelom namaži, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> vazelinom ...
<nafisa> čemerkoli mastnim
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> to on za druge
<bogdanov> stvari
<bogdanov> ponuca
<bogdanov> :))))
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, zakaj on to ponuca
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kva trda no
<CrazyLemon> to pa itak..Å¡koda vazelina za nos
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> raj ga za drugo surlo uporabim
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ok ... ne Å¡tekam ... kao
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> shaoolin jacki chan
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> oz. imam bujno domišljijo
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> samo opusteno
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja lih to gledam zdej
<bogdanov> sve ce biti tvoje sto je njeno
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> samo nikjer ne najdem trailerja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poglej si 'the way back'
<CrazyLemon> kr kul film
<CrazyLemon> po resnični zgodbi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> dej ... pričaj slovenski ... plz ... al kuko se napiše
<nafisa> vsaj meni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a so SER
<bogdanov> titlovi
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če so SER titlovi..so pa angleški podnapisi :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> Vedel sem kaj bo sledilo. Rad sem imel te najine igrice. Včasih nedolžne, včasih perverzne, za marsikoga verjetno prav nemogoče, a za naju so bile samoumevne, raziskovala sva zemeljske užitke, se spuščala v neznana brezna, kjer je samo ljubezen vodilo, pa zopet plezala na vršace org
<bogdanov> sj znas
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> to pa ni za sem
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> ups
<bogdanov> dj nestakimi
<CrazyLemon> KAO!
<nafisa> link sem hotla pastat
<bogdanov> jajajaja
<bogdanov> i tebi
<nafisa> res
<bogdanov> falim ja
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_NbWg2B7Mw&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Zmelkoow - Mamica je kakor zarja
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<bogdanov> ta komad od dino merlina
<bogdanov> skoz se vrti
<nafisa> dej na pavzo, a ne?
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> ljolj
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> a to si limunčku poslal?
<bogdanov> jst sm zaljubljen
<bogdanov> vate
<nafisa> kao
<bogdanov> sam k nis frj
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> bogdanov, ne poznaš me ... ne veš, kaka osebnost sem ...
<bogdanov> jah sj nuben nubenga nepozna na zacetku :S
<nafisa> sam ti se pa hitr zaljubiš v dekle, a?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ko ves
<nafisa> vidim :D
<nafisa> pol te pa srček buba
<bogdanov> haha ja
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a gres
<bogdanov> kj u club titos
<bogdanov> u kopru
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> a misliš tam kjer se cigani zbirajo?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..Å¡iptarji :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sm pa hodu na začetku ko so odprli :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> SIPCIIII
<bogdanov> treba ih pobit
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> mah kje boš to pobil..to se razmnožuje hitrej k rečeš keks hahaha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> k res
<bogdanov> k...
<bogdanov> jih ze
<bogdanov> 100
<bogdanov> vn pade
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> na kosovm
<bogdanov> HAH
<nafisa> natečaj za swinger zgodbico ... pol pa vse pišejo ... od GBjev do navadne ena-na-ena erotike :S sam swinger ne
<bogdanov> recs*
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjzfvhVVhI0&feature=feedu
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Babo Amerikanac - Official Trailer [HD] 10.4.2011
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiRb1QMhr48
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Katarina Ostojic Kaya - Nemoj da me zoveš ljubavi (Spot) HD
<bogdanov> dobraaa
<nafisa> se vid, da pišejo amaterji
<bogdanov> no da vidmo
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja pa ti napiš k se tok hvališ !! :))
<nafisa> sem jo
<nafisa> je objavljena
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne bi ji reku ne ;)
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam bi jo prosu da ne poje medtem k jo
<CrazyLemon> ker res ne zna pet :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> neki ti morm povedat
<bogdanov> napaliv sm se na nafico
<bogdanov> nafiso*
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> sam prav da nemara svedov
<CrazyLemon> reč ji da ti nisi šved..ampak finc
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> sam ta moj stari
<CrazyLemon> čist obseden z pink.si in tistim Dvorom
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a veš, da ni lepo lagat?
<bogdanov> nafisa jah ve kvaj tv postaja an
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> jao
<bogdanov> crazy*
<bogdanov> sm cist zmeden
<bogdanov> :SSSS
<CrazyLemon> a si tok zaljubljen v nafiso da niti ne veš kaj govoriš? :S
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> sj lepo bit zaljubljen
<nafisa> bogiiiiiii
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> evoooo
<bogdanov> snezoooo
<bogdanov> opetttt
<bogdanov> snegovaaaaa
<bogdanov> sta mi vrediiii
<bogdanov> kad si negovaa
<bogdanov> tntnt
<nafisa> uhhh ... pa sem ga dobila, k mi je lagal, tale moj Å¡ef ... ti poreden fantek!
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jst ti nam nikol lagal
<bogdanov> srbi nelazemo!
<CrazyLemon> spljoh!
<bogdanov> crazy the way back to kosova
<bogdanov> pol pravs
<bogdanov> daj kul?=
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> je kr ok ja :D
<bogdanov> kej ze
<bogdanov> un zuco
<bogdanov> nastopov
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker žučo?
<bogdanov> mah ta tastar
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..tastar žučo
<bogdanov> :)))))))
<CrazyLemon> you make no fucking sense
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ed
<bogdanov> harise
<CrazyLemon> on je beu
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ok ... 5 točk imam pri glasovanju ... po dveh glasovih ... upam, da bo še kermu moja zgodbica všeč :D
<bogdanov> men bo zihr
<nafisa> ah, dej dej, bogdanov ... če hočem kerem poslat to, mi more prej osebno pokazat
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> na osebni nism tok lep
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> vozniška tud vela
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> a gledas
<bogdanov> po odlomkih film
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne gledam sploh filma
<CrazyLemon> tistega sm že gledal
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa iščem tablete :>
<nafisa> tablete? O.o
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Bilko> http://www.cajtng.com/sites/default/files/novice/osebna_izkaznica.jpg      ....loh dobim zgodbico? :)
<CrazyLemon> o lejga bilkota..iz pozadine :D
<bogdanov> Bilko
<nafisa> khm
<bogdanov> a dej
<bogdanov> tok
<bogdanov> celov
<bogdanov> pa spet nis
<bogdanov> :))
<Bilko> lol
<nafisa> zih, da ni to od ateja?
<Bilko> js sm tut bl slab na slikah :)
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> Bilko, dej mail ... bo tako lažje
 * bogdanov lubusumn :S
<Bilko> bilko@devils-lighthouse.si
<nafisa> o, marija ... Å¡e huj k moj :D
<nafisa> k mi ga je limun naredu :D
<Bilko> sam da nebo horror zgodbica
<Bilko> a ni kul  :)
<Bilko> ops napaka v mailu
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ne kle mail kopirat
<Bilko> martin@devils-lighthouse.si
<CrazyLemon> ker boš dobu spam gor
<CrazyLemon> jao bilko bilko :D
<Bilko> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<Bilko> sej me spam ne najde
<bogdanov> kva pa
<Bilko> + k Å¡e sam ne ve
<bogdanov> pit fighter
<Bilko> m svojga maila
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko te bo zdj najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne vem..nism gledal
<nafisa> upam, da je zdaj pravi mail bil :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon takih stvari ne bere ... to že vem ...
<nafisa> Bilko, si dobil?
<nafisa> lej to ... že bere al kuga?
<Bilko> jp, tnx
<nafisa> hehe
<Bilko> ja itk da berem :) zato sem prosil :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> upam, da ni kaj drugega, kot si pričakoval, Bilko
<nafisa> sem ugotovila, da če hočeš v empathy-ju napisat polni nick osebe, s katero klepetaš, da tud samo tab pritisneš ...
<nafisa> mi full dobr
<CrazyLemon> d0h :D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> amsn
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> jst
<Bilko> nafisa, to je nekak to kar sem pričakoval :)
<nafisa> mam
<nafisa> tut
<nafisa> ok, superca, Bilko
<Bilko> čeprav sam bi črtal enga modela hehe
<Bilko> ampak to je tvoja zgodbica :)
<nafisa> enga modela bi črtal, če bi bil drug model ti, a ne?
<Bilko> fajn zdej za spat :)
<Bilko> no ja hehe :) bingo
<nafisa> ja ja ... poznam jst tipe
<nafisa> :D
<Bilko> ja, sej smo vsi isti...večina no :)
<nafisa> jah no ... se najdejo izjeme, ki rade vidijo, da je njihova pupa v rokah več moških pripadnikov ...
<Bilko> ja res je....sam jest nism ta izjema :)
<nafisa> nič hudega
<Bilko> neb mogu gledat da en model okol mene maha s sablo, pa če je moja pupa zravn al pa ne
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> tako si nekako, kot moj šef ... raje po tvoje vidi ... ampak ga ne moti, če je poleg njega tudi kaj drugače ...
<nafisa> sablo :D hahaha
<nafisa> _oooo
<nafisa> postrani obrnjen dvignjen palec to kao ;:D
<nafisa> -oooo
<nafisa> no ja ... kakorkol
<Bilko> aja pa hvala za to foro z TAB da ti izpiše nick
<Bilko> nism vedu za to
<Bilko> jest se pa zmer mučm pisat nicke, sploh CrazyLemon
<Bilko> heh
<CrazyLemon> pa folk kje vi žvite da ne veste za TAB :D
<bogdanov> lol
<Bilko> jah na selu
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-26
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/EIlqv.jpg      haha
<Jorky> huh
<Jorky> I like to moved moved
<Jorky> la la
<sasa84> ah ja.....
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/4CiVe.jpg :DD
<sasa84> Reče programer programerju: "stari dej posodi mi jurja". Pa mu oni ogovori: "Ti dam raj 1024 EUR da bo na okroglo
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<andrejz> BigWhale si tam?
<CrazyLemon> ni!
<andrejz> sam si je kriv
<andrejz> je že mail dobil za kazen
<CrazyLemon> bogi
<andrejz> sem dodal sestanek v koledar
<CrazyLemon> lepo..upam da tokrat ne boš pozabu! :>
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.intercom.io/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Condom-or-Android.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<andrejz> lol
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-27
<CrazyLemon> http://skattertech.com/2012/03/i-won-the-windows-phone-challenge-but-lost-just-because/
<Pepelka> I Won The Windows Phone Challenge, But Lost &#8220;Just Because&#8221;  |  Skatter Tech
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1404-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1404-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1411-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1411-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1406-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1406-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1409-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1409-1/
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/after-failing-to-score-in-5-games-magdeburg-fans-show-their-players-where-the-goal-is/
<Pepelka> After failing to score in 5 games, Magdeburg fans show their players where the goal is | 101GG Football news
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zgaga> http://media.techeblog.com/images/_funnykeyboards_1.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-7: ca-certificates-java vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-7/
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-28
<Zx432> Pozdravljeni.
<Zx432> Eno vprašanje imam.
<Zx432> Selim poslovne računalnike na Ubuntu. Pa trenutno uporabljamo Birokrata obstaja kakšna rešitev?
<Zx432> Ima Linux kaj podobnega? Ali pa če se da zadevo nekako usposobiti, poizkusil sem z wine pa ne deluje.
<Zx432> Vem, da bi virtualizacija delovala, samo za to potrebujem Win CD kar nekako izniči smisel prehoda.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. mogoče gnucash
<CrazyLemon> al pa kaka spletna rešitev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj vse dela birokrat, ampak ja, je precej prostih erm/crm/hrm/... rešitev zunaj
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak raje prej probaj z najnovejšim wine
<BigWhale> Zx432, ne, namesto birokrata trenutno ni nobene resne alternative. Na zalost.
<BigWhale> tisti, ki so na birokratu oziroma pantheonu so vsaj zaenkrat obsojeni na MS platforme
<Zx432> Na Wine mi ne uspe usposobiti
<Zx432> je pa res da sem noob
<Zx432> tako da mogoče kaj delam narobe.
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa preprosto birokrat na dela prek Winea :)
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<Zx432> če dam zaženi z wine na setup se pač povem nič ne zgodi
<Zx432> To je verjetno to ne?
<Zx432> *potem
<Zx432> Mimogrede, gnuchash ni ravno poslovna rešitev, ne? Izgleda kot da je namenjen za zasebno uporabo.
<CrazyLemon> namenjen je manjšim podjetjem
<Zx432> To je pol točno to kar rabim. Se da izdati račun neposredno iz programa?
<CrazyLemon> Zx432 najboljše da ga namestiš in probaš :)
<Zx432> Ravno nameščam. :)
<Zx432> Nameščeno... No da vidim.
<Zx432> Še eno verjetno neumno vprašanje. Ali moram v ubuntuju za normalno uporabo imeti neadmin račun?
<CrazyLemon> Moraš ? Ne :) Pametno? Ja :)
<Zx432> Ker nisem ravno pameten, imam vse na admin računu. Ali obstaja način da obdržim ta račun (kjer je že vse lepo nastavljeno) ga spremenim v uporabniškega ter ustvarim novega admina?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj preprosto ne bi ustvaru nov uporabniški račun in obdržiš trenutnega 'admina' ?
<Zx432> Ker imam tu nastavljen Thunderbird in kup programov
<Zx432> Novega uporabnika že imam in tam niso niti barve za zaslon nastavljene.
<lynxlynxlynx> Zx432: ja, da se prenest nastavitve
<lynxlynxlynx> skopiraj vse iz /root/.* v ~uporabnik/, popravi pravice in bo večina stvari delala
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e par bolj zanimivih variant je, a ta je najbolj preprosta
<CrazyMelon> ctrl z je undo
<CrazyMelon> kaj je pa redo ?
<CrazyMelon> nevermind
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: sharing is caring.
<zdobersek> kaj je redo?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: guess :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ctrl + ö
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: nope!
<CrazyMelon> qwerty vs qwertz :)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ctrl +[
<CrazyMelon> try again
<CrazyMelon> you can do it
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ctrl + ź
<CrazyMelon> almost there!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ctrl + Å·
<CrazyMelon> almost! you can almost touch the solution! touch it!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ctrl + y
<zdobersek> ma ne, sem zajebu :>
<zdobersek> ctr + ^
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: omg you so smart!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ocitnega ni potrebno razlagati.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: včasih je potrebno!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: true.
<zdobersek> Sole, na primer.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: sole? like..o sole mio?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: schools goddammit
<gujdez> u jebote
<gujdez> vas je
<zdobersek> orkamotorka!
<zdobersek> za 4h grem stran od racunala, pa mam prec prek 30 mailov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spam ftw!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na-ah!
<uni4dfx> Zakaj je GNU software tak drek? :D
<zdobersek> kaj te moti? :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga NE moti je vprašanje :>
<CrazyLemon> a se kdo razume v cpu coolerje? :)
<Zx432> Kaj te zanima?
<CrazyLemon> zanima me kateri cpu cooler je kul za ~30€ :)
<CrazyLemon> mika me scythe shuriken rev b.. ampak tudi katana 3 naj ne bi bil tako slab
<jinzo> navijaš?
<CrazyLemon> nope..zato pa iščeš za ceno ~30€
<CrazyLemon> :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-29
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta  vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/  | Danes 29.3.2012 ob 19.00 sestanek!
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kje so te to našli =) http://vimeo.com/35927275
<Pepelka> THE MAN WHO LIVED ON HIS BIKE on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lol! tip je car! :D
<LorD_DDooM> A brcaš zdaj kej, ko je tako lepo vreme? :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM neki že :) v nedeljo smo naredili cca 90km
<CrazyLemon> malo po hrvaški istri
<LorD_DDooM> U, lepa
<CrazyLemon> kul je..če le ne bi bil 2x moker k ps :D
<LorD_DDooM> =)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz teh dolgih tur letos Å¡e nisem fural, samo sem pa naklepal 550 km dosedaj
<CrazyLemon> kul :D js nisem niti 300 po moje Å¡e :D
<CrazyLemon> nope..cca 230km sm naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> od tega 3 ture več kot 40km
<LorD_DDooM> Še zmer čist hudo :) Jaz sem imel 6.januarja prvo turo
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa zgodaj začel :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je takrat idealen čas - če so temperature normalne
<CrazyLemon> ker zdej že zna bit gužva :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja takrat je bilo izrdeno lepo vreme, sonček in 10 stopinj
<LorD_DDooM> februarja sem pa dal nase vse kar se je dal, pa Å¡e zmer me je prepihalo do kosti :s
<CrazyLemon> js sm si zdej kupu rokavnike pa nogavičnike...pa so ok.. dokler ni res mrzlo.. pol ne pomaga dosti :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz pa galoše za čez čevlje..dvojne nogavice, čevlji+galoše..do -10 še gre, poj je pa slaba
<CrazyLemon> evo če boš kdaj kolesaru po istri.. https://www.noom.com/cardiotrainer/tracks.php?trackId=707357576&sig=f3a35c9e76812a568648abd227ccf9d0d16ad428        tale je kul steza :)
<Pepelka> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<LorD_DDooM> Sem exportal...a ti tega Cardio trenerja uporabljaš za tracking?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ko se spomnem ..ja :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz uporabljam Endomondo...edini kul za dumb phone :)
<CrazyLemon> endomondo sem tudi probal
<CrazyLemon> ampak se mi ni zdel ravno natančen
<CrazyLemon> ima pa lepši web interface kot cardio trainer
<LorD_DDooM> Meni kar dobro tracka...na 5 let starem mobitelu...razen če greš res globoko v gozd se zna zgubit
<LorD_DDooM> Evo, sem importal, imam na telefonu :P
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa samo gps na mojem telefonu sux :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to, ker je prva generacija
<CrazyLemon> bom danes probal endomondo..da vidim če bo kaj bolše
<LorD_DDooM> Zadnjič mi je tole naredil : :) http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/41840563
<Pepelka> Mountain biking Workout | Endomondo
<CrazyLemon> a ti si tist na G+! :)
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<CrazyLemon> a si to šel z letalom da je ena sama ravna črta? :D
<alyosha_sql> gutten tag
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..zato ne maram endomonda...max. speed: 458 km/h :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes Å¡emso :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ma ja, nekaj ga zmedlo tam v gozdu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Samo prej mi je pa 5x čist super strackalo, poj pa tole...
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon evo bolan Å¡kola:D
<alyosha_sql> sem ti poslal mail
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma sm vidu ja..se bova zmenla Å¡e :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> dej dej ne komplikuj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sej ne kompliciram..ampak niti besedila nisi napisal ne nič :D
<alyosha_sql> ozadje in logoti so zdj najbolj poemmbni
<alyosha_sql> in postavitev je taka kot je tam
<alyosha_sql> tko +-10%
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> text boš pol itak samo navrh usega dal in bo
<alyosha_sql> aveš
<CrazyLemon> samo kompliciraš :D
<alyosha_sql> dej no Å¡ime ne nor:D
<alyosha_sql> si bil danes kaj u kopru
<alyosha_sql> po 11h?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sem
<alyosha_sql> si vidu tam uno krozno
<alyosha_sql> pri merkatorju
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sem..zdej italijani ne bodo sekali..mamicu jim :D
<alyosha_sql> tako je
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> čepraw kašen bo še vedno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bo ja..samo ga bo tudi lepo zdrmalo :D
<alyosha_sql> ma da bi mu awto razpadu:D
<alyosha_sql> povej ti meni kaj the fuck je lepljivi bit??
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sticky bit se uporablja za delo z mapami
<alyosha_sql> ja ma kaj je njegova fukncija?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql njegova funkcija je da ne dovoli vsem da delajo karkoli jim paše :)
<alyosha_sql> pizda je ta asistent bogi res
<CrazyLemon> torej samo lastnik ali pa skrbnik lahko briše mape in datoteke
<alyosha_sql> pa sj to lahko nardis z pravicami
<alyosha_sql> kao 550 ipd
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem ta asistent je malo udarjen
<alyosha_sql> tip pojma nima o ničemr razen unega kar ma na prosojnici
<alyosha_sql> neki ga prasa kdo in tip kao ammm ma ja..poglejte si:D
<CrazyLemon> sej prav...poglej si pa boš vedu :D
<alyosha_sql> hahah pa on je tu zato mona
<alyosha_sql> da ne govorimo da tip govori ko da bo lih zdj umru
<alyosha_sql> ste meli vi tega istega?
<alyosha_sql> za operacijske
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> mi smo meli peera
<alyosha_sql> aja za oboje
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> uni je bil verjetno se bolsi:D
<CrazyLemon> bil je ok :D
<alyosha_sql> uciraj je bil hud res
<alyosha_sql> tip dokler ni uštelaw prosojnic njegovih
<alyosha_sql> ni začel ni šanse
<alyosha_sql> :D
<yang> a pride prav komu galaxy spica i5700
<alyosha_sql> niti ne:)
<alyosha_sql> samo so hudi ne tu tej moji sosolci računalničarji mona.D
<alyosha_sql> tip prasa kaj nardi ukaz: ls .. -s -1
<alyosha_sql> kao kaj pomeni uni -1
<alyosha_sql> in tip mu reče
<alyosha_sql> da odšteje 1
<alyosha_sql> :D
<yang> o alyosha, si naredil maturo?
<alyosha_sql> yang seveda seveda:D sem ze drugi semester na faxu
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<alyosha_sql> cel Å¡tudent
<yang> in zdaj studiras za geeka al kaj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha tako nekako ja:D
<yang> ;)
<alyosha_sql> kaj ti nisi nic vec debian slovenia suport? :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a ti sam specialko voziš?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Ne, imam MTB in specialko
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon sanja, d gre biciklirat? :P
<sasa84> ob 5h baje :P
<sasa84> andrejz, oj 19h...ne zdj :P
<sasa84> oj-ob :)
<andrejz> moram prevert, če je limona topic nastavla :)
<sasa84> aaaaa
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> limona zdj bičiklira ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne laži :P
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, juhuuu ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si že šou?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1412-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1412-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1413-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1413-1/
<zdobersek> subversion ... bruh.
<andrejz> očitno me je dol vrglo ...
<andrejz> kdo tu?
<andrejz> BigWhale
<andrejz> kako naj vse na kanalu pingam?
<sasa84> kdo zamuja za zmenk? :D
<sasa84> na*
<sasa84> kr po vrsti greš z imeni :P
<sasa84> pepelka je tud vkljužena ;)
<sasa84> vključena
<Aseq> andrejz, odvisno kako hitro programiras... samo najbrz se ti splaca na roke
<andrejz> lol
<sasa84> andrejz, si že vse pingu?
<sasa84> al pa če greš kr tko... alfi andrejz ans Aseq
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> po abecedi ;)
<andrejz> sas84 te pooblastim za to nalogo ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> b4d, BigWhale Bilko
<sasa84> dhbiker, fmcgorenc fmcgorenc Grega Hekos jinzo kubanc l0wkey LorD_DDooM lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> modelcek, polz Tadej__ uni4dfx zdobersek
<sasa84> yang, wickux
<modelcek> ?
<sasa84> sestank! :)
<Aseq> http://pastebin.com/qejqqMNF
<Pepelka> [Python] __module_name__ = "pv"  __module_version__ = "0.0"  __module_description__ = "Po - Pastebin.com
<modelcek> kasn sestank? :o
<zdobersek> ... rahli overkill je tale skripta :>
<sasa84> Aseq, hudoooo
<andrejz> sasa84 pa ti me poslušaš :)
<sasa84> andrejz, jaz mam zaupanje vate :P
<sasa84> modelcek, sestank! :)
<andrejz> in andrejz we trust :)
<andrejz> ok zamujamo že dovolj tako da lahko začnemo, IMO
<andrejz> dnevni red - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kwlT8jbyzOd3fgmJ6EMwse_iAZk1ZqmoTA3fMjb8Ul0/edit
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<sasa84> modelcek, sestank... kdaj krompir sadimo ipd ;)
<andrejz> najprej rabmo zapisnikarja, sasa84, se javiš?
<andrejz> oziroma se kdo drug javi?
<sasa84> jah kaj pa čm :S
<sasa84> bom kr v dokumetn pisala
<andrejz> ja kar preoblikuj dogodek
<per0> lp ve kdo osnovne ukaze za nadzor nad uporabniki v bashu?
<andrejz> naj se javi kdo je prisoten, da jih napišemo not
<modelcek> o/
<zdobersek> aye-aye.
<sasa84> potegan ;)
<andrejz> ok 1. točka to mam jaz čez - prevodi
<sasa84> ok
<andrejz> prevedeno je več al manj vse
<andrejz> treba je prevest še ubuntu help, to ma CrazyLemon čez, se pa verjetno pomoči ne bo branil
<andrejz> je pa treba Å¡e precej programov pregledat in poiskat napake v prevodih
<andrejz> pa screenshose rabmo za dokumentacijo
<andrejz> stanje je pa tukaj opisano
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdGFnUXNlOGdpX1lsNm5VZnpTa0R4TEE#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> če bi kdo kaj pomagal naj me pingne oz. se napiše na dokument pa se loti dela
<andrejz> kakšna vprašanja?
<zdobersek> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu languages
<andrejz> ja to je to
<zdobersek> ce je kdo perfekcionist - precekiravajte.
<andrejz> saj veš, vse smo prevedli zdaj nam je pa dolgčas ;)
<zdobersek> gremo nemcem pomagat! :>
<andrejz> no če bi kdo kaj pomagal, ve kam se obrnit (so pa tud nizi še za prevajat, ne se bat)
<andrejz> dokumentacija in podobnio
<andrejz> no če ni vprašanj gremo naprej
<zdobersek> gremo naprej, ce ne bo tole zajebancija ratala.
<andrejz> ok damo sasi84 minuto da ujame z zapisnikom
<andrejz> CrazyLemon zamuja zato lahko gremo na tocko 3. pa potem nazaj na tocko 2
<sasa84> ok
<andrejz> torej med dogodki je glavna stvar 12.04 release party
<andrejz> bi bilo kul, če bi jo imel
<andrejz> BigWhale, si tam?
<andrejz> treba je: a) se zment s pipo za termin
<andrejz> b) dobit govorce
<andrejz> c) napisat novico / promociaj
<sasa84> BigWhale, kje si? :)
<andrejz> in d) zagotovit hrano/pijačo
<andrejz> lahko Å¡e kaj ekstra
<andrejz> torej se kdo javi?
<andrejz> predvsem rabimo predavateljne
<zdobersek> nominiram BigWhalea za njegov (mislim da se rece) kazaam, plus postopek, kako spravit svoje programje v ubuntu distro kanale.
<zdobersek> predvsem kar se tice birokracije pa to.
<andrejz> zdobersek to načeloma ni mišljeno kot tehnično predavanje, ampak za vse, ki jih ubuntu zanima kaj sploh to je ubuntu pa kaj je novega
<andrejz> oziroma mora biti vsaj eno tako predavanje
<andrejz> potem je lahko pa Å¡e eno advanced za zraven
<sasa84> kaj pa luka?
<sasa84> napsya ni gor ja :\
<R33D3M33R> kaj sem zamudil? :D
<sasa84> oooo R33D3M33R <3
<andrejz> skor vse :P
<sasa84> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kwlT8jbyzOd3fgmJ6EMwse_iAZk1ZqmoTA3fMjb8Ul0/edit
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-8: ca-certificates-java regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-8/
<R33D3M33R> ooooOOooooOOOoo :D
<R33D3M33R> Half-Life 2 me je not potegnil pa sem pozabil na to :D
<andrejz> iščemo predvatelja za release party
<zdobersek> andrejz: se strinjam, osnovno predavanje o novostih je nuja, kej bolj takega, tehnicnega, pa mogoce na koncu
<andrejz> tako ja
<zdobersek> pa bolj kratko, da se ljudi ne zafrustrira
<R33D3M33R> kdaj?
<andrejz> tega Å¡e ne vemo
<andrejz> konec aprila
<andrejz> reba je: a) se zment s pipo za termin [20:21] <andrejz> b) dobit govorce [20:21] <andrejz> c) napisat novico / promociaj
<sasa84> zkaj ubuntu zmer izzide k sm jst na dopustu?!
<andrejz> torej najprej termin
<sasa84> andrejz, a bi blo fajn, d se prvo predavatelje poišče pa njih vpraša, kdaj prot konc aprila majo sploh cajt zvečer?
<andrejz> hm a kdo ve kdaj so počitnice?
<andrejz> kater teden
<sasa84> npr. če bo bigi... a veš...da ne pele npr. glih sina na balet pa tko :)
<sasa84> a se niso nek menil, da mogoče letos majskih ne bo?
<andrejz> sasa84 najprej je treba pipo vprašat kdaj jmajo čas
<andrejz> to je glavno
<sasa84> sj res :S
<andrejz> potem se pa v okviru teh datumov išče predavateljne
<andrejz> bom jaz vprašal za datum kdaj ma pipa čas
<sasa84> 27.4. je petek.. to se prav, da so od takrat vrjetn počitnce
<zdobersek> a ni to praznik?
<andrejz> izid je 26.4.
<andrejz> 27.4 je praznik
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> to se prav, da am Å¡ola 26. zadn dan
<sasa84> ima
<andrejz> tako da 3.5. ali 4.5.
<zdobersek> 2.5., ce bo delovni dan ... ?
<andrejz> ni delovni dan
<andrejz> aja če ga bodo skenslal
<zdobersek> Jansa-approved?
<sasa84> ene probleme majo zdej s temi prazniki pa počitnicami :)
<andrejz> no bom vprašal za 2.5.-4.5. klemna robnika
<andrejz> zdaj pa rabmo enga, ki bo poiskal predavatelje
<andrejz> zdobersek, se javiš?
<zdobersek> andrejz: sem ze predlagu BigWhalea, zdej lahk se tebe glede prevajanj :>
<sasa84> :)
<andrejz> mene ni
<andrejz> drgač ne bi bil problem
<sasa84> ej, taki g33ki bojo pa ja kšno linijo zrihtal pa skype in to :P
<andrejz> ok saša, kar napisi zdobrska da bo zrihtal nekoga
<andrejz> ah mora bit švic v živo
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<andrejz> rabmo Å¡e enga za novico pa hrano
<andrejz> novico se lahko več al manj copy pasta
<andrejz> za hrano pa to pa bigwhalea napiš, ker je to še vedno on rihtal
<andrejz> pa če ga lahko opomniš, da je bil določen ;)
<andrejz> vprašanja/pripombe/nasprotovanja?
<zdobersek> koga naj zdobersek poisce? :>
<R33D3M33R> novico lahko spišem jaz, če mi pošljete kaj naj bo not
<sasa84> a boš tam?
<andrejz> predavatelja
<sasa84> enga bi blo fajn zaposlit, d 2-3x klikne celotno zadevo
<R33D3M33R> ej, a spletno stran ste že preskočili?
<andrejz> zdobersek: predavatelja
<andrejz> ja
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, čakamo
<andrejz> ker CL Å¡e ni
<andrejz> sas84: kako da klikne?
<sasa84> poslika :)
<zdobersek> andrejz: vem, da predavatelja, ampak nimam blage, kdo bi bil tak.
<sasa84> glih tko d je kšna fotka
<R33D3M33R> saj to tak snemajo ane?
<andrejz> ja pipa snema predavanajn
<andrejz> samo mi rabmo fotke za na stran
<andrejz> za application
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> a za novico? težka bo :D
<R33D3M33R> razen če imaš time machine ;)
<sasa84> :)
<andrejz> ne za novico
<andrejz> za novico ap bigwhaleu reč
<andrejz> ima kakšno s prejšnjega partya
<R33D3M33R> aha
<sasa84> R33D3M33R ma pol novico
<andrejz> zdobrsek, težiš na ircu pa upaš, da koga dobiš ali v končni fazi imaš sam predavanje :)
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: kak bos v zacetku maja govornisko razpolozen?
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> pa sej...pomlad pa to
 * CrazyLemon prisoten
<R33D3M33R> am, ne vem Å¡e...
<sasa84> ooooooooooo
<R33D3M33R> o čem bi pa naj govoril?
<andrejz> ubuntu 12.04
<andrejz> kaj je to ubuntu (kot OS - za noobe) in kaj je novega v 12.94
 * sasa84 vpiše CrazyLemon 
<andrejz> pa Å¡e na konc par minut o ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> em..glede predavanja .. polz je neki omenil da bi on lahko mel kako predavanje
<CrazyLemon> ne ravno ubuntu related..ker ni pristaš :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si slišal?
<andrejz> ok mamo vse zmenjeno, gremo naprej da ne bomo predolgi
<sasa84> ok
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa vem ...
<zdobersek> polz! slisal!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon! slisal!
<R33D3M33R> ne spremljam več toliko cene :D
<andrejz> dan odprte kode , r33d33mer maš kake fotke
<R33D3M33R> scene
<R33D3M33R> huh, to mora biti na facebooku kaj
<andrejz> r33d33m33r release notes prebereš pa je
<R33D3M33R> ker je nekdo slikal
<andrejz> daj se pozanimaj
<CrazyLemon> je tist niko al kaj je slikal
<andrejz> pa napiši mini report
<CrazyLemon> samo ni mernika not
<CrazyLemon> :/
<andrejz> pa da se da v approval application
<andrejz> saj je vseeno
<R33D3M33R> jah, jaz sem prišel šele kasneje
<andrejz> bili smo tam in toj je važno
<R33D3M33R> ob Å¡tirih
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ni vseeno..ker ni slik prosojnic o igrah :D
<andrejz> no CL in r33d3m33r dajta to s skupnimi močni spravit v approval application
<CrazyLemon> samo FF etc.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz hah..hec ane? :D
<andrejz> pa saj uni ne bodo vedli :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm do zdej cel AA skupaj spravu
<R33D3M33R> jim lahko odp pošljem :P
<andrejz> no al pa se naj da .odp na stran uploada pa link doda
<andrejz> pravim da v posvetovanju s tabo ravno zato, ker si ti do zdaj to rihtal
<andrejz> in maš pregled nad stvarjo
<R33D3M33R> načeloma bom pa cel članek nekje v prihodnosti objavil na moji strani ... a to velja?
<andrejz> hm
<andrejz> mogoče bi bilo kul, če se še na ubuntu.si objavi pa polnika v approval application
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, k bo objavlen pa povej, da ga dam na FB :P
<R33D3M33R> morda se lahko objavi link do pptja pa nek povzetek in nato link na članek
<R33D3M33R> nisem Å¡e benchmarkov naredil
<andrejz> sliši se kul
<R33D3M33R> ampak driverje sem usposobil (beta 12.04 :)
<sasa84> ati?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a ti lahko zdaj ko smo te razbremenili FB in G+ zadolžimo za sprotno posodabljanje approval applciation (to kar itak delaš, samo da bi bilo uradno)
<R33D3M33R> v roku 14. dni bo 100% objavljeno
<andrejz> ok dovolj zgodaj
<R33D3M33R> mami? :)
<R33D3M33R> ja(seveda), kaj pa drugega ;)
<andrejz> Naslednja točka
<andrejz> Ubuntu urice
<sasa84> mal so zamrle :\
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: dela, brezhibno, probaj :)
<andrejz> a obstaja Å¡e kak interes v drugih mestih kot v LJ
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne..point vsega tega je bil da sem čim manj "obremenjen" da kmalu  drugi to prevzamejo.. tko da bo že andrejm to zrihtal..ni težko
<andrejz> oziroma kako bi se dalo ta interes zbiditi
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam bolj idejo, da bi imeli Odprto kodne urice ...
<andrejz> lahko so tud odprtokodne urice
<R33D3M33R> ker to bi privabilo več ljudi (ali ne?)
<CrazyLemon> kako zbudit interes? preprosto..talaš stvari ..pa ne CDje.. ampak recimo majice :D
<andrejz> meni je vseeno kako ime imajo
<andrejz> dnar daj, CL
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj ti bo dnar? sej majice že maš..a se spomneš..tiste k prah nabirajo :)
<CrazyLemon> offtopic: R33D3M33R a se spoznaš kaj na cpu coolerje? :)
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, lohk bi blo npr. tud, da so kao tematske urice... libreoffice urice, ubuntu urice, debian urice... ne vem :)
<R33D3M33R> CL: seveda se ...
<andrejz> hm, osnovna ideja je, da se folk z irca dobiva na pivu da se Å¡e malo osebno spozna
<andrejz> pa mogoče dobi kako idejo (al pa tud ne)
<R33D3M33R> tematske urice so po mojem no-go, ker je premalo ljudi
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R lets cyber on private :>
<andrejz> po sestanku
<andrejz> ;)
<andrejz> bo kmal konec, če sodelujete
<sasa84> :)
<andrejz> R33D3M33R a bi ti lahko nikotu al kdo je un iz NM
<andrejz> predstavil idejo za urice v NM
<sasa84> do zdej so ble sam kje... lj pa postojna?
<R33D3M33R> ja, sem že razmišljal o tem
<lynxlynxlynx> nm
<andrejz> pač da bi se vas ene par zbral pa bi začeli tam malo okol širit
<andrejz> pa črnomelj
<andrejz> nm je skoraj bilo
<sasa84> oo lynxlynxlynx
<andrejz> pa koper enkrat
<andrejz> osnovni pogoj je da vsak v svoji okolici najde eno ali 2 osebi, ki bo redno hodila na urice, da ne bo sam, potem pa se bodo že sčasoma ljudje navadil in začeli še novi hodit
<andrejz> sasa84 ti maš roberta, ne?
<CrazyLemon> saša ima še enga potencialnega
<CrazyLemon> taurusa
<andrejz> daj ga pingni pa vprašaj kateri dnevi bi mu ustrezali
<andrejz> pa Å¡e unega potencialnega
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja, on je en star čez 60 let... je reku, če bi blo kdaj tud v cerknci
<andrejz> recimo da aprila nimamo nič, ker je release party
<CrazyLemon> ta isti gospod bi mel ubuntu predavanje v univerzi za drugo življensko obdobje..al kaj je
<andrejz> pa da maja zaštartamo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, taurus?
<andrejz> do takrat pa naberimo podakte o terminih
<andrejz> ok, sasa84, R33D33M33R
<sasa84> ok
<andrejz> fajn bi bilo, če bi imeli po vsej sloveniji v istem tednu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ti bi lahko tud kaj naredil v svojem koncu, mate baje enega zelo zagnanega prfoska za Linux na eni SÅ  v kopru
<andrejz> on bi zih hodu
<andrejz> Å¡e kdo, ki nima v svojem kraju Ubuntu uric?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če bi hodu bi se verjetno že javu :)
<andrejz> ja če on ne bere FB strani
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj pa bere?
<CrazyLemon> naj ga pokličem na hišni in ga obvestim? :)
<andrejz> lugos-slo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pošl kartico
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej..next topic
<andrejz> a ti zrihtam kontakt od tistega modela, CL?
<andrejz> morda mam mail naslov nekje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ni treba..hvala vseeno! :)
<andrejz> sasa84, r33d3m33r načeloma bi bilo 2. teden v mesecu (urice), IRC sestanki pa potem 3. ali 4. teden v mesecu
<andrejz> ok document freedom day
<andrejz> kdor je to napisal naj pove kaj o tem
<CrazyLemon> not me
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> gremo dalje? :)
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> enkrat je v pipi ta dan, pač če koga zanima naj gre al kaj naj rečem :)
<andrejz> gremo na 2. točko
<andrejz> govori R33D33M3R / CL
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, dajmo :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je druga točka
<sasa84> spletna stran
<sasa84> odstranitev SSL-ja kot privzetega načina povezovanja
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> pozabil to odstranit
<R33D3M33R> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> baje je blaž oz. njegov sodelavec
<CrazyLemon> neki zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> ssl
<R33D3M33R> v čem je sploh problem?
<CrazyLemon> in bi zdej mogu delat
<lynxlynxlynx> DFD bo tretjega
<CrazyLemon> čeprav meni na androidu še zmeri teži :)
<andrejz> aha lynx boš povedal kaj of DFD ?
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko čist na kratko
<lynxlynxlynx> TORTA
<zdobersek> expand the abbrevation!
<lynxlynxlynx> pa eden od libreoffice fundation bo prek neta spregovoril
<zdobersek> abbreviation*
<lynxlynxlynx> pa najbrž bo predavanje o html5/css3
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: document freedom day
<andrejz> lynxlynx
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: TORTA sem mislu :>
<CrazyLemon> mislu je na TORTA :>
<R33D3M33R> no, v čem je problem s ssl?
<andrejz> če maš kako novico za objavt pošlji pa se objavi
<lynxlynxlynx> ni še končni program
<andrejz> no, ko bo
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kako v čem..še sam si se pritoževal da FF teži in da ne moreš obiskati strani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon is mein bot.
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni noben na fellowship gor?
<andrejz> pa gre na net pa na ubuntu.si /FB/g+
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, sporoči kdaj prej, da še prek FB, g+ in the zadevščin sporočimo
<sasa84> vidm, d ni slaba zadeva
<andrejz> jaz sem, pa nisem spremljal zadnji čas, preveč mailvo
<R33D3M33R> ej, samo malo, takrat ste se norce delali, zdaj pa bi kar disejblali?
<R33D3M33R> jaz nimam več problemov in glasujem proti
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tako! :)   žal ne moreš glasovat
<CrazyLemon> ker to je bilo takrat
<andrejz> povprečno dobim ~40 mailov na dan tako da ..
<CrazyLemon> in sem pozabil zbrisat iz agende
<R33D3M33R> še vedno ne razumem v čem je problem ... komu ne dela?
<BigWhale> Dan
<sasa84> ooo bigi
<BigWhale> a se setankujete?
<andrejz> seveda
<BigWhale> jest sem zdele sele prsu domov :/
<andrejz> hitro za uro nazaj prebrat
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pozabi :)
<andrejz> ok naslednja točka
<R33D3M33R> ssl mora biti...
<BigWhale> sem prebral sam tist k ste me opravljal :>
<sasa84> odstranitev neaktivnih administratorjev (security risk)
<andrejz> kaj se poll napiše v zapisnik, CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nič..sem že prečrtal to
<andrejz> glede SSL?
<sasa84> da je odstranjen?
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> da ne bo odstranitve
<R33D3M33R> so be it
<sasa84> ok... pustimo ob stran pa se zmente al bi al ne :)
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo še preden je blaž neki rihtal..tko da pustimo tko kot je zdej
<R33D3M33R> tisto o neaktivnih sem napisal že zdavnaj
<R33D3M33R> ko smo renovirali stran
<andrejz> BW link - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kwlT8jbyzOd3fgmJ6EMwse_iAZk1ZqmoTA3fMjb8Ul0/edit
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<R33D3M33R> pa me nihče ne posluša
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R no..js mislim tudi na wordpress
<CrazyLemon> da se spremeni vloge tistim k ne potrebujejo statusa administratorja
<CrazyLemon> in da vsi tisti ki imajo ta status
<CrazyLemon> uporabijo 8+ dolga gesla
<CrazyLemon> z velikimi črkami ter številkami
<CrazyLemon> (ne bom težil z ločili :>)
<R33D3M33R> jaz svoje geslo generiram preko password generatorja, tako da ... je safe :P
<andrejz> ok, kdo bo potem to izvedel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: neigh.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda boš..čas je da tudi ti neki narediš in si zaslužiš tisti status admina
<zdobersek> sem ze zadolzen za eno stvar, in bi tudi zaprosu, da tko ostane
<R33D3M33R> jah, lahko jih jaz
<R33D3M33R> torej, kdo ostane? :D
<R33D3M33R> kdo da več? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO sem eden manj dejavnih adminov tam gor, tko da nic ne zamerim, ce mi odrecete ta status
<sasa84> pol R33D3M33R ma čez glede admin varnosti?
<R33D3M33R> in v kaj naj spremenim uporabnike, ki niso več admini?
<sasa84> bele zajčke :)
<R33D3M33R> kam gre beli zajček? :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R za forum predlagam da narediš eno skupino enakovredno moderatorjem
<sasa84> al pa...zaslužni admini, k niso več admini :)
<CrazyLemon> in poimenuješ "legende foruma"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> lol
<sasa84> zaslužni...tko kt prfoxi pa tko :)
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa ustanovitelji?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pa sej..to je vse ena skupina :D
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, men na k* :P
<R33D3M33R> nekdanji Å¡efi? :)
<sasa84> mafija :)
<andrejz> ok naslednja točka, forum
<R33D3M33R> andrejz, CL in jaz imamo zaenkrat admin status na WP
<andrejz> jaz sem nedejaven, mene odstrani ;)
<R33D3M33R> forum še nisem posodabljal ker je 1.4.2 fix kozmetične narave
<R33D3M33R> se mi vsaj zdi :)
<CrazyLemon> to je res
<andrejz> ok pol boš to tudi ti?
<R33D3M33R> torej, ni panike
<CrazyLemon> lets move on
<CrazyLemon> posodobitev naj ostane za naslednji sestanek
<BigWhale> WP upload ne dela zato k je SSL vklopljen.
<CrazyLemon> takrat bomo preverili status
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale hm ampak!
<CrazyLemon> upload dela
<CrazyLemon> samo če dam 777 na wp-content
<BigWhale> aja
<CrazyLemon> vse drugo pa njet
<BigWhale> ja, narobe skonfiguriran PHP
<BigWhale> pa user rights
<CrazyLemon> sm tudi delal nov folder za uploads
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pomaga
<BigWhale> ok, carry on, da ne bom uletaval
<BigWhale> z offtopic
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ampak! pred upgradeom je pa upload normalno delal
<CrazyLemon> tko da dvomim da se je enkrat vmes konfiguriral php
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne vem koji k... ga matra
<R33D3M33R> ok, na forumu bodo nekdanji admini enaki moderatorjem
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ubuntu.si projekti?
<R33D3M33R> "Zaslužni člani "
<R33D3M33R> ?
<sasa84> jp
<R33D3M33R> projekti?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R nevermind.. me pa zanima zakaj obstaja skupina ubuntu.si projekti
<sasa84> borci za vrednote odprte kode ;)
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> Å¡tirje ljudje imajo ta status
<R33D3M33R> nazadnje aktivni dolgo nazaj
<andrejz> ok, je to vse glede strani?
<R33D3M33R> ok, skupina gre ven :D
<andrejz> kakšna ideja/predlog glede strani?
<R33D3M33R> a počistim nepreverjene uporabnike?
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič počistu vse spammerje
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
<R33D3M33R> 2082  jih je
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo so med nepreverjenimi uporabniki
<R33D3M33R> ok, koga pustim za admina in koga ne?
<zdobersek> mene ni nuja, hvala.
<CrazyLemon> aktivne pusti neaktivne dej med zaslužne člane :D
<andrejz> Å¡e kdaj glede strani?
<R33D3M33R> hja, in aktivnost je?
<R33D3M33R> post v zadnje pol leta?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R raje obisk foruma
<R33D3M33R> oh crap XD
<sasa84> lol
<R33D3M33R> V prevodu manjka en string
<R33D3M33R> in sicer zadnji obisk
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..to bo andrejm  zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> gremo naprej
<CrazyLemon> next topic in 5
<CrazyLemon> 4
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> !
<R33D3M33R> urejeno
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> drugo
<andrejz> custom iso
<andrejz> canonical zagotavlja orodja za custom ISO datoteke
<zdobersek> v cem je tu fora?
<andrejz> ki imaoj Å¡e vedno stanje uradnega ubuntu release
<andrejz> ideja je v tem, da lahko daš celotne slovenske prevode gor
<andrejz> običajna različica jih nima, ker ni dovolj prostora za na CD (ima preveden samo installer)
<andrejz> pa lahko dodaš druge zaznamke v firefox, radijske postaje v rhythmbox in podobno
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<sasa84> jp...glih na eni spoletni strani je blo...sj sm si naštimala
<Pepelka> OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> bi koga to zanimalo?
<sasa84> sam tist gui pol nekej vmes baje crkne...je treba 'na roke' delat
<andrejz> zdaj so "baje" popravili hrošče
<andrejz> če bi se kdo s tem igral, je IMO zanimiva možnost
<zdobersek> ja, kolk je potem moznosti, da se stvar pokvari?
<zdobersek> v smislu, da uporabnik prileti na kak bug?
<andrejz> nobenih dodatnih
<andrejz> ker so samo spremenjeni zaznamki in podobne stvari
<zdobersek> se ne javljam za to, predlagam pa, da se malo pocaka in pogleda, kak to funkcionira v drugih LoCotih
<sasa84> andrejz, kaj bi ti rad?
<andrejz> pa dodatni paketi nameščeni
<sasa84> da en to sproba al kaj?
<andrejz> bugi so bili za orodje za izdelavo
<andrejz> da en naredi tak cd
<andrejz> za slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje bi pa to hostal? na open trackerju ?
<zdobersek> ce je pa kdo zeljan tega, pa naj bo previden & predan odpravljat napake, ce se pojavijo.
<andrejz> drugi jezikovni CD-ji so na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<Pepelka> DerivativeTeam/Derivatives - Ubuntu Wiki
<zdobersek> kolk se spomnem se je nek slobuntu izdajal
<zdobersek> je to podoben princip?
<andrejz> samo pač uporabljajo druga orodja - ne ta od Canonicala
<andrejz> podobno, samo SLobuntu ne uporablaj več ubutnuja in naredi bolj drastične spremembe
<zdobersek> oooh, kinky slobunt
<zdobersek> u
<andrejz> tukaj bi bile spremembe manjše, saj imaš potem še vedno lahko stanje uradne distribucije
<andrejz> se pravi si na ubuntu strežnikih gor
<sasa84> kle bi blo najbolš kr vse pustit kt je...samd je slovenski jezik pa kšn restricted extras
<sasa84> tko d lohk musko poslušaš že k daš live cd/usb
<andrejz> zdaj za 12.04 verjetno Å¡e ne bodo imeli smernic pa approavli ali ne kateri spadajo pod uradne
<CrazyLemon> za restricted extras potrebuješ dovoljenje za uporabo :)
<andrejz> ampak bilo bi za probat, da se vidi če postopek dela
<andrejz> ne restricted extras ne
<andrejz> saj piše tu, kaj lahko spremeniš
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<Pepelka> OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> spodaj
<sasa84> pa sej...slobuntu ma tud restricted extras gor a nima?
<andrejz> anyway, če bi se kdo s tem poigral malo (če ga zanima) ga napišemo na dokument če ne pa pozabimo
<Grega> a kdo ve, ce obstaja kaksna opensource platforma za te skupinske popuste/kupone?
<andrejz> ja sasa84 samo to ni URADNI ubuntu derivat
<CrazyLemon> "besides restricted codecs there could be ticks for ... "
<CrazyLemon> tick!
<CrazyLemon> torej samo možnost da obkljukaš da to namestiš
<zdobersek> meningitis enrolls.
<sasa84> achso
<CrazyLemon> ne gre pa kr tko da daš not pa deliš :)
<andrejz> lahko to narediš samo potem nikakor ne moreš biti uradni derivast
<CrazyLemon> tudi matjaž je potreboval dovoljenje da uporabi določene kodeke not
<andrejz> skratka koga to zanima,da bi preučil?
<andrejz> da / ne?
<andrejz> če koga zanima mu lahko potem še dam kakšno povezavo, drgač pa brezveze zavlačevat predolgo zarad tega ..
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat ne
<andrejz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95190/what-is-an-ubuntu-localized-image-and-how-do-i-create-one
<Pepelka> locale - What is an Ubuntu localized image and how do I create one? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<andrejz> evo tole je postopek
<sasa84> bomo pogledal pa ti sporočimo
<sasa84> :D
<andrejz> naslednja točka
<andrejz> hangouti
<andrejz> g+ ma hangoute ki so video konference
<andrejz> mene zanima a se komu zdi da bi bilo to uporabno za sporazumevanje z uporabniki
<andrejz> mamo ubuntu.si račun in bi lahko imeli 1 uro na teden podporne urice
<andrejz> da se pomaga ljudem s težavami
<andrejz> najbrž se je lažje gor povezat kot na irc
<andrejz> pa screensharing maš, kar pomeni, da je lažje pomagat
<sasa84> začnemo poskusno maja?
<andrejz> torej me zanima a se komu zdi to dobra ideja
<andrejz> in če se zdi naredimo neki urnik po katerem bi se to delalo
<andrejz> ne vem tedensko, na 2 tedna ali mesečno
<sasa84> mal prej damo ka g+, fb, na stran...pa povemo kako in kaj...pa vidmo, če sploh kdo pride
<andrejz> a bi kdo bil pripravljen gostovat take stvari
<andrejz> da bi bil tam kot ubuntu.si?
<sasa84> sam čist tko... men bi blo mejbi mal nerodn...bi mi blo lažje na forumu uprašat
<zdobersek> da ne bo potem kdo tam s tici mahal ...
<zdobersek> je kej proti takim primerom?
<andrejz> kakimi tici?
<andrejz> ja pač onemogočiš video, če te moti
<sasa84> looooooooooooooooooool
<zdobersek> brüno-style :>
<sasa84> :D
<andrejz> ne vem če ga lahko ven flikneš amapk najbrž ga lahko
<andrejz> no je torej kdo, ki bi bil pripravlejn ~uro mesečno viseti v hangoutu, če se kdo pojavi
<andrejz> vmes lahko itak počenjaš vse stvari, ki jih običajno na računalniku
<sasa84> vključno z umazano vsebino!Q
<zdobersek> 'if you know what I mean ...'
<zdobersek> go sasa84! :>
<sasa84> ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon is now a SadLemon
<andrejz> torej bi vaju to zanimalo ?
<zdobersek> mene osebno ... not that much tbh.
<sasa84> a čmo probat?
<andrejz> mislim bi bila pripravljena hostat?
<sasa84> kdaj smo se zadnč dobil andrejz?
<andrejz> proba se lahko
<andrejz> ti ne vem kdaj je blo amapk je blo čist luštno
<sasa84> jst bom odkrita - včasih ma kšn tak problem, k jst pojma nimam
<andrejz> ja saj ga pa naprej usmeriš
<sasa84> na žalost morm pač stalna imena vn potegnt... CrazyLemon R33D3M33R pač ta folk k tud po forumih svetuje a ne :)
<sasa84> jp
<andrejz> lej itak ima v 90% ljudje brezvezne probleme
<andrejz> pazko-tu, poniju in podobnim pa tud torvalds ne more pomagat :D
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<sasa84> :D
<R33D3M33R> XD
<sasa84> ok, a čmo probat to 1x aprila, maja?
<andrejz> ok sasa84 se strinjaš, da do naslednjič narediš neki urnik teh hangoutov za prihodnje?
<sasa84> mal obvestimo pa vidmo, če bo kšn pršou
<andrejz> pomembno je, da nekaj časa traja
<andrejz> recimo da se vsaj 2x, 3x ponovi
<andrejz> da se folk navadi
<zdobersek> andrejz: ti ces vedet. Kdo je Icematxyz na slo-techu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti zrihtaj teme za hangoute
<sasa84> andrejz, ok, bom nrdila urnik...kok nej bi prbližn zgledal
<CrazyLemon> tko da se lahko pokaže kak trik al pa kaj takega
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobr, ful dobr!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni tega pri nas ..reku sm ti že :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem sam neki probat v uefiju..pridem nazaj čez 5 min/ur/dni/*
<zdobersek> then it is recruit-time!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon is Crazy
<andrejz> no saša, mogoče bi lahko imela 2x na mesec
<andrejz> en je običajni / razno / support
<andrejz> en pa tematski
<sasa84> ok... bom mal razmisnla v to smer
<andrejz> ok malo razmisli glede datumov (kateri dan pa ura) potem pa je treba samo napisat novico pa začet novačit predavateljne
<andrejz> jaz se javim za "kako prevajati"
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> toliko da veš
<andrejz> ok zadnja točka
<andrejz> predstavitev ubuntuja
<andrejz> lahko tisti, ki je to napisal pove, kaj je mislil s tem?
<andrejz> očitno ga ni
<zdobersek> za naslednjic, naj se ljudje za svojimi predlogi podpisujejo
<andrejz> sprejeto
<andrejz> @zdobersek. ne vem kdo je icematxyz
<andrejz> če se ti da mu lahko pošlješ ZS pa vprašaš, če bi imel kakšen hangout ali kako drugače sodeloval  (recimo g+ ali FB prevzel /pomagal)
<andrejz> bi se ti dalo?
<andrejz> to bi bil dober kader ;)
<andrejz> še kaka vprašanja,, predlogi, ideje?
<CrazyLemon> torej..kje smo ostali
<andrejz>  še kaka vprašanja,, predlogi, ideje?
<andrejz> zdobersek, si tam?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje
<R33D3M33R> icematxyz je en s slo-techa
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo saša naredila tist video tutorial? :>
<andrejz> ja saj, lahko kdo z njim v stik stopi pa ga vpraša, če bi kaj prispeval
<R33D3M33R> in kar obvlada
<andrejz> mu en ZS pošlje
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz ne obiskujem več s-t
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj ne bod tečn :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nekdo mora bit..da nisi vedno ti tista :P
<sasa84> ooooo, oooo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon je bolj skavt
<sasa84> andrejz, R33D3M33R, zdobersek ...a ste slišal??
<sasa84> grozno!
<sasa84> :D
 * CrazyLemon ni s-t member..samo reader
<andrejz> CrazyLemon bi zagnal video tutoriale?
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem jest...ker se je ta sestanek očitno že končal :d
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ditto.
<andrejz> kar pomeni, da težiš ljudem naj snemajo video tutoraiale pa zbiraš ideje nekej
<CrazyLemon> andrejz z veseljem jih bom predvajal!
<andrejz> projekt
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej vidiš..težim pa folk ne je.. 5%
<CrazyLemon> ane sasa84 !
<andrejz> ok, še kako drugo vprašanje?
<andrejz> če ne se moramo samo zment datum za naslednji sestanek
<sasa84> 19. april?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<andrejz> ura?
<andrejz> ista kot zdaj?
<sasa84> ob 7h
<sasa84> 19h no :)
<sasa84> ste vsi za? R33D3M33R zdobersek CrazyLemon ?
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> dogovorjeno
<zdobersek> ok.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<andrejz> sestanek je uradno končan
<andrejz> hvala saši za pisanje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont make me whoop your underage ass
<sasa84> no problem
<zdobersek> ... he said to a 20-year-old.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eno salo mam na zalogi!
<sasa84> povej...pa hitr d ne boš pozabu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, oblubm d ti bom dala
<R33D3M33R> ok
<sasa84> tist video tutorial
<sasa84> gospod R33D3M33R lepo da ste nas počastili z obiskom :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e ta teden1
<R33D3M33R> jap, hl2 sem se odpovedal :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, finiširam diplomo...sam še par strani
<sasa84> oh R33D3M33R :((
<zdobersek> Kaj je se slabse kot feministka?
<zdobersek> Feminist.
<zdobersek> :>
<R33D3M33R> lmao
<uni4dfx> Pazi ta vic: en model mi je zagrozu da me bo ddosu če mu ne nakažem 5€ na paypal :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js bi mu dal!
<R33D3M33R> a na 127.0.0.1?XD
<CrazyLemon> tudi 10!
<R33D3M33R> reči mu da je to tvoj ip
<uni4dfx> sej je dejansko izvedu :D
<uni4dfx> bil je iz srbije tko da sm na ruterju lepo benu celo državo :P
<R33D3M33R> vau, pravkar sem iz nemčije dobil revijo Ubuntu -user XD
<zdobersek> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3623526_460s.jpg
<zdobersek> whoa!
<sasa84> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> tim minchin je mel še boljšo
<lynxlynxlynx> na koncu tega http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NL48kRH3A
<Pepelka> Tim Minchin - Americans and evolution.      - YouTube
<sasa84> a kdo kle? eno vprašanje mam :P
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> povej
<sasa84> kok se pogleda na strani kdaj je bla posravlena?
<sasa84> postavlena...če pač nikjer ne piše
<lynxlynxlynx> curl -I stran
<lynxlynxlynx> bo vsaj čas zadnje spremembe
<lynxlynxlynx> no, ni nujno, ampak se splača probat
<sasa84> to vela sam az mozzilo a ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> ni važno
<sasa84> probam tole u chrome pa..
<CrazyLemon> curl je program sasa... CLI program ..torej odpri terminal :)
<CrazyLemon> scratch the cli part
<sasa84> najdla
<sasa84> terminal curl -i pa...
<sasa84> hvala lynxlynxlynx in CrazyLemon :)
<Sky[x]> uf tega pa nism vedu
<lynxlynxlynx> če ma kdo rajš wget, praktično isto dosežeš z wget -S --spider
<sasa84> sam...ne vem če zmer izpiše posodobitev...?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, je odvisno od strežnika
<sasa84> kulči ;)
<sasa84> sam tko d vem :)
<drywater> lol zakaj mi piše namesto potrdi overi? :o
<sasa84> drywater, v ubuntu?
<drywater> jap
<sasa84> povej kje...d vidmo če je kšna napaka
<drywater> tam ko daš posodobitve
<drywater> in potem moraš potrdit
<sasa84> 11.10?
<drywater> 12.04
<CrazyLemon> naredi screenshot
<drywater> bom ko bom naslednic vidu :P
<drywater> ce bom
<sasa84> dobr k si opazu...;)
<drywater> a ne
<drywater> pri synapticu je to
<sasa84> aaaa, ok
<sasa84> sm misnla d pr upravljalniku posodobitev
<CrazyLemon> jah synaptic ni več del ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> tko da sploh ne vem če se vzdržujejo prevodi tam
<drywater> ja sej sm midlu da je tam ker nism prav dosti razmislju -.-
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočkoo :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-30
<CrazyMelon> buhdej
<uni4dfx> a ve kdo kako dodat srbohrvaški locale v ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no such thing
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon I don't care. Rabim v PHPju
<uni4dfx> Ta gnil GNU-jev gettext ne pusti prevajat v jezike, ki niso inštalirani na OS-u.
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx good luck finding the impossible
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> Yup, GNU si ne zasluži obstoja
<lynxlynxlynx> dodajaš jih lahko z localegen, ampak ponavadi maš pakete za to (sicer del glibc)
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx Yup ampak srbohrvaščine ne pusti dodat.
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pusti
<uni4dfx> locale-gen sh
<uni4dfx> neki zamelje in quita
<lynxlynxlynx> probi direkt z localedef, če maš vse podatke
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer je pa skripta pa komot ugotoviš kje gre narobe :)
<frojnd> Jow.
<frojnd> A mogoce kdo ve kak se disabla oni "advertisment" video na youtube?
<CrazyLemon> adblock ?
<frojnd> ne mislim reklam k so v html kodi
<frojnd> mislim oni advertisement ko je kr nek clip se predn se youtube odpre
<CrazyLemon> adblock ?
<frojnd> bom zele probal adblock za chromium pa bom vidu ce pomaga za to
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx Yup. Error "sh" is not a supported language or locale."
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no such thing
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa je to prava kratica jezika?
<CrazyLemon> a ni boljše vprašanje.. a obstaja ta jezik? :)
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ja ne ni, ker je GNU ne podpira
<uni4dfx> sploh ne obstaja, tko k je CrazyLemon reku
<uni4dfx> to pomen da svojga websajta ne moreš prevest v ta jezik
<uni4dfx> vsaj ne prek gettext
<lynxlynxlynx> kratice jezikov so določene z ISO standardom, tako da eno ima
<lynxlynxlynx> to, da je jezik že skoraj mrtev tega ne spremeni
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx Stallman se ne strinja
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ma stallman tle?
<uni4dfx> vidm da skripta čekira /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx poskusi 'hbs'
<uni4dfx> hbs ne obstaja, je pa hsb
<CrazyLemon> to ni enako
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.sil.org/iso639-3/documentation.asp?id=hbs
<Pepelka> ISO 639 code sets
<uni4dfx> Tle ga tud ni http://www.gnu.org/savannah-checkouts/gnu/gettext/manual/html_node/Locale-Names.html
<Pepelka> Locale Names - GNU `gettext' utilities
<uni4dfx> "hbs" ne prime
<uni4dfx> GNU ga ne podpira --> Ubuntu ga ne podpira --> PHP ga ne podpira --> tvoj website ga ne podpira
<uni4dfx> in spet je treba hackat okol po raznih fajlih da kej dela
<CrazyLemon> tist k želi uporabljat srbohrvaščino na spletni strani si tudi zasluži da se konkretno matra s tem neobstoječim jezikom :D
<uni4dfx> že vredu CrazyLemon vidm da nisi prov bister
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ma glavno je da si ti.. sporoči mi ko zrihtaš..me zanima končni rezultat :)
<uni4dfx> če ti ne vidš zakaj bi nekdo rabu nek nepodprt jezik, pol ga sigurno noben ne rabi ane
<uni4dfx> Sorry k sm tečn no ampak dobr veš da sploh ni problem zrihtat. Problem je v tem da se je sploh treba zajebavat. :D
<tolmun> bo za presedlat na "en" nabor tipkovnice =)
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: http://documentfreedom.org/2012/events/events.en.html (išči kiberpipa)
<Pepelka> DFD - Events
<lynxlynxlynx> bodi ti in zateži nekomu, da naredi novico
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a ni nikjer slovenskega programa da samo copy/pasteam?
<CrazyLemon> res se mi ne da prevajat :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/7P1YJTE6eIEd5rTr84kR
<Pepelka> DFD 2012 - FSFE Fellowship Group Slovenia - ArchiveOrange
<Grega> a kdo ve, ce obstaja kaksna opensource platforma za te skupinske popuste/kupone?
<zdobersek> matermilo!
<zdobersek> nam je receno, nej predelamo casovno kompleksnost sami, ker so takrat prazniki
<zdobersek> pa dobimo na spletnem kolokviju stiri od sedmih vprasanj iz te snovi
<miha> čer
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-31
<Sky[x]> ze kdo nalozu 4.0.4 ICS ?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<sasa84> oooooo lynxlynxlynx <3
<miha> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> miha: sem seupdejtnu na 4.0.4 :)
<Sky[x]> se vid da morm cel vikend mirovat v postl :)
<miha> :)
<miha> jst nism nc 4.x ...
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> sasa84: !
<sasa84> miha!! <3
<miha> sasa84: http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/hollywood/simona-sajn-27-zaradi-jezusa-padla-v-nezavest
<Pepelka> Simona Å ajn (27) zaradi Jezusa padla v nezavest | Slovenskenovice.si
<sasa84> linić...d ni to kšna prenova v duhu... tm radi padajo v neke transe :P
<sasa84> end baj d vej...wtf is she??
<sasa84> prvič slišm :D
<miha> !g Zvjezdan Linić
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo Zvjezdan Linić Zvjezdan+Lini%C4%87
<miha> sasa84: http://blog.vecernji.hr/zvjezdan-linic/
<Pepelka> Duhovna obnova
<miha> sasa84: menda ena iz brezic.. ki postala slavna na hrvaskem
<miha> sasa84: sm prav čakal, da ti lahk to novico pokažem :$
<sasa84> zihr ma kšno prenovo v duhu
<miha> http://www.tabor.com.hr/Tabor-kuca/Fra-Zvjezdan-Linic.aspx
<Pepelka> Tabor - Fra Zvjezdan Linić
<miha> sasa84: ti si že doživela kej takega? :)
<sasa84> dragi miha, morm bit pač tok samokritična in rečt... da pač nimam te milosti, mogoče sem premal duhovna... ne vem miha, lej...mi pač ni usojen zgleda :P
<sasa84> sem pa Å¡la 1x na prenovo v duhu...d sm vidla kok to zgleda
<miha> sasa84: hm, da nisi ti naskrivaj kaka ateistka?
<miha> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> moje osebno, ampak res osebno mišljenje glede te prenove... bla sem tam 5 minut...in pol sm šla vn na sprehod
<sasa84> čez 2 ur nazaj pršla...bla tam še 10 minut... tko d to je moje mišljenje glede tistih 15 minut k sm bla tam
<miha> in?
<miha> nimaš te milosti? al še kej? ;)
<sasa84> 1. verjamem, da nekdo lahko po Sv. Duhu govori tekoče tuj jezik... ampak ne pa vsi!
<sasa84> 2. kakšnega bi raje poslala k psihiatru... v spominu mi je živo ostala ena ženska, k je sedela an tleh, ona bla tam čist odsotna, otrk v naročju ji je pa jokal... wtf?!
<miha> sasa84: 1. če govori kaj čudnega, kak veš al je to po Sv. Duhu al po Hudiču?
<miha> 2. hm
<sasa84> 3. verjamem, da ljudje lahko čudežno ozdravijo...ampak... ne pa kar tko masovno
<sasa84> tip je tam 10 al 15 minut našteval imena in da so ozdravljeni itd...
<sasa84> ne vem no
<miha> 3. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0751162/
<Pepelka> "Dosjeji X" Miracle Man (TV episode 1994) - IMDb
<sasa84> dobro vprašanje glede Sv. Duha ali hudiča... tudi tisti, ki so obsedeni, imajo sposobnost govorjenja tujega jezika (tekoče)
<miha> sasa84: aha (je pa moje znanje omejeno na grozljivke...)
<sasa84> morm priznat, da sem ravno zadnjič študirala mal te zadeve :)
<miha> in?
<sasa84> angele, duhove, hude duhove, eksorcizme.. :)
<miha> men se zdi on starodavni čarovniški test čist ok. porineš v prepad. če odleti, je čarovnica. če pa ne, je pa njena duša varno pri Bogu :)
<sasa84> lol
<miha> 100% test
<sasa84> sej glede tega eksorcizma a ne... krepko čez 90% ima različne psih. bolezni
<sasa84> sta mi pa že dva eksorcista rekla (vsaka škofija mora imeti enega eksorcista), da so jih poklicali v psih. bolnico... psihiatri so pač rekli, da se jim zdi, da pač to ni samo neka psiha... če lahko on pogleda in kako pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> ugh
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk cajta se Å¡olajo psihiatri in takole obupajo?
<sasa84> sej obsedenost/posedenost ni povezana s psiho
<sasa84> če je psiha, to ni zadeva za eksorcista
<sasa84> bom iskrena... jst dolgo časa nisem verjela, da te kar hudič obsede pa te fore :)
<miha> če samo ti vidiš/čutiš, je shizofrenija. če pa še psihiater, je pa obsedenost? :)
<sasa84> lej miha, poznam primer ženske, težke 50 kil...držalo jo je 6 extra močnih dedcev, spuščala je take zvoke, d jih človk ne more proizvest... neki groznga
<lynxlynxlynx> "anecdotal evidence"
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: taki kot si ti, v grozljivkah prvi umrejo, v opomin ostalim :)
<sasa84> ma ne vem... jst bi tko rekla a ne... v tem svetu mi stvari lohk otipamo, okušamo, vidmo, stehtamo, zmermo itd... in pol je pa še en drug svet, k nimamo mi dostopa do njega oz. zlo redki
<sasa84> miha, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<lynxlynxlynx> kumi čakam
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne mi vsi ostali pocrkat, da bo kdo lahko povedal naprej
<sasa84> jst ne maram grozljivk :P
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ja če preživim jst, me bodo zaprl v norišnico. če preživi sasa84, bo pa vnukom pravla zgodbo
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> "o moj mali pišek...že dolgo dolgo je tega... ko je lynxlynxlynx izgubil življenje v boju s temo in so miha zaprli na zaprt oddelk psihiatrije" :D
<miha> tko ja
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<miha> najboljš so mi razne fine hiše, kjer so te tako veseli, da lahk za vedno ostaneš na obisku
<miha> zombijev pa množičnih morilcev ne maram glih, dolgčas
<sasa84> en moj znanc je bil 1x v eni bajti, k so se čudne stvari dogajale... krožniki letel z omarc, vrata odpirala/zapirala, nekdo kao hodu po štengah...
<sasa84> so ga poklical, d je nek čudnga a ne...in je pršou pa se je začel glih to dogajat...
<Grumpek> ker znanc, kdaj in kera bajta
<sasa84> ker je duhovnik, se je pol pozanimu za eksorcista... od takrat una dva k maš hodta :P
<Grumpek> brez tega je vse skup larifari :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, zgodil se je v ihanu
<Grumpek> aha ja no pa dejmo zadevo nekam na drug konc sveta, kjer se ne da preverit
<Grumpek> lej v uni tretji koci z leve v zambezistanu se tut dogajajo cudne stvari
<miha> !g ihan
<Pepelka> Ihan - največje prašičerejsko podjetje v Sloveniji. http://www.ihan.si/
<sasa84> Grumpek, v moji sobi tud ^^
<sasa84> miha, hudič je obsedu svinje :P
<Grumpek> lej ne verjamem v hudica se manj pa ne v neke bedarije o letecih talarjih :)
<lynxlynxlynx> yay, a wingman
<Grumpek> se pa vedno smejim ko nekdo o tem nabija
<miha> jst ne verjamem, da kdo to vidi, pa da lahk o tem komu poroca :)
<Grumpek> s tem pa se strinjam :)
<sasa84> pa sej...eksorcizem je prisoten v dostih religijah
<Grumpek> itak da je
<lynxlynxlynx> komot bi se dal dobro posnet
<Grumpek> ce pa je vse isto nabijanje :D
<Grumpek> vse izhaja iz skupnega imenovalca
<sasa84> jst osebno tega še nism izkusla in težko kej povem iz svoje izkušnje... ampak mislm d je en svet, ki ga ne morm pač v taki fizični obliki izkust kt tega sveta
<miha> sasa84: menda je problem pol pridet nazaj na ta svet...
<sasa84> LOL :D
<Grumpek> sej vem ja, da je tezko doumet, da na koncu ni nekega prehoda temvec samo the end in izklop stroma
<sasa84> 1x sem brala eno raziskavo... baje nej bi imel več ljudi mistične izkušnje, ampak ne govorijo, ker bi jih mel za čudake...logično
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, jaz jih pa precej slišim
<sasa84> tisti, ki ljubega friedricha bl študirajo... baje nej bi mel clo nietzsche mist. izkušnjo
<lynxlynxlynx> so pa večinoma bolj taostičnih nravi
<sasa84> sicer je v njegovih delih res opazt en prelom...sam ne vem.. njemu se je vrjetn tud skisal, če ej konja kušvou :P
<miha> Grumpek: si zihr? kaj pa če si za večno ujet sanjah, recimo nočni mori? pa se nikol več ne zbudiš?
<Grumpek> verjemi da nisi :)
<miha> Grumpek: ne verjamem ne tko ne drugač
<Grumpek> mozgani nucajo 10 min pa so off :)
<Grumpek> to je to
<sasa84> miha, dobro razmišljanje... schrödinger je npr. pršou do izračuna, d je mačka lohk živa al pa mrtva :)
<Grumpek> virtualni jaz pac ne more obstajat brez hardwara... v neko omrezje pa se dolgo ne bomo povezani, da bi se preselil
<Grumpek> jaz sem tut prsu do tega izracuna
<Grumpek> odvisno pac ali sem stisnu sprozilc ali ne
<lynxlynxlynx> kvantni svet ni intuitiven, to je to
<sasa84> men se zdi, d so pač neka mejna področja
<lynxlynxlynx> schrodinger je s tistim miselnim eksperimentom hotel dokazat, da je teorija zanič, a se je motil :)
<sasa84> hihi :)
<Grumpek> tkle recmo
<sasa84> ne sej...men so te stvari ful zanimive a ne :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mejna področja so čist v redu, samo znanosti ni apriori izključevat iz njih
<Grumpek> cez 100 let se dobimo na kavici
<Grumpek> ce pridemo skup ste mel vi prav, cene pa jaz :D
<miha> Grumpek: če mamo mi prov, daš za kavo. če mamo mi prov, ne bo treba plačat kave
<miha> če maš ti prov
<miha> ta drugo, doh
<miha> v glavnem, stava je vredu
<Grumpek> ja seveda, ker se v tem primeru ne bomo dobli na kavici :)
<miha> :)
<Grumpek> ok deal :D
<Grumpek> ne pozabit
<Grumpek> 2112 se dobimo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, lohk mi boš reku d sm totalno glupa... sam se mi zdi, d glih u kšni kvatni fizki lohk pride religija mal bližje z znanostjo
<miha> tako znanost kot religija zahteva vero
<sasa84> Grumpek, kwa to, stava vere blaisa pascala? :P
<miha> sasa84: :D
<miha> znanstveno se da preverit samo precej dolgočasne stvari
<miha> vse ostalo je ver
<miha> vera
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> samo, ker vsega Å¡e ne razumemo najbolje
<Grumpek> ja sam tole bomo pa znanstveno preverli
<Grumpek> se dobimo na kavici :)
<Grumpek> ce to rata pol ma vera prav
<Grumpek> cene pac nima
<Grumpek> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dej raje 200 let, da slučajno ne bomo živi še takrat :s
<sasa84> Grumpek, a na tem svetu Å¡e al na 'drugem'? :P
<Grumpek> brezskrbi... bo vsaj ena vojna se vmes
<Grumpek> na tem te ne bo cez 100let :D
<Grumpek> ne si delat utvar
<sasa84> Grumpek, kwa pa veš kakšne privilegije mam jst od zgori ^^
<sasa84> no, al pa od spodi...
<sasa84> :D
<Grumpek> ja ne vem
<Grumpek> in verjamem, da ne dost mocnih :)
<sasa84> hihi ;)
<sasa84> no, tud jst verjamem, da čez 100 let ne bom več kle tacala :P
<Grumpek> no pol pridi na kavico :P
<sasa84> in po eni strani... me kar veseli spoznanje bodoče smrti :P
<Grumpek> pa bomo strokovno predebatiral
<Grumpek> :D
<sasa84> sej veš... mors certa, hora incerta ;)
<Grumpek> mah brezvezna je
<Grumpek> varovalka ven pa je tema
<sasa84> Grumpek, itak ;)
<Grumpek> to je to
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> a boš ti častu kofe?
<Grumpek> np
<sasa84> sam d ne bo na drugem svetu kšna scavnca kt v ameriki :S
<sasa84> hočm t pravo kofe...iz đezve!
<Grumpek> se slabs bo :)
<sasa84> :D
<Grumpek> to pa zato, ker so resourci vedno omejeni
<Grumpek> zdej po teh tisocletjih pa je ze guzva
<sasa84> no, jst sam upam, da na drugem svetu spoznam händla... :)
<sasa84> miha, a veš kaj sm jst 1x enmu svojmu prfoxu prbila? :D
<miha> a? :)
<sasa84> da zlo upam, d ne bo eno samo angelsko petje, k bo dolgočasn... ampak tudf kšna druga muska :D
<miha> sasa84: tm bo angelsko petje tako popolno, da boš ga večno poslušala v popolni blaženosti..
<Grumpek> aha
<Grumpek> a pol so iron maiden anglecki ?
<miha> sasa84: kot ona ženska pr duhovni prenovi.. :)
<miha> sasa84 sam kak je s tem, majo metalci svoj posebn raj? al pač vsak dobi angelsko petje njemu primerno?
<miha> al kak
<sasa84> miha, jst bi rekla, d bomo bli vsi kontent ;)
<Grumpek> nah... vsi poslusajo isto... za ene je to raj, za druge pa pekel :P
<sasa84> LOOOL
<sasa84> Grumpek, hahahaha :D
<miha> Grumpek: :D
<Grumpek> razen ko poje d. murko :)
<sasa84> no, nightwishi z bivšo pevko so mi bli ful dobri-super glas, dobra melodika.. sam to je un melodičn metal... na ostalo se pa ne spoznam
<Grumpek> se strinjam
<sasa84> sam v italiji je znan en frančiškan, k je metalc... ma bend in hod baje na te metal koncerte pa poje
<Grumpek> zenska je znala glasilke preterat do roba
<sasa84> izjemna
<Grumpek> evo tega tipa bi pa rad slisal :)
<sasa84> se vid, d je bla : 1. talentirana, 2. Å¡olana
<Grumpek> jap
<Grumpek> no se vedno je
<sasa84> Grumpek, en kle s kanala mi je dal link...
<Grumpek> sam na zalost ni vec v metalu :)
<sasa84> kakšen bend ma pa zdej ona?
<Grumpek> mislim da je solo
<sasa84> tarya al kaj je že ona?
<Grumpek> ja
<miha> http://citizensagainstproobamamediabias.wordpress.com/2010/01/01/heavy-metal-franciscan-monk-gives-up-music/
<Pepelka> Heavy metal Franciscan monk gives up music &laquo; Citizens Against ProObama Media Bias
<Grumpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBcZtxjtBWA&feature=related
<Pepelka> Tarja Turunen - Crying Moon (Full Version)      - YouTube
<sasa84> miha, pa mislm d he glih ta :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, 1x sm jo slišala k je pela pač klasiko... ful dobr :)
<Grumpek> sam ji metal bolj sede
<Grumpek> za te komade bo treba kupit seinheiserce :(
<sasa84> sam men osebn je bla ona z nightwishi najbolš
<sasa84> bl mogočn, melodičn mi je blo slišat...
<Grumpek> sej pravim, da je opustla metal bolj kot ne :)
<Grumpek> tale komad je malo presenecenje :D
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMbu6QuIwWY&feature=related
<Pepelka> Nightwish Phantom of the Opera HD      - YouTube
<sasa84> hihi
<Grumpek> in potem potegnes kultno zadevo izpod sanka ande :)
<Grumpek> no daj rajsi wishmasterja
<sasa84> sam njihov klaviaturist ma pa zmer sintiča tko obrnenga ;)
<sasa84> wishmasterja?
<Grumpek> wishmaster ?
<Grumpek> omg resno?
<sasa84> sej jst od njih poznam sam tko kšn komad... kar se tiče metala sem v deficitu :P
<Grumpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU55Flooj3Y
<Pepelka> Nightwish- Wishmaster      - YouTube
<Grumpek> no pol pa uzivaj
<sasa84> to poznam :)
<sasa84> sam sm mogla mal slišat ;)
<sasa84> brb fantje... ČIKPAVZA! :D
<CrazyLemon> fuj to! :)
<sasa84> dragi moji fantje...jaz grem v pančevo ;)
<Grumpek> ajde ln
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, Grumpek, miha,... ostanite živi do naslednjič
<sasa84> ;)
<Grumpek> sej ni vazno do kdaj :)
<Grumpek> se vidimo cez 100 let :D
<Grumpek> ce ne prej :P
<sasa84> Grumpek, sej veš...
<Grumpek> nc sibam jaz tut :)
<Grumpek> ln
<sasa84> čez 100 let pa kt zaključ dante v božanski komediji... amore che move il sole e le altre stelle ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti bod pa pridn ;)
<sasa84> nočka ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-01
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012040105767615
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Testirali smo program Moj parkirni listek
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> haha.. vsi tisti k uporabljate adblock.. a ste opazili mačke namest oglasov ? :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/intl/sl/chrome/multitask.html ftw
<Pepelka> Način večopravilnosti za Chrome
<CrazyLemon> lol..bastards..sploh nisem opazu da je prvo aprilska Å¡ala tist listek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hihihihi, kok so dobr nrdil :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj sliki une mucke :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://shrani.si/f/1u/OT/lzI5NGJ/macke.jpg
<sasa84> buahahahhaha :D
<sasa84> huda
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://ayame-kenoshi.deviantart.com/journal/A-Message-From-Your-Feline-Overlords-293163230
<Pepelka> A Message From Your Feline Overlords by $Ayame-Kenoshi on deviantART
<Zx432> Živjo!
<Zx432> Kako odprem x-executable file?
<Zx432> Moral bi delavati na dvoklik, ne?
<CrazyLemon> desni klik -> lastnosti -> dovoljenja -> označi dovoljenje za izvajanje
<Zx432> Ne morem dati kljukice? Se sama takoj odstrani. Sem prijavljen kot admin.
<CrazyLemon> definiraj 'kot admin'
<CrazyLemon> in kje je ta file
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.index.hr/images2/pusapgrudnjakplac.jpg          poceni!!
<Zx432> Prijavljen sem v sistem z admin računom
<Zx432> Kje na mojem disku ali od kje sem ga dobil?
<sasa84> Zx432, w00t ^^ :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 3 KM? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 marke! :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj vem d so to konv. marke.. kolk je že to €?
<CrazyLemon> Zx432 kje na tvojem disku.. in si sam naredu račun z imenom 'admin' ?
<Zx432> ne
<Zx432> Račun ima drugo ime a je administrativni račun
<sasa84> Zx432, a si sam inštaliral ubuntu=
<Zx432> ima pravice
<Zx432> da
<Zx432> sam
<sasa84> am... a bi rad še en račun, da ne bi bil skrbniški?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 okrog 1.5€ :D
<CrazyLemon> sam to ni point slike :D
<CrazyLemon> point je "PU Å AP"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja piši kao što govoriš ;)
<sasa84> shakespeare je tud Å¡ejkspir :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak ne govoriš "pu šap"        ampak "pušap" :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne štekaš... tole na sliki so taki modrci, d morš pavzo vzet po 'pu' ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kot da bi prej pretekel maraton in pol prideš na tržnico pa rečeš "dejte mi en pu *izdih* šap"
<sasa84> npr. ja
<sasa84> kle k greš v sloveniji u šoping... ne rabš prediha :P
<sasa84> no... rabš :P
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> bom tih...jst Å¡e zmer oblekco kupujem :P
<CrazyLemon> http://apina.biz/63766.jpg
<Pepelka> http://apina.biz/63766.jpg
<CrazyLemon> WTF :DD
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> sej če je pa zaprt...
<sasa84> pa kluč okol obrneš pa je :D
<Zx432> Kater program podpira vrsto datotek izvedljiva datoteka
<Zx432> ?
<CrazyLemon> Zx432 dosti lažje bi bilo če bi najprej 1. odgovoril na zastavljeno vprašanje in 2. povedal kaj sploh želiš
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> lepa, že dolgo mi paketki niso tako zj* sistema
<sasa84> u...
<sasa84> paketki? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nadgradnja udev ni povlekla zraven kmod
<lynxlynxlynx> sistem se ni zbudil
<sasa84> :S
<lynxlynxlynx> brez udev pa tud ni nobenih naprav
<lynxlynxlynx> glavna particija nekompatibilni ext4, tako da večina rescue diskov ni mogla zraven pisat
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak rešeno :)
<Zx432> Se opravičujem. Gremo še enkrat. Na Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit želim namestiti program Rockbox (flashanje prenosnih predvajalnikov) Program se mi noče zagnati, mislim pa da sem ravnokar ugotovil kaj je narobe. Ker sem prenesel porgram z neta brez software centra ni označen kot executable zaradi varnostnih razlogov. Ne vem pa zakaj tega ne morem sptremeniti.
<gandalfar> Zx432, sudo chmod +x moj.bin
<Zx432> Kaj ta ukaz naredi?
<lynxlynxlynx> doda vsem executable bit
<Zx432> Vsem datotekam? Ni to malo drastično. Kako pa to spremenim samo na eni? Poizkusil sem takole http://ma65p.wordpress.com/2008/08/04/how-to-make-a-file-executable-in-ubuntu/ Če dam kljukico se ta takoj spet odstrani.
<Pepelka> How To Make A File Executable in Ubuntu &laquo; ma65p
<lynxlynxlynx> vsem uporabnikom
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš samo lastniku, uporabi u+x
<gandalfar> Zx432, samo tej eni datoteki: "moj.bin" :)
<gandalfar> ampak ja, za vse userje :)
<sasa84> Zx432, lohk pa klikneš z desno na datoteko pa tam spremeniš ;)
<sasa84> aja...odstran se
<sasa84> :S
<Zx432> ja odstrani se samo takoj
<gandalfar> no dej napis
<gandalfar> un moj ukaz :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a sta ista uporabnika? tisti, ki je datoteko shranil in tale s katerim delaš zdaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> gandalfar: chmod: cannot access `moj.bin': No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> noway!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, well
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
<Zx432> a mora bit točno tak a je treba kaj spremeniti ker imam drugo datoteko? Uporabnik je ves čas isti
<gandalfar> a
<gandalfar> napacn user
<gandalfar> Zx432, ja moj.bin zamenjeji s potjo datoteke
<Zx432> bač zaključek moj.bin
<Zx432> A ok oprosti
<Zx432> sek
<Zx432> isto
<gandalfar> no dje napis
<gandalfar> ./moj.bin
<gandalfar> v terminalu
<gandalfar> oz. se prej
<gandalfar> file moj.bin
<gandalfar> da vidmo kaj ti sploh poskusas pognat :)
<Zx432> Taka datoteka ne obstaj
<Zx432> a
<Zx432> to dobim
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<CrazyLemon> noway!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<gandalfar> Zx432, a k pozenes file? :)
<gandalfar> "file"
<Zx432> Ne
<gandalfar> Zx432, kaj ti pa file izpise?
<Zx432> Če hočem zagnati program mi napiše da Ni mogoče prikazati "/media/Počasn/Programi/rockb...-v1.2.13-64bit/RockboxUtility".ž
<Zx432> Ni nameščenega programa, ki podpira vrsto datotek izvedljiva datoteka
<gandalfar> Zx432, no
<gandalfar> Zx432, poze ze file
<Zx432> saj sem ga in to dobim kot napako.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pejd na ww.24ur.com ... same mačke :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niso več :>
<sasa84> jst jih mam Å¡e zmer
<CrazyLemon> klikni da ti odstrani mačke :D
<gandalfar> Zx432, cak cak
<gandalfar> Zx432, ko v termianl napises
<gandalfar> Zx432, file /media/Počasn/Programi/rockb...-v1.2.13-64bit/RockboxUtility
<gandalfar> Zx432, ti ta error izpise?
<gandalfar> Zx432, tega pa ne verjamem
<Zx432> ne to je če datoteko samo zaženem brez terminala
<gandalfar> no
<gandalfar> povej mi ze kaj ti izpise file
<Zx432> /media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/RockboxUtility-v1.2.13-64bit
<Zx432> /media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/RockboxUtility-v1.2.13-64bit: directory
<gandalfar> no
<gandalfar> dej se ime fila, k ga hoces pognat notr
<Zx432> /media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/RockboxUtility-v1.2.13-64bit/RockboxUtility: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<gandalfar> no Zx432
<gandalfar> Zx432, zdej pa pozen    .//media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/RockboxUtility-v1.2.13-64bit/RockboxUtility
<gandalfar> Zx432, zdej pa pozen    ./media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/RockboxUtility-v1.2.13-64bit/RockboxUtility
<gandalfar> v terminalu
<gandalfar> in ti bo stvar skor zihr rekla, da enga liba nimas
<gandalfar> sam probi najrpej
<gandalfar> pol ti bom pa naprej pomagu
<lynxlynxlynx> (Å¡tevilo / ni pomembno)
<gandalfar> a
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sam bolš so mucke :D
<gandalfar> se boljs :)
<sasa84_> sm jih mela ene 10 :D
<gandalfar> a bi kdo Zx432 znal najt PPA s tem rockboxom
<gandalfar> preden si pokvari racunalnik :)
<Zx432> Haha!
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim čemu bi bil ppa potreben..sej je sam dl & run file.. sploh pa.. če si pokvari računalnik bo vedu da je neki naredu narobe :)
<gandalfar> Zx432, a si ze uspel napisat ../ ?
<Zx432> Jep
<gandalfar> in
<gandalfar> kaj je reku
<gandalfar> k si to v terminal napisu
<Zx432> no such file or dir
<gandalfar> ........
<Zx432> bi moral spredaj dati še kakšen ukaz?
<gandalfar> ne
<gandalfar> pravo pot napisi
<Zx432> saj je
<Zx432> sem jo preveril
<Zx432> Čak še enkrat preverim
<CrazyLemon> Zx432 skopiraj kaj si napisal in prilepi sm
<Zx432> ./media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/RockboxUtility-v1.2.13-64bit/RockboxUtility
<Zx432> zvl7nuk8rl3č287g
<Zx432> Å¡it
<CrazyLemon> Zx432 em napiši 'sudo apt-get install tree' in nato ko se namesti napiši 'tree /media/' in skopiraj vsebino na pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> če ne bomo tle do jutri :)
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> upam da nimaš dosti Programov
<Zx432> precej
<CrazyLemon> no pol dej raje 'tree /media/Počasn/Programi/'
<CrazyLemon> no pol dej raje 'tree /media/Počasn/Programi/rockbox/' *
<Zx432> http://pastebin.com/bJ7Qf8zX
<Pepelka> RockboxUtility - Pastebin.com
<Aseq> ./media/... spremeni v /media/... (odstrani piko na zacetku)
<CrazyLemon> torej je vse tako kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> s piko mora delat
<Aseq> samo ce je v /
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Aseq> on je recimo v /home/zx432 in pozene ukaz ./media/blblbl/rockbox
<Aseq> to potem prova izvest /home/zx432/media/blbl/rockbox
<gandalfar> ja
<gandalfar> zajebu sem :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..true that
<lynxlynxlynx> http://sourceforge.net/blog/vlc-player-to-playa/
<Pepelka> SourceForge.net: VLC: Player to Playa
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G7TJyZPKPo&feature=g-vrec&context=G27921d4RVAAAAAAAAAQ
<Pepelka> Linux VS Windows      - YouTube
<sasa84> nixie pixie je za mint :P
<sasa84> na mintu mi dela gnome :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=gpqmoBYkQfc&NR=1
<Pepelka> George Michael - Careless Whisper (Lyrics)      - YouTube
<sasa84> <3
<drywarer> kdo tle?
<Sky[x]> nop :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402
<Pepelka> DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
<CrazyLemon> drywarer kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> lynx kul :D
<drywarer> a to je pravilno da ti na izbiro prekliči ali overi? nebi moglo biti prekliči ali potrdi?
<CrazyLemon> drywarer lahko je tudi overi
<drywarer> aa
<CrazyLemon> ker je to dejanje katerega program naredi
<CrazyLemon> overi tvoj username/geslo
<drywarer> rajši prašam za vsak slučaj :P
<CrazyLemon> drywarer drugač pa..screenshot! :)
<drywarer> ja sej sm ga naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> no uploadaj ga nekam in prilepi link :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<Pepelka> Ubuntu for Eyewear | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> za vse opera fane http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2012/04/01/please-help-us-with-our-data-problem
<Pepelka> Opera News - Help Us with a Data Storage Problem
<LorD_DDooM> Ima kdo idejo zakaj mi LibreOffice 3.5, če hočeš shraniti katerokoli sliko iz docx/odf dokumenta v svg, naredi prazno datoteko (slika.svg 0KB)? Za ostale formate (jpg, png, bmp) deluje, shrani sliko, v .svg pa noče shraniti.
<sasa84> ou helou ^^
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, Grumpek ...Å¡e migata dns?! :D
<sasa84> klinc...se vidmo pol čez 100 let :P
<lynxlynxlynx> prvi april rešuje
<sasa84> uuu, lynxlynxlynx miga ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/490042/
<Pepelka> [PATCH] driver-core: devtmpfs - substitute (unreliable) device names with UUIDs  [LWN.net]
<Sky[x]> spet new flash :>
<Sky[x]> na jabku
<Sky[x]> 11.2 verzij
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-25
<Pepelka16>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: evolution ne obnovi iz varnostne kopije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39922/#p39922
<Pepelka16>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Tapatalk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39923/#p39923
<Pepelka16> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> uporablja kdo lxc
<dz0ny> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: Re: evolution ne obnovi iz varnostne kopije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39924/#p39924
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: evolution ne obnovi iz varnostne kopije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39925/#p39925
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SopCast Application TV-Maxe Adds Recording Feature, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zFJv7LvzCsM/sopcast-application-tv-maxe-adds.html
<zdobersek> !t en sl release branch
<Seniorita> objava podružnica
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> dz0ny: eine frage?
<dz0ny> ask?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: github-related, lahko naredim pull request za specificen in ze obstojec issue?
<dz0ny> #issueid v komentar daš
<dz0ny> to delaš za ogg a ne? :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> mopidy se mi na rpiju enmal svoh obnese, mal hresca ob zacetku vsake skladbe, pa tud kvaliteta ni ravno izjemna
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja fora je da moras pulse uporabit
<zdobersek> pa nisem ravno nek audio fanatik
<dz0ny> ali pa zunanji usb
<dz0ny> zato je un http://www.woutervanwijk.nl/pimusicbox/
<Seniorita> Pi MusicBox
<dz0ny> zdobersek: test case se naredi, drugace ti jodal ne bo mergal
<zdobersek> rabim pa en ogg file
<dz0ny> so ze notri ce se ne motim
<dz0ny>  /tests/data
<zdobersek> scanner dela na specificnih datotekah, moram precekirat, kje/kako dobit primerjliv ogg filet
<zdobersek> OTOH, kaj kurca je s tem vremenom?
 * dz0ny ukaz dneva sed -i '/<wp:comment>/,/<\\/wp:comment>/d' :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: vremenu se je utrgal -6 stopinj mamo, pa 20cm snega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tapatalk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39926/#p39926
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: o Å¡tudent :)
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyMelon> ddos na freenode
<CrazyMelon> pa je samodejno uporabilo alternative nickname
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> OTOH, kaj kurca je s tem vremenom?
<CrazyLemon> pri nas dežuje
<CrazyLemon> in zmrzne ko je na tleh/drevesih/avtoih
<CrazyLemon> avtih*
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa -1 je :)
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: nc burje?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny relativno malo
<CrazyLemon> v kopru pa sam dežuje..ne zmrzne nič.. pa 1°
<dz0ny> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/25/pi-musicbox-weds-spotify-and-raspberry-pi-plays-your-favorite-t/
<Seniorita> Pi MusicBox weds Spotify and Raspberry Pi, plays your favorite tunes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/25/4144226/steve-cyanogen-kondik-departs-samsung
<Seniorita> CyanogenMod founder Steve Kondik leaves Samsung, criticizes TouchWiz on way out | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> a tip je bil pri samsungu
<zdobersek> tip je bil pri samsungu
<dz0ny> ja ker gre samsung na tizen
<zdobersek> ACL je zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> mogoče low end telefoni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do you even HackerNews?
<CrazyLemon> high end bodo Å¡e vedno android
<dz0ny> oktobra naj bi sel ven high-end tizen telefon, verjetno ga podo predstavili na še kak bolj "zanimiv" način
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not
<dz0ny> !g hn tizen samsung android
<Seniorita> Samsung Tizen analysis: No plans to stray from Android, Hillside ... http://bgr.com/2013/03/13/samsung-tizen-analysis-hillside-372886/
<dz0ny> zgeda da sem v cerkvi bral http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/14/4106216/samsung-releasing-high-end-tizen-smartphone-this-fall
<Seniorita> High-end Samsung Tizen smartphone coming in August or September | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vreme.si/met/sl/app/webmet/#webmet=vUHcs9WYkN3LtVGdl92LhBHcvcXZi1WZ09Cc1p2cvAncvd2LyVWYs12Lp1WYnV2Lp5Wa05CetxGfzx2b2VmbpFGfp1WYnVGf7R2btFWaupzJzx2b2VmbpF2XuVWanhmYvVnczdCLwFmch1WZ0Vmc6cSQMFERJ50XSJ1JsQXewVmOnEETBRUSOdSf;
<Seniorita> meteo.si - Državna meteorološka služba RS - Vreme podrobneje
<CrazyLemon> aladin pravi da ni dežja
<CrazyLemon> padavin*
<dz0ny> ja k ne vidjo :)
<CrazyLemon> weather pro pravi da do 10ih bo dež..pravi tudi da naj bi bila trenutno temperatura 2°
<CrazyLemon> pa ni ravno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: elementary OS Gets Its Own AppCenter  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VRQ5h1XyoUQ/elementary-os-gets-its-own-appcenter.html
<CrazyLemon> bo pa kmalu zmanjkalo elektrike.. luč neki čudno utripa
<dz0ny> hehe kolega: "Memo za drugo leto: Ne si dajat 15. marca letnih gum gor"
<lynxlynxlynx_> glede na to, da je izjemen pojav, je bolje ostati pri isti praksi
<dz0ny> nah pri nas je navada da gredo zimske dol po 10. aprilu
<zdobersek> meh, mopidy se vedno ne skenira dolocenih fajlov ...
<dz0ny> gstreamer je shit
<dz0ny> skoda ker nasa ne da svojih patchev ven
<zdobersek> !g gstreamer nasa
<Seniorita> GStreamer as a framework for image processing ... - SAO/NASA ADS http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2011SPIE.8064E..16B
<dz0ny> za video obdelavo posnetkov ga uporabljajo med drugim tudi spacex, pa se ena firma sam se ne spomim katera
<dz0ny> lol če iščeš na google f uck bing dobiš relavantne rezultate, če pa na bing pa dobiš p0rn strani
<CrazyLemon> MS is all about porn
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny res ne vem zakaj si je Å¡el dat 15.marca letne gume gor..js na obali jih Å¡e nisem :)
<CrazyLemon> bo pa baje drug teden vročinski val :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: beri, kolega jih je dal.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vrocinski val as in +7 stopinj Celzija?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek beri "si je Å¡el"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem kok bo.. bo pa vroče!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: beri
<CrazyLemon> sej v dalmaciji je trenutno 18°
<zdobersek> ampak jst nisem v dalmaciji.
<CrazyLemon> to je tvoj problem..ne moj!
<CrazyLemon> na kanarske bi Å¡el..kot vsak pravi kolesar
<CrazyLemon> nov http://www.monitor.si/ :)
<Seniorita> Monitor
<sterna> kanarski so brezveze za kolesart
<sterna> za kolesart gres na falklande.
<sterna> k majo eno cesto.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Raring’s Smart Scopes Service Arrival Delayed, Coming April 1st  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oOyd0k7qKok/rarings-smart-scopes-service-delayed-arriving-april-1st
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1732-3: OpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1732-3/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WalkingBlind: Re: Tapatalk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39927/#p39927
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lej ko maš fenico
<zdobersek> a je treba kak plugin spisat?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1779-1: GNOME Online Accounts vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1779-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cairo Dock 3.2 Released With Improved Multi-Screen And GNOME Shell Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Y2sd2XpptzA/cairo-dock-32-released-with-improved.html
<slovenijakp> bi mi bil kdo spet pripravljen pomagat z winetom? (sej vem da težim ampak če se komu da..)
<slovenijakp> mam playonlinux in ko hočem namestit office 2010 mi tole napiše:
<slovenijakp> Error in main
<slovenijakp> Please install winbind before installing Microsoft Office 2010
<slovenijakp> inštaliran pa mam extra/libwbclient 3.6.13-1 [installed] Samba winbind client library
<slovenijakp> z navadnim winetom pa ne gre
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a mopidy al forum?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: forum
<zdobersek> tist je bil flamebait za limuna, pa ni zagrabu.
<CrazyLemon> ni limun včeraj rojen..a veš tamau
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slovenijakp> :(
<dz0ny> Seniorita: sudo apt-get winbind
<dz0ny> kolikor vem ti ob wine namesti tuid winbind
<CrazyLemon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336&iTestingId=72431
<Seniorita> WineHQ - Microsoft Office (installer only) 2010 (32 bit)
<CrazyLemon> glej navodila v  Additional comments
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi spodaj v komentarjih so uporabna navodila
<dz0ny> only in india http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/884582_10151686585249705_434610175_o.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=434610175
<dz0ny> only in india http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/884582_10151686585249705_434610175_o.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=434610175
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-3LINBetaDriver.aspx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ 13.3 Beta 3 for Linux
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Reasons Why I Love Unity Previews #736  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lggwWzQ7rLs/reasons-why-i-love-unity-previews-736
<CrazyLemon> am.. fucking marketing ppl
<zdobersek> yeah
<CrazyLemon> kličejo ME na mobitel.. in sprašujejo za osebo med X ter Y let
<CrazyLemon> a naj prašam osebe okrog sebe če je kdo tok star da se lahk pogovorijo z njim(i)?
<dz0ny> zzz: [373909]:  Driver install via .deb package will cause OS desktop corruption
<CrazyLemon> look on the bright side!
<CrazyLemon> [369981]:  Adding Kernel 3.7 support
<CrazyLemon> [369982]:  Adding Kernel 3.8 support
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1780-1: Ruby vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1780-1/
<dz0ny> http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/03/24/move-over-cyprus-slovenia-is-the-new-tiny-country-you-should-worry-about/
<Seniorita> Washington Post
<zdobersek> \o/
<msev> a mi kakšen od vas lahko preveri koliko je install size od cinnamon desktop environmenta
<msev> ker imam toliko majhno particijo da rabim vnaprej vedet :D
<CrazyLemon> google ne ve? :)
<msev> ne
<msev> sem google-ol :)
<msev> eden ga bo moral inštalirat lol
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> vidim ja.. žal nimam cinnamona
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa tok prijazen da ga namestim
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev> ok-doke
<msev> bom tvegal
<msev> kateri file manager drugače uporabljaš?
<msev> a nautilus?
<msev> ker se malo navdušujem nad nemotom
<msev> pa me zanima če je že kdo uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> http://unixbhaskar.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/installing-cinnamon-desktop-on-arch-linux/
<Seniorita> Installing Cinnamon desktop on Arch Linux | Unixbhaskar's Blog
<CrazyLemon> tukaj lahk izračunaš približek
<CrazyLemon> nautilusa uporabljam ja
<CrazyLemon> kok majhno particijo pa maš? :)
<CrazyLemon> in a je tmp na isti particiji?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma /var/cache.. tam gredo fajli..
<msev> tko trenutno imam 1gb prostora
<CrazyLemon> ah..kaj se sekiraš :D
<dz0ny> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable/+packages
<Seniorita> Packages in “Cinnamon stable” : Cinnamon stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e za 700mb prona gre gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je paket ja..kaj pa dependencies ter install size?
<dz0ny> aja piše za vse pakete skupaj
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e zipane
<msev> 700mb prona?
<msev> a paket je 700mb
<msev> uf to bo preveč mi bo premalo ostalo potem za ostale zadeve
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev> jp
<CrazyLemon> pron=porn
<msev> aja...potem je 300mb?
<msev> Å¡e vedno kar veliko :)
<CrazyLemon> ne jemat vsega dobesedno...figure of speech :)
<dz0ny> msev
<dz0ny> dodaš ppa
<msev> sem dodal
<dz0ny> začeš namestitev z konzole
<msev> pa apt-get update tudi
<dz0ny> ti napiše koliko bo zasedlo po namestitivi
<dz0ny> če ti rpeveč
<dz0ny> preveč*
<CrazyLemon> a stavimo kok bo?
<dz0ny> pač prekineš
<msev> ok
<CrazyLemon> js stavimo na 104MB
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> stavim*
<msev> lol :D
<dz0ny> kaj pa staviš?
<dz0ny> jaz pravim da bo več
<dz0ny> če fališ moraš uni punci taptalk zrihtat
<dz0ny> you in?
<CrazyLemon> lol no
<CrazyLemon> too much work
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev> 89,8mb
<msev> oppps wrong window
<msev> :D
<msev> ane taprav
<msev> sm se zbegal :)
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<CrazyLemon> you lose dz0ny ..torej ti zrihtaš tapatalk :p
<msev> a tista punca k ne zna taptalka zrihtat je gadna :)
<msev> haha
<CrazyLemon> vse so lepe na internetu..dont be silly :>
 * dz0ny Have doubts about anna
<msev> pomoje si lahko prvoščim 90mb
<msev> :D
<msev> emmm btw a če si naštimam dock v  cinnamonu bo ta prisoten tudi v unity-ju
<msev> kar bo mal čudno :)
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> odvisno ker dock
<msev> nevem cairodock
<msev> al pa docky
<msev> al pa awn
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> am..js pa po nekaj minutnem googleanju mislim da bi celo lahko bil prisoten v obeh DE
<CrazyLemon> ker cinnamon uporablja gnome-session-properties za startup app.. tko kot unity
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa  poročaj :)
<msev> lol kok cajta inštalira
<msev> to mi je všeč da je takle linux kanal
<msev> slovenski
<CrazyLemon> tudi na sioff.net bi se najdu kak :)
<anny> čer
<anny> sneeeeg je, speet zunaj sneeeg je!
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> in ni sneg..led je :/
<msev> evo se je inštaliral cinnamon
<anny> točno, saj so že kolegi z vašega konca jamrali, da polivajo avte z vodo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> obup je
<anny> so sploh kaj posipali ceste?
<anny> no, tukaj ga je ene 15 cm, mogoče 20
<CrazyLemon> verjetno so..ne bi vedel.. takrat ko sm js pršu domov je bilo vse normalno.. no razen tega da je bilo vse prekrito z ledom :)
<anny> dobro....tolažimo se, da bo bolje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LrHfxW4XOg
<Seniorita> M.O.P - Cold as Ice - YouTube
<anny> real mfers!
<msev> a jutr bo še vedno tok snežilo?
<anny> tile radioti so pa muzejski!
<anny> msev, baje še jutri in pojutrišnjem
<CrazyLemon> na vzhodu ja
<anny> manj količinsko, kot danes
<CrazyLemon> v sredo pa naj sploh ne bi
<anny> we believe when we see
<CrazyLemon> true that
<anny> čakam tole
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFkGnDTAaHI
<Seniorita> Game of Thrones Season 3 Trailer 'The Rains of Castamere' - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<msev> a game-ate tut v linuxu?
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev seveda! sej imamo steam! :>
<anny> nope
<msev> CrazyLemon, pa wine
<anny> to je rezervirno za y kromosom
<CrazyLemon> weather pro pravi da bo jutri 3h sonca ter 8 stopinj :)
<anny> aha
<msev> lol res je natančn
<anny> wait and see!
<CrazyLemon> za ljubljano pa
<CrazyLemon> sneg.. ter 0° popoldne
<anny> 5 m?
<CrazyLemon> 0.6mm
<anny> ok, grem kidat
<sterna> kul je vreme
<anny> ane?
<sterna> kje mas ti 20?
<anny> upam, da ima folk Å¡e zimske gume
<anny> sicer je jeba
<sterna> v lj?
<anny> sterna, res ga je
<anny> na enih koncih 15 drugje 20
<sterna> ej ful ga je razpihal
<sterna> na zaloski je blo 2 centi na kolesarski
<sterna> pol pa kr 10+
<sterna> k sva v slape zavila
<anny> ja, to je to
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/game-of-thrones-1/the-rains-of-castomere
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<stupid1> Sterna? Help...
<sterna> m
<sterna> ne bom dolg tle
<stupid1> Ok.. net na kompu, se mi je obesil... ne požene več neta.. priklipljeno, zaznano, piše connected
<stupid1> Dela pa ne..
<stupid1> Reply?
<sterna> a?
<sterna> rebootej al kva
<sterna> ne vem kako bi sploh zacel
<stupid1> Reboot že 3 krat.. recovery mode izstopil - se obesi
<stupid1> Razmisli do jutri prosim..
<stupid1> Kot ra neta ni,čeprav ga ima
<sterna> hm
<sterna> kako pa zgleda ko ni neta?
<stupid1> WiFi - povezan, mobile broadband - povezan
<stupid1> Pa... Å¡e email povezava je.. neimenovana
<sterna> ja po cem pa ti vidis da ni neta?
<stupid1> Å e ena, ne email..
<stupid1> Ne odpre Google.si
<sterna> a
<sterna> a loh odpres terminal pa tipkas not kar ti napisem?
<stupid1> Ok
<stupid1> Ready
<dz0ny> gee ne moreš bit hkrati povezan prek wifi in broadband ker ti eden, četudi nima interneta prevzame ves promet
<dz0ny> kje ti dela internet
<dz0ny> wlan an mobile broadband
<dz0ny> če ti mobile broadband, potem izključi wlan
<sterna> stupid1: a si ?
<sterna> stupid1: napisi
<sterna> ping -c -w 3 google.si
<sterna> er
<sterna> sorry
<sterna> ping -c 3 -w 3 google.si
<sterna> to napis
<sterna> pa povej kaj izpise
<sterna> pol pa se
<sterna> ping -c 3 -w 3 173.194.35.152
<stupid1> Na tel.. prej preko wi fi hot spot, potem usb teether, potem pa je bluetooth net.. steknilo
<sterna> ojej
<dz0ny> sej :)
<sterna> a lahko pejstnes z racunalnika kej?
<dz0ny> izberi eno
<stupid1> bad number of packets to transmit
<stupid1> Wireless pravi povezan..
<dz0ny> prekine vse ostale povezave
<dz0ny> in izberi samo eno
<dz0ny> recimo tether
<stupid1> Ok, brb..
<dz0ny> ne moreš biti preko vsega povezan naenkrat \ O /
<sterna> ubistvu si lahko
<sterna> but it takes
<sterna> a rather large amount knowledge
<sterna> of knowledge
<dz0ny> sterna: :) sej ga lahko naučiš
<sterna> ja pa ja
<stupidBYdefault> fantje?
<stupidBYdefault> preko usb neta sem sedaj uspešno tu... wifi hot spot ne dela..
<stupidBYdefault> am.. je možno, da ga je zmedlo to, da sem kliknil v wireless nastavitvah use as hot spot?
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<stupidBYdefault> i am crashing.. i will catch u tomorow.. i gues
<stupidBYdefault> i am crashing.. i will catch u tomorow.. i guess.. good night
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-26
<stupidBYdefault> jutro vsem
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, hvala za sinoči, da smo vsaj do sem prišli..
<stupidBYdefault> sterna, tudi tebi
<sterna> ja, je to narobe
<sterna> "use as hotspot" pomeni, da si ti access point
<stupidBYdefault> kaj je kdo od vas tukaj pri tušmobilu?
<sterna> mislm da CrazyLemon
<sterna> edini dost nor verjetno :)
<stupidBYdefault> rabil bi tisto cifro, preko katere se pošiljajo sms-i
<stupidBYdefault> sterna? a mi lahko nekaj razložiš?
<stupidBYdefault> laptop ima wifi sprejemnik.. je potem oddajnik (hot spot) le pripravljen program?
<stupidBYdefault> ker, včeraj, ko sem nekaj prčkal, sem zaprčkal sprejem wifi neta.. ampak.. ustvaril na laptopu hot spot..
<sterna> a?
<sterna> nobenega sprejemnika nima
<sterna> vsak wifi je sprejemnik in oddajnik hkrati
<stupidBYdefault> in na kompu mi ne piše tvojega texta nazaj
<sterna> kako bi sicer to kar tipkas prislo do nas?
<sterna> ja, izklopi to
<stupidONphone> Sem.. vsaj mislim..
<stupidONphone> Wi fi, več ne dela..
<stupidBYdefault> test
<sterna> zgleda da dela
<stupidBYdefault> am.. sedaj mi kaže, da je povezan preko auto enthernet.. (tel. usb - tethering)
<stupidBYdefault> sterna, razumem..
<stupidBYdefault> ampak, če odklopim tel. od polnilca, ne bo več neta na tem kompu..
<stupidBYdefault> na ženinem dela normlano, medtem ko pri meni pa se poveže z hot spot, ampak, ne spusti interneta skoz
<stupidONphone> Evo, WiFi, pa ne dela..
<sterna> kaksen hot spot to
<stupidONphone> 2 sta.. en na tel. Da podariš net drugim.. drugi na kompu..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mistral: Razširitev particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39928/#p39928
<stupidBYdefault> hy
<stupidBYdefault> sterna? si tu?
<stupidBYdefault> če odpreš WiFi, lahko narediš novo povezavo.. in to naredi hot spot - da daješ drugim net.. iz kompa!
<stupidBYdefault> in včeraj, sem naredil preko tega povezavo, in se je drugi komp, takoj sparil s tole hot spot zadevo.. le, potem, jih več ni šlo uničit.. npr.. komp, ki se ga sploh nisem dotaknil, še sedaj pravi, da je Z-I-O-N (ime HOT SPOTA) v dosegljivosti
<stupidBYdefault> prebral? da vem, če sem sploh gor?
<sterna> si gor
<sterna> izklopi to
<sterna> pobrisi to povezavo
<stupidBYdefault> sem, a neuspešno
<stupidBYdefault> tako je, kot bi se integrirala s systemom
<stupidBYdefault> edit connections, imam odprto
<stupidBYdefault> wired - auto ethernet 2min ago
<stupidBYdefault> wireless XTC 8 min ago
<stupidBYdefault> mobile, vpn, dsl - empty
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFjoEgYOgRo
<Seniorita> Richard Dawkins Interviews Creationist Wendy Wright (Part 1/7) - YouTube
<stupidBYdefault> am... mislim, da se je včeraj, ko sem želel preko drugega telefona, preko njegovega bluetooth vmesnika narediti net, to zafrkljat
<miha> wassaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zdobersek> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaathn
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Get Your Fingerprint Reader Working in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XVqvYfWdn5k/how-to-get-your-fingerprint-reader-working-in-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [Ubuntu In The Wild] Unity In Use By Norwegian Military  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VRhHtt5t7kw/ubuntu-in-the-wild-unity-in-use-by-norwegian-military
<stupidBYdefault> dan
<msev> živjo
<stupidBYdefault> msev, pozdravljen
<stupidBYdefault> ali pozdravljena
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<msev> tale cinnamon mi v ubuntu ful hitrej dela kot unity :)
<msev> pozdravljen :D
<msev> tko da priporočam cinnamon kot namizno okolje za malo starejše laptope- tm 7 let je moj že str
<msev> 6-7
<stupidBYdefault> am.. eno vprašanje.. uporabljam gnome.. in desno zgoraj imam bel oblaček.. kot dosegljiv.. am.. kje pa lahko vidim kontkte?
<msev> pojma nimam
<stupidBYdefault> msev, imaš kakšen laptop za prodat?
<msev> zaenkrat Å¡e ne
<msev> mogoče je pa na bolhi kaj uporabnega zate
<stupidBYdefault> če boš imel.. jaz tak rabim samo za knjigo..
<stupidBYdefault> ja, sem gledal... samo.. so vsi too good
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<stupidBYdefault> si tu?
<msev> knjigo?
<stupidBYdefault> jap
<msev> kakšno knjigo ne dojamem
<stupidBYdefault> mešanca med sci-fi, vojna/drama in otroško nedolžnostjo :)
<stupidBYdefault> pa za koji k**** mi postane slabo vsakič ko čik prižgem?? bom pa jointe kadu :)
<miha> http://design.canonical.com/2013/03/good-ubuntu-books/ ubuntu for dummies
<Seniorita> Good Ubuntu books? | Ubuntu Design Blog
<miha> stupidBYdefault: http://www.bbt.si/prenosniki cenejš od teh se ti pa itak ne splača kupit?! :)
<Seniorita> Rabljeni prenosniki z garancijo
<miha> sam predlagam..
<miha> stupidBYdefault: glede čikov pa, probi e-čike :)
<TIM> Hehe
<miha> TIM: smešno? :)
<TIM> O ja.. e čiki.. :) analog vs. digital :)
<stupidBYdefault> ta spletna, pa sploh ni slaba
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> hvala ti, miha
<miha> stupidBYdefault: np
<miha> stupidBYdefault: fajn je, ko veš vnaprej, da bo delal. itak se ti pa ne splača kupovat cenej kot core2, ker so zdj core2 že tolk pocen
<miha> core2 pa le še nekak dost hitr za večino stvari
<CrazyLemon> APU FTW!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> !g too much apu
<Seniorita> [3F20] Much Apu About Nothing http://www.snpp.com/episodes/3F20.html
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, saj nisem razumel apu..
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault gugl it
<stupidBYdefault> am... ko si pa že tu, daj mi povej, če morda veš, kje bi našel konatkte od gnoma login screena, desno zgoraj v kotu je oblaček.. folk me najde, jaz njih pa ne
<CrazyLemon> am..kak gnome login screen kontakti?
<stupidBYdefault> ko se ubuntu požene, log in - GNOME.. desno zgoraj v kotu je oblaček.. kateri je povezan z mojim gmail naslovom.. ampak.. kontakti so pa kje?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/zgodnje-vstajanje-ni-za-pametne-clanek-185873
<Seniorita> Zgodnje vstajanje ni za pametne - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> ne vem o kakem oblačku govoriš
<zdobersek> je res, zgodno vstajanje je za genije.
<CrazyLemon> js imam kuverto in ne oblačka
<miha> stupidBYdefault: Emphaty?
<stupidBYdefault> nimam pojma :(
<CrazyLemon> naredi screenshot
<stupidBYdefault> kako?
<zdobersek> lol @ emphaty
<dz0ny> poedit no more in raring?
<dz0ny> argh, argh
<dz0ny> vržejo ven poedit, notr dajo pa nedelujočo stvar od gtranslate
<dz0ny> zgubu živce
<dz0ny> gre na kavo
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, kam greš to? še pridem jaz :)
<dz0ny> dejte me potolažit da nima samo jaz take sreče http://screencloud.net/v/FPYS
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 13:53:22 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> can't translate at all
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš qt?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> priporočaš?
<miha> zdobersek: kaj lolaš?
<sterna> http://termite.apcdn.com/full/98762.png
<zdobersek> emphaty ~~ phaty
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, sam en workaround bi bil
<lynxlynxlynx> no, tud priporočam, gtk je inferioren
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Open Source FPS Game `Red Eclipse` 1.4 Brings Graphical And Gameplay Enhancements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IbTToj9uj-0/open-source-fps-game-red-eclipse-14.html
<CrazyLemon> https://jawbone.com/up
<Seniorita> UP by Jawbone | Know yourself. Live better.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> powergaming rl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: čez pol leta boš pa govoril kako je bikebone kul zadeva
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je bikebone? :D
<dz0ny> namesto na zapestje daš na drog od kolesa :>
<dz0ny> ti čita samo ko voziš, pa jawboen takrat miruje
<zdobersek> 130$
<zdobersek> ugh
<dz0ny> ima pa tudi možnast da se samo polni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ane! daš 130$ da ti izpiše kdaj si šel spat pa koliko si prehodil.. haha :D
<zdobersek> hipster stvar
<sterna> najbols je en arduino met
<sterna> waterproofan s hot glue gunom
<dz0ny> pa s sabo nosit a ne, tko kiborgovsko zgledaš :)
<sterna> ja en un velcro cable tie okol zapestja
<sterna> pa to gor
<sterna> pa mas
<dz0ny> Sem probal z folijo okol zapestja, pa se mi zdi da ima ADC od arduino malce prešvoh resolucijo, sploh ko si fizično neaktiven
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8336942
<Seniorita> Na hišo lastnika Hermes Softlaba padli ročni bombi - Finance.si
<sterna> finance eh?
<miha> :)
<sterna> lihkar me je klicala ena ce bi js narocu finance
<sterna> lahko dobim ogrlico swarovski pa usb kljuc za darilo zravn
<sterna> pa 30% popust za 2 meseca
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1781-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1781-1/
<miha> sterna: kaj še čakaš?
<sterna> tezko recem
<sterna> tok dobra ponudba da se je res tezko upret
<sterna> ampak po drugi strani mi je en cigo lani jeseni poskusil na parkiriscu ob trznici btc zelo ugodno prodat motokultivator
<sterna> tist je bil se boljsi deal
<sterna> pa nism vzel
<sterna> i guess i'm just not made of that enterpreneurial stuff
<stupidBYdefault> VM help
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, si tu?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: shout
<stupidBYdefault> pa.. z torrnetovih sem potegnil dol GOOGLE OS, ki je že v vmdk .. ob zagonu dela, pol pa od log-in.. ne dela - pravi, da nima neta in da je brez neta nemogoče vstopiti
<stupidBYdefault> je že bil na vmdk, zraven je v isti torrentovi mapi še nekaj datotek..  jih je treba kam prestavit? spremeniti?
<yang> morda je samm wifi capable, kot sugaros/olpc
<stupidBYdefault> sugaros/olpc? kaj pa je to?
<yang> rac. za otroke
<stupidBYdefault> na pomoč.. keri ima hitri net??
<stupidBYdefault> http://ubuntuone.com/172MiMikRkBjmcAgBv0lPi
<stupidBYdefault> to so navodila
<stupidBYdefault> mi jih pa ne odpre...
<stupidBYdefault> a dela link??
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, yang,?? kdorkoli?
<LorD_DDooM> Če ti v Chromium OSu ne deluje wifi, v nastavitvah virtualboxa prestavi "Network:Attached to: NAT" v "Network:Attached to: Bridged Adapter" .
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM, sem.. pa ni bilo effecta
<LorD_DDooM> Potem pa prestavi v INTEL PRO adapter
<stupidBYdefault> ok, brb
<stupidBYdefault> am... imava isti VM? oracle imam jaz
<stupidBYdefault> kateri pro pa? več jih je
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<LorD_DDooM> Desktop
<CrazyLemon> http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-_original-1364293375-868508.jpg
<sterna> to sm pa ze vidu
<sterna> a ga loh odneses domov?
<sterna> mislm ce si ga ze placal
<zdobersek> ugh, primorci
<sterna> bi se spodobl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/gostinec-na-obali-gostu-zaracunal-kroznik-clanek-185973
<Seniorita> Gostinec gostu zaračunal krožnik - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> evo še članek
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon,  daj povej ime gostilne, da vem kam ne zaidem :)
<CrazyLemon>  "Da, ampak zato pa imamo na svojem ceniku dve velikosti pic, malo za tiste, ki menijo, da ne morejo pojesti veliko, in veliko. Gre se za pomanjkanje olike. V restavracijo se gre za to, da se tam je, ne pa zato, da se gleda. Nihče nikogar ne sili v nakup. V Ankaranu je pet picerij in nihče nikogar ne sili, da mora priti k nam, zato ne razumem, čemu takšno vznemirjenje. Gre za odraz nerazumevanja delovanja gostinstva in pom
<CrazyLemon> anjkanje olike,"
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault sej piše na računu :)
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. 95% jih ne zaračuna takih neumnosti
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<CrazyLemon> niti se ne pritožujejo ker naročiš eno pico
<stupidBYdefault> aaaa... dve osebi jedli 1 pizzo? pol pa se res ne čudim...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se čudiš?
<stupidBYdefault> samo.. jaz bi krožnik odnesel, če mene vprašaš.. saj imaš račun, da si ga kupil!
<CrazyLemon> +ne
<stupidBYdefault> zakaj ne?
<stupidBYdefault> ali kupila?
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zakaj se čudiš?<CrazyLemon> +ne
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, čudim se - račun - 2€ dodaten krožnik -> če si sam/a jedel/a
<stupidBYdefault> +ne?
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, +ne <- ne razumem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: meni ni nič sporno, sej v tujini ti ob špicah zaračunajo tudi postrežbo in lokacijo (zato ker folk ne plačuje napitnin, kejr je to navada )
<stupidBYdefault> ja to že... razumljivo, če je tak dogovor
<dz0ny> v nemčiji so mi zaračunal možnost uporabe sobnega mini bara :)
<stupidBYdefault> samo, če bi dva jedla, pa bi kasiral dodaten krožnik... te bi ga odnesel s seboj
<stupidBYdefault> e ja, to so meni tudi.. :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am... bil v munchnu..nismo meli rezervacije
<dz0ny> ne, zakaj saj ni potrošni material
<CrazyLemon> nabito polno je bilo
<CrazyLemon> lih so eni šli ven..in nam je natakarca lepo rekla..imate 2 uri časa..
<CrazyLemon> in nam niso zaračunali ne postrežbe ne lokacije ne nič...razn hrane ter pijače
<stupidBYdefault> + krožnik :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja sej pravim je odvisno kje si pa ob katerem času. Recimo v Rimu v restavraciji s pogledom plačaš še lokacijo, v kakšni stranski ulici pa ne
<dz0ny> hec, v Firencah pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> in meni je sporno.. kaj ga pa stane tist še en krožnik + nož + vilica.. nič.. sej ni da je samo tam pršla pa pojedla vsak pol pice.. sta oba tudi pila..
<CrazyLemon> torej sta bila vir prometa.. in njega očitno moti če pride nekdo k njemu ter naroči pijačo
<dz0ny> lej ona dva sta hotela cenej prit skoz ena velka pica je 9€
<dz0ny> dve male so pa recimo 6-7€
<zdobersek> ajej, analizirate stvar v nulo brez potrebe
<zdobersek> natakar je kmet, ocitno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah nehi no.. znan radijec ima več kot  zadovoljivo plačo.. in ne vidim čemu bi šparal na pici :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno :)
<dz0ny> pa tega tud niso povedal, da eni ne pustijo da ješ s krožnika druge osebe, al pa gledaš v kuhinjo :)
<dz0ny> pač bonton
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> v primaveri v kopru kjerkoli sediš vidiš v kuhinjo
<CrazyLemon> torej.. ne smeš gledat? :>
<dz0ny> grem jest :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da boš pojedu več k pol pice :>
<dz0ny> lej to sem že pri dveh gostincih slišal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bo pasta + tune
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny had that yesterday :)
<stupidBYdefault> kdo je iz primorske tu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ↓
<zdobersek> ۞
<CrazyLemon> a bug? :D
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> U+06DE
<stupidBYdefault> vas razumeti... :()
<dz0ny> 퀴
<zdobersek> ࡍ
<sterna> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f46f/index.htm
<Seniorita> Unicode Character 'WOMAN WITH BUNNY EARS' (U+1F46F)
<sterna> nimam glifa v nobenem fontu za to :|
<zdobersek> zakon
<CrazyLemon> 👯
<zdobersek> U FAIL
<CrazyLemon> do i..do i really
<CrazyLemon> or is it maybe you the failee
<zdobersek> U+F41L
<zdobersek> dammit L
<zdobersek> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f46c/index.htm
<Seniorita> Unicode Character 'TWO MEN HOLDING HANDS' (U+1F46C)
<zdobersek> Unicode of equals
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> a kdo ve ce je mozno met rss novice z slikami na spletni strani?
<dz0ny> why not
<dz0ny> če pač rss nima media taga, potegneš prvo sliko v contentu
<dz0ny> kubanc: ne vem pa ali si govoril o consumer-ju ali o producer-ju
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu’s Chinese Spin ‘Kylin’ Adds Custom Icons, Tweaked Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8BD3pUKW0PQ/ubuntus-chinese-spin-kylin-adds-custom-icons-tweaked-theme
<kubanc> razbrano iz tega xml-ja imas v RSS slike http://news.yahoo.com/rss/sports
<Seniorita> Sports News Headlines - Yahoo! News
<stupidBYdefault> can someone create a torrent file for me? cant download.. to bad net
<stupidBYdefault> ups
<zdobersek> FBI gearing up, yee be fucked.
<stupidBYdefault> fantje, zna kdo narediti torrent ? rad bi potegnil dol GOOGLE OS, pa ne morem, ker mi prekinja net
<Aseq> polinkaj datoteko ki jo nucas
<lynxlynxlynx> ne dol vlečt iz brskalnika
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj če je tako zanič, da ne zna nadaljevat prenosa
<stupidBYdefault> ? polinkam kam?
<Aseq> tu objavi link
<stupidBYdefault> probam lahko..
<dz0ny> kubanc: http://jsfiddle.net/ETyC7/8/ poc
<stupidBYdefault> http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/download/vanilla?version=3887.0.2013_03_21_1643-r67d9ef1a&type=virtualbox
<stupidBYdefault> mislim, da je ta
<Seniorita> Chromium OS builds by Hexxeh
<Seniorita> Edit this Fiddle - jsFiddle
<stupidBYdefault> heh, hvala Seniorita
<stupidBYdefault> je pravi
<stupidBYdefault> torej, kaj sedaj naredim?
<Aseq> Ja, jaz ti lahko naredim torrent, samo da mi prenese
<Aseq> Grem pa cez 10min na vecerjo
<stupidBYdefault> car! hvala ti
<stupidBYdefault> ni panike, ti pustim email pa mi pošlješ tja? prosim?
<Aseq> sej je ze preneslo
<stupidBYdefault> srečnež
<CrazyLemon> wget -c pa je :)
<stupidBYdefault> CrazyLemon, povezavo imam preslabo, prekinja mi net... ne browser, ne wget -c ne dela
<stupidBYdefault> saj gre wget -c v terminal, a ne?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: jao tole prenesi http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip
<dz0ny> 60MB
<dz0ny> odpakiraš dvakrat klikneš na chrome in je to to
<dz0ny> you will get the "filling" of chrome os
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, hvala, vse lepo in prav... sedaj rabim samo Å¡e torrent od tega file-a
<stupidBYdefault> povezavo imam preslabo, prekinja mi net... ne browser, ne wget -c ne dela
<dz0ny> a why?
<dz0ny> sej če ti prekine lahko nadaljuje prenos
<stupidBYdefault> chormium mi te opcije ni ponudil...
<stupidBYdefault> ok, razloži več
<dz0ny> wget -c halo
<dz0ny> sej si napisal zgoraj
<dz0ny> curl -z "chrome-linux.zip" -o "chrome-linux.zip" -L "http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip"
<stupidBYdefault> kako pa nadaljuješ?
<dz0ny> je alternativa
<dz0ny> ja sam nadaljuje :)
<stupidBYdefault> aja???
<stupidBYdefault> cool
<stupidBYdefault> se pravi, celo vrstico prepišem??
<dz0ny> curl -z "chrome-linux.zip" -o "chrome-linux.zip" -L "http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip"
<stupidBYdefault> hvala !
<dz0ny> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<dz0ny> curl -z "chrome-linux.zip" -o "chrome-linux.zip" -L "http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip"
<dz0ny> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<dz0ny> logish?
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡e samo 1h 20 min :)
<stupidBYdefault> Cristal
<stupidBYdefault> le ta z o L me zanima
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pomeni kaj?
<dz0ny> -L sledi preusmeritvam
<dz0ny> -z vir za nadaljevanje
<dz0ny> -c nadaljuj v ta isti file
<dz0ny> -o nadaljuj v ta isti file
<dz0ny> drugače pa
<dz0ny> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<dz0ny> man curl
<dz0ny> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<dz0ny> vse pove
<stupidBYdefault> aha, hvala
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡e 5 dni do konca???
<stupidBYdefault>  0 69.9M    0 38119    0     0    134      0   6d 08h  0:04:42   6d 07h     0
<stupidBYdefault> nehalo..
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ curl -z "chrome-linux.zip" -o "chrome-linux.zip" -L "http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip"
<stupidBYdefault>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<stupidBYdefault>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<stupidBYdefault>   0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, idea?
<dz0ny> ponovi ukaz
<dz0ny> pa bo nadaljevalo
<dz0ny> as simple as that
<stupidBYdefault> ne dela
<stupidBYdefault> as simple as that
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ curl -z "chrome-linux.zip" -o "chrome-linux.zip" -L "http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip"
<stupidBYdefault>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<stupidBYdefault>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<stupidBYdefault>   0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<stupidBYdefault> any better idea?
<dz0ny> ah zgleda da ne podpira nadaljevanja
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: tle maš torrent http://burnbit.com/torrent/239406/chrome_linux_zip
<Seniorita> chrome-linux.zip - Burnbit
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, zmagaš..
<stupidBYdefault> povej mi.. to je tiny verzija?
<stupidBYdefault> kot so bili win xp tiny?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> demo
<stupidBYdefault> demo???
<stupidBYdefault> te pa ni demo full Å¡kodljiv?
<dz0ny> vse dela samo samostojno ni
<stupidBYdefault> samostojno=
<dz0ny> ti malo trollaš?
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pomeni trollati?
<stupidBYdefault> baje, so za windowse, bili demo programi Å¡kodljivi...
<CrazyLemon> loooooool
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa to bral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<stupidBYdefault> swp 1
<stupidBYdefault> software power 1
<flyingfree> kaj je kdo kje bral?
<CrazyLemon> flyingfree herija
<CrazyLemon> heri pothead
<flyingfree> o.O
<stupidBYdefault> nevermind flyingfree .. iz mene bedaka se norca delajo.. namesto, da bi me učili
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<flyingfree> aja :S
<CrazyLemon> učit se moraš sam.. če pa misliš da ti bo vse servirano na pladnju boš pač stupidBYdefault for life :)
<flyingfree> haha, tota je zaj bila nizka
<CrazyLemon> ni nizka..realna
<stupidBYdefault> jap!
<flyingfree> ok, ok :))
<flyingfree> ljudje, mene zanima kakšen gui uporabljate v linuxih?
<stupidBYdefault> grem googlat, da ti odgovorim
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<zdobersek> tty, GUI je za hipsterje
<sterna> flyingfree: ce misls kero namizno okolje, potem kde
<stupidBYdefault> koliko the namiznih okolij pa je?
<frojnd> K sm se namizje uporablal je blo to KDE
<flyingfree> ja namizno okolje sem mislil
<flyingfree> kde še nisem nikoli poskusil :S čudno
<stupidBYdefault> to je zaradi imena.. ne zveni :)
<flyingfree> haha, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu pride s Å¡kratom
<flyingfree> kaj pa ti uporabljaš stupidBYdefault ?
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da če si samo ubuntujal, je kar logično, da poznaš samo škrata
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, ne
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu pride s palčkom
<stupidBYdefault> am.. nimam pojma.. vem, da je z nekim.. ne vem, ker imam auto login pa gre vse mimo mene
<flyingfree> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡krati in viline se uporabljajo pri razvoju programov :)
<stupidBYdefault> kot vse poprej v mojem življenju :)
<flyingfree> uporablja kdo awesome al kak drugi tiling wm?
<frojnd> xmonad
<flyingfree> xmonad je zakon, a? :$
<flyingfree> ga že dolgo nisem uporabljal
<frojnd> ubistvu je prvi tilling  wm k sm ga in ga uporablam
<dz0ny> ratpoison :)
<flyingfree> jaz sem bil malo na njem, dokler nisem spoznal awesome..
<flyingfree> ratpoison, to pa je res smešno ime.. vsaj meni, haha
<dz0ny> pr ratpoison je kul da lahko minimalni dock nardiš
<dz0ny> sam ga nihče ne razvija več
<frojnd> why you need dock? :P
<dz0ny> frojnd: neki sem se igral z turističnim terminalom kjer je gor samo chrome firefox pa steam
<dz0ny> pa bi moralo bit user friendly :)
<frojnd> haha :D
<dz0ny> lxde je sedaj popularen
<dz0ny> za to kar sem misli jaz početi
<frojnd> saj tilling wm so najbolj user friendly
<frojnd> no vsaj zame..
<frojnd> that's why we love Linux
<flyingfree> frojnd, ja, hhehe
<flyingfree> jaz sploh ne morem več drugo uporabljati kot pa tiling
<flyingfree> če pa enostavno vse gre enostavno pa hitro
<frojnd> flyingfree: ja, pa ne spreminja se prevec :)
<flyingfree> to glih ja
 * dz0ny tle še nisem nič hypal danes, zato https://soundcloud.com/float-fall/someday
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> holy fck kako glasno letalo
<CrazyLemon> kot da bi šel kamion mimo hiše..s hitrostjo 100kmph
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: NLP :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny NLP niso tako glasni :D
<CrazyLemon> kul komad btw :)
<zdobersek> shoot that loud soab down
<CrazyLemon> zmanjkalo troutov :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLtvBk2JaWU
<Seniorita> Float Fall - (My) Werewolf (Live on 3FACH) - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] WPS Office for Linux Looks Like Microsoft Office, But Isn’t  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oQzDMlynaI0/wps-office-for-linux-looks-like-microsoft-office-but-isnt
<stupidBYdefault> joj, kaj bi dal, da bi imel normalen net.. jaz bom šele naslednje leto izvedel, kaj je dz0ny objavil... kako se te naj sploh kaj učim?? :)
<sterna> preseli se.
<CrazyLemon> naroči se na normalen net pa ga boš mel.. sej je cena tam tam :)
<dz0ny> lol tole od omg
<stupidBYdefault> saj sem se... samo kurc, če sem isti tel. obdržal :)
<stupidBYdefault> ja, tega pa ne morem...
<sterna> preselu si se?
<sterna> nekam kjer ni optike?
<sterna> napaka.
<stupidBYdefault> najprej moremo rešiti zapuščinsko... pol pa, ko se spet preselim, lahko končno na svoje ime, na svoj flet in vzamem the best of cheapest :)
<stupidBYdefault> ni šlo drugače.. žena je ostala sama, dediči bi jo izmaličili.. morem ji stati ob strani
<stupidBYdefault> sodediči.. so pravi prasci.. nič ne dovolijo, nič ne plačujejo, denar pa vsi želijo
<stupidBYdefault> jaz bi si že zdavnaj vzel stacionarni net.. pa... kurc, če imamo "ljudi" na Zemlji
<stupidBYdefault> no, k sreči nismo vsi isti
<sterna> what
<sterna> reci zeni naj se odpove dediscini in se preselita skupaj nekam severno od alp
<sterna> nobenga smisla se nima tle ubadat s sodstvom ali sorodniki
<stupidBYdefault> hja..  to pa bi šlo, če ona ne bi 30 živela tu in se dejansko zakoreninila tu... sedaj pa bodi ti tisti, ki reže te korenine
<stupidBYdefault> res je...
<stupidBYdefault> samo...
<stupidBYdefault> če si broke, ti je to zadnji vir, da si nabereš denar na kup, kupiš neki flet...
<sterna> ne rabis kupovat flata
<sterna> v bistvu noces kupovat flata
<stupidBYdefault> ? kaj pa naj?
<sterna> takoj ko to nardis mas ogromen mlinski kamen
<sterna> ja placas 150 na mesec za sobico
<stupidBYdefault> ki ni tvoja, ki ti jo lahko vsak maže... nekdo ima besedo nad teboj?
<stupidBYdefault> 150€ na mesec, za tujo stvar...
<sterna> ja?
<stupidBYdefault> ona tega ne bi želela...
<stupidBYdefault> je vseeno imela svoj mir, v svoji sobi
<sterna> kaj ma pa veze z zeljami to?
<sterna> meanwhile, in the real world
<stupidBYdefault> gledaš za naprej?
<sterna> bo porabla 10 let svojga cajta in za 30 let zivcov
<sterna> da bo podedovala nekej kar ne bo vredno nic
<sterna> bo pa njeno.
<stupidBYdefault> hej, sterna.. povej ti to njej.. daj.. hodi okoli s plavo oko
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> spravi jo na irc, ji lahko takoj povem
<sterna> edina rec, ki si jo resnicno lastis, je tvoj um
<stupidBYdefault> saj ne bo podedovala.. je že... 1/5 njena.. samo.. sodediči bi radi to prodali, njo jebejo v glavo na vsakem koraku.. sami pa so preživeti do zob, do konec življenja, če nehajo delat danes.. za svojo družinsko sočlanico, pa nočejo niti vedeti...
<stupidBYdefault> saj že bere zraven
<stupidBYdefault> evo, bere
<sterna> no, jaz bi to prodal in sel
<stupidBYdefault> grem na čik
<sterna> ha? ce je ze njeno pa sploh ne vidim problema
<stupidBYdefault> ja... in če je vredno 350, pa ti želi sodišče to prodati za manj kot 20 na dražbi, ker se drugi sodediči ne želijo zmeniti?
<stupidBYdefault> 1/5 je njena
<stupidBYdefault> 4/5 je od drugih 4 dedičev
<stupidBYdefault> 4+ 1 dedič
<stupidBYdefault> njena je 1/5
<sterna> ja pol pac reces "gonite se" in gres zivet po svoje
<sterna> z 20 jurji lahko udobno prezivis dve leti kot najemnik ne da bi moral sluzit placo
<stupidBYdefault> in pol?
<stupidBYdefault> po 2 letih?
<sterna> 16 ur casa na dan imas 2 leti da delas na svojih biznisih.
<sterna> v tem casu se pa ze mora najt tudi kaj profitabilnega
<stupidBYdefault> res je
<stupidBYdefault> ja, to je res...
<sterna> napises kuharsko knjigo, postavis v centru mesta stant ki prodaja vegansko pecivo, upokojencem ponujas hitro in poceni nakupovanje vsega kar rabijo prek telefona
<sterna> vse zivo se da delat
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> nihce ni rekel da je life easy, ampak ce jaz ne bi imel te sluzbe
<sterna> bi pa kurisko sluzbo na biciklu odprl
<stupidBYdefault> pismo.. pa veš, da pravkar isto razmišljam?
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> imaš še kakšno idejo?
<sterna> neomejeno.
<stupidBYdefault> ti pustim mail?
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> vprasanje je samo kaj te veseli
<sterna> kaj lahko z zagonom in strastjo delas
<stupidBYdefault> uf.. veseli.. me veliko
<stupidBYdefault> veseli me avto, komp .. delo z ljudmi
<stupidBYdefault> sem bil taxist.. je bilo super, dokler ni prišla recesija..
<sterna> jaz dejansko rad trogam 20 kil fotografske opreme po hribih, da potem lahko posnamem na primer http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/BC3ASiPmqfcxyxfVqzNpkBLz-lE.jpg
<sterna> hm
<sterna> bi pa mislu da je v recesiji boljse kot kadar je ni
<stupidBYdefault> trogaš?
<sterna> nosim.
<sterna> v ljubljani ima prakticno vsako teslo svoj avto
<sterna> in tudi cuti potrebo premikat ga po mestu vsak dan, da so ceste malo bolj zabasane
<stupidBYdefault> heh.. ja, sem opazil.. so me ruknili, ko sem bil v LJ
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> sterna.. oblake že vidim :)
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡it.. niso oblaki, vrhovi so :)
<stupidBYdefault> pa Å¡e kar nalaga...
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> am... povej mi.. se ukvarjaš kaj s photoshopom?
<sterna> ne
<stupidBYdefault> fuck...
<stupidBYdefault> bi nujno rabil enega, ki se..
<sterna> dekle se, ampak ni poceni
<stupidBYdefault> aja? no, moja žena rabi plakat za njeno monokomedijo..
<stupidBYdefault> 1% od tistih dveh let..
<stupidBYdefault> ko si rekel, v dveh letih.. no, to bi bil en poizkus
<sterna> to pa ne rabs photoshopa
<sterna> to rabs eno dobro fotko pa en dobr font
<sterna> ce hoces risat pa bols illustrator
<stupidBYdefault> am.. ja.. ona je razmišljala, da bi imela brez svoje fotke..
<sterna> sej ne rabis svoje fotke
<sterna> loh je fotka ne vem
<sterna> enga ventila
<stupidBYdefault> ne, jaz se na to ne spoznam..
<stupidBYdefault> aja.. to si mislil..
<sterna> mislm, moras met fotko za katero imas pravice
<sterna> ampak ne rabi bit na fotki karkoli specificnega
<stupidBYdefault> pravice?
<stupidBYdefault> uf.. Å¡e to...
<sterna> ja ne mores kar zgooglat ene xy fotke
<stupidBYdefault> ups
<sterna> vzames fotoaparat pa slikas en motiv k ma neko zvezo
<sterna> s predstavo
<sterna> kaj js vem kaj
<sterna> al pa najdes fotografijo k je creative commons licencirana
<sterna> in jo smes uporabiti
<stupidBYdefault> se pravi slike z googla niso ok??
<sterna> seveda ne
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡it..
<sterna> kako si si pa predstavljal da bi ble ok?
<sterna> ce nekaj objavis na svoji spletni strani to na noben nacin ne pomeni, da to lahko kdorkoli kar uporablja
<stupidBYdefault> zamislila sva si odersko zaveso, kos odra, pa stari mic..
<sterna> to je cist ok
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> am, sterna? si zainteresiran, da bi si izmenjala maile, pa ti tja pošljem slike, ki bi bile kasneje zložene skupaj?
<stupidBYdefault> pa tvoja, če bo za, naj pove razumno ceno..
<sterna> ta bo tezka
<sterna> ker ma ful dela
<sterna> js pa tut
<sterna> za razumno ceno zadnje case rajsi bluziva z otroci al pa leziva v pojstli
<stupidBYdefault> kaj sem edini srečnež tu, ki ne more imeti otrok?
<stupidBYdefault> grem dol...
<sterna> ne rabis otrok
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Jolidrive Adds Ubuntu One Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7vJDSRRfuLw/jolidrive-adds-ubuntu-one-support
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unofficial Google Drive Client `Insync` Pricing Revealed, Out Of Beta For Windows And Mac  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IPC6FrcEbQc/unofficial-google-drive-client-insync.html
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/backlotmusic/oblivion-feat-susanne-sundf-r/s-P3MME
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get A Classic Style Menu In Unity With The Latest Drawers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yqmN9qNuaM8/get-classic-style-menu-in-unity-with.html
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-27
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<stupidBYdefault> jutro vsem
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, tisto, kar si mi sinoči poslal - chrome - linux, je prišlo dol
<stupidBYdefault> samo.. dalje ne vem..
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/599506_486136584774686_927230819_n.jpg
<CrazyMelon> true that
<sterna> :asians:
<CrazyMelon> prvc slisal studenta da se je opravicil za zamudo :D
<msev> a pr vs tut tole programsko središče vse upočasni :D
<dz0ny> jutro
<msev> jutro
<dz0ny> msev aceloma rajsi konzolo uporabljam za namescanje
<msev> ja js tut nekak
<msev> tole programsko središče so pa čist fail-al
<miha> !t en sl related news
<Seniorita> sorodne novice
<miha> !t en sl related files
<Seniorita> povezane datoteke
<miha> !t en sl related links
<Seniorita> sorodne povezave
<dz0ny> q: kako bi z sed Kevd\'r spremenl v Kevd-r
<dz0ny> tole ne gre sed -i "s/Kevd\'r/Kevd-r/"
<dz0ny> sed -i "s/Kevd\\\'r/Kevd-r/"
<dz0ny> nasel
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<miha> a se sam men zdi take stvari nepregledne
<miha> čudaki :p
<dz0ny> mam se hujsi problem ko je nekomu uspelo kontrolne znake spravit v html
<dz0ny> vsi parserji crknejo ko to vidijo
<lynxlynxlynx> je takoj bolj pregledno, če uporabiš kaj drugega kot / za ločilo polj
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če moraš delat s potmi, ker je potem poln enih \/\/
<dz0ny> http://design.canonical.com/2013/03/three-main-types-of-user-behaviour-found-in-ubuntu-com-testing/
<Seniorita> Three main types of user behaviour found in ubuntu.com testing | Ubuntu Design Blog
<miha> jej, dobu nov e-čik
<miha> končno dost e-dima
<miha> :D
<sterna> poor addict.
<miha> thx :*
<sterna> i know how you feel
<sterna> grem po se eno nutelo.
<miha> :DDD
<sterna> http://jezus.si:81/render?target=bitcoin.*.transactions&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-30days
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Top 10 New Features in GNOME 3.8  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Bk4PTuoRv-8/10-best-features-in-gnome-3-8
<dz0ny> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/thomson-reuters/130326/exclusive-open-software-group-files-complaint-eu-against-micros
<Seniorita> Exclusive - Linux users file EU complaint against Microsoft
<msev> ej folk a bo cinammon priložen uradnemu 13.04
<msev>  a kdo ve?
<dz0ny> prek ppa
<sterna> kva je sploh ta cimet
<msev> cimet je hud
<sterna> ja, kaj je to
<sterna> na pejdzu nc ne pise
<msev> namizno okolje
<sterna> kaj to je
<sterna> aja
<sterna> isto k kde
<msev> tko ful je bl lahk kot unity
<msev> mi bolj tekoče dela na mojem starem laptopu
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> no sej kde je zlo heavy
<sterna> kr mal prevec
<msev> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<Seniorita> Cinnamon
<sterna> ja sej sm vidu page
<sterna> pa nikjer ne pise kaj to je :)
<sterna> About manjka
<msev> hud je ta workspace switcher k pride zravn
<sterna> to mam pa tut js v plazmi
<msev> k lahko okna premikaš iz enga  v druzga pa poimenuješ workspace
<msev> pa une sticky kote ma že stock notr
<msev> k jh dobiš šele z unity tweakom al kko že
<msev> appleti so hudi pr cinnamonu tut
<msev> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/cinnamon
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Details of package cinnamon in raring
<msev> a pol bo dejansko tm zravn ostalih Kubuntu pa to
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> js bom kr na kde ostal pomoje
<dz0ny> od minta privzet dm je
<dz0ny> meni je najbolj všeč, http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready
<Seniorita> When it's Ready | elementary
<dz0ny> ko bo stable bo verrjetno zamenjal unity
<sterna> luskan zgleda ja
<sterna> v cem se pa widgete pise?
<sterna> oz. te
<sterna> desklete pa applete?
<dz0ny> vala (VM za c kodo)
<dz0ny> toolkit je gtk
<sterna> ugh
<sterna> ok po pa mogoce ne bom :)
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> super izgleda ta luna
<msev> al kko se imenuje ta launcher
<dz0ny> dock
<dz0ny> maš elementry ppa
<msev> mislm celo okolje
<dz0ny> grrr in ta php
<zdobersek> i hear ya brotha
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič sem zajebal na to temo
<lynxlynxlynx> neki je blo skupi za zmetat na novo, pa mi ni ratalo s pythonom na strežniku niti ehlo ven spravt in sem potem spet pristal na php
<lynxlynxlynx> probal oba cgi handlerja, pa nič, potem se je pa že počasi mudilo
<dz0ny> meh jaz sem pa včeraj bemtil nad php, zadnja stable izdaja namreč sploh ne gre čez njihove unit teste, pa je baje kr ok WTF
<dz0ny> recimo set locale ne dela
<dz0ny> in potem namesto slo koledarjev dobiš angleške
<CrazyLemon> http://www.evanscycles.com/pages/eu-offers-and-promotions              če kerega kolesarja zanima :)
<Seniorita> Evans Cycles | EU offers and promotions
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8337040
<Seniorita> Kako bi se T-2 dokopal do omrežja - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-03-27%2020%3A11%3A48.png    svašta :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno majo zelo radi tinymce :)
<dz0ny> hehe lol
<zdobersek> clap clap, v screenshotu mi to ponudis ...
<zdobersek> 2013!
<CrazyLemon> click on it..nao!
<zdobersek> sej sem!
<zdobersek> in mi je zal!
<CrazyLemon> liar
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.8 Released - See What's New [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/34k4mvnbhXY/gnome-38-released-see-whats-new-video.html
<miha> ne dela link
<dz0ny> miha: http://screencloud.net/v/EjUE
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:27:02 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> err http://screencloud.net/v/kmsu
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 21:04:59 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> ce kdo rabi free paket za new relic https://rpm.newrelic.com/signup?product[level]=Standard&product[commitment]=Monthly&subscription[number_of_hosts]=1&partnership_id=295
<Seniorita> Account signup - New Relic
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.8 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GF8MfdCU3FE/gnome-3-8-released
<frojnd> http://sflphone.org/features
<Seniorita> Features | SFLphone - SIP/IAX2 softphone and VoIP client for GNU Linux
<frojnd> and it works
<frojnd> edino skoda, ker ne podpira sms -ov
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mark Shuttleworth ‘Most Disruptive Name in Computing’ Says Forbes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t1flDyM9uhU/mark-shuttleworth-named-most-disruptive-name-in-computing-2013
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> uuu
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<sterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> o sterna
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-28
<miha> jutro
<alfi`> oh hai :)
<zdobersek> OHAI
<miha> čokoladna e-cigareta je pa okusna stvar :D
<zdobersek> vnanje gorice! http://www.telegraaf.nl/tv/opmerkelijk/21427684/__Supersnel_een_fiets_jatten__.html
<Seniorita> Supersnel een fiets jatten - Nieuws | Altijd op de hoogte van het laatste nieuws met Telegraaf.nl [Opmerkelijk]
<lynxlynxlynx> kumi najdem en sprejemljiv laptop, ampak ker ni gor kompletnih specifikacij, pišem trgovcu (dve vrsti mrežnih in ene ne delajo)
<lynxlynxlynx> in oni ne odgovorijo
<lynxlynxlynx> kriza pa taka -.-
<dz0ny> grr upgrade, zjebal sistem
<zdobersek> dz0ny: raring?
<dz0ny> yep
<zdobersek> po rebootu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> unity-common pa se neki
<zdobersek> hah, sem lih naredu upgrade, sam rebootal se nisem
<zdobersek> aja, unity?
<zdobersek> is not a problem for me ..
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sss9aNbtEpA
<Seniorita> Chase & Status - No Problem - YouTube
<zdobersek> gremo na cesto! later.
<dz0ny> Slovenski tablični računalnik http://www.xpad.si/si/tablicni-racunalniki/tablicni-racunalniki-9inch/tablicni-racunalnik-xpadw90.html/ prvič slišim
<Seniorita> Xpad - 9.7" - Tablični računalniki
<lupastro> http://www.priceangels.com/4GB-WM-VIA8850-cortex-A9-Android-4-0-3-Tablet-PC-with-7-inch-TFT-Capacitive-Touch-Screen--Black--s722443.html
<Seniorita> WM8850 4GB Cortex A9 1.5GHZ Android 4.0.3 Tablet PC with 7" Touch Screen (Black) - WorldWide Free Shipping
<lupastro> cca 100€ bolj poceni
<lupastro> ma kje je trik, da narediš eno zadevo, ki praktično že obstaja in je več kot enkrat dražja kot na trgu...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ga delajo v sloveniji?
<lynxlynxlynx> lupastro: ja to je bistvo trika
<lynxlynxlynx> kdor ne pozna al pa kdor raje kupuje slovensko ...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: made in china :)
<CrazyLemon> torej vendarle ni slovenski tablični računalnik :D
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx: ma to je že podjebavanje....sej razumem, če nisi dovolj brihta, a si vzameš 5 min časa in pogledaš malo po netu...
<dz0ny> hihi http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/tablicni-racunalniki-dodatki/tablicni-racunalniki/ostalo/xpad-9-7-wm8850-1286190107.html?aclct=1364403025
<Seniorita> xpad 9.7 wm8850 :: bolha.com
<lynxlynxlynx> sej piše samo "slovenska znakma"
<lynxlynxlynx> torej trademark
<CrazyLemon> He added: "These attacks are peaking at 300 Gbps (gigabits per second).
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21954636
<Seniorita> BBC News - Global internet slows after 'biggest attack in history'
<dz0ny> ja to je bolj malo 2.5Tbps je peak prometa tko cez dan, pa itak majo locene povezave z google in ostalimi zadevami.
<dz0ny> pa tisti 300Gbps ni mišljen na eno točko amapk skupaj na celotno njihovo mrežo
<CrazyLemon> vseeno.. 300Gbps ni malo.. je kr številčen botnet :)
<dz0ny> pa ni botnet
<CrazyLemon> kako pa ddosajo če ne z boti?
<dz0ny> pač pa dns strežniki ki odgovarjajo na zahtevke z omrežij iz katerih sploh nebi smeli
<dz0ny> spoofajo dns lookup, najdeš end odprt dns strežnik ga vprašaš dej mi resolvaj to domeno, spofaš pa return address
<dz0ny> ki je tvoja tarča
<CrazyLemon> a je tok odprtih dns strežnikov da so lahk ustvarili za 300gbps prometa?
<alfi> uuff
<alfi> 300giga
<dz0ny> 16k+ pa večina jih ima gigabitne povezave
<dz0ny> to ni un tvoj ruter ki zmore 10mbps max
<CrazyLemon> a ni.. še dobr..k sm se bal da ne bo pron pravočasno zdownloadan :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> http://openresolverproject.org/heatmap-20130324.png
<dz0ny> aja ni jih sam 16k ampak 25m
<dz0ny> če se prav spomim je eden govoro da je bil peax slo > google 6.8Gbps
<dz0ny> če ti to v perspektivo malo postavi :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mike0: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39929/#p39929
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39930/#p39930
<dz0ny> ^^ tr, for, tr useradd, cp, chown, echo
<dz0ny> za vsak slučaj še https://slo-tech.com/forum/t562146
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1782-1: libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1782-1/
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooooooo zdobersek !!!
 * sasa84 se obesi zdobersek okoli vratu
<sasa84> *đezva na plati*
<sterna> o
 * sasa84 ponudi zdobersek dišečo kavico in čokolado
<sasa84> o sterna
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala!
<zdobersek> COFEEEETS
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/03/nov_skandal_v_veliki_britaniji_namesto_jagnjetine_pasje_meso.aspx
<Seniorita> Nov Å¡kandal v Veliki Britaniji: namesto jagnjetine pasje meso? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> ughh
<sasa84> bljak
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> raj papam CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 same dog meat :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> (05:20:53 PM) sasa84: raj papam CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> pejta na pvt no
<yang> pasje meso nic takega
<yang> kitajci in korejci to jedo
<yang> kakk ves
<yang> kako ves da je bljakk sasa, saj ga se nisi jedla
<yang> baje nardijo zlo dober golaz celo iz podgan nekje v angliji sem 1x bral
<yang> vazno je da neves kaj pojes
<yang> da ti ni takoj slabo
<yang> kitovo meso je recimo dost okusno to sem probal
<CrazyLemon> a si zihr da je bilo kitovo meso?
<yang> ja na norveskem ga je veliko
<yang> kitov puding pa je sploh ena boljsih sladic
<yang> to je iz tolsce
<yang> morjo ponucat mast ki seztavlja glavnino kita
<sasa84> lej yang ...sej enim se pa naše krvavice gabijo....no, sej jst jih tud ne jem
<sasa84> ampak... pač različni okusi
<sasa84> sicer pa tud CrazyLemon neb papcala... tiste kosti obirala... noup!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 liar liar pants on fire
<sasa84> pf
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon fatty fatty pants are sweaty
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true :(
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> zdobersek, mislm.... jst raj kofe s tabo pijm kt pa grizljam CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..a res?
<CrazyLemon> [17:20:54] <sasa84> raj papam CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, raj papam tebe kt kužate
<sasa84> ampak nasprot zdobersek+coffee  pa nimaš šans
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej.. sj je v redu
<sasa84> sorčika
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: suck.it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a priporočaš kake bidone? take bl trpežne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst bom preklopu na camelbak, sam najt jih moram v SLO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povsod so :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi js če ne najdem nič bolšega ali camelbak ali pa elite
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: minchin je dal na net nov komad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZeWPScnolo
<Seniorita> Thank You God - Tim Minchin - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sam bi raje camelbak big chill recimo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje? :>
<sasa84> oooo a ta tip k si mi že 1x poslal :)
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek valy.si.. extremevital.com .. pa še kaj bi se našlo :)
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, big chill je 0.75l, take moram potem tud jst vzet
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84!
<sasa84> se tipkamo zvečer
<sasa84> cuai a tutti
<sasa84> ciao
<sasa84> !
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<zdobersek> eh, big chill je termobidon, to je za sminkerje
<zdobersek> uh, dost poceni so ratal tile camelbaki
 * dz0ny ugh, websocket sem preimenoval v webcocket clap,clap
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, si tu?=
<stupidBYdefault> mi lahko kdo malo pomaga?
<Grumpek> odvisno... nisem nek strucko, sam lahko pa poslusam :)
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, mi je poslal en link za google-linux.zip  no, zadeva je prispela na komp, ampak.. kako jo pognati ?
<stupidBYdefault> PS: sem razpakiral..
<Grumpek> aha... probaj z ./ime_fajla
<Grumpek> pa prej mu dej x flag: chmod +x ime_fajla
<Grumpek> mogoce bos moral bit root
<stupidBYdefault> tole je bil link...
<stupidBYdefault> "http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_ChromiumOS/190714/chrome-linux.zip"
<stupidBYdefault> any1?
<Grumpek> ./chrome
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... upgradal sem na Quantal, upgrade mi je onemogočil dodatne vire (virtualbox,...), sedaj jih hočem ročno poeditirati in omogočiti, pa ne gre
<Matthai> vpraša za geslo, potem pa ne naredi nič
<stupidBYdefault> Sterna, si tu?
<sterna> mhm
<dz0ny> za intermezzo https://soundcloud.com/majical-cloudz/childhoods-end
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: ?
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> Matthai: mislim da boš moral spremeniti ročno tudi izdajo
<dz0ny> na roke je pod /etc/apt/lists.d/ ce hoces gui se da lepo z ubuntu tweak
<Matthai> saj na roke znam, ampak hočem z GUI
<dz0ny> :D
<Matthai> po moje je to bug
<dz0ny> Matthai: edina stvar ki bi še kaj blokirala je to da v ozadju apt update teče
<dz0ny> preko apt-daemon je lock in software sources to pogledajo
<Matthai> hehe, ubuntu tweak mi javi opozorilo "pri uporabi tretjih virov obstaja varnostno tveganje"
<Matthai> klik na OK gumb ne naredi nič, zapreti okna ne morem
<Matthai> vpraša pa drug pop up da so na voljo novi podatki virov, jih žćelite posodobiti (ne / da) - spet neaktivno okno
<Matthai> katastrofa :-)
<Matthai> killall -9 ubuntu-tweak - to vedno dela :->
<dz0ny> Matthai: ... novi podatki virov, jih žćelite posodobiti ... je nekaj drugega
<dz0ny> en interni katalog ppa-jev
<dz0ny> joj http://screencloud.net/v/pZ6V
<Seniorita> Slika Ozadja LJUBEZEN HD | ScreenCloud
<sterna> v cem je pa to fora dz0ny ?
<sterna> drugac ce rabs nice slikco za ozadje je pink floyd best
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<dz0ny> 1. prevod, 2. tlačil so v ubuntu tweak
<dz0ny> jutro
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/pinkfloydians.jpg
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, bi te smel prositi za malo pomoči kako naložiti to?
<sterna> kako naloziti kaj?
<dz0ny> poženeš chrome tako ikonco z kolesji ima :)
<stupidBYdefault> ampak je ni...
<stupidBYdefault> edino, kar je, je .png
<stupidBYdefault> je to mogoče datoteka brez končnice "chrome", za katero ne ve, s čem jo naj odpre?
<dz0ny> aha
<dz0ny> odpri terminal
<stupidBYdefault> ready
<dz0ny> primi vleci spusti v terminal tisti chrome
<dz0ny> pritisni enter
<stupidBYdefault> bash: /home/tim/Desktop/chrome-linux/chrome: cannot execute binary file
<stupidBYdefault> morda chrome.1?
<dz0ny> nope nared se to
<dz0ny> napis
<dz0ny> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<dz0ny> chmod +x
<dz0ny> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<dz0ny> presledek pa spet primi vleci spusti
<stupidBYdefault> lahko skipneš \\ :) me je zdobersek naučil, da berem kdo mi kaj kopira
<dz0ny> :)
<stupidBYdefault> nova vrstica se je pojavila..
<dz0ny> zgledad bi moralo chmod +x ''nekinekineki/chome'
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ chmod +x '/home/tim/Desktop/chrome-linux/chrome'
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<dz0ny> mhm no zdej pa ponovi samo vleci primi spusti
<stupidBYdefault> bash: /home/tim/Desktop/chrome-linux/chrome: cannot execute binary file
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<dz0ny> si namestil 32bitni ali 64bitni ubuntu?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. mislim, da 32, ker sem se bal, da če bi prišel v stik z 32bit kompom, da ne bi delal ..
<dz0ny> pol ne moreš chromeos poganjat
<stupidBYdefault> aha, cool
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> lahko pa sam zgradiš program za 32bit os :)
<stupidBYdefault-> kakšna ideja kako bi lahko izprobal ta OS?
<stupidBYdefault-> imaš morda link do solaris OS?
<dz0ny> od hexxeh virtualbox
<dz0ny> joj stupidBYdefault, čemu mamo pa google
<stupidBYdefault-> bi te lahko prosil, da mi še enkrat pošlješ link?
<dz0ny> kaj boš pa rabil solaris os?
<stupidBYdefault-> če pa jaz vedno naletim na nekek čudne zadeve..
<stupidBYdefault-> rad bi malo preizkusil zadeve, da vidim, kaj in kako..
<stupidBYdefault-> u know?
<stupidBYdefault-> need 2 explore..
<stupidBYdefault-> .
<dz0ny> http://burnbit.com/torrent/239610/ChromeOS_Vanilla_3887_0_2013_03_21_1643_r67d9ef1a_VirtualBox_zip
<Seniorita> ChromeOS-Vanilla-3887.0.2013_03_21_1643-r67d9ef1a-VirtualBox.zip - Burnbit
<dz0ny> si spet na uni slabi povezavi ne ?
<stupidBYdefault-> edina, ki jo premorem.. za torrente.. v mestu so za wi fi izklopili za torrente..
<stupidBYdefault-> :(
<dz0ny> mas pa tudi http://distribution.hexxeh.net/archive/vanilla/3887.0.2013_03_21_1643-r67d9ef1a/ChromeOS-Vanilla-3887.0.2013_03_21_1643-r67d9ef1a-VirtualBox.zip
<dz0ny> choose
<dz0ny> solarisa pa ne bom lepil
<CrazyLemon> nesramnež
<stupidBYdefault-> ai
<stupidBYdefault-> res je
<stupidBYdefault-> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :) ti, am
<dz0ny> a mamo mi kak pravila na forumu
<stupidBYdefault-> pa tale vanilla, gre full nikamor dol.. 4%
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imamo.. označena so kot "Pravila" :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/rules/
<Seniorita> Pravila - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny> kaj pa če folk prosi da jim rešim domače naloge
<dz0ny> kam da m to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a prosi na privat?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> samo malo preveč očitno na vse možne forume lepi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej sm premaknu temo pod programiranje
<dz0ny> pa v napačno kategorijo
<dz0ny> ja prej je blo pod programi :)
<dz0ny> pol sem dal pod ukazna vrstica
<dz0ny> gee a temu se reče program
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja :)
<stupidBYdefault-> dz0ny, kaj je možno, da meni ne delo normalno torrent?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny počaki še kak mesec..bodo bl zahtevne ratale naloge pri operacijskih sistemih :D
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault-: ne vem, ne zaznavam na daljavo
<stupidBYdefault-> :)
<stupidBYdefault-> noter piše Got a lisht of 1 peers 3 mins ago 0 seeders 1 leechers
<stupidBYdefault-> se pravi, da bo doli 1× nikoli?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t562146
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivi so ti "treba je narest do 5. aprila"
<dz0ny>      CrazyLemon http://cluepon.net/ras/gizmodo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul..ty
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-29
<miha> dan
<zdobersek> ditto
<zdobersek> pac ... dan.
<miha> ena postna slika http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-XvtzU9Kh_e4/UGMTHrI7YEI/AAAAAAAAENI/8k5C7HkZylw/s1600/ste-ta-teden-ze-jedli-ribe.jpg
<yangxy> lol
<yangxy> a unadva mata se kr oddajo ?
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> zenska ma zdej neki na nacionalki afaik
<sterna> http://jezus.si:81/render?target=cactiStyle%28bitcoin.*.transactions%29&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-24hour
<sterna> mad profits
<yangxy> sterna: kmalu bos miljonar
<sterna> ja to je blo +10% v 4 urah
<sterna> sicer sm spal ko se je zgodil, tko da sm zamudu priliko
<sterna> ampak sm vseen 0.3 btc zasluzu k sm meu nametane ene manjse bide not dost nizko
<yangxy> LTCjev mas kej
<sterna> ne
<sterna> ne vem kje se jih kup
<sterna> sm razmislu neki sam mam ful mal cajta zdej
<sterna> ta trading je prov bedn job
<sterna> clovk je cist zivcn
<sterna> i have to replace myself with a very small shell script
<yangxy> ;)
<yangxy> kok pa jih naminas v enmu dnevu
<yangxy> a se pokrije elektrika stroskovno ?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> nc ne minam
<yangxy> aha
<sterna> minal sm poleti 2011
<sterna> tko za foro da vidm kva to sploh je
<yangxy> mislis, da se ne spaca vec ?
<sterna> http://smpake.com/etc/btc/charts.php
<sterna> tle vids kok zasluzs
<yangxy> aha
<sterna> na dan na 100MH
<sterna> AMD graficna visjega razreda nardi okol 400MH pr full powerju
<sterna> tko da so loh predstavlas
<yangxy> to lahk vec graficnih nanizas v en PC pa po0l kej vec  izkoristka dobis ?
<sterna> vec izkoristka ne
<sterna> vec powerja
<sterna> izkoristek je na W in je isti
<sterna> in skos laufat 2kW za minat je nakonc mesca
<yangxy> mislim da so CPU minerje cist skenslal
<sterna> 1500kWh
<yangxy> oz. se ne splaca tist sploh vec
<sterna> ja sej kaj pa bos s cpu minerjem?
<sterna> tist je like 0.2MH
<sterna> najbolsi i7 ma pod 30MH
<sterna> z vsemi cori skp
<yangxy> aha
<yangxy> morm mal nastudirat
<yangxy> k mam en kup AGPjevih kartic doma
<yangxy> ASUS Radeoni
<yangxy> mogoce so za kej
<yangxy> vcas sem dost BOIC-al zastonj
<yangxy> BOINC
<sterna> AGPjevih ? :)
<yangxy> hocem rect na AGP vodilu so
<sterna> to je useless
<sterna> mora met ogromn shader pipelinov
<sterna> da je konkurencna
<yangxy> :/
<yangxy> pa to so kr drage te kartice
<yangxy> vrjetn neki malga izkoristka bi tut tiste AGPjeve dale
<yangxy> to je prakticno novodobno BOINCanje za dnar
<sterna> ja sam ni vredno
<sterna> ker vec stroma pokuris kokr dobis od tega
<yangxy> dobro ce sem par let zastonj boincal
<yangxy> pol je to vsaj neki
<sterna> mhm
<yangxy> sej cudn da si kdo ne zracuna pa AWSja recimo za to ne najame, morda se tisto spet ne izplaca
<sterna> halo
<sterna> a si ti vidu graf zgoraj?
<yangxy> nisem odpiral
<sterna> joj
<sterna> odpri no
<sterna> da bos vidu
<sterna> kok dobis NA DAN
<sterna> od stirih high end serverskih cpujev
<sterna> (to je 100MH)
<yangxy> aha
<yangxy> cca 0.3
<sterna> ja
<sterna> amazon te pa stane 2.15 na uro za tako masino
<yangxy> uf
<yangxy> ja pol glih ni racunice
<sterna> ne
<sterna> tut ne splaca se kupvat nobenga hardvera
<sterna> razen ASICe narjene prov za mining
<yangxy> ok
<sterna> k jih nihce ne prodaja.
<sterna> ker valda rajs sami minajo
<sterna> se jim bl splaca
<yangxy> ASIC ?
<sterna> ja app specific IC
<sterna> chip k mina
<sterna> cpu samo za mining
<sterna> zlo low power pa high performance
<yangxy> aha
<sterna> pa useless za karkoli razn minanje
<yangxy> zanimiv
<yangxy> skoda da niso naprodaj
<sterna> so
<sterna> ampak nikol noben nobenga ne dobi
<sterna> scam je prakticno
<yangxy> :/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lightworks’ Linux Beta Gets April Release Date  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7q1v7QUej_E/lightworks-linux-beta-gets-april-release-date
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Powered Promo Booth? You Bet [Ubuntu In The Wild]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kQCDnXbmt8M/ubuntu-powered-promo-booth-you-bet-ubuntu-in-the-wild
<miha> sasa84: :*
<sasa84> oj miha
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<dz0ny> jutro
<sasa84> oooooooo zdobersek <3
 * sasa84 kuha kofe
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny, živjo lordi LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Hello party people!
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8337228
<Seniorita> (opazili smo) Severni Korejci čestitali Bratuškovi - Finance.si
<yangxy> http://www.sugarstacks.com/beverages.htm
<Seniorita> How Much Sugar in Sodas and Beverages?
<lynxlynxlynx> yangxy: pomoje so to mišljeni ekvivalenti
<lynxlynxlynx> dvomim, da če bi izsušil eno flaško, bi ti ostalo tolk sladkorne mase
<yangxy> mene bolj zanima kako je tista coca cola 0 calories narjena
<yangxy> bolje da ne vem
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, jaz tud dvomim
<sasa84> je pa tud to, da ene stvari so že "po naravi" bolj sladke od drugih...
<sasa84> če govorimo o sokovih ipd
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to
<lynxlynxlynx> daš 1g aspartana noter recimo, pa je sladko za njkrat več v običnem sladkorju
<anny> daan!
<sterna> o
<flyingfree> a ima kdo proble z google-chrome od včeraj po posodobitvi?
<flyingfree> problem*
<anny> nope
<anny> kakšen problem?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Minimal GNOME Video Player ‘Snappy’ Hits 0.3, Improves Feature Set  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M92KxKvjVKM/minimal-gnome-video-player-snappy-hits-0-3-improves-feature-set
<sterna> naceloma ne
<flyingfree> zvok laga
<flyingfree> nič se ne sliši dobro :S
<flyingfree> saj ok.. zdaj moram vsak video downloadat -.-
<yangxy> flyingfree: ljudje iz googla te imajo ocitno na piki
<yangxy> je pa chrome dejansko najbolj stabilen browser kar sem jih kdaj uporabljal
<anny> pr men nič neobičajnega
<sasa84> pr men tud vse kul
<sterna> jaz najvec uporabljam firefox in nimam tezav
<anny> tudi jaz držim z lisico
<anny> chromium je bolj za backup
<yangxy> a so firefox kej izboljsal, ker pr men ni bil odziven
<yangxy> od takrat ko je chrome prsu ven tega nucam
<miha> jst uporablam firefox, za nekatere stvari pa chromium.. firefox se mi redno sesuva pr typo3 backendu
<miha> morda je kriv firebug al kak drug plugin, sam kaj jst vem
<yangxy> ja tut sesuval se mi je firefox, chrome pa pol manj
<miha> fail
<anny> ff je počasnejši
<CrazyLemon> jp
<anny> chrome pa Å¡voh s digitalnimi potrdili i tako dalje
<CrazyLemon> meni vredi delajo potrdila
<yangxy> ja digitalna potrdila so problem k je audit znotraj google-a
<CrazyLemon> oz. potrdilo :)
<anny> jaz se raje ne zafrkavam...spletne banke pa take fore
<CrazyLemon> je.. tako spletno banko k rabi potrdilo :p
<yangxy> hehe
<yangxy> za tisto spletno banko pac odpres FF
<yangxy> in je
<sasa84> jst mam skb....pa je kul
<sasa84> sprot ti generira geslo...pa dvakratno čekiranje
<anny> povsod imajo malo drugačen sistem
<yangxy> kako so sploh tej generatorji narjeni, kako vedo da je samo 2 minuti veljavno
<yangxy> kot da bi bili casovno usklajeni
<CrazyLemon> sej generator ne ve da je 2 minuti veljavno..generator sam iz algoritma ter vnosa naključne (?) številke izpiše številko :)
<yangxy> zgleda da je algoritem veljaven za vec razlicnih stevilk
<yangxy> ker se vedno ujame
<yangxy> z banko
<yangxy> tam pa je stevilka samo 2 minuti veljavna
<sterna> lisica ne zašpeca guglu vsega
<yangxy> recimo ta generator deluje brez potrebe certifikatov
<yangxy> lahko od kjerkoli odpres
<CrazyLemon> jp..zato je OTP zakon :)
<yangxy> OTP ?
<CrazyLemon> ta generator je generator one time passworda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1783-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1783-1/
<CrazyLemon> !g OTP wiki
<Seniorita> OTP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OTP
<yangxy> no recimo jst tut ce bi zdej zgeneriral 100 one time passwordov bi vsaj naslednji se vedno bil veljaven
<yangxy> vsak naslednji
<yangxy> bom si tist malo prebral, hvala za link
<miha> yangxy: http://www.ciphersbyritter.com/GLOSSARY.HTM#OneTimePad tole rajš preber
<Seniorita> Ritter's Crypto Glossary and Dictionary of Technical Cryptography
<miha> problem one time padov sam po seb je, da rabi idealn secure random. to pa v praksi ni najbolje izvedljivo.
<miha> in ker je to vsa njihova zaščita, je to nevarna ideja
<miha> je pa kul varianta OTP za dodatno zaščito navadnih simetričnih cipherjev
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superencryption
<Seniorita> Multiple encryption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> o prevent this kind of attack, one can use the method provided by Bruce Schneier in the references below: generate a random pad of the same size of the plaintext, then XOR the plaintext with the pad, resulting in a first ciphertext. Encrypt the pad and the first ciphertext with a different cipher and a different key, resulting in 2 more ciphertexts. Concatenate the last 2 ciphertexts in order to build the final ciphertext. A cryptanalyst must break both ci
<miha> Note, however, that a weak first cipher may merely make a second cipher that is vulnerable to a chosen plaintext attack also vulnerable to a known plaintext attack. However, a block cipher must not be vulnerable to a chosen plaintext attack to be considered secure. Therefore, the second cipher described above is not secure under that definition, either. Consequently, both ciphers still need to be broken. The attack illustrates why strong assumptions are ma
<miha> v tem primeru je "OTP" sam rezerva, ki ni bistvena
<miha> torej,  maš en ključ za kodiranje sporočila, en ključ za kodiranje "random bytov", kodiras prvi_kljuc(plaintext XOR randombyti) pa drugi_kljuc(randombyti)
<miha> v primeru da kdo pogrunta te randombyte, ki so pač narejeni s securerandom (s SHA1 algoritmom tipično)
<miha> je kvečemu prevedeno na "navadno varno sporočilo" s simetričnim cipherjem
<miha> večinoma pa se to ne pogrunta kr tak, in maš dvojno varnost, dva ključa, ki morata hkrati bit razbita
 * miha teži kot vedno :p
<yangxy> hvala mihaž
<yangxy> bom si malo prebral
<miha> yangxy: maš android?
<miha> :p
<yangxy> ja
<miha> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.formias.gentian bi kej pomagla pr tem?
<Seniorita> Gentian - Encrypted SMS - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<miha> pomagal
<miha> med drugim tole uporablja :p
<yangxy> ah zal ne
<yangxy> se probam znebit androida
<yangxy> za replicant raje
<miha> a delajo android aplikacije gor?
<yangxy> tiste ki so free
<yangxy> svoj pool majo
<miha> yangxy: bi probal? dam apk?
<yangxy> niti ne hvala imam se star telefon
<miha> ok ...
<yangxy> cim dam 5 aplikacij gor mi zafila spomin in laga do onemoglisti
<miha> Å¡koda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mike0: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39931/#p39931
<yangxy> lep pozdrav
<miha> lp
<sterna> btw, ce kdo se ni vidu
<sterna> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Seniorita> ugt
<miha> kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39932/#p39932
<sterna> a ste vidl
<sterna> Pope Francis has broken with tradition by including women in a ritual in which he washed and kissed the feet of 12 young prisoners.
<anny> ja
<anny> vidli
<sterna> i'd love to welcome the catholic church to the 21st century
<sterna> maybe now i'll be able to!
<sterna> sam se glede http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThzdsnXeE28 ga je treba prepricat
<Seniorita> Find Your Understanding: Expedia Find Yours - YouTube
<anny> sterna, hočeš reč, da ti je Franči bolj všeč kot nova vlada?
<sterna> nova vlada sploh ne vem kaksna je
<sterna> sej se nc niso naredl
<sterna> razn mal opletal z absolutno nedolocnimi besednimi oblikami
<anny> to kar delajo vsi
<anny> zveze istospolnih niso problematične, posvojitve otrok pa so
<sterna> tut posvojitve otrok niso problematicne
<sterna> zakon ne sme diskriminirat, period
<anny> haha
<sterna> ce hocta dva tipa iz ambrusa posvojit fantka jima mora socialna sluzba k mora odobrit posvojitev to preprecit
<sterna> ne pa zakon
<sterna> ker ce dva tipa iz ljubljane to nardita ni nobenega razloga, zakaj ne bi smela
<zdobersek> super, ze dolg debatirate temo?
<anny> potem boš moral pozdraviti v 21 stoletju še marsiktero državo
<sterna> ne, zal smo lih zacel
<sterna> anny: sej bom
<sterna> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/44/World_marriage-equality_laws.svg
<anny> izvoli v akcijo
<sterna> ma sej sm v akciji ze cel life
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LGBT_adoption_in_the_world.png
<Seniorita> File:LGBT adoption in the world.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> ta je tut zgovorna
<sterna> pr nas grejo pac nekam v eu kjer lahko registrirajo posvojitev in pol to velja pri nas ker smo tudi v eu in moramo spostovat
<sterna> tko da ni neka panika
<sterna> v resnici je najvecji problem itak v tistih ki se jim ne da s tem ubadat potem ma pa otrok probleme kadar napacen od starsev na kakrsenkoli nacin postane nesposoben skrbet za otroka
<anny> kolikor jaz poznam svojih toplih frendov...ne vem če bi kateremu zaupala otroka
<sterna> umre, postane invalid, ...
<sterna> anny: kolikim bi ga pa od tvojih hladnih frendov?
<sterna> oz. bom tko vprasu rajs
<sterna> ce bi v zakonu pisal da tisti z rjavimi ocmi ne smejo posvojit otroka, ker je med pedofili 90% takih z rjavimi ocmi
<sterna> how'd you take it?
<anny> tudi marsikateremu od tistih ne
<sterna> ja, no, vidis
<sterna> zakon ne sme bit tak
<anny> ne uporabljaj smešnih izgovorov
<anny> homoti imajo blazne težave z identiteto
<anny> to je zame dovolj močen argument
<sterna> da jim zakon prepoveduje posvojitev?
<sterna> _vsem_, ne glede na karkoli, samo da so v intimni zvezi s clovekom istega spola?
<sterna> men se to zdi obsceno
<sterna> sploh glede na to da ima blazne tezave z identiteto velika vecina sodobnih generacij, pa te kljub temu smejo posvojiti otroka
<anny> aha...torej bi ti uzakonil enakost pred justicio, realcizacijo pa prepustil socialnim službam
<anny> nesposobnim službam, popravek
<sterna> tako je.
<sterna> to zahtevajo temeljne clovekove pravice
<sterna> od tega odstopat nima nikakrsnega smisla
<sterna> da vsaki smrklji ali smrkavcu ne dovolijo posvojit otroka je zasluga teh nesposobnih sluzb, ne zakona
<anny> če je tako smiselno, zakaj ni že uzakonjeno?
<sterna> ker se ljudem zdi, da homoseksualni pari ne bi smeli imeti otrok
<sterna> ker ce jih imajo bodo se svoje otroke naredili za homote
<sterna> in potem bo kmalu vec homotov kot heterotov
<sterna> in bo vrsta izumrla
<sterna> ker ni naravno
<sterna> ker je v nasprotju z bozjo voljo
<sterna> ker je v nasprotju z otrokovimi pravicami
<sterna> in se kupa drugih neveljavnih ugovorov
<sterna> no saj situacija se hitro spreminja na bolje
<sterna> racunam da v 20 letih bo tudi pride v beogradu mozen brez izgredov in pri nas posvojitev nekaj normalnega
<sterna> legalna je itak ze danes, ce je partner bioloski stars otroka
<sterna> kar je za silo dovolj
<sterna> papez je pa itak ze predlagal registracijo istospolnih zvez v argentini kot alternativo zakonski zvezi
<sterna> ker zakon je svet, to pa ni hotu, da bi ga pwnal za geje
<anny> to je tudi pri nas že šlo skozi
<sterna> ja
<sterna> js itak mislm da je zakonska zveza zastarel institut
<sterna> pa da zveza temelji na zaupanju, ne na podpisovanju papirjev
<anny> to je pač relikt iz drugih časov
<anny> a za čisto materialno ohranitev človeške vrste žal ni boljšega načina
<sterna> ah dej ga lomt no :)
<sterna> nic ne bo narobe, ce nas bo cez 100 let samo se 5 miljard.
<sterna> civilizacija se itak siri z memi, ne z geni
<sterna> brb
<BigWhale> No, najprej se mora z geni razsirt, da se pol lahk se z memi
<BigWhale> :>
<dz0ny> http://rt.com/usa/monsanto-bill-blunt-agriculture-006/ tole je bl worrying
<Seniorita> Obama signs 'Monsanto Protection Act' written by Monsanto-sponsored senator — RT USA
<BigWhale> Off topic!
<BigWhale> LO
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> Ja, nic... gremo Kazam releasat
<anny> dz0ny - f*** j**** Američani!
<anny> naj se jim GSE soja in koruza posušita!
<zdobersek> ja, banda! Bog vse povrne!
<dz0ny> mja potem maš tole http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/29/science/earth/soaring-bee-deaths-in-2012-sound-alarm-on-malady.html
<Seniorita> 303 See Other
<anny> jap....farmarji plačajo čebelarjem, da pridejo bliže s panji, da je jeseni sploh kaj za prodat
<sterna> BigWhale: z geni je ze cist dost razsirjen
<anny> ta senator zgleda pa kot Joker v komercialni izvedbi
<sterna> sam prebivalstvo 10 najvecjih mest na svetu preselis na dezelo
<sterna> pa mas prakticno povsod vec k 10 prebivalcev na km2
<anny> kot da bodo sami hoteli iti
<anny> razen če si Kim family...pol je to simple
<BigWhale> Kim family?
<BigWhale> kwa je pa yo?
<BigWhale> to?
<BigWhale> Kaka nova oblika Kelly Family? :>
<BigWhale> sterna, jih je meu zmeri rad!
<dz0ny> ze kdo pogledal http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JEaK2OteEws
<Seniorita> THE BRUSSELS BUSINESS Trailer English HD - YouTube
<sterna> ja jsm zmeri kampiral pred venuejem
<sterna> kjerkol so toural
<anny> kim vas ma rad....pošlje ilo bonbončkov za rojstni dan
<sterna> kim who
<BigWhale> K bom velik bom imel pa make release
<BigWhale> in takrat se mi bo vse samo nardil
<BigWhale> sam morm se mau zrast
<BigWhale> do takrat pa vse na roke :>
<BigWhale> in pol vmes dobis: kazamkazam_1.4.2.orig.tar.gz
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Jong-un
<Seniorita> Kim Jong-un - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigWhale> ja pol pa povej kater Kim
<BigWhale> ves kolk je Kimov
<BigWhale> Jong un, Jong Il, Il sung,
<anny> pa tovarišica
<anny> pa tovarišica žena
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVWmqCur1Y8
<Seniorita> Ri Sol Ju, wife of North Korean leader, Kim Jong-un. - YouTube
<anny> dz0ny, looks interesting!
<kubanc> jov folk, a se napsy se kej zadrzuje na tem kanalu?
<BigWhale> I have released!
<sterna> a kazam
<sterna> ful je kimov ja
<sterna> pa kim jong il je itak masteral un isti force thingy k obi wan
<sterna> tko da nau nkol umru
<BigWhale> sterna, ja...
<BigWhale> Area handles! pa en little fix
<BigWhale> se prav resize area handles
<sterna> nobl
<sterna> sibam domol
<sterna> srecno
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> ene male občine majo uradne maile na @siol.net
<kubanc> lynxlynxlynx, nc novga..
<kubanc> poleg tega je telekom konkretno drag glede internetnih storitev..
<lynxlynxlynx> pa majo svojo domeno
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi jim vsak lolek znal naštimat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mike0: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39933/#p39933
<BigWhale> Joj, tale mike je ze na slo techu sprasval kdo mu bo domaco nalogo delal
<BigWhale> L((
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39934/#p39934
<kubanc> ej a lahko se kdo pogleda se mu dela spletna stran domovanje.com
<dz0ny> WFM
<kubanc> define WFM
<zdobersek> works for me (him)
<kubanc> hm, meni ne deluje..
<kubanc> dz0ny, a si na T2 al kje drugje?
<dz0ny> kubanc: drugje
<kubanc> a je kdo na T2 pa lahko proba?
<zdobersek> men ne dela
<kubanc> zdobersek, a si na T2?
<dz0ny> no sem probal tud na t2 in tudi dela
<dz0ny> sicer res počasi odpira
<kubanc> ddos attacks :D
<kubanc> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t562224#crta
<kubanc> se pozna ja
<kubanc> lol
<zdobersek> kubanc: nope
<kubanc> lol, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yekOCpdc6Hc
<Seniorita> Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines ft. T.I., Pharrell UNRATED - YouTube
<dz0ny> kubanc: booty call himna :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Smart Scopes ‘Not Mature Enough’ to Ship in Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Wu7ub0W4nts/smart-scopes-not-mature-enough-to-ship-in-ubuntu-13-04
<sterna> o
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<sterna> o
<sasa84> oj
<stupidBYdefault> kako ste?
<sterna> dobro: http://jezus.si:81/render?target=cactiStyle%28bitcoin.*.transactions%29&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-6days
<sasa84> ma tko...nek sm čudne vole :\
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. super, nisem edini
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sasa84> :)
<sterna> jsm zdele noru z biciklom po dezju
<sterna> sej res zmontirat morm ceu kp
<sterna> prigod
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> no, pol imaš polne roke dela... da vem, koga ne bom motil..
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> tak, zdobersek je Å¡el... sedaj pa akcija :)
<sasa84> jst se grem pa mal z grafično tablco igrat :)
<sasa84> sam na drugo particijo skočm
<sasa84> brb
<stupidBYdefault> sasa84 . delaš z photoshopom?
<stupidBYdefault> http://imagebin.org/252120
<Seniorita> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, si tu?
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: sej ti piše v termininalu poženi sudo /etc/init.d/vbox setup
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, piše že, piše... samo... kaj ko se to zgodi tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vbox setup
<stupidBYdefault> [sudo] password for tim:
<stupidBYdefault> sudo: /etc/init.d/vbox: command not found
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<dz0ny> kaj ti pravi vboxmanage -v
<stupidBYdefault> če poženem en os?
<dz0ny> $ vboxmanage -v
<dz0ny> bom tako napsial :)
<stupidBYdefault> terminal?
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vbox setup
<dz0ny> jp
<stupidBYdefault> [sudo] password for tim:
<stupidBYdefault> sudo: /etc/init.d/vbox: command not found
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$
<dz0ny> vboxmanage -v
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:~$ sudo vboxmanage -v
<stupidBYdefault> WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<stupidBYdefault> 	 Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<stupidBYdefault> 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-generic.
<stupidBYdefault> 	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<stupidBYdefault> 4.1.12_Ubuntur77245
<stupidBYdefault> fuck.. copy paste sem zaf...
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault kaj pa če bi se ti nauču uporabljat pastebin.com :)
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<stupidBYdefault> saj poskušam, pa mi zaradi drugega kompa redko kdaj vrne številko
<dz0ny> torej sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<stupidBYdefault> 20 mb gre dol... bo 2h trajalo..
<stupidBYdefault> hvala dz0ny
<stupidBYdefault> fuck, kolk je to dela
<stupidBYdefault> noč vsem
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EfWbM-vjeI
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxSAFAUjac
<Seniorita> What Bike Lane? - YouTube
<Seniorita> Snow Bombs - YouTube
<sasa84> mislm d bo moja nasledna predstavitev na faxu v html5 :P
<sasa84> f*** ppt :P
<LorD_DDooM> To sasa84 , pokaži jim!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, dvignmo predstavitve na novo raven :P
<LorD_DDooM> Saj zdaj ko imamo 356 barvni terminal, lahko kar v terminalu furaš! če ap to ne zažge... :P
<LorD_DDooM> 256*
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, to bi blo Å¡e bl zanimiv :P
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<dz0ny> priporočam impress.js
<sasa84> dz0ny, ampak html5 lahko že v brskalniku urejaš...pač zadeva za n00be, da sploh vidš kok stvari furajo
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> aja to misliš učit
<sasa84> ma čist tko mal...d ne bo sam powerpoint zmer
<sasa84> pa Å¡e fensi zgleda :P
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-30
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39935/#p39935
<kubanc> dobro jutro
<dz0ny> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] JanezMali: Tezave y internetom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39936/#p39936
<CrazyLemon> in tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> sej telemach nima pppoe ane?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> nima
<dz0ny> sploh pa ne rabi zaganjat ppoeconf
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: eMule in ubuntu KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39937/#p39937
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: eMule in ubuntu KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39938/#p39938
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Steam March Survey Stats: Linux Usage Has Decreased  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/p_2XaDJ5fpQ/steam-march-survey-stats-linux-usage.html
<CrazyLemon> http://gostovanje.rkc.si/
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> a si želi kdo kupit gostovanje pri RKC??
<CrazyLemon> :DDD
<dz0ny> Pripravil: Marko Basa
<dz0ny> sam humans.txt Å¡e vedno manjka
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ubuntu.si nima humans.txt þ
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/hZIu
<Seniorita> sexy as hell? | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak če ni tvoja tema
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moja tema? :)
<dz0ny> as in community
<dz0ny> pa pr ubuntu niso dovolj hipster
<dz0ny> niso še slišal za less pa haml etc
<CrazyLemon> odpri bug report :>
<dz0ny> haha, launchpad pa ja, bi zbrisal kot drobtino z mize pobrišeš
<dz0ny> tole zgleda kul
<dz0ny> p2p v browserju http://rtccopy.com/#3F4Bnxb9
<Seniorita> WebRTC Copy
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: DockBarX Available As An Xfce Panel Plugin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/88Ge0gdz58c/dockbarx-available-as-xfce-panel-plugin.html
<CrazyLemon> stupid chrome in history
<dz0ny> a je cela familija vidla kere p0rn strani gledaš, haha
<CrazyLemon> naah.. za to obstaja incognito mode ;)
<CrazyLemon> mi pa gre na jetra da ne moreš iskat po tldjih
<CrazyLemon> da ne moreš  brisat več mest naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> etc
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/projectglass/statuses/317535493304758272
<Seniorita> Twitter / projectglass: @levarburton You’re invited ...
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/cookies.png     tole zgleda kr kul
<CrazyLemon> http://www.umusic.co.uk/cookies.js
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://cookiecuttr.com/
<Seniorita> CookieCuttr - A tailorable jQuery plugin to deal with the EU Cookie Law
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.cookieconsent.com/
<Seniorita> Cookie Consent: The simplest solution to cookie control
<yang> kvaje fora da dpkg-reconfigure console-data ne da slovenske tipkovnice
<yang> aha
<yang> cudn je tole namest sumnikov so eni drudi ynaki
<yang> drugi znaki
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-31
<zdobersek> wassupwasssup
<sterna> 0
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: eMule in ubuntu KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39939/#p39939
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vabilo na 3. dan odprte kode  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39940/#p39940
<dz0ny> LOL, nisem vedel da je NOvo mEsto središče open source gibanja
 * dz0ny hides
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Think You Saw Unity In Last Night’s Doctor Who?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6yLBHR4myHM/think-you-saw-unity-in-last-nights-doctor-who
<yang> se vedno mi ne delajo sumniki
<sterna> o
<yang> o sterna
<yang> izgleda so vsi verniki pri zegnaanem kosilu
<sterna> verjetn
<sterna> jsm bil na ronde van kaamnik
<yang> v dezju tut furas ?
<sterna> doh?
<sterna> http://instagram.com/p/XhN535G72i/
<Seniorita> Photo by ruddgio • Instagram
<sterna> to je en drug sliku
<yang> ste pa zagreti
<sterna> ja ce nisi te zebe u takm vremenu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39941/#p39941
<yang> neki me zeza setxkbmap
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39942/#p39942
<dz0ny> neki za miho https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nightweb
<Seniorita> Nightweb - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<stupidBYdefault> imaš čas?
<dz0ny> grr Ask and lurk, don't ask to ask!
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: ravno zate da si malo prebereš http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Seniorita> How To Ask Questions The Smart Way
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<stupidBYdefault> heh :) hvala dz0ny
<Valy> --
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, imaš čas?
<dz0ny> Einstein ni verjel konceptu časa kot fizikalnem pojmu, temveč samo kot konstruk človeškega dojemanja. Torej nimam časa sem pa pripravljen pomagati...
<stupidBYdefault> aha, ok
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> in vsi ostali ki so tukaj tudi. Če postaviš vprašanje ti bo nekdo odgovoril, ni pa nujno, niti nisem poklican(kot edni) da ti jaz.
<stupidBYdefault> ok, uporabnik na tem kanalu (valy - na drugem kompu) rabi moje update.. kompa sta povezana preko telefonovega wi-fi hot spota, in .. nimam pojma, kako bi lahko prenesel update.. nekaj jih imam shranjenih iz cache mape..
<stupidBYdefault> vsem raje ne bi zaupal.. :( ne bi rad spet v čuzi pristal..
<dz0ny> update za kaj?
<stupidBYdefault> isti linux.. 12.04 lts
<stupidBYdefault> slabi net.. pa z svežo verzijo gre 360MB dol..
<stupidBYdefault> kar vzame 2 dni in pol
<stupidBYdefault> brez prekinitev
<stupidBYdefault> kar smejte se
<stupidBYdefault> :-/
<dz0ny> hm hotspot od telefona preprečuje izmenjavo pdoatkov med vsemi klienti
<dz0ny> torej prek neta ne bo Å¡lo
<stupidBYdefault> super
<dz0ny> maš usb ključ?
<stupidBYdefault> am... ta linux teče preko external hd?
<dz0ny> postopek je tak da skopiraš nekaj iz svojega v računalnik od kolega
<stupidBYdefault> oz. od ex žene, da bova natančna
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> zato rabiš en prenosni medij
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39943/#p39943
<stupidBYdefault> am..
<CrazyLemon> em dz0ny .. če premikaš forume ne pustit teme v izvornem forumu.. ker je pol preveč vsega
<stupidBYdefault> a je lahko ta usb ključ na istem external hd-u? kot dodatna particija?
<dz0ny> te bom drugače vprašal
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<dz0ny> če ta usb priključiš na drug računalnik
<dz0ny> lahko brskaš po sistemu?
<dz0ny> v mapi /var/cache/apt so shranjeni prenešeni updati
<dz0ny> vse kar morata narediti je
<dz0ny> da na svojemu poženeš upgrade
<stupidBYdefault> STOP
<stupidBYdefault> brskam po sistemu..  .
<stupidBYdefault> od valy? ali od valy-jevega integrated hd?
<dz0ny> tvojega :)
<dz0ny> skopiraš /var/cache/apt iz svojega v ženinega
<stupidBYdefault> če poženem moj HD na njenem kompu?
<dz0ny> aha :)
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, e, to opcijo sem poskušal...
<dz0ny> pa ne pognati
<stupidBYdefault> ven sem podatke dobil
<stupidBYdefault> ampak...
<stupidBYdefault> pri vrnitvi .. no go
<dz0ny> priklopiš skopiraš
<stupidBYdefault> vsaj ne z copy paste
<dz0ny> govoriva o upgrade? al kaj drugega
<stupidBYdefault> govoriva slednje..
<dz0ny> ker za šarjenje pod kar ni /home rabiš bit root
<stupidBYdefault> valy sve
<stupidBYdefault> valy - integrated HD - z svežim 12.04 lts - iz *.iso rabi moje update
<stupidBYdefault> ki so na external hd
<stupidBYdefault> torej... grem dol, pridem za 2 min nazaj.. grem sebe priklopit na valy :)
<stupidBYdefault> dobesedno :)
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<CrazyLemon> kako iščem znotraj github projekta.. npr. https://github.com/punbb/punbb      ni nikjer searcha znotraj projekta
<Seniorita> punbb/punbb · GitHub
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, jaz sem na Valy kompu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: login inurl:https://github.com/punbb/punbb
<Seniorita> punbb/punbb · GitHub
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ni internega iskanja
<CrazyLemon> well that just sux
<stupidBYdefault> if u said so..
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: skopiraš /var/cache/apt na ženinega in je to to
<dz0ny> potem na ženinem poženeš apt-get upgrade
<dz0ny> če imata kaj skupnega ne bo preneeslo ostalo bo pa pač moralo
<msev> a kdo sketchup uporablja v linuxu?
<stupidBYdefault> ne dovoli copy - paste
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<dz0ny> si kot root
<stupidBYdefault> am.. admin log-in..
<dz0ny> torej poženeš
<dz0ny> $ sudo nautilus
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: ja tisto ni root :) če je admin
<stupidBYdefault> brez dolarja?
<dz0ny> jp tist dolar pomeni da je to potrebno zaganti v terminalu
<dz0ny> aka hint
<stupidBYdefault> aa, ok
<stupidBYdefault> odprlo mi je neko mapo
<stupidBYdefault> je to sedaj root?
<stupidBYdefault> desktop , gnustep
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sedaj moraš samo kopirat
<dz0ny> potem na ženinem poženeš sudo apt-get upgrade
<stupidBYdefault> am.. če grem ven iz te mape, bom ostal kot root?
<stupidBYdefault> desktop , gnustep je vse v tej mapi, ki mi jo je odprlo
<stupidBYdefault> jeeeej :) Å¡lo je...
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, imaš drink v +
<stupidBYdefault> ** (nautilus:3946): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Name "org.gnome.SessionManager" does not exist
<dz0ny> ja tisto je normalno
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<dz0ny> samo zapreš sedaj nautilus
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡e kopira
<stupidBYdefault> evo, konec
<dz0ny> brb
<stupidBYdefault> tyt
<Valy> dz0ny, uspelo.. samo Å¡e 220Mb za dol :)
<Valy> am.. a je možno narediti kakšne terminal poganjalnike? npr.. da bi v beležnici shranil nastavitve, pa jih potem kot launcher, pognal v terminalu?
<Valy> primer:  run in terminal -> sudo apt-get update
<Valy> in če, kako?
<dz0ny> shraniš "beležnico" kot ime.sh
<dz0ny> nastaviš da je izvedljiva datoteka
<Valy> aha.. not pa samo golo besedilo? -> sudo apt-get... ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<Valy> eee, zmagaš
<Valy> :)
<dz0ny> no v prvo vrstico daš še #!/bin/bash
<Valy> am.. brez #?
<dz0ny> Valy: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39943/#p39943
<Seniorita> BASH skripta za ustvarjanje uporabnikov in imenikov (Stran 1) - Programiranje - Ubuntu.si forum
<Valy> tnx
<Valy> hm...
<Valy> ustvarjanje uporabnikov?
<Valy> dz0ny, si ziher, da je to prava zadeva, ki jo rabim? tu piše o uporabnikih in njihovih mapah
<Valy> ubuntu ne podpira (by default) run in terminal
<Valy> .
<Valy> ..
<Valy> in pol je bilo vse tiho...
<lynxlynxlynx> itak se da
<lynxlynxlynx> ti hočeš samo okrajšavo za tiste komande?
<lynxlynxlynx> si narediš alias
<Valy> lynxlynxlynx, to meni?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kar je rekel dzony
<zdobersek> 'in vse tiho je bilo'*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni 750ml camelbakov .. cult pa naj bi bil distributer za camelbak v sloveniji.. tko da.. napiši jim mail pa sporoči odgovor :p
<Valy> brb, delam na tem, da razložim zadeve
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 710ml
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 750ml
<zdobersek> pa 610ml
<CrazyLemon> pa 610ml
<zdobersek> 750ml camelbaki - NO EXIST-O
<CrazyLemon> !g 25 oz in ml
<Seniorita> How many ml equals .25 oz http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_ml_equals_.25_oz
<zdobersek> 25oz ~ 740ml
<zdobersek> koga hoces ti okrog prenest?
<CrazyLemon> torej.. 750ml :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne 710
<zdobersek> http://shop.camelbak.com/podium-big-chill-25-oz/d/50084_c_2020_cl_2073 -> za turiste
<Seniorita> CamelBak | PODIUM BIG CHILL 25oz Insulated Sport Bottle for Long Rides
<CrazyLemon> no..in kok je 25 oz ? :) 710 ali 750? :)
<zdobersek> ~740(!)ml, termobidon velikosti 1.5l plastenke vec ali manj
<CrazyLemon> Large 25 oz (750ml) water capacity
<zdobersek> 25 US fluid ounces = 739.338239 ml
<CrazyLemon> Large 25 oz (750ml) water capacity
<CrazyLemon> piše na strani
<zdobersek> jah, marketing
<zdobersek> http://shop.camelbak.com/podium-bottle-24-oz/d/50082_c_2020_cl_1986
<Seniorita> CamelBak | PODIUM SPORT BOTTLE 24oz Self-Sealing with High Flow Rate
<zdobersek> http://shop.camelbak.com/podium-bottle-24-oz/d/50082_c_2020_cl_1986 je pa the real deal
<Seniorita> CamelBak | PODIUM SPORT BOTTLE 24oz Self-Sealing with High Flow Rate
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to real deal?
<zdobersek> pa tole bo se treba ubost: http://ass-savers.com/
<Seniorita> Got you covered.Ass Savers
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker so termobidoni neelegantni in neergonomicni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nonsense
<dz0ny> loll https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62764
<Valy> kaj pomeni BSOD??
<CrazyLemon> blue screen of death
<Valy> hvala
<Valy> za win 7? moja jo ima na kompu...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Valy> se strinjam
<Valy> nič.. fantje, punčke in dekleta.. imejte se
<Valy> in .. hvala vsem
<CrazyLemon> old news http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/191-linux-training/711318-linux-foundation-training-prepares-the-international-space-station-for-linux-migration
<Seniorita> Linux Foundation Training Prepares the International Space Station for Linux Migration | Linux.com
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Hands on With New Linux Twitter App ‘Birdie’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TXFjEcsq_dE/new-linux-twitter-app-birdie
<BigWhale> Zgleda, da dela driver... ... for now ... :D
<dz0ny> a un testing use only?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjwmbaXu-7Y
<Seniorita> Caught A Ghost - Sleeping At Night - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Hey there, we're just writing to let you know that you've been automatically subscribed to a repository on GitHub.
<CrazyLemon> tsk
<sasa84> kaj je to CrazyLemon ? men kr noče plejat grrrr
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 en znan komad..kr kul :)
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> ju ar so Å¡wit CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wat now?:)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am... zdej pa grem nekam :P
<sasa84> pridn bod ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti kr :)     lp
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al morm it :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: selim :) tega tud https://github.com/ubuntu-si/tf2-bot
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/tf2-bot · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu ja :)
<dz0ny> hm kaj se je zgodilo z linux-image-3.8.0-10 > linux-image-3.8.0-14, meni je skočilo z 9 na 15
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/moshimoshimusic/teleman-cristina
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<yang> sterna: evo ga http://www.butterflylabs.com/landing/landing-fb.php
<Seniorita> Butterflylabs - Pre-order Products
<sterna> yang: sej to ves da je to scam ane?
<yang> ne
<sterna> no, zdej ves :)
<yang> verjamem pa tebi
<sterna> shippat bi moral jeseni lani
<yang> se prav noben ga ni dobil se ?
<sterna> pa se nikol ni noben nobenga vidu
<sterna> mhm
<yang> a je kaksen ki dejansko obstaja '
<sterna> noben vec
<sterna> vsi ki jih proizvajajo rajs minajo zdej z njimi
<sterna> kot da bi jih shippal
<yang> ja se bojijo konkurence
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<sterna> a si freenode wall dobu :)
<CrazyLemon> very fruity wall ja
<anny> zzz...vsi pančajo
<dz0ny> PRVI APRIL
<anny> dz0ny ti lump!
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> a boš počakala da s game of thrones pojavi na pašnikih ?
<anny> če pogledam v cajtenge se zdi, da je kar vsak dan prvi april
<anny> jaaaaaa!
<anny> kako veš? :)
<dz0ny> zadnjič si rekla da komaj čakaš...
<anny> res je
<anny> zdaj pa ubijam čas z Umbertom Ecom
<anny> kdaj se bo pojavil torrent?
<dz0ny> :D Mene to menjavanje ure čist zmede, tako da bom še mal bral Homeland
<dz0ny> čez kaki dve uri
<anny> ja, vse nas je dotolklo
<anny> jesenski premik ni tako hud
<dz0ny> to pomeni ob 10.00 po ny time bo prvi torrent
<anny> ob 2h torej?
<anny> baje da prva epizoda ni nek presežek
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valar_Dohaeris
<Seniorita> Valar Dohaeris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> jaz čakam akcijo med snow pa rdečelasko :)
<dz0ny> twitter sem dal pa na mute
<anny> da ni to tvoj prvi april? hm hm hm....
<anny> aja...en devičnik in izkušena bejba
<anny> pa ne bo to Å¡e v prvi epizodi
<anny> twitter mora biti na mjute....vedno :)
<dz0ny> pripelje ga pred snow kinga, pol je noč
<dz0ny> mrzla noč
<anny> ja?
<dz0ny> tko k pr nas k snega pada zdaj
<anny> kot današnja pa še malo bolj
<dz0ny> itak da ne bo sam spal
<anny> pri vas pada sneg?
<anny> omg
<dz0ny> jp ni prvi april
<anny> noro
<anny> letos ne bo spomladi
<anny> direkt bomo skočili iz plašča v kopalke
<dz0ny> takole zgleda https://www.dropbox.com/s/eigf4x26ao7jv89/2013-04-01%2001.03.07.jpg
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 2013-04-01 01.03.07.jpg
<dz0ny> sm mogu mal počakat ker so glih the police šli na patruljo
<anny> gah!....
<anny> zjutraj pa smučke ven...prvi april!
<anny> lol
<anny> There is only one god...and his name is death! What do we say to the God of Death?
<anny> dz0ny, uganka zate, če še ne spiš....za lažje čakanje
<dz0ny> sm se odlocil da se doctor who, pogledam
<anny> ok
<dz0ny> not today, tomorrow. Shall you answer when that day comes.
<anny> počakam do dveh, če ob pol treh ni, grem ob 4h spat! :)
<anny> nope, napačen odgovor
<dz0ny> te bom pingal ce ne zadpim da preverim
<anny> pravilni se glasi: "Sean Bean is over there!"
<dz0ny> lol
<anny> hvala
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-24
<idioterna> w
<slax0r> s
<sasa84> jou ;)
<Matthai> http://www.infosecnews.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/eccouncil3.png :-D
<zdobersek> kje prevzamem certifikat?
<sasa84> juhuuu CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> sasa84: o/
<CrazyLemon> \o sasa84
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek o/
<sasa84> o\ CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 salutira CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> mornarica ...pa te fore :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej veš da se ne salutira samo v mornarici ane? :)
<idioterna> kje pa se?
<idioterna> tut pr obiranju sadja?
<zdobersek> stetje zvezd
<slax0r> hi banda
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vem...sam ti si pr morju...pa ne smemo pozabt naše velke mornarice in bojne ladje triglav!!!
<sasa84> (in belih uniform s sabljico...<3)
<sasa84> juhu idioterna ;)
<sasa84> ooojjj slax0r *slaxorsnack*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, da ne boš pozabu...jutr rožico za MamoLemon!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 why?
<CrazyLemon> ena roža na mesec is enough
<sasa84> bikoz ic madrs dej!
<sasa84> veš kok bo vesela, če ji bo sinko prnesu rožico no...
<idioterna> ej!
<sasa84> jp?
<idioterna> rozico se da za 8. marec
<idioterna> 25. je od farske bande.
<sasa84> kaj pa za 25.? a bi ji mogu CrazyLemon kej narisat? :>
<idioterna> ti se pa tut ne spoznas na ideoloske prepade
<idioterna> primorci so vsi rdeci
<sasa84> lol :>
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny_> haha
<idioterna> za 25. pa ne vem kaj se spodob ce si rdec
<idioterna> za 25. maj lahko stafeto das.
<sasa84> pa sej materinski dan je kjut, se mi zdi, da ni tok rdeč
<sasa84> pardon..bel!
<idioterna> ja ni kjut k implicira da morjo zenske bit mame
<CrazyLemon> to je res..tuki smo sami commieji
<chemist^> Ola folk
<sasa84> idioterna, pa sej to daš svoji... ne kterikoli :)
<chemist^> kako izklopim to sranje, ki mi gasi monitor po cca. 10-15 min.?
<chemist^> (Unity)
<sasa84> jst drugim ženskam ne talam nč za 25... kt sam rodni materi :P
<idioterna> moja mama je rekla da me bo na gobc ce ji prnesem za 25. marc
<sasa84> lol :>
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ v nastavitvah imaš zaklepanje zaslona
<idioterna> ona je zlo pro-choice
<CrazyLemon> tam označiš
<zdobersek1> prava mati
<idioterna> ja js sm bil njen prvi teenage pregnancy
<idioterna> na sreco tut zadnji
<zdobersek1> ah, ok
<sasa84> moja je mela otroka pr 23tih...prvega (in tako kaže tudi zadnjega)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kje pizda
<chemist^> sm iskal ko blesav
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ sistemske nastavitve - zaklepanje in svetlost
<sasa84> matr chemist^ ...kle ne preklinjamo! fak no kakšn jezik :P
<idioterna> ce je kemik lahko rece pizda
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizda_%28chemical%29
<Seniorita> Pizda (chemical) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> lol :>
<CrazyLemon> AMPAK! NE V slo,hr,bih,cg
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ves da lahko
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, je ze na off
<sasa84> zdobersek1, a ti boš mamico kej narisu? :>
<chemist^> lol
<sasa84> mamici*
<chemist^> ok, lahko recem peesda? :D
<sasa84> to pa itak...sam kle nimamo radi čudnih fetišev z lulanjem :>
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ pol hudič se ne bi smel ugasnit
<sasa84> al pa grahom :o
<zdobersek1> sasa84: je ze dobla orhidejo
<sasa84> ooo, priden zdobersek1
<CrazyLemon> kako priden
<CrazyLemon> če niti 25.3 ni!
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, ja pa se gasi
<chemist^> in to samo ko uporabljam Unity
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PikiLemon... kaj pa veš kok gre cajt v "cele"
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ prek dconf-editorja lahko še preveriš če je nastavljeno
<CrazyLemon> v org -> gnome -> desktop-> screensaver
<chemist^> to v terminalu zazenem ne?
<chemist^> dconf-editor
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ lahko tudi direkt iz Dasha
<CrazyLemon> vseeno
<CrazyLemon> tudi alt+f2
<chemist^> heh niam instalirano ;D
<slax0r> sasa84: om, nom nom!
<slax0r> :P
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, sm mel nastimano Idle-activation-enabled
<chemist^> sm dal vija kljukico
<CrazyLemon> no chemist^ zdaj pa pusti 15min :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav maš tam tudi možnost čez koliko časa naj se vključi
<chemist^> ja ma tu ne
<chemist^> aha ja
<chemist^> 7200 sec(prepostavljam)
<chemist^> sm nastimal na 60
<chemist^> zdj bom pocakal 1 min,.
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202834820765188&set=a.2862724680841.141199.1041429775&type=1
<Seniorita> Facebook
<CrazyLemon> če je 7200 s pol ti ne bi ugašalo zaslona na 10-15min
<sasa84> lol
<chemist^> ma sej pise
<chemist^> The number of seconds after the screensaver activation before a logout option will appear in the unlock dialog. This key has effect only if the "logout_enable" key is set to TRUE.
<chemist^> ampak...nimam set to TRUE
<chemist^> logout_enable
<chemist^> ni druge ko da pustim idle za 10-15 min
<chemist^> in vidim ce je primlo al ne
<chemist^> ta unity so res zafukali s temi nastavitvami peesda
<chemist^> na 16 mestih, mas nastavitve za 1 stvar
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je na enem mestu :p
<CrazyLemon> zaklepanje in svetlost :D
<chemist^> hja ma, ce je tam vse izklopljeno in se vedno drka
<CrazyLemon> to je pa druga stvar :)
<chemist^> na kde in xfce nism mel problemov
<chemist^> sm sou pod power settings, izklopu da ugasa monitor
<chemist^> in konec debate
<chemist^> ki prau uno...annoying ČEP ... gledat film in premikat misko vsake 15 minut... wtf
<dz0ny_> chemist^: to je fail od programa
<dz0ny_> k mora sam en file nardit
<dz0ny_> pa prepreči ohranjevalnik/pripravljenost
<chemist^> yea i know
<chemist^> ampak noben program ne zna preprecit tega
<chemist^> (v unity)
<dz0ny_> a? men dela ok
<chemist^> oz. zgleda da unity overwrite-a
<dz0ny_> vlc
<chemist^> zahtevo vlc-ja
<dz0ny_> un video predvajalnik je pa itak shit
<chemist^> ma unega nism 1x prizgal
<chemist^> vlc zakon
<dz0ny_> :>
<chemist^> ma ti pravim ko sm uporabljal druge DE
<chemist^> in uklopljeno to
<chemist^> da mi izklopi recimo po pol ure
<chemist^> ko sm gledal film na vlc-ju mi ni izkloplo
<chemist^> na unity pa ja
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t31.0-8/1941368_606970559391492_2076499192_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> ce kdo rad sneg gleda
<chemist^> niti ne
<chemist^> i h8 sneg
<slax0r> chemist^: unity je polom :P
<chemist^> ma prau res
<chemist^> od kadar se je pojavu mi gre na zivce in menjujem nonstop :)
<slax0r> men osebno, najlepsi DE kar sem jih kdaj mel je, Enlightenment, najbolj uporaben xfce, najbolj uporaben na starinah itak icewm, ceprav ni de, kde pa nekak mesanica vsega skupaj
<slax0r> js sm ga tut zamenjal za xfce, ampak je nekako na ubuntu se vecji polom kot unity :)
<zdobersek> tty any1?
<dz0ny_> elementary wins
<zdobersek> naah, Sherlock
<dz0ny_> :)
<slax0r> tty as in teletypewriter?
<dz0ny_> punch card writer
<chemist^> slax0r, neki casa sm uporabljaj KDE in mi je blo kr kul... xfce je res uporaben bolj, user friendly... samo pol sm neki instaliral, pa odstranu in mi je zacelo neki zajebavat v kde :D pa sm sou nazaj na Unity, ker ko uporabljam TV s sirokim ekranom, mi pride prav met ta panel levo
<slax0r> chemist^: saj mas teh dockov na tone :)
<slax0r> al pa en kde/xfce panel predelas da je podobno kot ta panel v unity
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a to pri vas??
<CrazyLemon> (sneg)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm mislu matr je danes mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> (11°)
<slax0r> drgac pa chemist^ do as I do, ko si skonfiguriras vse tak kot hoces, naredi backup config fajlov :)
<slax0r> preveckrat mi je uspel ze kak rm -rf ~ (for all you dipwits, don't type that)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 4 stopinje je
<dz0ny_> sam je mrzle zrak visje
<CrazyLemon> edini config ki ga rabiš je .ssh pa .gitconfig :p
<dz0ny_> pa zdej ze dez pada
<slax0r> winter is comming?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 10.3°C @24.03.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 69% Veter: severovzhodnik 6.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:48, Kulminacija: 12:13:12, Sončni zahod: 18:23:36
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 20min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> slax0r, haha :D
<chemist^> ja rm -rf je zakon
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12°C @24.03.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 60% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:14, Kulminacija: 12:12:38, Sončni zahod: 18:23:03
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 20min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> (04:30:42 AM) slax0r: preveckrat mi je uspel ze kak rm -rf ~ (for all you dipwits, don't type that)
<chemist^> ;D
<zdobersek> don't type, copy and paste. (DO NOT COPY AND PASTE)
<slax0r> zdobersek: al si v kakem cudnem time zonu, al pa ti ura neki ne stima :P
<zdobersek> PST is the shitz
<chemist^> aja pa se too
<chemist^> :DDD
<chemist^> imam dual boot
<chemist^> win7, ubuntu
<slax0r> js tut...na zalost
<chemist^> na win7 vsakic ko prizgem pc mi kaze 1 uro manj kot je, recimo v tem primeru bi mi pisalo da je 11:41
<CrazyLemon> js ne! (vsaj ne na desktopu)
<chemist^> a v ubuntu zdej kak teden
<chemist^> mi kaze 1 uro vec
<chemist^> 13:41
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> manual, automatic sploh ni vazno
<chemist^> cim resetiram pc, se vrne tko
<slax0r> em, moras nastavit da je system time ze v time-zone
<slax0r> ker zdaj jemlje system time kot GMT
<slax0r> in ti doda se timezone
<slax0r> kje se to v ubuntu nardy, dont' ask me :D
<CrazyLemon> v sistemskih nastavitvah!
<chemist^> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> vse je v sistemskih nastavitvah!
<chemist^> in win7 imam samo zaradi igric
<chemist^> ki na zalost v ubuntu ne delajo (tko kot bi morale)
<CrazyLemon> tudi če želiš naročit bigmaca to narediš v sistemskih nastavitvah!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> kaj pa big tasty bacon?
<chemist^> verjetno zaradi slabih driverjev za graficno
<slax0r> katera igra pa ti ne dela?
<chemist^> ma dela, samo ful bolj pocasi
<chemist^> na ful slabsih nastavitvah grafike
<slax0r> ok
<chemist^> na win7 dam vse na ful
<chemist^> in dela normalno
<slax0r> katera igra ti dela ful bolj pocas? :)
<chemist^> tu neki steka
<chemist^> Dead island riptide
<chemist^> PES2014
<slax0r> prvic slisim :)
<slax0r> football...yuck :)
<chemist^> Age of empires 3
<chemist^> vse to dela zalostno na ubuntu
<chemist^> na win7 leti
<chemist^> :D
<slax0r> mja...linux se zal ni prevec game friendly :/
<CrazyLemon> seveda je!
<chemist^> Dead island riptide je smeh, igras Co-op po netu s frendi koljes neke zombie-je na enem "mrtvem otoku", se furas s colni, avti, streljas, koljes, rezes, mutiliras :D
<chemist^> krvava igrica precej
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<Seniorita> Featured Linux Games
<CrazyLemon> lej koliko iger imaš!
<chemist^> sestavljas si sam orozje, orodje itd
<CrazyLemon> O-GROMNO
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, mah...
<chemist^> bodi realen
<chemist^> performance
<chemist^> ni...
<chemist^> kot na win
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ ne bi vedel.. igrice igram samo na ubuntu :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: CSGO
<slax0r> kthxbai!
<chemist^> probaj pa bos vidu :D
<chemist^> ma sej ti pravim
<chemist^> mogoce ce bi mel kako graficno
<chemist^> ki jo ubuntu malo bolj podpira
<chemist^> in ima boljse driverje, nebi mel teh tezav
<chemist^> sej tudi z unim "playonlinux" mi je ratalo marsikaj instalirat
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ pa kot vidim ta tvoj dead island ni za linux
<slax0r> graficno lahko mas kaksno hoces, gfx driver support je polom...
<chemist^> ampak pol se kr pojavijo neke tezave z resolucijo pa z FPS
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, marsikaj ZABAVNEGA ni za linux :D
<chemist^> vse te jace igre, al ne delajo, al delajo ful buggy na linuxu
<slax0r> tukaj si v zacaranem krogu
<slax0r> dokler ne bo pametnih driverjev
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ zakaj se mi zdi da te tvoje buggy igrice na linuxu igraš prek Wine ? :)
<slax0r> game developerji ne bodo dal veliko na igre
<chemist^> slax0r, ja sej, se moja graficna je ATI -- bral sem nekje na netu da je katastrofa support za te graficne v ubuntu
<slax0r> driver devi pa obratno...
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja saj to, druge opcije nimas
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, pa preko wine ja... nimam dovolj mocen PC da bi mel virtualno masino z winsi :D
<slax0r> potem pa pac dela porazno :/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r native! :)
<chemist^> in preko steam-a se ne da igrat vsega...sploh pa igrice ki si jih...sposodis od koga :D :D
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa ubuntu kriv...pa driverji ker vam ne dela prek emulatorja ki to ni :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: in ko ni native porta?
<slax0r> nihce ne pravi da je ubuntu kriv...
<slax0r> niti nihce ne pravi da je linux kriv
<dz0ny_> slax0r: men vse igre delajo bp na ati 5790
<slax0r> je pa almost zero-support za igre na linuxu
<slax0r> dz0ny_: csgo?
<dz0ny_> torej steam igre
<slax0r> mwo?
<dz0ny_> jp
<slax0r> csgo se ni za linux...
<slax0r> vsaj pri men se se ni pojavu..
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pol napišeš letter of fury razvijalcem igre :)
<slax0r> and they wipe their arse with it :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r and you hope they get a paper cut! :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> v taksnem replyu bi pa pravzaprav uzivu
<slax0r> "we wanted to wipe our arses with your rant, but we got a paper cut....there...."
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<chemist^> zakaj bi bil ubuntu kriv
<chemist^> krive so firme ki delajo igrice
<chemist^> ki majo pogodbe z microsoftom
<slax0r> ah kje...
<chemist^> in proizvajalci graficnih kartic
<chemist^> da delajo tako, da dela kot mora samo na njihovem OS
<slax0r> a bi ti naredil app za windows ce ves da ga nihce ne bo mogu poganjat ker ni nekega driverja za windoze?
<CrazyLemon> nimajo nobene pogodbe..gre se sam za market share
<chemist^> ma dobro no
<chemist^> dogovor pac
<chemist^> mafia :)
<chemist^> itak tudi sam razvoj tega sranja, vedno mocnejse graficne kartice, procesorji in podobno
<chemist^> ce nebi blo teh izdelovalcev igric, to sploh nebi slo naprej
<chemist^> nebi v roku 2h let imel "zastarel pc"
<chemist^> ker ti polovica novih igric ne dela
<chemist^> vse je to povezano, da sluzijo ko svinje vsi skupaj
<slax0r> saj so zdaj minerji poskrbeli za napredek v gfx :P
<chemist^> denar je sveta vladar, ce vam to pase al ne :)
<slax0r> iz not
<chemist^> u dzungli res ne
<chemist^> samo za denar, bo kmalu se dzungla zginla :D
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, uno dela kar sm nastavu v dconf-editor
<chemist^> ne izklaplja mi vec ekrana
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ kul :)
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @24.03.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 72%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:54, Kulminacija: 12:06:30, Sončni zahod: 18:17:06
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 21min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ni druge.
<chemist^> v kopru se je usulo kot iz skafa
<chemist^> nek leden dez
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 7.9°C @24.03.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: jugovzhodnik 4.6 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:14, Kulminacija: 12:12:38, Sončni zahod: 18:23:03
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 20min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> iz 12 na 8 v roku 1 ure :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/8nPjiOt.gif
<slax0r> anything for pussy!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu PC Wins Red Dot Award For Design  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/E7phDJlrGWk/ubuntu-pc-wins-red-dot-award-design
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dont be silly..očitno sta hotela spucat hišo dokler sta sama
<CrazyLemon> sj veš kak pain je pucat polno hišo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/kultura/knjige/2014/03/naslov_leta_2013_kako_kakati_na_zmenku.aspx
<Seniorita> Naslov leta 2013: Kako kakati na zmenku | Knjige - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Humorna knjiga za samopomoč How to Poo on a Date je prejela nagrado diagram, ki jo od leta 1978 podeljujejo knjigam z najbolj nenavadnim naslovom.«
<slax0r> wtf
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Linux Mint Might Use The Same LTS Base For Linux Mint 17, 18, 19 and 20  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/w4AykGdzJBk/linux-mint-might-use-same-lts-base-for.html
<zdobersek> FYI http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/03/pr3_nt_konferenca.aspx
<Seniorita> Na voljo je urnik aprilske NT konference | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Do tradicionalne Microsoftove NT konference, ki bo 9. in 10. aprila na Bledu, nas loči manj kot tri tedne.«
<CrazyLemon> why is that fyi ?
<idioterna> da bomo vedl kam ne bomo sli
<slax0r> kaj da ne
<slax0r> z temi majicami: http://b2b.cbsimg.net/blogs/arrogant_linux.jpg
<slax0r> al pa temi: http://rlv.zcache.com/linux_is_better_than_windows_t_shirt-r0babaf65364f4854bd70eb04590d0ffe_804gs_512.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Multi-Platform youtube-dl GUI: YouTube dlG  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Asu729Uy93c/multi-platform-youtube-dl-gui-youtube.html
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<dz0ny_> who is black now?
<CrazyLemon> noone..why so rasist?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> racist se napise
<idioterna> because he's racing.
<CrazyLemon> ahhh!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si kupu sedež? če ne http://www.veb-company.si/uploads/gallery_pictures_w_1000/Selle-SanMarco-Regale-Carbon-FX-Black.jpg
<CrazyLemon> carbon!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PikiLemon o\
<sasa84> !yt in the navy - village people
<jablana> Village People - In the Navy OFFICIAL Music Video 1978 (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw ♥24,886 ▶9,969,364
<CrazyLemon> o`|
<sasa84> samo zate CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ohohooooo
<CrazyLemon> translation updates
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni taprav
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni pravi karbon? a je fejk karbon? thats good enough for you
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni taprav sedez
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but why
<CrazyLemon> its..regale
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker mam ... delikatno rit
<CrazyLemon> i just lol-ed..for real :D
<CrazyLemon> je to fensi izraz za zlato žilo?? :D
<CrazyLemon> ohoho.. no more Time&Date
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<dz0ny_> a?
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> prevodi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek nima hemeroidov no :\
<sasa84> hemo*
<sasa84> njegova ritka je pač sam bl "delikatna"... tko kt tvoje nogice :P
<zdobersek> pac, vsaki riti svoj zic
<zdobersek> mislim,  da bo moja vesela z fizikom
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 od kdaj so moje nogice bl delikatne? :D
<sasa84> od 17. aprila 2009
<CrazyLemon> 17.april 2009 je bil kr pomemben datum
<CrazyLemon> vedno bo ostal v mojem spominu
<yang> kmal bo 5. obletnica, lahko praznujeta
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj bi praznovala?
<yang> lepe spomine
<CrazyLemon> to je moj lep spomin.. čemu bi ga delil z drugimi??
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> Ko bo dual stack vključen, boste obveščeni.
<CrazyLemon> ooooouyeaa
<yang> nekam dolg prihaja dual stack na primorsko
<idioterna> men se nc niso odgovoril
<Matthai> idioterna: https://www.kpk-rs.si/sl/komisija/medijsko-sredisce/novice/03/2014/s-supervizorjem-do-se-podrobnejsih-podatkov-o-porabi-javnih-proracunskih-sredstev
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> .stran http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/
<jablana> http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/ ni dosegljiva
<zdobersek> :|
<idioterna> Matthai: 502.
<Matthai> ja, uganjeni smo začasno
<Matthai> neki se na bazi računa
<Matthai> (dumpi bodo) :-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2154-1: ca-certificates update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2154-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2153-1: initramfs-tools vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2153-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2152-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2152-1/
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si pisal na forum ali mail?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PikiLemon !!!
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: a bo kdaj kak api na voljo?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, to je to
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx, je že
<lynxlynxlynx> odlično, bom popravil opendata census
<Matthai> https://github.com/Supervizor
<Seniorita> Supervizor · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Supervizor has 1 repository written in Python. Follow their code on GitHub.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo, so res tudi nameni zraven
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ha?
<idioterna> kasn forum ali mail?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> za ipv6?
<idioterna> sm ja
<CrazyLemon> si ja kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm prek spletnega pogovora vprašal pa mi je dejal da to še ni možno
<CrazyLemon> prek foruma sm pa poslal ZS
<CrazyLemon> pa mi so odgovorili da je posredoval moje podatke tehniku ki skrbi za to :)
<idioterna> prek foruma sm poslal ZS
<idioterna> pa ni blo odgovora
<CrazyLemon> očitno se jim nisi zdel simpatičen
 * CrazyLemon popravi lase
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdej si jih itak morš pustit vsaj do eurosonga
<CrazyLemon> brado si bom pustil
<sasa84> to valda, drugač je brezveze d si wurst :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<sasa84> nč, šibam jst
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte in lahkonočkođ
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/national/2014/03/22/sinkhole-of-bureaucracy/
<Seniorita> Sinkhole of bureaucracy | The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »There's an old mine in Pennsylvania where the U.S. processes federal retirements. By hand. On paper. In 2014.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-25
<pitko> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitko> nism vedu da ni vel backtrack linuxa
<pitko> več*
<Sky[x]> tudj st ne :)
<napsy> ah, bo spet gentoo za l33t linux h4ckers :P
<dz0ny_> nixos
<napsy> al pa ta :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> hoj
<Sky[x]> jo
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: kaj hekas :)?
<Sky[x]> uff :)
<Sky[x]> phpunit :)
<Sky[x]> drgac pa docker me ful mika pa si ne vzamem casa :(
<Sky[x]> pa symfony php fw
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, pa ti ?
<dz0ny_> symfony tools :>
<dz0ny_> php
<dz0ny_> hudic je k je edin kar je od testing frameworkov je php unit
<dz0ny_> poznas kak mocking zadevo za curl
<dz0ny_> tecen je k je php tko rigiden
<dz0ny_> integration teste bi mogu narest v php
<dz0ny_> pa se mi ne da toolov pisat
<Sky[x]> huh
<Sky[x]> phpunit 4.0 je neke izboljsave mel poglej ce je kej za curl
<slax0r> tests suck ass :p
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V četrtek in petek se bo nadaljevalo nestalno vreme z občasnimi padavinami, ki se bodo v noči na petek prehodno okrepile in v petek popoldne ponehale. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja.
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @25.03.2014 11:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 74%  oblačno ploha
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:59, Kulminacija: 12:09:10, Sončni zahod: 18:21:20
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 24min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo danes in jutri spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Pojavljale se bodo krajevne plohe. Ob severnem Jadranu bo jutri zapihala šibka burja.
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> dual stack ni možen če imaš SAMO sinope r3 modem
<CrazyLemon> moraš imet še posebej router
<dz0ny_> o.O
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5969
<dz0ny_> tole se niso prebral zgleda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kateri so cheap routerji ? :)
<Seniorita> RFC 5969 - IPv6 Rapid Deployment on IPv4 Infrastructures (6rd) -- Protocol Specification
<dz0ny_> al je pa kaka omejitev z ppoe
<dz0ny_> e900
<dz0ny_> pa kak tp-link
<dz0ny_> ce hoces se usb
<CrazyLemon> e900 je na zalogi v bigbangu koper!
<CrazyLemon> usb bi bil fajn..za future use
<CrazyLemon> kakega tp-linka pa predlagaš?
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda upam da so vsi tomato worthy :D
<dz0ny_> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr1043nd
<Seniorita> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND - OpenWrt Wiki
<dz0ny_> ta je 45€ na mimovrste
<dz0ny_> mimo pa to
<dz0ny_> ce rabis full coverage
<dz0ny_> e900 lovi ene 30m + 5 ap-jev se zraven
<dz0ny_> pa n je
<CrazyLemon> e900 it is :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem v bigbang.. hvala in bbs
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> tale je tud hud http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2470008829/brezzicni-router-tp-link-n600-tl-wdr3500#galerija
<Seniorita> Brezžični router TP-LINK N600 (TL-WDR3500) - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Usmerjevalnik TL-WDR3500 Wireless Dual Band Router je naprava oblikovana posebno za mala podjetja, pisarne in hiše oz. stanovanja. Usmerjevalnik je skladen z standardom IEEE 802.11n za brezžičen prenos podatkov 300 Mbps.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. nič kar je na mimovrste ne bom
<CrazyLemon> bom kr takoj Å¡el kupit karkoli je v BB
<dz0ny_> aja :)
<dz0ny_> no sej mogoče majo tud to
<CrazyLemon> na internetu ni videt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/usmerjevalniki-in-routerji?manufacturer=1713
<Seniorita> Usmerjevalniki/Routerji - TP LINK - bigbang.si, proizvajalec-TP LINK
<Seniorita> »Usmerjevalniki/Routerji - TP LINK , proizvajalec-TP LINK«
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: /podatki je Å¡e vedno 404
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ links pls :)
<dz0ny_> a
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tomato or whatever za e900 :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma karkoli imaš gor
<dz0ny_> http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K26RT-N/build5x-116-EN/Linksys%20E-series/tomato-E900-NVRAM64K-1.28.RT-N5x-MIPSR2-116-Max.bin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti na e900 laufaš znc ?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> too svoh for that
<dz0ny_> mas neke simpl zadeve za openwrt btw
<dz0ny_> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/proxy.psybnc
<Seniorita> How to run psyBNC - OpenWrt Wiki
<dz0ny_> al pa miau
<dz0ny_> to bi celo slo verjetn
<CrazyLemon> prefix sm že dobu
<CrazyLemon> tko da sam Å¡e e900 pa sinope skonfiguriram
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ClawFingaz: Napaka pri instalaciji ATI Catalyst Video Driverja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41560/#p41560
<CrazyLemon> uu..celo gumb za reboot ima
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: miui se zgleda da poganjat
<dz0ny_> 100 kb je velik bin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ android interface?
<CrazyLemon> aja.. fw
<dz0ny_> miau
<dz0ny_> lol cudno ime
<CrazyLemon> ostal bom kr pri preverjenemu shibbyju
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dela irc bouncer :>
<dz0ny_> rabis navodila za tomato
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj ni nobenih posebnih navodil za tale e900 ane?
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim preverit a je 1st ali 2nd edition ali kaj podobnega?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/9760419
<Seniorita> miaui.md
<Seniorita> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<dz0ny_> ce hoces irc bouncer gor
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install MATE 1.8 In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ERv4v5an2Lk/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> torej..shibby je gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah..shibby is fine..ne rabim fw s čudnim imenom :p
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne se to je sam app
<dz0ny_> za bouncer
<dz0ny_> dela na vseh mipsel ruterjih
<dz0ny_> pa ker ti ostane 1mb prostora na flashu
<dz0ny_> lahko pol random appe gor poganjas
<dz0ny_> neki od tle http://ipkg.nslu2-linux.org/feeds/optware/ddwrt/cross/stable/
<Seniorita> Index of /feeds/optware/ddwrt/cross/stable/
<dz0ny_> al pa tale https://code.google.com/p/dircproxy/wiki/DircproxyFeatureList
<Seniorita> DircproxyFeatureList - dircproxy - Feature List - An IRC Proxy Server - Google Project Hosting
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx, da, vem.. Å¡e delamo nekaj
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga se ta sinope da v bridge mode
<CrazyLemon> nikjer ni najt te možnosti
<dz0ny_> izklucis ppoe
<dz0ny_> si v fake bridge mode
<dz0ny_> pol na ruterju nastavis drug network
<dz0ny_> da ni isti kot sinope
<dz0ny_> it works
<dz0ny_> al gres pa prek ppoe cez
<dz0ny_> kaj cez pa nardit?
<CrazyLemon> jah če misliš izključiš kot diskonektaš pppoe je to edina možnost.. drugje ni nobene možnosti za to
<dz0ny_> sinope je tko omejena stvar
<dz0ny_> ne moreš recimo nastavit dmz
<dz0ny_> ce je to tovoj namen
<dz0ny_> o/
<dz0ny_> wsp
<dz0ny_> meh
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: TLP 0.5 Released, Install It In Ubuntu [Tool That Helps Save Battery Power]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/MZ45zDDIejo/tlp-05-released-install-it-in-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> torej dz0ny_ help! :D
<CrazyLemon> inet6 addr: 2a00:ee2:f100:3a00:611f:c385:a9:659e/64 Scope:Global
<CrazyLemon>  inet6 addr: 2a00:ee2:f100:3a00:225:22ff:fed0:b63f/64 Scope:Global
<CrazyLemon> zakaj dobim dva različna ipv6 naslova ?
<CrazyLemon> za interface
<zdobersek> ethernet & wlan?
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah...to je sam eth0
<CrazyLemon> ampak meeh je
<CrazyLemon> ker sm napačno prepisal prefix :D
<zdobersek> ah, ok
<zdobersek> sm mislu, da mas v APUju backdoor
<CrazyLemon> double meh
<CrazyLemon> ni napačno prepisan prefix
<CrazyLemon> sam prve ničle samodejno izbriše
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj ga pol matra
<CrazyLemon> pa vsak interface dobi dva ipv6 naslova..enako je na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> IPv6 Address	2a00:ee2:f004:b7:6432:f706:ec10:fa76
<CrazyLemon> to mi tudi ne Å¡tima na routerju
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni dodeljeni ipv6
<dz0ny_> bogi
<dz0ny_> kake podatke so ti dal?
<CrazyLemon> ipv6 pa prefix :D
<slax0r> xchat? ewwwww :/
<CrazyLemon> ah ja :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> js sm dal tam možnost 'native ipv6 from isp'
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu pa dela če daš 'dhcpv6 '
<slax0r> a zdaj siol ze tut ponuja ipv6?
<dz0ny_> jp
<CrazyLemon> testiranje samo :)
<dz0ny_> no dej jim napis da hoces option 212
<slax0r> where have I been living?
<dz0ny_> me zanimq kaj bo reku :)
<dz0ny_> a mtu si privzet pustu al dal na 1290
<CrazyLemon> privzeti
<CrazyLemon> 1492
<idioterna> conquest of paradise mtu
<CrazyLemon> pa tale tomato by shibby ni tako kul kot je bil original tomato
<dz0ny_> m se bolj je
<dz0ny_> kaj ti pa manjka
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: {ubuntu12.04 LTS}Napaka pri instalaciji ATI Catalyst Video Driverja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41561/#p41561
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: {ubuntu12.04 LTS}Napaka pri instalaciji ATI Catalyst Video Driverja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41562/#p41562
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a si zrihtu bouncerja?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ manjka mu hitrost.. tisti je dosti hitrejši bil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. si ti? .p
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> men dela
<dz0ny_> ze od prej
<dz0ny_> sem pa pobu tisto macko
<dz0ny_> pa je tud ok
<dz0ny_> miau
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa imaš ti če nimaš mačke?
<dz0ny_> weechat
<dz0ny_> sam ne naruterju :>
<CrazyLemon> aah :)
<CrazyLemon> pa zihr moram spet rebootat router ko dam mačko gor ane?
<dz0ny_> nope
<CrazyLemon> sej se sam..hotu al ne :D
<CrazyLemon> sam vidu sm da ima kar nekaj težav s povezovanjem
<dz0ny_> who?
<CrazyLemon> dosti je 'you are already logged in' errorjev
<CrazyLemon> shibby in e900
<zdobersek> NO MORE!
<dz0ny_> aja pppoe te heca
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> to je bl problem unga tunel serverja
<CrazyLemon> no povej mi..a res moram prek sshja tisto narest
<CrazyLemon> al je dovolj prek web uija ?
<CrazyLemon> ker prek sshja se ne morem prijavit :D
<dz0ny_> vi moras zamenjat za kak bolj prikladen ukaz :>
<dz0ny_> omogocit moras
<dz0ny_> ssh prijavo
<dz0ny_> ssh root@192.168.1.1
<dz0ny_> geslo je pa tvoje geslo
<dz0ny_> admin privzeto
<dz0ny_> tle mas pa nastavitve https://github.com/sdague/miau/blob/master/misc/miaurc.in
<Seniorita> miau/misc/miaurc.in at master · sdague/miau · GitHub
<dz0ny_> ostale
<Seniorita> »miau - My git mirror of the Miau IRC Proxy project for ubuntu packaging«
<CrazyLemon> je že ssh
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> root
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> js sm se z admin usernameom prijavu
<CrazyLemon> read only filesystem!
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tisto.. mount -o remount,rw ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2155-1: OpenSSH vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2155-1/
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> to ni android
<dz0ny_> a jffs si naredu
<dz0ny_> gres samo pod /jffs
<dz0ny_> tam lahko pieses
<CrazyLemon> sm v jffs mapi
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gre pisat
<CrazyLemon> :/jffs# touch whatever.txt
<CrazyLemon> touch: whatever.txt: Read-only file system
<dz0ny_> ja a si formatiral jffs?
<dz0ny_> prek web ui
<CrazyLemon> ne ?
<dz0ny_> no to nared prvo :>
<CrazyLemon> how?
<CrazyLemon> nikjer ni te možnosti
<dz0ny_> a znas brat
<CrazyLemon> pri jffs je sam
<CrazyLemon> enable
<dz0ny_> no enable
<CrazyLemon> pa execute on mount
<dz0ny_> pol mas pa format spodi
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> zdaj vidim
<CrazyLemon> ko daš enable
<CrazyLemon> se pojavi format/erase
<dz0ny_> http://drp.io/geI0
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny_> ja :>
<slax0r> watcha doin?
<jablana> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/613/Wat.jpg
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> o...kay
<dz0ny_> .pic hacking fast
<jablana> http://gallery.mailchimp.com/ecae0c913eb94da1ad9bdbac7/images/9781629219820.jpg
<dz0ny_> .pic hack faster than you can read
<jablana> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-liisdYDbXmY/UEJIQwsKPUI/AAAAAAAACh0/HDeJ9Pgltro/s1600/barnlight6.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why Canonical’s Scrappy Guerrilla Launch of Ubuntu Phone Is Poised to Pay Off  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OxkjBmtS32s/canonicals-scrappy-guerrilla-marketing-ubuntu-phone-win
<CrazyLemon> what the f..
<CrazyLemon> htc one launch bi mogu bit ob 17.00
<CrazyLemon> pa pravijo da je že konec
<zdobersek> not CET 17:00 obviously
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/25/5544642/htc-one-review-m8
<Seniorita> The new HTC One review | The Verge
<Seniorita> »My first car was a 1997 Saturn SL1, a tiny black box with headlights that were too close together and a 0-60 time in the neighborhood of three and a half hours. It had power nothing, automatic...«
<CrazyLemon> ni pisal čas..pisalo je koliko do eventa
<CrazyLemon> kako je že pri vi-ju izhod ter shrani? :wq ?
<slax0r> da
<slax0r> writequit
<slax0r> esc prej, da gres iz edit mode
<slax0r> and shame on you, kak linuxas pa si da ne poznas vsaj osnovih komand na vi(m)? -.-
<slax0r> upam da ti gre kaj bolje na emacs :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r očitno poznam če sm si zapomnu kako je shrani ter končaj :P
 * dz0ny_ uses nano
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am.. a se pol sam zalaufa tale miau al kako ?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<slax0r> nano? ewwww :/
<dz0ny_> ce tko kot naslikci nardis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am.. a pol moram rebootat? :D
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> ist naredi kot pise na slikci
<CrazyLemon> sej je
<dz0ny_> pa ce bozenes z -f
<CrazyLemon> on mount execute bla bla
<CrazyLemon> ampak je že mounted
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> ne stekas
<CrazyLemon> res ne
<CrazyLemon> do explain
<dz0ny_> z -f pozenes v terminalu vids ce dela
<dz0ny_> ce brez -f pozenes se forka
<dz0ny_> tko kot ob zagonu
<CrazyLemon> tale vi je obup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a imaš working miaurc ?
<dz0ny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker meni za vsako vrstico napiše parse error
<dz0ny_> tam zraven gista je
<zdobersek> vi je kool
<dz0ny_> what are you doing
<CrazyLemon> matr fakr to pa dela
<dz0ny_> lol
<not_dz0ny> madr fakr no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ta tvoj miau podpira ipv6?
<CrazyLemon> meh.. f miau
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> "ta tvoj"
<CrazyLemon> v njegovi pisarni je..torej njegov :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: neki zate https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153925858260321.1073741861.120208370320&type=1
<Seniorita> Foto shooting by Petra Hočevar | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nism ravno basketball fan :p
<CrazyLemon> ampak tokrat naj ti bo!
<dz0ny_> sej si pa telekom fan :>
<zdobersek> IPv6 yaaay
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da se spodobi napisat 'MIAU' :D
<dz0ny_> a zdej dela?
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal sm vse
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dual stack baby..DUAL
<zdobersek> cuker rabim :|
<zdobersek> nutella kozarc pa prazen :'|
<CrazyLemon> js sm nazadnje kupu nutello
<CrazyLemon> pa je preveč sladka
<zdobersek> pass it over.
<CrazyLemon> *puff puff pass*
<upd> !g dual stack
<Seniorita> IPv6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ tadejclwd http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2014/03/top_gear_live_hrvaska.aspx
<Seniorita> Top Gear Live na Hrvaškem, zabavali bodo tudi Clarkson, Hammond in May | Kratke novice - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Enega izmed šovov Top Gear Live bodo letos poleti pripravili tudi na Hrvaškem, kamor poleg superšportnih in luksuznih avtomobilov ter kaskaderskih vložkov prihaja tudi voditeljski trio oddaje BBC.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prihodnost AMD-jevih lastniških gonilnikov bo morda bolj odprta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41563/#p41563
<Some1> yo
<gregors> Kej mi zna kdo povedat kje online kupit kak ugodn laptop ??
<dz0ny_> huh
<dz0ny_> gres na mimovrste najdes kar te zanima
<dz0ny_> pol pa isces ce je kaj ceneje
<gregors>  Hm :D
<gregors> sm mislu, da pozna kdo kak online portal kjer se dobi poceni laptope :D
<CrazyLemon> definiraj poceni
<gregors> Hm :D dobro vprašanje, tam 700€ i7 - nVidia
<gregors> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..optimist :D
<CrazyLemon> i5 se dobi
<CrazyLemon> i7 pa..ne vem če
<zdobersek> Bjarne Stroustrup @ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyqoF-A4R0c&feature=youtu.be&t=1m53s
<Seniorita> Derek Season 2 [Official Trailer] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ricky's award-winning comedy drama Derek returns to Channel 4 in the UK on 23rd April 2014 for a brand new series - and on Netflix around the world soon afte...«
<gregors> exit
<gregors> o shit :D damn, tko je pa če cel dan tolčeš po terminalu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako se inštalira ipkg ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne mores ti
<dz0ny_> odtaras
<dz0ny_> odtaras data.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> o lej..another language updates
<CrazyLemon> thanks to me :p
<CrazyLemon> meh.. himym ends next week
<zdobersek> kdo se sploh to gleda?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je ta sezona shite?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont understand..please rephrase your question
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: is this seasone shite, aye?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well..its ok
<zdobersek> IT'S SHITE, HE SAID
<CrazyLemon> HE DID NOT
<zdobersek> What he denies he thus implies.
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> če ti nisi star 15 pol noben ni :D
<dz0ny_> kaj pa gledamo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 22, suckaz!
 * dz0ny_ the blacklist, pa the following, pa hanibal, pa grim
<dz0ny_> u pa continium se je zacel
<CrazyLemon> the blacklist tudi js gledam..ampak je počasi ratal že dolgočasen
<CrazyLemon> čakam pa the orange is the new black
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že bila tista serija :>
<dz0ny_> ja
<zdobersek> cosmos anyone?
<dz0ny_> girls in prison having sex
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: tud pogledal
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny_> sam nek osnovni je
<zdobersek> science!
<dz0ny_> tko risanka
<dz0ny_> horizon je boljsa zadeva
<zdobersek> pa kaj pol, ce je risanka
<zdobersek> sem pa ja dost mlad
<dz0ny_> ja tud kdo predstavlja
<dz0ny_> bl simpl
<dz0ny_> to sem ze itak vse prebral
<dz0ny_> sam obnavljas zgodovino :)
<CrazyLemon> sej .. zdobersek ima rad bl simpl zadeve :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jelly?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no thanks..i'm full
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ the secret life of walter mitty..kr v redu za pogledat
<dz0ny_> mah
<zdobersek> lep trailer je mel
<zdobersek> trailerje
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> suits se gledam
<dz0ny_> pa POI
<dz0ny_> afkors
<CrazyLemon> suits pa psych
<CrazyLemon> über combo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pa od kod vam cas
<CrazyLemon> pa mentalist je tudi zravn
<zdobersek> pol se pa tf2 najbrz
<CrazyLemon> tf2 je po 20.00 če je
<CrazyLemon> danes ni bil..je pa zato bil HIMYM na sporedu pa 2 broke girls
<dz0ny_> zjutraj vmes pa zvecer
<dz0ny_> pa se cist ok zamotis
<dz0ny_> mal pocitka pa moras met
<upd_> jaz delam nov kovanec cryptocoin, ce bi kdo rad sodeloval pm me...
<CrazyLemon> upd_ če ga boš poimenoval po meni i'm in!
<dz0ny_> lemoncoin
<zdobersek> upd_: ce ga bos poimenoval po CrazyLemon I'm in!
<dz0ny_> peachcoin
<upd_> ne :)
<dz0ny_> pusycoin
<CrazyLemon> fussycoin!
<dz0ny_> push* sem mislu
<upd_> http://lemoncoin.org/ že obstaja to vse
<Seniorita> LemonCoin - New best peer-to-peer digital crypto coin
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaaat
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
<zdobersek> that guy is craaaaazyyy
<CrazyLemon> Life should taste as good as lemons, sour but savoury :)
<CrazyLemon> THATS MY MOTO!
<CrazyLemon> zihr je to moj alter ego
<upd_> https://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/coins/info
<Seniorita> List of all traded alternative cryptocurrencies with blocks, difficulty, hashrate and marketcap.
<CrazyLemon> tist bl produktivni del mene
<CrazyLemon> to naredu
<upd_> ubistvu ga ni imena ki Å¡e ne bi obstajal
<dz0ny_> slocoin
<dz0ny_> sicoin
<CrazyLemon> sam nigga is lame.. dropbox linka
<dz0ny_> sikojn
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> na win pa mac build
<dz0ny_> turbocoin
<dz0ny_> hm
<dz0ny_> zokikojn
<dz0ny_> haha
<upd_> mja recesijacoin :)
<dz0ny_> egocoin?
<CrazyLemon> ideja! burecoin
<CrazyLemon> !
<dz0ny_> picacoin
<dz0ny_> oh
<dz0ny_> ubuntucoin
<CrazyLemon> burek > pica
<CrazyLemon> naah ubuntucoyn :D
<dz0ny_> 2 burek coina za 1 picacoin
<dz0ny_> hm to bi pa se slo
<CrazyLemon> 2 burek 1 coin ..new viral video :D
<CrazyLemon> less gross :D
<dz0ny_> to bi kot v OÅ  svoje trgovince mel
<dz0ny_> fafncoin
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> well
<dz0ny_> zamotit se grem
<dz0ny_> mal sem zasel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čaki
<CrazyLemon> zakaj v shibbyju niso na voljo 1-4 wlan kanali?
<CrazyLemon> samo auto ter od 5 naprej
<dz0ny_> 20-40 mhz
<dz0ny_> mas sirino kanala
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<dz0ny_> 20 je normal
<dz0ny_> 40 je un 300mbps
<dz0ny_> drgac mas pa sam 150
<CrazyLemon> no sej ne bom uporabljal 1-4.. ker so itak zasedeni ampak mi je bilo pa čudno :)
<dz0ny_> pa wlan power das na kake 60
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?
<dz0ny_> pac bolj lovi
<dz0ny_> jaz mam 92
<dz0ny_> pa taiwan
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ravno taiwan? :)
<dz0ny_> ker drugace ti kartica ne bo hotela povezat
<dz0ny_> tam ni onjen tx power
<CrazyLemon> ach so
<dz0ny_> in pol driverji vse prebavjo
<dz0ny_> a si testiru hitrost prenosa kej?
<CrazyLemon> nisem :)
<dz0ny_> aja pa Interference Mitigation wlan auto wit interference migetation
<dz0ny_> vkljuc
<dz0ny_> ce mas 5-6 wlanon okol
<dz0ny_> pa APSD Mode
<CrazyLemon> dej raje screenshot svojih nastavitev :D
<dz0ny_> to ti mobitel pol manj kur baterije
<dz0ny_> http://drp.io/geI9
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<CrazyLemon> torej..interference mitigation dam na 'wlan auto' ali na 'wlan auto noise reduction' ?
<dz0ny_> pic
<dz0ny_> pa upnp ukjuc afkors
<CrazyLemon> why?
<CrazyLemon> Wireless Multicast Forwarding - a to imaš za gledat tv ?
<dz0ny_> da bodo torrrenti hitri
<CrazyLemon> ne ne.. to imam vedno izključeno
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem ravno upnp :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne multicast audio
<dz0ny_> iz pc > rpi
<CrazyLemon> no saving
<CrazyLemon> hvala za nastavitve
<dz0ny_> dns crypt hoces se
<zdobersek> Facebook je kupu Oculus
<dz0ny_> to je zato da siol ne bo vedu kere strani obiskujes
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> 2B
<zdobersek> jebes to sranje
<dz0ny_> $
<CrazyLemon> zdaj me bo d/c-alo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ prenos pa je okrog 1.3 MB/s
<dz0ny_> uh low
<dz0ny_> pr men je okol 5mb
<CrazyLemon> mb ali MB?
<dz0ny_> 5MB/s
<CrazyLemon> koliko wlanov imaš okrog sebe?
<CrazyLemon> sm pa dal power na 80..in ne 92
<dz0ny_> 5
<CrazyLemon> 1.4 max
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre da za vsako spremembo disconnecta internet
<CrazyLemon> nič.. ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-26
<napsy> dan
<napsy> rabim pomoc pri regexp
<zdobersek> napsy: shoot
<napsy> grep "(aaa)|(bbb)" nek_fajl.txt // to naj bi cekiru ce se kaj ujema z aaa ali pa bbb?
<Matthai> Evo: http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/podatki/
<Seniorita> Supervizor
<zdobersek> napsy: a dela? :>
<napsy> ne, zato pa sprasujem
<zdobersek> napsy: try grep -E "(aaa|bbb)"
<slax0r> napsy: grep 'aaa\|bbb' filename
<napsy> a, to pa dela :)
<napsy> ka pomen -E
<zdobersek> extended regex
<napsy> kul
<napsy> thx
<slax0r> ali pa egrep 'aaa|bbb'
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> al pa -e, grep -e aaa -e bbb
<zdobersek> al pa, al pa, al pa
<slax0r> you haz options :P
<Sky[x]> cist divji ta supervizor :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<CrazyLemon> podnapis: make some food woman! and make it now!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2014/03/na_1300_let_stari_mumiji_nasli_tetovazo_z_imenom_mihael.aspx
<Seniorita> Na 1300 let stari mumiji našli tetovažo z imenom Mihael | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Britanski znanstveniki so na 1300 let stari mumiji neke sudanske ženske našli tetovažo z napisom v grški pisavi M-I-X-A-H-A, kar v prevodu pomeni Mihael.«
<slax0r> shut up woman get on my horse
<sasa84> om nom nom slax0r
<sasa84> mihael...huh :>
<napsy> sudanski jebac ;)
<CrazyLemon> 'mixaha was here'
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prihodnost AMD-jevih lastniških gonilnikov bo morda bolj odprta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41564/#p41564
<sasa84> tetovažo našli na notranji strani desnega stegna
<slax0r> le kaj so tam iskali :P
<sasa84> slax0r, pacek!!
 * sasa84 požuga
<slax0r> >:)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlvvCYUDHrQ
<Seniorita> "There is NO reason to hit a woman!" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How to put a bitch in check: http://manhood101.com/ebook.html You still think there's no reason to hit a woman? Let me change your mind: http://manhood101.co...«
<slax0r> omg... :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri tej temi
 * CrazyLemon searches for a video
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHUPwzOWMEA
<Seniorita> Vive la France - Bande-annonce - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Découvrez la bande-annonce du film "Vive la France" de Michael Youn. Avec José Garcia, Michael Youn, Isabelle Funaro. Au cinéma le 20 février. http://www.fac...«
<CrazyLemon> a kdo razume francosko? zdobersek ti si baje poliglot
<CrazyLemon> pri 30s poglej
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi na začetku :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, vse zna!
<zdobersek> VSE
<CrazyLemon> haha..evo tu je cel ples https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jERVRfWQW5g
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> Vive la France [segment of the Tawa dance] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The narrative is as follow: "But first let me explain how we got here. It all began in Taboulistan, a tiny Central Asian country stuck between Afghanistan, K...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to zgleda hud film!! :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr smešen je ja :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leXo4-QLNVc
<sasa84> uuuu
<Seniorita> 300: Rise of an Empire Trailer 2013 Official Teaser - 2014 Movie [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »300: Rise of an Empire Trailer 2013 - Official 2014 movie trailer in HD - starring Sullivan Stapleton, Eva Green, Lena Headey, Hans Matheson, Rodrigo Santoro...«
<sasa84> kdo že gledu tega?
<yang> dans grem gledat 12 let suzenj
<dz0ny> sasa84: 300 2nd edition sem pogledu
<dz0ny> boobs all around
<dz0ny> mens too
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pol je za vsazga neki :D
<sasa84> men so kr všeč taki spektakli za gledat
<sasa84> pa Å¡e vojaki dobr zgledajo ponavad :P
<slax0r> potem ti predlagam se spartacus, blood and the sand
<slax0r> je tut za oba spola dovolj "vidnega materiala"
<yang> sasa, alpa gladiator
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej tist vive la france imaš na znanem slovenskem pašniku s slovenskimi podnapisi
<slax0r> saj razume francosko :P
<sasa84> oui CrazyLemon, merci beaucoup
<sasa84> ja slax0r ...francoščina bi mogla bit moj 3. tuj jezik in nas je blo mal premal...pol sm šla na italijanščino
<sasa84> :\
<dz0ny> sasa ne jaz sem gledal zarad ladij
<sasa84> sm vidla v trailerju d so čist hude...
<slax0r> dz0ny: whatever floats your boat :P
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> zionisti :)
<CrazyLemon> evo ga dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> miau on ipv6
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> rawr
<dz0ny> no zdej pa x chat zapri
<dz0ny> da vidmo ce dela miau
<CrazyLemon> dela
<CrazyLemon> sm že testiral prej :)
<dz0ny> sam tist inbox bi jaz rajs v ram dal
<dz0ny> ker tem flashem v ruterjih ne zaupam
<CrazyLemon> a ni default inbox none ? :)
<dz0ny> ne zraven miaurc je
<CrazyLemon> hm ?
<dz0ny> mislim lahko nstavis pot
<dz0ny> v /tmp
<dz0ny> privzeto je v tisti mapi kjer je miaurc
<dz0ny> to je za privms log
<dz0ny> pa mention log
<CrazyLemon> no dej.. js se bom diskonektal čez 10 s
<CrazyLemon> ti pa mi pusti pvt msg
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> 3 . 2 . 1 .
<sasa84> Å¡e jst bom pustila pvt za CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it works
<dz0ny> :d
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej
<CrazyLemon> quicklog works
<CrazyLemon> ampak
<CrazyLemon> ni v inboxu :)
<CrazyLemon> ls -l
<CrazyLemon> -rw-------    1 root     root             0 Mar 26 11:48 inbox
<CrazyLemon> -rw-------    1 root     root          2237 Mar 26 12:07 log
<CrazyLemon> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        100151 Mar 26 11:40 miau
<dz0ny>     )\._.,--....,'``.
<dz0ny>    /,   _.. \   _\  ;`._ ,.
<CrazyLemon> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root           445 Mar 26 11:56 miaurc
<CrazyLemon> -rw-------    1 root     root             6 Mar 26 11:59 pid
<dz0ny> fL `._.-(,_..'--(,_..'`-.;.'
<dz0ny> - Running on server irc.efnet.org with nickname dz0ny
<dz0ny> - Your inbox is empty.
<CrazyLemon> * - Your inbox is empty.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je v ramu ?
<dz0ny> no v glavnem log fa inbox ni dobro da sta na flashu
<CrazyLemon> no log je na flashu ampak log beleži samo dejavnosti miau-a
<dz0ny> jaz bi jih dal v ram
<dz0ny> sem se ze zajebal enkrat k je ruter pol sel v maloro
<dz0ny> to ma like 1000 r/w ciklov
<dz0ny> ne 1m kot kak cheap usb kluč
<CrazyLemon> no kako dam log v ram
<CrazyLemon> al pa če skenslam log
<slax0r> tmpfs
<slax0r> mount /var/log on tmpfs...
<slax0r> al pa mal poglej /dev/shm
<CrazyLemon> no sej zdaj upam da sm skenslal logging
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/Kurtclapping.gif
<slax0r> pa /tmp je tudi pametno dat na tmpfs
<slax0r> ce se gre za kak flashdrive
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v mauirc reces kam naj se shranjuje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni te možnosti v manualu
<CrazyLemon> http://miau.sourceforge.net/manual.html#SEC7
<Seniorita> miau - manual
<Seniorita> »documentation for miau«
<slax0r> erm...irssi? :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/sdague/miau/blob/master/misc/miaurc.in
<Seniorita> miau/misc/miaurc.in at master · sdague/miau · GitHub
<Seniorita> »miau - My git mirror of the Miau IRC Proxy project for ubuntu packaging«
<dz0ny> mas tud forwardmsg
<dz0ny> tko da recimo lahko poslej notification na pushbullet al pa kam drugam
<dz0ny> pošlješ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny like i said..js ne vidim te možnosti nikjer - za shranjevanje loga na določeno mesto
 * CrazyLemon spuca očala
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/sdague/miau/blob/master/misc/miaurc.in#L123
<Seniorita> miau/misc/miaurc.in at master · sdague/miau · GitHub
<Seniorita> »miau - My git mirror of the Miau IRC Proxy project for ubuntu packaging«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak tukaj lahko nastaviš samo true false.. miaudir je nespremenjen
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> lahko pa drugace zazenes miau
<slax0r> zakaj pa miau?
<slax0r> what's so spesl?
<CrazyLemon> its tiny
<slax0r> why not psy?
<CrazyLemon> ker je miau že zbuildan and tiny :D
<CrazyLemon> 10% psybncja
<slax0r> kaj to laufas na kalkulatorju? :)
<CrazyLemon> skoraj.. routerju
<slax0r> ajaaaa
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> jaaaa :)
<slax0r> ker drgac psy lahko laufa vsak pc ki je mlajsi od 21 let :D
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :)
<slax0r> kaj ti pa bo bnc?
<CrazyLemon> for fun! :)
<CrazyLemon> predvsem za to da sasa84 ne bi pol težila z ' a komaj zdaj si se zbudil????'
<slax0r> ti dam shell? :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim hvala :)
<slax0r> lahko prosim? :)
<CrazyLemon> glavni namen je 1. preverit stabilnost ipv6 povezave na siolu
<CrazyLemon> 2. preveri stabilnost same povezave in general
<slax0r> ti dve besedi ponavadi nista sli skupaj :)
<CrazyLemon> no sej..bom objavil raziskavo ko se konča :)))
<slax0r> ceprav moram priznat se je dost izboljsalo na ftth
<CrazyLemon> stabilnost? pri meni je tudi dokaj stabilno delovanje same povezave
<slax0r> na parici sem mel pa vsak dan tocno ob stiri in 5minut izpad za 2-5min
<slax0r> potem je blo pa naprej ok
<CrazyLemon> po 15+ dni sm vidu da ni bilo prekinitev
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako je modem dejal :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: don't worry, sem mu dal tak bin da men gesla sporoca :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont worry..nisem uporabil tvoj bin
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> dz0ny: sneaky :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ni bil ipv6 ampak ipv4 :)
<slax0r> sam freenode ipv6 serverji so kar instable, vsaj bli so pred kakim letom dni
<slax0r> js sm nonstop padal
<slax0r> ircnet pa je laufal naprej
<CrazyLemon> http://css.csail.mit.edu/mylar/
<Seniorita> Mylar
<slax0r> bs..
<slax0r> ah daj, ne me basat, ta dva ki sta kao izumila super-secure-searchable encryption se ukvarjata z kriptologijo manj kot 10 let...
<Matthai> hoj... http://www.vlada.si/teme_in_projekti/kam_gre_vas_denar/
<Seniorita> Kam gre vaš denar? | Vlada Republike Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Viri financiranja javnih storitev so davki, prispevki, trošarine in druge dajatve (takse, donacije, itd.). Sredstva se zbirajo v štirih blagajnah, in sicer: v državnem …«
<slax0r> searchable encryption...ce lahko kaj koli guessas, je to en piece of shit encryption...
<Matthai> ni nujno
<Matthai> lahko je homomorfni sistem
<slax0r> povej to kriptografu...
<slax0r> da ti odgrizne glavo :D
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t498930
<Matthai> http://eprints.fri.uni-lj.si/1496/1/Tolic1.pdf
<Matthai> itd... :-)
<slax0r> zato ker obstaja, se ne pomeni da je to kar mora bit ;)
<slax0r> kriptacija mora biti kolikor random je le mogoce, ce lahko kaj uganes, ni vec to kar mora biti
<Matthai> odvisno za kaj uporabljaš sistem... recimo pri volitvah imaš specifičen problem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj cmo z http://www.openway.si/
<Seniorita> Open Way
<Seniorita> »Brezplačni dogodek namenjen širjenju odprtokodnih idej«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj cmo z NT konferenco?
<zdobersek> sasa84: imam strudl, imam kafe!
<zdobersek> sasa84: type /join to join!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič..plačaj kotizacijo pa gremo vsi skupaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič.. počakajmo da se nino spomne na ubuntu.si in nam pošlje novico za objavo
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon pravkar vidu mail
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč undisclosed-recipients
<CrazyLemon> manjka osebni touch :D
<CrazyLemon> no bom oblikoval novico po  kosilu
<CrazyLemon> bbs/l
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Konferenca odprtokodnih rešitev v Novem mestu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41565/#p41565
<napsy> http://vim.sexy/
<Seniorita> vim is sexy
<Seniorita> »Your text editor is weak. Vim is the bad-mofo omakase editor that will kick you in the ass and optimize your workflow. Take it to the next level bro«
<slax0r> of course vim is sexy!
<sasa84> uuuuu zdobersek
<sasa84> join join join!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam fyi
<CrazyLemon> dpm več ni odgovoren za prevode
<CrazyLemon> da mu ne težiš brezveze :D
<sasa84> sj midva se z davidom itak druge stvari menva :P
<sasa84> ej, a ma kdo lego architecture?
<CrazyLemon> a si posvojila otroka?
<LorD_DDooM> Namigovanje da so legice samo za otroke... ccc
<CrazyLemon> legice so nekaj druzga :p
<napsy> legice so zakon :D
<idioterna> http://i.minus.com/ibgOaQYLlF4V55.gif
<sasa84> zkaj mislte d so lego kocke sam za otroke?
<sasa84> men je to čist kul početje :P
<idioterna> kdo to misl?
<CrazyLemon> da hell.. zvok kr naenkrat postal pitchy
<zdobersek> bitchy maybe?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<napsy> that's because you're touching yourself
<zdobersek> well don't do that.
<napsy> ka pa ce mas morning wood
<napsy> neki je treba pol ukrent
<idioterna> najbols ce tko pojstlo postavs da je gospa ob steni
<napsy> kero tezavo pa to resi? :)
<idioterna> avtomaticno ukrepanje v primeru da mas morning wood
<idioterna> vsaj men se se ni zgodil da bi me kr preskocila
<napsy> aa
<napsy> smart smart
<napsy> :)
<napsy> bro tip :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> enkrat je kolokvij zamudila zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4DefhoL26M
<Seniorita> The Idiot's Guide to Smart People: Religion (Ep. 3 of 3) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The quickest way to alienate your smart friends? Mention your sincere religious beliefs. SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM TWEET This ...«
<idioterna> zdej pa ze zna tko planirat
<napsy> mal prej uro nastavis, just in case :D
<idioterna> ja to ona nardi
<idioterna> i work in a startup
<idioterna> :)
<napsy> joy :)
<idioterna> pridem ob 10h
<idioterna> dons smo mel redn zdravniski pregled
<idioterna> so spet ugotovil da mam hipertrofirano srce
<napsy> ka to pomen?
<napsy> ma js pa se navajam cim bol zgodi delat, pol ob treh koncam pa mam kj od dneva
<idioterna> da je preveliko
<idioterna> pa prepocas bije
<napsy> beda
<idioterna> ma ni tok slabo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pač ima veliko srce! he just cant help it :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej me vprasajo ce kej sportam pa k povem da nardim 10-12kkm na leto s kolesom recejo "a, ok"
<idioterna> pa zaprejo karton
<napsy> aja, jim to zadostuje
<napsy> :D
<napsy> men so na pregledih ugotovil sum na srcu ko sm bil mlajsi
<idioterna> aja to js nimam
<napsy> zdj tazadnic ko sm bil na eeg pa je rekla zdravnica da je vse vredu
<napsy> se mi zdi cudn
<idioterna> eeg je za mozgane
<idioterna> ekg je srce
<napsy> ah no, ekg
<idioterna> jsm mel dons 43 pulz
<idioterna> na ekg
<napsy> js nimam tolk ko se zbudim s spanca
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js ne vem kok mam k se zbudim
<idioterna> ampak pritisk sm meu pa 150/90
<napsy> enkrat sm si zmeru, priblizn 54
<idioterna> k so hotl da se uscijem pa sm se lih predn sm su od doma :)
<napsy> ka pa si pol naredu?
<idioterna> ja 0
<idioterna> tiscu sm :)
<idioterna> da je vn prkaplal
<napsy> problemi :D
<zdobersek> kaj zdej, se bom spravu na kolo al ne??
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @26.03.2014 15:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 50%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:58, Kulminacija: 12:05:52, Sončni zahod: 18:19:45
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 27min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEhySzO14ik
<Seniorita> How To Be A Road Biker - YouTube
<Seniorita> »▶ Presented by: http://www.nsmb.com ▶ Tweet this: http://ctt.ec/r1SeN ▶ NSMB.com --- Visit: http://www.nsmb.com Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/northshorem...«
<zdobersek> how old is that ^
<CrazyLemon> 60 days more or less
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jablana> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 11.7°C @26.03.2014 15:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 45% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:14, Kulminacija: 12:02:17, Sončni zahod: 18:16:21
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 28min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/04/leaked-microsoft-office-2013-for-linux-screenshot/
<Seniorita> Leaked: Microsoft Office 15 For Linux Screenshot
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEhySzO14ik
<Seniorita> How To Be A Road Biker - YouTube
<Seniorita> »▶ Presented by: http://www.nsmb.com ▶ Tweet this: http://ctt.ec/r1SeN ▶ NSMB.com --- Visit: http://www.nsmb.com Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/northshorem...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> ne vem...mal poglej, d boš bl znal :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj veš da sm kopiral ta link ob 4ih ane ?
<sasa84> a ja?
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<sasa84> jst sm ga zdj vidla na fbju :)
<sasa84> uu, pa res CrazyLemon :D 16.10 :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa vidim da igras candy crush saga
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofe!
<zdobersek> sasa84: AYE AYE
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pst!
<CrazyLemon> enako kot moja sestra :/
<dz0ny> №➊ ²⁰¹⁴
<dz0ny> a dela :)?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> No je sicer mal čudn
<CrazyLemon> dela pa
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/tv/2014/03/vedezevalka_karin_kupila_hiso.aspx
<Seniorita> Vedeževalka Karin si je kupila hišo (video) | TV - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Karin Ježovita, bolj znana kot vedeževalka Karin, je v resničnostni oddaji Sladko življenje s posebnim pisalom podpisala pogodbo za nakup sodobno opremljene luksuzne hiše.«
<CrazyLemon> potem ko je toliko let živela skoraj brezplačno :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj d bove fb frendico s tvojo sister...si bove življ. pošiljale :P
<sasa84> frendice*
<dz0ny> ucmo se http://linoxide.com/guide/linux-command-shelf.html
<Seniorita> Linux Commands In Structured Order with Detailed Reference | LinOxide
<Seniorita> »A guide that includes all the most required Linux commands. There is a reference page to each command for its detailed explanation..«
<dz0ny> bi blo kul met nastrani pa prevedenio :>
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> i quit
<CrazyLemon> that can be arranged
<CrazyLemon> for a price
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> i give you 1crazycoin
<zdobersek> limun ima sestro?
<dz0ny> stric je ze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'll take 1 web page..specially crafted
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> k'er bogi seznam
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj bogi
<lynxlynxlynx> kratek, "structured", brez oblikovanja
<CrazyLemon> sej je oblikovan
<CrazyLemon> po odstavkih
<lynxlynxlynx> seventeen hundreds called
<CrazyLemon> kratek - ja.. ampak pregleden in ni preveč kompliciran.. če vržeš vse ukaze na eno stran kaj dobiš? glavobol ker ti pol obiskovalci težijo z vprašanji :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, jp... obstaja tud limun-sista
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :D
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
 * sasa84 pihne lordiju v uho
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti? vse ok?
<LorD_DDooM> kuča poso, poso kuča
<zdobersek> pa pecikl!
<CrazyLemon> pa nutella!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes -0.000 km :'/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek \o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem pa zato nutello kupu v trgovini!
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo boljše ta vikend!
<CrazyLemon> 20° ! sonce !
<zdobersek> oyeaa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do u Strava?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not
<CrazyLemon> i'm  not strava worthy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: be jelly http://www.strava.com/athletes/zandob
<Seniorita> Žan Doberšek | Cyclist on Strava
<zdobersek> Oui, c'est moi.
<CrazyLemon>  is a cyclist from Celje, Celje, Slovenia.
<idioterna> kr uredu
<CrazyLemon> so..where are you from?
<idioterna> for a girl.
<zdobersek> for a girl pro? maybe.
<yang> idioterna, sej ti si tut kr u redu, for a masochist
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čak mal..a pol si ti http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2014/03/18/65086059_btc.jpg kle not ?
<idioterna> yang: sej nism mazohist
<idioterna> i do drugs, pa nc ne boli
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endorphins
<Seniorita> Endorphins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> dzabe.
<CrazyLemon> no dzabe ni
<CrazyLemon> colnago world cup ni bil dzabe
<yang> ja 1 btc je bil prakticno zastonj
<yang> za idioterno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poznam dve od teg
<zdobersek> te
<zdobersek> teh*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in nc bat, obe te odlomta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se ne bojim.. :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pregleden? heh
<sasa84> zdobersek, Å¡e slikco v kolesarkah za stravo!!!
<upd_> a ima kje ta butast google chrome zgodovino linkov ki ti zaženejo nek program
<sasa84> ooo R33D3M33R
<sasa84> o/
<R33D3M33R> o sasa84 \o
<sasa84> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/raziskava-starejsi-kot-je-oce-ob-spocetju-otroka-grsi-je-njegov-narascaj.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Raziskava: starejši kot je oče ob spočetju otroka, grši je njegov naraščaj
<Seniorita> »Dunajska antropologa sta v raziskavi ugotovila, da višja kot je starost očeta ob spočetju otroka, grši je potem naraščaj. Razlog naj bi bile mutacije v spermijih očeta.«
<sasa84> looooooool
<sasa84> 24ur jaoooo
<R33D3M33R> za tako ugotovitev ne potrebuješ raziskav
<CrazyLemon> na mail sm dobu 'how to be a road biker' s pripisom '100% res'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> to se prav d te nimamo za bikerja
<sasa84> noben tega zdobersek ne pošila :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce sploh nimas cestaka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res je.. sej zato mi je to poslal tisti ki ima cestaka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in cc-jal druga dva sovoznika :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2156-1: Samba vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2156-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nimaš cestaka?
<dz0ny> argh Predstavnostna knjižnica
<dz0ny> no pa mamo prevajalce z ff k so mi zamoril dan
<R33D3M33R> izvirni niz?
<dz0ny> Media
<dz0ny> prej je blo nekaj krajšega
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> media library
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> s prevodom ni nič narobe.. jezik je tisti ki ti je zamoril dan :D
<dz0ny> pa grdo zgleda
<dz0ny> jaz predlagam Intermedijska predstanvnostna shramba
<dz0ny> da bo vsaj tri vrstice
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah a lahk daš kaj krajše?
<CrazyLemon> pusti v angleščini pa je :)
<dz0ny> Shramba
<dz0ny> Mediji
<CrazyLemon> Mediji (oziroma nosilci) so cdji,dvdji,blurayji, usbji ipd :)
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> ne se igrat z radiem no
<dz0ny> m?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.12 Released - See What`s New [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xjlW7VuH1vg/gnome-312-released-see-whats-new-video.html
<R33D3M33R> enega prostovoljca bi rabil, ki bi en video pogledal pa povedal, če se mu zdi zvok preglasen ... :)
<R33D3M33R> (ali pa prostovoljko seveda :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: -23db je max dovoljen :)
<R33D3M33R> bi se dalo to v vlc-ju kakorkoli preveriti?
<R33D3M33R> a lej, neki meter ima
<R33D3M33R> problem rešen, je v zelenem območju :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.12 Debuts With Polish, Improvements Galore  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mrus7j8T4Qo/whats-new-improved-gnome-3-12
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Top 12 Features of GNOME 3.12  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q8uk8cAVfOU/top-12-features-gnome-3-12
<CrazyLemon> joj..to je pa novica za sašo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Uničimo VSA opravila z imenom 'firefox'
<dz0ny> prisilno zapremo...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ni v skladu z našimi pravili!
<dz0ny> what rules-'
<CrazyLemon> in ti nič ne zapreš prisilno..ampak kr ubiješ ga :D
<CrazyLemon> !g pojmovnik
<Seniorita> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] - lugos [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi.. NE UPORABLJAT GRAFIČNI urejevalnik!
<CrazyLemon> če ne gredo vsi spejsi k vragu
<CrazyLemon> če misliš kaj popravit uporabi besedilni
<dz0ny> nisem nič urejal
<dz0ny> aja :)
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> stupid wp :)
<CrazyLemon> sam na hitro sm kliknu na grafični urejevalnik mi je vse => spremenu v =gt&;
<CrazyLemon> in vse spejse v en sam spejs
<dz0ny> kaj pa ce das [markdown][/markdown]
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je markdown
<dz0ny> !g markdown
<Seniorita> Daring Fireball: Markdown https://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/
<dz0ny> pac code style mas lahko
<dz0ny> tist mora ohranit spaces
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> ne bo
<dz0ny> k javascript popravi
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, uporabljas jslint/jsing pa use strict ? :D
<Sky[x]> ce se ne zacni je fajn stvar :)
<Sky[x]> jshint*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/03/podjetje_s_hitro_prehrano_ki_dobro_skrbi_za_svoje_zaposlene.aspx
<Seniorita> Podjetje s hitro prehrano, ki zaposlene čuva kot punčico svojega očesa | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ameriška veriga restavracij s hitro prehrano Shake Shack delavce plačuje precej bolje, kot je povprečje v panogi. A stvar se ne konča le pri solidni urni postavki, tu so namreč še drugi privilegiji.«
<CrazyLemon> uff kako je lep!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install GNOME 3.12 In Fedora 20 Via Repository  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6ErmO6sY8i4/how-to-install-gnome-312-in-fedora-20.html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ne vozim cestaka
<CrazyLemon> in lej en link zate http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xjlW7VuH1vg/gnome-312-released-see-whats-new-video.html
<Seniorita> GNOME 3.12 Released - See What`s New [Video, Screenshots] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi bilo fajn novico napisat
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj grem pančat
<sasa84> spomn me jutr ;)
<sasa84> nočko miške
<pitko> bo kdo Å¡u? https://slo-tech.com/novice/t604753
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-27
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/03/se_splaca_biti_evroposlanec.aspx
<Seniorita> En mandat evroposlancu prinese luksuzno stanovanje | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Če bi vprašali Romano Jordan (SDS/ELS), ni lahko biti evroposlanec. 'Delo poslanke v Evropskem parlamentu ima namreč tudi temnejše plati,' je zapisala. A prejemki ne spadajo mednje.«
<CrazyLemon> fajn plače
<idioterna> i wouldn't
<idioterna> ne splaca se
<CrazyLemon> ker ... ?
<zdobersek> ker nisi doma, kjer tecesta mlek in medo!
<zdobersek> ce ze moras it v parlament, pol bos verjetno izbral Evropskega
<CrazyLemon> men se ne zdi slabo.. 15 dni na mesec cca. 8k €
<CrazyLemon> grep masters unite
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj bi pomenilo 'grep ~' ?
<idioterna> kaj te tare
<CrazyLemon> simbolične povezave?
<idioterna> ~ se expanda v userjev home
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno mi samo te izpišejo
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> so obvious
<CrazyLemon> pa še označeno je z rdečo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> preden grep dobi.
<idioterna> grep nikol ne vidi ~
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> ce ne escapas v shellu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<dz0ny> a bos kej tvitnu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> ni še končano
<pitko> dan
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> dan @
<slax0r> a lahko na teh isp provided ipv6 naslovih hostas svoj reverse dns?
<pitko> mislm da
<dz0ny> slax0r: pravjo da lahko
<slax0r> who do I have to sleep with to get it on t2?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r admin afna rula.net ? kaj je že tip .. rok ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ni afna ampak admin na rula.net njegova stran je
<CrazyLemon> pa imaš forum gor za t-2
<slax0r> ah, k, tnx :)
<idioterna> slax0r: js mam na ircnetu en kontakt
<idioterna> loh ga vprasam
<slax0r> that would be awsum
<slax0r> kaj rabis za podatkov?
<idioterna> guest123 ma nick na ircnetu
<idioterna> vse mi je spedenu
<zdobersek> EMSO, bancno itd.
<idioterna> ipv6 na t-2 dsl in reverse dns
<idioterna> mors pa met nekje valda dns serverje za to
<slax0r> kako mislis emso davcno itd?
<idioterna> 11:31< slax0r> kaj rabis za podatkov?
<idioterna> 11:32< zdobersek> EMSO, bancno itd.
<slax0r> aja...
<zdobersek> loh na pvt
<slax0r> ravno nekaj takega kar nimam pri roki :)
<slax0r> ne morem niti na pvt, ker sm net na mamo prepisal koncno, ker ne zivim vec tam, sam server mi se tam laufa
<zdobersek> dayumn.
<zdobersek> tale vikend bo pa razpaljotka na cesti.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> bomo vidl
<zdobersek> ta Stefanec se kr bluzi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.globalsign.com/ssl/ssl-open-source/
<Seniorita> Free Wildcard SSL for Open Source Projects
<Seniorita> »Free SSL for Open Source Projects«
<idioterna> kdo je stefanec?
<CrazyLemon> nov bivši šef KPKja
<napsy> a je odstopu?
<idioterna> ne pozna
<idioterna> m
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 9°C @27.03.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 71%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:00, Kulminacija: 12:05:33, Sončni zahod: 18:21:05
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 31min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> :|
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How to Switch Between The New Unity Lockscreen And LightDM In Ubuntu 14.04 [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OcDMWfcAo5s/how-to-switch-between-new-unity.html
<CrazyLemon> koliko errorjev dobite ob obisku https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ ??
<Seniorita> Spletni ogled Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Enjoy the simplicity of Ubuntu's stylish, intuitive interface. Take Ubuntu for a test drive with our online tour and download when you're ready!«
<CrazyLemon> meni teži z JSjem ki ga sploh ni tam
<dz0ny> spwt maš kak ektension
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 3 napake
<zdobersek> jQuery is not defined
<zdobersek> hva se zjbavas
<zdobersek> nic, pojdem.
<slax0r> pojdi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. ampak jquery is not defined za news ticker
<CrazyLemon> ki ga ni na tej strani
<CrazyLemon> ampak na prvi
<CrazyLemon> ipd
<CrazyLemon> ahhh
<CrazyLemon> loadam iframe
<CrazyLemon> z ubuntu.si pagea
<CrazyLemon> maaaan
<CrazyLemon> Te bom kar brez ovnikarjenja vprašala... A si za en klepet? Lahko se srečava in vidiva kako dalje. V bistvu sem jaz bolj na NajdiLjubezen (ker tam imam free dostop). Prvotno sem bla pa drugje a nisem bila zadoljna in sem se odjavla, ker se mi ni dal več. Kaj je s tisto slikico, za katero sva se zmenila? Si pa skrivnosten! Tako samo podžigaš radovednost.
<CrazyLemon> what now?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Firefox And Phonon-GStreamer To Support H.264 In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bhDE86kALJw/get-firefox-and-phonon-gstreamer-to.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 15.9°C @27.03.2014 14:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 45% Veter: severovzhodnik 8.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:02, Kulminacija: 12:12:15, Sončni zahod: 18:27:28
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 30min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitko> kva je zdej
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti se kar zmen, sam vprasaj za ceno prej
<yang> da naus presenecen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nea izpusti te priloznosti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kere? phishing & spam priložnosti?
<CrazyLemon> NEA BOM ČUJ! NEA BOM!
<CrazyLemon> psych is gone..for ever :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zajebal bos idealno priloznost za zifljensko sopotnico
<zdobersek> ftrgan si malo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: posl pic od douglasa adamsa
<zdobersek> ce ti v odgovor vplete 42 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhq1G6LhxWg
<Seniorita> Scrubs Turk: You Marry Her! - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> zapni :>
<zdobersek> ajmo ribar
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si pomislil, da se kak tak kot je idioterna lahko izdaja za randez-vous ?
<dz0ny> or sasa
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> evo, danes je dober dan
<yang> zdobersek: mas prav
<zdobersek> palacinke in nutella v bajti
<zdobersek> praznik
<dz0ny> mja jaz pa z sedmine
<yang> sej sedmine so fajn
<yang> clovek se vsaj dobro naje
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> jst sem jedel indijsko hrano danes
<yang> karma-free food
<idioterna> tegale
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/dirkgently/images/douglas_adams340x225.jpg
<idioterna> tle zgleda k charming young fucking brit
<zdobersek> tipac je bil kr visok
<zdobersek> 196cm
<yang> idioterna: ja dvomim da bi ena zenska posumila da je douglas hehe
<idioterna> ja ce je glupa pol pac reces "sori mam lih sahovski krozek, ne morm s tabo vn"
<idioterna> pa hitr zgubi interes
<yang> evo turkom prodajal vpn tunele, zdaj so jim youtube blokirali
<idioterna> zdobersek: ene tok k js
<yang> haha idioterna
<yang> reces "ravno igram dopisni sah"
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> to vedno moj sosed pravi, ko je rally vozil 15 let
<yang> da bi blo malo manj nevarno ce bi dopisi sah igral
<idioterna> nam je profesor za racunalnistvo na fmf reku
<idioterna> da za izpit "lih mamo prvenstvo v dopisnem sahu" ni opravicilo
<yang> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2157-1: ClamAV update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2157-1/
<CrazyLemon> yang spam/phishing je bil na forumi.siol.net
<CrazyLemon> kjer nisem nikoli sodeloval v pogovoru
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> multimonitor issue je fixed
<CrazyLemon> no way.. mogoče ta lts pa ne bo suxal
<yang> hm men dela multimonitor
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi dela.. ampak ne dela tko kot mora :)
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> "Fant moje prijateljice je gay.... kako naj ji to povem?"
<CrazyLemon> loooooool
<yang> ce sama tega ne uvidi, naj ji svetuje da gre k okulistu
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..en odgovor je da ji pove da ima "partnerja ki rad daje, Å¡e raje prejema" :D
<CrazyLemon> ahh facebook..you make me laugh so hard
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2014/03/ugodnosti_zeleznice_racunalnik.aspx
<Seniorita> Na SŽ za delo z računalnikom dva dni dodatnega dopusta | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »'Vodstvo Slovenskih železnic (SŽ) je napovedalo, da bodo ukinili ugodnost, ki pripada nekaterim zaposlenim iz njihove hčerinske družbe.'«
<yang> heh
<yang> v bistvu vcasih pase delo brez racunalnika
<yang> da si malo spocijes oci
<CrazyLemon> zato pa greš lepo na kolo in spočiješ še dušo..ne samo telo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> ja
<yang> tut fajn opcija
<yang> en moj kolega se voz celo leto
<yang> nikol bolan
<yang> pac racunaj da je v lj. tudi kdaj -10
<yang> letos je bilo sicer bolj malo takkih dni
<yang> on je tko kt idioterna nima avta in je primoran vedno z biciklom iti v sluzbo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY0NDk
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Facebook To Trial Btrfs Deployments
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<idioterna> kaj ma pa okulist z geji?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je večina okulistov gejov? in se poznajo med sabo
<CrazyLemon> gejev*
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sounds legit
<zdobersek> (10:56:30 AM) CrazyLemon: ahh facebook..you make me laugh so hard
<zdobersek> soon also available in VR
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobbieeeeee
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what.. making me laugh or making me hard ?
<CrazyLemon> em.. laugh hard*
<zdobersek> a tak si ti.
<CrazyLemon> i laugh hard..i rarely hardly laugh :D
<zdobersek> but do you laugh WHILE HARD??
<idioterna> hm
<zdobersek> naughty naugty.
<idioterna> js ponavad ne
<idioterna> mogoce se smehljam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iz3MRxMhlA
<Seniorita> Teds Naked Women Laugh in 3 Minutes - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> i do
<CrazyLemon> just like ted
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=565883526782941
<Seniorita> Antonio Lourenço Mendes | Facebook
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita> »UFC é para os fracos!!!«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeKKHxcJfh0
<Seniorita> Way of a Warrant - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How Google responds to U.S. search warrants, while working hard to protect our users' privacy and security. Learn more about how we handle requests: http://g...«
<zdobersek> next in playlist: Way of an Ad
<CrazyLemon> http://go6.si/2014/03/amis-sedaj-ponuja-ipv6-dostop-rezidencnim-uporabnikom-po-celi-sloveniji/
<Seniorita> go6.si » Tudi Amis sedaj ponuja IPv6 dostop rezidenčnim uporabnikom po celi Sloveniji.
<Seniorita> »"IPv6 preko PPPoE je sedaj na voljo po vsej Sloveniji. Zahtevke lahko pošljete na podpora@amis.net." so zapisali fantje iz Amisa na njihov spletni forum, kar pomeni, da lahko za IPv6 dostop zaprosi...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a se meni zdi al se pri tomatu dnsmasq restarta na 30min ?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr Final Beta Available For Download [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FGKep8mQCl0/ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-final-beta.html
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nope
<dz0ny_> a ti pise da se restarta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vidim da se log napolne na 30m
<CrazyLemon> z logi od dnsmasq
<dz0ny_> povecaj lease time
<dz0ny_> na infinite
<dz0ny_> pod dns njades
<dz0ny_> najdes*
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu ja.. tnx
<CrazyLemon> a ni po navadi lease time 24h ?
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi*
<dz0ny_> 1800s
<dz0ny_> men se ne
<CrazyLemon> DHCP, IP range 192.168.1.2 -- 192.168.1.10, lease time 1d
<CrazyLemon> DHCPv6, IP range ::1 -- ::255.255.255.255, lease time 12h, template for br*
<dz0ny_> btw
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e preden sem karkoli spremenu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa enako
<dz0ny_> a mas pppoe
<dz0ny_> k mislim da ma tist neko idle funkcijo
<sasa84> oj dz0ny_ o/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Beta Downloads Go Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wGc_bD9vt8I/ubuntu-14-04-beta-released
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-28
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ veš kaj sumim..da je pptp razlog zakaj se dnsmasq restarta na 30min
<CrazyLemon> sam težava je.. da je pptp disejblan/ga ne uporabljam
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> crazy probi malo brez ipv6
<dz0ny_> btw a si anresu hard reset po namestitvi
<dz0ny_> naredu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nisem!
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi tega omenu! :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ veš kaj bom js probal.. backup nastavitev, zbrisal nvram, reflashal fw in nato restore nastavitev
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> to je isto
<dz0ny_> v nvram je kalibracija
<dz0ny_> zato je lahko unstable
<dz0ny_> pejd pod sytem command
<CrazyLemon> torej moram vse Å¡e enkrat nastavit? :/
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> uporabi cli
<dz0ny_> nvram export --set
<dz0ny_> skopiri ukaze k so pomembni
<dz0ny_> recimo waln ssid
<dz0ny_> ipv6 stuff
<dz0ny_> ostalo pa ne
<dz0ny_> potem greš pod admin
<dz0ny_> pa temeljit nvram reset zberes
<dz0ny_> nato pa samo ukaze vneseš
<dz0ny_> in si na starem
<dz0ny_> če bi cel dump nis nč naredu
<CrazyLemon> maan.. tu je preveč vrstic
<dz0ny_> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> raje bom še enkrat vse naštimal kot pa šel čez te vrstice
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny_> mas prevec casa
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> več časa mi vzame it čez vse te vrstice :)
<CrazyLemon> 1431 vrstic
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: grep omg
<CrazyLemon> no bom nekaj časa v4 pa bomo vidli loge
<bilder> CrazyLemon si kje blizu
<bilder> Če se komu drugemu sanja kaj...imam problem...včeraj sem update naredil ma 13.10 in danes se ne morem prijavit v noben racun
<bilder> Napišem password pa je sam sivi okenček in drugega nič
<bilder> Ne morem sedaj notri. Kako bi lahko revert al update. Ali kako drugače prišel notri?
<CrazyLemon> bilder hm.. čudna težava.. ko si pri prijavi
<CrazyLemon> probaj ctrl alt f1
<CrazyLemon> pa se tam prijaviš
<CrazyLemon> folk pravi da jim je pomagalo 'sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --show-manual-login true'      tole
<CrazyLemon> bilder a si mel cinnamon gor?
<bilder> Ne
<CrazyLemon> no probaj pol tisti zgoraj ukaz če kaj pomaga
<bilder> Ok
<bilder> Hmm command not found
<bilder> Ne morem pa revert posodobitev od včeraj ne
<CrazyLemon> bilder niso bile posodobitve...ampak upgrade :)
<bilder> no ja
<bilder> Ni isto?
<bilder> :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer.. zelo grd način bi bil spremenit sources.list
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je bilo sedaj raring v tisto kar si mel prej.. saucy ?
<CrazyLemon> kako učinkovit bi bil to način.. ne vem nikoli nisem probal :)
<bilder> Hmm...Kaj če dam 14.04 beta gor?
<bilder> Bi bilo ok misliš?
<CrazyLemon> bilder ne vem.. beta dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> ali bi to popravilo tvojo težavo ne bi vedel
<bilder> Bi lih na severu dol potegne pa dal gor
<dz0ny_> bilder: kaj ti dela in kako
<bilder> Ja sej to je to, če bi popravilo
<CrazyLemon> bilder probaj zbrisat .Xauthority file
<bilder> Ma, ko sem v login screen...
<bilder> In dam pass se mi noče prijavit
<bilder> Kje to najdem
<bilder> CrazyLemon kje najdem .x authority file
<CrazyLemon> bilder v home mapi
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu pravi da lightdm-set-defaults
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu obstajat
<CrazyLemon> za tvoj ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> si prepričan da si napisal pravo pot in pravo ime programa?
<bilder> Izbrisal sem file pa je isto
<bilder> Bom Å¡e enkrat probal in ukaz
<bilder> Spet command not found
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<CrazyLemon> lightdm -v
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi ?
<dz0ny_> bilder: a se je upgrade pravilno končal
<dz0ny_> al je bla kaka napaka kje
<bilder> Ja mislim da je bilo ok
<bilder> Hmm...Čeprav spodaj mislim da je pisal da nekaj ni nasel
<dz0ny_> :>
<bilder> Nisem pa siguren
<zdobersek> (03:39:25 AM) CrazyLemon: bilder ne vem.. beta dela normalno
<zdobersek> famous last words
<dz0ny_> torej sudo apt-get update
<dz0ny_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dz0ny_> bo se kr tezil ce kaj manjka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek get your shit together and fix your time
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: my shit looked pretty healthy an hour ago, fyi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pics or it didnt happen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hola from San Francisco
<bilder> Update je šel ok čez sam je isto
<bilder> Sem že prej to poskusil.
<bilder> Nc, bom zvečer se kaj probal. Hvala za pomoč
<CrazyLemon> bilder dej samo še povej kaj izpiše
<CrazyLemon> lightdm -v
<zdobersek> 'CrazyLemon is crazy, man'
<bilder> light da 1.9.13
<bilder> Lightdm
<bilder> Auto correction uhh
<CrazyLemon> bilder no.. če si mel saucy naj bi bila 1.86
<CrazyLemon> 1.9.13 je na 14.04
<CrazyLemon> 1.8.5*
<bilder> Hmm... Enkrat sem dal upgrade na 14.04 se spomnis
<bilder> Pa je vse sesul
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj veš zakaj ne dela :)
<bilder> Pol sem dal na novo oziroma repair mislim da
<bilder> Pa je bilo ok samo da je v startu res pisalo 14.04 je pa bil 13.10 Ubuntu gor
<bilder> Pol se je zdaj neki zmesalo
<bilder> Mah cene bom dal na novo gor
<CrazyLemon> zbootaj usb in dej gor kar potrebuješ in daš fresh install 14.04
<bilder> Ja tako bom naredil
<bilder> Hvala obema
<bilder> Bom zvečer se igral verjetno
<CrazyLemon> uživaj v igranju :)
<bilder> Hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sonce z 19° vsaj do četrtka!
<CrazyLemon> pri tebi torej 20ish
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pr vas pa burja :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak 15-19 km/h
<CrazyLemon> to se recimo da Å¡e da vozit
<zdobersek> !t en es lemon
<Seniorita> limón
<zdobersek> limón porfavor!
<CrazyLemon> !t en it lemon
<Seniorita> limone
<CrazyLemon> !t en it lemon bi
<zdobersek> 80kmh se nimas kej bat
<Seniorita> bi limone
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koliko krat si vozil po burji? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: veter je veter
<zdobersek> tud tle je vzhodnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. 5 km/h
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<CrazyLemon> farts are faster than that
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @28.03.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 36%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:03, Kulminacija: 12:05:14, Sončni zahod: 18:22:25
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 34min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 17.9°C @28.03.2014 11:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 39% Veter: severovzhodnik 6.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:07, Kulminacija: 12:11:56, Sončni zahod: 18:28:45
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 17.7°C @28.03.2014 11:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 37% Veter: severovzhodnik 3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:33, Kulminacija: 12:11:23, Sončni zahod: 18:28:13
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDuxFSpwj0M
<Seniorita> Free sex (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Rémi, toujours aussi détendu, se promène en ville et fait la connaissance de jolies filles... Rémi Gaillard is world famous for his dangerously funny videos....«
<CrazyLemon> če ta tip ni nor
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kdo je
<zdobersek> der limón
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tole si videl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm9XNyERe6Q
<Seniorita> Rémi GAILLARD vs POLICE - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The best clips of the POLICE VS Rémi GAILLARD - dangerously funny Subscribe for more: http://bit.ly/ouiremi Rémi Gaillard is world famous for his dangerously...«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai več ali manj sm pregledal vse videe od Remija :D
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo film zunaj!
<napsy> priporocate kak kul film v kinu?
<Sky[x]> https://github.com/webscalesql/webscalesql-5.6
<Seniorita> webscalesql/webscalesql-5.6 · GitHub
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<Seniorita> »webscalesql-5.6 - Web Scale SQL, Version 5.6, based upon the MySQL-5.6 community releases.«
<dz0ny_> and benefits?
<zdobersek> _SQL_ that is _scaled_ on the _Web_
<Sky[x]> yes :D
<zdobersek> are you not benefited enough??
<Sky[x]> FB, linkedid pa twitter naj bi to delal
<Sky[x]> linkedin*
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ce ni zraven Canonicala, ne diramo
<zdobersek> sasa84: AYO
<zdobersek> sasa84: lih sem pristavu
<napsy> https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/wiki/Home
<Seniorita> isti / c-orm / wiki / Home — Bitbucket
<napsy> zanimiv
<napsy> projekt
<sasa84> wiiii zdobersek, miši moja
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> <:3
<zdobersek> ^ miska :>
<zdobersek> <:3O~
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> hahahahaha :D
<sasa84> sm mogla 2x pogledat :)
<CrazyLemon> kok je srčkan ane!
<sasa84> fuuuuuuul
<sasa84> cel kjuti <3
<Sky[x]> a CrazyLemon je kjut ? :D
<sasa84> zdobersek!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek! kak CrazyLemon.. zdobersek je cukr mali!
<sasa84> ja kjut si ti...ne CrazyLemon
<sasa84> res je zdobersek ful srčkan
 * CrazyLemon prime zdobersek za licka..ja cukrček no
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Flavors Release Beta 2 Downloads  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0rSzfcFCpGg/ubuntu-14-04-flavors-release-beta-2-downloads
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... creepy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PedoLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek just relax.. you know you like it
<sasa84> :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: help :'|
<dz0ny_> napsy: http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/show-digitalpaper/resource.solutions.bbsccms-assets-show-digitalpaper-digitalpaper.shtml
<Seniorita> Sony | Showcase
<napsy> pff
<napsy> dz0ny_: http://www.visionect.com/blog/room-booking-epaper-digitalsignage-with-google-calendar-and-qrcodes/
<Seniorita> Digital Signage: How we built an e-paper room booking system with Google Calendar
<Seniorita> »Fastest, easiest and most cost efficient way to design and develop electronic paper products.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ its ipv6 :)
<sasa84> pfff, no it's not!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, piči miško po čokolado
<sasa84> ajmo
<sasa84> čop čop čop
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pusti čokolado...rit boš mela še večjo če boš tok čokolade jedla
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> zdej je popularn d je rita velka!!!
 * CrazyLemon drops the mic
<slax0r> I like big butts and I can not lie :P
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<sasa84> zdej pa tišina :P
<slax0r> why? :(
<napsy> slax0r: rita mora biti primerne velikosti
<napsy> ah :D
<napsy> sasa84:
<sasa84> napsy, ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj vsake pol ure nardi discovery in pol dnsmasq crashne?
<slax0r> napsy: sm se ze ustrasu za svojo rito :P
<napsy> 14:20 < sasa84> zdej je popularn d je rita velka!!!
<napsy> nej nej
<sasa84> a ni zdej kao popularn, d si dajejo vsadke v rit, d so če večje rite?
<sasa84> Å¡e*
<napsy> aja?
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> js loh pokazem kaj je men vsec
<idioterna> za druge pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne piše nič kaj naredi..ampak prejme kr sigterm.. pred tem pa pptp peerdns disabled sporočilo
<dz0ny_> peerdns off; ?
<idioterna> sasa84: bl pomembna se mi zdi fizika uresnic
<idioterna> kokr velikost
<dz0ny_> napsy: cak vas device pol dela tko da na serverju nardi snapshot strani
<sasa84> lohk tud "velika" zgleda kul, če ma dobro obliko
<dz0ny_> pa ta se pokaze na device pol?
<napsy> dz0ny_: jup
<sasa84> idioterna, ti maš zihr hudo rito, k si biciklist :)
<sasa84> ups :$
<sasa84> to sklepam glede na zdobersek ... zdobersek je čist hud
<dz0ny_> napsy: kolk ma pa to refresh rate?
<napsy> dz0ny_: lahka se priblizamo omejitvi e-paperja, to pa je okol 8fps
<napsy> dz0ny_: odvisno od kvalitete omrezja
<idioterna> sasa84: cak bom poisku pic
<dz0ny_> ah
<idioterna> sam mal
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jamce.jpg
<idioterna> tole
<napsy> dz0ny_: cak ti bom pokazu eno animacijo
<sasa84> idioterna, a to bo butt-selfie?
<napsy> dz0ny_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euavvuQpWc0
<idioterna> ne, tist bi mogla suni rect
<Seniorita> Visionect V-Platform: Fish movie demo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Fish animation running on ePaper at ~7 FPS.«
<idioterna> js ne morm sebe slikat pa dajat na internet
<napsy> dz0ny_: taka zgleda 8fps animacija
<sasa84> idioterna, to se res neb spodobl ja
<idioterna> se ne spodob
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> navsezadnje...nis več najstnica
<idioterna> loh pa slikam gospo pa dajem na internet, ce dobim pooblastilo
<idioterna> za unole sm dobu
<idioterna> loh se ksno pokazem ce je treba
<idioterna> na zalost nimam nobene k bi se vidl vse une krivulje k so pomembne
<idioterna> ampak je v splosnem bl tko da
<idioterna> bl k clovk biciklira, bols je
<napsy> idioterna: mozolji na riti te ne motijo? :)
<idioterna> niso mozolji
<dz0ny_> napsy: se ne zgleda tolk slabo
<napsy> idioterna: no pa ce bi bili? :)
<dz0ny_> napsy: kolk je pa resolucija
<idioterna> verjetn bi jih stisnu.
<dz0ny_> zaslona
<napsy> dz0ny_: ta ribca je kr nice ja, se dajo stvari lepo spilit, sam mal cas je treba ulozit
<dz0ny_> napsy: next step, google docs device :>
<napsy> dz0ny_: zdj smo z google calendar naredil
<napsy> dz0ny_: z docs tut nebi smel bit problem
<dz0ny_> napsy: mhm sem prebral :)
<sasa84> http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr252/swampthing6663/hobbit_feet.jpg
<Seniorita> Hobbit Feef Photo by swampthing6663 | Photobucket
<Seniorita> »Hobbit Feef Photo: This Photo was uploaded by swampthing6663. Find other Hobbit Feef pictures and photos or upload your own with Photobucket free image ...«
<sasa84> to so CrazyLemon nogice
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js brijem noge
<CrazyLemon> IN YA FACE
<slax0r> a noga?
<idioterna> js ne brijem nog
<idioterna> js nc kej dost ne brijem
<slax0r> pff, potem pa nisi pravi kolesar :P
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/foto-seksi-ljubljanska-uciteljica-buri-domisljijo-dijakov
<Seniorita> FOTO: Seksi ljubljanska učiteljica buri domišljijo dijakov | Slovenskenovice.si
<Sky[x]> :D
<Seniorita> »»Je takšno drzno nastavljanje in oblačenje profesoric dopustno?««
<idioterna> ce so slovenske novice, pol je podn.
<Sky[x]> true
<idioterna> halo no
<idioterna> prov pogledu sm
<idioterna> ni mi jasn kako loh objavjo tako debilnost
<yang> idioterna ocitno ne beres udarnih naslovov slovenskih novic najbolj branega slovenskega casnika
<yang> oz. revolver cajtnga
<idioterna> ja, pa kaj
<idioterna> ocitno tut nc ne zamujam s tem
<yang> ce bi pisali o resnih zadevah bi imeli manjso naklado
<idioterna> so sad
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo burje!
<CrazyLemon> (no..vsaj ne toliko)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/1292223254212-dumpfm-mario-Obamaclap.gif
<CrazyLemon> temp. perfektna!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej..kolko si danes naredu..150? 200?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 121
<CrazyLemon> razočaral si me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ajde, povej cifro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek moja cifra je irrelevant
<CrazyLemon> ti imaš v tem letu že 3k km
<CrazyLemon> js niti 0.5k nimam :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js pa ne vem kok mam
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo pa vedu če ti ne veš? :)
<idioterna> bom pogledu, cak
<idioterna> mam zabelezen
<idioterna> 930km
<idioterna> dost skromn
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: more like 2600
<zdobersek> but tnx
<yang> kdo ima vecjega ?
<yang> ... bicikelj mislim
<zdobersek> jst mam 56cm
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ima največjega..to je obvious
<idioterna> ja absolutno ja
<idioterna> relativno pa dunno
<CrazyLemon> http://twitter.com/leonzandman/status/448551890218143744/photo/1
<Seniorita> Twitter / leonzandman: '… because we're gods' ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-29
<Sky[x]> gre kdo proti kopru danes iz lj ?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, evo dobil prevoz za v Koper
<Sky[x]> drgac bom v piranu tako da ce bos utegnil sporoc da se vidmo kej
<Sky[x]> ti bivsi sosolec :P
<yang> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/e7630920-ae5c-11e3-ab5d-12313b024af0-large.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: PonyScape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41566/#p41566
<zdobersek> ahoi
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @29.03.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 30%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:05, Kulminacija: 12:04:55, Sončni zahod: 18:23:44
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 37min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> i.e. vroce
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tle je tut kr
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: PonyScape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41567/#p41567
<CrazyLemon> vreme je odlično!
<CrazyLemon> 22°
<CrazyLemon> no wind!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.9°C @29.03.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 67% Veter: zahodnik 6 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:38, Kulminacija: 12:11:04, Sončni zahod: 18:29:30
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 36min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 18.8°C @29.03.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 49% Veter: severozahodnik 4.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:12, Kulminacija: 12:11:37, Sončni zahod: 18:30:02
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 36min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> liar liar pants on fire
<CrazyLemon> ja.. si slišala jablana ?!?!
 * CrazyLemon pravkar bil v KP in izmeril 22°
<zdobersek> banane
<CrazyLemon> banane sem kupil ja
<zdobersek> jaz tudi
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Gregor3000> khm, a kdo ve zakaj bi se mi pri FTL izsrisale črte na računalnik oziromas kako bi se resetiralo namizje  KDE?
<Gregor3000> radeon gonilnik, in zaenkrat sem to opazil samo FTl. imam tudi nastavljeno da se izklopijo posebni efekti pri celozaslonskem načinu. s tem da t aigra je povsem zanič pri celozaslonskem pri okenskem načinu pa dela kar v redu samo potem ko ugasnem mi še vedno riše neke črte po ekranu pa fontov ne zna več risat.
<Gregor3000> Mozilla Firefox postane v oknu M zil a F re ox
<Gregor3000> pa tudi ves text v browserju je uničen. reboot reši zadevo, samo to je zamudno. skok v drugo konzolo in nazaj na namizje pa ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu docs za 14.04 done!
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 nastavitve resetiraš verjetno tako da .kde mapo izbrišeš / preimenuješ (prefered)
<CrazyLemon> nč..kosilo.. bbl
<Gregor3000> meh ni mi všeč rešitev. kaj pa nekoč je bilo ctrl+alt +backspace samo to kot kaže zdaj nič ne naredi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Podarim igro: Sacrifice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41568/#p41568
<lynxlynxlynx> ctrl-alt+bksp samo resetira x; nima nič z nastavitvami
<lynxlynxlynx> se pa da izključit, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko probaš resetirat kwin
<Gregor3000> kako se pa kwin resetira?
<lynxlynxlynx> pkill kwin; kwin &
<Gregor3000> aha ja saj sem našel neke variante. ne vem bom še to poskusil. zanimivo je ker če restartam ralčunalnik je potem vse ok tako da bi rekel da je porblme le začasen in to potem ko že ugasnem FTL igro
<Gregor3000> ali pa bom kar ghrošč prijavil samo moram kake slike naredit
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @29.03.2014 16:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 26%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:12, Kulminacija: 12:07:54, Sončni zahod: 18:26:36
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 37min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrAcV2ywnqc
<Seniorita> Baby reveal gone wrong! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Big brothers reaction to baby gender being revealed. Only boy with 2 little sisters already. For licensing/usage please contact: licensing(at)jukinmedia.com«
<dz0ny_> lol https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/1965604_513120092131437_1150787550_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse ne naredi RT za reklamo :>
<yang> a to je kaksen fork od MTV adria slucajno ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://linoxide.com/guide/linux-cheat-sheet.pdf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> sj ukazi so čisto enaki kot na strani
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-30
<Hekos> hey
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Hekos> yay!
<sasa84> oj Hekos :)
<Hekos> hey :))
<Hekos> kako kaj?
<sasa84> Hekos, bo bo :)
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> dolg te že nism vidla tuki ;)
<Hekos> gre.. gužvo mam zadnje čase :)
<sasa84> achsooo :)
<Hekos> trenutno v bulgariji mamo startup :D
<sasa84> uuuu
<Hekos> on a related note, ma mogoče kdo čas pogledat mal WordPress prevode, 3.9 bo kmal zuni pa mi ne bo uspelo vsega pogledat
<dz0ny_> Hekos: medinar?
<Hekos> nah, oni so v launchub
<Hekos> kar ene par nas je v BG :3
<Hekos> mi smo že na koncu tega dela, edgartells.me
<sasa84> Hekos, wordpress? do kdaj?
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny_
<sasa84> o/
<dz0ny_> sasa84: o
<idioterna> Hekos: kaj pa je ta web site?
<idioterna> zgleda kot nek presentation platform
<dz0ny_> elevator pitch platform
<dz0ny_> buzzwords :>
<sasa84> miške...pridkan ebodte
<sasa84> pridem Å¡e kej kasnej
<sasa84> čafči
<dz0ny_> right cat
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> mačke ni doma, miške bodo mele pa disko :P
 * dz0ny_ detox day
<Hekos> damn
<Hekos> well, wordpress bo zuni čez dan al dva
<Hekos> tk da kmal :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papers,_Please
<Seniorita> Papers, Please - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> slotech login ne deluje ?
<CrazyLemon> stupid server
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> rotorje sm tok zakuru da je nehu bremzat kolo
<CrazyLemon> rotorji ne bremzajo.. sam ploščice imaš slabe :)
<CrazyLemon> kupi tiste za DH
<CrazyLemon> sam jih boš hitro znucal..bremzajo pa :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/novi-fargo-bo-sledil-modelu-serije-true-detective/333377
<CrazyLemon> !
<Seniorita> Novi Fargo bo sledil modelu serije True Detective :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V teh dneh se je v Kanadi začela uresničevati obljuba, ki sta jo brata Coen dala že lani: v snežnih metežih in mrazu ene najhujših calgaryjskih zim v zadnjih letih se je začelo snemanje nove ...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 2048 Download Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/advScktwXhs/install-2048-on-ubuntu-download
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a to je normalno da postanejo cist modri? :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna modri?
<CrazyLemon> pics pls :D
<idioterna> ja nism sliku taprav cajt
<idioterna> a jih grem se enkrat segret tok :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://bou.si/pic/heat-treated.jpg
<idioterna> celi so bli taki modri k so tam tik pod robom
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<CrazyLemon> pa avid ni slaba znamka
<idioterna> ja sej ne vidm zakaj bi blo to narobe
<idioterna> sam zanima me kok pogosto je to :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tako pogosto da nisem Å¡e nikoli vidu :)
<idioterna> sam ti furas mtb?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> ja to je mal drugac
<idioterna> jsm su ene 90 dol
<idioterna> po 22% klancu
<CrazyLemon> ja no.. to je pa res mal drugač :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če sem šel čez 65 kmm/h
<CrazyLemon> km*
<idioterna> tko da se mi ne zdi cudn da se je tok segrel
<idioterna> sam zanima me ce je to loh kej bad
<idioterna> itak so mehanske bremze tko da nima not kej zavret
<idioterna> mogoce se loh padi stopijo
<idioterna> sam je takoj spet normalno prjel ko so se shladil
<idioterna> pa pobrisal dol ful lepo metalik modro :)
<CrazyLemon> eni pravijo da se znajo rotorji segret do 300°
<idioterna> ja to me ne mot
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. vprašanje je.. kako zlahka se takrat zvijajo :)
<idioterna> dvomm da se bodo zvil pa
<idioterna> tut ce se mam v ta namen dve zavori :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si probal tale advanced tomato by prahec?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda veliko hitrejši (vmesnik) ter lepši :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..ne podpira e900
<CrazyLemon> stupid server
<yang> tole je pa kr inovacija http://www.naturalstock.eu/si/8-lesena-soncna-ocala-spiderfly
<Seniorita> Lesena sončna očala - Natural stock
<Seniorita> »Unikatna ročno izdelana sončna očala, ki se ponašajo s polarizacijskimi lečami in zagotavljajo zaščito pred UV žarki.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: podpira
<dz0ny> btw isti je
<dz0ny> sam UI je drugacen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem... zato pa sm napisal da je veliko hitrejši vmesnik pa lepši :) drugače pa ne piše nič da bi podpiral e900
<CrazyLemon> sm pa danes izpolnu bug report pri shibbyju za dnsmasq
<CrazyLemon> sam nek feeling imam da se ne bo kaj preveč s tem  ukvarjal :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://at.prahec.com/downloads/   pri select router ga ni na seznamu :)
<Seniorita> AdvancedTomato - Firmware Downloads
<Seniorita> »AdvancedTomato is based on Boostrap CSS/Javascript framework. Its a new modern interface with nice themes and colors.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: noob http://at.prahec.com/files/?get=v1.14.14/K26RT-N/Linksys%20E-Series/tomato-E900-NVRAM64K-1.28.AT-RT-N5x-MIPSR2-1.14.14-Max.bin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but where
<CrazyLemon> If you can't find your router or specific build on the list click here to do manual search.
 * CrazyLemon hides
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: btw sem mu pisla da napacno builda
<dz0ny> e900 z usb podporo
<dz0ny> zato je tolk velik image
<dz0ny> oz prevelik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> da je 9mb
<dz0ny> pa se mu ne da popravit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej Å¡e nekje sm vidu da buildajo e900 z usb podporo
<CrazyLemon> toastman se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> da to tudi počne
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pac lahko bi sami zbuildal sam se mi ne da :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Spletni ogled Ubuntuja 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41569/#p41569
<CrazyLemon> ja..meni se tudi ne da brickat routerja
<CrazyLemon> lih sm ga kupu
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ga bom jaz
<dz0ny> pa sporocim ce dela :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če boš že kaj delal..a lahk updejtaš dnsmasq? :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer bo kmalu 1.29 zunaj
<CrazyLemon> sm vprašanje kdaj
<dz0ny> v2.69test3
<dz0ny> men pise da je tle
<CrazyLemon> kje tle?
<CrazyLemon> v buildu?
<CrazyLemon> dnsmasq-2.69test3.tar.gz	11-Jan-2014 22:19	627K	
<CrazyLemon> dnsmasq-2.69rc2.tar.gz	28-Mar-2014 20:54	644K	
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo 2.7 release
<CrazyLemon> 2.69*
<dz0ny> ok bom dal na rc2
<dz0ny> hm for some reason git crkne
<dz0ny> ah well
<dz0ny> btw iamge je zdej 4.2 MB velik
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa not? :D
<dz0ny> sam base + ipv6 brez snmp,tor,guest portal, openvpn, dnscrypt
<CrazyLemon> a UI od prahca?
<napsy___> dan
<yang> o napsy___
<napsy___> ka bo dobrega?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<dz0ny> Hekos: kaj pa je za pregledat v wp?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Težave z kernel 3.2.0-61  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41570/#p41570
<Hekos> http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/sl/default
<Seniorita> WordPress › Translations < Slovenian < Development < GlotPress
<Hekos> 180 postavk za prevest Å¡e
<Hekos> @dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> a ni napovedan release za WP 16. april ?
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-23
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 15.km  J od BREGINJA @23/03/2015 04:58:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.13+N,+13.41+E
<yang> dobro jutro
<yang> https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/statuses/297173196166295554
<Seniorita> Kim Dotcom on Twitter: "#Mega's open source encryption remains unbroken! We'll offer 10,000 EURO to anyone who can break it. Expect a blog post today."
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6302/kako-pregledamo-grub-kaksna-je-podrpora-za-radeon-hd-3650
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @23.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:47, Sončni zahod: 17:18:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 17min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<miha> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42846#Comment_42846
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<zdobersek> ja paglej ga
<CrazyLemon> paglej paglej
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E14AegoqfHs
<Seniorita> Vlog#21: Small Talk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ko srečaš znanca na cesti...«
<zdobbie> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but hey, tri leta kasneje je s KUpton snemal reklamo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no ja.. bil je v isti reklami
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. luka is ok
<napsy> faca :)
<zdobersek> fazza
<zdobbie> HVA ZJ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42847#Comment_42847
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42848#Comment_42848
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42849#Comment_42849
<idioterna> anny_: ha
<idioterna> tebe sm caku
<idioterna> neki lepga sm vidu
<anny_> mhm
<idioterna> anny_: http://computeranonymous.org/
<Seniorita> Computer Anonymous
<anny_> sem socialno neprilagodljiva :)
<CrazyLemon> so boring..no jokes and no sexual attention bleh
<napsy> v slo pa ni ...
<zdobersek> just a fork and pr away
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63UNmod8zf0
<Seniorita> Silicon Valley Season 2: Trailer (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj This spring, this s#!t gets real. Silicon Valley Season 2 premieres April 12 at 10PM, only on HBO. Silic...«
<idioterna> anny_: ja sej zato
<idioterna> sej smo mi tut
<idioterna> sej mors bit ce hocs fitat in z nerdi
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoegazing
<Seniorita> Shoegazing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> pa tako muziko poslusat.
<idioterna> dz0ny: js bom kr forku pa dobis pull
<anny_> kakšno muziko pa poslušate nerdi? :)
<idioterna> afaik vso
<dz0ny> .yt sedona houndmouth
<jabuk> Houndmouth - Sedona (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8wifV5RYr8 ♥1,288 ▶127,336
<dz0ny> hipsterish ^^
<anny_> v trendu
<anny_> imam preveč dela s pythonom in ruby
<anny_> :)
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/nesreca-7.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Z osebnim vozilom na teraso lokala, trije poškodovani
<Seniorita> »V Ljubljani se je zgodila nesreča, v kateri so tri osebe poškodovane, so potrdili policisti. Priča pravi, da je voznica po pomoti zapeljala vzvratno in na teraso. Med poškodovanimi naj bi bili natakarica in ženska, ki je sedela ob mizi. Slednjo naj bi stisnilo ob zid.«
<napsy> a se mi zdi al je zadnih nekaj tednov dost nesrec
<napsy> avto/pesci-kolesarji
<idioterna> napsy: sonck se je zacel
<idioterna> pa ful neizkusenga folka pride na ceste
<idioterna> pa misl da uni v avtomobilih kr predpise upostevajo
<napsy> dans je en kreten zavijal levo pa me skor zbil med tem ko sm precku zeleno luc na bajku
<idioterna> ja nehi zeleno luc preckat
<idioterna> zavijes na sredo ceste in ga obvozis po levi
<napsy> se mu ni zdel vredn pocakat pa je dal po gasu
<napsy> ja ne pricakujes
<idioterna> pa roke skos na bremzah, pa gre
<idioterna> ja kako ne pricakujes
<idioterna> valda da pricakujes
 * CrazyLemon doesnt want to be forgiving
<CrazyLemon> +more
<idioterna> a nisi se opazu da 90% motornih vozil upravljajo opice s slabim random generatorjem?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> hehe
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti kr mergej
<idioterna> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1618659_10153183881877042_8199837998854910378_n.jpg?oh=23f15593fd7afe1245b666cf5215d059&oe=557BEFF9
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne morem mergeat ce se ne strinjam! :)
<idioterna> ma ti diff poglej
<CrazyLemon> sem
<idioterna> ne sodi pulla po commit msgju
<idioterna> aja weird
<idioterna> teb se zdi da boti ne smejo bit user friendly? :)
<CrazyLemon> ti sedaj predvidevaš da je anny == anny-_-
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa da loh samemu sebi posljem sporocilo
<idioterna> in ga dobim ko naslednjic joinam
<idioterna> because why not
<anny_> kva?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pa a nickserv dovoli da recimo registriraš anny-_- nick?
<idioterna> who cares
<CrazyLemon> če ne dovoli pol se strinjam s commitom.. če ne dovoli pol se ne
<idioterna> anny_: ma vceri sm si ogledal kako loh pustis nekomu sporocilo
<CrazyLemon> ker kdo pa pravi da je anny-_- enaka oseba kot anny
<anny_> vidim, da je pomlad v deželi
<idioterna> pa mors vse te _ pa - pa | pa te enako zadet
<idioterna> in ker to ne deluje sm popravu
<anny_> hormoni divjajo
<idioterna> zdej pa CrazyLemon prav, da je identiteta cloveka skrita v teh stiblah :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna razumem kaj želiš doseč s tem.. sam ne strinjam se s tem :D mislim.. to je moje mnenje
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: minusi nimajo duse
<anny_> haha...uf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če želi lahko mergea..ker nisem owner
<idioterna> vpras saso
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> no, bo on pogledu
<CrazyLemon> je že
<idioterna> sm tut slogovno popravu besedilo :)
<idioterna> pa vejico dal tja kamor spada
<idioterna> a tko zgleda pomlad
<anny_> i'm outta here
<idioterna> js morm tut na kosilo
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Slow Club - Complete Surrender.
<napsy> aja, btw.
<napsy> http://www.meetup.com/Slovenian-Go-lang-User-Group/events/220461679/
<Seniorita> Third Ljubljana Golang Meetup - Slovenian Golang User Group (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Seniorita> »It's time again for a new Gopher meetup in Ljubljana. The last meeting was fantastic and as we talked how Visionect and Zemanta are developing and deploying their products, written in the Go languag«
<dz0ny> napsy: sej vi zrišete stran na server farmi in pol pošljete grayscale sliko na device? al si pod NDA :)
<napsy> jup tako deluje
<CrazyLemon> ni pod nda..to je že enkrat prej omenil ko je bila tista animacija ribe :)
<napsy> to ni nda, je dokumentiran
<dz0ny> napsy: link? :) Z enim sem se kregu ker  je trdil da chrome laufa na cortex (ne loči med a9 pa m3)
<napsy> moment
<napsy> http://docs.visionect.com/VisionectPlatform.html
<Seniorita> Visionect Platform — Visionect Server 1.0 documentation
<dz0ny> thx
<napsy> np
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: NitroShare 0.3.0: Easily Send Files To Other Machines On The Local Network  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tObxej3pGFM/nitroshare-030-easily-send-files-to.html
<dz0ny> a VisionectConfigurator je golang app?
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> lustna stvar
<napsy> golang+thrust
<napsy> enak source za win,osx in linux
<napsy> pa cross-compile
<idioterna> men je pa ful fino k je rpi2 armhf
<idioterna> in mi go stuff prakticno isto hitr dela na rpi2 kokr na desktopu
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> par magnitud gor al pa dol no :)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/goburrow/gomelon
<Seniorita> goburrow/gomelon · GitHub
<Seniorita> »gomelon - Dropwizard-like web service framework in Go«
<napsy> oh goodie
<dz0ny> a poznas :)?
<idioterna> js nism se sprobu
<napsy> ne, je pa ze kak trideseti web framework za go :)
<zdobersek> idioterna: rpi1 je bil takisto armhf
<idioterna> zdobersek: really?
<zdobersek> ya
<idioterna> men ni delal
<idioterna> mislm
<zdobersek> ampak armv6
<idioterna> arm5 je bil
<zdobersek> sans NEON
<idioterna> a 6?
<zdobersek> armv6
<dz0ny> napsy: to je bl like ror
<idioterna> no, k sm zbuildu arm binaryje niso deal
<idioterna> dokler nism reku armv5
<idioterna> mislm pac illegal instruction je bil
<zdobersek> -pipe -mhard-float -mfloat-abi=hard -mfpu=vfp -mtune=arm1176jzf-s -march=armv6zk -fsigned-char
<zdobersek> so hard
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> nism se tok ubadal
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/maca-doli.jpg
<idioterna> because there's a shortage of cat pictures on the internet
<idioterna> tnx
<zdobbie> .sporoči zdobbie sup
<zdobbie> idioterna: zakaj zakomentiras kodo, namest da jo odstranis?
<idioterna> sej jo lahko prihodnjic odstranim
<idioterna> .sporoči idioterna jajca mlek moko nutelo
<yang> Za Tesla S sem vozil
<yang> Z avstrijsko registracijo LB - Sky3
<yang> Grd design je
<zdobbie> .gif haters gonna hate
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/TmVHwsPAveJiM/giphy.gif
<yang> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobbie> .gif swift haters gonna hate
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/SGaEWHYyapACA/giphy.gif
<idioterna> ma za yanga je bl un
<idioterna> http://media.mlive.com/fireupchips/photo/9099581-large.jpg
<idioterna> yang: ker avto ma pa lep design?
<yang> idioterna: Audiji ima veliko lepsi design kot Tesla
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> na podlagi cesa pa to trdis?
<dz0ny_> .sporoči dz0ny get to work
<idioterna> a si dobil? :)
<yang> pac subjektivno moje osebno mnenje, lahko bi bil lepse dizajniran glede na to da je tok drag elektricen avto
<dz0ny_> nope
<idioterna> yang: moje profesionalno objektivno strokovno mnenje je pa
<idioterna> da je audi grd.
<yang> ej BMW X6 mi tut ni vsec
<idioterna> men tut ne
<yang> Audi S5 je pa kr lep
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> nic, grem kuhat
<idioterna> to je tko k bi reku "moja macola je pa lepsa od tvoje"
<idioterna> avto je orodje
<idioterna> "lep" doesn't enter into it
<idioterna> amerisko geolosko kladivo!
<dz0ny> 12:17:10 worker.1 | zdobbie
<dz0ny> 12:17:10 worker.1 | [zdobbie] Shranjeno! > zdobbie: sup @Mon Mar 23 2015 12:17:10 GMT+0000 za zdobbie
<dz0ny> 12:18:52 worker.1 | []
<dz0ny> 12:19:31 worker.1 | idioterna
<dz0ny> 12:19:31 worker.1 | [idioterna] Shranjeno! > idioterna: jajca mlek moko nutelo @Mon Mar 23 2015 12:19:31 GMT+0000 za idioterna
<dz0ny> 12:19:57 worker.1 | [ 'idioterna: jajca mlek moko nutelo @Mon Mar 23 2015 12:19:31 GMT+0000' ]
<dz0ny> 12:19:57 worker.1 | [idioterna] idioterna: jajca mlek moko nutelo @Mon Mar 23 2015 12:19:31 GMT+0000
<dz0ny> 12:20:20 worker.1 | [#ubuntu-si] http://media.giphy.com/media/TmVHwsPAveJiM/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> 12:20:36 worker.1 | [#ubuntu-si] http://media.giphy.com/media/SGaEWHYyapACA/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> 12:22:12 worker.1 | dz0ny
<dz0ny> 12:22:12 worker.1 | [dz0ny_] Shranjeno! > dz0ny_: get to work @Mon Mar 23 2015 12:22:12 GMT+0000 za dz0ny
<dz0ny> 12:22:38 worker.1 | []
<dz0ny> 12:23:24 worker.1 | []
<dz0ny> tvoje je shranil :D
<zdobersek> what kind of NSA-logging shit is this
<idioterna> .sporoči idioterna badum badum
<idioterna-> men dela
<idioterna-> .sporoči idioterna badum badum badum
<idioterna_> aha vids
<zdobbie> men takisto
<idioterna_> _ je v \w
<idioterna_> bastards.
<idioterna_> dz0ny: sm vedu da bojo se problemi s tem \W
<yang> zakaj se sploh matrate okoli memotov, ce je na freenode memoserv...
<idioterna_> ker memoserv ni free
<idioterna_> pa ga CIA pa NSA kontrolirata
<dz0ny> idioterna_: sam ok oklesti _ v mojem primeru
<idioterna_> ja js nism dobu zdele
<zdobersek> yang: ker ni free
<idioterna_> k mam _
<zdobersek> as in RMS-approved
<idioterna-> zdej pa sm
<zdobersek> or RMS-approve-able
<idioterna> brb
<dz0ny> redis 127.0.0.1:6379> lrange irc:dz0ny:pass 0 -1
<dz0ny> 1) "dz0ny_: get to work @Mon Mar 23 2015 12:22:12 GMT+0000"
<yang> rajs nastimej bota tko da izrise ascii radarsko karto :
<yang> al pa da celo vremenso prognozo sparsa
<yang> idioterna: zakaj bi kupval teslo, ce mas lahko takega http://i.imgur.com/7RgfLFt.jpg
<yang> Tesla 3 bo v ameriki stala 35.000 USD to je ze bolj normana cena za elelktricni avto
<zdobersek> sans les taxes
<yang> to je osnovna cena seveda
<zdobersek> .gif sure
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/TkKkEyJfi8jmw/giphy.gif
<yang> idioterna: se strinjam da je avto "orodje", ne vem pa zakaj bi kdo placal 100 jurjev za grd avto, razen da ima Tesla verjetno bolj optimiziran izkoristek, kot preostali elektricni avti...
<napsy> yang: zakaj nekdo da 5 tisocakov za rocno uro?
<napsy> v h&m jih prodajajo za 6 evrov :)
<yang> ja ampak ure za 5 tisocakov so ponavadi rocno izdelane in licne
<yang> prakticno umetniski izdelek
<yang> delo je visoko vrednoteno v svici, postopki izdelave ur in testi so zahtevni, zato so ure drage
<napsy> to raloz zaka so drage
<yang> v glavnem ja
<napsy> vprasanje je zakaj jih nekdo kupuje
<yang> 5000 eur "draga" ura se ne smatra kot zelo prestizna ura v svetu urarstva
<napsy> se prav sam urarji kupujejo drage ure?
<yang> to je normalna cena za rocno izdelano svicarsk ouro
<napsy> ..konc koncev tam velja za "prestizno" ?
<napsy> jasno
<napsy> sj ne sprasujem zaka so drage
<yang> no, ampak nisi dal dobrega primera
<napsy> mogoc res
<napsy> daj en dober primier
<yang> stroski izdelave ure na baterije so veiko nizji
<napsy> pozab stroske
<zdobersek> I AM L33T FOR I SPEND 5000EUR ON A WATCH
<yang> mas pa neke omejene serije ur, ki so izdelane v 100 primerkih za katere morajo razviti edinstven mehanizem in se kaksne dodatke, zato majo pol tudi vrtoglave cene, pa ker so v omejeni seriji so namenjene zbirateljem
<yang> gre se sam za to, al rabis uro za nevem kok tisoc eur, samo zato da ti kaze cas
<yang> pac ljudje zbirajo vse zivo
<dz0ny> 17s for deploy, take that travis...
<idioterna> kok ti pa travis
<idioterna> pa kaj mas ta deploy
<idioterna> a circle?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42850#Comment_42850
<dz0ny> 3min
<dz0ny> na free nimas cache
<dz0ny> sam je tud z cache slow
<dz0ny> codeship
<idioterna> mi mamo circle zdej pa je par minut
<idioterna> ubistvu okol 30s traja build
<idioterna> pa se to sam zarad ene butaste ne vem kva ze
<dz0ny> e2e mate kej
<idioterna> mislm da mamo nek en modul k dependa na sqlite in pol tist v Cju builda
<idioterna> ne se
<dz0ny> heh ja to je problem na travisu
<dz0ny> ce je io load velik pol vse crkuje mal
<idioterna> uporablamo pa zdej jenkinsa ful
<idioterna> ne za karkol buildat
<idioterna> ampak za cluster cron daemon :)
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> un njegov scheduling je cist nice
<idioterna> developerji so happy
<idioterna> pa vids vse kaj se dogaja
<Matthai> mmm, LibreOffice 4.4 sem si namestil
<Matthai> igleda lepo
<idioterna> ok, ce je libre je uredu
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny> idioterna: ansible tower?
<idioterna> ja to smo ze gledal
<idioterna> sam jenkins super dela tko da zdej ne bomo menjal
<idioterna> pa nc mu ne manka
<idioterna> mal smesn je edin :)
<zdobersek> but but ... Java ...
<idioterna> sej je u dockerju
<idioterna> it can't hurt me
<zdobersek> still hurts me
<idioterna> there there
<dz0ny> mja sej premesanko smo tud buildal z jenkins :)
<zdobersek> SUP?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> zdej bi vzel chroot pa ansible thou
<CrazyLemon> js pa bi vzel teslo pa bi se potiho yangu približal ter ga mal ruknu
<idioterna> a v bolhco al kaj ze vozi
<zdobersek> yang: ^
<dz0ny> teslo je nevarno orožje
<dz0ny> k maš babo za delat košare
<dz0ny> s teslom ravnaš les
<zdobersek> you only need a Volvo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jClxcSBNwcw
<Seniorita> EPIC VOLVO FAIL (with comment from representative) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is just LOL.... good for Fun, bad for Volvo. "If this car had "eyes", they were closed" :D«
<idioterna> https://i.warosu.org/data/lit/img/0044/07/1388101917718.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fyi http://www.jekloruse.si/rocno-orodje/vrtno-orodje/teslo/
<Seniorita> Teslo | Jeklo Ruše
<Seniorita> »izdelano iz visokokakovostnega jekla (Ck45); kovano; kaljeno; ročno brušeno in polirano; nasajeno na bukov ročaj.       Vsestransko orodje pri vrtnarskih      …«
<dz0ny> mislu idoterna
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> ido.
<idioterna> tega se moj irssi ni matchal
<idioterna> pa sm razmislu da bi "idot" dal v hilight k mi folk skos to govori :)
<idioterna> u to morm pa kupt
<idioterna> pa se slikat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek old!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: much younger than you though
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9TMLRanAk0
<Seniorita> God's Vagina - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A man's quest to finally see a vagina leads him to a much higher power.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..so stupid
<idioterna> ok zdobersek
<idioterna> tole ti bo vsec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42851#Comment_42851
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a loh Primcu fwdas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..he's a busy bee
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42852#Comment_42852
<zdobersek> you spelled homophobe wrong
<idioterna> zdobersek: pazi tole
<zdobersek> pazim
<idioterna> cak ni se final version
<CrazyLemon> ampak pazi!
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://dpaste.com/051MJ0B
<Seniorita> dpaste: 051MJ0B
<zdobersek> idioterna: sounds like a plan
<idioterna> preber pa povej ce sm kje vejice narobe postavu
<idioterna> ok mal bom popravu
<zdobersek> idioterna: ma dej, cel paragraf je en stavek
<idioterna> jah
<CrazyLemon> vejica pred hkrati?
<idioterna> sej so pravniki!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> to je zihr to
<zdobersek> 'bi rad podal prijavo zoper medij' -> 'zoper ta medij'/'zoper omenjeni medij'
<zdobersek> 'skozi javno razpravo v medijih spodbujajo k neenakopravnosti nekaterih skupin z družbenega roba, ker je ta v zadnjih mesecih dosegla skrb zbujajoč nivo sovražnega govora'
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> ja ta ker tut mene matra
<idioterna> bom vrgu vn
<zdobersek> => 'skozi javno razpravo, ki je v zadnjih mesecih skrb zbujajoc nivo sovraznega govora, spodbujajo k neenakopravnosti nekaterih skupin z družbenega roba.'
<zdobersek> recimo
<zdobersek> ... spodbujajo k neenakopravnosti, diskriminaciji in krsenju z ustavo zagotovljenih pravic nekaterih skupin z druzbenega roba
<zdobersek> idioterna: dej se mihi v proofreading
<zdobersek> ce se najde notr
<idioterna> zdobersek: ma zdej bom ful spremenu
<zdobersek> k
<zdobersek> bbl
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km  Z od BREŽIC @23/03/2015 18:04:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.5+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42853#Comment_42853
<dz0ny> tkole zgleda pa cnc http server za spyware http://i.imgur.com/FDPvbQ4.png
<dz0ny> or more impact on server :)
<CrazyLemon> gaddemn windows users!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2539-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2539-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2540-1: GnuTLS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2540-1/
<dz0ny> .yt vamala champs
<jabuk> Champs - Vamala (ORIGINAL VERSION) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgW3XM2KXH4 ♥46 ▶1,695
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42854#Comment_42854
<dz0ny> tomato pa t2 http://i.imgur.com/0T9QXUx.png
<yang> slaba ideja uporabljat google dns
<dz0ny> o shush
<dz0ny> dnscrpyt mi da oglase
<dz0ny> zihr je pol boljša izbira
<CrazyLemon> ja..raje uporabljaj RMS approved dnsje!
<dz0ny> ki so?
<CrazyLemon> to bo pa yang povedal!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta slika pa je weird
<CrazyLemon> kot da nimaš IPja!
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxVXPXrnLDA
<Seniorita> My Billie Jean - YouTube
<Seniorita> »My billie Jean is the second single from the forthcoming LP - 'Louisa.' A tribute to those that light up our worlds.«
<yang> spet kopirajo
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJSdYlAFKqA&index=2&list=PLbOq6ny6I6_ng5Rau-6hV2Q1J75V_rWr1
<Seniorita> Martin Garrix feat. Usher - 'Don't Look Down' [Official Music Video YTMAs] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The new music video for Don't Look Down from Martin Garrix directed by Petros with an appearance by Natalia Bonifacci presented by the 2015 YouTube Music Awa...«
<CrazyLemon> yang povej dz0nyju keri so RMS approved DNSji da jih lahko uporablja
<yang> CrazyLemon: bos moral na FSF vprasat, a ti mislis da obstajajo RMS approved DNSji ?
<CrazyLemon> yang jah kaj pa ti pol uporabljaš?
<yang> najbolj optimalno je ce svojo instanco binda laufas ane
<yang> pa se syncas direkt na root serverje
<CrazyLemon> yang torej laufaš svoje dnsje?
<yang> jaz jih ja
<yang> zakaj bi me drugi cachali
<yang> sploh pa google
<CrazyLemon> no dej pošeraj.. da jih tudi mi uporabljamo
<yang> zakaj bi pa to naredil ?
<yang> saj lahko svoje postavis
<yang> en statisni ip rabis samo
<yang> moji dnsji so zalockani na moje ipje
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni v RMS duhu to kar ti počneš
<yang> google dns je javen, moji niso
<CrazyLemon> locking down.. c c c
<yang> no vprasaj za foro na FSF, me zanima kaj ti bodo odgovorili
<yang> ampak pomoje ti bodo napisali, kar sem ti jaz napisal, da laufaj svoj DNS
<yang> Ker so naceloma proti SaaSS in cachingu
<yang> cim uporabljas SaaSS si del njihovega produkta
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/who-does-that-server-really-serve.html
<Seniorita> Who Does That Server Really Serve?- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-24
<upd> http://www.bbc.com/future/bespoke/story/20150306-journey-to-the-centre-of-earth/index.html
<Seniorita> Journey to the Centre of the Earth
<Seniorita> »How far would you have to travel to reach the Earth's core? And what would you see along the way? Discover what lies beneath...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kako pregledamo grub? Kakšna je podrpora za radeon hd 3650?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42855#Comment_42855
<napsy> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WarDog: premalo prostora za posodabljanje ...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6303/premalo-prostora-za-posodabljanje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: premalo prostora za posodabljanje ...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42856#Comment_42856
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WarDog: RE: premalo prostora za posodabljanje ...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42857#Comment_42857
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: premalo prostora za posodabljanje ...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42858#Comment_42858
<slax0r> morning
<CrazyLemon> in začela se je sezona kihanja pa smrkanja!
<zdobersek> abububu
 * CrazyLemon sneezes at zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> excuse me!
<zdobersek> .gif excuse me
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/RoPxd5Rej0fDy/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif tobias excuse me
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3v1Sz0oTKRsly/giphy.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2544-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2544-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2543-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2543-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2542-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2542-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2541-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2541-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2546-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2546-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2545-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2545-1/
<Sky[x]> jo
<Sky[x]> ne morm se spomnt kako se imenuje page/storitev, k sam service zazenes v vagrantu in dobis eno poddomeno pa lahko tudi kdo drug dostopa do paga na vagrantu
<Sky[x]> se kdo spomni slucjno?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: mejbi? :D
<Sky[x]> tole sem imel v mislih :)
<Sky[x]> https://ngrok.com/
<Seniorita> ngrok - secure introspectable tunnels to localhost
<Sky[x]> nasel hehe
<Seniorita> »ngrok secure introspectable tunnels to localhost webhook development tool and debugging tool«
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bpa20fVCYAA9M-9.png:large
<zdobbie> welp http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32030270
<Seniorita> Germanwings airliner crashes in French Alps - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A Germanwings Airbus A320 crashes in the French Alps near Digne, French police and aviation officials say.«
<anny__> :(
<idioterna> kokr se grozn slis je se vedno neizogibno
<zdobersek> butbutbutbut you could take a car
<zdobersek> die in a highway instead
<idioterna> ja mislm
<zdobersek> on a highway
<idioterna> statisticno gledano se skor nc ni spremenil s tem
<zdobersek> cetud se je Putin zelo trudu zjebat situacijo, je blo 2014 najbolj varno leto za letet
<anny__> enega letala niti našli niso
<zdobersek> ni blo prvic
<anny__> mogoče je bilo 2014 najbolj varno v številu nesreč, po bizarnostih pa gotovo ni bilo
<anny__> enega sestrelijo, en izgine ko kafra?
<idioterna> ma sej ni ko kafra
<idioterna> pac u huge ocean je padu
<idioterna> mal je hecn k vids kvadratke na zemljevidu
<idioterna> kjer iscejo avijo
<anny__> potem pa povej, kje je
<idioterna> in pol dejansko pogledas in vids da je to tok k cela evropa velik kvadrat
<idioterna> na morju k je 4km globoko
<anny__> je bila na tem območju kakšna nevihta?
<zdobersek> anny__: http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/jeff-wise-mh370-theory.html
<Seniorita> How Crazy Am I to Think I Know Where MH370 Is? -- NYMag
<Seniorita> »In the year since the vanishing of MH370, I appeared on CNN more than 50 times, watched my spouse’s eyes glaze over at dinner, and fell in with a group of borderline-obsessive amateur aviation«
<idioterna> kerem obmocju?
<idioterna> ne, sej kontakt s posadko so izgubili ze veliko prej
<zdobersek> AFAIR je blo slabo vreme, zato so moral narest detour
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh niso meli tistega transponderja al kaj je že
<zdobersek> black box?
<CrazyLemon> ne..
<anny__> oh dear
<CrazyLemon> !g airplane transponder
<Seniorita> Transponder (aeronautics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transponder_(aeronautics)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/hard-at-work.jpg
<anny__> marsovci so mačji kašelj proti tem teorijam
<CrazyLemon> pa nerf gun zravn?
<anny__> kazahstan?
<idioterna> close
<idioterna> šiška
<anny__> govorim o mh370
<anny__> od kod jim pa gorivo do kazahstna?
<CrazyLemon> secret stash
<anny__> toliko ga vseeno niso imeli
<anny__> ne moreš ga skriti v ročno prtljago!
<zdobersek> pravi kdo?
<CrazyLemon> koliko je omejitev? 300ml po osebi?
<anny__> 100
<anny__> flaška mora imeti manj kot 100 ml
<anny__> to je ravno tolk, da motorji kihnejo
<CrazyLemon> to je lih do kazahstana dvakrat kihnejo pa so tam
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/AirlineFlyer/status/580326398620934144/photo/1
<Seniorita> Jason Rabinowitz on Twitter: ".@flightradar24 altitude & speed chart of #4U9525. Aircraft entered a steep but constant descent. http://t.co/Hl7IVhZCmy"
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germanwings_Flight_9525
<Seniorita> Germanwings Flight 9525 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> beda
<yang> nevem kaj je s temi avion kr neki strmoglavljajo v zadnjem casu
<dz0ny> oh rly
<dz0ny> 1 na 300k poletov
<dz0ny> ma neko težavo
<napsy> mogoc cloveka sam to zivcnega naredi da ne mors prav nc vplivat
<napsy> ce do tega pride
<napsy> ze sam to, ker masino pilotira neka tretja oseba
<zdobersek> kokr da se s kolesom vozis, pa te en idiot zbije
<napsy> se vedn je za druge drugacn odziv
<napsy> js nism tolk prizadet ce to slisim
<napsy> kot pa ce slisim da je crashnalo letalo z 200 potniki
<napsy> pa je v resnic vlk hujs
<napsy> zakaj?
<napsy> ah narobe sm se izrazu
<zdobersek> bolj grozljiv in bolj redek nacin smrti, zato pride do izraza v medijih
<napsy> ne sokira me tolk stevilo potnikov
<yang> dz0ny: ja mislim statisticno je to relativno malo smrti, 1:300000, je pa zoprno kadar se zgodi. Ampak takrat ko pade dol je 300 mrtvih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to bi loh mel real-time crash detector
<zdobersek> fuuuck, 8 minut padanja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zanimivo je da je tudi hitrost bila konstantna kljub padanju.. le zadnjih cca. 5 minut je malo padla
<CrazyLemon> "malo"
<dz0ny> http://uk.flightaware.com/live/flight/GWI9525/history/20150324/0835Z/LEBL/EDDL/tracklog
<Seniorita> Flight Track Log ✈ GWI9525 ✈ 24-Mar-2015 ✈ LEBL / BCN - EDDL / DUS ✈ FlightAware
<Seniorita> »Best Flight Tracker: Live Tracking Maps, Flight Status, and Airport Delays for airline flights, private/GA flights, and airports.«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/HansAckerNY/status/580331873655775233/photo/1
<Seniorita> Hans Acker on Twitter: "First pictures from #germanwings plane #BREAKING #brekend http://t.co/po7UHzwlK2"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: baje to pove, da so izgubil kontrolo nad motorji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obeh? naenkrat? :)
<CrazyLemon> highly unusual
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fuhgedaabatit http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/304a77/airliner_crashes_in_french_alps/cpoyykl
<Seniorita> mokabrown97 comments on Airliner crashes in French Alps
<Seniorita> »5069 points and 1585 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not understand reddit lingo
<anny__> pa so spet teorije zarot na delu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/airlivenet/status/580342917291708416
<zdobersek> kle je sneg
<Seniorita> AirLive.net on Twitter: "BREAKING #GermanWings Here is a photo from helicopter of the crash area /France2 journalists http://t.co/wFg8KTSve2 http://t.co/RnC5gT5w40"
<zdobersek> 'European Commissioner for Transport Violeta Bulc tells reporters in Brussels that officials were working with the French, Spanish and German authorities.'
<dz0ny> The altitude capture activated, the aircraft still at 240 KIAS, the crew selected 400 feet instead of 3000 feet into the altitude window, which caused the autopilot to revert to vertical speed mode at 1200 fpm rate of descent. The crew turned left to capture the localizer, activated the approach mode and engaged autopilot 2. The localizer capture activated, the aircraft turned onto the localizer but
<dz0ny> descended below minimum safe altitude.
<dz0ny> Descending through 2460 feet MSL (950 feet AGL) at 230 KIAS in clean configuration the Ground Proximity Warning System GPWS activated "TERRAIN! TERRAIN! PULL UP! PULL UP!", the instructor took control of the aircraft without corresponding call out, disengaged the autopilots, placed the thrust levers in the CLIMB detent and pulled the nose up to 9.5 degrees nose up, however, the automation, due to clean
<dz0ny> configuration, did not detect the terrain avoidance maneuver and continued flight director modes vertical speed and heading select.
<dz0ny> http://avherald.com/h?article=483505b4&opt=0
<dz0ny> zgleda je mozno vnest napacen heading in vision v avtopilota
<dz0ny> visino*
<zdobersek> PEBKAC?
<dz0ny> - after the first GPWS warning, the inadequate application of the GPWS emergency procedure, in particular in terms of setting the attitude.
<dz0ny> če si to tko razlagaš
<zdobersek> TWAS A JOKE
<zdobersek> good joke, bad timing
<zdobersek> 'Le Monde newspaper have tweeted that the incident is the worst airplane crash in terms of fatalities on French soil since 1981, when 180 people died in a plane accident near Ajaccio.'
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inex-Adria_Aviopromet_Flight_1308
<Seniorita> Inex-Adria Aviopromet Flight 1308 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. tisto sliko je potem tip izbrisal..
<zdobersek> idioterna: a si ti spesnil tist do konca?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2547-1: Mono vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2547-1/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Manz/status/580160845587574784/photo/1
<Seniorita> José Román (Manz) on Twitter: "# /etc/init.d/daemon stop http://t.co/LMJK6UX4B9"
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 17°C @24.03.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% zahodnik 2.3 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:56:23, Kulminacija: 11:06:34, Sončni zahod: 17:16:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 20min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 4.km JV od KOČEVJA @24/03/2015 14:57:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+14.89+E
<CrazyLemon> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1202858
<CrazyLemon> dont do it!
<Seniorita> Bug 1202858 – restarting testing build of squid results in deleting all files in hard-drive
<msev_> dz0ny, neki sm nalagov nove terminale mal probavou kateri mi najbol ustreza zj mi pa noče nekega programa kompajlat k ga redno kompajlam, k avtor dodaja kšne kul nove stvari notr, a ti lahko pokažem skripto in error output
<msev_> skripta: http://pastie.org/private/beuhlayvlbmzrmgnpiuda
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<msev_> error output http://pastie.org/private/eworg7xjgclmcmd3ui15q
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<msev_> brb pridem z mobijem gor (msevph)
<CrazyLemon> msevph jah poglej če obstajajo tisti direktoriji
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne
<CrazyLemon> mspsim  pidedit switchedit common cf-cli horizon
<msevph> Ocitno obstajajo
<CrazyLemon> pa mwp tudi ne
<msevph> Kko ne
<idioterna> zdobersek: nism
<msevph> Dj no ce odzipam pa vsi ti direktoriji nastaneho
<CrazyLemon> sej ti piše v error outputu
<idioterna> zdobersek: ful smo debatiral
<idioterna> zdobersek: cakam da se online pojav en paralegal
<idioterna> k zna pravilno oblicnost zrihtat
<msevph> Ja vem da mi to pise sam obstajajo :)
<idioterna> da morjo uradniki uradno odgovort
<CrazyLemon> msevph jah v tvojem trenutnem direktoriju ne obstajajo :)
<CrazyLemon> torej.. cd-jaj v tisti direktorij
<CrazyLemon> pa tam pol zalaufaj .sh
<msevph> Ja sj to naredim
<CrazyLemon> msevph v outputu tega nisi naredu
<CrazyLemon> ampak si zalaufal absolutno pot do skripte
<CrazyLemon> skripta*
<msevph> Aja razumem
<msevph> Res je
<CrazyLemon> v tvojem primeru cd /home/msev/Prejemi/mwptools-ltm-flightview/mwptools-master/ && ./makeall.sh
<msevph> Bil sm v mwptools-master kjer sem pot potem skopiral notri..bom zj samo ./makeall.sh
<CrazyLemon> če si bil pol se tvoj error output ne ujema s tem kar govoriš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Kronika/Sintal-izgubil-proti-Zukicem
<Seniorita> Sintal izgubil proti Zukičem - Primorske Novice
<Seniorita> »Primorske novice so spletni dnevnik z aktualno vsebino z Goriškega, Slovenske Istre in srednje Primorske.«
<msevph> Crazylemon biu sm v mwptools
<msevph> Master
<msevph> Pol sem pa potegnu ikono makeall.sh notr v term in prtisnu enter
<msevph> Prej je tak postopek delal
<CrazyLemon> msevph no.. tvoj error output pravi da si bil v ~
<msevph> Weirdness
<CrazyLemon> pebkac
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevph> Zj se bom v terminalu pretipkal do tja
<msevph> Da bo za zihr
<msevph> No zj pa dela
 * CrazyLemon napiše račun
<CrazyLemon> komu pošljem??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idioterna> na tramvajkomando
<CrazyLemon> :(
<msevph> Posl na vlado CrazyLemon :)
<msevph> Sam biu sm not u masterju pomoje morm zj na ta nacin delat tole kompajlanje
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kok bi pa racunu za to
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 0.99€
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja ce posles legit racun ti to js placam
<idioterna> ceprov mal je sick k mi banka pa skor pol evra spizdi
<idioterna> ce ti tok nakazem
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pol moraš menjat banko!
<idioterna> nobene ni k bi mela vse kar hocm :\
<CrazyLemon> no.. upam da si na grobo zaokrožil tega pol evra
<idioterna> ful hocm ustanovit banko
<idioterna> ja z 0.44 se mi zdi
<idioterna> al kok je ze
<idioterna> pac vec k 0.4 je zihr
<idioterna> sam ne vem a je 0.43 al 0.44 al mogoce 0.41
<idioterna> neki od tega mora bit
<CrazyLemon> no meni pa 0.33 se mi zdi da je
<idioterna> web scale bank bom ustanovil
<idioterna> to je se zmer cetrtina
<idioterna> js hocm da je transaction cost prblizn 1%
<idioterna> mislm, tok bi js rad zaracunu
<idioterna> najvec.
<idioterna> 1% al pa 0.10 evra, recimo
<idioterna> kar je manj.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. 1% sounds ok.. če so nakazila manj kot 40€
<CrazyLemon> sam za podjetja to ni ravno najboljše i guess :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/03/prenovljena_slovenska_cesta.aspx
<Seniorita> Kako bo videti prenovljena Slovenska cesta v središču Ljubljane? | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na prenovljenem delu Slovenske ceste bo veljala cona 30, promet pa bo še naprej omejen. Spremenili bodo tudi namembnost pritličij okoliških objektov, ki bodo postala javna in dostopna ljudem.«
<msevph> CrazyLemon hvala
<msevph> Se mi zdi da sm se pozabu prej zahvalt
<CrazyLemon> msevph si ja! nesramnost pa taka! pa še račun si zavrnil :/
<msevph> Sj ves kaksna je placilna disciplina zadne case v sloveniji heheh
<yang> Se kdo spozna na boks, berem da Zavec boksa z drugacnim imenom http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Zaveck
<Seniorita> Jan Zaveck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> yang: to je za ameriski trg
<yang> aha
<upd> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-race-for-the-first-decentralised-silk-road-is-on?=
<Seniorita> The Race for a Decentralised Silk Road Is On | Motherboard
<Seniorita> »Shadow wants to offer decentralised currency, trade, and encrypted chat in one place.«
<yang> seveda, ker drugace bi naglasali "Diđen Savic"
<yang> Cak kva je ze bil un iz Eurosporta k je formul vozil, nek Shoemaker
<zdobersek> Schumacher?
<zdobersek> http://www.reddit.com/r/reactiongifs/comments/304nw7/cnns_reaction_upon_hearing_about_another_plane/
<Seniorita> CNN's reaction upon hearing about ANOTHER plane crash : reactiongifs
<Seniorita> »3851 points and 120 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: topic je mal out-of-date ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WarDog: RE: premalo prostora za posodabljanje ...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42859#Comment_42859
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fix it
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: de fok is this https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie it used to be a redirect url
<CrazyLemon> but i removed the redirect part :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tole lahko linkaš https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Prevajanje
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
<zdobbie> k?
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet | Taylor Swift fans welcome
<CrazyLemon> TS ftw
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. siol is on a roll! že 48 ur disconnect free!
<CrazyLemon> meh.. my bad
<CrazyLemon> 5h since last disconnect
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> vdsl ma uptime max 1h vsaj modem > dslam
<dz0ny> sicer se ip ne spremeni sam specs je tak
<CrazyLemon> ampak nimam vdslja!
<dz0ny> optiko?
<CrazyLemon> adsl man..adsl!
<CrazyLemon> get with the times!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> -s
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam odkar so mi zvišali hitrost so se diskonekti dogajali cca. 3-4x na dan
<CrazyLemon> od nedelje do danes pa samo 1x.. torej its getting better
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: what's yer IP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whois me!
<zdobbie> ooh, the IPv6 elite
<yang> CrazyLemon: SHDSL just4u
<CrazyLemon> /ignore yang
<CrazyLemon> just4u
<idioterna> js mam na t2 vdslju ethernet tko da ne vem kok casa sm up
<idioterna> ni pppoe
<anny_> need help
<idioterna> na ircu je vljudno kr postavit konkretno vprasanje :)
<anny_> bom dala prtscr
<anny_> da ne boš mislil, da sem brezupen primerek - eno nalogo sem že rešila, s to pa imajo tudi kolegi velike težave
<anny_> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hh3qza&s=8
<Seniorita> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<Seniorita> »Tinypic™ is a photo and video sharing service that allows you to easily upload, link and share your images and videos on MySpace®, eBay®, blogs and message boards. No account required, upload your photos and videos today!«
<CrazyLemon> i remember the good old days.. when people linked to images directly :p
<anny_> FF ni zadovoljen
<anny_> hočeš kakšen adult content?
<CrazyLemon> its ok..i'm good
<CrazyLemon> am.. kot vidim ti tukaj preveriš če se NE začne s takim stringom kot ga iščeš
<idioterna> bom cez par minut pogledu
<CrazyLemon> nadaljuješ s tem
<idioterna> lih sm mulce spat dal
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sprintaš
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu pa bi morala najprej zvišat counter.. in shranit vrednost v spremenljivko oziroma prištet vrednost
<CrazyLemon> in na koncu seštevek / counter in dobiš average
<CrazyLemon> ki ga sprintaš
<anny_> krejzi..nismo Å¡e tam
<CrazyLemon> aja.. vse to počneš če imaš tak niz kot ga ti iščeš.. torej not ne spada 'not' :D
<anny_> mi smo še pri številih do 20, ne poštevanki
<CrazyLemon> anny_ jah očitno ste..ker piše count these lines (števec) and compute the average of these values
<CrazyLemon> seštevek/counter
<CrazyLemon> i'm not making this up..its right there on the screenshot!
<anny_> zato moraš razlagat kot šolarčku
<CrazyLemon> torej.. to je sedaj nadgradnja tistega zadnjič :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sej razlagam! čakaj da pride idioterna ..šele takrat ne boš nič štekala :p
<anny_> lej čist simpl
<anny_> vstaviti moram funkciji float in count
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> sam mal no
<idioterna> ziva tezi
<yang> oj anny_ , query
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> anny_: hm
<idioterna> kaksno pomoc pa bi?
<idioterna> a ti napisem resitev, al bi rajs sama, js ti pa pomagam?
<anny_> problem je v tem, da smo pri poštevanki do 20 ne pri integralih
<idioterna> ja, ok
<idioterna> ti mi povej kako bi rada
<idioterna> da napisem program, pa ti razlozim kaj dela posamezna vrstica
<idioterna> al da ti pises program
<idioterna> jaz ti pa povem kako se posameznega problema lotis
<idioterna> ok, bom jaz napisal program
<zdobbie> dun-dun-dun
<anny_> tu je prtscr prejšnje naloge
<anny_> http://postimg.org/image/v9p5q7k9j/
<Seniorita> View image: Zaslonska slika 2015 03 24 20 58 32
<anny_> Crazylemon, bonbon zate!
<lynxlynxlynx> divide et empera
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa prvo naredi kose, ki jih znaš
<anny_> Å¡e enkrat grem pogledat gradivo
<idioterna> anny_: evo
<idioterna> anny_: http://dpaste.com/1RY03VM
<yang> anny_: pocasi se dalec pride, že bolje programiras od mene !
<Seniorita> dpaste: 1RY03VM
<anny_> Parse error: bad input on line 3
<idioterna> :
<idioterna> je tam
<idioterna> a ne vids? :)
<idioterna> no idea zakaj sm ga tam natipkal
<idioterna> ampak za open(fname)
<idioterna> ne sme bit :
<idioterna> aja ze vem zakaj sm : natipku
<idioterna> ker ponavad recem
<idioterna> for line in open(fname):
<anny_> mismatch
<idioterna> mismatch pomeni da output ni pravi?
<idioterna> ker jaz nisem cele naloge resil
<idioterna> ce bi rada da celo resim lahko, ampak moj program ocitno ne racuna povprecja
<idioterna> ti moras prebrat kodo in jo razumet
<anny_> vidim :)
<idioterna> a ti napisem resitev, al bi raje da ne?
<idioterna> no, zdaj sem ze, i guess
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/25MVAN7
<Seniorita> dpaste: 25MVAN7
<idioterna> mogoce ne deluje pravilno
<idioterna> ker ni oklepajev za % v zadnji vrstici
<CrazyLemon> yay.. a bi naredu še meni kakšno nalogo? :>
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej sm ti jo!
<idioterna> dz0ny merged it!
<idioterna> ampak _ ni del \W
<idioterna> tko da bo mogu se enkrat mergat da bo namen dosezen
<dz0ny> Fixed it
<anny_> :)
<dz0ny> Se teste sem dodal
<anny_> tako ali tako ne dobim pravega izračuna
<idioterna> anny_: vsoto teh confidencov delis s stevilom
<idioterna> ce print('Average spam confidence: %f' % sum_confidence/num_confidence) ne deluje prav
<idioterna> potem bi moralo print('Average spam confidence: %f' % (sum_confidence/num_confidence))
<idioterna> ziher
<idioterna> dz0ny: pa res
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> kudos
<anny_> mismatch
<anny_> premalo decimalk
<idioterna> probej %f spremenit v %.kolkrjedecimalkf
<idioterna> se prav ce jih je 10 pol %.10f
<idioterna> zaprl sm ze tvoj screenshot
<idioterna> da bi vidu kok jih je tam
<idioterna> pr expected
<anny_> 12
<idioterna> potem poskusi %.12f
<anny_> zdaj pa je
<anny_> priznam, ta naloga je overkil
<idioterna> ja poskusi razumet vsako vrstico
<idioterna> lahko ti tudi napisem komentar kaj dela vsaka vrstica
<idioterna> ce ti to pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> printf je res mal overkill, ampak ni edini način za dobit tak rezultat
<lynxlynxlynx> najlepši, ne pa edini
<idioterna> ce bi te profesor individualno ocenjeval bi itak verjetn reku "kdo vam je pa to resvou"
<anny_> točno tako
<lynxlynxlynx> tale delček bi blo fino prvo na papirju rešit
<anny_> ko vidim mi je vse jasno, ampak ne znam Å¡e sestaviti skupaj
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo napiši kaj bi naredila, psevdokodo, potem pa vsak košček implementiraš
<lynxlynxlynx> psevdo lahko ostane kot komentar
<lynxlynxlynx> tam kjer se zatakne, je potem manjši problem, ker je že lažje iskat
<lynxlynxlynx> in najbrž ugotoviš, da ga moraš spet razbit na več kosov
<anny_> ruby on rails je veliko bolj eleganten :)
<idioterna> ne pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to sam za web?
<anny_> ja pa ja
<anny_> tam so vsaj ukazi podobni ali enakim tistim v konzoli
<lynxlynxlynx> v rubyju je pri teh enostavnih nalogah samo sintaksa drugačna
<idioterna> django je bols k rails
<idioterna> on so many levels
<lynxlynxlynx> bash ima printf :=
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> počasi se daleč pride
<anny_> včeraj sva z enim kazahstancem svetovala indijcu, kako spraviti ubuntu na komp
<anny_> potem je pa uletu Å¡e grk, ki ga je zanimal dual boot
<anny_> ZN v malem
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sej si mela že del sestavljen.. zadnjič tisti
<anny_> ja vem...srednji del
<CrazyLemon> sedaj vse kar si še morala narest je števec + seštevanje in na koncu uporabiš obe spremenljivki ter ju deliš
<CrazyLemon> tko da .. pričakuj da bo naslednja nalogo nadgradnja trenutne :)
<CrazyLemon> in upaj da bo idioterna mel tudi takrat čas :)
<anny_> ti kr grozi
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> nič ne grozim
<anny_> split() funkcija in izpis besed v datoteki
<anny_> po abecedi
<anny_> zadnja pa izpis elektronskih naslovov
<lynxlynxlynx> split je intuitiven
<lynxlynxlynx> dosti bolj kot cel nabor za formatting
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUpS-ZrrZnU
<Seniorita> Desmeon - On That Day (feat. ElDiablo, Flint & Zadik) [NCS Release] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »NoCopyrightSounds, We Upload. You Listen. • NCS Spotify: http://bit.ly/SpotifyNCS Desmeon joins the NCS ranks with ‘On That Day’. Free Download @ http://bit....«
<idioterna> anny_: a se kej rabs
<idioterna> ker bom pobegnu spat
<anny_> ne, hvala
<idioterna> odlicno
<idioterna> velik srece
<anny_> velik znanja...
<idioterna> ja, ce se ucis je to itak neizogibno
<idioterna> ajde
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> ln
<zdobersek> !t en sl portable
<Seniorita> prenosni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si prevajalec
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'd disagree
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: portabilnost po slovensko?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prenosnost!
<yang> portable je prenosni
<zdobersek> !t en sl origin
<Seniorita> poreklo
<yang> portable computer = prenosni racunalnik = prenosnik
<zdobersek> portable software?
<zdobersek> !t en sl versatile
<Seniorita> vsestranski
<anny_> raznolik
<CrazyLemon> !g lugos pojmovnik
<Seniorita> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] https://lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: m'connection is not private
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true
<CrazyLemon> NSA is watching
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. lugos is too lazy
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se grejo nevladno mrežo pa nimajo časa za nov certifikat
<lynxlynxlynx> lugos nima nikol časa za certifikate
<zdobersek> majo pa za piknik
<CrazyLemon> split("za certifikate")[0]
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> kwa?!?
<zdobersek> HUUUHUHUHUHUHH?
<CrazyLemon> K W A ?!
<zdobersek> THATS WHAT IM ASKING U
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/iggy-azalea-povecala-sem-si-oprsje.html zdobersek did you know about this?!?
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Iggy Azalea: Povečala sem si oprsje!
<Seniorita> »Avstralska glasbenica Iggy Azalea je za modno biblijo razkrila, da je šla pod nož. To je storila pred štirimi meseci, povedala pa je, da je o tem razmišljala celo življenje.«
 * anny_ quietly backs off
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj je veliko ožja kot spodaj!
<CrazyLemon> a veš kakšna pol mora bit spodaj!!
<zdobersek> !t en sl targeting
<CrazyLemon> ?*
<Seniorita> ciljanje
<anny_> ?
<anny_> to je jeba
<anny_> ne moreš kupiti nobene konfekcije
<anny_> v kompletu
<zdobersek> !t en sl platform
<Seniorita> platforma
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj prevajaš?
<zdobersek> m'mind
<CrazyLemon> your mind ? thats a tough one
<zdobersek> !t en sl presentation
<Seniorita> predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> gotcha! openway
<zdobersek> ves ksna jeba je, ko ze dolg nisem prevaju
<CrazyLemon> bužček! te bo anny_ potolažila
 * anny_ pihne poljubček zdobbiju
<anny_> lažje pomagamo, če je beseda v kontekstu
<zdobersek> http://pastebin.com/0x1UvLRb
<Seniorita> WebKit je odprtokodni spletni pogon, ki izvira iz KHTML in KJS projektov izpod o - Pastebin.com
<anny_> katera beseda je za pogon v angleščini?
<CrazyLemon> engine
<anny_> ja...pogon ni najboljše
<anny_> kaj pa orodje?
<CrazyLemon> sej se uporablja pogon :)
<anny_> ok
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/JwE747BT
<Seniorita> WebKit je odprtokodni spletni pogon, ki izvira iz KHTML in KJS projektov pod okr - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> brskalniski pogon? http://www.delo.si/druzba/infoteh/webkit-postaja-dominanten-brskalniski-pogon.html
<Seniorita> Webkit postaja dominanten brskalniški pogon
<Seniorita> »Opera se je odpovedala razvoju svojega jedra v spletnem brskalniku, ki ga vzdržujeta le še Microsoft in Mozilla.«
<CrazyLemon> ne.. pogon spletnega brskalnika ali pogon brskalnika če ne maraš besede splet
<CrazyLemon> brskalniški pogon je..meeh
<zdobersek> browser engine
<zdobersek> vroom vroom
<anny_> kaj pa mehanizem?
<anny_> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/neva.exe?name=ssbsj&tch=14&expression=zs%3D52368
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija- izid poizvedbe.
<zdobersek> bom repliciru clanek v Delu
<anny_> lektor je bil
<anny_> žrtev zmanjševanja stroškov
<zdobersek> !t en sl software engineer
<Seniorita> inženir za programsko opremo
<zdobersek> razvijalec?!?!?!
<lynxlynxlynx> razvijalec nima komponente vzdrževanja
<lynxlynxlynx> meni bolj tiči na code monkey
<CrazyLemon> razvijalec je developer!
<lynxlynxlynx> konceptualno mislim
<lynxlynxlynx> nima maintainer elementa
<zdobersek> jst sem heker!!
<zdobersek> k St. RMS
<anny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_computer_occupations
<zdobersek> a sem lahko kodoborec?
<Seniorita> List of computer occupations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> a pol ce pozenem unit teste, sem inzenir?
<anny_> inženir si z diplomo
<zdobersek> k
<anny_> jp
<zdobersek> meeeeh
<anny_> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-25
<upd> .padavine
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: premalo prostora za posodabljanje ...  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42860#Comment_42860
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: težave z zagonom  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6304/tezave-z-zagonom
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CA4aksUWkAAEP_x.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> evo..tudi v sloveniji je vsaj en ubuntu phone :D
<slax0r> jutri boste dobili po picki...usi skupaj
<idioterna> you best get your filthy hands off mine
<CrazyLemon> sharing is caring
<zdobersek> besedilno sporocilo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: no violence
<CrazyLemon> besedilni sporočili če si že grammar nazi! :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hm url pls
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny česa?
<dz0ny> tvita
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Mathiazoo/status/580430625427070976
<Seniorita> Mathiazoo on Twitter: "@ubuntusi že so tu 😉👍 http://t.co/dDUBAR0oXn"
<zdobersek> joj, ti grammar nazi
<zdobersek> 'ful kul telefon! napacen prevod!'
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/24/origami-unicorn-challenge/
<Seniorita> Origami Unicorn Challenge | Ubuntu Insights
<Seniorita> »Origami has long been associated with good fortune and represents the visual style for the Ubuntu Phone. We would like to invite you to create your own Origami Unicorn for the chance to win an Ubuntu Phone. The stages to participate include: Create a Unicorn Origami form from a single sheet of paper Take a [...]«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu.. dont care at all :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: to bo tvoji prav prislo https://renderman.pixar.com/view/non-commercial-renderman
<Seniorita> Non-Commercial
<idioterna> uh ja
<dz0ny> idioterna: delaz 3dsmax al maya?
<idioterna> acad
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2009/09/microsoft-teaches-best-buy-employees-how-to-troll-linux-users/
<Seniorita> Microsoft teaches Best Buy employees how to troll Linux users | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Microsoft training material for Best Buy employees—which not only makes Linux …«
<CrazyLemon> "Linux can require a lot of time to maintain. For example, Ubuntu (a version of Linux) may have hundreds of updates a month." :)))
<CrazyLemon> thats a bad thing of course
<dz0ny> idioterna: 3dsmax je autocad family :)
<idioterna> ja, sej je builtin
<CrazyLemon> lol.. to je iz leta 2009
<idioterna> ampak skoz acad to dela
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisem opazil :(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a misliš da so nehal trolat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny so!
<anny_> lol
<idioterna> ma microsoft je kr drugacn zdej
<idioterna> odkar ni vec ballmerja
<zdobersek> !g nadella
<Seniorita> NADELLA Germany: Home http://www.nadella.de/
<zdobersek> satya nadella
<anny_> poboljšali so se
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: težave z zagonom  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42861#Comment_42861
<dz0ny> .yt m38 holes in the sky
<jabuk> M83 - Holes In The Sky (Audio) ft. HAIM (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCc3LL-Fyw ♥10,690 ▶700,488
<zdobersek> si ze linku
<dz0ny> a froot tud?
<zdobersek> hum?
<dz0ny> .yt froot marina
<jabuk> MARINA AND THE DIAMONDS | "FROOT" OFFICIAL FULL LENGTH AUDIO (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI_0HIz_4JY ♥55,286 ▶3,725,854
<dz0ny> .yt savages marina
<jabuk> Savages - Marina and the Diamonds {Lyrics} (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNcF_aKqBdQ ♥422 ▶78,469
<zdobersek> mozno
<zdobersek> vsaj eno od teh
<zdobersek> limun je bil takrat zadovoljen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CA7t4YMWgAA9ZEg.jpg:large
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: težave z zagonom  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42862#Comment_42862
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germanwings_Flight_9525
<Seniorita> Germanwings Flight 9525 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> The crash is the deadliest air disaster in France since the crash of Inex-Adria Aviopromet Flight 1308 in 1981, in which 180 people died.
<yang> Inex-Adria so pa na zalah pokopani
<zdobersek> vcerej sem polinku
<zdobersek> tko da nzk
<yang> aha
<yang> lepo od tebe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny scarjo is not bad..not bad at all :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..savages are cool
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @25.03.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severnik 1.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:57:23, Kulminacija: 11:09:09, Sončni zahod: 17:20:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 23min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @25.03.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% zahodnik 1.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:54:25, Kulminacija: 11:06:16, Sončni zahod: 17:18:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 23min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<dz0ny> .sporoči anny http://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/index.html
<Seniorita> Introduction | Django Girls Tutorial
<Seniorita> »This book is a Django tutorial created for DjangoGirls event.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2548-1: Batik vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2548-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2549-1: libarchive vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2549-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://slolibre.blogspot.com/2015/03/libreoffice-temeljni-kamen-prve.html
<Seniorita> Slovenski LibreOffice: LibreOffice temeljni kamen prve univerzalne rešitve za produktivnost na svetu
<zdobersek> what
<zdobersek> sry
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/692/891/16b.gif
<CrazyLemon> its like office365 but not really
<zdobersek> so it's great but not really
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Clarkson Gone
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i know
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no cry
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why not?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME 3.16 Released With New Notification System, Updated Visuals [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DtO9BtjNRFw/gnome-316-released-with-new.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: why not not?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so why yes? just because
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: exactly, because
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.16 Released — This Is What’s New And Improved  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dabZ0vUakm4/gnome-3-16-released-new-features-screenshots
<yang> Iscem navodila za Tusmobil glasovno posto (voicemail)...
<yang> http://www.tusmobil.si/sms-mms#mms-tajnica
<Seniorita> sms / mms
<yang> tole je verjetno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Wi-Fi se mi naključno izključuje.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6305/wi-fi-se-mi-nakljucno-izkljucuje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agvt2eX-LZM
<Seniorita> Are You Gonna Eat That? (SONG) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Eating off of someone else's plate is only the beginning. ITUNES: https://itunes.apple.com/album/id978059641 RhettAndLINKS- Good Mythical Morning http://yout...«
<zdobersek> nista smesna :\
<CrazyLemon> they have their moments
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Kendrick Lamar - King Kunta.
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @25/03/2015 19:29:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<CrazyLemon> * yang-2 has quit (Quit: ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client for Emacs)) * kons (~user@93-103-54-225.dynamic.t-2.net) has left #ubuntu-si ("ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client for Emacs)")
<CrazyLemon> pa te mamo!
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/7yEeZBSc gnome 3.16
<Seniorita> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images and files sharing
<dz0ny> #inlove
<CrazyLemon> inlove with dota?
<zdobersek> cu @ #gnome-si
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti ne bi bil dober za varnostno sluzbo
<yang> nis prav uganil
<CrazyLemon> yang no..licenco imam.. torej očitno sem dovolj dober!
<yang> :)
<zdobbie> a me je kdo pingu?
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobbie> idioterna: what's the dealyo s tistim tekstom?
<CrazyLemon> stop pressuring him!
<zdobbie> he's not the victim here!
<CrazyLemon> are you??
<yang> https://gitbull.org/
<Seniorita> GitBull | Community coding
<Seniorita> »GitBull Community coding«
<zdobbie> AM NOT
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/03/swiss_leaks_slovenca_tajni_racuni_v_svici_luka_koper.aspx
<Seniorita> Kdo sta Slovenca, ki sta denar prenesla na tajne račune v Švico (video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Med imetniki tajnih računov v švicarski podružnici britanske banke HSBC sta širši javnosti doslej nepoznana Janko Gobbo in Igor Reščič, so v oddaji Planet Danes razkrili novinarji Planet TV.«
<upd> slabo banko si je zbral v Å¡vici
<CrazyLemon> https://libreoffice-from-collabora.com/libreoffice-online-questions-answered/
<CrazyLemon> such LOOL
<CrazyLemon> much*
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YJ91FKZHI0
<Seniorita> Do Larger Breasts Equal Bigger Tips? | MythBusters - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Kari Byron puts this theory to the test and the conclusion may surprise you! | For more MythBusters, visit http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/#mkc...«
<zdobbie> reddit much?
<dz0ny> mm
<dz0ny> atill CrazyLemon will like
 * CrazyLemon likes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/slovenia/travel-tips-and-articles/slovenia-europes-outdoor-adventure-playground
<Seniorita> Slovenia: Europe's outdoor adventure playground - Lonely Planet
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 10.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 10.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 11.0°C
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-26
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @26.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severnik 0.4 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:26, Kulminacija: 11:08:50, Sončni zahod: 17:22:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 26min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> jutro
<miha> ej dz0ny, sem videl tvoj nick na eni strani, ki govori kako eno realtek wlan kartico uporabiš kot access point? :)
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<miha> http://bogeskov.dk/UsbAccessPoint.html
<Seniorita> How to create an accesspoint using a RealTek 8192cu Usb Wifi Dongle - bogeskov.dk
<miha> "git clone https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu.git"
<dz0ny> In vprasanje he?
<miha> dz0ny: ne vem, verjetno morm ta hostap posebi za to kartico dobit? raspbian? :p
<miha> https://learn.adafruit.com/setting-up-a-raspberry-pi-as-a-wifi-access-point/overview
<Seniorita> Overview | Setting up a Raspberry Pi as a WiFi access point | Adafruit Learning System
<Seniorita> »Make the most adorable little WiFi router«
<miha> ne trofim kir driver moram uporabit
<miha> mislim, načeloma tvojega ane
<miha> https://learn.adafruit.com/setting-up-a-raspberry-pi-as-a-wifi-access-point/install-software  If you are not using the Adafruit wifi adapters, you may have to change the driver=rtl871xdrv to say driver=nl80211 or something, we don't have tutorial support for that tho, YMMV!
<Seniorita> Install software | Setting up a Raspberry Pi as a WiFi access point | Adafruit Learning System
<Seniorita> »Make the most adorable little WiFi router«
<miha> dz0ny: maš kak... ppa al kaj.. za raspbian? :D
<zdobersek> "Knock knock!"
<zdobersek> "Who's there?"
<zdobersek> "It's me, the pilot!"
<idioterna> miha: a si kej vesel k bo drzava prsparala nevem kok ze miljonov
<miha> idioterna: nimam mnenja. bo ustavno sodišče povedalo :)
<idioterna> izbire sicer nima kej dost
<idioterna> je pa se en problem
<idioterna> a si vidu 12. clen zakona o verski svobodi
<miha> ma fora je, da so zakoni v konfliktu, Å¡e ustava je v konfliktu sama s sabo.
<miha> tak da ustavno sodišče lahko bluzi marsikaj
<miha> kak pač
<idioterna> ma, uresnic ne more
<idioterna> k je enakopravnost temelj celga sistema
<idioterna> ne mors tega ignorirat
<miha> svoboda je tudi.
<idioterna> to se ne izkljucuje
<miha> ja lej dvomim, da državni zbor lahko sam zavrne referendum. bo ustavno sodišče povedalo.
<miha> nejasno je.
<idioterna> dej preber 12. clen zvs pls
<idioterna> pa mi povej ce kej vids not
<zdobersek> opa
<dz0ny> miha: ne k ppa ne zna builda armv5 :)
<dz0ny> buildat
<dz0ny> also arch
<dz0ny> jaz sam Å¡e systemd uporabljam :)
<zdobersek> wtf no
<zdobersek> kter pi?
<dz0ny> prvi
<dz0ny> verjetn
<dz0ny> ppa ne zna buildat
<dz0ny> no support
<zdobersek> armv6
<dz0ny> never
<zdobersek> ?
<idioterna> jamais!
<miha> dz0ny: saj katera distribucija je zdaj aktualna za raspberry? :)
<miha> bi rajši imel pravi debian
<idioterna> pravi debian za rpi2 je nek na netu
<idioterna> in ful lepo dela
<idioterna> http://sjoerd.luon.net/posts/2015/02/debian-jessie-on-rpi2/
<Seniorita> Debian Jessie on Raspberry Pi 2
<idioterna> tle
<idioterna> sm pomoje js pobral
<dz0ny> lol ne debian
<dz0ny> archlinux
<dz0ny> aja to ma ze systemd
<dz0ny> then kul
<dz0ny> sam se Å¡e lovijo
<dz0ny> recmo default log size je 1GB
<dz0ny> tko da priporočam zmernih 10mb
<dz0ny> da ne bo sd kartica rekla "ne" po par tednih
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> dz0ny: a ti si zdej prov systemd zealot ratu
<dz0ny> yes :)
<idioterna> if it aint boeing, i aint going
<idioterna> oz.
<miha> idioterna: nimam 2. pa to je vse preveč eksperimentalno
<idioterna> if it aint systemd, i ain't booting
<idioterna> miha: pol pa raspbian
<idioterna> najmn smotan
<miha> ja saj
<idioterna> js mam un wmus kr na tem jessie
<idioterna> supr dela
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @26/03/2015 10:36:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.36+E
<zdobersek> :'/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: za en drek si lektoriral
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rejected? :/
<zdobersek> ayup
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naj se pogovorim z ninotom(?)? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, ni frke
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zihr?? mislim kaj se pa gre.. a on ne ve kdo si ti?!?
<zdobersek> .gid idc
<dz0ny> #drama
<zdobersek> .gif idc
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/n6ljtq0aO6Zqg/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies..all lies
<CrazyLemon> speaking of lies.. LorD_DDooM do konca tedna imaš čas za sporočit mere, če ne bom pač preprosto skenslal tvoje naročilo... zdi se mi da 2 meseca sta bila več kot dovolj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: these measurements are ... variable
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my patience also varies :)
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @26.03.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% zahodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:52:27, Kulminacija: 11:05:57, Sončni zahod: 17:19:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 26min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> opa!
<dz0ny> si <> tujina sla kaput
<idioterna> komu?
<Matthai> kaj se je zgodilo?
<CrazyLemon> tragedija!
<idioterna> tuđe nećemo, svoga nedamo!
<idioterna> kaj nam bo tujina!
<idioterna> najbols da nardimo svoj programski jezik
<idioterna> Č[višaj]
<idioterna> pa vse v njem delamo
<CrazyLemon> ok.. tole bo potrebno zapisat nekam.. idioterna uporablja Å¡umnike!!!!
<idioterna> ponesrec
<zdobersek> ma neka
<zdobersek> ČŠŽ
<zdobersek> ctrl+shift+u+code
<idioterna> lih na straniscu sm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are trying too much :/
<idioterna> pa tipkam na androjda
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne Å¡alabajzi
<zdobersek> jst revez pa tapkam slovenski jezik na nemsko tipkovnico, ki mapira v angleski layout
<zdobersek> tis the life
<CrazyLemon> poor bebé
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: SZA - Childs Play ft. Chance The Rapper.
<Matthai> idioterna, eno iptables vprašanje... enemu uporabniku bi rad omejil dostop do interneta
<Matthai> a rečem:
<Matthai> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner uporabnik1 -j REJECT
<Matthai> idioterna, prej sem odletel dol, a si morda videl moje vprašanje?
<Seniorita81> miha (gateway/web/freenode/ip.193.77.143.161) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (gateway/web/freenode/ip.193.77.143.161) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> ddd
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1621920_1554755144791006_6095488290725095328_n.jpg?oh=1f01b716b0d1f28dacb99138162e2881&oe=55ADF110&__gda__=1438169382_77b81c4e285c9d0e4225bf8456518a4b
<idioterna> Matthai: sem vidu
<idioterna> Matthai: naceloma bi to utegnilo delat
<idioterna> ampak stestiraj
<Matthai> ne dela, zato sprašujem
<idioterna> Matthai: loh tle
<kons> 14:42 <idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1621920_1554755144791006_6095488290725095328_n.jpg?oh=1f01b716b0d1f28dacb99138162e2881&oe=55ADF110&__gda__=1438169382_77b81c4e285c9d0e4225bf8456518a4b
<kons> nepredvidljivi keybindingi...
<yang> hehe, testiras Emacs ?
<kons> ga uporabljam ze neki cajta
<Seniorita81>  [Ubuntu.si] angelinap: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6306/digitalno-potrdilo-sigenca
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] angelinap: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6306/digitalno-potrdilo-sigenca
<Seniorita81> Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> miha what did you do
<Seniorita81>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42863#Comment_42863
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42863#Comment_42863
<Seniorita81> Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca - Ubuntu.si Forum
<yang> heh https://www.youtube.com/user/michal93opole/videos
<Seniorita81> michal93opole - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »brak«
<idioterna> https://letsencrypt.org/
<Matthai> hm, to pa izgledda zanimivo
<Matthai> A+ ima na SSL testu :-)
<miha> CrazyLemon: banaj .21.21 varianto... prestavljam, ampak mora biti oboje, dokler se dns zagotovo ne osveži.
<miha> aja pa na kanal se lahk piše od zunaj... +n ? :D
<miha> sicer lahko banaš.
<miha> menda se pol ne da
<Seniorita81>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42864#Comment_42864
<miha> *!*@193.9.21.21
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42864#Comment_42864
<Seniorita81> Digitalno potrdilo Sigenca - Ubuntu.si Forum
<miha> CrazyLemon: pač len sem ne da se mi zdaj spreminjat za migracijo :D
<CrazyLemon> seriously chanserv
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da
<dz0ny> kva spet spreminjaš
<dz0ny> sej ne boš oglasov dobil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidiš da je miha len
<CrazyLemon> in da bo seniorita imela dvojne poste dokler ne fixa karkoli pač že fixa
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> github ma outside msg ane?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: čemu vikanje @ Forum :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R old lady
<R33D3M33R> ampak kako to veš?
<CrazyLemon> razn če misliš da je 'angelina' ime najstnice :D
<R33D3M33R> am, lol, na podlagi nicknamea kaj sklepati je malo smešno, navsezadnje ti najbrž nisi rumen, kisel pa še nor? :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R that so racist
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da je ona začela vljudno ...
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. če je nekdo vljuden sem tudi sam vljuden!
<R33D3M33R> no, ko bom naslednjo temo ustvaril bom vse vikal, potem bomo pa videli :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pa nickname mora bit 'angelina' ali pa 'jožica' :>
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: thats so sexist :P
<CrazyLemon> its the truth!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerhead    nov image za n5 .. still no ota :(
<Seniorita81> Factory Images for Nexus Devices - Nexus Files for Developers — Google Developers
<Seniorita81> »Nexus factory images for Android developers.«
<zdobbie> 'Državni zbor se s tovrstnim predlogom glede zavrnitve razpisa referenduma sicer srečuje prvič, to mu namreč omogoča leta 2013 sprejeta sprememba ustave, ki med drugim določa, da referenduma ni mogoče razpisati, če zakon odpravljajo protiustavnost na področju človekovih pravic in temeljnih svoboščin ali drugo protiustavnost.'
<zdobbie> then what's the dealyo!
<idioterna> a niso ze izglasoval
<idioterna> da referendum je no-go
<zdobbie> mislim da se ne
<zdobbie> ampak druge opcije niti nimajo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jsm zdej zvedu da je najbols na policijo prjavt RKC
<idioterna> pa prnest dokazno gradivo
<zdobbie> idioterna: a gledas prenos?
<zdobbie> gospa z vlade dela razcefuk
<idioterna> zdobbie: ne gledam
<idioterna> bi pa pogledu
<idioterna> a na slo3 je
<zdobbie> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is such an activist lately
<zdobbie> pro-orange for life
<idioterna> aha vidm da je kr jezna
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/MartinaVuk
<Seniorita81> Martina Vuk (@MartinaVuk) | Twitter
<Seniorita81> »Die neuesten Tweets von Martina Vuk (@MartinaVuk). Državna sekretarka na MDDSZ Sem, kakršna sem! Drugih je že tako preveč!. Ljubljana«
<CrazyLemon> oh.. Seniorita81 is der german
<miha> Wassa
<idioterna> winning!
<zdobbie> haha, Tanko the chauvinist
<idioterna> od a do z!
<idioterna> dobr ga je napizdo.
<idioterna> nej mu rece "ja."
<zdobbie> Han the man
<zdobbie> hahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42865#Comment_42865
<Seniorita81> urejanje spletnih strani - Ubuntu.si Forum
<Seniorita81>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42865#Comment_42865
<zdobbie> Seniorita81: cega si ti?
<zdobbie> pa pojdimo ...
<dz0ny> o cemu vi to?
<dz0ny> a politika spet?
<zdobbie> LIVE
<dz0ny> a so se ze zmenil katera zalivalna cev je bolj mokra
<idioterna> hud je ja
<idioterna> tonin je zdej reku da po kmecki logiki pedri ne rabjo pravic
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Wi-Fi se mi naključno izključuje.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42866#Comment_42866
<Seniorita81> Wi-Fi se mi naključno izključuje. - Ubuntu.si Forum
<Seniorita81>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Wi-Fi se mi naključno izključuje.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42866#Comment_42866
<zdobbie> spot the homophobe ...
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> temu se bo poslej rekl "homofobni spegli"
<idioterna> ha
<idioterna> how would he know?
<idioterna> hahaha
<idioterna> na strani otrok je :)r
<idioterna> razn unih par k se v napacne barve oblekco oblecejo
<idioterna> no rights for you!
<zdobbie> NENENENENE
<zdobbie> evo Trceka
<idioterna> kok je dramaticn
<idioterna> ljudje se morjo odlocit kdo bo nigger
<zdobbie> pa poglejmo
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> haha
<idioterna> bravo za nase!
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> enga kvizlinga ma farska banda
<zdobbie> GET 'IM http://www.dz-rs.si/wps/portal/Home/deloDZ/seje/glasovanje?mandat=VII&seja=11.%20izredna&uid=AB39966C1540740EC1257E14006503F8
<Seniorita81> Državni zbor - Izbrano glasovanje
<CrazyMelon> stupid script kiddies
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita81> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> A tole dela?
<CrazyMelon> nope
<CrazyMelon> pokvaru si
<miha> Hehe
<CrazyMelon> o moj bog..v igrici sami mulci
<CrazyMelon> (7-10)
<zdobbie> ... in ti, sivobradec
<zdobbie> kateri igrici?
<R33D3M33R> farmville :)
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: ?
<R33D3M33R> ne more, mu pšenica vene
<R33D3M33R> jo mora zalivati :)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEflabaUQdE
<Seniorita81> close call with a pickup - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »going down Redwood, and I can hardly believe what this f#$%er did.«
<R33D3M33R> noro
<CrazyMelon> zdobbie tf2
<R33D3M33R> a lej ga, igra pa nič ne zine
<R33D3M33R> ccc
<CrazyMelon> sej sm že pol ure nazaj napisal da igram
<zdobbie> 'igrico'
<CrazyMelon> pri meni je to vedno tf2
<CrazyMelon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLRna0RRvxo
<Seniorita81> The Last Ever Top Gear - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »Exclusive previously unseen footage of the final episode, when Jeremy comes clean.«
<CrazyMelon> haha :D
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-fried_Mars_bar
<Seniorita81> Deep-fried Mars bar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyMelon> old
<yang> old but still funny
<CrazyMelon> why funny?
<CrazyMelon> look delicious
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNqMGmBMIY4&feature=youtu.be&t=179
<Seniorita81> Robert Downey Jr. Loves Robert Duvall - Late Night with Seth Meyers - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »Robert Downey Jr. talks filming The Judge with a legend. » Subscribe to Late Night: http://bit.ly/LateNightSeth » Get more Late Night with Seth Meyers: http:...«
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/german-pro-basketball-team-relegated-to-lower-division-due-to-windows-update/
<Seniorita81> German pro basketball team relegated to lower division due to Windows update | Ars Technica
<Seniorita81> »Paderborn general manager: "This entire issue has nothing to do with sports."«
<Seniorita81>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Download Ubuntu 15.04 Beta Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TmPRHyZaPzI/download-ubuntu-15-04-beta-release
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Download Ubuntu 15.04 Beta Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TmPRHyZaPzI/download-ubuntu-15-04-beta-release
<Seniorita81> Ubuntu 15.04 Beta 2 Released, Ready for Download - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita81> »Ubuntu 15.04 Beta 2 is now available for download and testing The release is the second and final beta in the Ubuntu 15.04 development cycle and will be fo«
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-27
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet Final Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HoThEqhF3yI/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-final-beta.html
<Seniorita81> Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet Final Beta Available For Download ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Seniorita81>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet Final Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HoThEqhF3yI/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-final-beta.html
<dz0ny> lol sneg
<dz0ny> win
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 5°C @27.03.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:53:38, Kulminacija: 11:08:30, Sončni zahod: 17:23:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 29min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny: sneg pada ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> 0 je zdej
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @27.03.2015 9:00 UTC.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% severnik 3 m/s oblačno
<CrazyLemon> ja ni čudno da pada sneg.. sasa84 joined!
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:53:29, Kulminacija: 11:08:31, Sončni zahod: 17:23:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 30min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ooo, dan CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 5.9°C @27.03.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% severovzhodnik 6.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:54:29, Kulminacija: 11:09:26, Sončni zahod: 17:24:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 29min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84 jutro
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 5°C @27.03.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:53:38, Kulminacija: 11:08:30, Sončni zahod: 17:23:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 29min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> sasa84: irl is sneg
<sasa84> dz0ny: pr vas je sneg?
<dz0ny> da
<sasa84> :o
<zdobersek> cheers to spring
<zdobersek> HEYA sasa84 SAASAA
<yang> .vreme planica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): 6°C @27.03.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% severozahodnik 5.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:54:27, Kulminacija: 11:09:34, Sončni zahod: 17:24:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 30min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> wihaaaaaaaa zdobersek
<yang> .vreme tamar
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme rateče
<jabuk> ARSO: Rateče (864m): 6°C @27.03.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:56:35, Kulminacija: 11:11:50, Sončni zahod: 17:27:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 30min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> kje se potikas da te nc ni
<idioterna> no sej anny__ namest tebe dezura zdej tle
<sasa84> juhuuuu idioterna
<sasa84> joj, bolna sem bla skor 14 dni
<sasa84> ej dz0ny, a veš d tud pr nas kšna snežinka pade!
<dz0ny> tle je vse belo
<dz0ny> ce bo tko padal ga bo 10cm
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/lachlan/status/581173091847561216
<Seniorita81> Lachlan Markay auf Twitter: "If you were wondering what someone knocking on a cockpit door might look like, CNN's got you covered http://t.co/2nT5xmcjcX"
<zdobersek> guten tag Seniorita81
<dz0ny> .yt weeds marina
<jabuk> MARINA AND THE DIAMONDS | "WEEDS" (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlE2WQCGGZo ♥3,852 ▶110,788
<dz0ny> sasa84_: https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/9ys2YG68QmhTEXWT8DjtNzKh3EjtQUGe/IMAG0396.jpg takle mamo :D
<zdobersek> pol pa mejte
<idioterna> ja je reku en iz cerknce
<idioterna> da kovtri padajo z neba
<zdobersek> jeba
<dz0ny> mi recemo macke :)
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84_> jeeej dz0ny, pa sej se že prjemle!!!
<sasa84_> to so mačke ja...ne kovtri :P
<sasa84_> jutro slax0r
<sasa84_> a si kej priden?
<slax0r> sasa84_: sem kdaj bil? :P
<jabuk> M 2 > 7.km  J od MEDVOD @27/03/2015 12:53:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.42+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km SZ od LJUBLJANE @27/03/2015 12:55:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.45+E
<sasa84_> slax0r: ne. zto pa vpršam, če se je stanje zbojšalo :P
<slax0r> sasa84_: upanje umre zadnje ane ;)
<slax0r> drgac pa sem ja...delam k zamorc, k pridem domov pa se dnevno sobo preurejam \o/
<slax0r> sm ceu teden trgal dol stare tapete
<slax0r> kdokol je to izumu....
<sasa84_> slax0r: pa še žena ....
<sasa84_> joj, dj nehi...naša dva mata tapete v spalnci...se že 3 leta menta, d bosta novo kupla pa mal poštimala... in fotra kr mine, k vid tapete :D
<dz0ny> just add one more layer :D
<slax0r> sasa84_: ja druge ni, kt use spraznit, pa voda, dost vode
<sasa84_> :\
<sasa84_> gudlak slax0r
<sasa84_> dz0ny: LOL :D
<sasa84_> pol pa po tolkih letih maš za 4 m2 manjšo sobo :P
<slax0r> mja, saj tuki je blo, 3-layers...
<slax0r> nic kaj bolj fun za trgat dol
<slax0r> sasa84_: saj sm ze strgal
<slax0r> zdaj se moram it prek z izravnalno
<slax0r> pobrusit
<slax0r> postrihat
<slax0r> polozit laminat
<slax0r> and there you go
<sasa84_> k boš brusu bodo vsi najbl zadovoljni :P
<sasa84_> naš fotr se kr zalima v sobo...pa še gre vn :P
<slax0r> vem vem
<sasa84_> kje pa se yang potepa?
<slax0r> sam...my care face: -.-
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> -.-
<sasa84_> -O-
<sasa84_> to je pa un robotek :P
<sasa84_> a je tist iz kakšne risanke?
<slax0r> i dunno
<sasa84_> brb
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11076240_858824897523873_589555111602008451_n.jpg?oh=51e4ca2d94643e8aca9909684155e7df&oe=55704300&__gda__=1434066587_6d9f7e9ffc6ac3fe041d7754c3ac836a
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> it's funny cause it might be either honey the food or honey the deceased wife which might not be that funny
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fyi http://www.bbc.com/news/health-32065073
<Seniorita81> Fit middle-aged men 'at lower risk for some cancers' - BBC News
<Seniorita81> »Very fit men in their late 40s are less likely to get lung cancer and colorectal cancer than unfit men, a study in JAMA Oncology suggests.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek surprising discovery!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: too late? :\
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maybe :(
 * CrazyLemon just had a big lunch
<idioterna> js tut
<zdobersek> js tut!
<CrazyLemon> how big was yours?? mine was like.. 5-9cm!
<zdobersek> salad + patat + kafe
<CrazyLemon> nič čudnega da si bones
<zdobersek> big portions for a big boy
<zdobersek> *ebi se ti gladko, tretji dan zapored brez kolesa
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil v ponedeljek na kolesu!
<CrazyLemon> in je bilo prav fajn!
<zdobersek> torek, suck it
<CrazyLemon> predvsem zato ker je bilo samo 30km :D
<idioterna> 30km srsly
<idioterna> js mam u sluzbo dlje
<CrazyLemon> so? :D
<idioterna> means i'm way manlier
<idioterna> al kva
<idioterna> ceprov nevem zakaj to razlagam tle k ni nobene deklice, me bo se miha napadu da zganjam ene vrste pride parade
<zdobersek> Seniorita81: be amazed
<idioterna> synthetics aren't human!
<zdobersek> just like your ballz
<idioterna> no rights for autonomous agents!
<idioterna> it's not natural!
<zdobersek> pa pozabi na svoje pravice!
<idioterna> ne to je drugac
<zdobersek> a je?
<idioterna> ja je ja
<idioterna> jsm potomc od nevem koga ze
<idioterna> abrahama al lincolna al koga ze
<idioterna> which proves i'm better
<idioterna> more entitled
<zdobersek> more lizard
<idioterna> to ja
<idioterna> reptilian
<idioterna> illuminated reptile
<zdobersek> .gif look at the bones
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/pkgPEzCg4D2ow/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> mah
<idioterna> napacn gif.
<zdobersek> .gif killer bunny
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/dA21RXEjoZcgU/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> jebes
<CrazyLemon> L
<zdobersek> .gif I warned ya
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/CLCO1ElBLlGa4/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> wtf ...
<idioterna> ta je pa kr far out
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 6.km SZ od LJUBLJANE @27/03/2015 16:01:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.44+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/27/wirecutter-the-best-wifi-router-for-most-people/
<Seniorita81> This is the best cheap WiFi router
<Seniorita81> »This post was done in partnership with The Wirecutter, a list of the best technology to buy. Read the original full article below at TheWirecutter.comI«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<yang> Nekaj imajo na stadionu, en gobezda ze 3 ure, da ga je slisati skozi zaprta vrata
<zdobersek> San Marino!
<yang> Aja to so uni, k majo pol nogometnega igrica v San Marinu, drugo polovico pa v Italiji
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: lih tega sm kupu zdej
<idioterna> archer c7 mislm
<idioterna> it caused my kernels to go crazy
<zdobbie> did they go panicky
<zdobbie> ?
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> ustavu se je network
<idioterna> zarad nekih MPCP paketkov
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Marino#/media/File:SanMarinoFootball.jpg
<Seniorita81> San Marino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<janez> a kdo ve kaj je narobe s thunderbirdom, da ne zna več pošte pobrat?
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da ne zna?
<CrazyLemon> meni čist normalno pošto pobira
<janez> se sploh ne poveže pravi, da je geslo ali uporabniško ime napačno.
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je... geslo/uporabniško ime napačno :D
<CrazyLemon> si mogoče omogočil 2 factor authentication pri googleu?
<janez> evolution pa dela
<janez> na telefonu tud
<janez> saj sem ga do zdaj uporabljal brez problema zdele par dni se pa kuja
<janez> tud na t-2 noče povezat
<CrazyLemon> jah če nimaš preveč mailov in ti če ti se da ponovno vse maile/gesla vnašat lahko poskusiš preimenovat .thundebird fajl pa jovo na novo :)
<CrazyLemon> sam to da kar naenkrat noče pa je.. ne mal čudno..
<CrazyLemon> *en
<janez> saj sem preskusil vse nastavitve pa ne gre. Nimam nič zlo pomembnega, kaj moram še pobrisat , da ga nanovo instaliram. v synapticu sem ga že popolno odstranil pa ni pomagal
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. kot sem napisal
<CrazyLemon> preimenovat/odstranit moraš mapo .thundebird
<CrazyLemon> ki se nahaja v tvoji domači mapi
<CrazyLemon> in ki je skrita
<CrazyLemon> če želiš da je vidna.. ko boš v domači mapi pritisneš CTRL + H
<CrazyLemon> pa se pokažejo skrite mape
<janez> bom poskusil
<CrazyLemon> z CTRL + H jih spet skriješ
<CrazyLemon> pa upam da ne uporabljaš pop3 :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. raje preimenuj za vsak slučaj :)
<CrazyLemon> odstraniš lahko potem
<janez> za t-2 je pop3
<janez> pa saj tud imap ni delal
<CrazyLemon> am.. potem obvezno preimenuj
<CrazyLemon> ker če zbrišeš potem se lahko posloviš od mailov
<CrazyLemon> me pa zanima zakaj za vraga t-2 uporablja pop3 in ne imap
<janez> no t-2 je speljal. še gmail. saj lahko uporabiš oba. ampak 100mb je prec polno
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Alabama Shakes - Don't Wanna Fight.
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NCgxK9wBKOQ/VRVCyDbYQ1I/AAAAAAAAB2M/mBHMJ9r9Eog/w550-h483-no/20200_962409287117683_6868592496677343206_n%2520%281%29.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<janez> dela.
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj če želiš že zdownloadane t-2 maile potem jih moraš skopirat iz preimenovane mape v tanovo
<janez> hvala
<CrazyLemon> kje se nahajajo.. verjetno nekje v .thunderbird/$nekajNaključnihČrkInŠtevilk.default/pop3/
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon>  .preimenovaniThunderbird je tam
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kakorkoli si že preimenoval mapo
<janez> bom pogledal
<janez> imenik imam pa itak Å¡e posebej
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja.. uporabi imap tam kjer lahko..
<lynxlynxlynx>  vámp  -a m (ā á) knjiž. spolno zelo privlačna, za moške pogubna ženska, zlasti kot filmski lik <-- til
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> vamp je ženska?
<lynxlynxlynx> direkt iz sskj
<CrazyLemon> svašta :)
<upd> http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/free-the-nipple-iceland-topless-adda-smaradottir/?tw=dd
<Seniorita81> These badass Icelandic women are going topless to support #FreetheNipple
<Seniorita81> »It only took one courageous selfie to start a national movement.«
<idioterna> why the actual fuck so pa pixelated prsi?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kr zdosu bi dailydot no!
<idioterna> http://de1.eu.apcdn.com/full/129201.jpg
<CrazyLemon> do it!
<idioterna> suni ma rada konje tko da
<idioterna> mogoce ji bom kupu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa bo dailydot pokazal prsi!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ne!
<zdobbie> MOTHERFUCKING MATT DAMON
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Ragga0/status/581370805285728256
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<Seniorita81> Ragga on Twitter: "Now it's the boys turn! hahahahaha!! #FreeTheTesticles #FreeTheNipple http://t.co/y590KB7tMk"
<zdobbie>  NSFW NSFW
<CrazyLemon> is it really? are nipples nsfw? are they?!?!?!
<zdobbie> .gif the office nipples
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3rgXBOgQBWBY8XefVS/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> wtf
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dhPlSMnLwQ
<Seniorita81> Nipple Chafing - a consciousness-raiser - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »I made this for a friend of mine who has fallen victim to this horrible affliction (Hang in there, Pit!). I just want people with nipple issues to know they ...«
<anny_> cer
<idioterna> o
<anny_> da vidimo, če kaj bolje dela...
<idioterna> who?
<anny_> net
<CrazyLemon> nope.. bl Å¡voh je
<idioterna> a
<anny_> povezava
<idioterna> ne vem men je zdele v 50 minutah stankal en 1080p feature
<idioterna> sam mi je nerodn povedat kerga
<anny_> pornič z ruskih strani
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> to mi neb blo nc nerodn
<anny_> ;)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna je bl za skandinavski pr0n kot pa ruski
<idioterna> to je res
<yang> Ja, Puma Swede je kr ok
<idioterna> rusi so velik manj nezni
<idioterna> puma who?
<idioterna> a ona je skandinavka?
<yang> Puma Swede, google/porn it up
<idioterna> Jussinniemi
<idioterna> se pise
<idioterna> ocitno finskega rodu
<idioterna> ni cudn da je tolk sinteticna
<idioterna> nokia je edn vodilnih proizvajalcev gume :)
<yang> hahaha
<anny_> kdo je puma swede?
<idioterna> mislm da sm ze vidu en video k je not
<idioterna> ena na blond pobarvana precej suha zenska z ogromnim silikonskim oprsjem
<anny_> đizs
<anny_> mi je že žal, da sem šla gledat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e js nisem Å¡el gledat!
<idioterna> mislm da kr dobr povzame grotesknost sodobnega lepotnega ideala
<yang> idioterna: zdej lahko igra samo se v "momma's"
<CrazyLemon> someone be proud of me! quick!
<idioterna> i'm proud of you, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> hvala idioterna
<idioterna> sej si hotu rect da ze itak na pamet ves kdo to je pa kako zgleda ane
<idioterna> k si bl large bosom expert
<anny_> še sybil kekilli je lepša!
<yang> sybil v kikli
 * anny_ nima joškov
<idioterna> tut to ne vem kdo je
<anny_> o veš, veš
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> sibel je ocitno
<idioterna> vsaj google vztraja pr tem
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibel_Kekilli
<anny_> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131203202452/muppet/images/thumb/7/75/Sesamstrasse-DasWortDesTages-SibelKekilli-%282013%29.jpg/300px-Sesamstrasse-DasWortDesTages-SibelKekilli-%282013%29.jpg
<Seniorita81> Sibel Kekilli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> nism se gledu nobenga filma z njo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah edino pr0n igralko ki "poznam" je sasha grey.. ampak še njo zato ker je bila oblečena v dveh ali treh filmih :)
<idioterna> really?
<anny_> o ja, ona je pa od vraga
<idioterna> ja kr zanimiva je
<CrazyLemon> really
<idioterna> sam se mi zdi da vecina teh je bl tko
<idioterna> social rebels
<idioterna> tut una stoya kr uredu kolumne pise
<anny_> juliette society
<yang> jst sem bolj za svetle (Scarlett) http://www.ideal.es/ideal/granada/multimedia/201402/07/media/sc.jpg
<idioterna> ma, dunno
<idioterna> jsm bolj za zanimive
<idioterna> tale je huda
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skRSq9wo5Rk
<Seniorita81> La vida no vale nada. - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiam_Abbass in http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135092/«
<anny_> Krejzi...zate :)
<anny_> http://www.sawfirst.com/sophie-turner-bikini-candids-at-hermosa-beach-2013-07-12.html/sophie-turner-in-bikini-5
<Seniorita81> Sophie-Turner-in-Bikini-5 - SAWFIRST | Hot Celebrity Pictures
<Seniorita81> »Sophie-Turner-in-Bikini-5,«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ \o/
<anny_> veš kdo je to?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> tista ki je bila v Game of Thrones vedno zapeta do vratu :)
<idioterna> zofija obracalnik
<anny_> do te sezone
 * CrazyLemon ni Å¡e nikoli gledal game of thrones
<idioterna> js tut ne
<idioterna> sam 8 bit theme sm poslusu
<anny_> ok
<idioterna> aja pa hodor
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nS8u6Td5I
<idioterna> tole
<Seniorita81> A Game of Hodor (Hodor Box Office Opening Theme) - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »GAME OF HODOR IS NOW CLOSED CAPTIONED FOR THE HODOR IMPAIRED. CLICK THE CC BUTTON TO FIND OUT MORE! Have you ever wanted to see two dudes watch the same open...«
<anny_> ki bo kralj
<idioterna> odkar so podnapisi je se bols
<idioterna> pa tale
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCCfJwFh8I
<Seniorita81> Game of Thrones 8-bit - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »An 8-bit cover of the game of thrones theme. Download: http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/476918«
<anny_> no ja, ne začet....ker je kot mehiška limonada s 1500 nadaljevanji
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a je milan podbevšek tvoj alter ego?
<dz0ny> anny_: a si dobila?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, un k se mu jebe za copyright
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<anny_> dz0ny, hvala!
<anny_> enkrat sem se že zahvalila, a me je nekaj ven metalo
<anny_> dvakrat je ziher
<anny_> hihi, ta od hodorja je zakon!
<yang> CrazyLemon: evo, se ena "zate" https://500px.com/photo/3207757/dancer-by-jan-prunk?from=user
<Seniorita81> Dancer by Jan Prunk / 500px
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je vse zame.. pa Å¡e 500px? come on dude
<zdobbie> 1080p or gtfo
<zdobbie> rite?
<CrazyLemon> nimam zdaj 10mbps za 500px slike!
<anny_> ja
<anny_> pomlad je
<anny_> CrazyLemon, za torrente imaš? :)
<zdobbie> ne, za igrico
<CrazyLemon> anny_ za youtube!
<idioterna> ja ful je nice k je pomlad
<anny_> no, whateva
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> jsm vceri zvecer dobro urco gonu po nalivu
<idioterna> pa me ni nc zebl
<idioterna> pa cist premocen
<anny_> spet se vozim s kolesom kot že celo zimo
<CrazyLemon> nice je za tiste ki nimajo alergij
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki pa imamo pa ni ravno nice :)
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/274548599
<Seniorita81> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> na kaj pa si alergicen, na pedala ?
<idioterna> yang: pelod
<yang> tist pa je zoprno
<idioterna> je kr zoprn za une k so alergicni
<idioterna> k je pac all over
<idioterna> loh se zadihtas u stamvajne
<idioterna> to je pa to
<idioterna> sooner or later
<anny_> kudos
<idioterna> you have to come out
<CrazyLemon> yang you understand me so well :)
<idioterna> hm sam 1600km mam letos
<yang> dobri ste v glavnem, da se vam da z bicikli pozimi naokoli rajzat
<idioterna> neki sm se upocasnil
<zdobbie> ubistvu mas 1596km
<anny_> spomladanska utrujenost
<idioterna> nism se uploadal danasnjega
<yang> idioterna: a mas kaksno ko si sel po snegu letos ?
<idioterna> huh
<idioterna> ful jih mam
<idioterna> kero bi pa rad vidu?
<yang> kaksno tako ko je snezil
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gQAxpP8V_g
<Seniorita81> Winter Javor - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »https://app.strava.com/activities/251900086«
<idioterna> aja da prov snezi?
<yang> ja
<yang> aja sej tist bi ti tut kamero prekril
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCYQ4CP19lU
<Seniorita81> Commute #20472 - YouTube
<yang> uf jao :)
<anny_> zimske gume
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> racing ralph performance cross
<anny_> yang, ti si eno prestrašeno bitje
<idioterna> sm mel za cez zimo
<anny_> saj več kot past sploh ne morš
<idioterna> ful so dobr gripale
<idioterna> razn po ledu no
<idioterna> ja pa tut ce pades je mehko
<idioterna> ker je sneg
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/fCTvqsj.gifv
<Seniorita81> Cat having a bath with it's friend!
<yang> jst ne bi sel z avtom v takle...
<idioterna> edin navadt se mors da je normalno da mal driftas
<idioterna> ja sej js tut nism su z avtom
<idioterna> wtf mu je pa krapa dal not
<anny_> iii.mora potipat, če je gumijast in na baterije
<idioterna> yang: sej grem po najbl cross poti do offica
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/crimson-river.jpg
<idioterna> lepa zima je bla letos
<anny_> premal snega
<idioterna> tkole sm v office prsu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/winter-commute-glazing.jpg
<idioterna> tkole je bajk zgledu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/excellent-winter-gear.jpg
<idioterna> tkole pa lublanca
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/winter-river-bends.jpg
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> men je blo ful fino
<yang> idioterna: nekako ti uspeva ostati na dveh kolesih, to pomeni da imas precej prakse
<idioterna> edin gonilko sm zlomu no
<idioterna> ko sm po letaliski ful gonu
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> ta video pa bi hotu videt!
<anny_> bremze cviljo :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ja tiste zoprne ledene zaplate so
<idioterna> tko da mors skos stat
<idioterna> in pol pac se velik bl obremenjujes lezaj
<idioterna> in pol sm nekak zdrobil par kuglc
<idioterna> in eventuelno je blo dost lufta da se je zaribala
<idioterna> pol mi je odzagu to fsa
<idioterna> zdej mam pa ultegro
<idioterna> k je like 2x mocnejsa
<idioterna> tut zvijam jo manj k grem v klanc
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je tudi 2x dražja :)
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> una je 60 ta pa 250
<yang> v srednji soli sem se vozil po rozniku, ko je bil sneg
<idioterna> no, pol ves kok je fino
<idioterna> jsm enkrat s trekom
<idioterna> k je bil ful lep
<idioterna> morm se kdaj tacga sestavt
<yang> sicer ce je bil globlji kot nekaj centimetrov si sel tezko, sploh navkreber
<CrazyLemon> evo anny_ .. ti vedno meni nekaj kopiraš tokrat bom js neki tebi ! https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-W-y9yGr7ieo/VRWZ66BYDwI/AAAAAAAA3fU/Ph6aC1795-c/w463-h823-no/potato.jpg
<idioterna> dol s hriba
<idioterna> in sm po ta strmi poti ful lepo pobremzu
<idioterna> pa direkt faceplantal
<anny_> iiii, krompir!
<idioterna> v ene 80 centi globok kup prsica
<idioterna> prov lustn je blo
<CrazyLemon> people! jutri je bike festival portorož.. vljudno vabljeni!
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> jutri gremo pobirat smeti
<idioterna> hm hm
<idioterna> really?
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> why don't i know any of this
<CrazyLemon> ker recikliraš?
<idioterna> jsm pa lih froce babici dal za cuvat cez vikend
<anny_> prejšnji teden smo sadili drevesca
<idioterna> moj sine hoce bit smetar
<idioterna> to bi bla idealna priloznost
<idioterna> da zacne kariero
<anny_> dobra
<anny_> smetarjem ni treba kaj dosti kupovati
<anny_> marsikaj najdejo usput
<anny_> je java kriva, da so se v obeh brskalnikih spremenili fonti?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne, ne bi smela bit
<idioterna> a si upgradala?
<idioterna> prioritete pr font substitutionih se lahko zamenjajo
<anny_> bil je paket ubgradov
<idioterna> ce si namestila javo lahko java za sabo potegne kak font ki ga zdaj vidis, prej ga pa ni blo
<idioterna> sicer pa dvomim
<anny_> sedaj mi kaže na dinamičnih straneh nek poševen, majhen font
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> ampak to sem ze vidu
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> da se je kaksen font drugace zrendral
<idioterna> po upgradu
<idioterna> samo ne na moji masini, da bi lahko raziskal
<anny_> nekatere fonte sem nalagala
<anny_> mogoče je bilo to krivo?
<idioterna> aha potem je verjetno zato ker zdaj druge najde kot "najbolj podobne"
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> how do I get back?
<idioterna> fora je da web pejdzi k nimajo teh sodobnih gugl fontov in web fontov in tega
<idioterna> recejo "Georgia"
<idioterna> in ker tega nimas ti potem poskusa najt nekaj podobnega
<idioterna> in ni prevec inteligenten pri tem
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> solit naj se gre
<idioterna> lahko pogledas kere fonte si namestila in jih zbrises
<anny_> uf, pojma nimam
<idioterna> v /var/log/dpkg.log pise
<idioterna> katere pakete si namescala
<CrazyLemon> če želiš gui pa imaš v software centru history.. ki bere ta log
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> tega pa jaz ne poznam :)
<anny_> krejzi, tam so samo programski paketi
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<idioterna> ne vid direktne povezave med fonti in paketki
<idioterna> no sej to je tut v dpkg logu ne
<idioterna> http://xkcd.com/1504/ ste vidl ane
<Seniorita81> xkcd: Opportunity
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> lol
<anny_> http://24kul.si/rekordnih-48146-zbranih-podpisov-v-stirih-dneh
<Seniorita81> Rekordnih 48.146 podpisov v Å¡tirih dneh | 24KUL.si
<Seniorita81> »Sovoditelja Koalicije »Za otroke gre!« Metka Zevnik in Aleš Primc sta danes pred Državnim zborom medijem sporočila izjemen uspeh, rekordno število zbranih podpisov v samo štirih dneh - kar 48.146 državljank in državljanov Slovenije. »Ta številka pomeni, da Slovenci nismo…«
<idioterna> dobr rekord
<idioterna> se sreca da so jim prepovedal referendum
<anny_> ja, odlična organizacija
<anny_> ni dokončno
<anny_> če bo referendum, bom šla
<idioterna> je dokoncno
<idioterna> nobene moznosti ni, da referendum ne bi bil protiustaven
 * yang votes for the queer population in the name of good music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNWQv_DTx_o
<Seniorita81> Amanda Lear - Queen Of Chinatown 1977 - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »Мои новые каналы (my new channels): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrFi_SRWezWFUGdxi_QQVrg/videos https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuK71d5hQd9F5DQLyO_d2aQ/...«
<idioterna> anny_: vceri sm gledu razpravo na slo3
<idioterna> kr grozn
<yang> idioterna: ti si hujsi k moj sosed, ce gledas SLO3 pr teh letih
<anny_> zakaj?
<yang> un skoz gleda prenose iz parlamenta
<yang> kurnik
<idioterna> js jih ne skos
<idioterna> sam zdej sm mogu vidt kaj so argumenti nasprotnikov
<idioterna> da vem da so res prtegneni
<CrazyLemon> do share
<idioterna> cak
<CrazyLemon> ne video
<CrazyLemon> sam argumente
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> idioterna, ni Å¡e konec in ne bo
<yang> idioterna: ti bi lahk dnar posojal zdej homoseksualnim parom, za nakup otrok iz rusije
<yang> al pa za nadomestno materinstvo
<yang> verjetn bi bil kr biznis
<anny_> je že
<idioterna> anny_: lej, farje ne bojo nikol vec zganjal represije
<idioterna> ne dovolim!
<anny_> haha
<anny_> potem te čaka presenečenje
<idioterna> me ne
<idioterna> zakon je na moji strani
<anny_> ne s strani farjev
<yang> ja, naravni zakoni pa niso
<idioterna> kaj pa je naravni zakon?
<upd> naravo je treba spoštovat!
<idioterna> ker ce bi farje radi naravni zakon, potem se bodo morali odpovedat zasebni lastnini.
<yang> to da moski in zenska lahko spoceta otroka
<idioterna> odpovedat se bo treba tudi zakonski zvezi
<anny_> prišlo bo do upora s strani povsem navadnih ljudi
<idioterna> ker ni naravna
<idioterna> anny_: nima veze
<anny_> ima
<idioterna> ne, nima
<idioterna> ljudje se lahko upirajo kolikor hocejo
<anny_> vprašanje je samo, v kakšnem obsegu
<idioterna> ne, v resnici tudi ce se _VSI_ drzavljani strinjajo
<yang> idioterna: izenacenost homoseksualnih parov za posvojitev otrok je nenaravna odlocitev
<idioterna> da je otroke v druzinah s homoseksualnimi partnerji treba obravnavat drugace
<idioterna> to ne more jit skozi.
<yang> nimam pa jaz nic proti da se zenijo in kavsajo med sabo
<idioterna> ne gre.
<idioterna> yang: nenaravna odlocitev je tudi in vitro oploditev zenske, ki ne more zanosit
<idioterna> nenaravna je celo odlocitev, da si s plasticno zobno krtacko umivas zobe
<upd> sej si imel uno izpoved na 24kul od une k sta jo lezbijki vzgajala
<idioterna> upd: ja, in?
<idioterna> upd: nasla je jezusa in od takrat naprej ve, kako je to pomembno
<anny_> ja in? :)
<idioterna> upd: tisoci drugih otrok, ki so odrascali v druzinah s homoseksualnimi partnerji, pa niso.
<anny_> ti si našel pa C++
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> znanost je na strani gejev
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbArXHuzbrI
<Seniorita81> Richard Stallman on Children - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »Richard Stallman gives his opinion on having children. (Content is copyright Russia Today https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpwvZwUam-URkxB7g4USKpg)«
<idioterna> vse ostalo so halucinacije.
<anny_> idioterna, ne zavajaj
<idioterna> ne zavajam
<anny_> niti ENE, kredibilne raziskave na to temo ni bilo
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ok, to je pa zdaj nekaj novega
<idioterna> a imamo kaksno
<idioterna> vsaj eno
<anny_> in psihoanalitiki  ki imajo dovolj znanja s tega področja, vejo kaj govorijo
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<idioterna> psihoanalitika _ni znanost_
<anny_> če si upajo, je pa drugo vprašanje
<anny_> potem tudi kvantna mehanika ni
<idioterna> je
<yang> idioterna: ja, iz tvojga izhodisca gledano se zdaj slisi, kot da so vsi heteroseksualni pari pijanci in homoseksualni pari zelo zgledni
<anny_> pa teorija kaosa pa Å¡e kaj
<idioterna> ne ne ne
<idioterna> anny_: ti pa res ne ves kaj je znanost ocitno
<anny_> zanikaš moje strokovno področje?
<idioterna> kvantna mehanika je dalec, dalec, _DALEC_ najbolj natancna znanstvena teorija clovestva
<idioterna> ja, zanikam ga
<anny_> izvoli
<idioterna> bistvo znanstvene metode je to, da na podlagi hipoteze lahko izracunas posledice
<anny_> dokler nastopaš z žaljivkami, nisi kredibilen
<idioterna> kje je kaksna zaljivka?
<anny_> ne moreš vsega izračunati
<idioterna> a to da recem da psihoanaliza ni znanost je zaljivka?
<idioterna> seveda ne mores
<zdobbie> .gif dis gon be good
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/13XFmJhNtbTSgM/giphy.gif
<anny_> definiraj z izračunom pojem zavesti v možganih
<idioterna> ampak psihoanaliza ni znanost
<idioterna> ne morem
<zdobbie> lahko ti z markerjem podcrtam relevantne clene v ustavi
<idioterna> ampak kvantna mehanika ti skrajno natancno napove dogodke
<anny_> idioti ni žaljivka?
<idioterna> a to sm dons napisal?
<anny_> me ne briga kdaj...napisal si
<anny_> pa Å¡e kaj drugega
<idioterna> ok, kdor zagovarja neenakopravnost, je idiot.
<idioterna> mimo tega pac ne moremo
<yang> ni naravno idioterna
<idioterna> kaj ni naravno?
<yang> kaksna enakopravnost ?
<idioterna> POPOLNA
<yang> clovek prevec posega v naravo in si zmisljuje vedno nove bedarije
<anny_> dokler je temelj zahodne družbe dopuščanje drugačnega mnenja, nima nihče pravice biti označen z idiotom
<idioterna> ok, kdorkoli se sklicuje na naravne zakone je idiot.
<zdobbie> pol pa ugasni racunalnik
<anny_> lahko mu rečeš, da se moti in našteješ argumente, ne pa se spuščaš na osebno raven
<idioterna> kaksno osebno raven?
<anny_> ad hominem
<idioterna> ko jaz recem idiot to mislim skrajno resno in popolnoma brezosebno
<idioterna> in to trdim v kontekstu tega, da kljub temu, da operira z vsem potrebnim znanjem
<anny_> to je tvoja realnost
<idioterna> kljub temu vlece napacne zakljucke
<idioterna> moja realnost je objektivna
<idioterna> ce mi lahko pokazes mojo zmoto, bom spremenil stalisce
<anny_> zaznava komunikacije je povsem drugačna
<anny_> pokaži mi mojo
<idioterna> ampak enakopravnost itak ni podrejena kakrsnikoli znanosti
<anny_> ni panike
<yang> kaj ce bi gejevski lobi nehal zavajati in bi samo sprovedli izenacenost partnerske zveze, brez posvajanja otrok, tu ne bi nihce oporekal
<idioterna> komot znanost ugotovi, da imajo temnopolti iz zahodne afrike zares vecje penise kot ostali
<anny_> počakaj 5. 10 let
<idioterna> pa to v nicemer ne spreminja dejstva, da moramo biti enakopravni
<zdobbie> yang: jst bi
<idioterna> nimamo kaj cakat
<idioterna> yang: js bi.
<idioterna> yang: geji sicer ne bi
<upd> tale ne-homofobost, je že kot vsiljevanje vernikov, kjer ne smeš bit drugačnega mnenja...
<anny_> prišlo bo do hude kontareakcije
<idioterna> ja kar naj pride
<idioterna> bomo pac pokazali, da danes v sloveniji _ni dovoljeno_ diskriminirat
<idioterna> to od nas zahteva ustava, zakon in mednarodne pogodbe
<yang> upd: idioterna stalno izraza svoj gnev nad verujocimi, torej tudi on ne dopusca drugacnega mnenja, ki se razlikuje od njegovega
<idioterna> to da jaz ne maram verujocih mi ne daje pravice, da bi sklical referendum, da bi bilo treba verujocim zaradi ocitne osebnostne nezadostnosti prepovedat vzgojo otrok
<idioterna> celo ce bi zbral 2 milijona podpisov
<zdobbie> yang: ne prepoveduje vere nikomur, napram tistim, ki bi prepovedovali stvari LGBT
<idioterna> anny_: mislim, da bo, ce se bo kdorkoli prevec bunil glede te prepovedi referenduma
<idioterna> treba uporabiti 12. clen zakona o verski svobodi
<anny_> zelo slabo poznaš človeško psiho
<idioterna> in verskim organizacijam, ki poskusajo uveljavljat neenakopravnost parov v zakonski zvezi, prepovedat delovanje na ozemlju republike
<idioterna> anny_: vsekakor
<yang> v prejsnih letih niso izpostavljali posvojitev otrok kot del tega pakta LGBT pogodbe, ocitno pa je ravno to trn v peti
<zdobbie> smo ze enkrat sli na referendum
<anny_> v primeru sprejema zakona bodo v neenakopravnem položaju javni uslužbenci, ki bodo prišli v konflikt s prepričanju
<idioterna> po drugi strani pa zelo dobro poznam matematicno logiko, clovekove pravice in njihove humanisticne temelje
<anny_> aha, ob tem zamahnemo z roko...bodo pač dali odpoved?
<idioterna> halo?
<idioterna> anny_: a se ti sploh zavedas, kaj si trdila zdajle?
<yang> zdobbie: smo sli ze enkrat na referendum in ce ne bi bili v "cudni" drzavi bi tak referendum nekaj veljal, ne pa da se vprasanja ponavljajo
<anny_> kaj trdim?
<zdobbie> anny_: se ti zdi normalno, da bi pek ne speku torte homoseksualnemu paru?
<idioterna> anny_: da moramo zaradi rasisticnih policistov v alabami dovoliti, da temnopolti dijaki ne smejo v srednjo solo.
<zdobbie> yang: sklep referenduma je bil protiustaven, v kaksni drzavi smo?
<CrazyLemon> pek ne peče tort..sam FYI!
<anny_> ali da bo nekdo, ki se ne strinja, primoran podpisati posvojitev otroka homoseksualnemu paru?
<yang> idioterna: celoten ucni program se mora redefinirati pri izenacenju LGBT porok
<upd> anny_, +1
<idioterna> anny_: ce se ne strinja na podlagi svojih ideoloskih ali verskih prepricanj, potem ze itak ni kompetenten odlocati o tem
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> in se mora izlociti iz postopka
<idioterna> dolzan se je.
<anny_> lahko izločiš 90% ljudi
<idioterna> tudi dobro
<anny_> če ne po tem kriteriju, pa po drugem
<idioterna> vec kot 90% ljudi je izlocenih iz tega da upravljajo potniska letala
<anny_> boš uvozil sodnike iz centralne afrike?
<idioterna> pa se nihce ne pritozuje
<anny_> 5000?
<yang> idioterna: ti si res mal ruknjen, a bi ti dal svoje otroke v posvojitev homoseksualnemu paru ?
<idioterna> sodniki odlocajo na podlagi zakona
<anny_> zdravniki in lekarnarji imajo ugovor vesti
<idioterna> k tem jih zavezuje zakon
<yang> napis v oporoko to
<idioterna> yang: ti si ruknjen
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi jaz dajal kakrsnekol otroke komurkol posvajat
<anny_> boš dopustil kaj podobnega tudi učiteljem, socialnim delavcem?
<idioterna> anny_: kazensko so odgovorni.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej so kar objektivni kriteriji
<anny_> no pa smo pri tvojih človekovih pravicah
<idioterna> ce ugovor vesti povzroci karkoli skodljivega
<idioterna> pri mojih_
<idioterna> ?
<anny_> ugovor vesti je pred kazensko odgovornostjo
<idioterna> clovekove pravice so od vseh
<anny_> oziroma nad
<idioterna> anny_: rasisticen dohtar _nima moznosti ugovora vesti_
<zdobbie> "wanting to ban same-sex marriage because you're a homophobe is like wanting to ban bacon-wrapped shrimp because you're Jewish"
<idioterna> ko se odloca o tem ali bo pomagal temnopoltemu
<anny_> gre ravno zato, da kazensko ni mogoče preganjati nekoga, ki pač noče sodelovati pri nečem, kar mu vest očita
<idioterna> seveda se ga lahko
<idioterna> pri tem se uposteva objektivne kriterije
<anny_> spet mešaš jabolka in hruške
<idioterna> ne, jih ne
<anny_> kot želiš
<anny_> zadnje vprašanje
<idioterna> ce uradnik noce dat otroka posvojit homoseksualnemu paru iz objektivnih razlogov
<idioterna> je to prav.
<idioterna> ce ga noce dat posvojit _kljub_ objektivnim razlogom
<idioterna> potem je odgovoren
<anny_> se zavedaš, da s svojo nestrpnostjo širiš nestrpnost?
<idioterna> your logical fallacy is overwhelming.
<anny_> nikakor
<idioterna> ja, je.
<anny_> enako kot geslo: vsi enakopravni, samo nekateri bolj :)
<anny_> ni panike
<anny_> se vidimo na referendumu
<anny_> lp
<yang> idioterna: ti bi moral it pravo studirat, da bi se naucil tolmaciti zakonik pravilno, tudi glede prometnih predpisov
<idioterna> anny_: ne vidimo se
<idioterna> ker je prepovedan
<zdobbie> RAGEQUIT
<idioterna> yang: jaz ze pravilno interpretiram zakon
<idioterna> yang: samo ti ne mores verjet, da zivis v zmoti
<idioterna> anny je ravnokar povzela zapornikovo dilemo
<yang> ja ocitno si pametnejsi od tistih ki so tudi pravo studirali
<idioterna> yang: ja, sem
<idioterna> pravo lahko vsako tele studira
<idioterna> pa ga to ne naredi pametnega
<idioterna> "netoleranten si do netolerantnih ljudi, isti si"
<idioterna> lol no.
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<yang> me zanima ce bo referendum padel, koliko jih mora priti 340k ?
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, kje sploh mamo definirano objektivno odgovornost?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: v obligacijskem zakoniku
<idioterna> yang: ja
<idioterna> yang: ampak referenduma ne bo
<idioterna> ne sme ga biti
<idioterna> ker bi to bil referendum, ekvivalenten referendumu, da se vse s srbskimi priimki izseli iz drzave
<yang> haha
<idioterna> pac, vzames poljubno skupino ljudi in jim odreces pravico, ki sicer pripada vsakomur
<yang> kaksno primerjavo si dal
<idioterna> ja ampak to je to
<lynxlynxlynx> brez veze debatirat, itak je zdaj na sodišču, da interpretira
<yang> ne niti priblizno ni isto
<idioterna> ja, je
<idioterna> enako je.
<lynxlynxlynx> tema je že tako prenapihnjena
<CrazyLemon> samo res..kakšno primerjavo si dal.. kdo bo pa pol župan v najlepšem mestu na svetu??
<idioterna> imas mnozico ljudi, ki so drzavljani republike slovenije
<idioterna> iz te mnozice vzames ljudi, ki imajo doloceno lastnost
<idioterna> recimo srbski priimek
<yang> sicer je pa vse to skupaj samo odvracanje pozornosti od realnih problemov v drzavi
<idioterna> to, da imajo za partnerja nekoga istega spola
<idioterna> to, da so starejsi od 60 let
<idioterna> in potem reces
<zdobbie> yang: mogoce, ampak povej, zakaj je primerjava banalna
<idioterna> ok, vsi ljudje imajo pravico X
<idioterna> te ljudje je pa ne smejo imet
<idioterna> ti ljudje.
<idioterna> tega ne mores.
<yang> res je da je slovenija precej nestrpna se do LGBT skupine, napram severnjaskim drzavam
<idioterna> ustava ti tega ne dovoli
<idioterna> in noben referendum ne pomaga
<yang> in da bi si zasluzili malo vec pravic
<idioterna> sej ze majo vse pravice
<zdobbie> malo vec pravic??
<idioterna> ustavno sodisce je _ze odlocilo_
<idioterna> da imajo vse pravice
<zdobbie> zasluzili ...
<idioterna> ker pac v zakonodaji in ustavi preprosto ne obstaja nobena intepretacija enakopravnosti
<idioterna> ki bi dovolila, da enakopravnost velja vse, razen za homoseksualce
<idioterna> za vse even
<idioterna> sprememba zakona zdaj samo stvari postavlja na pravo mesto in jih usklajuje med seboj
<yang> Jst bi bil za referendum da se zacnemo voziti po lev istrani, a mi kdo lahko odrece to pravico ?
<idioterna> ne, te ti pa ne more nihce
<idioterna> ce za vse velja enako, potem ni problema
<idioterna> predlagaj
<idioterna> lahko zberes nevem kok ze podpisov
<zdobbie> 40k
<yang> bos podpisal ?
<idioterna> in bo drzavni zbor obvezan obravnavat to
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne bom
<idioterna> mislm da je skoda dnarja za take neumnosti
<yang> neumnost je tut posvajanje otrok za homoseksualne pare
<idioterna> ja, je
<idioterna> ampak enakopravnost pa ni.
<zdobbie> 'da se zacnemo voziti po lev istrani' => to verjetno mislis, da se vozimo vsi
<zdobbie> ne samo non-LGBT people
<idioterna> men je vseen ce homoseksualci posvajajo otroke al pa ce jih ne
<yang> zdobbie: vsi al pa samo tisti, ki bi se zeleli in jih nihce pri tem smel omejevati
<idioterna> to je med njimi, njihovimi otroci in drzavo
<idioterna> cak mal
<idioterna> to pa ni res yang
<idioterna> potem lahko reces da te nihce ne sme omejevati pri tem
<idioterna> da streljas na ljudi
<idioterna> ne bo slo.
<yang> ja skoraj enako
<idioterna> z voznjo po levi ogrozas varnost in zdravje ljudi
<zdobbie> ja pa ni
<idioterna> s posvajanjem otrok pa ne.
<yang> seveda lahko ogrosas otroke s tem
<idioterna> ne, ne mores jih
<idioterna> drzava zelo natancno varuje interese otroka pri postopku posvojitve
<yang> odvzames jim pravico d ooceta in matere in to v zelo zgodnjem stadiju razvoja
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> pravica do oceta in matere ne obstaja.
<idioterna> nenaravna je.
<idioterna> nikol je ni bilo, ever.
<idioterna> ko se je otrok rodil, ni imel _nobene_ pravice, nikoli.
<idioterna> bil je spolno zlorabljan, pojeden od divjih zivali, zbolel za otroskimi in drugimi boleznimi
<idioterna> in naceloma imel bistveno manj kot 50% moznosti docakat peti rojstni dan
<yang> ja ampak ni bil spocet s strani dveh homosekusalcev
<idioterna> saj tudi zdaj ni
<idioterna> vzgajali so ga pa vsi, ki so se znasli v blizini
<idioterna> vecino casa z nasiljem.
<yang> torej mu je dana naravna pravica do oceta in matere po naravi, ce je oceta pohodil mamut, bog pomagaj, ampak ce ne bi imel oceta se ne bi rodil
<idioterna> jaz lahko ustvarim priblizno 900 otrok na leto
<idioterna> ajde, jurja, ce se potrudim
<idioterna> pa noben od teh otrok ne bo imel niti enega promila moznosti, da pomagam z njegovo vzgojo
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem našel, je pa relevanten 134. člen
<idioterna> pa bo vse naravno
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.pisrs.si/Pis.web/pregledPredpisa?id=ZAKO1263
<Seniorita81> Obligacijski zakonik (OZ)
<Seniorita81> »Obligacijski zakonik (OZ). SOP 2001-01-4287. EVA 1998-2011-0020. EPA 1544«
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: kaj isces?
<idioterna> yang: v zgodovini clovestva je ogromna vecina vzgoje odpadla na pleme
<yang> zakoniki se pisejo itak kukr se clovek spomni v nekem obdobju in kukr narekujejo lobisti, tko da to nima nobene zveze s tem ali je nekaj posteno ali ni, lahko je uzakonjenih veliko neunmnosti, bom nasel link za 10 najbolj bedastih zakonov v ameriki ce zelis
<lynxlynxlynx> objektivno odgovornost
<idioterna> to je pescica ostarelih in bolnih moskih in nosece zenske
<idioterna> yang: ja, vsec mi je tvoj reductio ad absurdum ampak ne pomaga
<idioterna> jaz zivim v tej drzavi in zahtevam enakopravnost vseh
<idioterna> vseeno mi je kaj se komu drugemu zdi smiselno, kaj pa ne
<idioterna> od tega ne odstopam
<lynxlynxlynx> zakoniki so med našimi najstarejšimi predpisi
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh kazenski
<yang> idioterna: dobro ves sam, da se zakoni lahko v veliko primerih zlorabljajo, recimo pri odstranjevanju politicnih nasprotnikov. Nekaj casa si na oblasti se ti vsi klanjajo, potem ko pa nisi vec pa te zaprejo in trdijo da je vse legalno...
<idioterna> ja, seveda vem
<lynxlynxlynx> ... kar je vidno že iz jezika
<idioterna> ampak ce hoces to uporabiti kot argument proti enakopravnosti glede instituta zakonske zveze
<idioterna> potem me zal nisi preprical
<idioterna> 133. clena jugoslovanskega kazenskega zakonika pa itak ni vec
<idioterna> k je bil najbolj uporaben za politicno represijo
<idioterna> not je pisal da ce reces da ma tito veliko rit
<idioterna> gres v zapor za 10 let
<idioterna> dobesedno!
<idioterna> no, skor.
<yang> idioterna: amerika ravno ni najboljsi primer kar se zakonov tice, ampak ce je nekaj uzakonjeno pomeni da se je tega potrebno drzati sicer si v nasprotju z zakonom in posledicno lahko kaznovan denarno ali pa celo z zaporom - http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/most-shocking/top-10-weirdest-state-laws-in-america/
<Seniorita81> Top 10 Weirdest State Laws in America - TheRichest
<Seniorita81> »More often than not, lawmakers usually have the best interest of their constituents in mind when they set new rules and regulations.«
<idioterna> yang: poznam te fore
<idioterna> yang: ampak kot ze receno
<lynxlynxlynx> plus, da je bolj primerljivo z občinskimi odloki tole
<idioterna> primeri butastih zakonov niso dober argument proti temu, da zahtevamo enakopravnost v drzavi
<lynxlynxlynx> in pol logično manj rigorozno in pogosto na tapeti
<idioterna> yang: na, tole preber
<idioterna> http://dk.fdv.uni-lj.si/dela/Kos-Jerneja.PDF
<idioterna> tvoj ata bo vesel!
<yang> idioterna: RMS je zelo dober primer tega, da ponazori kako so doloceni zakoni bedasto sprejeti, recimo kako je lahko proprietary software sploh lahko uzakonjen in ni v nasprotju z clovekovimi pravicami , kot si ze sam enkrat napisal
<idioterna> ja pa saj je v nasprotju z njimi
<idioterna> samo ne mores se losat enega ali drugega
<idioterna> mislim, saj clovekove pravice so v nasprotju same s sabo
<idioterna> ampak samo ce jih narobe interpretiras, tko kot recimo verniki radi pocnejo
<idioterna> tezko razumejo ta koncept
<idioterna> da se njihova osebna svoboda konca tam, kjer se zacne osebna svoboda drugih ljudi
<idioterna> in da v njihovo glavo pac ne morejo
<idioterna> ne glede na to kolk stevilcni so eni ali drugi
<yang> idioterna: no ampak ljudje, kateri sami uporabljajo proprietary software, ne samo da so suznji korporacij, katerega ga razvijajo, ampak se jim RMS tudi zdi malo lunaticen
<idioterna> nic hudega
<idioterna> vsak ima pravico do tega, da je suzenj, ce hoce bit
<yang> k sreci je zdaj RMS ze tako prepoznaven, da njegovo mnenje nekaj velja, ce bi pa bil tam en Jimmy iz Nashvilla, pa ga nihce ne bi jemal resno z njegovo idejo
<idioterna> hah
<idioterna> ti si mal biased
<yang> verjetno je imel tezave na zacetku
<idioterna> 99% planeta pojma nima kdo je RMS
<idioterna> on nima tezav
<idioterna> ker je miljonar
<idioterna> on lahko zivi v mehurcku
<yang> ja no vcasih ni bil
<idioterna> pa se mu jebe
<idioterna> seveda je bil
<idioterna> mislim, odkar je miljonar je sele RMS
<idioterna> prej je bil kr en lolek
<yang> Ko je zacel pisat GNU je bil more or less student with a room at MIT
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej takrat noben ni vedu kdo je
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa noben ga ni poslusu
<idioterna> no sej ga se zdej ne
<yang> ziher je tut kdo s kaksno genialno idejo kar se tice raznih inovacij, pa ce je majhen ga nihce ne bo slisal
<idioterna> ja jebiga
<yang> se sedaj
<idioterna> this is how it is
<idioterna> ce bi sovjetska zveza zmagala hladno vojno bi blo bols
<idioterna> tam so mel to bols poslihtan
<idioterna> geji bi sicer nasankal
<idioterna> pa tvoj fotr
<idioterna> ampak bi pa mel vecjo vesoljsko postajo pa zenske vec pravic
<yang> pozabil si zamolcati zgodovinsko dejstvo da so rusi potolkli vec svojih za casa komunisticnega rezima, kot jih je padlo v WW2
<yang> no sej pr nas so jih tut
<idioterna> ja ce so pa oviral napredek
<idioterna> kaj cs s takimi
<idioterna> to je peta kolona
<idioterna> eliminiras jih
<idioterna> pa ful problemov zgine
<idioterna> tko kot iran k nima problemov z gay rights
<idioterna> ker pac geje pobijejo
<idioterna> in pol ne rabjo vec rights
<idioterna> on account of them being dead
<yang> ja no , do sedaj se niso pogruntali idealnega sistema vladanja, verjetno ga je ze kdo kje objavil kaksen moderen filozof
<idioterna> komunisticna utopija je cist idealna
<idioterna> sam pac noben je se ni zgradil
<yang> komunisticna utopija, ce ne bi blo represije bi bla idealna verjetno, samo med ljudmi imas vedno nek odstotek takih ki se ne strinjajo z vecino
<yang> in tisti odstotek naskra v vakem sistemu
<yang> idelanega sisstema za vse torej ni, ker se clovekova narava tako razlikuje
<yang> so samo neki priblizki
<idioterna> demokraticni sistem je specificen v tem
<idioterna> da varuje pravice vseh
<idioterna> tudi manjsine, ki se ne strinja z vecino
<yang> kapitaizem pa je samo sistem, kjer mocnejsi oz. iznajdlivejsi prevlada
<idioterna> kapitalizem ni sistem
<idioterna> kapitalizem je blizje anarhiji kot komunizem
<idioterna> en dobr film obstaja o tem
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhJnt3xW2Fc#t=21m
<Seniorita81> The Story Of The Sputnik Moment - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »Please purchase my entire film at https://www.createspace.com/256957 . I made the feature documentary, Sputnik Mania. Critics and allies told me that I had t...«
<idioterna> ta cel film poglej.
<yang> ce zelis doseci neko visoko stopnjo enakosti je komunizem boljsi sistem, pobijes 10% ljudi, 10% jih bo trpelo in bodo tiho, ostalih 80% pa bo mislilo da zivjo se kar dobro....pri kapitalizmu so vecje razlike v neenakosti
<idioterna> ja ni nujno ane
<idioterna> skandinavija je polna kapitalizma
<idioterna> pa so razlike med njimi manjse kot med rusi v sovjetski zvezi
<idioterna> yang: poglej cel film
<idioterna> velik pove o tem kako sta se velesili razvijali
<yang> ja
<yang> skandinavija ima dobro razvit socialni model
<yang> zato so neenakosti med ljudmi manjse kot v drugih kapitalizmih
<idioterna> ja kapitalizm ni sistem
<yang> no grem jaz spat pocas
<yang> lhko noc
<yang> un filmck si bom pogledu en dan
<idioterna> cimprej
<idioterna> the time is running out!
<idioterna> samo se prblizn 10^100 let predn se vesolje konca
<idioterna> assuming protons don't decay
<yang> huligani sele zdaj hodijo domov iz tekme
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CluQccmSbU
<Seniorita81> 4u9525 Resting Place - YouTube
<idioterna> tole sm posneu prej
<idioterna> v google earth
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 5.km  V od KOČEVSKE REKE @28/03/2015 00:37:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+14.87+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-28
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvvJ0zEaKbs
<Seniorita81> Mountain Simulator - A Revolutionary Experience - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »This gameplay is a new approach to the simulator line of games. You get to play as a depressed mountain in outer space. It is truly a one of a life-changing ...«
<sasa84> juhuuuu miškice ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon spi, dz0ny kida sneg, idioterna je pa zihr gor :P
<yang> pozdravljena sasa84
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @28.03.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% jugozahodnik 1.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:32, Kulminacija: 11:08:12, Sončni zahod: 17:24:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
 * yang gre pa klet pospravit
<idioterna> sasa84: kje gor?
<idioterna> a u hribu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nea bluzi čuj!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPVQMZ4ikvM
<Seniorita81> Pump Up the Bass to Douse a Blaze: Mason Students' Invention Fights Fires - YouTube
<Seniorita81> »The fire extinguisher uses low-frequency sound waves to douse a blaze. Engineering seniors Viet Tran and Seth Robertson now hold a preliminary patent applica...«
<sasa84_> abu abu
<sasa84_> zdobbie in da haus!!!
<sasa84_> .gif wiggle
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/6lKaReDtzTRaE/giphy.gif
<yang-1> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @28.03.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% vzhodnik 1.7 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:32, Kulminacija: 11:08:12, Sončni zahod: 17:24:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 13.5°C @28.03.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:52:33, Kulminacija: 11:09:07, Sončni zahod: 17:25:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> uuuu
<yang-1> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 10.8°C @28.03.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:42, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 17:24:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 32min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 15°C @28.03.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:48:32, Kulminacija: 11:05:19, Sončni zahod: 17:22:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> oooo zdobbie
<sasa84> .gif twerking
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/wogY22wDR3XUI/giphy.gif
<idioterna> jsm mel pa zdele ful sreco v zivljenju
<idioterna> najprej sm su na javor
<idioterna> pol sm prsu dol sm pa ugotovu da nimam vec slusalk
<idioterna> pa sm su se enkrat gor
<idioterna> pa so ble tocn tm k sm mislu da bojo
<idioterna> tam k sm anorak potegnu iz zepa
<yang-1> hehe
<yang-1> se pravi da na javorju ne kradejo
<idioterna> pomoje noben sploh opazu ni
<idioterna> k je siv etui bil na asfaltu
<idioterna> in to na tistem delu k je pesek
<idioterna> tko da tut zapelu ni noben gor
<yang-1> jah, verjetno ni tok obljudena pot
<idioterna> ja cesta je
<idioterna> pesci ne hodijo tam
<idioterna> kolesarji pa avtomobili pa prehitro picijo da bi bli pozorni
<yang-1> ja
<yang-1> jst sem ravno vceraj studiral, ce se dobi kaksne brezzicne slusalke, da bi jih mel za TV ponoci, da ne zganjam hrupa zarad sosedov
<yang-1> verjetno je kaksen bluetooth al kaj podobnega
<idioterna> verjetno
<idioterna> js mam kr take z zico
<idioterna> so cist ok
<yang-1> jaz mam ene zicnate
<yang-1> sam bi me sponale, na 3 metre razdalje se ne raztegnejo
<yang-1> razen ce kupim "podaljsek" en kabel da vstikam
<yang-1> vstukam
<idioterna> aja jah
<idioterna> blizje tvju se presedi
<yang-1> sej to je morda tko 1x na mesec da bi jih nucal, se res ne splaca novih slusalk za to kupovat
<yang-1> zadnjic sem videl enega tipa, k je mel slusalke na glavi brez strika
<yang-1> take kr kompaktne veke slusalke
<idioterna> drage so
<idioterna> drugac so kr udobne ja
<idioterna> brat ma sennheiser 998 al ena taka cifra
<yang-1> ja sennheiser so ze profi nivo
<yang-1> jst mam tud take, sicer starejse samo zvok je odlicen
<idioterna> js mam 558
<yang-1> pr mojih je guma fuc
<idioterna> so odlicne
<idioterna> aja moje nimajo gume
<yang-1> moje majo tist no za okol uses, tist je prepereo
<yang-1> usesniki
<yang-1> sem gledal na ebayu se dobi nove
<yang-1> sam takrat ko sem gledu je blo okol 50 eur samo za gumo
<sasa84> idioterna: ma to ni nč... zadnč gremo mi mal po beli krajini na izlet, pridemo v lj....pa kolega brez ključev :P
<sasa84> smo Å¡li nazaj v belo krajino in smo jih res najdl :)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> cak bom js mal pofloodal
<idioterna> al pa ne bom
<idioterna> bom zdruzu slikce
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/gorka-sobota
<idioterna> evo
<CrazyLemon> kriza so ti turisti pri nas
<CrazyLemon> namesto da se pelje tam kjer ni prometa
<CrazyLemon> oni se peljejo po glavni dvopasovni cesti proti hrvaški
<CrazyLemon> kjer je omejitev 90
<CrazyLemon> govorim za kolesarje seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/sport/ostalo/foto-barone-pridrvel-do-novega-svetovnega-rekorda.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> beat that
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kaj namesto thunderbirda?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42867#Comment_42867
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: beats me
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie he does..he so does
<zdobbie> for, like, 110kmh
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Kaj namesto thunderbirda?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42868#Comment_42868
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes sem naredu prvih 50+ km v novi seznoi! are you proud of me?!?
<sasa84> yes we are!!!
<sasa84> .gif pride
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/xtrUU2kPgHLNu/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj tebi dogaja?? :)
<sasa84> zakaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> tko.. prašam .. :>
<sasa84> haha...pomlad je krejzek :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nism na mumilah :S
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 117
<sasa84> max zdobbie speed?
<zdobbie> ne, tolk sem danes zvozu
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kaj namesto thunderbirda?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42869#Comment_42869
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne hvali se no
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej si spet zaljubljena? nov tovornjakar?? :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ne... bl normaln poklic :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tovornjakarji niso normalni??
<CrazyLemon> mislim..high class bi... :>
<sasa84> jah CrazyLemon... sej veš k sva šla 1x na tipe ke na lom...
<sasa84> teb tud niso bli všeč :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem ja..vse si ti pobrala
<CrazyLemon> meni pa ni nič ostalo
<sasa84> kwa pa si tok zbirčen do romunov!
<CrazyLemon> pa ajde.. da bi bilo to čez cel dan.. ampak vse naenkrat.. to je sam žlehtnoba :/
<CrazyLemon> a me nekdo highlighta prosim..hvala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon_, hajlajtam te
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon:
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: hajlajt bek!!!
<sasa84> .gif sucker
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/fodKNzu3XLyeY/giphy.gif
<sasa84> LOOOOOL :D
<CrazyLemon> hm.. no ja ne dela lih tko kot želim ampak it will do
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dela?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pa zej?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: plz respond
 * CrazyLemon sedaj na hexchatu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ...
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ...
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: halo halo?
<CrazyLemon> to pa!
<CrazyLemon> hvala zdobbie <3
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: u so welcome
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: np
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: se dela?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pa zej?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: still welcome
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie keep going
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: comme ca?
<zdobbie> sasa84: help please
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: brb
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie one more
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie do i have to beg? ONE MORE TIME!
<zdobbie> .yt one more time
<jabuk> Daft Punk - One More Time (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8 ♥262,347 ▶54,173,126
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ONE MORE TIME
<CrazyLemon> ja..ravno ko imam odprt ta kanal
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e enkrat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ONE MORE TIME
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie thank you veri mač!
<zdobbie> np
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: still need help?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: still need?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: are you needy?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: r u?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: romania?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: where are you sweetie?
<sasa84> .gif twirl
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/xgxPHzl4k7pGE/giphy.gif
<sasa84> zdobbie: kje je CrazyLemon?
<sasa84> ne hajlajta mu :P
<zdobbie> sasa84: pociva
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: SillyLemon
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dude..you watching me?
 * CrazyLemon je res počival
<zdobbie> naah
<sasa84> idioterna: elow
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Caitlin Canty - I Never.
<anny_> čer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka
<anny_> zdobbie da man
<anny_> čer, krejzi
<anny_> http://www.allfordmustangs.com/photopost/data/3175/3210.bmp
<anny_> hud avto
<CrazyLemon> miiiiijaaaau
<anny_> všeč mi je kompletek...zgleda kot iz Lidla :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> meni ne zgleda kot iz lidla :D
<CrazyLemon> but i like it :)
<anny_> nekaj podobnega sem videla danes
<anny_> aha, nekaj moram sporočit vsem staršem z otroki....idioterna et co
<anny_> kot spodobna državljanka sem se spravila pobirat smeti...in za zdravstvenim domom naletela na zalogo uporabljenih igel
<anny_> z žlicami, vžigalniki in tistimi malimi prozornimi vrečkami za gandžo
<anny_> tik ob zdravstvenem domu je osnovna in srednja Å¡ola :/
<CrazyLemon> lol..spodobna državljanka :D
<anny_> ne vem, katera je prava beseda
<anny_> pomanjkljiv besednjak :)
<anny_> nepopolna državljanska vzgoja! :)
<CrazyLemon> beseda je že prava :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a to zd na metelkovi?
<anny_> ne
<anny_> očitno velja za vse zdravstvene domove
<anny_> pazite na deco in hišne ljubljenčke
<CrazyLemon> zato pa vedno mama pravi! sine glej kam hodiš!
<anny_> pazi, kam polagaš svojo nožico
<anny_> še posebej v poletnh natikačih :)
<anny_> spi se mi
<anny_> potem bom pa spet ob 5h zjutraj mojega nadlegovala za s...
<CrazyLemon> bogi
<anny_> ravno ko pride z nočne
<CrazyLemon> ah.. to je pa druga zgodba
<CrazyLemon> pol ni bogi
<anny_> je bogi
<anny_> ker je čisto utrujen pa še jaz mu ne dam mira
<CrazyLemon> pol ga ne nadleguj če je bogi je bela cesta!
<anny_> našla si bom zamenjavo :)
<CrazyLemon> whatever floats your boat! :)
<anny_> a ne
<anny_> naj se raje prej naspi :)
<anny_> zanimiv filmček
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIBPfABMDRE
<anny_> http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0911/grand-openings-life-time-women-men-relation-joke-love-sex-pr-demotivational-poster-1259015970.jpg
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> kje je seniorita?
<anny_> spi!
<CrazyLemon> če tvojega ne pustiš spat pol tudi seniorita ne bo spala!
<anny_> kaj čem, če sta oba odpovedala?
<CrazyLemon> sej si napisala.. bova pač oba našla zamenjavo!
<anny_> ln
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: a lohk kam vskočm? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ seveda.. recimo v bližnji potok
<sasa84_> vskočm...ne skočm CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> <CrazyLemon> sej si napisala.. bova pač oba našla zamenjavo!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a ti bi bila zamenjava za seniorito? tudi lahko
<CrazyLemon> sam boš morala bit tiho 95% časa :p
<sasa84_> ups
<sasa84_> pl bom kr sasa84_
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> sem prevelka gofla
<sasa84_> predstavljej si CrazyLemon...da bi bil ti ubuntulog
<sasa84_> zdj pa šibam pančat :P
<sasa84_> nočko all :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-29
<lynxlynxlynx> a Å¡e komu ntp ne dela? oO
<lynxlynxlynx> lih dons ...
<CrazyLemon> a je ura 10? :D
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11026215_941132012606346_7697216283438167165_n.jpg?oh=088f2e732fee98a61ff7ac459e6e6216&oe=557371F9&__gda__=1437522579_08262531facf98f0a459c258a61d8690
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Nick Klein - Paralyzed.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, a mamo kšn slov. izraz za subreddit?
<idioterna> ce mamo za reddit
<idioterna> pol mamo za subreddit verjetno podreddit
<sasa84> reddit je kr reddit a ne... sej bi blo čudn to prevajat
<idioterna> ja podreddit
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa ne da prevajaš?!?!?
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] zasavc: ------------  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6308/
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<yang> AltGR+v
<CrazyLemon> torej z altgr + v popravi skype? :)
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] yang: RE: [14.04] Skype se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42870#Comment_42870
<yang> samo afno
<CrazyLemon> js to vem.. pa misliš da on to ve?
<yang> za skype mu bos ti svetoval
<yang> jst se ne ubadam s proprietary programi
<CrazyLemon> thats not my point
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfWzeGlaFvI
<CrazyLemon> miha ! kje je seniorita?!?
<yang> kuha kosilo
<zdobbie> the bots are away!
<zdobbie> everyone enjoy cycling!
<zdobbie> http://www.bvls2013.com/ss21.php
<CrazyLemon> this language is strange
<CrazyLemon> yama yama yama ya.. ow ow ow
<CrazyLemon> wth?
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] zasavc: RE: [14.04] Skype se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42871#Comment_42871
<dz0ny> .yt nero the thrill
<jabuk> Nero - The Thrill (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V24zAmLrATs ♥2,794 ▶131,667
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thestudentsexworkproject.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/TSSWP-Research-Summary-English.pdf
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 6.km  Z od LOGATCA @29/03/2015 19:47:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+14.16+E
<zdobbie> mhm.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sem pogledala, če je ubuntu na 100% :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne verjamem
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> a sem pridkana CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :D
<sasa84> pa na transifex sem že parkrat prevajala deepin linux
<sasa84> k so me od deepin linuxa prosil
<CrazyLemon> k si mislila da bo neki druzga deep in an!
<anny_> čer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej.. a si bila spodobna danes?
<anny_> CrazyLemon, zelo
<anny_> bila sva na Škofjeloškem pasijonu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se je nek vulgaren dons
<anny_> pomlad ga meče
<anny_> in vse joškaste bejbe, ki jih lepimo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://mashable.com/2015/03/25/how-wife-should-undress/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pokaži mi 3 vulgarne izjave? oziroma pokaži mi 2 :)
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> "Such good bedroom manners are essential to married happiness once the honeymoon is over." no sex after honeymoon
<dz0ny> sigh
<anny_> katere dobre spalnične manire?
<anny_> pobiranje nogavic s tal in ne-nošenje česa drobtinastega v posteljo
<dz0ny> anny_: bl kako se slečt da nič ne pokaže
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77FOVuFOQFQ
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 'yama yama yama ya.. ow ow ow'
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 'k si mislila da bo neki druzga deep in an!'
<zdobbie> evo
<zdobbie> I REST M'CASE
<sasa84> ooooo anny_
<sasa84> o/
<sasa84> dz0ny: CrazyLemon tud pomlad meče :\
<anny_> what was DAT all about?!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kids
<CrazyLemon> will be kids
<anny_> pol artefaktov sploh ne prepoznam
<anny_> budoir, spalnični natikači, pas za nogavice, žabe, ki se odvijejo??
<anny_> i rest my  case
<anny_> sasa84 živjo
<anny_> fantje so čist podivjali
<CrazyLemon> bananas
<anny_> samo Å¡e na sex mislite
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
 * anny_ lepo pogleda Krejzija
<CrazyLemon> dont give me that look.. we all know what that means!
 * anny_ skoči krejziju v naročje
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<anny_> zdaj moram samo še naštudirati spalničen bonton :)
<CrazyLemon> je že v redu.. pusti romantiko za kdaj drugič! :)
 * anny_ zaprede
 * CrazyLemon zapoje 'soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur'
<sasa84> ok, bom pustila tole divjost
<sasa84> jaz grem v mižiland
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAUtiqYDhEc
<anny_> umrla od smeha! :)
<CrazyLemon> poor grumpy cat
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLCOTpjBGcs
<anny_> bela mačka je najpametnejša
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7lNU4IPYlk
<CrazyLemon> old skul
<anny_> awwww
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtv_VSw_nhg
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-28
<yang> kje ste zaspanci ?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: You Can Pre-Order The Ubuntu M10 Tablet Right Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mEuw2QXc8ak/preorder-ubuntu-tablet-m10-now
<pitastrudl> kak bi lahko syncal folder z virtualko in hostom?
<pitastrudl> da mi ne bi blo treba skript skos copy pastat vn in notr itd
<pitastrudl> nvm
<dz0ny> scp
<pitastrudl> vidm da mam tudi tam shared folder funkcijo
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/f_QMFZu7#CuhSAzOOq_orQk8_1XcVzX29       thats how we do it on ubuntu.si :DD
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> D:
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  kaj si omenjal enkrat neki glede authorized_keys.d  dir-u ,da imam lahko notri pub fajle? namesto da je vse appendan v authorized_keys
<pitastrudl> ali moram vsakic dodajat v authorized_keys datoteko
<pitastrudl> ali naredim tako da vse fajle v authorized_keys.d appendam oz ">" v authorized_keys?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ne ne
<pitastrudl> kamorkol pogledam, vsi dajej pubkey v authorized_keys
<idioterna> ja sej to je sele cist novo
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  kaj je novo?
<idioterna> cat authorized_keys.d/* > authorized_keys
<idioterna> tkole loh nardis pol
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> samo itak v authorized keys se daje samo public keye ane? se pravi ce bi imel vec private keyov za eno masino bi tam imel tudi vec public keyov?
<idioterna> ja
<pitastrudl> ok, hvala
<CrazyLemon> .yt dubioza kolektiv free mp3
<jabuk> Dubioza kolektiv "Free.mp3 (The Pirate Bay Song)" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuQLMXyGQOE
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga naj najdem slike ki so free?
<CrazyLemon> povsod kjer piše da so free..v bistvu niso
<zdobbie> google.com/images
<CrazyLemon> pixabay.. free for noncomercial use
<CrazyLemon> oh..celo za commercial use je free
<metalcamp> https://ash.guru/blog/free-stock-photos/
<metalcamp> http://www.freeimages.com/
<Pepelka> Over 388,145 Free Photos and Textures - FreeImages.com
<Pepelka> »Over 388,145 Free Photos and Textures«
<metalcamp> https://www.pexels.com/
<Pepelka> Free stock photos · Pexels
<Pepelka> »Free stock photos you can use everywhere. ✓ Free for commercial use ✓ No attribution required«
<CrazyLemon> hvala metalcamp ..ampak pixabay je kr kul :D
<metalcamp> gre med bookmarke :)
<CrazyLemon> good idea!
<CrazyLemon> a se je kdo kaj igral z google drive iframeom?
<CrazyLemon> predvsem me zanima če obstaja zoom možnost za pdf
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni možno..meh
<zdobersek> root
<zdobersek> is good
<zdobersek> unless running rm -rf /
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  rm -rf / bricka UEFI motherboarde? :D
<pitastrudl> 10/10
<zdobersek> aha, to je taglavni problem
<CrazyLemon> tale twitch je obup
<pitastrudl> ane
<CrazyLemon> cpu na 50% ob obupni "high" quality sliki
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: time to upgrade from that celeron cpu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma med 50 in 60
<pitastrudl> lahk ti dam mal termalne paste
<pitastrudl> mogoče ti bo pomagala
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> youtube na 1080 ne porabi toliko
<CrazyLemon> ne pa tale 480p crap
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: fljash player ti loada
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem če
<pitastrudl> html5 is the new shit brah
<CrazyLemon> i think its html5 video
<CrazyLemon> 1080p youtube video ... 25%
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<matjaz> livestreamer -p mpv twitch.tv/lirik source
<matjaz> ftw
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: tvoj cpu ni dank-meme optimized
<pitastrudl> nimaš dovolj mlg tranzistorjev
<pitastrudl> zato ti twitch Å¡trajka!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb war dogs
<jabuk> War Dogs |09 Oct 1943 N/A| Animation, Short
<jabuk> N/A
<jabuk> IMDB:5.9/10 (47 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036513
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<pitastrudl> .imdb niga pls
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<pitastrudl> damnit
<CrazyLemon> !g war dogs 2016
<Pepelka> War Dogs Official Trailer #1 (2016) - Miles Teller, Jonah Hill Movie ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdFIkMY1SUI
<pitastrudl> .imdb dawg
<jabuk> Dawg |N/A 16 min| Short, Drama, Music
<jabuk> A bittersweet story of friendship, grief and moving on. A young musician moves from country to city having lost a beloved parent, to pursue a life in music and care for an aged dog - Dawg. ...
<jabuk> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4444742
<pitastrudl> evo to rabs!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz how do i skip to timestamp? :)
<matjaz> zakaj? sej je live :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nvm
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to kar js hočem gledat ni live :)
<matjaz> aa
<matjaz> pol pa ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon>  livestreamer -p vlc --player-passthrough=hls $some_stream high
<CrazyLemon> pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko jumpas
<CrazyLemon> CPU pa na 18%
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: .
<CrazyLemon> idioterna .
<idioterna> aux armes, citoyens!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ti znas francosk?
<CrazyLemon> i'm not running into your arms nor am i driving a citoyen
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> pa aux nimas ? :)
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/ACri0Nx5 a se na pru uč vid kšna blatantna napaka tuki?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> so many mistakes
<msev-> k sm scopypasteov skupj
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tko k se mi je zdel prov
<msev-> sam možn da ni
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dh78x0Pr1s
<msev-> cel kp kompajl errorjev
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah popravi errorje ane
<msev-> tale Bernie je dobr
<msev-> sam američani so kreteni pa ga ne bojo volil
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-29
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> zdravo
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/intervju-z-zvizgacem-iz-nsa-billom-binneyem-pohlep-preprecuje-odkrivanje-teroristov/
<zdobbie> jezes
<zdobbie> siol.net je sel skoz razcefuk
<idioterna> a zdej je tak k podcrto ratu :)
<zdobbie> ne, vizualno
<pitastrudl> rip siol
<slax0r> dafuq
<speed-> neka cudna stran
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/hokej/nhl/2016/03/nhl_28_marec.aspx
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<zdobbie> kuko si jell
<CrazyLemon> a ker imamo mi boljši 404?
<zdobbie> ne, k mi nimamo putke
<CrazyLemon> sploh nimajo več RSS feeda
<CrazyLemon> dumbasses
<speed-> lol
<speed-> dober 404 kaj hoces
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: [15.10] USB Stick ZTE MF190  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43669#Comment_43669
<CrazyLemon> WTF!
<CrazyLemon> NO EFFIN WAY!
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl wtf
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl no way
<CrazyLemon> ok..baby steps i guess
<zdobbie> aja
<zdobbie> vcerej je sla
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> Evo FBI baje vdrl not v Apple
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/fbi-vdrl-v-napadalcev-iphone-mimo-volje-appla/389276
<Seniorita> FBI vdrl v napadalčev iPhone mimo volje Appla :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Ameriški zvezni policiji FBI je brez sodelovanja Appla uspelo vdreti v iPhone napadalca v San Bernardinu in umakniti sodno odločbo proti tehničnemu velikanu, ki v primeru ni hotel sodelovati.«
<upd> (URGENT) N. Korea fires short-range missile into East Sea: military sources
<upd> 2016/03/29 18:30 :D
<msev-> sketch_mar29a:53: error: 'i' was not declared in this scope
<msev->      for(i=0; i<strip.PixelCount(); i++) {
<msev-> kko ga nj declaram
<msev-> kao Å¡tevilko ledic
<msev-> a int i; al kko pol
<upd> int i; pred loop ja
<CrazyLemon> ali pa kr not v foru
<CrazyLemon> by not i mean 'for(int i=0;...)
<napsy> zakaj ne?
<zdobbie> notri
<zdobbie> v zanki
<zdobbie> te vam pa tu stoejerc dekodira
<msev-> kul zj mam pa samo en error
<msev-> k mi ga boste pa težko pomagal
<msev-> error: 'progress' was not declared in this scope
<msev->      progress);
<msev->      ^
<msev-> sam nevem kko ga moram deklarirat
<msev-> moram počakat na unga k je knižnco napisov
<CrazyLemon> jah dej pasteni nekam to ane
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Serious Steam Controller Improvements Land in Latest Steam Client Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1arlRQ78f44/new-stable-release-steam-rolling
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/1C2Nq0A1
<Seniorita> #include <ESP8266WiFi.h> #include <WiFiClient.h> #include <ESP8266mDNS.h> #in - Pastebin.com
<msev-> CrazyLemon,
<yang> 300 EUR je Ubuntu FHD tablet
<msev-> drago
<yang> ja
<yang> sem upal da bo nekje do 250
<CrazyLemon> yang 260
<msev-> uspel bi edin če bi blo tok k una amazonova
<msev-> hahahaha
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja HD, FHD pa je 300
<msev-> mediatekov procesor jao
<dz0ny> msev-: btw arduino ti pove kje zadeva manjka
<msev-> če bi mela najbolšga snapdragon bi še šlo
<yang> dimenzija tablice mi ustreza
<dz0ny> tist line 12:33 undeclared variable msev, ni brez pomena
<msev-> a to pomen pol 12 vrstica al 33
<dz0ny> 12 vrstice 33 znak :D
<dz0ny> 12 vrstica, 33 znak :D
<dz0ny> 12. vrstica, 33. znak :D
<dz0ny> there
<dz0ny> lol resno MQTT?
<msev-> kje to piše sploh
<msev-> js tega ne vidm
<msev-> jp mqtt is the bauss
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Video Editor `OpenShot` 2.0.7 (Beta 4) Released, Adds Universal Linux AppImage Downloads  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/77sDJturNiE/openshot-207-beta-4-released-adds.html
<dz0ny> gtfo s takimi
<msev-> C:\Users\PC\AppData\Local\Temp\arduino_modified_sketch_545775\sketch_mar29a.ino: In function 'void AnimBlendUpdate(const AnimationParam&)':
<msev-> sketch_mar29a:51: error: 'progress' was not declared in this scope
<msev->      progress);
<msev->      ^
<dz0ny> line 51
<msev-> ja
<dz0ny> scope je funkcija
<dz0ny> ali dokument
<msev-> dz0ny, zakaj nemaraš mqtt-ja
<dz0ny> msev-: resno za sinhroniziranje blinkanja ledic ne rabiš mqtt
<msev-> aja a da pol sploh neb smel bit progressa tm
<msev-> dz0ny, to ni blinkanje ledic
<msev-> to so led trakovi
<dz0ny> lol
<msev-> k jim blendam barvo :D
<msev-> pa pač prek color wheela jim spreminjam barvo
<dz0ny> ja got help you, i won't
<CrazyLemon> god*
<msev-> ja mam pomoč ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dz0ny, nerabš sj te nism invoke-ov :D
<msev-> neopixelbus knjižnico uporabljam
<dz0ny> si vprašal zakaj ne mqtt
<msev-> aja
<dz0ny> msev-: totally irrelevant
<msev-> to bo kao diy hue
<dz0ny> ti maš napako v line 51
<msev-> ja vem
<dz0ny> ni važna katera bukla je not
<dz0ny> :D
<siska> msev-, pastej cel file
<msev-> http://adityatannu.com/blog/post/2016/01/13/Philips-Hue-Fiber-Optic-Light.html
<Seniorita> DIY RGB Fiber Optic Light using ESP8266
<Seniorita> »This website is my attempt at documenting some of my projects. I take notes for myself, might as well share them with the world.«
<msev-> čak
<msev-> ni tole
<msev-> na podlagi kode od tega delam
<msev-> sam je improvan zj že :D
<msev-> sam Å¡e errorje je treba vn dat hehe
<dz0ny> hint, why is there param?
<dz0ny> line42
<msev-> blage nimam
<dz0ny> ja, ti si random copy pastal pa upal da bo delalo
<dz0ny> like magic
<dz0ny> meanwhile others have it working https://gist.github.com/semaf/af79b824e40d74e9d216
<Seniorita> Philips Hue Clone using ESP8266 · GitHub
<msev-> sj tako verzijo mam tut js
<msev-> sam ni dobra
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> ti hoces da je lep prehod
<msev-> zato ker uporabla neopixel od adafruita knjižnco
<msev-> sj vem pač osnovo sm začel na tej
<msev-> ta neopixel lib od adafruita ni dobr za esp
<msev-> od makune je dobr neopixelbus k gre prek dma
<msev-> k ne prekinja wifija al neki tazga
<msev-> tale ta osnovna pa lah prekine wifi
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> I rest my case
<msev-> lol :D
<msev-> djva se raj od mopidyja pogovarjat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ti bom pokazal sketch pol k bo delal
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> ja, pol k boš vse kanale pofehtov
<msev-> dz0ny, kko pajpaš mopidy output v pi2fm https://github.com/novaspirit/bluetooth_fm_pi
<Seniorita> GitHub - novaspirit/bluetooth_fm_pi: Setup Script and resources for bluetooth audio fm radio transmitter
<Seniorita> »bluetooth_fm_pi - Setup Script and resources for bluetooth audio fm radio transmitter«
<msev-> haha jp dz0ny :D ampak angleške tokrat
<msev-> oz. kr gitter
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: you don't, k je prepovedano to
<msev-> vem
<msev-> sam če maš slabo anteno maš loh range sam v bajti not
<msev-> in pol zihr te ne ujamejo
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> and we all know that dz0ny does only legal stuff...ane dz0ny
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<msev-> pa še pač skrbiš da si saj v fm območju not in ne tm k so kšne vojaške, policijske, zdravniške povezave
<msev-> pa z rtlsdr donglam pogledaš kje je dost prazn spektr da kšnga ne motš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pol maš pa lahko elcheapo Sonos-clone :D
<msev-> al pa da ti kšne zvočne notficatione espeak govori, npr someone is in front of the door
<msev-> it might be dzony, msev hide asap
<msev-> dz0ny, sorry če sm te kj razjezu dons, ni bil moj namen to
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: OpenShot 2.0 Beta 4 Download Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/X41PlvjDn0I/openshot-2-0-beta-4-download-now
<msev-> ne smem zj kj več težit da nau ban hammerja X-D
<msev-> al pa devoicea :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get Chrome To Support Installing GNOME Shell Extensions From The GNOME Extensions Repository  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/g3oPj1GAX20/chrome-install-gnome-shell-extensions-repository.html
<matjaz> ooo Seniorita neki novga
<matjaz> a je zdej porihtana?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz neki novga? upd8 pa omgubuntu feeda sta stara
<CrazyLemon> je pa miha porihtal ubuntu.si feed ja
 * CrazyLemon haz pillz.. FU spring
<matjaz> to vem. Seniorita je nova :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: bos narocil Ubuntu tablico
<yang> oz. jo bo kdo narocil ?
<CrazyLemon> yang hell no
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne.. sam default nickname je :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti ni vsec ali ?
<CrazyLemon> yang 1. ni mi všeč 2. nimam potrebe po tablici 3. software je še daleč od tega da je uporaben
<yang> aha
<zdobbie> BAN HIM!!!
<CrazyLemon> /ban him!*@*
<msev-> rečte da vam jo donirajo za review
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> Connected: 25d 2h 4m 30s ...telekom zna bit kul če ne delajo neumnosti :)
<zdobbie> .gif mediocre
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/uksdDdWtOuIEg/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pokaži nam svoje t-1 podatke :>
<CrazyLemon> [14:29:10] * zdobbie has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> lol
<zdobbie> VPN sem zapru, k sem su Netflix gleday
<zdobbie> gledat
<zdobbie> so sue me!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Namestitev go-uptime-app  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6464/namestitev-go-uptime-app
<matjaz> Matthai, go moraš skompajlat na RPi
<matjaz> oz. sej ni go app
<matjaz> zakaj poj tako butasto ime?!
<CrazyLemon> god only knows
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ker si kul če imaš go-*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev go-uptime-app  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43670#Comment_43670
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Namestitev go-uptime-app  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43671#Comment_43671
<msev-> Matthai smotan ma že rpi3
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie in kaj je dobrega na netflixu?
<dz0ny> the magicians
<msev-> lep forum mate
<CrazyLemon> better call saul !
<msev-> barvit
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- hvala
<speed-> gledam svasta ampak cakam pa samo eno serijo
<speed-> silicon valey
<speed-> ce se SLUCAJNo kdo ni gledal
<speed-> takoj pogledat :)
<CrazyLemon> SV je kr kul ja :)
<speed-> ma zakon je
<dz0ny> btw TJ igra v daredevil
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> deadpool
<CrazyLemon> http://www.piedpiper.com/
<Seniorita> Pied Piper
<dz0ny> confuzing
<dz0ny> k so vsi rdeči
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> a je že deadpool v spodobni kakovosti?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> 720p
<dz0ny> pa hard coded podnapisi so
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa brez HC subs?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja...i'll pass :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako v forumu dam inline comment
<dz0ny> ``` ne prepozna
<dz0ny> inline code
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je ```?
<CrazyLemon> če bi rad code skopiral
<CrazyLemon> napišeš
<CrazyLemon> označiš
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na PI znak
<CrazyLemon> pa klikneš na code
<dz0ny> ja sam to da v novo vrstico vse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bom js zdaj uredil post
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/afa485f4ee713cd696fb tole bi rad
<dz0ny> :D
<Seniorita> test.md · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ni tega
<CrazyLemon> sej je en mal buggy tale wysiwyg ...ne vem kaj počnejo pri vanilla da to dajo kr v stable
<dz0ny> bo treba od githuba skopirat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sekunda
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://vanillaforums.org/addon/bootstrapmarkdown-plugin
<Seniorita> Bootstrap Markdown 1.0.0 - Vanilla Forums
<Seniorita> »Editor plugin for Vanilla using the Bootstrap Markdown jQuery plugin. For use with Bootstrap for Vanilla and other Bootstrap-based themes.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny refresh
<CrazyLemon> si mislu neki takega? :)
<dz0ny> maybe
<dz0ny> sam bi rad ohranu tist ```
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont care about that :D
<CrazyLemon> daš v html view pa uporabiš <code>bla bla</code> pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> solved!
<Matthai> dz0ny, še eno neumno vprašanje
<Matthai> rekel sem: env GOPATH=~/uptime go get github.com/maxcnunes/go-uptime-api
<Matthai> zdaj moram notri npm install
<Matthai> npm run build ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: HoC
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne to je ločeno.. api pa app
<idioterna> kako se se pa tko podobn rece
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie HoC?
<zdobersek> mhm
<Matthai> se pravi za API rečem potem git clone https://github.com/maxcnunes/go-uptime-api, a pol install / build?
<CrazyLemon> nič git clone.. go get .. kot je dz0ny napisal env GOPATH=~/ustvari_mapo go get github.com/maxcnunes/go-uptime-api       pol pa predvidevam da je go build/go run
<CrazyLemon> bodo GOoferji povedali kako je
<msev-> noice tale brufen kr lepo prime :D
<CrazyLemon> letizen s tudi
<msev-> lepo a te že daje?
<CrazyLemon> o ja :)
<msev-> a že cvetijo na polno
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> cveti že dolgo..sam tist hudič k mene matra pa je očitno zdaj začel :D
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi 2 tedna v aprilu..pa pol Å¡e enkrat maja pa je konec :)
<msev-> kul
<msev-> dost časovno omejeno
<CrazyLemon> not really :D
<msev-> dobr da maš pillz da ti pomagajo
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. se spomnim kere muke so bile v srednji Å¡oli
<CrazyLemon> nonstop sm si nos brisal..oči solzne
<CrazyLemon> pa v učilnici na soncu
<CrazyLemon> it was hell :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ezdravje.com/alergija/koledar-cvetenja/
<Seniorita> Koledar cvetenja | eZdravje
<CrazyLemon> V nižinah je zacvetel gaber, v zraku bodo večje količine cvetnega prahu, nestabilno vreme bo zmanjševalo obremenitev. V zraku bo nizka do srednje visoka koncentracija nizko alergenega cvetnega prahu vrbe, bresta, topola in cipresovk/tisovk ter posamezna zrna jesena in javorja.
<CrazyLemon> V Primorju bo burja znižala obremenitev zraka s cvetnim prahom. V zraku bo cvetni prah gabra, cipresovk/tisovk, topola, bresta, vrbe, jesena in javorja.
<CrazyLemon> torej mogoče gaber
<speed-> hja nic notri se zapri
<msev-> v uni biohazard obleki kolesar naokol
<msev-> boš še bl zašvicov
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ko sm fizično aktiven me alergije ne matrajo :)
<msev-> ej dz0ny aveš kaj je bla fora
<msev-> pr unmu sketchu
<msev-> ena metoda se je v knjižnici zamenala lih učer
<msev-> sm mogu Å¡e tole vmes dodat <NeoHueBlendLongestDistance> pa je pol delal
<dz0ny> Matthai: v ~/ustvari_mapo/bin boš imel binary
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^ ne rabi nič inštalirat
<dz0ny> Matthai: a ti zapakiram tko da ne boš rabil extra serverja?
<Matthai> dz0ny, lahko :-)
<msev-> dz0ny, a mi pomagaš pr enmu drugmu sketchu mam sam 3 errorje?
<msev-> sm ostalih 17 popravu :D
<msev-> ni treba mi je ratal
<msev-> mogl sm spremenit int AnimCount = 10 v const int AnimCount = 10
<dz0ny> Matthai: obup je tole, slabo sem predlagal
<dz0ny> rabiš še mongo db
<dz0ny> pa 1gb sam nodejs-modulov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> why on earth folk to počne
<Matthai> hja, sem že našel phpservermonitor vmes
<Matthai> sicer hoče imeti zlomek mysql in celega vraga
<Matthai> ampak je manj zahtevno
<dz0ny> kaj pa rabiš minimalno
<CrazyLemon> sej je tist monitor ping
<CrazyLemon> k ti samo pošlje mail
<CrazyLemon> pa laufa kot daemon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kater?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm dal link to githuba na forum
<CrazyLemon> tam nekje vmes sm ga opazu
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/qawemlilo/node-ping
<Seniorita> GitHub - qawemlilo/node-ping: Node uptime monitor
<CrazyLemon> tale
<Seniorita> »node-ping - Node uptime monitor«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2943-1: PCRE vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2943-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/nPnm2mlVPbg
<Seniorita> Old and new Google TTS voices compared - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/03/29/google-is-rolling-out-a-much-more-natural-tts-voice-video/ Circle us on Google+ https://plus.google.com/+AndroidPolic...«
<matjaz> FRANK MADAFAKIN CASTLE
<matjaz> kva jim je naredu, uf
<dz0ny> matjaz: ?
<matjaz> daredevil s02
<matjaz> ps: dz0ny mava kak fajn kontejner za graphite?
<dz0ny> matjaz: we use grafa with influx
<dz0ny> grafana*
<matjaz> yay \o/
<matjaz> kako cpu spravit v %?
<dz0ny> v grafani?
<matjaz> yes
<matjaz> mam collectd tudi
<matjaz> ki vrže cpu_value
<matjaz> prek influxa
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/bYFpVnp.png
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/GuoQfNS.png
<matjaz> neki ni
<matjaz> bo treba collectd spremenit pomojem
<matjaz> jutri, zdej je daredevil
<matjaz> tnx!
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> btw grafana 3.0 je awesome, maš kr custom plugine zdej
<dz0ny> !g grafana_xxl
<Seniorita> GitHub - monitoringartist/grafana-xxl: Grafana 2.6/3.0-dev with ... https://github.com/monitoringartist/grafana-xxl
<matjaz> u, zabbix, najs
<BigWhale> *universe implosion in progress* http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<Seniorita> ​Microsoft and Canonical partner to bring Ubuntu to Windows 10 | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »You'll soon be able to run Ubuntu on Windows 10.«
<matjaz> wow
<matjaz> big njuz
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-30
<napsy> jutro
<Matthai> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> LINKIN PARK
<idiotern1> http://news.stanford.edu/news/2016/march/pavillion-fracking-water-032916.html
<Seniorita> Stanford researchers show fracking's impact to drinking water sources
<Seniorita> »A case study of a small Wyoming town reveals that practices common in the fracking industry may have widespread impacts on drinking water resources.«
<idiotern1> so surprising that if you pump poison into the ground you poison the groundwater
<zdobersek> "Y'know, my answer is a lot shorter than that ..."
<idiotern1> mhm
<msev-> http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/  a je to prvoaprilska sala
<Seniorita> ​Microsoft and Canonical partner to bring Ubuntu to Windows 10 | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »You'll soon be able to run Ubuntu on Windows 10.«
<anny_> kdo ve za kakšen open source računovodski program?
<CrazyLemon> gnucash?
<zdobersek> nc ne gnucam
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5AR3Wf1QJg
<Seniorita> Building a 4K experience - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Introducing my 4k experience with a short video. All content is running real time within Unreal 4. https://www.facebook.com/artbyrens https://www.artstation....«
<anny_> jup
<anny_> je slučajno preveden v slovenščino? *pogleda v nebo*
<CrazyLemon> sure
<anny_> \o/
<CrazyLemon> well..maybe not
<anny_> lo
<anny_> https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification/lfcs
<anny_> kdo delal ta izpit?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Mini prevajalski maraton  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6465/mini-prevajalski-maraton
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Make 16.03 Released With Eclipse JEE And IntelliJ IDEA EAP Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/j5N5qCxXm60/ubuntu-make-1603-released-with-eclipse.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45X4VP8CGtk
<Seniorita> Here's What Happens When an 18 Year Old Buys a Mainframe - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Connor Krukosky is an 18 year old college student with a hobby of collecting vintage computers. One day, he decided to buy his own mainframe...an IBM z890. T...«
<zdobersek> nothing?
<pitastrudl> nothing
<pitastrudl> http://vocore.io/
<pitastrudl> nice
<Seniorita> VoCore | A coin-sized Linux computer with wifi
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: jst nam kubuntuja prevaju
<pitastrudl> JUST DO IT
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ js pa ne bom v gozd hodu klope nabirat
<pitastrudl> zakaj pa ne
<pitastrudl> baje so zdravi
<pitastrudl> k majo ful vitaminov
<zdobbie_> ful hranilni
<zdobbie_> protein pa to
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so? enako pravijo za cigarete pa jih tudi ne maram
<pitastrudl> dmanit
<pitastrudl> damnit
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: kdaj bos pa surgeu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ yesterday
<zdobbie_> nisi resen
<zdobbie_> as expected
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ niga pls
<pitastrudl> itk da ni, če je iz kopra
<pitastrudl> pffft
<CrazyLemon> resen sm sam če kdo se resno pogovarja
<pitastrudl> kao "srs questions dezerve srs answerz"
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: r u sirius
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ no..i'm fm
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: do u even harry potter
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ naah man
<pitastrudl> kaj ko zmanjšam windows particijo lahko unallocated particijo kar dodam k ext4 ?
<pitastrudl> z gparted
<upd> od: zaloznik.robert@gmail.com
<upd> za: zaloznik.robert@gmail.com waw :)
<pitastrudl> ok
<upd> pitastrudl, vrjetno lahko
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<upd> !g add unallocated ext4
<Seniorita> partitioning - Resize my Home ext4 partition with unallocated space ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/548050/resize-my-home-ext4-partition-with-unallocated-space
<upd> šimpl ko pašul
<pitastrudl> hm zdej nevem kaj nej z vsemi temi particijami. ali zmanjšam win pa dodam ubuntuju, pa bosta pol 50/50 ali naj zmanjšam windows pa ubuntu particije pa naredim tretjo ki bi mela vse podatke?
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<pitastrudl> ne jabuk, dis is srs biznis!
<upd> ali pa če pustiš, pa boš dodal kjer boš najprej rabil :)
<pitastrudl> sam res
<netkat> bash na winsih https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGqZHQzNRo
<Seniorita> Bash comes to Windows - Microsoft BUILD 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Microsoft introduces Bash for Windows 10.«
<matjaz> damn, mogoče grem pa nazaj na windows
<matjaz>  /s
<matjaz> "of course, my fgavorite editor is emacs"
<matjaz> pa samo en model ploska
<netkat> pa se ta iz vljudnosti:D
<matjaz> a mamo koga tukaj, ki ima veze na partisu? metalcamp? zrihtejte že ta fakin rss
<metalcamp> nope
<matjaz> nope kot ni vez, al nope kot ne bomo zrihtal? :D
<metalcamp> guess
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj ti bo partis če obstaja kat?
<matjaz> slosinh in slosubs :/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> ostalo mam porihtano
<matjaz> samo to je treba vse na roke dol vlečt
<metalcamp> joj, nekje sem zasledil en diy rss ravno za partis
<metalcamp> bom poiskal
<matjaz> \o/
<matjaz> tnx!
<metalcamp> evo, našel
<metalcamp> https://github.com/amacar/partisRss/tree/master
<Seniorita> GitHub - amacar/partisRss: Rss Feed script for Partis.si
<Seniorita> »partisRss - Rss Feed script for Partis.si«
<metalcamp> na stju je enkrat bila taista debata
<matjaz> u!
<metalcamp> in mi je ostalo nekje v zadnjem delu glave
<matjaz> sej dela rss
<matjaz> sam so napačni linki povsod
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/kingston-25-ssd-disk-kingston-v300-240-gb-sataiii-sv300s37a240g-592839
<Seniorita> Kingston 2,5 SSD disk V300 240 GB SATAIII (SV300S37A/240G) | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »2,5-palčni SSD disk Kingston kapacitete 240 GB lahko vgradimo v osebni računalnik ali prenosnik preko SATA III vmesnika. Disk se lahko pohvali z visokimi hitrostmi prenosa podatkov, dolgo življenjsko dobo in majhno porabo energije.«
<matjaz> kako pa ssdjem pada cena
<matjaz> noro
<pitastrudl> daym že 60€
<pitastrudl> wtf
<zdobbie> what
<pitastrudl> ja ta ssd ane
<pitastrudl> kr najs
<pitastrudl> si bi ga kr vzel
<pitastrudl> sam fak
<pitastrudl> SO MANY THNGS
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a kupš ledvičko
<pitastrudl> ni veliko rabljena, malo Å¡kode
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, samo verjetno je TLC?
<CrazyLemon> mlc naj bi bil
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl misliš da mam plac za tretjo ledvico?
<pitastrudl> ja valda
<idiotern1> CrazyLemon: wear it like a shark fin
<CrazyLemon> idiotern1 na glavi ali na trtici?
<idioterna> dunno
<ele_> Pozdravljeni, zanima me zakaj Ubuntu MATE ni vključen v prevajalski maraton?
<CrazyLemon> ele_ premalo uporabnikov ..ter potencialnih prevajalcev :)
<CrazyLemon> ele_ sej ti lahko vseeno prideš pa prevajaš Ubuntu MATE
<CrazyLemon> ni proti 'pravilom'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> kaj je to prevajalski maraton?
<CrazyLemon> !g mini prevajalski maraton
<Seniorita> Mini marathon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_marathon
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> mja.. maš na ubuntu.si novico
<CrazyLemon> !g site:ubuntu.si mini prevajalski maraton
<Seniorita> tukaj site:ubuntu.si mini prevajalski maraton site:ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> wat
<matjaz> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/03/mini-prevajalski-maraton/
<Seniorita> Mini prevajalski maraton – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Ker se april hitro bliža, in ker vsi dobro vemo, da aprila izide tudi Ubuntu, smo se odločili, da priredimo en mini prevajalski maraton. Zakaj mini? Ker p«
<matjaz> ele_, če boš tu, bom pomagal s prevajanjem MATE
<ele_> aha, ok lahko poskusim, sam se mi zdi preveč za eno osebo...
<matjaz> sam me je treba opomnit ::)
<CrazyLemon> ele_ a imaš tisto povezavo pri roki? za ubuntu mate?
<ele_> matjaz, ok hvala, sam neki je Å¡e na transifex-u
<CrazyLemon> ele_ no sm dodal povezavo na https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/
<Seniorita> Seznam prednostih paketov za prevajanje – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu paketi: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome/sl/+translate?show=u«
<ele_> katero, ker jih je več?
<ele_> https://www.transifex.com/mate/MATE/
<Seniorita> MATE Desktop Environment localization
<Seniorita> »Translate MATE Desktop Environment into your own language.«
<CrazyLemon> ele_ sej piše spodaj.. Ubuntu MATE :)
<ele_> neki jih je Å¡e pa na launchpadu, bom poskusila tiste prvo prevest
<ele_> zato sm vprašala, ko jih je več, pa sm bla prepozna
<ele_> hvala
<CrazyLemon> ja mal neumno je ker so povsod prevodi in ne na enem mestu
<ele_> vem ja, sam MATE mislim, da je za vsa okolja, za Welcome so pa rekli, da so se zato odločli za transifex, ker je bolj enostaven kot v launchpad-u.
<dz0ny> and faster :>
<CrazyLemon> well its not faster it just timeouts less or doesnt at all
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PTJrez4z0Jc/Vvr-VH5DQOI/AAAAAAAFHcg/8F_2fBEG3kg-Y0aV2mURdJqk66gsoEWeg/s1600/bash.png
<dz0ny> Here's let's break it down slowly...
<dz0ny> Windows 10 users
<dz0ny> Can open the Windows Start menu
<dz0ny> And type "bash" [enter]
<dz0ny> Which opens a cmd.exe console
<dz0ny> Running Ubuntu's /bin/bash
<dz0ny> With full access to all of Ubuntu user space
<dz0ny> Yes, that means apt, ssh, rsync, find, grep, awk, sed, sort, xargs, md5sum, gpg, curl, wget, apache, mysql, python, perl, ruby, php, gcc, tar, vim, emacs, diff, patch...
<dz0ny> And most of the tens of thousands binary packages available in the Ubuntu archives!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si že napisal članek :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ms bs?
<CrazyLemon> ne..nimam niti namena..ampak ti kr go ahead :)
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki
<Seniorita> Home · firehol/netdata Wiki · GitHub
<Seniorita> »netdata - Real-time performance monitoring, done right!«
<matjaz> lepo
<matjaz> grem probat
<msev-> Ej a tole k bo bash v win10
<msev-> A to pomen da bojo tut ksni gui programi delal
<msev-> A pac sam python skripte pa to :)
<slax0r> python ze zdaj dela...
<msev-> Ja sj
<slax0r> python != bash
<msev-> Ja sam pac zakaj hocjo bash v windowsu
<slax0r> cuz batch sucks?
<CrazyLemon> fu.bat!
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> worse than fu.sh
<msev-> A mislte da bo tok powerful kukr je npr wine v ubuntuju
<slax0r> dvomim da je sploh namen tega bit podobno wine-u
<dz0ny> slax0r: fou.sh
<dz0ny> :>
<slax0r> dz0ny: that too
<CrazyLemon> msev- a wine je powerful?? :D
<slax0r> za laufat notepad..
<CrazyLemon> much power
<msev-> Nevem i think so
<slax0r> such usefullness
<msev-> Pac ja ne uporablam tega sam vem da dost folka kao
<msev-> Npr red alert pa to spilajo
<msev-> Pa ms office laufajo pa take
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> have fun
<slax0r> js sm out
<slax0r> bai
<CrazyLemon> bai
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St83BgUYVMA
<Seniorita> Young Magic - "Lucien" (official music video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Lucien" is the first single from Young Magic's forthcoming album, "Still Life," out May 13th. Pre-order the album & receive an instant download of "Lucien" ...«
<idioterna> http://policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/35-sporocila-za-javnost/83621-na-stadionu-v-stoicah-bo-v-soboto-potekala-vaja-za-primer-mnoine-nesree
<Seniorita> V ljubljanskih Stožicah bo v soboto potekala vaja za primer množične nesreče
<Seniorita> »Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA«
<idioterna> yang: what r u doin?
<idioterna> da se morjo tkole prpravlat zate
<Matthai> idioterna, a se kakšne volitve obetajo? :-)
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> pomoje je sam bs3 ratu prehud geto
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzI1k7eEc9Q
<Seniorita> Elizabeth Warren Sounds Off On Donald Trump | All In | MSNBC - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) sounds off Donald Trump's candidacy and Senate Republicans' refusal to consider President Obama's new Supreme Court nominee. » S...«
<idioterna> warren sharp!
<idioterna> al pa
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbxaijVe6h4
<Seniorita> Senator Elizabeth Warren Calls Donald Trump ‘Loser’ | The Last Word | MSNBC - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Senator Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) deliberately stepped into the 2016 Presidential race. The Democrat today used Twitter and Facebook to unleash her attacks on ...«
<pitastrudl> spat vsi
<idioterna> js ne grem
<idioterna> ta je pa za yanga
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hug0rfFC_L8
<Seniorita> The Ultimate Conspiracy Debunker - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Most Conspiracy Theories are stupid. By the power of the internet they spread like wildfire and often poison discussions. But there is hope – we developed a ...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-31
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> Dan
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> Dan
<zdobbie> HREMO
<CrazyLemon> spet je na mumilih :(
<napsy> http://imgur.com/lCMiIYR
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<napsy> else ftw!
<pitastrudl> napsy but what if?
<CrazyLemon> en else manjka!
<CrazyLemon> predzadnji!
<CrazyLemon> a je facebook broken?
<CrazyLemon> ni cssja
<pitastrudl> its always broken
<pitastrudl> dons mogoče kaka igra insurgencya? ja/ne?
<pitastrudl> mam faks do osmih
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-03-31%2010%3A25%3A24.png
<CrazyLemon> but not like this broken
<pitastrudl> damn
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl večinoma je skoraj vsak dan insurgency
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> vedno se kdo najde na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> hm..ghostery kr naenkrat blokiral facebook
<speed-> CrazyLemon meni dela fb normalno
<speed-> je kdo zadnji cas daval kaj na appstore
<speed-> apple se je popravil, manj kot 36ur pa so sprejeli en update, wtf se dogaja
<pitastrudl> what
<speed-> ja nic jasno
<speed-> ponavadi so nucali 10dni
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kr 10 dni wtf
<speed-> ja 10dni da so ti rejectali
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> fail
<speed-> pa potem jovo na novo
<speed-> na pune so smesni vmes
<speed-> mamo tu kaj apple fanboiov? :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon je large fan
<pitastrudl> Å¡e apple bidet ma
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl who you calling large?!?!?!
<speed-> jaz jih nimam rad
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon your butt
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pfft ..its perfectly proportional
<speed-> CrazyLemon, vse kar dajo ven kupis, tak mislis proporcionalno?:p
<CrazyLemon> speed- štrudlu je sam dolgčas ker se mu ne da na fax
<speed-> glej samo se menimo
<speed-> ce si njihov si pac njihov jebiga
<speed-> si se vedno clovek haha :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ni res!
<pitastrudl> dans mam ob enih fax
<pitastrudl> ha!
<pitastrudl> ampak sm se zbudu že ob osmih in to z glavobolom
<pitastrudl> fun fun
<CrazyLemon> js sm na splošno bl malo spal.. and on that note grem zmerit pritisk
<speed-> jaz sem tudi premalo spal...
<speed-> pol 3 sel spat pa ob 8 vstal
<speed-> se malo prej
<speed-> cez par ur bom ko zombi :)
<pitastrudl> rip speed-
<speed-> ne se bat bom prezivel
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SwiftOnSecurity/status/715355336849235972
<Seniorita> SecuriTay auf Twitter: "If Linux is so secure, why can't they protect its source code? How did Microsoft get a copy of it? 🤔"
<speed-> haha
<speed-> saj zgleda da je blontna
<pitastrudl> idioterna CrazyLemon si bom kupu rablen kolo za na faks, kej posebnga kar morm gledat ko ga kupim?
<pitastrudl> bajk specialista
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl glej da bo imel dve kolesi
<pitastrudl> sam res!
<CrazyLemon> .yt seinabo sey easy
<jabuk> Seinabo Sey - Easy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcV4ShEKWmc
<CrazyLemon> .yt seinabo sey easy remix
<jabuk> Seinabo Sey - Easy (Neonhund Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBnVhZlI3kw
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.5°C @31.03.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% južni veter 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:47:52, Kulminacija: 11:10:18, Sončni zahod: 17:32:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 44min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> je kr toplo zunaj
<pitastrudl> zelo nice
<CrazyLemon> but windy :/
<pitastrudl> indeed
<speed-> nenormalno fuda
<speed-> po treh dneh je ze cas, da se malo umiri
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Stream Audio To A Chromecast Or DLNA / UPnP Device From Linux (Using pulseaudio-dnla)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GvbdHxhSl-k/how-to-stream-audio-to-chromecast-or.html
<zdobbie> ohmanohmanohman
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @31.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% jugozahodnik 6.6 m/s (23.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:41:14, Kulminacija: 11:04:09, Sončni zahod: 17:27:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 45min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ktera regata je pa to bla
<zdobbie> sunki 40kmh
<speed-> .vreme murska
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 19.2°C @31.03.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:37:27, Kulminacija: 11:00:39, Sončni zahod: 17:23:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 46min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> evo spet smo manj vredni :D
<CrazyLemon> torej praviš da si mel 40kmh v hrbet..poor bébé
<zdobbie> nazaj
<zdobbie> na zahod pa v prsa
<CrazyLemon> so YOU say
<zdobersek> boi
<zdobersek> prpel se v celje
<CrazyLemon> z 40kmh v hrbet bi bil kr hitro v celju
<zdobersek> hrvaska bo pa implodirala
<zdobbie> http://gfycat.com/FreeDirectInchworm
<Seniorita> peloton - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Seniorita> »See more GIFs! Create and share your own GIFs, amazing moments and funny reactions with Gfycat«
<CrazyLemon> .yt droeloe zzz
<jabuk> DROELOE - zZz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3zVoauQpNY
<zdobersek> a little less music, a little more pedaling
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koliko km si ti letos naredu?
<slax0r> 2
<zdobersek> ne vem
<zdobersek> ene sedmic sem bil danes
<CrazyLemon> that means nothing
<zdobersek> 300
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek little less bitching a little more pedaling :>
<speed-> ti boga :D
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js mam 3500 letos
<idioterna> k je bla ful topla zima
<idioterna> je pa res da sm tut ful uzgal ze letos
 * CrazyLemon ima okrog 550
<speed-> jaz nisem 3500 lani z avtom naredo :)
<CrazyLemon> + 50 ki jih bom naredu danes torej..2x več kot zdobersek
<idioterna> 13:16< Truga> https://twitter.com/abock/status/715283610857648128?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Seniorita> Aaron Bockover auf Twitter: "Wait, so GNU/Windows happened before GNU/Hurd?"
<idioterna> 13:16< Truga> ahaha
<idioterna> 13:17< Truga> rms having a stroke
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev-> .satelit
<msev-> kko satelitsko dobiš
<msev-> sliko
<msev-> .oblaki
<msev-> .oblačnost
<msev-> .satelitska
<msev-> .burek
<msev-> :D
<msev-> .nočmbrskatnagithubu
<msev-> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> msev- dz0ny mora updejtat jabuk pa bo satelitska slika
<msev-> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> wut
<msev-> sami oblaki ni res
<CrazyLemon> je res :(
<msev-> http://www.hribi.net/spletna_kamera/pokljuka/1700
<Seniorita> Spletna kamera Pokljuka
<Seniorita> »Spletna kamera Pokljuka. Slika v živo s spletne kamere Pokljuka.«
<msev-> lej kko lepo zgleda kle
<CrazyLemon> v portorožu je tudi sonce
<CrazyLemon> ampak to pomeni da je tudi v kopru :D
<CrazyLemon> +ne
<speed-> prinas je tudi sonce
<speed-> valda bi bilo 25 stopinj ce nebi vetes ral
<speed-> veter sral*
<yang> msev-: a je na prvi sliki viden Å port hotel Pokljuka ?
<msev-> mislm da
<yang> Enkrat moram na Pokljuko
<yang> Prejsnji vikend je sla prijateljica me je povabila, pa nisem sel
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/2YXTQLK
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> no..its not the line for iPhone 5SE ..its the line for tesla model 3
<CrazyLemon> </rhyme>
<zdobbie> yaysus
<zdobbie> even rich people have to stand in lines
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well they dont have to
<CrazyLemon> they could as well go online and order one
<zdobbie> looks as short as a line for a Clinton rally
<yang> msev-: gres veckrat na Pokljuko ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://imgur.com/j4bkX8h
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> https://artofgears.com/files/2016/03/2016.3.28-Tesla-Model-3.jpg      tale že dva oz tri dni kempa
<yang> mogoce samo ribe lovi...
<idioterna> tle je sonck
<idioterna> grem se en krog s kolesom
<idioterna> bom sliku lublano, ce bo kej v soncu
<idioterna> piha pa kr dobr, to pa
<napsy> v lj ni sonca :/
<idioterna> dunno, js ga vidm tle
<idioterna> mogoce je sam ksna lukna v oblakih
<msev-> yang ja grem večkrat
<msev-> par placov je ful lepih
<msev-> planina Uskovnica, planina Zajamnik, planina Zajavornik, pol lahko dostopen dvatisočak Viševnik in isto Debela peč
<yang> kul
<yang> kle je tut sonce
<yang> v LJ
 * CrazyLemon ima pohodniške čevlje, ki jih je obul samo enkrat 
<yang> kle se morte spravit z bicikli https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stelvio_Pass
<Seniorita> Stelvio Pass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> stelvio je awesome ja
<CrazyLemon> marmelada je tudi kul
<msev-> na marmeladi sm že biu
<msev-> sam ne s kolesam
<CrazyLemon> pol ne Å¡teje
<speed-> yang si nor
<speed-> mene ubija ko se morem v breg prek avtoceste pelat :D
<yang> 48 serpentin, z avtom ti pomoje slabo rata
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/HMQkV5cTuoY
<msev-> niti peš nism šu
<Seniorita> BE DEUTSCH! [Achtung! Germans on the rise!] | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Böhmermann - ZDFneo - YouTube
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita> »English description below Die Welt dreht durch! Europa fühlt sich so schwach, dass es sich von 0,3% Flüchtlingen bedroht sieht, Amerika ist drauf und dran ei...«
<idioterna> yang: stelvio je nice ja
<yang> a si biu idioterna ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ene 5 miljonov videotov je
<yang> sosed mi je dans razlagal kam bi su rad z avtom, cez katere prelaze, men od ovinkov slabo rata, on je navajen k je rallye vozil
<idioterna> od folka k je su
<yang> z motorjem al kolesom je bolje, v avtu te pa skoz postrani mece
<idioterna> motor je za mehkuzce
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/
<Seniorita> Tesla Motors
<Seniorita> »News and discussion about Tesla Motors!«
<msev-> lol
<matjaz> .yt kiše jesenje
<jabuk> Prljavo Kazaliste - Kise jesenje 1993 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmobt2sqYrg
<matjaz> O O O O O
<matjaz> http://www.cloudberrylab.com/world-backup-day-2016.aspx?utm_source=RD&utm_medium=WorldBackupDayFreeCloudBerryPro&utm_campaign=Social
<Seniorita> Cloud Backup and Cloud Storage Management Solutions. CloudBerry Lab
<Seniorita> »Online cloud backup and storage management solutions powered by Amazon S3, Glacier, Microsoft Azure, Google Cloud and designed for SMBs and MSPs«
<yang> dont saas me
<matjaz> sam povem, ne rabim
<yang> !g nipke vsec tko k je
<Seniorita> Nipke - Všeč Tko K Je (Lyrics) - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmnZKr100lg
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če obstaja kak addon/extension da ti shrani session cookie dlje časa kot za... session :)
<pitastrudl> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookies/iphcomljdfghbkdcfndaijbokpgddeno
<Seniorita> Cookies - Chrome Web Store
<Seniorita> »A powerful and easy-to-use Cookie Editor.«
<pitastrudl> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/editthiscookie/fngmhnnpilhplaeedifhccceomclgfbg
<Seniorita> EditThisCookie - Chrome Web Store
<Seniorita> »EditThisCookie is a cookie manager. You can add, delete, edit, search, protect and block cookies!«
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> naah man
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: why?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker se mi ne da vedno znova naklikat prijavo za en page
<dz0ny> sounds like feature not bug
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its a bug
<CrazyLemon> ker je tam 'remember me' but the sh1t keeps forgetting me
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlp1/v/t1.0-9/12717891_470019389857861_6149070488926210056_n.jpg?oh=e16c39ab70e0c235e4db4edee05ad045&oe=57C0D490
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako odstranimo tale repo https://github.com/ubuntu-si/punbb ?
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu-si/punbb
<Seniorita> »Contribute to punbb development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pobrišem?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<dz0ny> gone
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobersek> WRECK IT
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<idioterna> pitastrudl: c'est l'heure
<idioterna> france attends
<CrazyLemon> https://amp.twimg.com/v/d59ec877-858b-4208-9878-b34bb652f3e0
<Seniorita> Twitter Video
<CrazyLemon> apple can suck it
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTP0VL0oL7s
<Seniorita> ÔNIBUS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Não tem coisa mais chata que ambulante em um ônibus. Você só quer seguir sua viagem em paz quando aparece aquela pessoa pedindo atenção querendo vender sabe-...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-01
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bERtaqXtBpI
<Seniorita> The Party Party - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The official announcement for the formation of The Party Party, an all inclusive political party founded by Andrew W.K. .«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/snoopavision?v=FZxv6ZnRnJU
<Seniorita> YouTube SnoopaVision (Beta) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Mark Shuttleworth odstopil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6466/mark-shuttleworth-odstopil
<zdobbie> ma dej
<zdobbie> koga farbas
<CrazyLemon> you are not worthy
<CrazyLemon> model 3 zgleda effin awesome
<CrazyLemon> https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/03/introducing-gmail-mic-drop.html
<Seniorita> Official Gmail Blog: Introducing Gmail Mic Drop
<zdobbie> u mean, effin cheap
<CrazyLemon> well.. thats debatable
<CrazyLemon> 35k je starting price
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem če si videl kako zgleda not..ampak ni ravno najboljša postavitev zaslona
<zdobbie> sans tax deductibles
<zdobbie> ja tist zaslon je kr notr vrzen
<zdobbie> k da si jst al pa ti obesiva monitor na konzolo
<zdobbie> pa sezedi so ugh
<zdobbie> sedezi
<CrazyLemon> jah..like i said.. starting price
<CrazyLemon> tko da tam 40k+ bo že proper i guess
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/_bsGZTftAkc
<Seniorita> Tesla Model 3 test ride - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A short test ride showing some of the interior in Model 3.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/TaTedenZJuretomGodlerjem/videos/1714048495508903/
<Seniorita> antiISIS - Ta teden z Juretom Godlerjem | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Nocoj v oddaji: ISIS naj dvakrat premisli, preden pride k nam! (Na Planetu ob 22:40!)«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ta golder je mona :D
<CrazyLemon> godler*
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/janso-zapusca-sedem-poslancev.html
<Seniorita> Janšo zapušča sedem poslancev
<Seniorita> »Nezadovoljstvo v SDS inscenirano za okupacijo NSi.«
<zdobbie> House of Cards material
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> but for dumb people
<CrazyLemon> seveda so samo pri nas oblaki
<zdobbie> in pri nas
<zdobbie> in ekola, sonce v LJ
<CrazyLemon> you dont count
<zdobbie> 1 2 3 4
<zdobbie> well actually, I count pretty well
<CrazyLemon> actually its 1000 0100 1100 0010
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkOuShXpoKc
<Seniorita> Google Cardboard Plastic - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The future is clear. Experience actual reality with Google Cardboard Plastic. Learn more at http://google.com/cardboardplastic«
<CrazyLemon> F YEA! končno!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.redbull.com/si/sl/bike/stories/1331786076597/red-bull-goni-pony-sprememba-lokacije
<Seniorita> Red Bull Goni Pony Sprememba lokacije!
<CrazyLemon> 1. april ?
<CrazyLemon> ker če ni joke.. those guys will suffer
<yang> To je za ultra mazohiste
<yang> me zanima ce bo kdo prilezel do vrha
<yang> Gor bi jih moral se prebicati, da bi bil uzitek se vecji
<zdobbie_> CJELE http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/celje-pred-nakupovalnim-centrom-umrla-zenska-gre-za-napad.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Celje: 39-letnik v vrat zabodel 33-letnico, ki je na kraju umrla
<Seniorita> »Pri avtobusni postaji v Celju se je zgodil napad. 39-letnik je v vrat zabodel 33-letno žensko. Kljub nudenju nujne zdravniške pomoči je ženska na kraju umrla. Moškega so že prijeli.«
<napsy> only in CELJE
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Is Coming to Windows 10. No, Really.  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Vf4LLJYthR8/microsoft-brings-ubuntu-to-windows-10
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: OMG! DOOMSDAY! — Why You Shouldn’t Panic About the Microsoft Linux Lovefest  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZYQLkSdvtSs/microsoft-linux-and-why-its-no-longer-2005
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Simplenote Finally Has an Official Linux App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cl-NYPKlIP8/official-simplenote-linux-app
<CrazyLemon> editing minified css is a pain in the arse
<CrazyLemon> atom doesnt respond
<CrazyLemon> nano is slow as hell
<napsy> vim?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<netkat> joe?
<napsy> dolgi dan
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Play DVDs in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4NActUdznXI/how-to-play-dvds-in-ubuntu
<yang> http://www.thelocal.de/20160331/tractor-driver-deliberately-rammed-bavarian-police-station/
<Seniorita> Bavarian tractor driver runs amok and rams police station - The Local
<Seniorita> »Police have caught a man who rammed into a police station with his tractor in one of 2016's most shameless crimes so far.«
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ce5g4yaWsAAPh06.jpg:large
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1mXn_z3XNI
<Seniorita> [HD] Elon Musk unveils Tesla Model 3 (FULL EVENT) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Elon Musk finally reveals the long awaited and groundbreaking Model 3 in front of a crowd of very lucky people during a special even at Tesla’s design Studio...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCs_-OQlBU
<Seniorita> Cannondale CAAD12 105 – Bike of the Year 2016 Winner - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Cycling Plus' annual search for the best road bike has come to an end. This year, it's been split over four different price groups, with the winner in this c...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ https://www.facebook.com/AstanaTeam/videos/1001079343279900/
<Seniorita> Astana Cycling Team | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Muddy on the Koppenberg ....recon De Ronde«
<zdobbie_> heh, Stangelj jih je snemu
<msev-> ej a tale potresi api
<msev-> a je to že hostan kje da je mapa s potresi prikazana
<dz0ny> potresi.herokuapp.com
<msev-> cool
<msev-> kaj so te stopinje C
<msev-> pa te Å¡tevilke notr v krogcih :D
<CrazyLemon> to je število prebivalcev / tisoč
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi druzga sploh pričakoval od potresi.herokuapp.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Mark Shuttleworth odstopil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43672#Comment_43672
<msev-> ja ne vrjetn je stopnja potresa
<msev-> sam nevem po keri lestvici
<msev-> stopinje celzija so pa mogoče res kšne meritve temperature avtomatskih postaj?
<msev-> am I rite?
<CrazyLemon> you so rite man..so rite
<CrazyLemon> po kateri lestvici pa misliš da je..you've been so rite ...you just cant go wrong!
<msev-> mislm da je po evropski makroseizmični lestvici, am i rite
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/16-letna-polona-je-znova-pogresana.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 16-letna Polona je znova pogrešana
<Seniorita> »Svojci spet pogrešajo 16-letno Polono Kržišnik iz okolice Idrije, ki je že marca odšla od doma s svojim fantom in se vrnila šele po dveh tednih. Tudi tokrat policija sumi, da je z njim. Polona je visoka okoli 170 centimetrov, ima modre oči in svetlo rjave lase. Policija prosi za pomoč.«
<CrazyLemon> ta mala je fckin nadloga.. zakaj za vraga ji ne izstavijo računa za search&rescue ffs
<msev-> lol
<msev-> definitivno
<msev-> zaprejo jo nj v poboljševalnico
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tole modro k so dvojke not
<msev-> to niso potresi
<msev-> to so kao te temperature spet
<msev-> sm zj ugotovu
<CrazyLemon> msev- obviously
<CrazyLemon> http://wcroam.um.si/
<Seniorita> Home | WiFi v vsak poljski WC!
<zdobbie> .gif but why
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ffJiLLtCk5Am4/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> Frank you beast!
<zdobbie> in pa, kaj majo proti Cehom?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/715934657720639488
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Model 3 orders at 180,000 in 24 hours. Selling price w avg option mix prob $42k, so ~$7.5B in a day. Future of electric cars looking bright!"
<CrazyLemon> avg 42k USD
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl5kwJ7eJSo
<Seniorita> Key & Peele - A December to Remember - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Get a look at a holiday gift exchange by the stars of Comedy Central's Key & Peele. The Comedy Central app has full episodes of your favorite shows available...«
<zdobbie> 1:30!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj so kšne te temperaturne postaje tok bliz ena drugi?
<msev-> kaj je fora da majo 2 postaji čist bliz
<msev-> a to so legit lokacije postaj
<CrazyLemon> msev- tako da dobiš bl natančno temperaturo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you saying 'its all about the car' ?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> feck rich people
<zdobbie> Bernie's got me back
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sam vse te postaje niso tm napisane med avtomatskimi na arsotovi strani ane
<msev-> al so
<msev-> k tuki je ful Å¡tevilk
<msev-> ALLLL THE NUMBEEERSSSS
<CrazyLemon> končno full width tweetdeck!
<msev-> dj pokaž
<msev-> screenshot
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon kok je pa refresh rate od tega potresi-herokuappa
<CrazyLemon> msev- prečekiraj source
<CrazyLemon> !g arso-api
<Seniorita> GitHub - zejn/arsoapi: ARSO API https://github.com/zejn/arsoapi
<matjaz> najboljšo šalo je izvedel partis
<matjaz> že dva kolega sta me klicala da je got s06e01 na netu
<speed-> upam da jim letos maznejo vseh 10 sezon na 1x
<speed-> da nebo treba cakat :D
<matjaz> not gonna happen
<matjaz> so skenslal pošiljanje kopij vnaprej
<CrazyLemon> matjaz popcorntime je tudi mel kr kul joke.. v imena serij/filmov so dali not popcorn ali corn ali neki takega
<CrazyLemon> but best joke was on ubuntu.si!
<msev-> a popcorntime Å¡e kr dela
<matjaz> pornhub je pa postal cornhub, tud dobra
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-04-01%2019%3A07%3A13.png full width \o/
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: what did you do? s/ubuntu/arch? :)
<msev-> tole je pa lepo CrazyLemon
<msev-> a moraš to laufat kot kšne serverski app al kko
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah
<CrazyLemon> msev- naah
<CrazyLemon> !g moderndeck
<Seniorita> ModernDeck - Chrome Web Store - chrome.google.com https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/moderndeck/pbpfgdgddpnbjcbpofmdanfbbigocklj
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: neeee, a je temna tema tudi?
<msev-> pismo js sm pa čist pozabu kašn twitter account mam tut na ker mail ga mam
<msev-> pomoje bom kr novga naredu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj je na linku tudi temna tema ja
<CrazyLemon> !g worthy tuna
<Seniorita> Fisherwoman catches world record 64 STONE tuna (worth $2.02m ... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2596781/Fisherwoman-catches-world-record-64-STONE-tuna-worth-2-02m-3162-tins-shes-going-stuffed-instead.html
<CrazyLemon> maan
<CrazyLemon> !g mark shuttleworth odstopil
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<CrazyLemon> ma FU!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/04/mark-shuttleworth-odstopil/
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth odstopil – Ubuntu Slovenija
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: aja samo extension, sem mislu da so kek spet spreminjal
<Seniorita> »Mark Shuttleworth (ustanovitelj podjetja Canonical Ltd) je danes podal izjavo, da je odstopil z mesta predsednika izvršnega odbora podjetja Canonical Ltd. - po«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<matjaz> heh, dobra :)
<CrazyLemon> i know i know
<msev-> ej
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a maš še kšn kulski must have extension?
<msev-> za chrome
<CrazyLemon> msev- mam..veliko takih
<msev-> dj screenshotn extenšne
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pač kere maš
<msev-> če se ti da
<msev-> oz če se jih da kako drugače v list exportat :d
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ti si naš techguru CrazyLemon te moramo followat :D
<msev-> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> ghostery za fb widget blocking, ublock za reklame, https everywhere, forget me - za zbrisat tist page, k te nekdo porntrolla, speed dial 2 - ker je kul , pa postman -rest client
<CrazyLemon> pa google calendar by google
<CrazyLemon> no pa feedly za novice
<msev-> ql
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> si jih bom par dodal :D
<CrazyLemon> a je kak github guru kle? :)
<CrazyLemon> torej recimo da js forkam en repo
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi vseeno rad vsake X časa mergeal commite iz original repoja
<CrazyLemon> how would i do that?
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda ohranim svoje spremembe :)
<matjaz> git merge upstream/master
<CrazyLemon> ja..sm najdu howto.. ty anyway :)
<msev-> ej a pr temu ghosteryju a nj optam in
<CrazyLemon> optaš in v kaj?
<msev-> Help Keep Ghostery Free!
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko..your choice
<msev-> shizzle tale je zahtevn kaj ti blokiraš
<msev-> a vse trackerje
<CrazyLemon> msev- tiste ki hočeš :D
<CrazyLemon> js blokiram fb widget
<msev-> pismo ne znam tole uporablat
<msev-> nevem kaj se bo zgodl če bom kj tickov :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah sj ni rocket science je bela cesta
<msev-> tale ublock je pa zakon
<msev-> zakaj nism tega uporabljal prej :D
<CrazyLemon> če blokiraš facebook widget.. ti bo na vsaki strani skrilo facebook widget ane :)
<msev-> upam da mi nau blockov moje iot strani :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj lahk dodaš izjeme
<msev-> sj sploh nevem kaj je fb widget
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- tista zadeva kjer piše tvoje ime pa je text box zravn
<CrazyLemon> pa te facebook tracka s tem :)
<CrazyLemon> !g facebook social plugin
<Seniorita> Social Plugins - Facebook Developers https://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins
<CrazyLemon> all that ^
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ti sam izključno to blockaš
<msev-> advertisement trackerje pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> msev- imam zrihtano to prek ublocka.. ne blokiram pa GA ne
<msev-> kaj je to GA
<msev-> kaj se bo zgodl če vse blockam
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a mi kj ne bo delal
<CrazyLemon> msev- holy sh1t dude..kaj če bi poskusil in preveril sam?!?! :D
<msev-> se mi zdi da je počasnej
<msev-> bom mel sam ublock
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da vidmo kaj še maš da dodam
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon aveš kerga ti priporočam k ga nimaš "Onetab"
<msev-> zakon zadeva
<CrazyLemon> !g chrome onetab
<Seniorita> OneTab - Chrome Web Store - chrome.google.com https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..dont need it :)
<msev-> ej ka pa tale https everywhere
<CrazyLemon> točno to kar pomeni :D
<msev-> da je vse bl secure
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tale arsoapi je precej zanimiv
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon a poznaš koga k tracka ladje
<msev-> tm na primorju
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<msev-> da ma odprt feed s podatki o ladjah
<CrazyLemon> luka koper
<msev-> a majo api odprt
<msev-> da bi loh pajpov ladje na nek zemljevid
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- v luki koper ne vedo kaj je api
<msev-> https://files.slack.com/files-pri/T03M2TANY-F0XAP99NY/pasted_image_at_2016_04_01_06_42_pm.png
<Seniorita> Slack
<msev-> a tole lah vidš
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/p/plans
<Seniorita> Plans & Pricing - Subscription Plans Options | AIS Marine Traffic
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<Seniorita> »Select the service level to match your actual needs. MarineTraffic subscription plans and pricing. Choose the most suitable plan to cover your needs for global vessel tracking on the Live Map and take advantage of the MarineTraffic wide variety of services!«
<msev-> ja plačat je treba no
<msev-> sj veš da sm gorenc
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kje ti živiš
<msev-> kaj če ti kupm rtl-sdr dongle pa anteno nardim
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nimam neposrednega pogleda na morje :)
<msev-> hmm ka pa vem mogoče bom pa dobro anteno naredu :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa preden začneš o tem da je treba plačat a si sploh vidu da je basic free plan? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če ne rabiš apija..obstaja embedding ki je tudi free pa še prijavit se ne rabiš :)
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> to je še bolš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a da jim zemljevid "ukradeš"?
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/p/embed-map
<CrazyLemon> nč ne ukradeš
<CrazyLemon> če ti ga ponujajo
<Seniorita> Embed Map - How to Embed the Map | AIS Marine Traffic
<Seniorita> »Are you trying to embed the MarineTraffic vessels Live Map? A resource of Live information for the visitors of your website. You can find the complete Map Embed Guide here! Real AIS data, vessel details and vessel positions on your site!«
<msev-> aha sm najdu umes že ampak tnx
<msev-> ful dobr
<msev-> to je to
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> hvala CrazyLemon brez tebe tega neb nikol vedu
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Make a Bootable Ubuntu USB on Windows, Mac and Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tiuSKtHxqZ0/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-on-windows-mac-and-linux
<CrazyLemon> msev- brez mene bi mogu to sam poiskat.. lazy bastard :)
<msev-> zj vem za drugič da obstaja tut taka opcija :D
<msev-> drgač sm že mel to stran par mescov nazaj odprto sam k sm vidu da je za plačat sm šu stran :D
<msev-> sam je fajn k je tut zastonj opcija
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zakon že envisionam control center
<msev-> sami zemljevidi pa gor podatki
<msev-> hahah
 * msev- vocalizes with an evil laughter
<CrazyLemon> js pa envisionam clutter :)
<msev-> a si neat freak
<msev-> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a se samo men zdi nekam miren današnji praznik?
<dz0ny> miren?
<dz0ny> google je mel cel polom :D
<dz0ny> v gmailu
<dz0ny> pol musk je predstavil avto
<lynxlynxlynx> sam to so resnični dogodki
<pitastrudl> http://uk.businessinsider.com/google-pulls-mic-drop-minions-april-fools-joke-due-to-complaints-job-losses-2016-4?ref=yfp
<Seniorita> Google pulls 'mic drop' minions April Fools joke after complaints - Business Insider Deutschland
<Seniorita> »Google's prank this year backfired — fast.«
<CrazyLemon> pa donald trump pride v slovenijo
<pitastrudl> gre v koper
<pitastrudl> se mal namakat
<dz0ny> use protection boy
<pitastrudl> gremo na suho
<pitastrudl> matjaz: si nasel za partis rss kaj?
<matjaz> pitastrudl, se Å¡e nisem ubadal s tem
<matjaz> bom jutri
<matjaz> sporočim
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> nekdo na drugem ircu tut sprašuje za to
<pitastrudl> heh
<zdobbie> QED http://i.imgur.com/GyiZO8s.png
<pitastrudl> php and me, the one true pair
<matjaz> On April 1, 1974, a local prankster named Oliver "Porky" Bickar flew in and ignited 100 old tires in the crater, convincing nearby residents of Sitka, Alaska that the volcano was erupting.
<matjaz> wow
<matjaz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Edgecumbe_%28Alaska%29
<Seniorita> Mount Edgecumbe (Alaska) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<speed-> lol
<speed-> to je ze effort
<matjaz> 4 leta priprav
<matjaz> pitastrudl, tale partis rss bo težka
<matjaz> razen, če bi dolpotegnil vse torrente pa z njimi naredil nov rss
<matjaz> https://github.com/amacar/partisRss
<Seniorita> GitHub - amacar/partisRss: Rss Feed script for Partis.si
<Seniorita> »partisRss - Rss Feed script for Partis.si«
<matjaz> pitastrudl ^
<matjaz> tole dobr dela
<pitastrudl> ty matjaz
<matjaz> sam tole naj laufa samo na localhostu
<matjaz> da ti kdo ne najde public rssa
<matjaz> :)
<yang> http://blog.kodewithklossy.com/2016/03/20/announcing-kwk-2016/
<Seniorita> Announcing #KodeWithKlossy 2016
<Seniorita> »// This is an excerpt from my Motto op-ed. Read the full piece at motto.time.com //   To empower young women to explore coding’s endless possibility and increase access to computer science educatio…«
<upd> Žrebanje prvega kroga nagradne igre "Vklopi razum, zahtevaj račun" bo predvajano 14. 4. 2016
<upd>  o/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<e1e> Vpašanje glede prevajanja v launchpadu, a se morem prvo pridružiti skupini za prevajanje? Nekaj sem zadnjič poskušala prevajati, pa nevem če je prav.
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7TWHj-7ycQ
<pitastrudl> lol
<Seniorita> Donald Trump Remix Video - Future House [Bombs Away - China All The Time] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »When u remix The Future House of Representatives. Grab our brand new one here! - http://bit.ly/rouseysc Free DL full track - https://soundcloud.com/bombs-awa...«
<zocky> če se komu da ob tej uri, mi lahko pove, če je to rešljivo: http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/sob4
<Seniorita> Sobotna rokerska | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Slovenske spletne križanke - Sobotna rokerska«
<upd> valdaaa
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-02
<CrazyLemon> aja..danes se kao prevaja
<CrazyLemon> čist pozabu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> where do you travels
<CrazyLemon> danes..verjetno do gračišča pa nazaj.. mogoče do sočerge
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.2°C @02.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% zahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:44:04, Kulminacija: 11:09:41, Sončni zahod: 17:35:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 51min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  sm kupu kolo
<pitastrudl> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ldfe3y6j9cb6rhi/20160402_121117.jpg?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 20160402_121117.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: It Shouldn’t Surprise Me, And Yet It Always Does  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XtmKetL2kyE/seeing-ubuntu-being-used-is-weird-even-for-me
<matjaz> .yt bob sun is shining
<jabuk> Sun is Shining Bob Marley https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoHTcuORcY
<matjaz> ka si ti ja nor
<matjaz> vroče^2
<msev-> yang, a pol nista Å¡la?
<msev-> jutr je bolša napoved :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj ti bo kolo če imaš torbo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  da lahk tebe ukradem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl i'm too fast for you boi
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: 10km/h is not fast
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yes it is.. 10km/h tortoise is fast
<matjaz> 10km/h za lenivca je lightspeed
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako kul soundclound acc za followat?
<zdobbie> can u translate that plz
<CrazyLemon> nope..i only translate official ubuntu shit
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu.. zdobbie kaj želiš prevajat? :)
<CrazyLemon> oh sploh nisem
<CrazyLemon> +videl
<CrazyLemon> Lepo pozdravljeni g. R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu/sl/32/+translate
<Seniorita> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu” : Xenial (16.04) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kako se tole prevaja?
<CrazyLemon> 'mijav' ?
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je že deadpol brez korejskih podnapisov?
<CrazyLemon> deadpool*
<CrazyLemon> https://chrono.gg/mrbuntyking $2 za insurgency!!
<CrazyLemon> a effin steal!!
<e1e> Pozdravjeni, vprašanje pri prevajanju v launchpadu, a se morem prvo pridružiti kakšni skupnosti? zadnič sem neki prevajala, pa nevem, če je prav?
<e1e> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Xenial (16.04) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni nujno
<e1e> Pa kako je s prevajanjem imen programov? Npr. Ubuntu MATE Welcome, Software Boutique?
<CrazyLemon> e1e am..ubuntu mate ne prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> tako kot tudi ne recimo thunderbird, firefox ipd
<CrazyLemon> tale software boutique pa ne vem kako je v MATEu
<CrazyLemon> a je v naslovu slovensko ime programa?
<e1e> ja sam kaj pa Welcome to je program...
<CrazyLemon> v ubuntuju se prevaja in je Programsko središče Ubuntu oziroma Trgovina programov :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e v bistvu ni
<CrazyLemon> to je samo okno kjer ti prikaže pomogč
<CrazyLemon> pomoč*
<CrazyLemon> in to Ubuntu MATE Welcome ja naslov okna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Insurgency (FPS / coop / pvp)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43673#Comment_43673
<e1e> če pa lahko tukaj večino osnovnih nastavitev opraviš oz. odpreš druge programe z njim, nameščaš programe (čeprav to je zdej Software Boutique in je dostopen kot samostojen program)
<CrazyLemon> e1e tudi če je program ga lahko prevajaš.. do določene mere
<CrazyLemon> ha..pa sm kupu Å¡e en insurgency :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti si iskal insurgency za enga tipa ane?
<zdobbie> and anotha one?
<e1e> torej pustim Welcome nepreveden?
<CrazyLemon> e1e kot želiš.. js bi ga prevedel :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup..its 2 freakin' bucks man!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e enga youtube gamerja sm podpru z nakupom
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KMExAbqfdA   just look at his glorious beard and that awesome insurgent accent
<Seniorita> INSURGENCY MULTIPLAYER LIVE GAMEPLAY - DAT CHRONO.GG $2 ONE DAY SALE THO - YouTube
<Seniorita> »BUY INSURGENCY @ 12PM EST FOR $2: http://chrono.gg/mrbuntyking DISCLAIMER: I receive a portion of the sale made through Chrono.gg, you're not required to buy...«
<e1e> v kaj pa dobrodošli, pozdravlejni, kej tretjega?
<CrazyLemon> e1e dobrodošli ja
<e1e> Software Boutique, je pa novo v 16.04 in mislim, da še ni bilo prevedeno, pa me zanima kako bi prevedli, notri je pa 100+programov za inštalacijo z enim klikom, med drugim pa tudi inštalacijo drugih programskih središč, kot so synaptic, app grid...
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. lahko prevedeš lahko pa pustiš
<e1e> A programski butik, se vredu sliši, al je čudno?
<CrazyLemon> e1e čudno :D
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj.. pusti zaenkrat software boutique ker sploh ne vem čemu služi
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat piše da je notri 120 programov.. torej vseeno je prisotno še programsko središče za namestitev vseh drugih programov
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: pozdrav :)
<e1e> ja nekaj čez 100 programom je notri, ki jih namestiš z enim klikom, pa redno jih dodajajo in naj bi dobro delovale v UM, je pa tud moznost, da kr od tam namestiš druga programska središča, pa tudi posodobiš ali popraviš kakšne pakete, ki ne delujejo in podobno, da ne rabiš terminala
<CrazyLemon> o/
<R33D3M33R> tole piše za mijav: 	<!-- Translators: A cat sound -->
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kaj pa piše za 'testing' ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a piše da so totalno neresni?
<R33D3M33R> tole piše: 		<div>testing</div>
<R33D3M33R> 	<div id="contrib_hilight">
<R33D3M33R> meow je pa kao hello po mačje :)
<R33D3M33R> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/view/head:/slideshows/xubuntu/slides/04_support-live.html
<Seniorita> ~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html : contents of slideshows/xubuntu/slides/04_support-live.html at revision 738
<R33D3M33R> mene drugače že dlje časa moti, da v ubiquity piše "Slovenija Čas" ...
<CrazyLemon> kje piše?
<R33D3M33R> v installerju
<R33D3M33R> ne najdem stringa na lp
<CrazyLemon> downloadam iso
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič ko sm pognal daily
<CrazyLemon> nism opazu tega
<R33D3M33R> morda je samo v kubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> !g ubiquity kubuntu
<Seniorita> Bug #1309458 “[kubuntu] ubiquity installer crashes when clicking ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309458
<CrazyLemon> !g ubiquity kubuntu launchpad
<Seniorita> [kubuntu] ubiquity installer crashes when clicking ... - Launchpad Bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309458
<R33D3M33R> aja, to tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je za vsak distro drug ubiquity
<e1e> ja mislim, da ma vsak svojega https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<Seniorita> Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne to je samo slideshow
<R33D3M33R> kaj je "Touch Up" za en event? (najbrž se gre za tablico)
<e1e> aja ok, mal preveč je že vsega tega ...
<R33D3M33R> "Odmik prsta"?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pol bi bil slide up ..sam touch up pojma nimam
<R33D3M33R> mislim, da je to: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.windows.uielement.touchup%28v=vs.110%29.aspx
<Seniorita> UIElement.TouchUp Event (System.Windows)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pol ga ne prevajat :)
<R33D3M33R> saj ni touchup, ampak "touch up"
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ker paket pa prevajaš?
<R33D3M33R> kwin
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R js bi pustu tko kot je
<R33D3M33R> bom premislil ... :)
<CrazyLemon> v ubiquityju piše 'Download updates while installing Ubuntu" pa "Install third-party software for graphics bla bla"
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni videt neprevedenih nizov v ubiquityju
<R33D3M33R> jap, to je po mojem en bugfix porušil prevod
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga..andrej ž. dejansko nekaj prevaja/reviewa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> v februarju je eden prevajal te nize
<CrazyLemon> tko da čudno da niso že/še notri
<R33D3M33R> dvomim, to se je po mojem kopiralo od prej ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R v karmi piše da je reviewal
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi karme ma čez 7k
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<R33D3M33R> (jaz sem tako mimogrede že pred kake pol leta deaktiviral moj račun :P)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kako boš pol prevajal tiste kubuntu pakete? :)
<R33D3M33R> jaz tako ali tako prevajam samo upstream ... :)
<R33D3M33R> in nekateri so tam not
<CrazyLemon> that means nothing to me :D
<R33D3M33R> jah lej, te slideshowe boš ti dopolnil, ostalo pa je v upstreamu
<CrazyLemon> slideshowi so že rešeni :)
<CrazyLemon> no razn mate.. tega bom pregledal ko e1e konča
<e1e> lahko kdo tole pregleda https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Xenial (16.04) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> e1e seveda :)
<R33D3M33R> ej CrazyLemon, kje je pa naš koordinator za prevode Ubuntuja? :)
<e1e> hvala
<R33D3M33R> no, koordinatorka ..
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tam kjer je vedno bila.. not here and not involved :D
<R33D3M33R> hehehe :D
<CrazyLemon> moram ji pol poslat mail da me da za administratorja tiste skupine na LPju
<CrazyLemon> ker to več nima smisla :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e Eye of MATE v tem primeru ne bi prevajal..ker če nekdo išče "mate oko" ne bo najdu ravno tapravega programa :)
<msev-> Oko od Matota ajga
<e1e> ja js nebi prevajala, sam je tako poslovenjem med programi... bi mogla pol najdit kje spemenit nazaj
<CrazyLemon> v glavnem e1e predvidevam da ni to prvi program/paket ki si ga prevajala?
<CrazyLemon> ker razn tega Eyea ni bilo nobenih napak :)
<e1e> ja v bistvu je ja.
<R33D3M33R> e1e: katero namizno okolje pa uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> kul..odlično za prvič :)
<e1e> Ubuntu MATE
<R33D3M33R> aha, ni mi čisto jasno zakaj se ljudje tako bojijo KDE-ja ...
<CrazyLemon> sej se ne bojijo..samo ni lep :)
<e1e> že skor 1 leto kar sm šla z windowsov :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: lol ... a si že videl Plasmo 5?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne
<R33D3M33R> I pity the fool who didn't see Plasma 5 yet!
<CrazyLemon> i pity the fool using that bling bling :D
<e1e> meni se je MATE zdel bolj preprost pa nastavljiv in uporabo, za prvi linux sistem, kubuntu je bil pa na 2.mestu...
<R33D3M33R> to tako ali tako ...
<CrazyLemon> a da je kubuntu vedno na drugem mestu?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<e1e> drugo je Å¡e vedno bolje kot tretje ;)
<idioterna> 195km
<CrazyLemon> ampak na prvem je vedno eden in edini ... Ubuntu! :D
<idioterna> pa vse me boli
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kudos :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm 50..pa me tudi vse boli :D
<CrazyLemon> no ne vse..samo noge so utrujene
<zdobbie> jsm 0
<idioterna> crnivc pavlic jezersko rasica
<idioterna> ma kr vse me boli
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kot vedno :)
<zdobbie> par stvari me boli
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kot vedno :)
<idioterna> pa sugar crashnu sm na jezersko gor
<msev-> uf idioterna to je pa kr brutalna tura
<zdobbie> kein gluck
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: ne, da je MATE bolj enostaven za uporabo
<idioterna> ma lan sm jo 5x naredu
<idioterna> brez resnga napora
<msev-> kubuntu je pomoje glede ease of use na zadnjem mestu k je tok velik nastavitev :D
<idioterna> ~7 ur
<idioterna> dons pa 9 ur
<idioterna> cist prevec junka pozrem
<idioterna> morm nehat
<CrazyLemon> oziroma premal v tem primeru :P
<msev-> junk in da trunk
<R33D3M33R> no, meni vsaj ni treba po config datotekah Å¡ariti
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ali ste vi organizirali to cistilno akcijo k je blo danes po TV ?
<zdobbie> a mislis to obrambo slovenije?
<idioterna> kolega prav da se bo problem sam resu
<idioterna> da so bli vsi 90+
<idioterna> na obrambnem dnevu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> idioterna si vidu gor za insurgency? da lahk tistmu frendu skopiraš
<idioterna> zdej sm kupu dva rablena keya za 8 baksov
<idioterna> enga se mam
<msev-> Kasna kluca
<CrazyLemon> za aktiviranje
<idioterna> insurgency
<CrazyLemon> prek steama
<msev-> O kul a pol mi ga prodas za 4usd enga :)
<idioterna> ja ce bos resno jemu odgovornost
<msev-> Odgovornost glede cesa?
<pitastrudl> igranja
<idioterna> msev-: pol se mors borit!
<msev-> Ja bom :) a loh to pol uporabm na vecih masinah
<msev-> In dveh razlicnih oper.sistemih
<msev-> Isti kluc
<idioterna> ce mas isti steam account logiran ja
<msev-> Coolbeans a loh to opraviva konc naslednga tedna :) prenos kesa pa kluca :)
<idioterna> sure
<msev-> Zakon to bo prov kul da bom z vami spilal mislm da bo slo :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon a lahko še to pregledaš prosim, oem verzijo https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate” : Xenial (16.04) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> bom pregledal e1e
<CrazyLemon> msev-
<CrazyLemon> dej mail na pvt
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oziroma msev- dve možnosti 1. kupiš sam za $2 prek chrono.gg ali 2. js ti dam ključ :)
<msev-> A zastonj :) a me castis. Loh ti 2usd poslem po paypalu. A pol loh spilam a kko :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e aja Å¡e ena pripomba.. software prevajamo kot programi..ne programska oprema
<CrazyLemon> msev- zastonj ja.. sj kupu sm zato da ga dam nekomu ne da ga preprodam :D
<e1e> aha ok hvala
<msev-> Crazylemon najlepsa hvala kr srce me boli tok sm ganjen
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- priporočam obisk kardiologa :)
<msev-> Hehe
<msev-> A pol first order of business je da si steam dol potegnem :))
<CrazyLemon> jah pametno je an.. lahk pa si sam ključ sprintaš pa okrog hodiš s sprintanim ključem
<CrazyLemon> pa se hvališ da imaš ključ od insurgencyja
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Dobr clovk si, ne sam da mi pomagas pr kodi se pr gamingu pomagas :-)
<CrazyLemon> e1e pregledano
 * CrazyLemon pa danes videl/slišal kačo cca. 1 m stran
<CrazyLemon> scared the sh1t out of me :)
<msev-> Shizzle
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon, zdej pa grem še mal welcome prevajati, tam bo več napak lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e a je to tisti paket ki ima 700+ nizov?
<msev-> K sm su prvic na Crno prst sm tut kaco vidu in me je tok prestrasl da sm mel skoz utrip na maxu ceprov ni bla naporna pot
<CrazyLemon> na transifexu?
<e1e> ja
<e1e> mam več težav tam, sploh z dalšimi stvarmi...
<CrazyLemon> no..tam ni potrebno potrditi nizov (hvala bogu :D) tako da srečno :P
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ne in nič ne vem
<e1e> aha, sam vseen je nek review?
<CrazyLemon> msev- js sm tukaj blizu kjer živim v gozdu srečal eno..uff še dobr da je nism vidu ali ona mene ker ko sm gledal kako gre mimo skozi travo..zihr je bila vsaj 1.5m dolga
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne vem če
<msev-> Ja una v hribih je bla modras al pa gad
<msev-> K sm vidu uno sivo glavo
 * CrazyLemon doesn't like snakes
<e1e> "2 Unreviewed"v trenutnem...
 * msev- agrees
<msev-> Enga sosolca je na Krnu picla je bil sam
<msev-> Pa je pol sam prsu dol pa su k dohtarju pa je dohtar sam nevem antibiotik dal pa ga domov poslal
<yang> ce vidis kaco pac mirujes
<yang> in gre stran
<msev-> Ja razn ce jo prepozn vids
<yang> ja nevarn je k je hodil dol v dolino, ker tut ce te pici je najbolje da mirujes, ampak ce je bil sam mu ni preostalo drugega
<msev-1> ja edin če bi poklical helikopter
<msev-1> :D
<yang> ker hoja pospesi krvni obtok  in gre strup prej v kri
<msev-1> js bi jih poklical pa vprašal a rabm helikopter
<msev-1> :D
<CrazyLemon> meni ta transifex sploh ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ves čas server error
<msev-1> kle je frka pr kačah če si slučajn alergičn na njen strup pol si ga najebal more hitr pridt helikopterž
<msev-1> :D
<yang> ja sam vprasanje ce na krnu lovi mobitel
<yang> oz kjerkol v triglavskem parku
<yang> bols met UKV postajo na repetirtorje
<yang> za rezervo
<yang> pa upat, da te slisi kak radioamater
<msev-1> a ni tko da če maš un da ni signala da vseen lah pokličeš 112
<msev-1> kao "samo klici v sili" piše na mobitelu
<msev-1> sam nevem zj če te res poveže
<yang> to pa nevem, samo vseeno mora biti nekje GSM repetitor, drugace pa ja, ne rabis imeti stanja da 112 klices
<msev-1> aveš k vsi te operaterji pravjo da pokrivajo nevem 99-97% SLO
<yang> po defaultu je 112 vgrajen v vse mobitele
<yang> ja sej mozo da pokrivajo, lahk si pa kje za bregom pa ne gre signal preko
<yang> UKW repetitorji so pa ponavad na vrhu gora
<msev-1> ja js sm pršu do krnskga jezera naprej pa še ne :D
<yang> medtem ko so GSM bazne postaje ponavadi v naseljih
<yang> mislim, dost pametno je narditi tudi izpit za radioamaterja, ce hodis pogosto v gore
<e1e> CrazyLemon men v firefoxu tud ni, ko sem se registrirala, sem sam tekst mela brez da bi lahko kej kliknala, pol pa šla v drug brskalnik, da sem končala inštalacijo, zdej pa normalno dela
<yang> pa nosis potem postajo in se legalno menis preko repetitorjev
<msev-1> a ti si radioamater
<yang> msev-1: mislim da teorija za izpit ni pretezka
<yang> ne nisem
<msev-1> ja bi blo zanimiv ja
<msev-1> da si mal bl legaln pol :D
<yang> mam sicer ukv postajce
<yang> ker sem vcasih jih nucal
<msev-1> js sam poslušam zaenkrat
<msev-1> ampak to sam prek rtlsdr dongla
<msev-1> nimam prov postaje
<yang> ne smes se menit preko repetitorjev ce nimas callsigna
<yang> ampak ce je pa nevem neka nuja da rabis pomoc, pa pac poklices kljub temu ane
<CrazyLemon> e1e pri meni je bila težava da nism bil del skupine za MATE
<yang> msev-1: sej te postaje so rabljene precej poceni
<yang> pr mojih so vse baterije ze izrabljene
<yang> bi mogu nove nabavit
<yang> msev-1: ene postajce so cisto majhne kot mobitel velke
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha, jaz sem sam za UM Welcome za zdaj.
<msev-1> vem da je en baofeng s kitajske
<msev-1> je ful pocen
<yang> msev-1: kupi Yaesu, Kenwood, Icom, ce bos kupoval
<yang> ker to so pac precizne naprave
<msev-1> brand name :D
<yang> mislim, jst se ne spoznam, lahko da je baofeng tut ok
<yang> samo videl sem te postajce po 20 eur, pa so recimo cisto fajne
<yang> rabljene na ebayu
<yang> msev-1: pa recimo ce nardis izpit za radioamaterja, se lahko tudi v drugih drzavah preko repetitorjev menis, in lahko tudi prihranis denar ker se ne rabis preko mobitela klicat, ce imata dva to napravo
<msev-1> u to je pa res pocen
<msev-1> na touchscreen napravi če je npr browser fullscreen kko menaš tabe če vidš sam browser :D
<yang> greva na query
<msev-> Yang kaj reces glede baofenga
<msev-> :-)
<e1e> Kaj je boljše: Naročite se na posodobitve programa Welcome? Naročite se na Welcome posodobitve?
<msev-1> prvo
<e1e> hvala msev-1
<msev-1> nema blema :D
<msev-1> a kdo od vs uporablja sam "apt" namest "apt-geta"
<msev-1> k je mal mn za natipkat
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-03
<matjaz> jest mam arch, tko da uporablam pacaur, sam nism vegan pa ne vejpam
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 2.km  S od CERKELJ NA GORENSKEM @03/04/2016 03:13:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.27+N,+14.49+E
<zocky> "gorenskem", ha?
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od KRÅ KEGA @03/04/2016 07:32:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+15.43+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od KRÅ KEGA @03/04/2016 07:32:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.93+N,+15.42+E
<msev-> http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/p/embed-map tole kodo kko bi se jo dodal notr v iframe
<Seniorita> Embed Map - How to Embed the Map | AIS Marine Traffic
<Seniorita> »Are you trying to embed the MarineTraffic vessels Live Map? A resource of Live information for the visitors of your website. You can find the complete Map Embed Guide here! Real AIS data, vessel details and vessel positions on your site!«
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti se enega dne moraš usest in se naučit fckin brat... da tudi nam mal olajšaš življenje :D
<msev-> a piše not
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nč ne piše od iframea
<msev-> k js sam s temu iframema znam tm v node-red-ui embedad :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..nč ne piše kako naklikat..to je res ja :)
<msev-> <iframe src="http://www.flightradar24.com/simple_index.php?lat=43.8&lon=-79.4&z=8" width="600" height="600"></iframe>
<Seniorita> Flightradar24.com - Simple version
<msev-> recimo tale flightradar ma lepo tole :D
<CrazyLemon> good for it!
<msev-> indeed
<pitastrudl> indeed
<pitastrudl> rekt
<msev-> potresi heroku se tut lepo embeda :D
<msev-> najdu sm
<msev-> na enmu nemškmu forumu
<pitastrudl> sprechen sie deutsch?
<CrazyLemon> nein
<msev-> sehr schlecht
<pitastrudl> ok
<e1e> Pozdravljeni, če ima kdo čas, bi lahko prosim pregledali, če sem prav prevedla stvari do nekje ubuntu-mate-welcome.pot (pa, če bi lahko nekdo prevedel tiste fixes noter, mi ne grejo skupaj)
<e1e> https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/language/sl/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Ronde Van Vlaanderen @ 14:00
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Unity 8 Desktop Progress Video  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Mp0PaGt21tI/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ lunch @ 15.00
<zdobbie_> but idc
<CrazyLemon> but i do
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/zpm6U1s.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] simplythat: Php mysql developer - work remote  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6467/php-mysql-developer-work-remote
<dz0ny> lol
<zocky> <<We want someone who is able to build a complex project from the ground up (projects like mailchimp, kajabi, tumblr) without any use of open source solutions.>>
<zocky> in to v PHP?
<zocky> svašta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/article/head-of-oracle-linux-moves-to-microsoft/
<Seniorita> ​Head of Oracle Linux moves to Microsoft | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »The man who turned Oracle into a Linux power, Wim Coekaerts, has moved to Microsoft.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/chronodeals/status/716637194581053440
<Seniorita> Chrono auf Twitter: "Wow. You guys absolutely LOVE @insurgencygame (as you should). Looks like we're all sold out for now. Thanks to everyone for purchasing!"
<CrazyLemon> msev- ffs..fix you damn connection
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> idioterna želite?
<idioterna> patriote.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mar pitastrudl ni patriot?
<CrazyLemon> ali preprosto ni zaželen?
<pitastrudl>  kaj
<pitastrudl> aha igra
<pitastrudl> mah ja
<pitastrudl> fuck oCaml
<pitastrudl> gremo insurgency
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne ne greš
<CrazyLemon> nalogo naredi
<pitastrudl> do 14ga mam cajt
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to ne pomeni da moraš 13ega se matrat
<pitastrudl> ne, se bom 4ga matru
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> a ste na mulbu
<pitastrudl> mumble*
<CrazyLemon> ne..smo na malibuju
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=654804421
<Seniorita> Steam Workshop :: First Assault Kobra Optics
<Seniorita> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency. A set of Kobra-styled sights from First Assault. Rather than having to choose only one to port, we went ahead and had each one replace each of the size models so that there's a little more variety bet«
<CrazyLemon> tole je FTW..just sayin'
<zdobbie> kolk se je ta vikend prevedl?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ! ubuntu.si seznam paketov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie !g ubuntu.si seznam paketov
<Seniorita> slovenjenje:ubuntu:aktualno [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:ubuntu:aktualno
<CrazyLemon> ma FO
<CrazyLemon> en seznam je nekje
<CrazyLemon> !g mini prevajalski maraton
<Seniorita> Mini prevajalski maraton – Ubuntu Slovenija https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/03/mini-prevajalski-maraton/
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> tam maš link
<CrazyLemon> pa pridi na insurgency
<zdobbie> one click too much
<zdobbie> pvp?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lahko tudi pvp gremo
<zdobbie> kolk vas ni?
<e1e> zdobbie jaz še vedno prevajam Welcome, če bi rad pomagal ali pregledal https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/language/sl/
<CrazyLemon> no pa to kar e1e prevaja tudi ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie veliko
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/SHX2ZAt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pol ne gres pvp?
<zdobbie> ja pucakej
<msev-> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/embed dj nj en proba pliz tale link odpret pa mi povejte kaj vidte na zemljevidu kere kraje
<Seniorita> Live Map with Ship Positions | AIS Marine Traffic
<Matthai_> msev-, cel svet
<msev-> aja dang
<msev-> zakaj pa js sam koper vidm
<msev-> lih tist k želim
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dats wierd
<msev-> js če tole odprem - http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/embed.aspx?zoom=1&amp;maptype=0&amp;notation=false&amp;shownames=true&amp;mmsi=277391000&amp;fleet=&amp;remember=false
<Seniorita> Live Map with Ship Positions | AIS Marine Traffic
<msev-> vidm cel svet
<msev-> zj kko bi pa to preoblikoval ta url da bi centriral na eno lokacijo
<msev-> če zumiram nek zemljevid kko vem kakšn url me bo pripeljal do točno tega zemljevida
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: [15.10] USB Stick ZTE MF190  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43674#Comment_43674
<e1e> Lahko kdo pregleda vsaj tole prosim https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/viewstrings/#sl/index/79718360 in https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/translate/#sl/ubuntumatewelcome/79717814
<Seniorita> Log in · Transifex
<Seniorita> »Log in to your Transifex account. Or sign up to start your own project or help translate an existing one.«
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-27
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, saj to stran imam, pa namecem skupaj izolacijo, dobim W ki jih izgubim skozi steno velikosti 1 m2 ce je temperaturna razlika 1K...se vedno pa mi ne pove kaj to pomeni v praksi :)
<slax0r> idioterna: ne, bajta definitivno ni velika 300 kvadratov, ampak tam, med 120 in 160
<slax0r> ker se ne vem tocno katera bo
<slax0r> razlike v cenah se pa giblejo na grobo povedano med 10 in 30 tisocaki
<speed-> slax0r ge kipuvles
<speed-> v .at ?
<idioterna> slax0r: ja sam ta razlika ne more bit samo zaradi izolacije
<slax0r> speed-: slo
<slax0r> idioterna: posteno povedano, ne vem, moram it na en informativni sestanek da malo bolj podrobno se pozanimam o teh zadevah
<speed-> ge pa
<speed-> zakoj se te ne odselis etik nekan gor
<speed-> jebal te :D
<idioterna> visji davki so visje gor
<speed-> ja samo ni se ti treba vozit 3 ure vsak dan :Dž
<slax0r> okolica ms
<idioterna> a tolk se vozi?
<slax0r> zakaj. cuz, a) froci, b) zena ma siht v ms
<slax0r> idioterna: vec ali manj ja, v obe smeri
<slax0r> odvisno od guzve
<idioterna> ja ne se tolk casa vozit
<idioterna> delaj od doma
<slax0r> saj delam, kolk se le da ;)
<pitastrudl> yang what
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> o
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> 'jutro'
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<zdobbie> hai
<yang> pitastrudl: a nisi gledal predavanja ?
<pitastrudl> zal ne
<idioterna> o cem je pa blo?
<yang> https://gfycat.com/PlainOpenCock
<jabuk1> Monster Truck Frontflip GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk1> Watch Monster Truck Frontflip GIF on Gfycat. Discover more BeAmazed GIFs on Gfycat.
<yang> idioterna: o BTC
<idioterna> a kej novga
<yang> ne
<yang> ena je delala povzetek
<yang> http://sendvid.com/6b6j5svu
<jabuk1> Prvi nastop Glasbena skupina Bepop po 12letihv živoTutti Frutti 90s &1480975658593736 - Sendvid
<jabuk1> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> en manjka
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ci44G8j1F0
<jabuk1> Tried and died - YouTube
<jabuk1> One of my favorite pieces of dialogue from Dune. The applications are endless! THEY TRIED AND DIED
<Limona_> evo
<Limona_> celo soboto sestavljal komp
<Limona_> pizda, mam filing da sm ga ze zbrickal
<Limona_> ko sm updejtal bios
<Limona_> jebeni
<Limona_> asrock
<speed-> *plosk* *plosk*
<speed-> :)
<Limona_> ce mi je pisalo da je ram zaznalo kot 1ghz
<yang> Limona_: vprasaj na s5tech forumu, ce ti ga kdo odbricka, ce ne bos vedel kako rešit
<Limona_> in je pisalo na bios update, da so odstranli ta error
<Limona_> yang na sreco ima zadeva 2 biosa
<Limona_> ampak, po updejtu se mi je cajt zjebal, in mi je pisalo povsot pri ssl, da misli, da smo 20ga
<Limona_> oz pac 5 dni naprej
<Limona_> in mi zdej dela samo tak, da dam 5 dni naprej cas
<Limona_> jebemti
<slax0r> Limona_: con-fucking-grats :D
<Limona_> >_>
<yang> bos pa zivel malo v prihodnosti
<Limona_> hehe
<Limona_> ker bullshit
<slax0r> speed-: grema na bepop?
<slax0r> :D
<Limona_> da ne omenim, da sem 3x mogel termalno pasto gor dat
<speed-> slax0r ne ne kelly family!
<Limona_> ker sem se zasral prvo s sraufi, potem pa se narobe obrnil hladilni
<slax0r> tudi
<Limona_> tko da
<Limona_> win win
<jabuk1> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<slax0r> ker je termalno pasto tak tezko gor dat ^^
<slax0r> jaz sem pa cez vikend na enem amdju par pinov zvil
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> sem z hladilnikom vred potegnil cpu ven iz socketa
<slax0r> se je zlepil skupaj
<slax0r> komaj sem cpu dobil dol z hladilnika
<Limona_> ni tezko
<Limona_> problem je ko sm mogu spucat
<Limona_> vsakic cez
<Limona_> :P
<Limona_> ampak zdaj mi dela
<speed-> jaz bi tudi skoraj se zajebal
<Limona_> 4,5ghz
<speed-> ampak sem preveril
<speed-> pred kak sem plato notri dal
<speed-> kak tocno se to sranje gor da :d
<speed-> ker sem ze hotel sraufat, pa sem se te zmislo aja nazadnje je bil z backplatom :D
<Limona_> lol
<Limona_> ja, jaz sem vs vesel gor prisraufal
<Limona_> pol sem pa htel ventilatorcke gor da
<Limona_> pa videl da bi pihalo od zgoraj navzdol
<Limona_> kreten :D
<Limona_> ampak pizda, hudo dela, 960 ssd, imam gor 1400 MB/s
<Limona_> ram je tudi nor
<Limona_> 4,5ghz pa mi pride brez overclocka
<Limona_> tak da cist zadvoljen :)
<speed-> jaz pa ne
<speed-> ker jim morem nazaj poslat
<speed-> :D
<speed-> se zdaj nisem
<slax0r> cakaj da potece rok za vracilo...
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> do 24.4 !
<speed-> so mi placali se postnino za nazaj
<slax0r> YOU CAN DO IT
<speed-> samo nisem mel casa
<slax0r> jaz pa aprila vodo narocim verjetno
<slax0r> ko jebe sistem
<slax0r> moram se kisto malo razrezat, da bo radiator gor pasal
<slax0r> ker bom vecjega vzel
<Limona_> pizda kreten
<Limona_> senkal sem staro graficno
<Limona_> zdej ko sm pa novo plato dal gor
<Limona_> mi je pa zal
<Limona_> bi lahko mel streznik na stari kisti
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhnjzr6CDkk
<jabuk1> Feedtoby on Daybreak, 7th March 2012 - YouTube
<speed-> pa to si neko staro das
<speed-> ko nima niti ventilatorja gor
<speed-> da ne brni :D
<Limona_> metalcamp tu?
<metalcamp_> Limona_: sup
<Limona_> bi se dalo dobit visual studio 2017 na partis
<speed-> saj pa mas community gor na ms.com ?
<speed-> ali wat? :D
<metalcamp_> Limona_: žal sprašuješ napačnega
<Limona_> ja, samo ni kljucev nikjer
<speed-> em
<speed-> pa kaj community je free
<speed-> isto kot 2015 ?
<speed-> ali?
<matjaz> .yt intergalactic
<jabuk1> Beastie Boys - Intergalactic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g
<matjaz> YOYO
<speed-> +1
<Limona> community sucka
<speed-> zakaj ze?
<speed-> mislim jaz sem edino community nucal
<speed-> tak da resno pitam
<speed-> in guglat se mi glih neda to :D
<Limona> https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/compare/
<jabuk1> Compare Offerings | Visual Studio
<jabuk1> Compare Visual Studio 2017 offerings to find the set of tools and resources that is right for you. Comparison chart shows all the options.
<Limona> IntelliTrace nimas
<Limona> ipd
<Limona> tko da nej se grejo fukat
<Limona> oz nevem
<Limona> take featurje
<Limona> memory dump analysis
<Limona> ipd
<speed-> meh kaj te jaz vem
<speed-> jaz ga edino za unity nucam
<speed-> tam lahko to vse profiliram :D
<speed-> nisem zbircen, bi mel monodevelop naprej
<speed-> AMPAK
<speed-> tam je vmes copy paste crknilo in to me je tak nerviralo
<speed-> ko da bi me pikal v oci kdo :D
<Limona> lol
<Limona> js vs je kr vredu
<Limona> itak hocem na linux switchat
<Limona> ampak za enkrat se ne gre :)
<speed-> js vs ?
<speed-> woooooooot
<speed-> ce kdo dela js v untiy3d
<speed-> mu treba metek v celo pognat
<speed-> cimprej
<speed-> da nebo prepozno
<speed-> ce si to hotel povedat
<speed-> ce ne pa samo toliko da si dam iz duse :)
<Limona> ja vs*
<Limona> kot ja, visual studio
<speed-> ker zadnjic sem kolegu pomagal nekaj zrihtat
<speed-> in je bil kupljen assets
<Limona> hehe, ne grem na js pa da me iz koze das
<speed-> narejen v javascriptu
<speed-> ka si ti nor
<Limona> C# pa ze to je Cpoop
<speed-> ves kaki bluz je to skup kombinirat te
<speed-> ....
<Limona> C++ ftw
<speed-> meni je c# bolj vsec
<Limona> C# je za smrtnike ja
<Limona> prepocasen meni na zalost
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> c# je like java
<slax0r> KILL ME THE FUCK NAO!!!
<speed-> slax0r ja skroaj :D
<Limona> Zakaj so nardil C# da je typed language
<Limona> ves da ma vsak int zravn se byte, da mu pove da je int
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z typed language?
<Limona> pa take bedarije
<Limona> da mas lahko reflection
<Limona> pocasni so
<Limona> lahko so jit, pa C# je skripting language
<Limona> sej ko bomo mel 10Ghz procesorje, potem lahko recem, da ni tak hudo :P
<slax0r> typed language so pocasni?
<speed-> gluposti govoris :D
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> nic
<speed-> afk
<speed-> mislim
<speed-> AWAY FROM INTERNET
<speed-> ker nasa preljuba stranka
<speed-> so mi dali VPN
<speed-> ko se tja konektam mi internet ne dela
<speed-> juhej
<speed-> pizda jim corava :D
<Limona> http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lang=csharpcore&lang2=gpp
<Limona> kek
<jabuk1> C# .NET Core vs C++ g++ (64-bit Ubuntu quad core) | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<jabuk1> C# .NET Core programs vs C++ g++ programs (performance on 64-bit Ubuntu quad core).
<Limona> lol @ regex
<Limona> pa binary trees
<napsy> pozenem vserver container pa ustavim vse v supervisorju
<napsy> ... kopiram tist miniweb, postavim x server
<napsy> pa pozenem
<napsy> ups napacen window :)
<sasa84> hejhou napsy !
<Limona> lol
<CrazyLemon> jože pužen
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ArnesInfo/photos/a.10150177894291002.343596.51438641001/10155716132001002/?type=3&permPage=1
<jabuk1> Arnes - Na Arnesu gostimo ELIXIR-SI. Osnovnega tečaja... | Facebook
<jabuk1> Na Arnesu gostimo ELIXIR-SI. Osnovnega tečaja "Unix/Linux command line" se udeležujejo raziskovalci na področju ved o življenju.
<slax0r> pa vsi windowse pognane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/tanker-nasedel-pred-debelim-rticem/418302
<jabuk1> Tanker nasedel pred Debelim rtičem | Radio Koper
<jabuk1> Tanker Capodistria je prevažal 200 ton nafte, nesreča bi lahko povzročila pravo ekološko katastrofo.
<matjaz> dz0ny, tale LibreELEC fork, kaj je drugače?
<zdobbie> predebel, ocitno
<dz0ny> matjaz: openelec je sam še en tržnik ostal
<matjaz> ne ne, to vem, ta fork k si mu zvezdico stisnu
<dz0ny> devi so Å¡li stran k je hotu pusaht da delajo update sam za en device
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> za amlogic cipe
<matjaz> fork of a fork :D
<dz0ny> to so cheap kitajski android boxi
<matjaz> mam ene tri pred sabo ja :D
<dz0ny> sam kernel je dodal
<matjaz> se mi je dzel da je to to
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-5556.html
<dz0ny> kupim prek gearbest spimpam dam quasar in prodam :)
<matjaz> kere boxe pa kupuješ?
<dz0ny> GooBang Doo je 30$
<dz0ny> ni vazno kaj sam da ma ta cip
<dz0ny> k majo vsi isto plato
<matjaz> bom enga weteka dam odnesu dons
<dz0ny> pa par m9x sem mel
<dz0ny> matjaz: tole pride cez 14 dni http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_193367.html
<matjaz> dz0ny, najs, poročaj :)
<CrazyLemon> pa je za kaj taka zadevca?
<CrazyLemon> a je android tv gor?
<dz0ny> ja chrome pa popcorn dela bp
<dz0ny> sam je se kr wierd
<dz0ny> najmanj problemov je z kodi
<dz0ny> tko da sam pobrišeš android in daš native linux + kodi
<dz0ny> stvar rešena
<dz0ny> + samba in to dela
<dz0ny> k v android je muka nastavit
<matjaz> je odziven UI? al kej Å¡teka?
<dz0ny> nc
<matjaz> na 1GB rama recimo?
<dz0ny> bom posnel k dobim :)
<CrazyLemon> pa en howto na ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> rpi je res crap v primeri s to zadevo
<matjaz> tole je hitreje k rpi? dang
<dz0ny> yep
<matjaz> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-Beelink-X2-Smart-TV-Box-Android-4-4-1GB-RAM-8GB-ROM-WiFi-H3/32758684200.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_10062_10141_10056_10055_10054_128_10059_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10143_10526_9982_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10037_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10122_101
<matjaz> 23_10124-9982_10531,searchweb201603_4,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_0_default&btsid=07f1ad21-4dfd-45df-bd30-0694477bda6a&algo_expid=67b3e57c-7e86-4b88-bb2b-330a1b5eb24f-31&algo_pvid=67b3e57c-7e86-4b88-bb2b-330a1b5eb24f
<jabuk1> High Quality Beelink X2 Smart TV Box Android 4.4 1GB RAM 8GB ROM WiFi H3 Quad Core Support 4K x 2KH.265 Player Set top Box-in Set-top Boxes from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap smart tv box, Buy Quality tv box directly from China set-top box Suppliers: High Quality Beelink X2 Smart TV Box Android 4.4 1GB RAM 8GB ROM WiFi H3 Quad Core Support 4K x 2KH.265 Player Set-top Box
<matjaz> čez 2 dni bo 28 USD
<dz0ny> sam tle uvozni davek plačaš
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_193367.html?wid=3 tole je v EU skladišču tudi
<dz0ny> yep eu skladišče
<matjaz> dz0ny, na Aliexpress? Å¡e nikoli nisem
<dz0ny> pol si mal pogolfal :D
<matjaz> jest nič, če so prodajalci :D
<dz0ny> razen ce je iz eu skaldisca
<dz0ny> well tebe bi carina :D
<slax0r> matjaz: ffs dat link
<CrazyLemon> a chromecast dela na takih zadevah?
<dz0ny> app je gor
<dz0ny> sam nism probu
<dz0ny> aka receiver
<CrazyLemon> mislim..android tv bi mogu met cast podporo IMO
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam to ni cist android tv box
<dz0ny> je bl android tablet mode + android tv launcher :D
<CrazyLemon> sm pa zadnjič poskusu castat en FHD video pa kr ni hotu tv predvajat
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil original android tv gor
<dz0ny> na nvidia shield dela bp
<dz0ny> sam to je drug rang :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> delam kodi youtube cast plugin
<slax0r> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1X67wNVXXXXcaXVXXq6xXFXXX2/High-Quality-Beelink-X2-Smart-TV-Box-Android-4-4-1GB-RAM-8GB-ROM-WiFi-H3.jpg
<dz0ny> proper one
<slax0r> ta slika je cudna u 3pm
<slax0r> ti prikljucki so photoshopani 1000%
<matjaz> dz0ny, a pa na kartico zinštaliraš al kr v flash?
<dz0ny> na flash
<matjaz> kšn softbrick?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r glede na kot pod katerim so ti priključki bi se strinjal
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> k recover.img se vedno z usb al pa kartice prebere
<dz0ny> tko da ne moreš
<dz0ny> tud če bi ga še vedno lahko bootaš
<dz0ny> tile m9x so mel uboot celo
<matjaz> dz0ny, aja! probi CEC če dela ko ga dobiš :)
<dz0ny> nah to ne dela
<dz0ny> interface ni povezan
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sploh pa ce plexa ne moram laufat gor me ne zanima :)
<dz0ny> na plošči fizično
<dz0ny> slax0r: lahko poganjaš :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, sam eni teli cheap boxi majo
<dz0ny> kodi lahko tud plex server library direkt bre
<dz0ny> matjaz: cist mozno
<slax0r> dz0ny: plex server, ne client
<matjaz> dz0ny, slax0r: sej sm glih zato spraševal če je LibreELEC za amlogic tisti fork
<matjaz> bom probu skup spacat isto kot je RasPLEX
<dz0ny> S905 ma bug v hw dekoderju tko da live strema ne mores gledat
<dz0ny> pa cpu je locked na 1,7ghz
<dz0ny> k drugac se prevec segreje
<dz0ny> S905X nima the problemov
<dz0ny> matjaz: jp vse je isto kot tam
<dz0ny> torej na openelec
<dz0ny> sam un addon za plex das
<dz0ny> done
<dz0ny> bbl
<dz0ny> frizer :)
<matjaz> gg, jest tud moram počasi it pod kosilnco
<CrazyLemon> frizer?? in ne frizerka?!?!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, frizerju se zaupa samo če je tip pa gej
<CrazyLemon> matjaz js takih ne poznam!
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm včasih ko sm bil mlad hodu frizerju..takrat je bila cena 1000 SIT!
<matjaz> jest mam zdej 18 eur
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> 10€ here
<zdobbie> kaj komplicirate
<zdobbie> pisker na glavo pa skarje v roké
<matjaz> itak ja
<matjaz> zdobbie, ti se z webkitom ukvarjaš?
<zdobbie> is love, is life
<matjaz> si že kdaj tlaču webkit na kšno tako škatlo?
<CrazyLemon> v nvidio ga je tlaču
<zdobbie> matjaz: ksno skatlo?
<zdobbie> rpi, znj jetson boardov, nekej MIPSa
<zdobbie> zdej ga se na android tisim
<yang> idioterna: dej poglej query
<CrazyLemon> or dont
<yang> http://sobotainfo.com/novica/politika-gospodarstvo/prvi-moz-delavcev-migrantov-zdaj-na-celu-nove-stranke/130265
<jabuk1> Prvi mož delavcev migrantov zdaj na čelu nove stranke
<yang> Bravo Prekmurci
<dz0ny> Pri pregledu ladje so ugotovili tudi več nepravilnosti: ni delovala protipožarna črpalka, magnetni kompas prav tako ni deloval, pomorske karte za koprski zaliv niso bile posodobljene. Zato so ladji za zdaj prepovedali izplutje iz koprskega pristanišča.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp :)
<CrazyLemon> mulcu pokazali kako se vključi autopilot in ga pustili :D
<CrazyLemon> italijani!
<dz0ny> no problemo
<CrazyLemon> 'sj je sam od trsta do kopra' :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_364275.html
<jabuk1> Lenovo ZUK Z2 64GB ROM 4G Smartphone-226.42 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$226.42 + free shipping, buy Lenovo ZUK Z2 64GB ROM 4G Smartphone online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> reads like a pretty cool device
<sasa84> ooooo dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> .yt the chainsmokers the one
<jabuk1> No One  - The Chainsmokers ft. Adam Jensen (lyrics) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ7jwfvlZVI
<CrazyLemon> stupid youtube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bA7nrdVEqE
<jabuk1> The Chainsmokers - The One (Audio) - YouTube
<jabuk1> The Chainsmokers debut album 'Memories... Do Not Open' out April 7th featuring "Something Just Like This", "Paris" and 10 brand new songs from The Chainsmoke...
<CrazyLemon> kako zlistam podrobnosti o wifi kartici
<CrazyLemon> sumim da mi ne zazna wifija ker je na kanalu 13
<CrazyLemon> in me zanima kje bi najdu seznam katere kanale vse podpira
<CrazyLemon> meh..lažje je zamenjat kanal
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/UU71WzP.gif
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: juhuuuu
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> ahoi
<LorD_DDooM> brb, telefon
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: kaj zdaj, long time no see :)
<sasa84> arrrrrr :D
<skyx> lp
<sasa84> oj skyx :)
<skyx> sasa84: welcome back :P
<sasa84> grazie ;)
<sasa84_> ooo packi, skenslal me je!
<idioterna> kdo?
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39410405?ocid=socialflow_twitter
<jabuk1> Bosnian man crushes concrete blocks with head - BBC News
<jabuk1> Bosnian taekwondo champion Kerim Ahmetspahic has set a new record for crushing concrete blocks with his head.
<yang> tvrda glava
<idioterna> yang vedno postreze z najboljsimi novicami
<yang> latest news
<idioterna> mhm, take k bistveno vplivajo na nasa zivljenja
<yang> idioterna: evo glede self-driving cars https://www.ft.com/content/b7f1ca6c-123d-11e7-80f4-13e067d5072c
<CrazyLemon> https://pekokooperativa.si/
<jabuk1> Peko kooperativa - Peko kooperativa z.o.o.
<jabuk1> Peko kooperativa se bori za ponovni zagon tržiške čevljarske proizvodnje in gradi NOVI Peko na 113 letni tradiciji, vabimo, da sodelujete tudi vi.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kao zbirajo denar pa to
<CrazyLemon> pol pa nagrada..enoletna uporaba tesle model s
<CrazyLemon> da faq dude
<yang> to nagrado bo vozil od lasnice ženin
<yang> Alya Viryant je zdajsnja lastnica proizvodnje
<CrazyLemon> right
<yang> Čevlji so pa itak za premožne od 250 eur dalje
<dz0ny> jao quick release, porabu pol ure da sem nacentriral sprednje kolo
<dz0ny> pol sem našu pa še par vijakov v škatli za kolo
<dz0ny> #won
<dz0ny> a ma Å¡e kdo probleme s tem
<matjaz> you lost me at sprednje kolo
<matjaz> za quick release mam jest sam en Å¡rauf, tko da ni to to
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny s čim? :d
<CrazyLemon> quick release should be quick :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/zmeda-na-obalni-cesti-je-lahko-nevarna/418366
<jabuk1> Zmeda na obalni cesti je lahko nevarna | Radio Koper
<jabuk1> Potem, ko so cesto zaprli za avtomobile, se na njej brez reda gibljejo pešci, kotalkarji, kolesarji in manjši skuterji
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-28
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 6.km JZ od OSILNICE @28/03/2017 02:46:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+14.65+E
<jabuk1> M 1.9 > 13.km  V od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @28/03/2017 06:39:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+16.05+E
<speed-> hjello
<CrazyLemon> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Inphic-Spot-i5-4-Colors-Android-TV-Box-Media-Player-with-KODI-Fully-loaded-Amlogic-S805/32622856568.html
<jabuk1> Inphic Spot i5 Android TV Box 4.4 Quad Core Amlogic S805 1G/8G Smart TV Box Media Player WiFi Set Top Box OTT-in Set-top Boxes from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap quad core amlogic, Buy Quality inphic spot directly from China inphic spot i5 Suppliers: Inphic Spot i5 Android TV Box 4.4 Quad Core Amlogic S805 1G/8G Smart TV Box Media Player WiFi Set-Top Box OTT
<msev--> ta pomoje nima dovolj dobr cpu?
<msev--> ker ni isti kot un zgoraj k ste se pogovarjal o njem
<CrazyLemon> včeraj smo se pogovarjali o s905(x) danes o s805!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tko glej da bo S905X al pa S912
<matjaz> vse ostalo je še večji crap
<CrazyLemon> s999 ftw?
<zdobbie> s1000 better imo
<matjaz> S1337masterrace
<msev--> ja matjaz js tut čakam na to verzijo hahah
<msev--> bomo vidl kaj bo dz0ny reku o unmu x2
<msev--> drgač mislm da je pol tut en nexbox k isto stane
<msev--> sam nism zihr
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: S805 waste of money
<CrazyLemon> but its quad core!
<zdobbie> kaj zdej nabavljate?
<CrazyLemon> alfa romeo giulia quadrifolgio
<msev--> dz0ny, a libreelec je kodi 16
<msev--> al 17
<dz0ny> 17.1
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: so overrated
<dz0ny> to je rolling distribucija
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i disagree
<CrazyLemon> giulia is hot af
<dz0ny> no mint al pa debian bs
<zdobbie> mah dej nehi
<dz0ny> what?
<CrazyLemon> ti nadaljuj..meni je govoru da neham
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev--> o najs dz0ny, škoda da ne supportajo še orange pi ploščic
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: povej mi, kam bos v guilio kolo dal?
<zdobbie> najbrz na streho?
<zdobbie> exactly
<zdobbie> Q.E.D.
<metalcamp> kaj ti bo kolo, če maš avto?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.mimovrste.com/zadnja-vrata/menabo-steel-bike-2
<msev--> kaj ti bojo oboje če maš torbo
<CrazyLemon> tis always the way
<msev--> zkaj če je ista datoteka inštalirana na wear uri ne morm povozt unga z novo verzijo -> https://pastebin.com/0r7f4mwZ
<msev--> pač sideloadat morm k je neka beta verzija k jo posebej kompajla za stare verzije wear ur
<Limona> idi na /system/app
<Limona> pa pm install -r wear.app
<Limona> al kaj je ze
<Limona> ls -a mas
<Limona> ce pa ne gre, pa mors ubit process
<msev--> Limona zj si me zbegal
<msev--> apk ma isti ime nova verzija kot una stara
<Limona> ja zbris staro
<Limona> pa novo dej gor
<msev--> sj sm poskušal a vidš na pastebinu
<msev--> ne gre
<Limona> idi v /system/app
<Limona> pa ga -r
<Limona> oz pm install -r
<CrazyLemon> spet si ga zbegal
<msev--> aha ta -r je remove
<msev--> :D
<msev--> a pm install -r blabla.apk ?
<Limona> da
<msev--> ql hvala
<msev--> a v system/app na fonu al nekak na uri?
<Limona> ja pomoje ma ura isto strukturo
<Limona> tam kjer mas ta apk
<Limona> ko ga hoces updehtat
<msev--> nevem ke ga mam
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je v hlacah
<msev--> :P
 * CrazyLemon govori o telefonu...seveda
<CrazyLemon> prvič v življenju kupu članek on teh internetz
<pitastrudl> primorske novice?
<CrazyLemon> monitor :)
<CrazyLemon> o G5+ :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne bom podpiral G²M ter popota :)
<pitastrudl> ah nice
<pitastrudl> g2m?
<pitastrudl> lol a popo ma te
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> g2m je gaspar na kvadrat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/misic-premagal-petana-komunala-koper-kupila-primorske-novice
<pitastrudl> rip
<msev--> Limona, a pol lahko dostopam ta folder tut na uri nekako?
<msev--> ker debugging pa to je prek bluetootha prek fona za intermediary
<Limona> msev-- pomoje bi lahko
<msev--> gre se za offline maps android wear aplikacijo
<msev--> za hiking :)
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/gaming/news/industry/103957-amd-vega-powered-liquidsky-streaming-servers-go-live/
<jabuk1> AMD Vega powered LiquidSky streaming servers go live - Industry - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk1> LiquidSky closed beta ends, and the open beta begins for any Windows PC user.
<idioterna> nsfw: http://i.imgur.com/vsOWKdS.jpg
<yang> sfw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q__Y6q4yMOo
<metalcamp> horribru music
<yang> http://sendvid.com/3j625cz0
<jabuk1> Tutti FruttiBePop 1480642485293720 - Sendvid
<jabuk1> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<yang> Kaj norijo :)
<yang> vse pesmi znajo na pamet
<yang> Bolj zagreta publiko kot na Stonesih :)
<upd> a ima bluetuth slušalka kej zamika med pogovori
<CrazyLemon> ne..that would be awful
<upd> sem kupil avtoradio k ima bluetooth pa ima ene 2s zamika
<upd> mogoče zato k je android 4.1.2
<CrazyLemon> zamik kdaj? med tem ko ti nekaj poveš pa oni slišijo ali ko nekdo nekaj pove pa ti slišiš? kaj pa med predvajanjem mp3jev?
<yang> upd: neka minimalna razlika verjetno obstaja že če pingaš bluetooth napravo in sprejemnik
<upd> mislim da je zamik ko jaz govorim in oni slišijo
<upd> ostalo je ql
<upd> yang, ja samo 2s je velik, jaz sem štel pa rekel moji da reče stop ko rečem pet, ko sem slišal stop sem bil že pri 7 :d
<yang> 2s je veliko
<CrazyLemon> jah mogoče pa je ona samo počasi reagirala :P
<yang> ampak verjetno tezko sam ocenis ce je res 2s
<yang> ali je 0.5s
<yang> probaj pingati napravo
<yang> potem pa se racunaj processing
<yang> za bolj konkretne informacije pa lahko vprasas na #hamradio
<upd> hm okey
<upd> http://au.jvc.com/car/audio_receivers/kd_r971bt/
<jabuk> KD-R971BT｜CD Receivers/Digital Media Receivers｜JVC Australia - Products -
<jabuk> Information for the KD-R971BT Car Entertainment. JVCKENWOOD's product information site creates excitement and peace of mind for the people of the world through JVC brand video camera, projectors, headphones, audio, car audio products and professional business products.
<upd> bom probal Å¡e firmware updejtat
<yang> upd: kako pa reagira bluetooth slusalka z avtoradijem ?
<upd> kakšna slušalka jaz to telefon gor povežem
<dz0ny> upd: yep, prestar bt standard :)
<upd> dz0ny, na telefonu al v avtoradiju
<dz0ny> telefon
<upd> ok super
<dz0ny> upd: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=31556
<dz0ny> prvo je bt, pol je pa še android audio stack počasen
<dz0ny> mislim da so komaj v6.0 to malce popravli
<dz0ny> nov audio stack pride pa v 8.0
<dz0ny> k zdej recimo kak app kejr igraš harmoniko sploh ne more delat
<dz0ny> touch > audio je 800ms
<dz0ny> 500ms da sam audio stack
<upd> uu expert
<upd> no sej bo pa še telefon nov, en izgovor več
<upd> sam sem se bal da bi bil tolk shitty avtoradio
<upd> hvala :*
<CrazyLemon> upd moto g5+ :)
<CrazyLemon> 7.0 out of the box pa Å¡e kul cena :)
<upd> kolk
<CrazyLemon> upd ~250€ za 2gb/32GB
<CrazyLemon> bo pa potrebno malo počakat nanj :)
<CrazyLemon> Tudi tukaj velja - telefon bo pri nas naprodaj Å¡ele v maju.
<upd> kr ql
<CrazyLemon> jp..snapdragon 625.. fingerprint scanner.. moist resistant (?) :D
<CrazyLemon> alu body
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> pri monitorju ga hvalijo..no povsod ga hvalijo ampak so tudi mal kritični ker ni high class kamera :)
<CrazyLemon> upd kje pa je mikrofon pri tvojem avtoradiu?
<CrazyLemon> kr v sami enoti? ali je zunanja varianta?
<upd> zunanji, je bil zravn
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> se sliši ok?
<CrazyLemon> ni odmeva etc?
<upd> ja sliš se dobro zelo, lahko vse štelaš glasnost, echo cancellation, pa sensitivity
<upd> pa lahk polniš telefon prek usb'ja, pa da ti na radio imenik al pa sam vtipkaš številko
<dz0ny> http://io9.gizmodo.com/heres-the-first-look-at-hollywoods-new-version-of-tomb-1793678724
<jabuk> Here's the First Look at Hollywood's New Version of Tomb Raider Heroine Lara Croft 
<jabuk> The upcoming Tomb Raider movie is due out next March. This film’s iteration ofLara Croft is a dead ringer for her video game counterpart.
<upd> CrazyLemon, ta telefon ima mal rama ane
<CrazyLemon> upd če je 2/4gb mal pol...ja :)
<upd> 2 ali pa 3
<CrazyLemon> 2 al pa 4 :) vsaj taka je opcija v US of A
<CrazyLemon> 2GB/32GB ali 4GB/64GB
<upd> aja tu berem https://slo-tech.com/novice/t695026
<CrazyLemon> upd to je slo-tech..kdo pa Å¡e slo-tech bere
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g5_plus-8453.php
<jabuk> Motorola Moto G5 Plus - Full phone specifications
<CrazyLemon> 32/64 GB, 2/4 GB RAM; 32 GB, 3 GB RAM
<upd> yes i see
<upd> ql
<CrazyLemon> G5 pa 16/32 GB, 2/3 GB RAM
<CrazyLemon> ampak like i said..to je verjetno US market
<CrazyLemon> bo potrebno počakat na EU release
<CrazyLemon> ker EU naj bi imel tudi NFC
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko US ga definitivno ne bo imel
<CrazyLemon> enako velja pol tudi 2160p@30fps (USA)/ 1080p@30fps (EMEA)
<upd> ok
<dz0ny> .yt syria uters
<jabuk> Unborn Syrian baby, mother injured by shrapnel saved in emergency operation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya-0pbgYbeE
<CrazyLemon> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2017/03/28/https-na-spletiscu-ukc-ljubljana-je-zanic/
<dz0ny> meh
<jabuk> HTTPS na spletišču UKC Ljubljana je zanič » Pravokator - Zapisi in dokumenti iz področja prava, človekovih pravic in tehnologije.
<CrazyLemon> a ni žejn - hruške? :D
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5TBWxjnaIE
<jabuk> Unders – Syria - YouTube
<jabuk> Label : Sol Selectas Records Released : March 14, 2016 Country : Netherlands ☞ Sol Selectas Records Facebook: https://goo.gl/Urchfh ☞ Sol Selectas Records So...
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> .yt house of deer vimes
<jabuk> VIMES - House Of Deer (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3Z4WbqoOd0
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-29
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @29/03/2017 08:18:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+15.65+E
<dk_> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<dk_> kaj dogaja
<dk_> vse spi? al?
<CrazyLemon> žan še spi..drugi verjetno na kofeinski infuziji
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<idioterna> i don't do drugs
<CrazyLemon> do drugs do you?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39427026
<jabuk> Anger as US internet privacy law scrapped - BBC News
<jabuk> The House repeals rules requiring broadband providers to get permission before selling your web history.
<speed-> drugs mmm
<speed-> WO
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/jI1VkEl.mp4
<slax0r> baywatch, russia
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> hm, ne vem
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i'd watch that baywatch
<speed-> i'd also fap
<speed-> watch*
<speed-> grrr se vedno mi niso zrihtali interneta na vpn
<speed-> zdaj te ko 'delam' morem delat :D
<dz0ny> speed-: no no, sej lahko da no-route pa pol route subnet 0.0.0.0
<pitastrudl> kaj bi biu problem če mi grep noče nič returnat?
<pitastrudl> pač probavam grepat skozi en text fajl k je biu output od enga windows programa
<pitastrudl> sklepam da so neki characterji notr kar grep ne mara
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24273544/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Pastebin
<pitastrudl> nevem če ma veze header datoteke
<pitastrudl> sem probal grepat z '-a' argumentom but no dice
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a to grepaš?
<CrazyLemon> ta paste?
<zdobersek> bru
<zdobersek> ur file is encoded in UTF-16
<CrazyLemon>  grep "b.o.l" test.txt
<CrazyLemon> 000000a0  77 00 2e 00 62 00 6f 00  6c 00 68 00 61 00 2e 00  |w...b.o.l.h.a...|
<zdobersek> imo
<CrazyLemon> works for me
<zdobersek> wat een smartypants
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  ne ta paste
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj je pol point pasteja?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> to je sam header fajla
<pitastrudl> ja ni to kao header
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pač fajla ne bom pejstal
<zdobersek> skrt!
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> iconv -f utf-16 -t utf-8 works
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> dela
<pitastrudl> hvala zdobersek, maš en dank meme v dobrem
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> 40EUR prosm
<zdobersek> dank euros over dank memes any day
<pitastrudl> lahko na kredit?
<pitastrudl> 1 cent/mesec, brez obresti
<CrazyLemon> samo če imaš pika kartico!
<zdobersek> kolk je to, 4000 let?
<zdobersek> I'll allow it
<pitastrudl> noice
<zdobersek> ampak moram jt parkrat okol ene crne luknje
<zdobersek> ce ne bo to predolg trajal!
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<zdobbie> o lej
<zdobbie> kr mim mene je slo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDUUOt30TGA
<CrazyLemon> with a reason
<dz0ny> msev--: https://goo.gl/photos/cQe7QqftzPPbptyC9
<zdobbie> does it run mycroft tho
<metalcamp> speed- si tukaj?
<dz0ny> tkole se vid na svetlobi https://goo.gl/photos/CN8PPdWWUjy3z5E8A
<dz0ny> zdobbie: it does :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, to je ta Xiaomi?
<dz0ny> yep
<matjaz> focken nice!
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<napsy> dz0ny: ka mas to?
<dz0ny> https://goo.gl/photos/Z9njS8wbAbmG661x7 works
<dz0ny> napsy: xiaomi pace watch
<napsy> hudo
<napsy> kolk $ si dal?
<matjaz> dz0ny, tole je Android notification?
<dz0ny> 140€
<dz0ny> matjaz: yep
<dz0ny> napsy: https://nis-store.com/amazfit/xiaomi-amazfit-smartwatch-black/
<matjaz> na aliexpressu je trenutno 122 usd
<dz0ny> ja sej je cenej
<dz0ny> sam to je bl valid trgovec :)
<matjaz> eh, jest sm zaenkrat Å¡e vse pakete dobil :)
<matjaz> pa brez carine! *knocks on wood*
<idioterna> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20170329/IMG_2923.JPG
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/v-prometni-nesreci-v-ljubljani-umrli-dve-osebi.html
<jabuk> V prometni nesreči v Ljubljani umrli dve osebi
<jabuk> Po do zdaj znanih podatkih sta bila v nesreči udeležena voznika reševalnega vozila in motornega kolesa.
<yang> :(
<idioterna> motorna vozila pac
<zdobbie> fml sideways
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=219&t=17743
<CrazyLemon> Nodi!! :D
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja android je bl crap gor
<dz0ny> jaz dam native linux :)
<dz0ny> in je to to
<dz0ny> jutr spet dobim 3 pakete sigh
<dz0ny> sosedje me po moje že čudn gledajo
<idioterna> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaLjwSpZ6Cs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj si naroču
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če bi bil android gor..bi IMO mogu bit tudi kodi app
<CrazyLemon> ne pa 'Nodi' :D
<matjaz> ta "Nodi" ne obstajaž
<matjaz> tko je pomojem sam hecno poimenoval ta kitajski vmesnik
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/specna.jpg
<matjaz> jest sm pa tole včer dobu
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkuveBPhkII
<jabuk> alt-J - In Cold Blood (Official Audio) - YouTube
<jabuk> Caution: Contains Flashing Images From the forthcoming album RELAXER out June 2nd. Pre-order here: https://alt-j.lnk.to/RelaxerID THIS IS NOT THE OFFICIAL VI...
<zdobbie> wat een day
<CrazyLemon> +long
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: čelado za kolo pa neki za pucat, neke kamere , sm že mal pozabil k tolk časa hodi
<dz0ny> pa te playerje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uhh..zakaj si naročil čelado za kolo..to se pomeri v trgovini :)
<dz0ny> sej sem
<dz0ny> sam je ceneje na spetu pol :D
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<dz0ny> pa zdej sem odkril da so mi neki Å¡raufi ostal pol k sem sestavu kolo nazaj :D
<dz0ny> sounds worse than laptop
<CrazyLemon> a sam si sestavu kolo? :D
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> a si naroču kolo na internetu? :D
<dz0ny> sure
<CrazyLemon> you really do love your internetz :D
<dz0ny> i do
<CrazyLemon> my next bike will be from the internetz
<zdobbie> just 3d-print i
<zdobbie> it
<zdobbie> dang it, iTunes se kr ne distributirajo tanovga komada
<zdobbie> distribuirajo?
<CrazyLemon> http://road.cc/content/tech-news/185321-bastion-launches-3d-printed-titanium-and-carbon-fibre-road-bike
<jabuk> Bastion launches 3D printed titanium and carbon fibre road bike | road.cc
<jabuk> Australian bike brand Bastion Cycles will be debuting its state-of-the-art road race bike, which combines 3D printed titanium lugs with carbon fibre tubes, at the Bespoked UK Handbuilt show next week. 
<CrazyLemon> disturbirajo? :>
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Kk71y32.gifv
<jabuk> No hugs for dog
<dz0ny> k so itunes
<dz0ny> zdobbie: cak ti mas maca?
 * dz0ny IS LOOKING FOR THAT BAN COMMAND
<CrazyLemon> he does
<skyx> lol
<CrazyLemon> and windows!
<dz0ny> skyx: a si uspel dobit webcamp ticket?
<zdobbie> ma za dzubox ga mam
<skyx> dz0ny: pozabil da je danes :)
<skyx> sej ni blo se nobenga maila?
<dz0ny> it was
<dz0ny> zje je 60€  ticket
<skyx> uf pa res ... prevec ignoriram maile :)
<skyx> uff
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgJOi6INlKI
<skyx> sej jim privoscim da kej kesa naberejo ...
<skyx> dz0ny: ti si dobil?
<zdobbie> lmao
<dz0ny> skyx: nope
<CrazyLemon> tista na jutubih je danica ksela
<skyx> dz0ny: ti bo firma castila :P
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMhIUpl4bgQ
<jabuk> Paul Ryan reacts to Trump saying that "time for trivial fights is behind us" - YouTube
<dz0ny> maybe
<msev--> dz0ny, zakon tale ura :)
<msev--> dj probj kšne wear appe gor :D npr. ghostracerja
<Limona> http://i.imgur.com/TMLadsD.gif
<Limona> tole naredu :)
<zdobbie> Its* modular design
<zdobbie> to learn* and comprehend sentences
<Limona> oh whops
<Limona> to pa je ko ob 3h codas :D
<Limona> tista zvezdica na desno ko se obraca
<Limona> 10/10 :D
<yang> Å koda, da tud mi nimamo seksi predsednice piratske stranke
<yang> https://vimeo.com/80753751
<jabuk> Ancilla Tilia in Popoz HD on Vimeo
<jabuk> Ancilla in Popoz
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mydFes629og
<jabuk> Silicon Valley: Season 4 Trailer (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> It's going to be rad. Season 4 of Silicon Valley premieres April 23rd. Follow Silicon Valley: http://www.facebook.com/SiliconHBO http://www.instagram.com/Sil...
<Matthai> yang, a tale je predsednica Piratov? v kateri državi?
<yang> Nizozemska
<yang> Verjetno ji ne uide evropski parlament
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-30
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> hai
<idioterna> o
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ajde delat hitro hitro!
<slax0r> jebes delo
<speed-> +1
<pitastrudl> arbeit
<zdobbie> macht
<dz0ny> msev--: strava works perfect
<dz0ny> google fit tud
<speed-> nicht arbeit
<zdobbie> u getting fit?
<pitastrudl> fit gud
<pitastrudl> fit fud
<slax0r> 08:54      pitastrudl : arbeit
<slax0r> 08:57         zdobbie : macht
<slax0r> bom pa jaz rekel
<slax0r> FREI!
<speed-> slax0r to smo tebi pustili
<speed-> itak si komaj cakal :-)
<slax0r> tako
<slax0r> :)
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEPegrUMXaA
<jabuk2> [Hands-On] Samsung DeX - YouTube
<jabuk2> Currently compatible with Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+, Samsung DeX provides an Android-based, desktop-like experience that enables users to seamlessly access m...
<msev-> convergence mo-fo's
<msev-> dz0ny, pliz a loh sprobaš ghostracerja :D
<dz0ny> msev-: apk?
<msev-> bom dal ja :) sam morm domov pridt
<dz0ny> no :)
<dz0ny> ko bo
<msev-> ja :D ok :)
<msev-> a loh tut "Maps" k so kao offline mape?
<msev-> k je Å¡e beta
<dz0ny> a google maps?
<dz0ny> tist ne bo delal k je api-22 ura
<dz0ny> rabi bit 24
<msev-> ne maps
<msev-> čak ti dam link
<msev-> ej dz0ny a Graphana lahko uporablja tudi sqlite podatkovno bazo kot backend za svoje grafe?
<matjaz> gugl it
<msev-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.trackwear.maps
<jabuk2> Maps – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk2> Android Wear Zemljevid App, OpenStreetMap iz Mapbox. Podpora zemljevide brez povezave.
<msev-> evo dz0ny
<matjaz> dz0ny, a tale Amazfit podpira Android appe?!
<msev-> aja pa tut skompajlov jo je zame posebej za wear 1.5
<msev-> tko da pomoje da podpira tastar api
<msev-> dz0ny, tale je pa za wear 1.5 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-dG15SjpowpZ2N5Y19jNXhNT2c/view
<slax0r> speed-: kak je ram?
<slax0r> ze na poti v nemcijo?
<slax0r> ali bos jim senkal?
<speed-> je ze v nemciji
<speed-> moren preveriti ja :D
<speed-> OPa
<speed-> 30.03.2017	DE-26388		Vročitev pošiljke
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> aja zj ti bojo novega poslal ane
<msev-> dz0ny, dva appa bi k bi jih rad sprobal bi blo pa malo težje :D
<msev-> home companion pa mycroft android app :D
<msev->  msev  ~  Prejemi  adb install -r map-wear1-arm.apk
<msev-> error: more than one device/emulator
<msev-> - waiting for device -
<msev-> why
<msev->  msev  ~  Prejemi  adb devices
<msev-> List of devices attached
<msev-> 0b31012f02b1571d	device
<msev-> localhost:4444	device
<matjaz> ta localhost je emulator
<msev-> ta localhost je wear watch
<msev-> adb -s localhost:4444 install -r map-wear1-arm.apk  tkole sm zj poizkusu
<msev-> zj dela neki
<msev-> mogoče bo
<matjaz> mogoče pa ne
<speed-> mogoce pa ze je, pa neve :D
<msev-> dela dela
<msev-> vmesn rezultat je že pokazal
<msev-> sam še ciljna črta
<msev-> Success
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17°C @30.03.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 49%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:17, Kulminacija: 13:10:41, Sončni zahod: 19:31:05
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 12ur 40min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lol..fckin lies
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 20.8°C @30.03.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk2>    
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:47, Kulminacija: 13:11:08, Sončni zahod: 19:31:30
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 12ur 40min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 24 it is
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 20.1°C @30.03.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 35% jugovzhodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:48:00, Kulminacija: 13:08:55, Sončni zahod: 19:29:50
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 12ur 41min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> evo slax0r majo tam ze
<speed-> neki svabski wall of text sem dobo
<speed-> https://pastebin.com/cH056Rpw
<jabuk2> Sehr geehrter Kunde,gerne bestätigen wir Ihnen den Eingang IhrerReklamation - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> na ja, aber kanst du im Slovenisch getranslate?
<zdobbie> v glavenm
<zdobbie> glavnem
<zdobbie> jabuk2 tuli o novih wordpress releasih, o spacex launchih pa ne
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ne google translate pa zna
<speed-> ih kan niht dojč
<zdobbie> cakej, ta 'danasnji' relaunch se zacne ob pol cez polnoc
<zdobbie> fuck that
<slax0r> speed-: poslali ti bojo takoj ko bo mozno
<slax0r> menjava pa je njihova dobra volja, ni zakonsko obvezujoca
<slax0r> ce si sam poskodoval te bojo skasirali
<slax0r> legal shit
<speed-> ne ne sem ze pital
<speed-> pa sem dobo odgovor v normalnem jeziku
<speed-> ka bluzijo :)
<speed-> The RAM was defect and we will send you a new one.
<speed-> Unfortunately the article is not in stock, as soon as it is here we will send it to you.
<speed-> evo to je tak tezko napisat? :)
<slax0r> you'd think
<speed-> fah se 30min
<speed-> te pa gtfojamo!
<slax0r> kaj bos doma
<slax0r> doma vse poznas
<slax0r> danes sem bil blizu vas spet
<speed-> pa ka te ne prides
<slax0r> zjutraj
<slax0r> te ko se ti spis
<slax0r> na tricetrt
<slax0r> kaj si te naj z tabo zacnem? :D
<speed-> ka tricetrt
<speed-> 07:02 sem bil ze v pisarni danes!
<speed-> ti pa me sinfas .d
<slax0r> nekdo te more :D
<speed-> ce bi meli delavec meseca
<speed-> bi samo moje slike visele
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> na wall of shame? :D
<speed-> fame
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> speed-: ves za kako parcelo poceni ge?
<CrazyLemon> twas not the fastest ride
<CrazyLemon> twas quite windy
<CrazyLemon> twas quite warm..twas awesome
<CrazyLemon> prvič letos v kratkih
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/104074-ashes-singularity-gets-amd-ryzen-performance-update/
<jabuk2> Ashes of the Singularity gets AMD Ryzen performance update- CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk2> Tests show an impressive 31 per cent framerate uplift at 1440p, 27 per cent at 1080p.
<zdobbie> 1440p? u sirius?
<zdobbie> whatisgoingon
<skyx> https://livestream.com/zivo/Ruby-Meetup/videos/152989229
<jabuk2> Ruby Meetup on Livestream
<CrazyLemon> matjaz si slišal kdaj za funtech.si? :)
<CrazyLemon> oh..janez gave me kudos
<CrazyLemon> well kudos to you janez for giving kudos to me!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/847234628935012355
<jabuk2> Linus Tech Tips on Twitter: "Ryzen 5 chips arrived today!! https://t.co/RYQbVdHf6B"
<zdobbie> quick, throw it on the floor
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-31
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> hya
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobersek> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/so-kolesarji-ogrozena-cloveska-vrsta-so-438524
<jabuk> So kolesarji ogrožena človeška vrsta? So! - siol.net
<jabuk> Mnogi avtomobilski šoferji preprosto ne zmorejo dojeti dejstva, da cesta ni (vedno) samo njihova, da so sami zavarovani v pločevini, medtem ko je kole...
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> kolesarji ste idioti...nekateri...sorry
<speed-> +1
<slax0r> glih tak kot pesci
<slax0r> vcasih se vprasam ce nekaterim zivlenje smrdi
<slax0r> ne vem no, nisem se nikoli ne z kolesom pa ne pes kar zavil na cesto brez da bi se preprical ce se pelje kak avto
<slax0r> eni pa kar, BAM skoci gor, se zapelje prek
<slax0r> ABS pa ze skripa
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sem slišal ja
<matjaz> y?
<speed-> slax0r samo ovi na specialkah :p
<zdobbie> TWO OF THEM
<msev-> dz0ny, kok cajta ti pol zdrži una ura :D
<msev-> a z sqliteom nemorš graphane uporablat
<zdobbie> grafanu?
<msev-> grafanu kafanu
<metalcamp_> msev-: http://docs.grafana.org/installation/configuration/
<msev-> aha pol zgleda lahko
<msev-> sam zakaj vsi influxdb uporabljajo
<msev-> metalcamp_, ampak a je to db za podatke ki jih graphiraš? :D
<metalcamp_> zgleda ja
<metalcamp_> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/grafana/grafana/master/conf/sample.ini
<metalcamp_> kaj je narobe z influxdb?
<msev-> nč
<msev-> sam za sqlite najdem na netu več tutorialov kko jo spravt na RAM
<msev-> pa take fore
<msev-> čeprov še ne vem čist točn
<metalcamp_> če nočeš "uničevati" sd kartice hostaj influxdb nekje drugje
<metalcamp_> če imaš bazo samo v RAMu jo kljub temu moraš vsake toliko nekam zapisat, drugače v primeru izpada el. energije ostaneš brez vseh podatkov
<dz0ny> msev-: se kr na prvem charge :)
<dz0ny> prav da se en dan
<dz0ny> torej ~3dni
<msev-> uf sick
<dz0ny> pa 1h kolesarjenja
<dz0ny> torej gps + hr
<msev-> super super
<msev-> a je težko portat app k je na < wear 2 na wear 2...ker npr en app Home Companion ga ne bo več razvijal developer naprej...in pol čez par let če bojo ful boljše wear ure z daljšim časom baterije vseen nebi rd zgubu tega appa :)
<speed-> ah kje, to tu samo vrzi link pa ti pubeci portajo
<speed-> itak nevejo ka bi delali :D
<metalcamp_> true dat
<metalcamp_> msev-:  speed- ti bo pomagal :>
<speed-> itak
<msev-> sj zj še nerabm mogoče čez par let ko zamenjam uro :D
<msev-> če bo kšna android wear s tako baterijo kot jo ma ta amazefit :)
<msev-> no al pa če bom lahko sprobal vse appe ki si jih želim enkrat na dz0ny-jevi uri :D...ga bom peljal na pico :D
<dz0ny> sounds like kidnapping to me :D
<speed-> ovi hoce na tebi svoje appe probat
<speed-> sounds kinky :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: surprise adoption
<msev-> mogoče bom ratal potem dz0nyjev prodigee
<dz0ny> .aptf openssl/opensslv.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/wolfssl/openssl/opensslv.h > libwolfssl-dev [not ppc64el]
<jabuk> /usr/include/openssl/opensslv.h > libssl-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/cyassl/openssl/opensslv.h > libwolfssl-dev [not ppc64el]
<dz0ny> .yt kasabian comeback kid
<jabuk> Kasabian - Comeback Kid @ Sydney Opera House https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUzdHEwBLQ0
<matjaz> .yt pendulum in flames
<jabuk> Pendulum Self Vs Self In Flames HD 1080P https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZGJrYPMkNI
<matjaz> you're welcome
<CrazyLemon> 1080p?!? what are we? on fiber?
<idioterna> oatmeal is high on fiber
<zdobbie> -> /
<zdobbie> .yt high on potenuse
<jabuk> Key & Peele - High On Potenuse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1tsGGz-Qw0
<metalcamp_> .apt libreoffice-headless
<metalcamp_> .apt libreoffice
<jabuk> libreoffice-base-core {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libreoffice-base {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libreoffice-accessodf {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libreoffice {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<Matthai> weboob/xenial,xenial 1.1-1 all - CLI applications to interact with websites
<Matthai> lol
<CrazyLemon> .apt weboob
<jabuk> weboob-qt {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> python-weboob-core {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> python-weboob {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> weboob {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<CrazyLemon> ste gledali spacex laungh? twas pretty awesome
<metalcamp_> nope
<metalcamp_> recap pls
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, we-boob :->
<CrazyLemon> that was the recap 'twas pretty awesome'
<CrazyLemon> Matthai we-boob..you-boob and zdobbie man-boob
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ https://youtu.be/xfNO571C7Ko?t=1513
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: za starostnika si dost otrocji!
<zdobbie> kar ni vedno slabo tbh
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ikr
<CrazyLemon> old heart young penis or smth ?
<CrazyLemon> ah..young soul!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: thx
<metalcamp_> will check
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ long story long
<CrazyLemon> prvič so ponovno uporabili raketo falcon 9
<metalcamp_> and it went kaboom?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ nope
<CrazyLemon> twas pretty awesome
<CrazyLemon> i told you that already
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ https://youtu.be/xfNO571C7Ko?t=1699 evo če te zanima samo erected falcon 9
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/17635255_1334721846610180_676874769557639038_o.jpg?oh=1f6a931c1fbea8d6039e26c74b08c80f&oe=59625124
<CrazyLemon> samo na pof++ani obali
<CrazyLemon> en..pas za kolesarje
<idioterna> nice
<CrazyLemon> dva pa za pešce
<CrazyLemon> in what universe is that nice?!
<idioterna> cist ok je
<CrazyLemon> tebi..ker se ne voziš po kolesarski :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja pa se se ti nehej vozit po kolesarski
<idioterna> pejt cikcak, tko k js
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/so-kolesarji-ogrozena-cloveska-vrsta-so-438524
<jabuk> So kolesarji ogrožena človeška vrsta? So! - siol.net
<jabuk> Mnogi avtomobilski šoferji preprosto ne zmorejo dojeti dejstva, da cesta ni (vedno) samo njihova, da so sami zavarovani v pločevini, medtem ko je kole...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce mas acc za komentirat loh un moj video prlimas
<idioterna> k kaze kako se pravilno kolesari po ljubljani
<zdobbie> 'pravilno' is relative
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mam..sam ne želim bit povezan s tvojimi videi :P
<zdobbie> mas law-oriented 'pravilno' pa survival-oriented 'pravilno'
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej ne bi bil
<idioterna> a ti dam link
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ni treba :D
<zdobbie> pocas mi ze gre na jetra, k se modeli prisvaljkajo mim mene z 10cm prostora
<idioterna> zdobbie: noodle!
<zdobbie> jst dobrovoljnez pa se tisim na robno crto
<idioterna> https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/10/18/cyclist-says-his-pool-noodle-makes-toronto-streets-safer-for-him.html?campaign_id=A100
<jabuk> Cyclist says his pool noodle makes Toronto streets safer for him | Toronto Star
<jabuk> Warren Huska attached a noodle to his bike in 2015 and drivers have been affording him more space ever since.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/31/eff-verizon-will-install-spyware-on-all-its-android-phones/
<jabuk> EFF: Verizon will install spyware on all its Android phones
<jabuk> Who'd have thought that just days after the house rolled back privacy protections for internet users, ISPs would take advantage? The EFF did, pointing out that...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its simple..really
<CrazyLemon> več placa ko jim daš..več ga vzamejo
<CrazyLemon> zato se zelo redko vozim čist ob robu..pa tudi cesta je obupna v večini primerov tko da itak cikcakam tam 0.5-1m od roba
<zdobbie> vcasih sem bil kr pogumen pa se postavu sred pasu, ce sem vidu, da clovk ne more dost varno prehitet
<idioterna> dej mi pol posod
<idioterna> user/pass
<idioterna> bom js pejstnu un url
<zdobbie> talking of noodle, jst ga nimam, me je pa vcerej prehitel nek passat, s katerega je na desni strani odbijaca neka guma stran visela
<zdobbie> noodle-like
<CrazyLemon> idioterna prek oautha je..tko da no go
<zdobbie> sam da bi me stvar konkretno spekla po gambah, ce bi bla dost dolga in bi on z dost hitrosti mim uletel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | <zdobbie>: talking of noodle, jst ga nimam
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<jabuk> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<idioterna> nej pa kdo drug nalep
<zdobbie> ja, nice out-of-context quote
<zdobbie> I expected nothing less
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> kako poslušat podcast na androidu?
<CrazyLemon> eni pravijo google play music ampak tam ni nobene možnosti
<dz0ny> Spotify :)
<CrazyLemon> sm zdownloadal direkt mp3 pa je to bilo to
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. moto g5+ sounds like my next phone!
<CrazyLemon> zadnja potrditev je bila v podcastu :D
<zdobbie> kterem podcastu?
<CrazyLemon> odbita do bita
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: afaik val202 nekatere vsebine nalaga tudi na itunes
<metalcamp> sicer pa, od kdaj se v tej oddaji ukvarjajo s primerjavo telefonov?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp odkar je anže sovoditelj
<CrazyLemon> monitorjev anže :)
<metalcamp> aja
<metalcamp> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580663.html?wid=3
<jabuk> Khadas Vim An Open Source TV Box AP6255 802.11b / n / g / ac WiFi-61.60 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$61.60 + free shipping, buy Khadas Vim An Open Source TV Box AP6255 802.11b / n / g / ac WiFi online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> more tv boxes!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/regional.si/videos/1269755593142694/
<jabuk> Regional - Da ne bo nepotrebne slabe volje in nesreč so na...
<jabuk> Da ne bo nepotrebne slabe volje in nesreč so na Občini Izola pripravili kratek video z navodili za varno uporabo obalne ceste. Delite video s prijatelji,...
<CrazyLemon> so f*cking dumb..SO F**KING DUMB!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfRqNAhAe6c
<jabuk> Autonomous Nissan Leaf | Fully Charged - YouTube
<jabuk> Our first ride in a fully autonomous car on public roads in the UK. Nissan very kindly arranged this experience, I'd particularly like to that Tetsuya Iijima...
<CrazyLemon> nissan obvlada zadevo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNOllWX-2aE
<jabuk> Introducing Google Gnome - YouTube
<jabuk> The smart yard has finally arrived -- Meet Google Gnome. See how Gnome can transform your yard: https://g.co/googlegnome. (Netflix streaming membership requi...
<matjaz> so se že začele 1. april pizdarije vidim
<matjaz> smh
<matjaz> jutri me ni
<CrazyLemon> where u goin' boy
<matjaz> goin shootin'
<CrazyLemon> ce odpres google maps app
<CrazyLemon> lahk igras pacmana :)
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/j7dkj4zzcqoy.jpg
<matjaz> lul
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-01
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jutri grem mogoce loh posnet kako se NE vozi po tisti obalni cesti
<pitastrudl> pa glih jutr me ni na obali
<pitastrudl> ;(
<pitastrudl> bi se lahko dobili pa rekli kako
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon me itak ne mara
<pitastrudl> </3
<yang> Evo še dobr, da vsaj en v bloku redno radio veseljak posluša, je sosed dobil dve karti za avto sejem, pa sem šu lahk z njim
<yang> pršparal 8 eur
<yang> gneča pa taka
<yang> da si se komi premikal med unimi nagnetenimi avti
<msev-> haha google gnome
<CrazyLemon> idioterna poshareaj video :)
<CrazyLemon> bo pa jutri slabo vreme..vsaj enkrat popoldne naj bi se poslabšalo
<CrazyLemon> or not..weatherpro nič ne kaže da se bo
<CrazyLemon> todays ride was tough
<CrazyLemon> noge mal čutim
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17554348_1376899695708512_467461133463636986_n.jpg?oh=a9100bb06e5f49177ff2c41221983286&oe=599243F4
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ05iAuIAlc
<jabuk> British entrepreneur invents, builds and files patent for Iron Man-like flight suit - YouTube
<jabuk> Gravity is a British human propulsion technology start-up. Our mission is to re-imagine the future of manned flight. Here are our last 12 months. Find out mo...
<msev-> pismo kako slabo
<msev-> pa hotu sm it na begunjščico
<msev-> :(
<yang> idioterna: http://imgur.com/a/OAqPG
<idioterna> koncno hud marketing
<idioterna> grem kr na bicikl pa enga zmazat
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-02
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/leyrer/status/847816162557689857
<jabuk> Martin Leyrer on Twitter: "Repeat after me: RAID is no Backup! https://t.co/81GsovPpgs"
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<dz0ny> .radr
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> git fit
<CrazyLemon> or die tryin'?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i gave you kudos sam zato ker omenjaš čevapčiče!
<zdobbie> thanks
<zdobbie> I gues
<zdobbie> s
<zdobbie> #RVV maste po TV
<zdobbie> cobbles, but uphill
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kok časa do finish line?
<CrazyLemon> coz..čevapčiči soon
<zdobbie> 162km, ~3h40
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kakšne izkušnje s termoreflektivno folijo za okna? :)
<skyx> lp
<dz0ny> strava kaput
<skyx> dz0ny: blog.hot-horse.si/imamo-novega-sodelavca-spoznajte-hothorse-asistenta/
<skyx> medtem ko Strava ne dela se lahko informiras kaj bos jedel :D
<dz0ny> lol
<skyx> sploh nv kako delujejo teli chatboti, sam glede na tega je ko da bi mu neke tage dolocit in pol na to ve kaj odpisat
<skyx> ker ce ga vprasas ce je mozno narociti nic ne odgovori :)
<skyx> vcasih pa rabi 5-10s da odpise
<skyx> u lej odgovoril je :P
<CrazyLemon> strava normalno dela! :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nice race
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny evo.. zdaj k stravo uporabljaš boš mogu kupit neki takega http://eu.wahoofitness.com/gps-elemnt-bolt
<zdobbie> jo
<CrazyLemon> pravkar ugotovil da je define R5 en mau prevelik za trenutno mizo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ste pa kr vrocekrvni
<idioterna> na kalu
<skyx> a se kej dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna smo? kal ni na obali
<CrazyLemon> skyx nedelja se dogaja..torej ne :)
<skyx> vceri sem bil v tvojih koncih :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx js tudi
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sm Å¡e vedno :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol 200€
<dz0ny> rather not
<dz0ny> evo moj boj danes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvW0EVUSE7U
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni lol..to je cheap v primerjavi z drugimi napravami, ki ponujajo enako funkcionalnost
<CrazyLemon> pa še cela stvar je aerodinamična!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to sebe prepričuješ? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha..en mal :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne ne
<CrazyLemon> nimam power metera tko da ne :)
<CrazyLemon> mi je  pa všeč tale vaš makadam..lih prav za kako CX kolo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol..zakaj se tako čudno oglašaš? :D ~40'
<dz0ny> haha, tist je bil medved :D
<CrazyLemon> sure :D kr fejst sopihaš :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne pretiravat..pol hitro zasovražiš zadevo :D
<dz0ny> sure iamm ture preveč kil, pa no kondicije
<dz0ny> zdej mi je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj nisi raje s pixlom snemal? :)
<dz0ny> za 30€ je tole cist zakon
<dz0ny> me zanima kolk bo yt stabiliziral
<CrazyLemon> no..zakon ni :D its watchable..to je pa vse :D
<dz0ny> če se ne bom naveličal bom vzel gopro sessions
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa imaš za eno kolo? :)
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/CkHIOo4
<jabuk> It's no joke. - Imgur
<jabuk> A .jpg image . It's no joke.
<CrazyLemon> link u s
<CrazyLemon> us*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz haha :D
<matjaz> dobra ja
<matjaz> tale tud
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/xhtan8iwq5py.jpg
<dz0ny> matjaz: lol, you? or random?
<matjaz> random!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz is open source..he's not random!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cheap hardtail https://www.xplorerlife.hr/bicikli/bicikli-i-romobili/mtb-26/bicikl-mtb-xpert-vertigo-s5.html
<msev-> evo dons sm bil pa na Spodnjem Plotu :D
<msev-> ampak po ta lahki ne ferati
<msev-> k si Å¡e nism pl.pasa kupu pa sam.vr.kompleta
<dz0ny> a ni Å¡e sneg?
<msev-> uf dz0ny si se kr namuču v hrib
<msev-> dz0ny, ja je sneg
<msev-> a pol je strava nehala delat na amazefitu?
<msev-> so api posodobil?
<msev-> a kdo obvlada Tasker
<msev-> kko povežem "shake" od mobitela z tem da se en plugin za tasker zalaufa
<msev-> pač mqtt plugin
<dz0ny> msev-: strava je bla down :)
<msev-> aja aja
<msev-> a amazefit je pa Å¡e kr amaze
<dz0ny> Å¡e kr
<dz0ny> edin baterija je 2.5dni
<dz0ny> verjetn lahko kaj stisnem ven če wifi/bt/inf hr dam stran
<dz0ny> pa wear ni
<dz0ny> tko da ne morš nč tistega poganjat
<dz0ny> lahko pa navadne android appe
<dz0ny> msev-: dereze + čevlji?
<dz0ny> oz kake čevlje maš
<msev-> brez derez k je blo doable...čevlji so bli gojzarji, mel sm pa palce
<msev-> kko pa scalea UI če se navadne poganja :D
<msev-> pol popoldan sm Å¡u pa Å¡e na Worthersee chillaxing
<msev-> dz0ny, ful ornk ta kolesarska tura pa ful se spreminja pokrajina :)đ
<dz0ny> všeč mi je kr je dokaj adrenalinska pot, parkart jo še po glavi dobiš od kake veje :D
<dz0ny> drgač pa ja k prideš na vrh si na 900m
<dz0ny> in je skor druga vegetacija
<msev-> najs.. sam pismo pomoje še rabm kolesarsko kondicijo nevem če sm sposobn tkole v hrib gont
<msev-> a obstaja kšna pot k je vmes med unimi traili za mtb pa med normalnimi
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: evo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/highway-on-fire-1.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/highway-on-fire-2.jpg
<idioterna> taki ste!
<msev-> kdo je pa to slikal?
<idioterna> ja js
<idioterna> z bicikla
<msev-> a si bil kr na avtocesti?
<msev-> al je tok bliz tastara cesta
<msev-> nimam občutka ke je spelana tastara cesta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm..sj za ta denar dobiš tudi pri nas hardtaile
<CrazyLemon> msev- tole je pod kozino
<CrazyLemon> oziroma nad črnim kalom
<idioterna> ja, do tja je prsu revez, ko si molotovko nanjga vrgu pr kalu :)
<msev-> ql
<msev-> haha
<msev-> zle bom pa jedu piškote samo iz banane :D
<msev-> banana predstavlja testo :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 320 sem dal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja..pol ni to ta cena kot na linku.. pol je pa kul za to ceno :D
<dz0ny> very, disk zavore ma in kr sm gledal tle je blo vse nad 500
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> se tudi pri nas dobi za nižjo ceno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: show me :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/gorsko-kolo-specialized-pitch-650b-2016-p-17150.html
<dz0ny> also DPD dsotavlja iz hr v si in obratno
<CrazyLemon> recimo
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da voziš M velikost
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tole ni blo 14 dni nazaj
<dz0ny> je pa zgleda čist isto
<dz0ny> nč ne piše teža
<dz0ny> 13kg ma moj
<CrazyLemon> ma tam nekje so
<CrazyLemon> 12+ :)
<CrazyLemon> sj teža je kul
<CrazyLemon> se navadiš da na to težo
<dz0ny> nastavitev prednapetosti
<CrazyLemon> -da
<CrazyLemon> pa potem k kupiš neki lažjega
<CrazyLemon> gre k raketa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> kera je pa najbl "scenic" kolesarska ruta
<dz0ny> moj ma Å¡e lock za vilice
<msev-> al pa tko top izbor 3 npr.
<CrazyLemon> js sm več let vozu hardtaila z 13+kg
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko so drugi bili na cestnih
<CrazyLemon> tko dobiš največ kondicije :d
<CrazyLemon> msev- pri nas ..definitivno mangart
<msev-> sam tut najbl zajeban ane
<CrazyLemon> no pain no gain :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/nste100.jpg damn
<zdobbie> 1. be a woman
<zdobbie> 2. there's a chance
<CrazyLemon> miaw
<matjaz> o ja, cara <3
<CrazyLemon> cara e cara!
<dz0ny> Crazy https://i.redd.it/54hao3gyq5py.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni to crazy..thats hot
<msev-> omg ta ženska je pravljična
<CrazyLemon> those boobs right?!
<msev-> ne una prejšnja slika drgač :D
<msev-> cel paket je amaze
<CrazyLemon> what kind of a package were you looking at?!
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-26
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp> jutro
<b4d> hi
<zdobbie> hi
<b4d> damn, ce ni akademska sfera (msev) aktivna ni nic tukaj :D
<slax0r> ne klici hudica
<b4d> :D
<speed-> HAIL !!
<msev-> I was summoned :D
<msev-> mal me je ura zjebala sm pršu eno uro kasnej v službo :D
<msev-> drgač pa top vikend...salsa festival v Puli, plesal z najjaćimi macami prov slabo da nism nč slikal kako so ble upedenane :D
<b4d> msev-: a dej nic ne mislis na nas
<b4d> namesto da nam pokazes zdej potopisno predavanje
<b4d> safari
<msev-> ma ja sj to...edin eno sm naredu tko k se več folka vid sam je preveč temno
<msev-> in ni kul
<msev-> fak bolane so ble, in vsaka pleše s tabo ker je tipov itak tok mal da se nemorjo zmišljevat :D
<b4d> pa se ne znajo te zavrnit, ker ne znajo slovensko
<b4d> amazing
<msev-> #brophilosophy
<msev-> sj mogoč bojo kje objavlene - Salsa istriana festival :D
<b4d> ajde ce kej najdes prilepi
<b4d> da ne iscemo
<speed-> 10:39] <msev-> fak bolane so ble, in vsaka pleše s tabo ker je tipov itak tok mal da se nemorjo zmišljevat :D
<speed-> haha dobra
<idioterna> a pa si se kej nalezu
<msev-> žal ne
<msev-> pr eni sm bi bliz sam kle na plesnih se kr ne znajdem da bi jih povabu na pjačo
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to hotu
<msev-> ma ena me je pršla prov iskat pa ful dolg je plesala z mano
<msev-> tko ene Å¡tiri komade
<msev-> tko da je  zihr kj hotla...pa se nism zrajtal :D
<idioterna> "prejaka mi je ova buka, ajde idemo malo prosetat uz obalu"
<msev-> ja nekak tko :D
<msev-> bi mogu izvest
<msev-> simpl stavk :D
<b4d> :D
<jabuk2> M 1.9 > 18.km  J od OBREŽJA @26/03/2018 12:18:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.62+E
<msev-> sasa84, kje si miška :D
<msev-> vsaj eni loh tko rečem :D
<msev-> tut če je virtualna :D
<msev-> nema veze
<speed-> msev- pizda ti materna
<speed-> tam si usred pickovja
<speed-> ti pa tak
<metalcamp> lol
<idioterna> speed-: kaj pa nisi su poleg, sej ti je reku da ful manjka tipov
<speed-> nisem tega mislo
<speed-> tam na faksu
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> meh, kemicarke
<msev-> speed-, ma probov sm dve spoznat in sta mi takoj povedale da mata tipe :)
<msev-> zj mam še eno potencialno k mi je tko ful všeč ker je ful geekinja ma rada discovery channel pa te fore...sam ful jo je strah vsega, plezanja, smučanja itd :D tko da bi me mogla od spodaj opazovat pri the aktivnostih :D
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> msev-, živjo miško
<sasa84> ;)
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> dan
<upd> nekaj me zanima če kupim večji ekran pa imam isto resolucijo, a bom videl več al bodo zadeve samo večje
<sasa84> hello e1e in idioterna
<CrazyLemon> " ker je ful geekinja ma rada discovery channel"
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> nice one :D
<e1e> a ve kdo zakaj mi windowsi nočjo bolj skrčit c diska, pa kako bi to najlažje spremenila?
<CrazyLemon> e1e skrči ga iz ubuntuja/živega cdja/usbja
<e1e> a potem, ne bo jamru, da ne gre?
<e1e> to dam pod opcijo po mer?
<e1e> *meri?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja
<CrazyLemon> ali pa zalaufaš ubuntu in izbereš preizkus
<CrazyLemon> pa potem tam v orodju Diski
<CrazyLemon> zmanjšaš windows disk
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<jabuk2> HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> e1e ^
<e1e> aha v live načinu je tud GParted prisoten
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/digisvet/novice/na-primorskem-se-je-zgodil-rop-ki-je-bil-samo-se-vprasanje-casa-463354
<jabuk2> Na Primorskem se je zgodil rop, ki je bil samo še vprašanje časa - siol.net
<jabuk2> V noči na ponedeljek so vlomili v poslovne prostore podjetja v Komnu ter ukradli več kot sto računalniških grafičnih kartic in nekaj druge o...
<e1e> CrazyLemon torej je najbolje zdej skrčit particijo z Gparted, potem zagnat windowse, pa če vse dela pol dalje urejat?
<CrazyLemon> e1e yup.. mislim če ne dela pol itak je prepozno ane :D
<CrazyLemon> backup your data first :)
<e1e> če je nov pc, ki je pršu z windowsi, nič uporabnega ni gor
<e1e> ja upam, do bo delal, ker drugač bom mela še več problemov...
<e1e> it works :)
<CrazyLemon> yay  :)
<e1e> a zdej bi lahko tud druge stvari na tak način naredla, kr z live usb, al kar med instalacijo?
<CrazyLemon> katere druge stvari
<e1e> eno ntfs particijo, pa root, swap in home
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ne vem kako installer zmanjša ntfs particije.. če je varen kot gparted
<e1e> ok, bom kr z gparted, mi je čist ok
<sasa84> e1e, CrazyLemon je zelo prijazen :D
<e1e> Ja vem sasa84 ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lies..all lies
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj dam tak kjer piše Create as: Primary, Logical al extended partition?
<sasa84> a delaš home, swap, / ?
<e1e> ne, prvo rabim Å¡e eno ntfs particijo
<CrazyLemon> e1e lahko daš primary
<e1e> ok, kaj pa potem "naslednje"?
<e1e> A primary je tist ko lahko imaš sam 4?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tako
<e1e> kako pa potem dam te za linux?
<CrazyLemon> e1e enako..samo da jih formatiraš v ext4
<e1e> CrazyLemon sam windows je že ustvaru ene druge particje, to ne šteje zravn the primary?
<CrazyLemon> e1e kere druge..sam dve bi mogla met.. ntfs pa ntfs
<CrazyLemon> windows pa tvoj plac za datoteke
<CrazyLemon> pa prazn plac
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon te so: efi system partition, Microsoft reserved partition (tu zravn je klicaj), basic data partition (c:), prazn in basic data partition (label winre_drv)
<CrazyLemon> e1e thats fine
<e1e> Success! :) Hvala CrazyLemon, jutri pa inštaliram Ubuntu MATE gor :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e congrats! :)
<upd> am
<upd> 500 get requestov moram naredit čim hitreje
<upd> zdej stran mi jih dopušča 3000 na 5 minut
<upd> torej 10 na sekundo
<upd> kaj bi bilo dobro tu naredi kak queue
<idioterna> upd: mal vec povej o tem kaj moras nardit
<idioterna> a jih ne mores vzporedno delat?
<upd> jah 500 kovancev je tu je recimo za enega https://www.okcoin.com/api/v1/ticker.do?symbol=btc_usd
<upd> ampak piše
<upd> 1. Request limits
<upd> Each IP can send maximum of 3000 https requests within 5 minutes. If the 3000 limit is exceeded, the system will automatically block the IP for one hour. After that hour, the IP will be automatically unfrozen.
<upd> zdej rad bi dobival zadnjo ceno čim hitreje
<idioterna> aha jah
<idioterna> mej vec ipjev s katerih vleces podatke
<upd> zdej imam tko timer 2 sekundi, se izvede loop zanka čez vse, request se naredi če je bil prejšni že vrnjen, če pa ni še bil pa počaka 5 sekund
<upd> ne to ne pride v poštev
<upd> razmišlam, ker tud z to mojo opcijo jih dela po 50-100 naenkrat
<upd> da bi pač timer dal razližen po 10 kovancev skupaj
<upd> se pravi prvih 10 ima timeout 1, drugih 10 pa 2 sekundi itd
<upd> sam tu bi bil spet problem, ker kdaj ni odgovora in bi se spet pomešal
<upd> pač butast imajo ker ne moreš več simbolov dat v en batch
<upd> sej sem jih delal po 500 vsako sekundo pa me niso blokiral, sam vidim da sploh responda ne dobim, vrjetno filtitrajo
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-27
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<slax0r> kruh in fizou
<sasa84> pirhi pa potica slax0r !
<slax0r> ti kar mej potico, meni pa daj sunko :)
<sasa84> :\
<msev-> kok bedno ena me je frendzonala :D
<slax0r> oh noes
<slax0r> sasa84: zakaj si taksna do ubogega msev-a? :/
<msev-> ah ona bi me že zdavnaj če ma tipa :D tko da za njo sploh ni dileme :D
<CrazyLemon> naj te taka malenkost kot je njen tip ne ustavi!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6428.91, low: 6235.00, high: 6745.77, bid: 6417.44, ask: 6429.00
<jabuk2> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 371.479392378 (0.0581107 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> poor eth
<slax0r> dayum
<slax0r> crypto is dead
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/na-brdu-bo-evropska-konferenca-o-verizenju-blokov/184805/
<jabuk2> Na Brdu bo Evropska konferenca o veriženju blokov | Monitor
<jabuk2> V sredo 11. aprila, se bo v Kongresnem centru Brdo pri Kranju odvijal prviEvropski blockchain vrh(European Blockchain Summit), ki ga organizira slovensko...
<slax0r> I know :P
<CrazyLemon> a greš?!?!
<CrazyLemon> tanja bivic bo tam!
<slax0r> bitch I might
<CrazyLemon> bitch you should
<sasa84> msev-, lohk gremo v 3!
<sasa84> slax0r, a sem Å¡e vedno grda?
<slax0r> sasa84: super si ;)
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> xoxo al kako že to gre :D
<slax0r> sasa84: saj ves kako prakticirava na private *wink* *wink* *nudge* *nudge*
<sasa84> *blush*
<sasa84> khm... a jutr bo dež?
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> ehm..ne vem
<slax0r> upam da ne
<slax0r> sem avto opral
<msev-> sasa84> msev-, lohk gremo v 3! -> could be an option :D
<msev-> for whatever activity you had in mind
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> am... tko bl Å¡portna
<slax0r> badminton
<msev-> ja to sm za sam napet morm lopar :D
<msev-> da te namaham :D
<msev-> zakaj te bedaki iz gugla nemorjo nardit take wear ure k bi zdržala tok dolg k amazefit
<CrazyLemon> prvi servis za kolo opravljen z odliko \o/
<CrazyLemon> sam mi je hotu Å¡e dodat novo verigo pa nove gume.. but i aint no fool
<CrazyLemon> ko smo/sem že pri temu.. kako vem katero verigo kupit ? :)
<sasa84> msev-, ne vem, če bi me namahu v badmintonu ...
<sasa84> jaz ga bom tud 1x zdej mogla pelat do čerina... po enmu letu mam servis
<sasa84> v glavnem miške...jaz zdej šibam
<sasa84> ciao xoxo
<sasa84> mwa mwa, Å¡nof Å¡nof
 * sasa84 rukne slax0r "ej, midva ..." ;)
<sasa84> zbogom!
 * sasa84 quit CrazyLemon nima za burek
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> +s
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ta pravo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r that was my assumption as well.. thank you for confirming it
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: glad to be of help
<e1e> hello
<e1e> eno vprašanje, a so to pravilne nastavitve za namestitev ubuntu MATE? http://shrani.si/f/1V/r2/4B0sWyNM/imag7395.jpg  Tudi spodaj ko piše Naprava za namestitev...?
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nc ne zgleda zlo narobe
<idioterna> bo pa windows diske zmanjsalo
<idioterna> ce prov razumem
<e1e> kako zmanjšalo?
<idioterna> ja windowsi so ponavadi cez cel disk
<idioterna> in installer jih zmanjsa
<e1e> aja, to sem jih včeri jaz zmanjšala
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo zmanjšalo windows diske
<CrazyLemon> zgleda v redu
<CrazyLemon> sam čemu je tist 1gb ntfs particija?
<CrazyLemon> a je to tista windows particija s klicajem? :D
<e1e> hehe nevem bom potem pogledla, bla je že nareta...morm zdej it, pridem nazaj čez kake 2 uri, lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/jansa-bo-moral-novinarki-zaradi-zaljivega-tvita-placati-6-000-evrov/450151
<jabuk2> Janša bo moral novinarki zaradi žaljivega tvita plačati 6.000 evrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk2> Janez Janša bo moral novinarki Radiotelevizije Slovenija Eugeniji Carl zaradi žaljivega tvita plačati 6.000 evrov odškodnine, saj je višje sodišče v Celju zavrnilo Janševo pritožbo zoper sklep ...
<CrazyLemon> poor janez
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 29.km  J od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @27/03/2018 17:28:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.56+N,+16.09+E
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk2> zdobbie: pong
<idioterna> soup
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mislm da je windows recovery particija tist ja
<idioterna> kind of "/boot" for windows
<e1e> back
<e1e> tole je iz gparted http://shrani.si/f/3X/GS/71XEkjo/imag7396.jpg
<idioterna> uredu zgleda
<e1e> nevem zakaj je tulk stvari že blo, blame windows, pa lenovo je tud celo partitijo zavzemal, nevem zakaj...
<e1e> torej lahko nadaljujem in bo potem vse deloval kot je treba?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> moralo bi
<e1e> pa te 2 particije je bolš formatirat a ne? Nevem pa zakaj swap ne morem označit za formatirat
<idioterna> ker se swap particij ne formatira
<e1e> aha ok
<upd> hodl
<e1e> aha v nasledjem koraku piše, da bojo vse 3 linux patricije formatirane
<CrazyLemon> e1e a ti vse še enkrat delaš?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6374.96, low: 6235.00, high: 6657.89, bid: 6362.11, ask: 6375.09
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 369.696080276 (0.058179 BTC)
<e1e> prej nism uspela do konca ker sm mogla it od doma
<e1e> uspelo mi je :)
<e1e> to se je pa ful hitro namestil
<CrazyLemon> ssd pač :)
<e1e> ja, nism še imela izkušnje z njimi, pa da so tak hitri
<e1e> hvala za vso pomoč
<CrazyLemon> np :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-28
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 5.km  J od CERKNA @28/03/2018 03:40:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14+E
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/svet/od-nedelje-na-potovanjih-v-eu-prosto-do-spletnih-vsebin-463502
<jabuk2> Od nedelje na potovanjih v EU prosto do spletnih vsebin - siol.net
<jabuk2> V nedeljo bo v EU začela veljati uredba, po kateri bodo lahko uporabniki na potovanjih po Uniji kjerkoli dostopali do spletnih vsebin (filmi, televizijski pr...
<CrazyLemon> live rtvslo for everyone!
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> I guess :D
<slax0r> http://catplanet.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Excited.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.frizk.net/2018/03/total-meltdown.html
<jabuk2> Security | DMA | Hacking: Total Meltdown?
<slax0r> glih bral na juzni
<slax0r> lol
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 6.km JZ od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @28/03/2018 13:20:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.25+E
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon_ si že stestiral 18.04?
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon ^
<msev-> CrazyLemon, always living on the bleeding edge
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp nope... ampak dz0ny probably did/is
<slax0r> jaz laufam kar slackware-current
<slax0r> get on my level
<CrazyLemon> we don't like such low levels
<CrazyLemon> uporablja/l/-la kdo freecad?
<sasa84> đast autocad!
<sasa84> 1x za 5 min... tu komplikejted!
<CrazyLemon> for you
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuBlrhoH5Q0
<jabuk> Marilyn Monroe - Teach me tiger - YouTube
<jabuk> Marilyn Monroe - Teach me tiger
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> idioterna, probala sem ...
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> js nism lih ekspert
<idioterna> k nism tok humans person
<upd> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-28/tesla-says-cause-of-fatal-crash-not-yet-known-without-car-s-logs
<jabuk> Tesla Plunges Anew as Questions Swirl Around Fatal Accident - Bloomberg
<jabuk> Tesla Inc. shares fell the most in almost two years as questions about a fatal Model X crash in California intensified the pressure on Elon Musk’s electric-car maker.
<CrazyLemon> tko je ob vsaki nesreči
<CrazyLemon> oh wait..ne to je samo pri tesli :D
<upd> preveč je oglaševal ai, in napumpal delnico, to bi moral bit kot . na i
<CrazyLemon> ai?
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdaj so začeli uporabljat ai
<CrazyLemon> oziroma vsaj so malo zdaj bl glasni glede tega
<CrazyLemon> since AP2.5
<upd> v prvi vrsti bi se moral osredotičit na kvaliteten el. avto z dolgim dometom, tole samovozeče sranje pa samo kot dodatek
<CrazyLemon> za električni avto z dolgim dometom veliko ljudi ne bi odštelo 100k+ €
<upd> da
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-29
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<speed-> ej
<speed-> izstavla tu kdo racune v tujino
<slax0r> iz prekmurja v slovenijo? jaz bom ja :P
<speed-> ne :D
<speed-> slo -> EU
<dz0ny> <me
<dz0ny> kaj te zanima
<zdobbie> reverse charge
<zdobbie> pas zmagu
<speed-> dz0ny daj mi das en vzorec :D
<speed-> kak mas napisano
<speed-> fajn sem se potrudo da jim bom v anglescini dal
<speed-> pa mi na davcni bluzijo da more biti slovensko tudi
<speed-> ka so prizadeti cist? :D
<dz0ny> speed-: mam cebelco
<dz0ny> lahko ti predloge pokazem :P
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/JCv7p1I.png
<speed-> ja samo to je slovenska
<zdobbie> jst lahko dam predlogo
<zdobbie> kam lahko PDF sunem?
<speed-> kam hoces ;)
<dz0ny> tuja je ista
<speed-> se pravi po slovensko je napisano
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> vredi! :D
<dz0ny> ne po angesško
<dz0ny> sam struktura je ista
<speed-> zakaj te meni tezijo na davcni da morem po slovensko napisati?
<dz0ny> kak subjekt pa si :P?
<slax0r> ker si prekmurec :P
<slax0r> jaz tudi cebelco \o/
<slax0r> no moram jo se porihtat :)
<zdobbie> speed-: na https://i.imgur.com/ux6VrUz.png
<slax0r> zdobbie: kaj pa ce posilja v UK?
<slax0r> potem € odpade
<zdobbie> se naj pa sam potrudi, pa zamenja valuto
<CrazyLemon> wait what.. kako je lahk To: Podjetje ? pa Ulica? Država? this should all be in English!
<zdobbie> a n!
<zdobbie> pa ce kdo iz LJ izdaja racune, mora uporabljat 'Laibach'
<speed-> pizdarija
<speed-> ce sem jih prej klical
<speed-> na davcno
<speed-> pa mi ova rekla
<speed-> da mora biti v slovenscini napisano
<speed-> mus
<speed-> wtf idioti :D
<slax0r> na mail jim poslji, https://translate.google.com
<jabuk> Google Translate
<jabuk> Google's free service instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.
<speed-> no drugace hvala za vzorce
<speed-> ampak to sem ze mel dejansko, ampak zaj nevem ka naj naredim
<speed-> vse napisem Slo/Ang da bo nas furs veseli? :D
<dz0ny> angleščina je uradni jezik EU
<dz0ny> tko da :P
<dz0ny> speed-: drgač pa na mladipodjetnik.si vpraši, k je mal za lase privlečeno
<speed-> pa se to
<speed-> period
<speed-> to mi ni mus dat gor ne?
<zdobbie> nena panicari http://www.kalikonto.si/izdajanje-racunov-v-tujem-jeziku-in-kazni/
<speed-> itak jim dam xls poleg
<jabuk> IZDAJANJE RAČUNOV V TUJEM JEZIKU IN KAZNI | Kalikonto
<jabuk> Večina podjetij, ki posluje s tujino izdaja račune le v tujem jeziku. Vendar Ministrstvo za kulturo zahteva, da je račun najprej v slovenskem jeziku.
<dz0ny> a directive 44?
<speed-> ja ne vse mi je rekla da more biti v slo
<speed-> ID za DDV/VAT number etc
<speed-> ves kak bi te to zgledalo, drekavo :)
<zdobbie> ja, davcni zavezanc rabs bit
<zdobbie> da bos mel SI predpono
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to sem ze zrihtal
<speed-> ampak pravim ce bo dvojezicno
<speed-> jebemo
<speed-> se bom pocuto kot v lendavi
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> mislim, da ne rabis na en izpis tisat dveh jezikov
<zdobbie> ampak pac naredis dva izvoda
<dz0ny> speed-: po moje si narobe razumu
<dz0ny> ti izdaš slovenski račun
<dz0ny> naročniku pošlješ angleškega, davčni pa si
<dz0ny> ti moraš račune vodit v si
<dz0ny> zato je v čebelci vse v si, dodatno maš pa prevod v ang :P
<dz0ny> bom jankota vprašal
<dz0ny> speed-: tko da dvojezično na enem listu zihr ni :P
<speed-> ahh
<speed-> okej to pa bi slo :D
<dz0ny> speed-: also čebelca is free
<speed-> eh pa mam jaz svoj sistem
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp> 'eh pa mam jaz svoj sistem' - kje sem že to slišal... :D
<CrazyLemon> Warren Buffet quote? :P
<zdobbie> the knights who say NIH
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/RobertMaguire_/status/978649661408993284
<jabuk> Robert Maguire on Twitter: "Everything's terrible, so here's Paul the Pig putting away all his toys when his mom asks him too, because he's a good boy… https://t.co/DO7oSCGSPb"
<upd_> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/29598066_2033292466942210_5976790037552329906_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=3772c74e6bd80ab3c63647391642cef3&oe=5B2CD81F
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6049.68, low: 5946.52, high: 6499.65, bid: 6051.20, ask: 6059.31
<CrazyLemon> kr tolažte se z HODL ja :D
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 332.241345302 (0.0549359 BTC)
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> v redu :)
<CrazyLemon> kako si ti?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml9v3wHLuWI
<jabuk> Will Smith Tries Online Dating - YouTube
<jabuk> Things get awkward when Will meets Sophia the Robot for an intimate conversation in the Cayman Islands. SUBSCRIBE: https://goo.gl/BUjQW8 Thanks to Hanson Rob...
<CrazyLemon> haha.. legenda
<e1e> kar dobro
<e1e> sploh ker sem ugotovila, zakaj mi noče gesla sprejet, če vem da sem tak napisala pri inštalaciji...
<CrazyLemon> ker je bila angleška tipkovnica? :)
<e1e> ja točno tako ;)
<e1e> sej nisem velik zgrešila, sam takrat res nism pomislila na to
<e1e> kakšna ideja zakaj desni klik ne dela, pa zakaj fn tipke ne delajo na lenovu
<CrazyLemon> desni klik ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> torej nič ne moreš odpret?
<CrazyLemon> meni ne moreš odpret
<e1e> dela sam to ko tapnem gor z levo
<e1e> "desnih" menijev ne morem odpret
<e1e> sem hotla neki spremenit, pa dodat neki na pult, pa ni Å¡lo
<lynxlynx> fn tipke imajo najbrž zaklep — podobno kot caps lock
<lynxlynx> za miško pa poženi xev, če je nameščen, in desnoklikni noter
<e1e> kako pa odklenem fn tipke?
<e1e> lynxlynx xev je nameščen, sam jaz se iz teh številk ne spoznam
<lynxlynx> samo poglej, če ti zazna klik
<e1e> lynxlynx napiše keymapnotify event, srial 38, synthetic NO, window 0x0, keys 55 pa okoli 30 0 v razmaku
<lynxlynx> to je že čudno, meni buttonpress / buttonrelease
<lynxlynx> a ziher bereš ko pritisneš?
<CrazyLemon> Connect time 35047.7 minutes.
<CrazyLemon> not bad for pppoe
<e1e> lynxlynx ja, ko držim mi tist napiše, ko pa spustim pa napiše http://shrani.si/f/3j/8i/nULpXaX/imag7397.jpg
<lynxlynx> torej dela
<e1e> lynxlynx zakaj pa potem ne morem dobit desnih menijev?
<lynxlynx> ne vem, neki drugega je narobe
<lynxlynx> lahko recimo gumb ne bi bil pričakovani
<e1e> ko z levo kliknem mi vse enako napiše, sam "state 0
<e1e> hmm če onemogočim two-finger (three)click emulator pa dela desni klik :)
<e1e> lynxlynx kako pa odklenem fn tipke, da bodo delale?
<lynxlynx> ponavadi je ločena tipka za to
<e1e> lynxlynx torej tipka na kateri piše fn, pa ena od f1 do f12?
<lynxlynx> mogoče, tisto je ponavadi kot shift, da moraš oboje stisnit
<lynxlynx> večje tipkovnice imajo prav preklopno tipko kot num lock
<lynxlynx> včasih lahko v biosu privzeto stanje naštimaš
<e1e> to je manjši laptop brez numeričnega dela posebej, ampak pri tem za vklopit pc,pa caps lock je pa "lučka"
<e1e> ok grem spat, bom jutri naprej raziskala, hvala za zdaj lynxlynx
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-30
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> ve kdo kje bi se dalo v sloveniji dobit kak scrum coaching?
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> napsy: lahko vprasam nasega scrum masterja
<slax0r> ce ne bom pozabil
<napsy> slax0r: vprasi ja, bi blo super
<napsy> slax0r: bom najprej poskusil interno resit stvari pa ce ne bo drugace slo bi pa z nekim coachingom
<slax0r> mi bo dal par linkov pa ti posredujem
<napsy> ok
<napsy> thx
<slax0r> ali bi to mel da bi sodelavce izobrazil kako se dela v scrumu?
<napsy> ja
<dz0ny> napsy: http://www.corpohub.com/about-us mi smo mel voranca
<jabuk> About Us - CorpoHub
<napsy> thx bom pogledal
 * CrazyLemon prebral pornohub
<zdobbie> the real issues
<upd> https://www.coindesk.com/crypto-exchange-okex-to-roll-back-trades-after-irregular-futures-plunge/
<jabuk> Crypto Exchange OKEx to Roll Back Trades After Futures Plunge - CoinDesk
<upd> https://mobile.twitter.com/8bitandstuff/status/979488349038592001
<jabuk> Twitter
<msev-> a sasa84 zj nekomu barva jajca
<slax0r> svojemu
<slax0r> z kladivom
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<metalcamp> sup
<CrazyLemon> sugar rush kicking in but no sugar
<CrazyLemon> s/rush/crave
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/photos/a.141194292268.140121.46543152268/10156433493162269/?type=3&permPage=1
<jabuk> Radio Capris - Podaljšan vikend pred vrati. 😀😂🤣 #obalajezakon | Facebook
<jabuk> Podaljšan vikend pred vrati. 😀😂🤣 #obalajezakon
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5561.44, low: 5327.51, high: 6145.69, bid: 5561.44, ask: 5570.23
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 315.2135188 (0.056552 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTu9N40E_MI
<jabuk> BEST F(R)IENDS | Official Trailer [HD] (2018) Tommy Wiseau, Greg Sestero - YouTube
<jabuk> The Room's Tommy Wiseau and Greg Sestero. Together again. TICKETS AVAILABLE NOW: http://BestFriends.Movie VOLUME ONE | March 30 & April 2 // VOLUME TWO | Jun...
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> solidno  :D
<CrazyLemon> zrihtala laptop?
<e1e> ja, recimo... nevem sicer katere tipke sm pritisnala da dela večina fn tipk zdaj
<e1e> nevem pa zakaj ne gre "scrollat" na desni strani touchpada z enim prstom, moram z dvema, potem pa dela
<CrazyLemon> dej si dol tist synaptics manager al kaj je
<CrazyLemon> mogoče lahk spremeniš
<e1e> ok bom poskusila
<e1e> razmišlam, če je še kaj takega, kar je treba spremenit, nastavit, ugotovit, če dela pri novi inštalaciji
<CrazyLemon> just plug and play!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://oneplus.net/peicoin
<jabuk> Blockchain - PeiCoin - OnePlus (Slovenija)
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-31
<jabuk> M 2 > 10.km  Z od NOVE GORICE @31/03/2018 08:23:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+13.53+E
<CrazyLemon> quad9 vs google dns.. debate now
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> slax0r, si že pobarvu jajčka?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/therealroseanne/status/979890451200258048
<jabuk> Roseanne Barr on Twitter: "President Trump has freed so many children held in bondage to pimps all over this world. Hundreds each month. He has broken up trafficking rings in high places everywhere. notice that. I disagree on some things, but give him benefit of doubt-4 now."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ona kadila :D
<dz0ny> fox news
<dz0ny> zdej maš  še 1.1.1.1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. ampak ne vem v čem je razlika če je sploh kakšna
<CrazyLemon> hitrejši niso od googlea
<e1e> hello
<slax0r> sasa84: zena jih je
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk bi organizirala en prevajalski maraton.. kmalu bo release pa Å¡e LTS je! :)
<CrazyLemon> hello e1e
<e1e> kako kaj?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res je... lahko bi :D
<slax0r> ampak? :)
<slax0r> le kako bomo uporabljali ubuntu, ce bo vse v anglescini?!?!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej ga ne..stay on slack!
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz sem letos prvič spekla potratno potičko
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2j134o9x2pgeiqw/2018-03-30%2015.30.02.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - 2018-03-30 15.30.02.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: oh snap
<slax0r> ampak ves, na serverjih mamo ubuntu
<slax0r> ne morem uporabljat, ker je v ang :/
<slax0r> sasa84: opa! se oglasim ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vidiš.. zato boš lepo pršu na naslednji prevajalski maraton pa boš pomagal prevajat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> am...
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> typo3 translation mam dovolj :D
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> a serverje imate ubuntu? :D
<sasa84> aja slax0r ... a si še vedno avstrijski davkoplačevalec al že 120% naš? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: ja, ker to ponuja azure cloud
<slax0r> 120% nas :)
<slax0r> moram it, froci so aufl8r
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> oki doki :)
<sasa84> lepo se mejte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdja bi ga naredil?
<sasa84> (prev. maraton)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... zakaj nisi povedal, da si nastopal v Å¡ovu???
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/fraktura69/videos/2055126081168912/
<jabuk> Fraktura mozga - Živim s nunom, nuna je šlogirana...
<jabuk> Živim s nunom, nuna je šlogirana...
<lynxlynx> quack overflow :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 enkrat čez vikend.. naslednji mogoče? :)
<sasa84> petek pop odpade, nedelja pop pa tudi
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi prav.. maš soboto cel dan pa nedeljo zjutraj :D
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno da si tu 24/3
<CrazyLemon> p.s. sasa84 mene ne moti piercing :> ne na obrazu ne drugje
<sasa84> sej res... imamo tebe :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi izbraal drug komad
<sasa84> tud ta iz yyt ti ni glih ratu ... https://www.facebook.com/fraktura69/videos/1265959080085620/
<jabuk> Fraktura mozga - Ovaj talenat se ne smije zaboraviti. :)...
<jabuk> Ovaj talenat se ne smije zaboraviti. :) :)#Dardra
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 men pa deluje kot da si ratala.... fenica
<sasa84> še mal morš delat, da bo bolš flow ...
<sasa84> drugač je čist kul
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<sasa84> tona nisi zafrknu... sam tko, mal flow
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> HODL
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5778.63, low: 5324.00, high: 5797.24, bid: 5775.74, ask: 5783.36
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 326.90908784 (0.0568536 BTC)
<upd> https://twitter.com/RobertMaguire_/status/978649661408993284 pauuuulll
<jabuk> Robert Maguire on Twitter: "Everything's terrible, so here's Paul the Pig putting away all his toys when his mom asks him too, because he's a good boy… https://t.co/DO7oSCGSPb"
<CrazyLemon> old!
<upd> :(
<sasa84> upd, pa Å¡e vedno kjut!
<sasa84> pust CrazyLemon ... on ne zna tko pospravlat igrač
<upd> :o
<upd> a je na yt kej bolši zvok če je 144p al pa hd
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bil ja
<upd> ok
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=857I_g3ocMc
<jabuk> JONAS AND I - Savo's Song (feat. Marco Hietala) Official Video - YouTube
<jabuk> Savo’s Song is a new version of Finland’s first regional anthem ’Savolaisen laulu’ (1852). Savo’s Song is part of Finland’s 100 years of independence celebra...
<CrazyLemon> obstaja kak regex hack ki ugotovi da je string v bistvu sam random chars ? :)
<slax0r> 9999999999999999
<slax0r> random string
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi pa povej kako spisat regex ki ugotovi da je ena izmed teh 9 random !
<slax0r> randomness is a bitch
<slax0r> ali bi ti rad ugotovil da se vsak char pojavi samo 1x v stringu?
<CrazyLemon> nope..to ni random :D
<CrazyLemon> ass is not a random set of chars
<slax0r> kaj pa je potem random?
<CrazyLemon> mislim sej za moj primer sm ugotovil rešitev brez tega da bi vedel da je niz random.. kinda sorta
<CrazyLemon> slax0r good question.. verjetno če je ass23lč1#21121!"!@hole
<CrazyLemon> potem je 23lč1#21121!"!@
<CrazyLemon> random
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> zakaj pa ass ni random?
<slax0r> pa hole
<CrazyLemon> it might be!
<slax0r> exactly
<slax0r> tudi 99999 je lahko random
<CrazyLemon> ampak je velika možnost da ni random kot da je.. a n?!
<CrazyLemon> velika/večja
<slax0r> https://xkcd.com/221/
<jabuk> xkcd: Random Number
<slax0r> zakaj bi bila vecja moznost da ni random?
<CrazyLemon> jah dejmo zgenerirat nekaj random charov pa ugotovimo v koliko primerih tvorijo neke smiselne besede
<slax0r> men se zdi da ti bolj isces "is not a dictionary word"
<slax0r> to je res, ampak samo zato ker je readable/dictionary word, se ne pomeni da ni random :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pomeni da se ne bo zgodilo v nekaj procentih primerov..ampak pomeni da daljša beseda like asshole definitivno ne bo sestavljena iz random charov
<slax0r> s/definitivno/v veliko primerih/
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> a čmo probat..i haz ryzen so it should be quite quick :D
<slax0r> no v glavnem, z regexom to ne mores ugotovit, ker regex ne pozna besed :)
<CrazyLemon> pozna pa množico charov!
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> a-z
<slax0r> ass po tvoje ni random
<slax0r> asz pa je?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..mogoče je pri madzarih asz some nonrandom word :D
<slax0r> ali pa asshole ni, azsoelh
<slax0r> pa je
<slax0r> in vsi primeri so pomatchani z [a-z]+ :)
<slax0r> kaj to sploh pocnes?
<CrazyLemon> stimuliram mozgane :P
<CrazyLemon> jk
<CrazyLemon> amm.. delam si car playlist pa sm hotu odstranit random stringe k jih youtube/youtube-dl doda med downloadanjem
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> tisto so po navadi na koncu ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ponavadi so -$randomness.mp3
<slax0r> so mogoce fiksne dolzine?
<slax0r> ker mislim da randomness vsebuje tudi - lahko
<CrazyLemon> so fiksne dolžine! 11 chars!
<CrazyLemon> sj sm že ugotovil kako pa kaj.. no need to stimulate your brains on saturday :P
<slax0r> s/^(.*?)-.{11}\.mp3$/\1.mp3/
<CrazyLemon> ena pomanjkljivost .. če ni random string ga prav tako matcha .. so we are back at it again :P
<speed-> lahko pa outsourcas enega indijca
<speed-> pa ti za 5$ to porihta
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> a randomness :D
<speed-> popuca imena fajlov
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> samo ce se konca z -11znakov.mp3
<slax0r> https://regex101.com/r/IOJzPp/1
<jabuk> Online regex tester and debugger: PHP, PCRE, Python, Golang and JavaScript
<slax0r> boserve
<jabuk> Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python, Golang and JavaScript.
<slax0r> observe*
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/zAwe1MT.png
<slax0r> koliko pa je dejansko takih? :P
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> seriously?!
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<slax0r> I'm out
<CrazyLemon> your logic is flawed!
<slax0r> ne pa ne?
<slax0r> saj sem rekel da pomatcha tiste ki se koncajo z 11imi znaki in dashom pred temi
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bomo spet tisto debato kaj je random pa kaj ne :D
<slax0r> ker pa so ti tako redki tako kot ce random function vrne dictionary word, bo to verjetno ok :P
<msev-> preveč sm požru
<CrazyLemon> jajc'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZofCGKXkAIoUQa.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-01
<CrazyLemon> happy easter bunny egg hunt
<e1e> hello
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  egywgutfxm: dz0ny jabuk speed- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  nlgohjzhs: tedyx filip wooosaiii ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gesimxogk: msev- metalcamp matjaz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vzouta: lynxlynx napsy e1e ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  psfbdzkbj: matjaz Lurker69 slax0r ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  uvjlfml: ubuntulo1 metalcamp polz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qortthy: lynxlynx msev- speed- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tjcvbdeh: filip slax0r jabuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qltjno: e1e CrazyLemon filip ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tvrimkj: speed- dz0ny wooosaiii ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  pxtychiuye: MC_saban ubuntulo1 e1e ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vujjmqigj: napsy ubuntulo1 dz0ny ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ugyagj: idioterna upd jabuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gman999vl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tvumpwb: jabuk msev- wooosaiii ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<idioterna> ok.
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-25
<napsy> lp
<Grega> Zdravo družba.. eno, mogoče malo neumno vprašanje.. :) a obstaja kak service, da lahko kupim IP in potem ves promet forwardam naprej? težava, recimo, da imam strežnik na google cloudu, imam ip a.b.c.d, potem pa hočem it na DO, kjer imam drug IP.. zdaj morem za 50 domen zamenjat A recorde.. če bi imel nek IP, ki ga lahko "nesem s sabo", bi A record ostal isti, samo forward/proxy bi zamenjal.. ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scf8nIJCvs4
<linkdoggo> ^ ONCE UPON A TIME IN HOLLYWOOD - Official Teaser Trailer (HD) - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> grmi! pa bliska!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuNvddQ7KUE
<linkdoggo> ^ Snollebollekes en Gerard Joling - Total Loss - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-26
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> jebus b4d porihtaj si network :D
<msev--> a ta leetx je kao dobra stran za torrente :D
<slax0r> mi ne piratiziramo
<msev--> ja kle gor par vrstic je bla prlepljena ta stran :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ni res
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> TIL 'bout "KVARNIK"
<slax0r> spoiler?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r yup
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-27
<linkdoggo> Smell my mother you cheeses
<slax0r> jutro
<msev--> jutro
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie>  
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-28
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/55929415_10214454387942077_9021376520878292992_n.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_ht=scontent-frx5-1.xx&oh=dcc3a4ace5986e7124790210d88df884&oe=5D09685D
<idioterna> js sam "silovana paprika" poznam
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-30
<CrazyLemon> saška :)
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<idioterna> kako
<sasa84> bo bo idioterna :)
<sasa84> pa ti?
<idioterna> sasa84: joj jsm super
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<slax0r> kaj bo dobrega?
<CrazyLemon> noč
<CrazyLemon> ima svojo moč
<slax0r> baje
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-23
<zdobbie> Požar, eksplozija
<zdobbie> 23.03.2020   9:25
<zdobbie> CELJE
<zdobbie> jao te sosedi
<CrazyLemon> ka te počnete
<zdobbie> ciprese grejejo
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-25
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBXZCZy3E-0
<CrazyLemon> How to Have Safe Sex During the Quarantine
<CrazyLemon> "The Coronials. And in a little over a decade we'll call them the Quaranteens.."     :D :D
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-26
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma še kdo težave z internetom or is it just me?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj enkrat dnevno moram rebootat modem
<zbe> To ne, je pa net definitivno v pizdi.
<CrazyLemon> ma določene strani tako počasi nalaga
<CrazyLemon> druge pa delajo bp
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-27
<CrazyLemon> https://www.zaslovenijobrez5g.si/
<CrazyLemon> mnenja? :)))
<zbe> Prvo kot prvo, psiho+iq testi ce hoces met dostop do interneta. Te bi pa spoku nekam k ni nobene tehnologije, na en osamljen otok 3k km od vsega pa nej uzivajo.
<zbe> :p
<idioterna> se prav goli?
<idioterna> sounds good to me
